# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Δινοντας ψιχουλα για τον ΟΤΕ γινονται αφεντικα οι Γερμανοι

## diastasi

*Οι Γερμανοι της Deutsche Telekom δεν εχουν μαθει να μοιραζονται διοικησεις και μετοχες.*
Τουλαχιστον αυτο δειχνει η εμπειρια που υπαρχει απο τις επεκτατικες κινησεις που εχει κανει ο Γερμανικος κολοσσος την τελευταια δεκαετια στην Ευρωπη.
Σε χωρες που μπηκαν αρχικα ως "συνεταιροι" του δημοσιου, κατεληξαν να ελεγχουν πλειοψηφικα ποσοστα και φυσικα το management και σε ολες τις περισπτωσεις *υπηρξαν αντιδρασεις*.
Η εισοδος της DT στο μετοχικο κεφαλαιο του Ουγγρικου τηλεπ. οργανισμου ξεκινησε το 1993. Οι Γερμανοι απεκτησαν αρχικα ποσοστο 30,1% ενω το 1995 διευτυναν το ποσοστο τπυς στο 67,3%. Η ουγγρική κυβερνηση επιχειρισε να κρατησει μα κταρησει καποια δικαιωματα μεσω της "χρυσης μετοχης", ωστοσο, σταδιακα η συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη εγκαταλειφθηκε.
Σημερα η DT ελεγχει απευθειας το 59,21% της Magyar Telecom ενω το υπολοιπο ποσοστο εχει διασπαρει σε χιλιαδες μετοχους. Η Ουγγρικη αγορα τηλεπικοινωνιων απελευθερωθηκε ουσιαστικα στον Δεκεμβριο 2001. Στην Ουγγαρια δεν ελειψαν τα παραπονα για καθυστερησεις στο "ανοιγμα" της αγορας αλλα και για *ανατιμησεις στα τιμολογια εις βαρος των καταναλωτων*. Δεν ειναι τυχαιοοτι ακομη και σημερα το μεριδιο αγορας της Magyar Telecom παραμενει στο εξαιρετικα υψηλο ποσοστο του 87%, συμφωνα με τα επισημα στοιχεια της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης.

Η επεκτατικη πολιτικη εφερε τους Γερμανους και στην Κροατια. Η.. αποβαση εγινε σε δοσεις. Αρχικα το 1999 η DT απεκτησε το 36% της Croatian Telecommunications η οποια μετονομαστηκε σε Hrvatski Telekom. Τον Οκτωβριο του 2001, κι ενω μεσολαβησαν εκλογες, η νεα κυβερνηση υπο το βαρος των οικονομικων προβληματων, *αποφασισε να παραχωρηση ενα επιπλεον 16%.*
Ηταν μια κινηση που προκαλεσε μεγαλες αντιδρασεις απο την αντιπολιτευση. Μαλιστα, η τελικη συμφωνια για την παραχωρηση της πλειοψηφιας των μετοχων στη DT συνοδευοταν απο ορους που ουδεποτε δοθηκαν στη δημοσιοτητα. Η αποκτηση του ελεγχου απο τους Γερμανους εφερε *αυξησεις τιμων, ειδικα στα τελη διασυνδεσης*. Ακομη και στην αγορα της κινητης τηλεφωνιας, η θυγατρικη της Hrvatski Telekom κατηγορηθηκε ανεπισημα για "εναρμονισμενες πολιτικες τιμων" *εις βαρος του ανταγωνισμου αλλα και των καταναλωτων*. Προτεραιοτητα των Γερμανων και στην Κροατια ηταν να... συμμαζεψουν το κοστος μισθοδοσιας περοκοπτοντας προσωπικο. Τα στοιχεια δειχνουν οτι το κατορθωσαν. Μεσα σε μια μολις χρονια (2006) τα εξοδα μειωθηκαν 25%.
Στα Σκοπια, οι Γερμανοι εχουν επεκταθει μεσω Ουγγαριας. Βασικος μετοχος της Makedosnski Telekomunikacii ειναι η Magyar Telekom. Με την προσθηκη της θυγατρικης της Cosmote γινονται σχεδον ... μονοπωλειο.

πηγη: Οικονομια 6/4/2008


Τα σχολια δικα σας. Εγω παντως την κινηση των Γερμανων και της Κυβερνησης  δε τη βλεπω με καλο ματι. Εαν ειναι να την παταω.. προτιμω απο Ελληνες.

----------


## 21century

Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του? Γιατί να είμαστε όμηροι των παγίων και των συνδικαλιστών?

----------


## psybases

> Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του? Γιατί να είμαστε όμηροι των παγίων και των συνδικαλιστών?


Μια χαρά δουλεύει ο ΟΤΕ σε σχέση πάντα με τους εναλλακτικούς...
Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε όμηροι κανενός παγίου και κανενός συνδικαλιστή. Αλλων πραγμάτων είμαστε όμηροι. Και στους εναλλακτικούς μια χαρά πάγιο πληρώνουμε.

----------


## vagskarm

Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά το κείμενο δεν δικαιολογεί τον τίτλο, νομίζω.

----------


## nnik

> Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του? Γιατί να είμαστε όμηροι των παγίων και των συνδικαλιστών?


Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου.Μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι η άρση του μονοπωλείου στις τηλεπικοινωνίες σημαίνει ότι, ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ, αν δε γίνει ανταγωνιστικός θα κλείσει.Τελείωσε πια η εποχή που όποια επιχείρηση δεν πήγαινε καλά έπαιρνε επιδοτήσεις και ζούσε εις βάρος των υπολοίπων.

----------


## diastasi

> Καλά όλα αυτά, αλλά το κείμενο δεν δικαιολογεί τον τίτλο, νομίζω.


Τοτε να προσθεσω το οτι:
Το τιμημα που δινει η DT για την εξαγορα των μετοχων ειναι σχεδον μισο απο τα χρηματα που επενδυσε ο ΟΤΕ την τελευταια διετια. Δυστυχως νουμερα δεν θυμαμαι διοτι η κορη μου την εκανε την εφημεριδα κομφετι.

Αγοραζει κοψοχρονια η DT.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 9 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........




> Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του? Γιατί να είμαστε όμηροι των παγίων και των συνδικαλιστών?


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν πιασατε ακριβως το νοημα. Λετε η DT να θελει να εξυγιανει τον ΟΤΕ?
Τοτε δε θα λεγοταν DT αλλα Αγια Πελαγια. Λεφτα θελουν να κανουν οι ανθρωποι. Οτι ακριβως κανει η Microsoft με τη Yahoo. Μηπως θελει να δημιουργήσει ενα Ευρωπαϊκό μονοπωλιο? Η μηπως νομιζετε οτι δεν θα υπαρχουν παγια? η μηπως τωρα με τους εναλλακτικους δε πληρωνετε παγιο?
Η μηπως στη 4νετ δουλευουν για τα κοκκαλα του παππου τους?
Εταιριες ειναι και ζητουν να βγαλουν λεφτα.
Δεχομαι να υπαρχουν εναλλακτικοι στην Ελλαδα, γιατι αυτο συμφερει τον καταναλωτη. Τον βασικο κορμο ομως θελω να το εχει κρατικη εταιρια. Και προταση μου ειναι να μην ερχεται καθολου σε επαφη με τον τελικο καταναλωτη. Να εχει τις υποδομες, και σε αυτο εχει εμπειρια. Πως να το κανουμε! αλλα ας αφησει την λιανικη στους παροχους. Αυτο συμφερει ολους. ΟΤΕ, παροχους, καταναλωτες. Διαφωνειτε?

----------


## nnik

> Τοτε να προσθεσω το οτι:
> Το τιμημα που δινει η DT για την εξαγορα των μετοχων ειναι σχεδον μισο απο τα χρηματα που επενδυσε ο ΟΤΕ την τελευταια διετια. Δυστυχως νουμερα δεν θυμαμαι διοτι η κορη μου την εκανε την εφημεριδα κομφετι.
> 
> Αγοραζει κοψοχρονια η DT.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: diastasi added 9 Minutes and 19 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aυτό το " Τον βασικο κορμο ομως θελω να το εχει κρατικη εταιρια." για να το βρείς θα πρέπει να μετακομίσεις στη Βόρεια Κορέα.Μόνο εκεί έχει μείνει ο "υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός" για αυτό και ο κόσμος πεθαίνει στους δρόμους.

----------


## foyltaka

> *Στο εδώλιο η Deutsche Telekom*
> 
>                                      07/04/2008
> 
> Στο εφετείο της Φρανκφούρτης, αρχίζει τη Δευτέρα η πολύκροτη δίκη, που αφορά στο τρίτο στάδιο εισαγωγής στο γερμανικό χρηματιστήριο της εταιρείας τηλεπικοινωνιών Deutsche Telekom. 
> 
> Περισσότεροι από 16 χιλιάδες μέτοχοι που έχουν προσφύγει στη γερμανική δικαιοσύνη ζητώντας αποζημίωση για την οικονομική ζημία που υπέστησαν από την πτώση της μετοχής και την υψηλή τιμή αγοράς της. 
> 
> Οι μέτοχοι κατηγορούν την Deutsche Telekom ότι τους εξαπάτησε, καθώς στο διαφημιστικό της υλικό, ενόψει της τρίτης εισαγωγής στο χρηματιστήριο, ανέφερε εσφαλμένα ή πλημμελή στοιχεία που αφορούσαν την αξία των ακινήτων της. 
> ...


Απο το ΣΚΑΙ.gr

----------


## cranky

> Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του?


Γιατί εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, και η πρεμούρα είναι να πουλήσουμε οσο-οσο.

----------


## pelopas1

να μπουνε οι γερμανοι στο παιχνιδι, ωστε να αποκτησουμε και εμεις ταχυτητες λογικες, και οχι virtual οπως τωρα  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :One thumb up: 

αντε να ξεκινησουν τις αναβαθμισεις, και να κοψουν τα συνδικατα. αυτα μας κατεστρεψαν με τις αναβαθμισεις εδω :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## diastasi

> να μπουνε οι γερμανοι στο παιχνιδι, ωστε να αποκτησουμε και εμεις ταχυτητες λογικες, και οχι virtual οπως τωρα 
> 
> αντε να ξεκινησουν τις αναβαθμισεις, και να κοψουν τα συνδικατα. αυτα μας κατεστρεψαν με τις αναβαθμισεις εδω


Νομιζεις οτι θα δεις "Γερμανικες" ταχυτητες? Καλα ! Κανε εναν καφε κι ερχονται.
Παρτο χαμπαρι. Μονο τα ομορφα σου λεφτακια θα παρουνε. Δες Siemens

----------


## djuan1988

> να μπουνε οι γερμανοι στο παιχνιδι, ωστε να αποκτησουμε και εμεις ταχυτητες λογικες, και οχι virtual οπως τωρα 
> 
> αντε να ξεκινησουν τις αναβαθμισεις, και να κοψουν τα συνδικατα. αυτα μας κατεστρεψαν με τις αναβαθμισεις εδω


Νομίζεις ότι θα σε γεμίσουν οπτικές ίνες και διαστημικές ταχύτητες... Είναι εταιρίες και λειτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος. Θα κρίνει την κατάσταση που επικρατεί και ανάλογα θα πράξει. Στο τέλος αυτού του όμορφου παραμυθιού θα μείνουν 3 περίπου εταιρίες όπως και στην αγορά της κινητής και θα ακολουθούν εναρμονισμένες πολιτικές ρουφώντας το αίμα των πολιτών, οι των τσεπών μας καλύτερα. Αυτό η γερμανική εταιρία το βλέπει και προσπαθεί να το εκμεταλευτεί. 

Καλύτερη λύση για μένα είναι ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός, όπου το κομμάτι των υποδομών θα παραμείνει στο κράτος και την εταιρία λιανικής που θα μείνει αν θέλουν μπορούν να την πουλήσουν και στο 100%.. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές τις χώρας που για δεκαετίες χρηματοδοτούσε ο ελληνικός λαός... 

Φιλικα Γιώργος...

----------


## diastasi

> Νομίζεις ότι θα σε γεμίσουν οπτικές ίνες και διαστημικές ταχύτητες... Είναι εταιρίες και λειτουργούν με σκοπό το κέρδος. Θα κρίνει την κατάσταση που επικρατεί και ανάλογα θα πράξει. Στο τέλος αυτού του όμορφου παραμυθιού θα μείνουν 3 περίπου εταιρίες όπως και στην αγορά της κινητής και θα ακολουθούν εναρμονισμένες πολιτικές ρουφώντας το αίμα των πολιτών, οι των τσεπών μας καλύτερα. Αυτό η γερμανική εταιρία το βλέπει και προσπαθεί να το εκμεταλευτεί. 
> 
> Καλύτερη λύση για μένα είναι ο λειτουργικός διαχωρισμός, όπου το κομμάτι των υποδομών θα παραμείνει στο κράτος και την εταιρία λιανικής που θα μείνει αν θέλουν μπορούν να την πουλήσουν και στο 100%.. Αλλά δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν τις τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές τις χώρας που για δεκαετίες χρηματοδοτούσε ο ελληνικός λαός... 
> 
> Φιλικα Γιώργος...


Πιστευω οτι επιασες ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το νοημα, ελπιζω να το πιασουν και οι αλλοι.
Υποδομες στον ΟΤΕ (κρατος) και Λιανικη οποιος ναναι.
Μη ξεχνατε: Η DT δεν δινει ουτε τα μισα απο οτι εδωσε ο ΟΤΕ (χρηματα δικα σας) μονο για αναβαθμισεις τα τελευταια δυο χρονια. Σαν να λεμε οτι μου εστησες ενα μαγαζι με δικα μου λεφτα και μολις αρχισε να δουλευει (κακην κακως) αποφασιζεις να το πουλησεις σε ανταγωνιστη, στα μισα λεφτα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Λετε η DT να θελει να εξυγιανει τον ΟΤΕ?
> Τοτε δε θα λεγοταν DT αλλα Αγια Πελαγια. Λεφτα θελουν να κανουν οι ανθρωποι.


Και γιατί να μην εξυγιάνουν τον ΟΤΕ ώστε να τους αποδίδει περισσότερα; Τι νομίζεις ότι σημαίνει εξυγίανση;




> Aυτό το " Τον βασικο κορμο ομως θελω να το εχει κρατικη εταιρια." για να το βρείς θα πρέπει να μετακομίσεις στη Βόρεια Κορέα.Μόνο εκεί έχει μείνει ο "υπαρκτός σοσιαλισμός" για αυτό και ο κόσμος πεθαίνει στους δρόμους.


Τα έχεις μπερδέψει εντελώς μου φαίνεται, δεν έχει σχέση το καθεστώς της Β.Κορέας με το ξεπούλημα ή μη των ΔΕΚΟ. Το ότι εκεί απαγορεύεται να τα έχουν ιδιώτες δε σημαίνει ότι αν κρατούσαμε τον ΟΤΕ θα ήμαστε σαν αυτούς.

----------


## Georgios1974

> *Οι Γερμανοι της Deutsche Telekom δεν εχουν μαθει να μοιραζονται διοικησεις και μετοχες.*
> Τουλαχιστον αυτο δειχνει η εμπειρια που υπαρχει απο τις επεκτατικες κινησεις που εχει κανει ο Γερμανικος κολοσσος την τελευταια δεκαετια στην Ευρωπη.
> Σε χωρες που μπηκαν αρχικα ως "συνεταιροι" του δημοσιου, κατεληξαν να ελεγχουν πλειοψηφικα ποσοστα και φυσικα το management και σε ολες τις περισπτωσεις *υπηρξαν αντιδρασεις*.
> Η εισοδος της DT στο μετοχικο κεφαλαιο του Ουγγρικου τηλεπ. οργανισμου ξεκινησε το 1993. Οι Γερμανοι απεκτησαν αρχικα ποσοστο 30,1% ενω το 1995 διευτυναν το ποσοστο τπυς στο 67,3%. Η ουγγρική κυβερνηση επιχειρισε να κρατησει μα κταρησει καποια δικαιωματα μεσω της "χρυσης μετοχης", ωστοσο, σταδιακα η συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη εγκαταλειφθηκε.
> Σημερα η DT ελεγχει απευθειας το 59,21% της Magyar Telecom ενω το υπολοιπο ποσοστο εχει διασπαρει σε χιλιαδες μετοχους. Η Ουγγρικη αγορα τηλεπικοινωνιων απελευθερωθηκε ουσιαστικα στον Δεκεμβριο 2001. Στην Ουγγαρια δεν ελειψαν τα παραπονα για καθυστερησεις στο "ανοιγμα" της αγορας αλλα και για *ανατιμησεις στα τιμολογια εις βαρος των καταναλωτων*. Δεν ειναι τυχαιοοτι ακομη και σημερα το μεριδιο αγορας της Magyar Telecom παραμενει στο εξαιρετικα υψηλο ποσοστο του 87%, συμφωνα με τα επισημα στοιχεια της Ευρωπαικης Ενωσης.


Ε ναι προφανώς οι τιμές ανέβηκαν τόσο που ....δεν συμφέρει κανέναν άλλον πάροχο να πάρει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο από τους Γερμανούς στην αγορά  :Whistle: 
Ας πει κάποιος στον πανηλίθιο συντάκτη του άρθρου ότι οι τιμές των πρώην σοσιαλιστικών ΟΤΕ ήταν εικονικές, όπως εικονικές ήταν και οι υπηρεσίες βέβαια που προσέφεραν..θυμάμαι στην Γιουγκοσλαβία (της οποίας τμήμα ήταν και η Κροατία και που ήταν και σχετικά προηγμένη σε σχέση με Ουγγαρίες και σία) όλοι οι κάτοικοι που είχαν τηλέφωνο (όχι όλοι οι κάτοικοι δηλ) το μοιράζονταν με duplex γραμμές απαράδεκτης ηχητικής ποιότητας..Ου ρε!  :Thumb down:

----------


## diastasi

> Ε ναι προφανώς οι τιμές ανέβηκαν τόσο που ....δεν συμφέρει κανέναν άλλον πάροχο να πάρει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο από τους Γερμανούς στην αγορά 
> Ας πει κάποιος στον πανηλίθιο συντάκτη του άρθρου ότι οι τιμές των πρώην σοσιαλιστικών ΟΤΕ ήταν εικονικές, όπως εικονικές ήταν και οι υπηρεσίες βέβαια που προσέφεραν..θυμάμαι στην Γιουγκοσλαβία (της οποίας τμήμα ήταν και η Κροατία και που ήταν και σχετικά προηγμένη σε σχέση με Ουγγαρίες και σία) όλοι οι κάτοικοι που είχαν τηλέφωνο (όχι όλοι οι κάτοικοι δηλ) το μοιράζονταν με duplex γραμμές απαράδεκτης ηχητικής ποιότητας..Ου ρε!


α) Η Κροατια, φιλε μου ηταν τοσο ανεπτυγμενη που εμεις εδω στην "Δυτικη" Ελλαδιτσα ουτε με κυαλι μπορουσαμε να τη δουμε. Το 86 που πηγα επαθα πλακα. Ασε που παρα πολλοι Κροατες ερχοταν για διακοπές και ψωνια Θεσσαλονικη οποτε η αγορα της πολης κρατιοταν απο αυτους και τους Σερβους. Ασχετα εαν εμεις τους υποτιμουμε.
β) Για τις αλλες χωρες εχεις η μαλλον Ειχες δικιο. Τσεχια, Ουγγαρια, Πολωνια ηταν περι τα 30-40 χρονια πισω απο την Δυτικη "καπιταλιστικη" ευρωπη. Δες που βρισκονται τωρα, και που ειναι η Ελλαδαρα!

----------


## vagskarm

> Τοτε να προσθεσω το οτι:
> Το τιμημα που δινει η DT για την εξαγορα των μετοχων ειναι σχεδον μισο απο τα χρηματα που επενδυσε ο ΟΤΕ την τελευταια διετια. Δυστυχως νουμερα δεν θυμαμαι διοτι η κορη μου την εκανε την εφημεριδα κομφετι.
> 
> Αγοραζει κοψοχρονια η DT.


Τότε γιατί φωνάζουν για το υπερκέρδος από την υψηλή αγοράτου ποσοστού της MIG, και ότι το κράτος δεν κερδίζει τίποτα ?

Είναι ψηλά ή χαμηλά τελικά ?

----------


## nnik

> α) Η Κροατια, φιλε μου ηταν τοσο ανεπτυγμενη που εμεις εδω στην "Δυτικη" Ελλαδιτσα ουτε με κυαλι μπορουσαμε να τη δουμε. Το 86 που πηγα επαθα πλακα. Ασε που παρα πολλοι Κροατες ερχοταν για διακοπές και ψωνια Θεσσαλονικη οποτε η αγορα της πολης κρατιοταν απο αυτους και τους Σερβους. Ασχετα εαν εμεις τους υποτιμουμε.
> β) Για τις αλλες χωρες εχεις η μαλλον Ειχες δικιο. Τσεχια, Ουγγαρια, Πολωνια ηταν περι τα 30-40 χρονια πισω απο την Δυτικη "καπιταλιστικη" ευρωπη. Δες που βρισκονται τωρα, και που ειναι η Ελλαδαρα!


Ερχεσαι στα λόγια μας .Αυτοί οι λαοί μας ξεπερασαν γιατί δεν αναρωτιώνται πια ποιος θα έχει τις υποδομές και ποιός όχι και είναι ευεπίφοροι σε επενδύσεις.Δεν αρχίζουν τη γκρίνια μόλις καποιος θέλει να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## kanenas3

@diastasi 

Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο ότι η DT αγοράζει φθηνά...; Εσύ δηλαδή θέλεις να μας πεις ότι όταν ψάχνεις να αγοράσεις κοιτάς το πιο ακριβό; Εννοείται ότι όλοι κοιτάνε το κέρδος και απλά πρέπει κάποιοι να το αποδεχτείτε. Εδώ ο Βγενόπουλος που ήταν Έλληνας με ελληνική εταιρία (έστω και αραβικών συμφερόντων) αγόρασε ακόμα πιο φθηνά από τη DT. Προς τι ο τίτλος λοιπόν...;

Το μεγάλο όφελος για εμάς θα είναι το σπάσιμο του κακού συνδικαλισμού που έχει επικρατήσει στις ΔΕΚΟ (ΟΤΕ,ΔΕΗ,Ολυμπιακή κτλ). Οι υποδομές θα γίνουν και η DT δεν ήρθε για να παίξει αλλά για να κερδίσει και για να το πετύχει ξέρει καλά τι πρέπει να κάνει. Μην προσπαθούμε να απαξιώσουμε μεγάλες εταιρίες απλά και μόνο επειδή διαφωνούμε με τέτοιου είδους πολιτικές.

Όσο για το λειτουργικό διαχωρισμό είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να πραγματοποιηθεί πλέον καθώς ο ΟΤΕ θα έπρεπε να πουλήσει τα πάντα για να πληρώσει στους μετόχους του αυτά που υποτίθεται ότι μετοχοποίησε (υποδομές) και τελικά του τα πήραν. Καλά θα ήταν αλλά πάνε 12 χρόνια από τότε που έγινε το λάθος αυτό και μάλλον είναι πολύ αργά να ασχολούμαστε με αυτό.

----------


## SantoPtol

Νια να πουλήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ, όχι να τον ΞΕπουλήσουμε και να τον δώσουμε για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί. Αν και εγώ πιστεύω η DT θα πληρώσει αρκετά λεφτά, μερικά που θα φαίνονται για τον ΟΤΕ και μερικά...

----------


## px_150

Ρε παιδιιά, μια ερώτηση:

Τι είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο κολοσσός ΟΤΕ και μπορεί να το κάνει μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία;

Συμφωνώ ότι στον ΟΤΕ, στη ΔΕΗ και στις άλλες ΔΕΚΟ έχει μαζευτεί το μεγαλύτερο κηφηναριό πού έχει δει ποτέ ο πλανήτης, αλλά ας μην πέφτουμε στην παγίδα. 
Όταν έρθουν οι Γερμανοί και οι κάθε Γερμανοί, θα διαολοστείλουν όλα τα κοπρόσκυλα τους συνδικαλιστές, θα εφαρμόσουν παραγωγικές και διοικητικές διαδικασίες παγκοσμίως αναγνωρισμένες, και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους.

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο Αλογοσκούφης;;   :Mad: 

Στα ίδια πανεπιστήμια δεν σπούδασε με τους Γερμανούς-Γάλλους-Ιταλούς-Ευρωπαιο-Αμερικάνους μάνατζερ; Όταν όλοι αυτοί δεν καταφέρουν να εκλεγούν, τα ίδια γραφεία μοιράζονται και από το ίδιο λογιστήριο περνάνε.   

Γιατί μια επιχείρηση που έχει γίνει με άπειρη φορολογία των Ελλήνων πολιτών να περάσει στα χέρια των αεριτζήδων;

Δηλαδή πως αποτιμάται η αξία του ΟΤΕ;   :Whistle: 

Ετσι αυθαίρετα λέμε ότι κοστίζει 10 δις ευρώ;; (πχ, δεν ξέρω το ακριβές ποσό...)   :No no: 

Αφήνοντας στην άκρη την τεχνογνωσία που πάντα μια τέτοια επιχείρηση κατέχει, σκέψου πόση ξυλεία χρειάστηκε για τις κολώνες, πόσες χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σκάφτηκαν, πόσα βουνά προσπελάστηκαν, πόσα, πόσα, πόσα... 


Το ίδιο και η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΣΕ, το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.

Ο ΟΣΕ πόσο κοστίζει; Βλέπεις πόσα κιλά ράγες είναι στρωμένες και πολλαπλασιάζεις επί την αξία του σίδερου ανά κιλό; ΛΑΘΟΣ.  :No no:  :No no: 
Επειδή δεν είσαι κράτος να κάνεις αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση, πήγαινε να ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ όλα αυτά  τα χιλιάδες στρέμματα ελληνικής γης για να στρώσεις ράγες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις πόσο κοστίζουν οι ελληνικές ΔΕΚΟ.

Η κακοδιαχείριση στις ΔΕΚΟ είναι ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΗ και ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ, ώστε όλοι οι Έλληνες να πούμε: Άει στο διάολο κωλοεταιρείες, μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να σας αγοράσει μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα.   :Evil: 

Πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε να αλλάξει ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του ΟΤΕ, όχι το αφεντικό του. Το αφεντικό είμαστε και πρέπει να παραμείνουμε εμείς. Θα τις διοικήσουμε ως σώφρονες ιδιώτες ή ως πληρωμένα κομματόσκυλα;    :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Νια να πουλήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ, όχι να τον ΞΕπουλήσουμε και να τον δώσουμε για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί. Αν και εγώ πιστεύω η DT θα πληρώσει αρκετά λεφτά, μερικά που θα φαίνονται για τον ΟΤΕ και μερικά...


Ο ΟΤΕ επαναλαμβάνω έχει πουληθεί ή ξεπουληθεί εδώ και πάρα μα πάρα πολλά χρόνια! Επειδή ως κλασσική Έλληνες τώρα το συνειδητοποιήσαμε δε σημαίνει ότι αλλάζει. Καλό θα ήταν να αρχίσουμε να ζούμε στο σήμερα, να ξεπεράσουμε τη ξενοφοβία μας και αν είμαστε και τόσο μάγκες όσο θέλουμε να λέμε να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε εμείς τις πολυεθνικές που θα εξαγοράζουν τους Οτεδες των άλλων κρατών.







> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο Αλογοσκούφης;;  
> 
> Στα ίδια πανεπιστήμια δεν σπούδασε με τους Γερμανούς-Γάλλους-Ιταλούς-Ευρωπαιο-Αμερικάνους μάνατζερ; Όταν όλοι αυτοί δεν καταφέρουν να εκλεγούν, τα ίδια γραφεία μοιράζονται και από το ίδιο λογιστήριο περνάνε.


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να το κάνει γιατί απλά έχει να τα βγάλει πέρα με μερικές χιλιάδες αργόσχολους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, οι οποίοι όχι μόνο δε δουλεύουν αλλά δεν αφήνουν και τους νέους που θέλουν να δουλέψουν...Αναρωτήσου γιατί αυτά δεν γίνονται πχ σε μια ιδιωτική τράπεζα και θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά. 





> Γιατί μια επιχείρηση που έχει γίνει με άπειρη φορολογία των Ελλήνων πολιτών να περάσει στα χέρια των αεριτζήδων;
> 
> Δηλαδή πως αποτιμάται η αξία του ΟΤΕ;  
> 
> Ετσι αυθαίρετα λέμε ότι κοστίζει 10 δις ευρώ;; (πχ, δεν ξέρω το ακριβές ποσό...)


Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένη τρόποι αξιολόγησης και εκτίμησης της αξίας μιας επιχείρησης, οι οποίοι γίνονται δεκτοί σε όλον τον κόσμο. Για πιο λόγο δε μπορούμε να τους δεχτούμε και εδώ και έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι θα μας κλέψουν το κελεπούρι που βρίζαμε και απαξιώναμε τόσες δεκαετίες...;






> Αφήνοντας στην άκρη την τεχνογνωσία που πάντα μια τέτοια επιχείρηση κατέχει, σκέψου πόση ξυλεία χρειάστηκε για τις κολώνες, πόσες χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα σκάφτηκαν, πόσα βουνά προσπελάστηκαν, πόσα, πόσα, πόσα... 
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο και η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΣΕ, το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ.
> 
> Ο ΟΣΕ πόσο κοστίζει; Βλέπεις πόσα κιλά ράγες είναι στρωμένες και πολλαπλασιάζεις επί την αξία του σίδερου ανά κιλό; ΛΑΘΟΣ. 
> Επειδή δεν είσαι κράτος να κάνεις αναγκαστική απαλλοτρίωση, πήγαινε να ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ όλα αυτά  τα χιλιάδες στρέμματα ελληνικής γης για να στρώσεις ράγες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις πόσο κοστίζουν οι ελληνικές ΔΕΚΟ.


Θα είχες απόλυτο δίκιο αν δεν υπολογίζανε κάθε χρόνο τις αποσβέσεις αλλά επειδή γίνεται απλά δε στέκει.






> Η κακοδιαχείριση στις ΔΕΚΟ είναι ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΗ και ΣΚΟΠΙΜΗ, ώστε όλοι οι Έλληνες να πούμε: Άει στο διάολο κωλοεταιρείες, μακάρι να βρεθεί κάποιος να σας αγοράσει μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα.


Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι ότι προηγήθηκαν κρατικοποιήσεις και μετά άρχισε η απαξίωση. Θυμάμαι κάτι συμβούλια εργαζομένων που αποφασίζανε σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μαζί με τους ιδιοκτήτες...Όλες αυτές τις εταιρίες τις απαξίωσαν οι εργαζόμενοι τους με τη νοοτροπία του κηφήνα, φυσικά με τις "σοσιαλιστικές ευλογίες" τις τότε εποχής. Ε λογικό και επόμενο είναι όσοι από εμάς υποφέρανε εκείνη την εποχή να θέλουν να ξεφύγουν από αυτήν την κατάσταση.





> Πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε να αλλάξει ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του ΟΤΕ, όχι το αφεντικό του. Το αφεντικό είμαστε και πρέπει να παραμείνουμε εμείς. Θα τις διοικήσουμε ως σώφρονες ιδιώτες ή ως πληρωμένα κομματόσκυλα;


Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο και ανήκει σε ιδιώτες κατά 72% και υπάρχουν τα κολλήματα που ανέφερα παραπάνω...

----------


## wireless_surfer

Ελληνάρας ο ΟΤΕ -με τα όλα του- σήμερα και αυτός και όλοι οι μέτοχοί του. Τους ανησυχεί η οικονομία, η πολιτική (ξέχασα πως τίθεται θέμα "πολιτικού κόστους"), η κενωνία μας (εδώ ξέχασα τις τρέχουσες εκθέσεις του Πικασο και της συλλογής απο παγκόσμια γλυπτά που χρηματοδοτεί η Cosmote),  το γενικότερο επίπεδο ζωής (6 χρόνια για να ολοκληρώσει το πρόγραμμα της ευρυζωνικότητας, παρόλο που δοκίμασε ποικίλες "διαχειριστικές"  γραμμές)...
 Τους λυπάμαι ώρες ώρες, όταν σκέφτομαι πόσο τους "τρέχει" η Ελληνική καθημερινότητα, το κυκλοφοριακό στα πίσω καθίσματα των Mercedes, το πολεοδομικό, στις βίλες στην Εκάλη και στα lofts και τα νεοκλασσικά του Λονδίνου, το "μιζάρισμα" που πρέπει να ρίχνουν διαρκώς (όχι να "παίρνουν", μην παρεξηγηθώ).

Εντάξει, τελικά κατανοώ την "ιδεολογία" του "καλύτερα σε Έλληνα". Πράγματι αυτός θα τα χειριζόταν καλύτερα στα χρηματιστήρια του Λονδίνου και της Ν.Υ. . 

Πάντως απο το κράτος -τους "Έλληνες"- λεφτα να φάνε δεν το νομίζω, οι βλαχο-Ντόιτς. 
 Το πολύ να ακούσουμε κι εμείς σε λίγο καιρό πως "υπερτιμήθικαν τα ακίνητα του ΟΤΕ" και πως "αξίζουν μερικά δις λιγότερο", όλως τυχαίως και εν μία νυκτί.
 Απο τον ΟΤΕ μας, το καμάρι μας, όχι τους Ντόιτς βέβαια, αφου ήδη ο διαχωρισμός ακινήτων, έχει ολοκληρωθεί, δεν θυμαμαι αν ολοκληρώθηκε και χρηματιστηριακά η εισαγωγή της OTE estate, κάποιος θα κανει 2-3 κλικς να μας ενημερώσει πιστεύω. 

Oπότε παραφράζωντας το sign ενός editor, "δεν ανησυχούμε, για ότι έχουμε ήδη πάθει"
Καλά μυαλά και μισή αλήθεια να είχαμε στην χώρα, θα είμασταν πολύ καλύτεροι άνθρωποι -πολίτες, εργάτες, διευθυντές- όλοι μας.

----------


## diastasi

Λοιπον οπως και να το κανουμε, διαφορετικες αποψεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν και καλο ειναι να ακουγονται.
Δεν ξερω εντελει που θα καταληξει αυτο και με τι συνεπειες για τους Ελληνες (κυριως) και την περιουσια τους (γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι δικη σας και δικη μου περιουσια) παντως ειμαι επιφυλακτικος. Η πωληση ηταν μια αποφαση νομιζω βιαστικη. Το να εχει δωσει το 70+% σε ιδιωτες δεν μου λεει τιποτα οταν την διαχειριση του "κορμου" την εχει το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο. (με ολα τα στραβα και κομματικα του). Θα συμφωνουσα να γινει η πωληση των μετοχων, και ακομη ακομη να μπουν ιδιωτες διαχειριστες (Γερμανοι , κινεζοι κλπ) αλλα τα χαλιναρια να τα εχει το Ελληνικο κρατος.
Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε γιατι να μην πουλησουμε και τον Ολυμπο? Αφου δεν μενει εκει κανεις! μπορει μια αμερικανικη εταιρια να το κανει Ολυμπος-Land. Γιατι να μην πουλησουμε και τα δικτυα υδρευσης οπως εγινε προσφατα σε ΛατινοΑμερικανικη χωρα (δεν θυμαμαι ποια) που ειπαν το νερο νερακι. Και αλλα πολλα παραδειγματα ανα τον κοσμο.
Δεν ειμαι Ξενοφοβος, απλα φυλαω τα ρουχα μου. Γιατι εαν κατι δεν παει καλα, απλα δεν υπαρχει επιστροφη.
Και ξερετε τι θα γινει μετα? Θα παιρνει ο Ελληνας πολιτης τηλ. στην ΤΥ του ΟΤΕ, κι επειδη οι νομοι του εμποριου λενε "ριξε το κοστος για να εχεις κερδος", θα εχεις μεσο ορο αναμονης 120' οπως τη 4νετ γιατι "καναμε περικοπες στο προσωπικο".
Και φυσικα οταν ερθει το συνεργειο του Deutsche-OTE δε θα τη βγαλεις καθαρη "τζαμπανταν" αλλα το πρωτο πραγμα που θα βγαλουν ειναι το μπλοκ των αποδειξεων. Αντε να σε δω μετα τι θα μου πεις.
Οπως και να εχει το πραγμα, μερικα πραγματα πρεπει να παραμεινουν κρατικα ακομη και με ζημια γιατι απλα.. πρεπει ναναι κρατικα.
Εκτος εαν θελετε να πουλησουμε και το .. ΙΚΑ. Θα ειναι μια καλη επενδυση για καποιους  :Smile:

----------


## px_150

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να το κάνει γιατί απλά έχει να τα βγάλει πέρα με μερικές χιλιάδες αργόσχολους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, οι οποίοι όχι μόνο δε δουλεύουν αλλά δεν αφήνουν και τους νέους που θέλουν να δουλέψουν...Αναρωτήσου γιατί αυτά δεν γίνονται πχ σε μια ιδιωτική τράπεζα και θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά.


Απάντησα προηγουμένως. Θα τους διώξει όπως ακριβώς και οι Γερμανοί. ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ.




> Υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένη τρόποι αξιολόγησης και εκτίμησης της αξίας μιας επιχείρησης, οι οποίοι γίνονται δεκτοί σε όλον τον κόσμο. Για πιο λόγο δε μπορούμε να τους δεχτούμε και εδώ και έχουμε την αίσθηση ότι θα μας κλέψουν το κελεπούρι που βρίζαμε και απαξιώναμε τόσες δεκαετίες...;


Αλλιώς κοστολογείται η αξία μιας επιχείρησης όπου ο επιχειρηματίας έβαλε κεφάλαιο και πιθανόν πήρε και δάνειο και αλλιώς μιας επιχείρησης που στήθηκε με νόμους και κολασσιαία φορολογία ελλήνων πολιτών





> Θα είχες απόλυτο δίκιο αν δεν υπολογίζανε κάθε χρόνο τις αποσβέσεις αλλά επειδή γίνεται απλά δε στέκει.


 ???





> Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι ότι προηγήθηκαν κρατικοποιήσεις και μετά άρχισε η απαξίωση. Θυμάμαι κάτι συμβούλια εργαζομένων που αποφασίζανε σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις μαζί με τους ιδιοκτήτες...Όλες αυτές τις εταιρίες τις απαξίωσαν οι εργαζόμενοι τους με τη νοοτροπία του κηφήνα, φυσικά με τις "σοσιαλιστικές ευλογίες" τις τότε εποχής. Ε λογικό και επόμενο είναι όσοι από εμάς υποφέρανε εκείνη την εποχή να θέλουν να ξεφύγουν από αυτήν την κατάσταση.


Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο ξεσκονίζεις τα οικονομικά όλων των υπαλλήλων - κομματόσκυλων - διευθυντών - υπουργών που ασχολήθηκαν με τις ΔΕΚΟ. Aν διαπιστώσεις κλοπή, επιβάλλεις απόλυση από το δημόσιο, δήμευση περιουσίας και ισόβια. Και παίρνεις όλες τις συμφωνίες των μετόχων και τους τα περνάς κολλάρο εφόσον έχουν επιτευχθεί με χρηματισμό λειτουργών του 
ελληνικού κράτους. Μέχρι πότε η Ελλάδα θα είναι η απόλυτη μπανανία όπου κλέβουν άπαντες και εμείς λέμε: ''Έλα μωρέ τώρα δεν αλλάζει τίποτα"" Σε σοβαρά κράτη έστω και ένα σεντ να αποκρύψεις από την εφορία, θα σε φάει το σκοτάδι.

φιλικά πάντα

----------


## kanenas3

Εσύ θα έβαζες τα χρήματα σου για να αγοράσεις μια επιχείρηση όπου εν τέλει θα κάνει κουμάντο το κράτος και κυρίως το ελληνικό; Αν δεν τα έβαζες, που είναι και το λογικό τότε πως περιμένεις να το κάνεις κάποιος άλλος...;

Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι πλέον περιουσία μας ήταν μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Τουλάχιστον το 72% δεν είναι. Το αν θα κρατήσει 28% ή 20% μικρή σημασία έχει επί της ουσίας. Επίσης με τη λογική αυτή και η Forthnet πχ μας ανήκει γιατί εμείς την πληρώσαμε. Έχει ενδιαφέρον το πως βλέπει ο Έλληνας τα πράγματα όταν μιλάμε για κρατικές εταιρίες (ή πρώην) που μπορεί να της θάβει για χρόνια αλλά όταν έρθει η κρίσιμη ώρα ανακαλύπτει ότι μπορεί να ζήσει χωρίς την ταλαιπωρία που τόσο απλόχερα του πρόσφεραν.

Προσωπικά αν μπορούσα να γλιτώσω το ΙΚΑ και να έχω ιδιωτική ασφάλεια θα το έκανα με τα χίλια! Το πρέπει να είναι κρατικά από που εξαρτάται; Δε μιλάω για πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις αλλά για λογικά επιχειρήματα.





> Αλλιώς κοστολογείται η αξία μιας επιχείρησης όπου ο επιχειρηματίας έβαλε κεφάλαιο και πιθανόν πήρε και δάνειο και αλλιώς μιας επιχείρησης που στήθηκε με νόμους και κολασσιαία φορολογία ελλήνων πολιτών


Δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφοροποίηση. Αν καταλάβεις την έννοια της απόσβεσης θα δεις ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο αυτό που λες.

----------


## px_150

> Εσύ θα έβαζες τα χρήματα σου για να αγοράσεις μια επιχείρηση όπου εν τέλει θα κάνει κουμάντο το κράτος και κυρίως το ελληνικό; Αν δεν τα έβαζες, που είναι και το λογικό τότε πως περιμένεις να το κάνεις κάποιος άλλος...;


Φίλε kanenas και ποιος σου είπε ότι θέλω να βάλουν τα χρήματά τους οι Γερμανοί; Και στο κάτω κάτω σκέψου και αυτό. Για την ψυχή της μάνας τους έρχονται στην Ελλάδα και βάζουν τα ωραία ευρουλάκια τους; Δεν θα ασχολιόταν κανένας ξένος με τις ΔΕΚΟ αν δεν ήταν σίγουρος ότι είναι κερδοφόρες. Σκοπίμως παρουσιάζονται ως προβληματικές.





> Προσωπικά αν μπορούσα να γλιτώσω το ΙΚΑ και να έχω ιδιωτική ασφάλεια θα το έκανα με τα χίλια! Το πρέπει να είναι κρατικά από που εξαρτάται; Δε μιλάω για πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις αλλά για λογικά επιχειρήματα.



Το αν θα είναι κρατικά ή όχι είναι καθαρά θέμα λογικής. Μέσω των ΔΕΚΟ μπορεί να κάνει το κράτος κοινωνική πολιτική, και λέγοντας κοινωνική πολιτική, εννοώ να μπορεί να ρυθμίζει και να εξομαλύνει όλες τις τάσεις που μπορεί να υπάρχουν μέσα στην κοινωνία. πχ ας βάλει η ΕΚΟ την βενζίνη 90 λεπτά και άσε την shell να χτυπάει τον κώλο της κάτω. Ας παράσχει ο ΟΤΕ τις υπηρεσίες που είναι στο χέρι του και άσε τους ''εναλλακτικούς'' να δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος. Ας ανακατασκευάσει πολυτελώς τα ΞΕΝΙΑ χρεώνοντας νορμάλ τιμές και άσε το HILTON να χρεώνει ότι θέλει. Ας γίνει η ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ όπως πρέπει, ας λειτουργήσουν οι νόμοι σε αυτό το κωλοκράτος, να δούμε τι ωραία που είναι η Aegean (παρεπιπτόντως οι πιλότοι της aegean με ποιανού λεφτά εκπαιδεύτηκαν;   :Whistle:    Μάλλον με τα ίδια λεφτά που εκπαιδεύτηκαν και όλοι οι μεγαλοχειρούργοι των ιδιωτικών νοσοκομείων...........Με τα δικά μας)

Οι κρατικές επιχειρήσεις πρέπει να υπάρχουν όχι για θησαυρίζει το κράτος (όπως γίνεται σήμερα) αλλά για να μην κερδοσκοπά ανεξέλεγκτα ο ιδιώτης  :No no: 

Σε πληροφορώ ότι το ΙΚΑ με τόση ρευστότητα που έχει (εισφορές εργαζόμενων + εργοδοτών σε αδιάλειπτη μηνιαία βάση = εκατομμύρια επί εκατομμυρίων) άμα θέλει αύριο το πρωί στήνει δικιά του τράπεζα+νοσοκομείο άμα θέλει. Άσε που σχεδόν όλα τα νοσοκομεία με λεφτά του ΙΚΑ χτίστηκαν.

Φιλικά πάντα  :Smile:

----------


## asmatiop

Η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. είναι εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο ανήκει στους μετόχους της.
Το τι θα γίνει κανείς δεν ξέρει μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε για αυτό δεν χρειάζεται να προδικάζουμε αρνητικά ή θετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## mplamplampla

> πχ ας βάλει η ΕΚΟ την βενζίνη 90 λεπτά και άσε την shell να χτυπάει τον κώλο της κάτω. Ας παράσχει ο ΟΤΕ τις υπηρεσίες που είναι στο χέρι του και άσε τους ''εναλλακτικούς'' να δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος. Ας ανακατασκευάσει πολυτελώς τα ΞΕΝΙΑ χρεώνοντας νορμάλ τιμές και άσε το HILTON να χρεώνει ότι θέλει.


Συγνώμη, αλλά είναι σαν να ξαναζω τη δοξασμένη δεκαετία των κρατικοποιήσεων. Το κράτος δεν είχε τα πολυτελή ΞΕΝΙΑ στις καλύτερες περιοχές της Ελλάδος, χωρίς να πληρώσει ούτε δραχμή για γη, άδειες φόρους κτλ. και παρόλα αυτά μπήκαν μέσα κάτι δις παλιές δραχχμούλες???? Τι άλλαξε τώρα και θα μεγαλουργήοσουν κρατικά ΞΕΝΙΑ???? Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο και έιδαμε τι υπηρεσίες πρόσφερε (στους τυχερους που είχαν άκρη και παίρναν τηλέφωνο, οι υπόλοιποι τον π@@@@@), τώρα θέλεις να ξαναγίνει? Η ΕΚΟ θα πουλάει 90 λεπτά τη βενζίνη? Και πότε είπαμε ότι θα πουλήσουμε τον Όλυμπο για να πληρώσουμε το χρέος που θα δημιουργήσει αυτή η κίνηση?

----------


## kmike

Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει κρατικό management και σε θεωρητικό και σε πρακτικό επίπεδο.
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι εφόσον το κράτος κατέχει το Α ποσοστό του οργανισμού τότε συμμετέχει με Α ποσοστό στα κέρδη ή τις ζημίες καθώς επίσης κατέχει και Α ποσοστό της περιουσίας (αξίας) της εταιρίας. 
Επίσης εφόσον το management είναι κρατικό, διορίζει την διοίκηση που επιθυμεί και μέσω αυτής καθορίζει τις διοικητικές αποφάσεις του οργανισμού (εργασιακές σχέσεις, προσλήψεις - απολύσεις και προσδιορίζει όλα αυτά τα θέματα που αφορούν στον "κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα" του οργανισμού). Ποιές λοιπόν θα είναι οι οικονομικές συνέπειες στο δημόσιο και ποιές  οι  συνέπειες  "κοινωνικού" χαρακτήρα σε περίπτωση που το κράτος παραχωρήσει το management; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ph64

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να θυμηθούμε και τον ψηφιακό μεσαίωνα, στον οποίο μας είχε καταδικάσει να ζούμε ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι να αποφασίσει να υιοθετήσει την περιβόητη τεχνολογία DSL: Όλη η Ευρώπη είχε broadband  και εμείς διαφημίζαμε το ¨Καινοτόμο ISDN". Κι ακόμα σήμερα χρεώνει ΕΠΑΚ για να σερφάρεις με 5KB/sec! (το 2003 που έτυχε να βρεθώ στο Βέλγιο, οι κλήσεις για dial up ήταν δωρεάν). Αν πάμε και παλαιότερα... τη δεκαετία του '80 περίμενες μέχρι και 3 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που έκανες αίτηση για να συνδεθείς στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο.
    Σαν "δημόσια υπηρεσία", δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα; Ή να είναι τουλάχιστον πελατοκεντρική; Μη μου πείτε ό,τι ανέφερα παραπάνω και όλα όσα ειπώθηκαν σ' αυτό το νήμα, δείχνουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ πράττει σύμφωνα με το συμφέρον του κοινού (συν όλα τ' άλλα, τους πληρώνουμε κι εθελούσια έξοδο);
    Οι μετοχές ας πουληθούν όσες φορές θέλουν. Απλώς ν' αναλάβει η κυβέρνηση την ευθύνη της παροχής σοβαρών υπηρεσιών από έναν πάροχο που (ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς) έχει την μεγαλύτερη απήχηση στο πελατειακό κοινό, κάτι που δεν το πέτυχε ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## kanenas3

> Φίλε kanenas και ποιος σου είπε ότι θέλω να βάλουν τα χρήματά τους οι Γερμανοί; Και στο κάτω κάτω σκέψου και αυτό. Για την ψυχή της μάνας τους έρχονται στην Ελλάδα και βάζουν τα ωραία ευρουλάκια τους; Δεν θα ασχολιόταν κανένας ξένος με τις ΔΕΚΟ αν δεν ήταν σίγουρος ότι είναι κερδοφόρες. Σκοπίμως παρουσιάζονται ως προβληματικές.


Το δέχομαι αυτό αλλά σου κάνει καμία διαφορά αν σου τα παίρνει Έλληνας ή ξένος; Αν προτιμάς ξένο διαλέγεις ΟΤΕ αν προτιμάς Έλληνα πάρε Lannet  :Razz: 





> Το αν θα είναι κρατικά ή όχι είναι καθαρά θέμα λογικής. Μέσω των ΔΕΚΟ μπορεί να κάνει το κράτος κοινωνική πολιτική, και λέγοντας κοινωνική πολιτική, εννοώ να μπορεί να ρυθμίζει και να εξομαλύνει όλες τις τάσεις που μπορεί να υπάρχουν μέσα στην κοινωνία. πχ ας βάλει η ΕΚΟ την βενζίνη 90 λεπτά και άσε την shell να χτυπάει τον κώλο της κάτω. Ας παράσχει ο ΟΤΕ τις υπηρεσίες που είναι στο χέρι του και άσε τους ''εναλλακτικούς'' να δούμε πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκος. Ας ανακατασκευάσει πολυτελώς τα ΞΕΝΙΑ χρεώνοντας νορμάλ τιμές και άσε το HILTON να χρεώνει ότι θέλει. Ας γίνει η ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ όπως πρέπει, ας λειτουργήσουν οι νόμοι σε αυτό το κωλοκράτος, να δούμε τι ωραία που είναι η Aegean (παρεπιπτόντως οι πιλότοι της aegean με ποιανού λεφτά εκπαιδεύτηκαν;     Μάλλον με τα ίδια λεφτά που εκπαιδεύτηκαν και όλοι οι μεγαλοχειρούργοι των ιδιωτικών νοσοκομείων...........Με τα δικά μας)


Καλή η θεωρία αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι ζούμε σε μια ελεύθερη οικονομία και είμαστε μέλος της Ε.Ε. που σημαίνει ότι δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε. Κοινώς δε μπορούμε να επιδοτούμε τις κρατικές επιχειρήσεις εις βάρος των ιδιωτικών. Τώρα αν δε μας αρέσει είναι και πάλι αργά γιατί εδώ και 3 δεκαετίες που μας τα ακουμπούσαν αδρά για να γίνουμε κράτος κάναμε πάρτυ...

Επίσης για να γίνουν οι ΔΕΚΟ όπως λες (και δε διαφωνώ) θα πρέπει να έχεις ανθρώπους ικανούς και να τους πληρώνεις. Δες τι έγινε στη ΔΕΗ όπου βάλανε έναν από τους καλύτερους, αν όχι τον καλύτερο Έλληνα μάνατζερ και από την πρώτη στιγμή άρχισαν να γκρινιάζουν γιατί παίρνει μισθό 200.000 ευρώ (και λίγα παίρνει...). Μετά είχε το κάθε άπλητο μαρούλι συνδικαλιστή  να του λέει ότι δε θα αποφασίζει αν δεν έχει τη σύμφωνη γνώμη της ΓΕΝΟΠ...Εε έλεος! Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί σοβαροί άνθρωποι που θέλουν θέση σε ΔΕΚΟ; Γι' αυτό μας έχουν μείνει τα γίδια...




> Σε πληροφορώ ότι το ΙΚΑ με τόση ρευστότητα που έχει (εισφορές εργαζόμενων + εργοδοτών σε αδιάλειπτη μηνιαία βάση = εκατομμύρια επί εκατομμυρίων) άμα θέλει αύριο το πρωί στήνει δικιά του τράπεζα+νοσοκομείο άμα θέλει. Άσε που σχεδόν όλα τα νοσοκομεία με λεφτά του ΙΚΑ χτίστηκαν.


Αν είχε τόση ρευστότητα το ΙΚΑ θα βγαίναμε στη σύνταξη στα 40 αλλά θα βγούμε εντελώς offtopic...

----------


## nnik

> Συγνώμη, αλλά είναι σαν να ξαναζω τη δοξασμένη δεκαετία των κρατικοποιήσεων. Το κράτος δεν είχε τα πολυτελή ΞΕΝΙΑ στις καλύτερες περιοχές της Ελλάδος, χωρίς να πληρώσει ούτε δραχμή για γη, άδειες φόρους κτλ. και παρόλα αυτά μπήκαν μέσα κάτι δις παλιές δραχχμούλες???? Τι άλλαξε τώρα και θα μεγαλουργήοσουν κρατικά ΞΕΝΙΑ???? Ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο και έιδαμε τι υπηρεσίες πρόσφερε (στους τυχερους που είχαν άκρη και παίρναν τηλέφωνο, οι υπόλοιποι τον π@@@@@), τώρα θέλεις να ξαναγίνει? Η ΕΚΟ θα πουλάει 90 λεπτά τη βενζίνη? Και πότε είπαμε ότι θα πουλήσουμε τον Όλυμπο για να πληρώσουμε το χρέος που θα δημιουργήσει αυτή η κίνηση?


Ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου.

----------


## Nozomi

> Αν πάμε και παλαιότερα... τη δεκαετία του '80 περίμενες μέχρι και 3 χρόνια από τη στιγμή που έκανες αίτηση για να συνδεθείς στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο.


Ξεχνάς ότι έβαζες μέσο βουλευτή ?





> Ε ναι προφανώς οι τιμές ανέβηκαν τόσο που ....δεν συμφέρει κανέναν άλλον πάροχο να πάρει μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο από τους Γερμανούς στην αγορά 
> Ας πει κάποιος στον πανηλίθιο συντάκτη του άρθρου ότι οι τιμές των πρώην σοσιαλιστικών ΟΤΕ ήταν εικονικές, όπως εικονικές ήταν και οι υπηρεσίες βέβαια που προσέφεραν..θυμάμαι στην Γιουγκοσλαβία (της οποίας τμήμα ήταν και η Κροατία και που ήταν και σχετικά προηγμένη σε σχέση με Ουγγαρίες και σία) όλοι οι κάτοικοι που είχαν τηλέφωνο (όχι όλοι οι κάτοικοι δηλ) το μοιράζονταν με duplex γραμμές απαράδεκτης ηχητικής ποιότητας..Ου ρε!


Μήπως έχεις μείνει αρκετά πίσω (την περίοδο που ήσουν) ?

Τώρα ακόμα και στην "υπανάπτυκτη" Βουλγαρία επιλέγεις triple play με διαστημικές ταχύτητες ...

Βλέπω πολλοί περιμένουν να απολαύσουν γερμανικές υπηρεσίες απ' την DT ! 
Έχουν να πέσουν γέλια ... :Razz: 

Οι Γερμανοί (όπως και εταιρίες από άλλες σοβαρές χώρες) μόνο Γερμανοί δεν είναι όταν βρεθούν εκτός έδρας.

Κανείς (είτε εταιρία είτε φυσικό προσωπο) δεν είναι εξ' ορισμού σοβαρός ή εξ' ορισμού καραγκιόζης.

Είναι οι *κανόνες* και το *θεσμικό πλαίσιο* που κάνει την διαφορά στις σοβαρές χώρες σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα ...

----------


## px_150

> Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει κρατικό management και σε θεωρητικό και σε πρακτικό επίπεδο.(.....)Ποιές λοιπόν θα είναι οι οικονομικές συνέπειες στο δημόσιο και ποιές  οι  συνέπειες  "κοινωνικού" χαρακτήρα σε περίπτωση που το κράτος παραχωρήσει το management; Ευχαριστώ


Ας πούμε ότι τον έλεγχο της ΔΕΗ τον έχει το κράτος, και ότι μια μέρα όλοι οι εργοδότες αποφασίζουν από κοινού ότι ο κατώτατος βασικός θα μείνει στα 700€ για 3 χρόνια. Πολύ απλά, μπορεί το κράτος να εκβιάσει όλους αυτούς τους αλήτες και να τους πουλήσει πάνακριβο ρεύμα. Πάντοτε γίνονται αυτά, απλά ποτέ δεν βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια.




> Καλή η θεωρία αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι ζούμε σε μια ελεύθερη οικονομία και είμαστε μέλος της Ε.Ε. που σημαίνει ότι δε μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι γουστάρουμε.


H E.E απαγορεύει ΡΗΤΑ την ύπαρξη των μονοπωλίων, δεν ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΙ όμως την πώληση των κρατικών επιχειρήσεων.

Και επειδή δεν έγινα κατανοητός, να τονίσω ότι:

ΟΧΙ στην ύπαρξη και λειτουργία του ΟΤΕ όπως δουλεύει τώρα (σαν χαμαιτυπείο δηλαδή)
ΟΧΙ στη συνέχιση της ομηρίας από τους άπλυτους - αγράμματους - αφισοκολλητές - τομάρια - συνδικαλιστές
ΟΧΙ στους ξεφτιλισμένους 300 του κοινοβουλίου που ακόμα και όλα να πουληθούν σε αυτή τη χώρα, την άλλη μέρα το πρωι θα δουλεύουν στα διάφορα παραρτήματα των πολυεθνικών.

ΝΑΙ στην λειτουργία του ΟΤΕ όπως προβλέπεται για όλες τις σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους
ΝΑΙ στην απομάκρυνση της σαβούρας (με όποιο κόστος)
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΝΑΙ στη γενναιότητα, αποφασιστικότητα και σοβαρότητα που απαιτείται για να απολαύσουμε υπηρεσίες που απολαμβάνουν όλα τα πολιτισμένα κράτη.

Υ.Γ. 

Παράδειγμα διοίκησης ΔΕΚΟ  :Thumb down: 
Ο πρόεδρος της ΔΕΗ (Αθανασόπουλος αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ήρθε από την ΤΟΥΟΤΑ να δουλέψει στον ΔΕΗ. Αν η ΤΟΥΟΤΑ πήγαινε κατά διαόλου, τι εισήγηση θα έκανε; Να ακριβύνει το Corolla ή θα έδιωχνε καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους;    :Whistle:   Στην ΔΕΗ γιατί εισηγήθηκε να ακριβύνουν τα τιμολόγια και δεν ξαπόστειλε τους κηφήνες; 

Φιλικά όπως πάντα

----------


## Nozomi

> Υ.Γ. 
> 
> Παράδειγμα διοίκησης ΔΕΚΟ 
> Ο πρόεδρος της ΔΕΗ (Αθανασόπουλος αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ήρθε από την ΤΟΥΟΤΑ να δουλέψει στον ΔΕΗ. Αν η ΤΟΥΟΤΑ πήγαινε κατά διαόλου, τι εισήγηση θα έκανε; Να ακριβύνει το Corolla ή θα έδιωχνε καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους;     Στην ΔΕΗ γιατί εισηγήθηκε να ακριβύνουν τα τιμολόγια και δεν ξαπόστειλε τους κηφήνες; 
> 
> Φιλικά όπως πάντα


px_150, καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει ΔΕΚΟ παλικάρι ? ΔΕΚΟ στο Ελλάντα ? Kapiras ?

Η θέση των "εργαζόμενων" είναι ιερή φιλαράκι ...

Μπορείς να κάνεις ότι γουστάρεις και κανείς δεν μπορεί σου κάνει κανείς τίποτα ...

Μπορείς να εκτροχιάσεις π.χ ολόκληρο τραίνο σαν εργαζόμενος στον ΟΣΕ, να σκοτωθεί συνάδελφος σου αλλά εσύ ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να απολυθείς ...

Στην Ελλάδα δεν ζεις ?

----------


## Re-Ti-Re

> Ρε παιδιιά, μια ερώτηση:
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο κολοσσός ΟΤΕ και μπορεί να το κάνει μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία;
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι στον ΟΤΕ, στη ΔΕΗ και στις άλλες ΔΕΚΟ έχει μαζευτεί το μεγαλύτερο κηφηναριό πού έχει δει ποτέ ο πλανήτης, αλλά ας μην πέφτουμε στην παγίδα. 
> Όταν έρθουν οι Γερμανοί και οι κάθε Γερμανοί, θα διαολοστείλουν όλα τα κοπρόσκυλα τους συνδικαλιστές, θα εφαρμόσουν παραγωγικές και διοικητικές διαδικασίες παγκοσμίως αναγνωρισμένες, και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους.
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο Αλογοσκούφης;;


Όχι δεν μπορεί να το κάνει κανένας Αλογοσκούφης σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο.
Και η απάντηση είναι απλή. Ό κάθε πολιτικός χεριάζετε ψήφους για να εκλεγεί.

----------


## pelasgian

> Νομιζεις οτι θα δεις "Γερμανικες" ταχυτητες? Καλα ! Κανε εναν καφε κι ερχονται.
> Παρτο χαμπαρι. Μονο τα ομορφα σου λεφτακια θα παρουνε. Δες Siemens


Δες τι έπαθαν οι ΜΕΤΟΧΟΙ της DT που ζητούν αποζημίωση, διότι υπερεκτίμησε τις αξίες των ακινήτων της DT, κάτι που δεν έκανε η αγορά, και έχασαν όχι μερίσματα αλλά κεφάλαιο. 

Σας έχουν πει τι παίζει με ADSL στο Γερμανιστάν; Α, έχουν super ταχύτητες και φτηνά, αλλά όλοι πληρώνουν κερατιάτικα σε anonymisers μην μπει κάνα πιτσιρίκι στο internet και κάνει καμιά μαγκιά και μετά πουλήσουν και το βρακί τους να πληρώσουν τα πρόστιμα. 

Εδώ αλλάξαν μέχρι και το νόμο, που σχεδόν θεωρεί το p2p κάτι σαν ... τρομοκρατία. 

Παίδες, οι τύποι δεν παίζονται. Απλά δεν παίζονται. Αυτά δε που λένε «μα αυτοί είναι γερμανοί, είναι οργανωμένοι, είναι έντιμοι, είναι αποδοτικοί» είναι κουραφέξαλα. Θα μπουν, θα κάνουν την αρπαχτούλα τους, θα δώσουν τις προμήθειές τους στη Siemens, θα μας το κάνουν μπάχαλο και θα φύγουν με τα λεφτά μας. 

Δεν πιστεύετε ότι θα γίνει έτσι; Δείτε τι έγινε στη Siemens! Τα προηγούμενα δεν προδικάζουν τα επόμενα; Σίγουρα, αλλά όχι με τη DT. Όχι με ένα πρώην μονοπώλιο, που μπαίνει σε άλλα πρώην μονοπώλια «δεύτερων χωρών σαν την Ελλάδα». 

Δεν έχουν τέτοια άποψη οι Γερμανοί για μας; Σαφώς, μας θεωρούν κάτι σαν την Ελβετία, μία υποδειγματική χώρα, εξαιρετικά οργανωμένων ανθρώπων που έρχονται από εμάς να μάθουν και για αυτό και αγοράζουν αυτήν την υποδειγματικά οργανωμένη εταιρεία που θα οφεληθούν από την αξιολογότατη τεχνογνωσία της. 

Βασικά θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση στους καταπληκτικούς προμηθευτές του ΟΤΕ, ώστε να εξάγουν μέσω του ΟΤΕ τεχνογνωσία στην δική τους DT, η οποία προς τιμήν του ΟΤΕ θα μετονομαστεί και αυτή σε DOTE. Δηλαδή, δεν θα πάρει ο OTE προϊόντα της Siemens, αντιθέτως, η DT θα πάρει προϊόντα της Intracom. Η γενικότερη επίπτωση στην οικονομία μας θα είναι συνταρακτική. Εξωστρέφεια της οικονομίας, νέες αγορές, οφέλη τα πάντα.

----------


## kanenas3

> H E.E απαγορεύει ΡΗΤΑ την ύπαρξη των μονοπωλίων, δεν ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΙ όμως την πώληση των κρατικών επιχειρήσεων.


Σωστά! Ενθαρρύνει μάλιστα τον ανταγωνισμό! Πως όμως μπορείς να ανταγωνιστείς ένα (πρώην) κρατικό μονοπώλιο που ελέγχει και όλο το δίκτυο της χώρας...; Εσύ γιατί νομίζεις ότι η ΕΕΤΤ έχει "σκίσει" τον ΟΤΕ ενώ αφήνει του εναλλακτικούς να κάνουν σχεδόν ότι θέλουν ελεύθεροι...;

Ενώ συμφωνούμε στη γενικότερη φιλοσοφία, στο να φύγουν δηλαδή όσοι δεν θέλουν να δουλέψουνε, μάλλον δε γνωρίζεις ότι η συγκεκριμένοι υπάλληλοι απολαμβάνουν συνταγματική μονιμότητα και όταν είναι οργανωμένοι σε σωματεία είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να τους κουνήσεις. Απλά είναι διατεθειμένοι να διαλύσουν και όλη τη χώρα αν χρειαστεί προκειμένου να μη χάσουν τα "δικαιώματα" τους, κόβοντας ρεύμα, νερό, τηλέφωνο κτλ...





> Ο πρόεδρος της ΔΕΗ (Αθανασόπουλος αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ήρθε από την ΤΟΥΟΤΑ να δουλέψει στον ΔΕΗ. Αν η ΤΟΥΟΤΑ πήγαινε κατά διαόλου, τι εισήγηση θα έκανε; Να ακριβύνει το Corolla ή θα έδιωχνε καμιά δεκαριά χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους;     Στην ΔΕΗ γιατί εισηγήθηκε να ακριβύνουν τα τιμολόγια και δεν ξαπόστειλε τους κηφήνες;Φιλικά όπως πάντα


Δε νομίζω να πιστεύεις ότι η Γιαπωνέζοι θα έβαζαν υπεύθυνο στην Ευρώπη έναν άνθρωπο που δεν έκανε άριστη δουλειά. Αν το συνδυάσεις με τη ραγδαία άνοδο της την ίδια περίοδο θα καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για ευφυέστατο άνθρωπο. Δυστυχώς όμως και αυτός είναι με δεμένα τα χέρια γιατί υπαλλήλους δε μπορεί να αλλάξει με άλλους που θα δουλεύουν αντί να μας δουλεύουν. Επίσης δε ευθύνεται αυτός για την άνοδο του πετρελαίου κατά 500% την τελευταία 2τία. Η μόνη λύση να μην έχει ζημιές (είναι πλέον εισηγμένη και οφείλει να έχει κέρδη) είναι να ανεβάσει τα τιμολόγια. Επί της ουσίας δε κάνει διαφορά στην τσέπη μας γιατί εμείς τα πληρώνουμε είτε έμμεσα μέσω της φορολογίας είτε άμεσα μέσω των λογαριασμών. Αρκετά με τη ΔΕΗ όμως γιατί βγαίνουμε εντελώς off-topic. 


@pelasgian

Μη μου πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις ότι η βουλή νομοθετεί και όχι η DT ή ό ΟΤΕ...; Δεν ξέρω επίσης τι κάνει στη Γερμανία και λίγο με ενδιαφέρει καθώς αυτό που με νοιάζει είναι το τι θα κάνει εδώ.

Όσο για το περιβόητο σκάνδαλο της Siemens ψάξε να βρεις τις ρίζες του και θα δεις ότι ξεκίνησε πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια την εποχή που πουλούσε ο ΟΤΕ τηλεκάρτες. Η κατάσταση δυστυχώς έγινε ανεκτή από πολλές κυβερνήσεις και σε κάποια φάση απλά ανακαλύψαμε τον τροχό και είπαμε...ααα και άλλο σκάνδαλο!!!

Στην τελική δεν είναι ότι θα έχουμε γερμανικό μονοπώλιο! Θα έχουμε και άλλες επιλογές ελληνικές για όσους το προτιμάνε. Προς τι το κόλλημα με τον ΟΤΕ τώρα...; Γιατί δεν αντέδρασε κανείς ότι έγινε η εισαγωγή του στο Χ.Α., γιατί δεν αντέδρασε κανείς όταν το δημόσιο έπεσα κάτω από το 51%

----------


## pelasgian

Μα δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Είμαι υπέρ της πώλησής του, αλλά είμαι κατά της δεσπόζουσαν θέση του, διότι είμαι κατά των μονοπωλίων.

Και δεν βλέπω πώς η φιλευθεροποίηση της αγοράς των τηλεπικοινωνιών θα οφεληθεί αν το τέως ελληνικό κρατικό μονοπώλιο που δρα από δεσπόζουσα θέση εξαγοραστεί επιθετικά από το τέως γερμανικό κρατικό μονοπώλιο που δρα από δεσπόζουσα θέση. 

Δηλαδή, οι «φίλοι» μας στην intracom θα αντικατασταθούν από τους φίλους μας στη siemens (θυμάστε τι έγινε με τα δρομολόγια της Ολυμπιακής όταν βάλαμε Εγγλέζο διοικητή δεν είναι; )

Μετά, με τρομάζει ο τρόπος που γνωρίζω ότι λειτουργεί το γερμανικού στυλ μανατζμεντ. Ο έλληνας εργαζόμενος απλά θέλει να κάνει επανάσταση με τις μεθόδους τους. Δεν είμαστε συνηθισμένοι σε τόσο κάθετες, απόλυτες και στρατιωτικές μεθόδους διοίκησης και «λογικής». 

Αυτοί είναι οι ενδοιασμοί μου. 

Δεν ξεκινώ ορμώμενος από «σοσιαλιστικές» (τάχαμου) «ιδεολογίες» περί «κρατικής ασφάλειας» «εθνικού ζητήματος» κλπ. Πουλήστε τον μέχρι τη τελευταία δεκάρα αν έτσι γίνει ελεύθερη η αγορά. 

Με ενοχλεί η ΙΣΧΥΡΟΤΕΡΗ δεσπόζουσα θέση που θα δημιουργηθεί και η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΗ στρέβλωση της αγοράς καθώς και ότι οι επενδύσεις που έγιναν από έλληνες φορολογουμένους θα αποδόσουν σε γερμανικά αρπακτικά που επενδύουν ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ σε όλες τις ευρωπαϊκές αγορές σαν στρατός κατοχής. 

Μπαίνουν μέσα, λεηλατούν και φεύγουν. Αν ψάχνετε παράδειγμα black knight, ψάξτε το εκεί. 

Θέλετε να ψάξουμε μερικές τέτοιες εταιρείες; Παράδειγμα, η Rover. Οι διάφοροι Βαλκανικοί ΟΤΕ κλπ. Και προσέξτε, αυτά σε εποχές που η οικονομία τους πήγαινε καλά. Όχι σε εποχές που τους έχει πάρει η καντραγκύλα, οπότε είναι για μερικές γρήγορες αρπαχτές και μετά για ύπνο. 

Όταν αυτοί ξεπουλούν και το βρακί τους, εμείς θα τους χαρίσουμε φιλέτο επειδή ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ ότι θα μας το μαγειρέψουν και θα μας το σερβίρουν σε ΕΜΑΣ ωραία και αλά κρεμ; Δύο μπουκιές θα το κάνουν και μετά θα μας κρατάν από τα @@ για 50 χρόνια. 

Εδώ έριξαν κυβέρνηση για τη προμήθεια των τηλεφώνων του ΟΤΕ με ανταγωνιστή τους ... Αμερικάνους και δεν θα κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν στην αγορά των τηλεπικοινωνιών; Οι Γερμανοί; Κοροϊδευόμαστε τώρα;

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Λοιπον οπως και να το κανουμε, διαφορετικες αποψεις υπαρχουν και θα υπαρχουν και καλο ειναι να ακουγονται.
> Δεν ξερω εντελει που θα καταληξει αυτο και με τι συνεπειες για τους Ελληνες (κυριως) και την περιουσια τους (γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι δικη σας και δικη μου περιουσια) παντως ειμαι επιφυλακτικος. Η πωληση ηταν μια αποφαση νομιζω βιαστικη. Το να εχει δωσει το 70+% σε ιδιωτες δεν μου λεει τιποτα οταν την διαχειριση του "κορμου" την εχει το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο. (με ολα τα στραβα και κομματικα του). Θα συμφωνουσα να γινει η πωληση των μετοχων, και ακομη ακομη να μπουν ιδιωτες διαχειριστες (Γερμανοι , κινεζοι κλπ) αλλα τα χαλιναρια να τα εχει το Ελληνικο κρατος.
> ......
> Και ξερετε τι θα γινει μετα? Θα παιρνει ο Ελληνας πολιτης τηλ. στην ΤΥ του ΟΤΕ, κι επειδη οι νομοι του εμποριου λενε "ριξε το κοστος για να εχεις κερδος", θα εχεις μεσο ορο αναμονης 120' οπως τη 4νετ γιατι "καναμε περικοπες στο προσωπικο".
> Και φυσικα οταν ερθει το συνεργειο του Deutsche-OTE δε θα τη βγαλεις καθαρη "τζαμπανταν" αλλα το πρωτο πραγμα που θα βγαλουν ειναι το μπλοκ των αποδειξεων. Αντε να σε δω μετα τι θα μου πεις.
> Οπως και να εχει το πραγμα, μερικα πραγματα πρεπει να παραμεινουν κρατικα ακομη και με ζημια γιατι απλα.. πρεπει ναναι κρατικα.
> Εκτος εαν θελετε να πουλησουμε και το .. ΙΚΑ. Θα ειναι μια καλη επενδυση για καποιους


Η ιστορία της περιουσίας μας που λες αδελφέ, που βλέπω είσαι και κοντα μου ηλικιακά άρα θα προλαβες, τελειώνει το '96 οπου "πεθαίνει ο τζάμπας" και η μονάδα ανα σύνδεση, γίνεται μονάδα ανα λεπτό, για dial up και για τηλεφωνήματα βέβαια. Καλώς ή κακώς. Στον βωμό της ανάπτυξης των τηλεπικοινωνιών μας είπαν.
 Απο τότε  δηλαδή μας κόβει αποδειξούλα ο ΟΤΕ, δεν εχουμε ανάγκη κανέναν Nτόϊτς γι αυτό. Να μην μπω σε γραφικά παραδείγματα, υπάρχουν παντου τιμολογήσεις του ΟΤΕ "εν όψει νέων τεχνολογιών".

Μετά αυτό με τον Όλυμπο, εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται κακή ιδέα, ένα θέρετρο. Αλλά όχι για τα΄χάλια μας, αλλα για μια χώρα με άξιο συνταγμα, κτηματολόγιο και αρχές. Πες μου οτι μαζι με τον 30φυλλόπουλο, θυχτίκατε "οικολογικά" για τα 30 μέτρα πισίνας στην θάλασσα στο Λαγοννήσι, αυτό το "μοναδικό στον κόσμο τέρας" να μην ξανανοίξω την tv ουτε και για ειδήσεις.

 Ε και το ΙΚΑ, "ενδιαφέρουσα επένδυση" δεν το ξανακουσα κάπου... Βασικά ΙΚΑ με χαμογελάκι δίπλα, δεν περίμενα να δω ποτέ στην ζωή μου, το είδα εδώ.  :Smile:   Για απελευθέρωση του ασφαλιστικού ίσως, αλλα ψάχνω να βρω μεμπτό και δεν τα καταφέρνω...

 Να σου πω την αλήθεια, αν και φιλελεύθερος όπως διακρίνεις, με ενδιαφέρουν κάπως οι σοσιαλιστικές ανησυχίες, το γιατί ειναι άλλη ιστορία, που δεν θα βρείς στα νεο-φιλελευθερα και νεόδμητα κόμματα μας. Αλλά βρε αδελφέ, βρες κατι πιο έγκυρο απο τον ΟΤΕ, το Τ.Τ. π.χ. κάτι άλλο, ο ΟΤΕ είπαμε, οχι last year, αλλα last decade... 
 Εννοώ άργησαν κάποιοι, τρώνε το δόλωμα του ΟΤΕ για λόγους ευνόητους θα έλεγα προσωπικά, αλλα υπάρχουν πιο σοβαρά πράγματα και πιο φρέσκα απο τον ΟΤΕ.

pelasgian μπράβο! Να αναφέρεις συχνα αυτή την άποψη, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε. Όχι τίποτα, είμαστε μια απο τις ακριβότερες χώρες στην κινητή και το επικροτούμε με τις περισσότερες αναλογικά συνδέσεις, αμα γίνουμε το ίδιο και στο broadband το χασαμε και το τρένο και τις βαλίτσες μαζί. 
Αλλά να θυμίσω και την Reding, μερικοί πιστεύουν στην ευρωπαϊκή ρύθμιση. Σαν σωσίβιο, που βέβαια ο Βουρλούμης χώνει καρφιά με κάθε ευκαιρία, εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## diastasi

Λοιπον, ωραια. Δεχομαι οσα μου λετε και συμφωνω να αναλαβει η DT τα ηνια.
Θελω ομως να μου πειτε τα χρηματα που θα παρθουν απο τις αποκρατικοποιησεις τι θα γινουν?
Να σας πω εγω. Θα καλυψουν τρεχοντα εξοδα (κυριως μισθους δημοσιων υπαλληλων και υπερογκα ανεξελεγτα εξοδα Δημοσιων Υπηρεσιων-τρυπες προϋπολογισμου) για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα (βλ. επομενες εκλογες).
Υστερα σειρα εχουν ολα τα αλλα που θεωρουνται περιουσια του Ελληνικου λαου. 
Μου θυμιζει μια οικογενεια που μενει στο πατρικο τους, ενα μεγαλο διορωφο, το οποιο επειδη ξοδευουν για κινητα,adsl, ταξιδια κλπ δεν τους μενουν λεφτα να το συντηρησουν και το βγαζουν στο σφυρι για να συνεχισουν να πληρωνουν τις μ@@@@ιες τους, αντι να κοιταξουν να συμμαζευτουν. Κι οταν τελειωσει το σπιτι θα αρχισουν να πουλανε μεχρι και τα βρακια τους, αρκει να εχουν τις πολυτελειες τους.
Αυτο ειναι συνεση?
Με συγχωρητε αλλα δε νομιζω. Αλλα τι περιμενουμε αφου το κακο ξεκιναει απο εμας. Αφου ΕΜΕΙΣ ειμαστε ετσι γιατι να μην ειναι κι αυτοι που εκλεγουμε? Πεσ τε μου ποσες οικογενειες σημερα χρωστανε και τα παντελονια τους. Ολοι χρεωμενοι μεχρι τα μπουνια. Ερχετε η ΚυραΜαρια και μου κλαιγεται επειδη η τραπεζα της παιρνει το σπιτι (εχει 20 πιστωτικες). Τι τις εκανες κυρα μου τις καρτες? Πηρε αυτη το νεο MultiMixer και Αδυνατισμα στην Πρινου, ο αντρας την PLASMA 128 ιντσων να βλεπει μπαλα, ο γιος τον AMD στα 6Ghz με 128Τερα RAM κλπ για να παιζει PacMan και η κορη ενα κινητο που κανει και καφε (κοιταξτε ολοι μπροστα σας και πειτε μου τι κινητο εχετε, κι αν σας χρειαζεται).
Ε.. αφου εμεις τα κανουμε και πουλαμε τα χρυσαφικα μας μετα, καλα να κανουμε και να πουλησουμε και ολη την Ελλαδα να τελειωνουμε, και να παμε Γκασταρμπαιτερ στη Γερμανια μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα.

Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ.. ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ

----------


## nnik

> Λοιπον, ωραια. Δεχομαι οσα μου λετε και συμφωνω να αναλαβει η DT τα ηνια.
> Θελω ομως να μου πειτε τα χρηματα που θα παρθουν απο τις αποκρατικοποιησεις τι θα γινουν?
> Να σας πω εγω. Θα καλυψουν τρεχοντα εξοδα (κυριως μισθους δημοσιων υπαλληλων και υπερογκα ανεξελεγτα εξοδα Δημοσιων Υπηρεσιων-τρυπες προϋπολογισμου) για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα (βλ. επομενες εκλογες).
> Υστερα σειρα εχουν ολα τα αλλα που θεωρουνται περιουσια του Ελληνικου λαου. 
> Μου θυμιζει μια οικογενεια που μενει στο πατρικο τους, ενα μεγαλο διορωφο, το οποιο επειδη ξοδευουν για κινητα,adsl, ταξιδια κλπ δεν τους μενουν λεφτα να το συντηρησουν και το βγαζουν στο σφυρι για να συνεχισουν να πληρωνουν τις μ@@@@ιες τους, αντι να κοιταξουν να συμμαζευτουν. Κι οταν τελειωσει το σπιτι θα αρχισουν να πουλανε μεχρι και τα βρακια τους, αρκει να εχουν τις πολυτελειες τους.
> Αυτο ειναι συνεση?
> Με συγχωρητε αλλα δε νομιζω. Αλλα τι περιμενουμε αφου το κακο ξεκιναει απο εμας. Αφου ΕΜΕΙΣ ειμαστε ετσι γιατι να μην ειναι κι αυτοι που εκλεγουμε? Πεσ τε μου ποσες οικογενειες σημερα χρωστανε και τα παντελονια τους. Ολοι χρεωμενοι μεχρι τα μπουνια. Ερχετε η ΚυραΜαρια και μου κλαιγεται επειδη η τραπεζα της παιρνει το σπιτι (εχει 20 πιστωτικες). Τι τις εκανες κυρα μου τις καρτες? Πηρε αυτη το νεο MultiMixer και Αδυνατισμα στην Πρινου, ο αντρας την PLASMA 128 ιντσων να βλεπει μπαλα, ο γιος τον AMD στα 6Ghz με 128Τερα RAM κλπ για να παιζει PacMan και η κορη ενα κινητο που κανει και καφε (κοιταξτε ολοι μπροστα σας και πειτε μου τι κινητο εχετε, κι αν σας χρειαζεται).
> Ε.. αφου εμεις τα κανουμε και πουλαμε τα χρυσαφικα μας μετα, καλα να κανουμε και να πουλησουμε και ολη την Ελλαδα να τελειωνουμε, και να παμε Γκασταρμπαιτερ στη Γερμανια μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα.
> 
> Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ.. ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ


Εδώ φίλε μου συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.Τα χρήματα τον αποκρατικοποιήσεων δεν πρέπει να χάνονται ξανά στη μεγάλη καταβόθρα που λέγεται δημόσιο.

----------


## pelasgian

Τέτοιες «σοσιαλίζουσες» θεωρίες υπέρ κρατικής περιουσίας είναι άσκοπο να αναφέρονται. Μετά από 20 χρόνια ΠΑΣΟΚ έχουν αμφιβολίες και οι ίδιοι, πόσο μάλλον αυτοί που τα πλήρωσαν. 

Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι αν η πώληση είναι καλή ή όχι. Σαφώς και είναι καλή, ώστε να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί με χρηματο-οικονομικά κριτήρια η εταιρεία, διότι πλέον η τηλεφωνική υποδομή δεν έχει την ίδια αξία που είχε το 50 για την ασφάλεια της χώρας, ούτε για τις ανάγκες του πληθυσμού οπότε ήταν απαραίτητο να τη φτιάξει το κράτος καθότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ιδιώτης δεν θα έφτιαχνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 50 χρόνια να περιμέναμε. 

Εκείνο το οποίο συζητάμε τώρα είναι κατά πόσον θα αφήσουμε μία ΩΡΙΜΗ αγορά να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε νέους παίκτες και χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε καινοτόμα προϊόντα να έρθουν προς εμάς που διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τις τιμές, ΕΝΩ ταυτόχρονα διαιωνίζουμε τις καταστάσεις ΑΙΣΧΟΥΣ μέσα στα τέως παρακμιακά κρατικά μονοπώλια.

Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χαρίσουμε στο κάθε επικίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντά μας «ευρωπαίο» παίκτη φιλέτα από άχτι και γινάτι κατά των «αραχτών» εκεί μέσα. Ως καταναλωτές μας ενδιαφέρει να ελευθερωθεί η αγορά και όχι να γίνει «μπουμ μπουμ μπουμ τα γερμανικά κανόνια» ή «αμέρικαν μπαρ» ή «φαρ ουέστ».

Οπότε, συμφωνώ με τις κινήσεις της κυβέρνησης για τη δημιουργία της ΕΕΤΤ (και τώρα της αντίστοιχης για την ενέργεια) όμως διαφωνώ ότι η DT είναι κατάλληλη για μέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ ή ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορέσει να ελέγξει τη κατάσταση όταν «μπουν οι γερμανοί μέσα».

Θεωρητικά διότι δεν μπορείς να ελευθερώσεις αγορά από δεσπόζουσα θέση τέως κρατικού μονοπωλίου, δίνοντας τις μετοχές σε άλλο τέως κρατικό μονοπώλιο που επίσης από δεσπόζουσα θέση λειτουργεί, όχι μόνο στη γερμανία αλλά και σε όλα τα βαλκάνια, ΚΑΙ, ταυτοχρόνως, να σακατεύεις το ΕΓΧΩΡΙΟ κύκλο προμηθευτών προς όφελος ξένων και αυτό να θεωρείς ότι το κάνεις ως τμήμα μία φιλελεύθερης πολιτικής με σκοπό την ελευθέρωση της αγοράς, τη πάταξη των μονοπωλίων και την ανάπτυξη του υγιούς ανταγωνισμού και της ανταγωνιστικότητας της Ελληνικής οικονομίας

Δεν μπορούν να με πείσουν ότι αυτά δεν τα έχουν σκεφτεί. Τα σκέφτηκαν και τα παρασκέφτηκαν. 

Γι αυτό και εγώ την εμμονή με την DT την ερμηνεύω ως πράξη ρεβανσισμού κατά γνωστού έλληνα επιχειρηματία (με ρώσικες πλάτες και τέως ανατολικο-γερμανικά κεφάλαια), αλλά κύριοι, παρόλο που η τζοχάδα σας είναι δικαιολογημένη (το να ρίξεις ένα Μητσοτάκη γιατί δεν πήρε Siemens που τότε αντιπροσώπευε ο «γνωστός» και τώρα είναι ανταγωνιστές είναι ένα καλός λόγος για τζοχάδιασμα), παρόλο που ο τύπος έχει κάνει αίσχη πολιτικά και απίστευτες λαμογίες επιχειρηματικά ξεφτυλίζοντας οποιαδήποτε έννοια κράτους και παρόλο το ότι είναι πεσμένο κάστρο στα χέρια των ρώσων η επιλογή παραμένει κακή.

Δεν θέλουμε να τον εξοντώσουμε· δίνει φαγητό σε χιλιάδες κόσμο. Θέλουμε να τον κάνουμε «καλό πολίτη». Και αυτό δεν θα γίνει μέσω ad bloc μεταφοράς των προμηθειών στους «άλλους».

Εξάλλου και η Siemens έχει από πίσω της ρώσικες πλάτες, ήταν γνωστός «σταθμός» της KGB με τρίωρα ντοκυμαντέρ να το λένε ανοικτά, με ιστορία στο «σοσιαλιστικό» κόμμα επί αλήστου μνήμης εποχές και μην μας πείτε τώρα ότι δεν ξέρετε πως είναι το «πακέτο» που θα μας έρθει μαζί με την DT; ή ότι σε χρόνο dt δεν θα έχει διαλύσει τον «εγχώριο» κακό μας; 

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο «εγχώριος κακός» δίνει ψωμί σε πολλούς έλληνες μηχανικούς (δεν είμαι ένας εξ αυτών) και έχει μεγάλες επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα και παίζοντας μεταξύ ρώσων με γερμανική μουτσούνα και ρώσων με ελληνική μουτσούνα δεν αλλάζουμε τίποτα και δίνουμε και τροφή σε κακεντρέχεις που λένε ότι είμαστε (ως χώρα) «πεσμένο κάστρο στα χέρια των ρώσων». 

Δεν βρίσκουμε καμιά γαλλική εταιρεία να μπει μέσα να πάρει το πακέτο; Θα είναι και ενδιαφέρον πολιτικό μήνυμα μαζί με τα Ραφάλ για την πολεμική αεροπορία. 

Όχι τίποτ'άλλο, αλλά τόσο οι Εγγλέζοι, όσο και Αμερικάνοι έχουν πηδήξει μέχρι τον πολυελαίο με αυτά που γίνονται τώρα τελευταία με τις «Ασιατικές» προτιμήσεις μας και αρχίζουμε και προβληματίζουμε κατά πόσον είμαστε «στο σωστό στρατόπεδο». 

Ενώ με τους γάλλους, είμαστε σίγουρα στο σωστό στρατόπεδο  :Crazy:

----------


## diastasi

> Τέτοιες «σοσιαλίζουσες» θεωρίες υπέρ κρατικής περιουσίας είναι άσκοπο να αναφέρονται. Μετά από 20 χρόνια ΠΑΣΟΚ έχουν αμφιβολίες και οι ίδιοι, πόσο μάλλον αυτοί που τα πλήρωσαν. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι αν η πώληση είναι καλή ή όχι. Σαφώς και είναι καλή, ώστε να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί με χρηματο-οικονομικά κριτήρια η εταιρεία, διότι πλέον η τηλεφωνική υποδομή δεν έχει την ίδια αξία που είχε το 50 για την ασφάλεια της χώρας, ούτε για τις ανάγκες του πληθυσμού οπότε ήταν απαραίτητο να τη φτιάξει το κράτος καθότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ιδιώτης δεν θα έφτιαχνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 50 χρόνια να περιμέναμε. 
> 
> Εκείνο το οποίο συζητάμε τώρα είναι κατά πόσον θα αφήσουμε μία ΩΡΙΜΗ αγορά να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε νέους παίκτες και χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε καινοτόμα προϊόντα να έρθουν προς εμάς που διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τις τιμές, ΕΝΩ ταυτόχρονα διαιωνίζουμε τις καταστάσεις ΑΙΣΧΟΥΣ μέσα στα τέως παρακμιακά κρατικά μονοπώλια.
> 
> Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χαρίσουμε στο κάθε επικίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντά μας «ευρωπαίο» παίκτη φιλέτα από άχτι και γινάτι κατά των «αραχτών» εκεί μέσα. Ως καταναλωτές μας ενδιαφέρει να ελευθερωθεί η αγορά και όχι να γίνει «μπουμ μπουμ μπουμ τα γερμανικά κανόνια» ή «αμέρικαν μπαρ» ή «φαρ ουέστ».
> 
> Οπότε, συμφωνώ με τις κινήσεις της κυβέρνησης για τη δημιουργία της ΕΕΤΤ (και τώρα της αντίστοιχης για την ενέργεια) όμως διαφωνώ ότι η DT είναι κατάλληλη για μέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ ή ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορέσει να ελέγξει τη κατάσταση όταν «μπουν οι γερμανοί μέσα».
> ...


Ενδιαφερουσα Οπτικη !

----------


## nnik

> Τέτοιες «σοσιαλίζουσες» θεωρίες υπέρ κρατικής περιουσίας είναι άσκοπο να αναφέρονται. Μετά από 20 χρόνια ΠΑΣΟΚ έχουν αμφιβολίες και οι ίδιοι, πόσο μάλλον αυτοί που τα πλήρωσαν. 
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι αν η πώληση είναι καλή ή όχι. Σαφώς και είναι καλή, ώστε να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί με χρηματο-οικονομικά κριτήρια η εταιρεία, διότι πλέον η τηλεφωνική υποδομή δεν έχει την ίδια αξία που είχε το 50 για την ασφάλεια της χώρας, ούτε για τις ανάγκες του πληθυσμού οπότε ήταν απαραίτητο να τη φτιάξει το κράτος καθότι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ιδιώτης δεν θα έφτιαχνε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 50 χρόνια να περιμέναμε. 
> 
> Εκείνο το οποίο συζητάμε τώρα είναι κατά πόσον θα αφήσουμε μία ΩΡΙΜΗ αγορά να λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε νέους παίκτες και χωρίς να εμποδίζουμε καινοτόμα προϊόντα να έρθουν προς εμάς που διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τις τιμές, ΕΝΩ ταυτόχρονα διαιωνίζουμε τις καταστάσεις ΑΙΣΧΟΥΣ μέσα στα τέως παρακμιακά κρατικά μονοπώλια.
> 
> Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χαρίσουμε στο κάθε επικίνδυνο για τα συμφέροντά μας «ευρωπαίο» παίκτη φιλέτα από άχτι και γινάτι κατά των «αραχτών» εκεί μέσα. Ως καταναλωτές μας ενδιαφέρει να ελευθερωθεί η αγορά και όχι να γίνει «μπουμ μπουμ μπουμ τα γερμανικά κανόνια» ή «αμέρικαν μπαρ» ή «φαρ ουέστ».
> 
> Οπότε, συμφωνώ με τις κινήσεις της κυβέρνησης για τη δημιουργία της ΕΕΤΤ (και τώρα της αντίστοιχης για την ενέργεια) όμως διαφωνώ ότι η DT είναι κατάλληλη για μέτοχος στον ΟΤΕ ή ότι η ΕΕΤΤ θα μπορέσει να ελέγξει τη κατάσταση όταν «μπουν οι γερμανοί μέσα».
> ...


Ν'αγιάσει το στόμα σου (δις) :One thumb up:

----------


## aliosa

> Λοιπον, ωραια. Δεχομαι οσα μου λετε και συμφωνω να αναλαβει η DT τα ηνια.
> Θελω ομως να μου πειτε τα χρηματα που θα παρθουν απο τις αποκρατικοποιησεις τι θα γινουν?
> Να σας πω εγω. Θα καλυψουν τρεχοντα εξοδα (κυριως μισθους δημοσιων υπαλληλων και υπερογκα ανεξελεγτα εξοδα Δημοσιων Υπηρεσιων-τρυπες προϋπολογισμου) για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα (βλ. επομενες εκλογες).
> Υστερα σειρα εχουν ολα τα αλλα που θεωρουνται περιουσια του Ελληνικου λαου. 
> Μου θυμιζει μια οικογενεια που μενει στο πατρικο τους, ενα μεγαλο διορωφο, το οποιο επειδη ξοδευουν για κινητα,adsl, ταξιδια κλπ δεν τους μενουν λεφτα να το συντηρησουν και το βγαζουν στο σφυρι για να συνεχισουν να πληρωνουν τις μ@@@@ιες τους, αντι να κοιταξουν να συμμαζευτουν. Κι οταν τελειωσει το σπιτι θα αρχισουν να πουλανε μεχρι και τα βρακια τους, αρκει να εχουν τις πολυτελειες τους.
> Αυτο ειναι συνεση?
> Με συγχωρητε αλλα δε νομιζω. Αλλα τι περιμενουμε αφου το κακο ξεκιναει απο εμας. Αφου ΕΜΕΙΣ ειμαστε ετσι γιατι να μην ειναι κι αυτοι που εκλεγουμε? Πεσ τε μου ποσες οικογενειες σημερα χρωστανε και τα παντελονια τους. Ολοι χρεωμενοι μεχρι τα μπουνια. Ερχετε η ΚυραΜαρια και μου κλαιγεται επειδη η τραπεζα της παιρνει το σπιτι (εχει 20 πιστωτικες). Τι τις εκανες κυρα μου τις καρτες? Πηρε αυτη το νεο MultiMixer και Αδυνατισμα στην Πρινου, ο αντρας την PLASMA 128 ιντσων να βλεπει μπαλα, ο γιος τον AMD στα 6Ghz με 128Τερα RAM κλπ για να παιζει PacMan και η κορη ενα κινητο που κανει και καφε (κοιταξτε ολοι μπροστα σας και πειτε μου τι κινητο εχετε, κι αν σας χρειαζεται).
> Ε.. αφου εμεις τα κανουμε και πουλαμε τα χρυσαφικα μας μετα, καλα να κανουμε και να πουλησουμε και ολη την Ελλαδα να τελειωνουμε, και να παμε Γκασταρμπαιτερ στη Γερμανια μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα.
> 
> Η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ.. ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ




ΟΛΑ ειναι πολιτικη.....αλλο κρατος θα ειμασταν αν ειχαμε διαλεξει διαφορετικο δρομο καποτε....τωρα πια ειναι αργα. Ολοι διαμαρτυρομαστε για τις "κρατικες" υπηρεσιες και ολοι μαζι παλι συνδικαλιζομαστε για να παραμεινουν κρατικες...
Ε ρε Τσαβες που μας χρειαζεται,,,,,

----------


## kanenas3

Γενικά συμφωνώ με την ανάλυση του pelasgian αν και πιστεύω ότι δίνει μεγάλη σημασία στο τομέα των προμηθευτών. Ναι μεν κατά τα φαινόμενα θέτουμε εκτός το έναν εθνικό προμηθευτή αλλά από την άλλη αυτός έχει κάνει ήδη την κίνηση του και έχει μπει από την πίσω πόρτα στην αγορά και μάλιστα πολύ γερά. Η εταιρία λόγω της συνεργασίας της με μια από τις εταιρίες κινητής φαίνεται να έχει σαφές προβάβισμα ανάμεσα στους εναλλακτικούς...

Στην ουσία δε θα χαθούν θέσεις εργασίας καθώς θα υπάρξει ως ένα βαθμό μετατόπιση των θέσεων από τη μια  στην άλλη εταιρία και φυσικά η "πρωτοπόρος" ελληνορωσική επιχείρηση θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει κυρίως σε άλλες αγορές.

Η μεγάλη μου διαφωνία είναι ότι σε 1-2 χρόνια από τώρα ο ΟΤΕ θα κατέχει στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ένα μερίδιο στην αγορά που με το ζόρι θα φτάνει το 50% και στη χειρότερη 25% σύμφωνα με αναλύσεις. Επομένως η άποψη για το πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο που θα διαχειρίζεται ένα άλλο ελάχιστη σημασία θα έχει. Αναμένονται εξάλλου και αλλαγές στη δομή του δικτύου με ανάπτυξη οπτικών ινών που θα ανεξαρτητοποιήσει τους παρόχους από το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί να ακούγονται πολύ μακρινά αλλά δείτε τι είχαμε πριν από 3 χρόνια και έχουμε φτάσει σήμερα. Παρά τα όσα προβλήματα έχουμε κινούμαστε με απίστευτη ταχύτητα και ίσως ο ερχομός της DT να επιταχύνει την ανάπτυξη δικτύου οπτικών ινών ώστε να ξεφύγουν οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι από την "κηδεμονία" της.

----------


## nnik

Μια παρατηρηση μόνο.Ενώ ο τίτλος του νήματος ήταν βαθειά "σοσιαλίζων" είδα σταδιακά να γίνεται μια "φιλελευθερη επίθεση".Όαση  στον ωκεανό της Ελλάδας του βολέματος και της στασιμότητας.
-Ένας πρώην δημόσιος υπάλληλος-

----------


## px_150

> Ε ρε Τσαβες που μας χρειαζεται,,,,,


 :One thumb up:

----------


## nkats_99

Μερικοί βλέπουν τους γερμανούς ως σωτήρες! Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι. Διάβασα απόψεις του στυλ θα ερθουν και θα μειώσουν ή θα καταργήσουν το πάγιο, θα μας τα δώσουν όλα τσάμπα, θα μας δώσουν το γρηγορότερο ιντερνετ κλπ.

Ας δούμε λίγό τι έκαναν οι γερμανοι σε ορισμένες χώρες που επένδυσαν όπως η ουγγαρία καιη κροατία: Το βασικότερο που έκαναν ήταν η αυξήσεις των τιμολογίων για να καλύψουν τα ελλείματα και φυσικά να έχουν κέρδη! Το δεύτερο και σημαντικότερο πάγωσαν την ανάπτυξη των οργανισμών όσων αφορά νέες τεχνολογίες για εξοικονόμηση κόστους με αποτέλεσμα την μη γρήγορη ανάπτυξη πχ ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων! Τρίτον απορόφησαν αρκετους παρόχους με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας!
Νομίζετε οτι οι γερμανοί θα ανεχθούν οι εργαζόμενοί της να εργάζονται για τους παρόχους;;; όπως γίνετε τώρα;;  Μόλις τελειώσει η συμφωνία οτε παρόχων τότε οι πάροχοι την έκαναν από κουπες!!

Η καλύτερη λύση για μια χώρα δεν είναι το ξεπούλημα όσων είναι υπο της κρατικής διοίκησης!
Το κράτος έπρεπε να κρατήσει τον Οτε 100% και να αναγκάσει τους παρόχους να κάνουν δικές τους εγκαταστάσεις! Να σκάψουν για δικό τους δίκτυο και να μην εξαρτόντε απ΄'ο τον ΟΤΕ! Οτι έγινε με την κινητή τηλεφωνία. ότι γίνετε στην βρετανία με την ΒΤ και την NTL! Τότε θα μιλάγαμε για ανταγωνισμό! Τώρα αφού όλοι εξαρτώντε από τον ΟΤΕ είτε έρθουν οι γερμανοί ή όχι! Αυτό που θα κάνουν οι γερμανοί είναι να εκμεταλευτουν το οτι κρτατάν τους παρόχους στα χέρια τους και να τους πατήσουν! Κάτι που εν μέρη πήγε να κάνει η σημερινή διοίκηση με όχι και μεγάλη επιτυχία πάντως με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα! 

Ο ανταγωνισμός με τον ερχομό των γερμανών θα στενάξει!!!

Τρεμετε πάροχοι!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yiapap

> Ας δούμε λίγό τι έκαναν οι γερμανοι σε ορισμένες χώρες που επένδυσαν όπως η ουγγαρία καιη κροατία: Το βασικότερο που έκαναν ήταν η αυξήσεις των τιμολογίων για να καλύψουν τα ελλείματα και φυσικά να έχουν κέρδη!


Πηγή;




> Το δεύτερο και σημαντικότερο πάγωσαν την ανάπτυξη των οργανισμών όσων αφορά νέες τεχνολογίες για εξοικονόμηση κόστους με αποτέλεσμα την μη γρήγορη ανάπτυξη πχ ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων!


Πηγή; Γιατί δε βλέπω τις χώρες που αναφέρεις να είναι πίσω! Μάλλον μπροστά είναι!




> Τρίτον απορόφησαν αρκετους παρόχους με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας!


Πηγή που συγκρίνει αυτή τη μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες;




> Νομίζετε οτι οι γερμανοί θα ανεχθούν οι εργαζόμενοί της να εργάζονται για τους παρόχους;;; όπως γίνετε τώρα;;  Μόλις τελειώσει η συμφωνία οτε παρόχων τότε οι πάροχοι την έκαναν από κουπες!!


Πως το είπες αυτό; Εργάζονται οι του ΟΤΕ για τους παρόχους; Πηγή;
Υπάρχει συμφωνία ΟΤΕ-Παρόχων; Πηγή;




> Να σκάψουν για δικό τους δίκτυο και να μην εξαρτόντε απ΄'ο τον ΟΤΕ! Οτι έγινε με την κινητή τηλεφωνία. ότι γίνετε στην βρετανία με την ΒΤ και την NTL!


λολ... Για πες μας τι γίνεται στην Βρετανία; Σκάβουν και περνάνε χαλκό στο Λονδίνο;
Επίσης η κινητή έγινε με 100% κεφάλαια Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών. Ο χαλκός έγινε με κεφάλαια δικά μου , δικά σου, του μπαμπά σου και του μπαμπά μου. Έχει μια διαφορά!




> Ο ανταγωνισμός με τον ερχομό των γερμανών θα στενάξει!!!


Aber ja!

Και για να μην σχολιάζω μόνο το post συμφορουμίτη:
1. Το ποσοστό που λέγεται ότι θα αγοράσει η DT ανήκει στη MIG. Άρα δεν μας πέφτει λόγος
2. Το ποσό που θα πληρώσει η DT είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τη σημερινή χρηματιστηριακή του αξία. Άρα ο μόνος λόγος που μας πέφτει είναι γιατί είναι αυτή η χρηματιστηριακή αξία αν θεωρείτε ότι είναι χαμηλή. 
3. Η DT είναι εξίσου διάσημη με τον ΟΤΕ για μονοπωλιακές πρακτικές και για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Μπορεί να είμαι ευχαριστημένος που το 20% δεν θα πάει σε κάποιο fund (που θα το παίξει, θα το ξεκοκαλήσει και θα το πετάξει) αλλά σε παραγωγική εταιρεία... όμως... από όλες... στην DT???? Βέβαια στον αντίποδα, εδώ εισάγαμε τη Σούλα να μας βάλει στον σωστό δρόμο της Ιρλανδίας!  :Whistle:

----------


## PopManiac

Πελασγέ,

Δλδ οι Γάλλοι ή οι Αμερικανοί είναι οι 'καλοί' επενδυτές ενώ οι Γερμανοί 'ξανάρχονται';

[action=PopManiac]σκέφτεται μπας και είναι σε κάποια μηχανή του χρόνου παραμονές απόβασης στη Νορμανδία  :Whistle: [/action]

----------


## nkats_99

φίλε μου θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ το έθνος, αν θυμαμε καλά, πριν 2 εβδομάδες!!!




> Ο χαλκός έγινε με κεφάλαια δικά μου , δικά σου, του μπαμπά σου και του μπαμπά μου


Ακριβώς και τον πουλαμε στους γερμανούς τσάμπα!!

----------


## yiapap

> Πελασγέ,
> 
> Δλδ οι Γάλλοι ή οι Αμερικανοί είναι οι 'καλοί' επενδυτές ενώ οι Γερμανοί 'ξανάρχονται';
> 
> [action=PopManiac]σκέφτεται μπας και είναι σε κάποια μηχανή του χρόνου παραμονές απόβασης στη Νορμανδία [/action]


Protection from what? (1:30)

Ze Germans?
 :Innocent: 




> Ακριβώς και τον πουλαμε στους γερμανούς τσάμπα!!


Tσάμπα 50% πάνω από τη χρηματιστηριακή του αξία;

(δε θα μπω στο αν ο χαλκός είναι του ΟΤΕ... γιατί περιμένω κάτι διευκρινήσεις  :Whistle: )

----------


## nkats_99

> Tσάμπα 50% πάνω από τη χρηματιστηριακή του αξία;


αυτό αφορα την MIG όχι το ελληνικό κράτος!

........Auto merged post: nkats_99 added 77 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........

φίλε yiapap ζήτησες πηγές από που βρήκα αυτά που ανέφερα! μιας και ως απιστος θωμας  :Smile:  δεν πιστευες οριστε άρθρο της ελευθεροτυπιας από τις 6/4/08

ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ της Deutsche Telekom δεν έχουν μάθει να μοιράζονται διοικήσεις και μετοχές. Τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνει η εμπειρία που υπάρχει από τις επεκτατικές κινήσεις που έχει κάνει ο γερμανικός κολοσσός την τελευταία δεκαετία στην Ευρώπη.


Σε χώρες που μπήκαν αρχικά ως «συνεταίροι» του Δημοσίου, κατέληξαν να ελέγχουν πλειοψηφικά ποσοστά και -φυσικά- το management και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις.

*Η είσοδος της Deutsche Telekom στο μετοχικό κεφάλαιο του ουγγρικού τηλεπικοινωνιακού οργανισμού ξεκίνησε το 1993. Οι Γερμανοί απέκτησαν αρχικά ποσοστό 30,1%, ενώ το 1995 διεύρυναν το ποσοστό τους στο 67,3%. Η ουγγρική κυβέρνηση επιχείρησε να κρατήσει κάποια δικαιώματα μέσω της «χρυσής μετοχής», ωστόσο, σταδιακά η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική εγκαταλείφθηκε. Σήμερα, η Deutsche Telekom ελέγχει απευθείας το 59,21% της Magyar Telecom ενώ το υπόλοιπο ποσοστό έχει διασπαρεί σε χιλιάδες μετόχους. Η ουγγρική αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών απελευθερώθηκε ουσιαστικά τον Δεκέμβριο του 2001. Στην Ουγγαρία δεν έλειψαν τα παράπονα για καθυστερήσεις στο «άνοιγμα» της αγοράς αλλά και για ανατιμήσεις στα τιμολόγια εις βάρος των καταναλωτών. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ακόμη και σήμερα το μερίδιο αγοράς της Magyar Telecom παραμένει στο εξαιρετικά υψηλό επίπεδο του 87%, σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

*Η επεκτατική πολιτική έφερε τους Γερμανούς και στην Κροατία. Η... απόβαση έγινε σε δόσεις. Αρχικά, το 1999, η DT απέκτησε το 36% της Croatian Telecommmunications, η οποία στη συνέχεια μετονομάστηκε Hrvatski Telekom. Τον Οκτώβριο του 2001, και ενώ είχαν μεσολαβήσει εκλογές, η νέα κυβέρνηση υπό το βάρος των οικονομικών προβλημάτων, αποφάσισε να παραχωρήσει ένα επιπλέον 16%. 

Ηταν μια κίνηση που προκάλεσε μεγάλες αντιδράσεις από την αντιπολίτευση. Μάλιστα, η τελική συμφωνία για την παραχώρηση της πλειοψηφίας των μετοχών στην D.T., συνοδευόταν από όρους οι οποίοι ουδέποτε δόθηκαν στη δημοσιότητα. Η απόκτηση του ελέγχου από τους Γερμανούς έφερε αυξήσεις τιμών, ειδικά στα τέλη διασύνδεσης. Ακόμη και στην αγορά της κινητής τηλεφωνίας, η θυγατρική της Hrvatski Telekom κατηγορήθηκε ανεπίσημα για «εναρμονισμένες πολιτικές τιμών» εις βάρος του ανταγωνισμού αλλά και των καταναλωτών. Προτεραιότητα των Γερμανών και στην Κροατία ήταν να... συμμαζέψουν το κόστος μισθοδοσίας περικόπτοντας προσωπικό. Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι το κατόρθωσαν. Μέσα σε μόλις μία χρονιά (το 2006) τα έξοδα μειώθηκαν 25%. 

*Στα Σκόπια, οι Γερμανοί έχουν επεκταθεί μέσω Ουγγαρίας. Βασικός μέτοχος της Makedonski Telekomunikacii είναι η Magyar Telecom. Με την προσθήκη της θυγατρικής της Cosmote γίνονται σχεδόν... μονοπώλειο.

Όσον αφορά οτι οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ εργάζονται για τους παρόχους είναι πολύ απλό! αν έχεις εναν πάροχο και πάθει βλάβη η γραμμή ποιός την φτιάχνει ο παροχος??? όχι βέβαια συνεργείο του οτε έρχετε γιατί πολύ απλά το δίκτυο ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ!!!

¨οσον αφορα την συμφωνία ΟΤΕ παρόχων θα ψάξω να την βρώ (έγινε νέα στις αρχές του έτους) και θα την επισυνάψω και αυτήν!!

Και παρεπιπτώντων στην βρετανία ΝΑΙ σκάβουν για δικό τους δίκτυο!! Μιας και έζησα 12 χρόνια στη γλασκώβη και γνωρίζω! Ο δε ανταγωνισμός ήταν φοβερός! Σου πρόσφεραν ακόμη και δωρεάν συνδομές σε ψηφιακά κανάλια (sky, mtv κλπ) καθώς και δωρεάν internet! Βέβαια υπάρχουν και οι εταιρείες όπως εδ΄ς οι οποίες δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα να ανταγωνιστουν δυνατά γιατί απλά εξαρτώνταν από τηνΒΤ

----------


## diastasi

> ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ της Deutsche Telekom δεν έχουν μάθει να μοιράζονται διοικήσεις και μετοχές. Τουλάχιστον αυτό δείχνει η εμπειρία που υπάρχει από τις επεκτατικές κινήσεις που έχει κάνει ο γερμανικός κολοσσός την τελευταία δεκαετία στην Ευρώπη.
> 
> 
> Σε χώρες που μπήκαν αρχικά ως «συνεταίροι» του Δημοσίου, κατέληξαν να ελέγχουν πλειοψηφικά ποσοστά και -φυσικά- το management και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις.


Πεστα χρυσοστομε. Εγω σαυτο το φυλο, και οχι μονο, στηριχτηκα κι ανοιξα το θεμα.




> Όσον αφορά οτι οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ εργάζονται για τους παρόχους είναι πολύ απλό! αν έχεις εναν πάροχο και πάθει βλάβη η γραμμή ποιός την φτιάχνει ο παροχος??? όχι βέβαια συνεργείο του οτε έρχετε γιατί πολύ απλά το δίκτυο ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ!!!


Και σαυτο εχει απολυτο δικιο. Ακομη και το πατσαρισμα των DSLAM της 4νετ στην Ξανθη το κανουν ΟΤΕτζηδες. Τεχνικους εχουν 2 !!!! στην Καβαλα και μας ερχονται απο εκει (Για να υποστηριξουν Ξανθη,Καβαλα, Κομοτηνη), ενω οι συνδρομητες ειναι απιστευτα πολλοι. Αρα ποιοι νομιζετε οτι συντηρουν αυτη τη στιγμη την 4νετ? Και καθε 4νετ?

Οπως και να το κανουμε, ειναι σφαλμα η πωληση του ποσοστου σε ξενο κολλοσο. Κι απο την αλλη θα επρεπε να επεμβει η Επιτροπη Ανταγωνισμού (η οποια παρεπιπτωντος εχει σαν εργο να στηριζει μικρες εταιριες και μικρους επιχειρηματιες μεχρι να γινουν μεγαλες).
Και αν αναρωτιεστε γιατι μπλεκω την Επιτρ. Ανταγων., Η πώληση ενος κολλοσου σε εναν μεγαλυτερο δημιουργει ΜΟΝΟΠΩΛΙΟ. Θελετε δεν θελετε να το καταλαβετε

----------


## opener

*ΟΤΕ: Τα τρία θέματα που συζητούν κυβέρνηση-D.T.* 
16/4/2008 


*Spoiler:*




			H «Εβδομάδα των Παθών» έχει ξεκινήσει από την περασμένη Δευτέρα για την υπόθεση του ΟΤΕ, καθώς τρία σημαντικά θέματα αποτελούν τροχοπέδη στην επιδίωξη της κυβέρνησης και της Deutsche Telecom να επιταχύνουν τις διαπραγματεύσεις για την υπογραφή της συμφωνίας μετόχων στη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ. Και ενώ πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι το "deal" μπορεί να κλείσει την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή, καλά ενημερωμένες πηγές παραπέμπουν σε ανύποπτο χρόνο εντός της επόμενης εβδομάδας. 

Τα "επίμαχα" σημεία στις διαπραγματεύσεις είναι τα εξής:

1. Η τιμή με την οποία θα γίνει η μεταβίβαση του 3% των μετοχών του Δημοσίου στην Deutsche Telekom. Η κυβέρνηση για πολιτικούς, κυρίως λόγους επιδιώκει να «πουλήσει» σε υψηλότερη τιμή από τα 26 ευρώ, την τιμή δηλαδή με την οποία η D.T. θα αγοράσει τις μετοχές της MIG.

2. Οι επενδύσεις 1 δισ. ευρώ τις οποίες έχει εξαγγείλει η κυβέρνηση για την ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας από τον ΟΤΕ. 

3. Αν τελικά θα προβλεφθεί στην τελική συμφωνία μετόχων, option μεταβίβασης στην D.Τ. νέου ποσοστού μετοχών (εκτός του 3% που θα λάβει από το Δημόσιο) του ΟΤΕ στο μέλλον, αλλά σε διασφαλισμένη για το Δημόσιο τιμή. Η πρόταση αυτή έγινε στην κυβέρνηση από την Credit Suisse. Έχει ενταχθεί στο πλαίσιο των διαπραγματεύσεων και οι δύο πλευρές αναζητούν κοινά αποδεκτό τρόπο για την άσκηση του δικαιώματος. 

Οι λύσεις στο πρόβλημα

Παράγοντες της αγοράς αναφέρουν ότι αυτό μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με τρεις τρόπους. Ο πρώτος τρόπος αφορά το λεγόμενο «call option», σύμφωνα με το οποίο η γερμανική εταιρεία αποκτά το δικαίωμα να αγοράσει από το Δημόσιο συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό μετοχών σε καθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Ο δεύτερος τρόπος είναι το λεγόμενο «put option», με βάση το οποίο το Δημόσιο αποκτά το δικαίωμα να διαθέσει στη D.Τ. συγκεκριμένο πακέτο μετοχών σε διασφαλισμένη τιμή, για να αποφευχθεί μελλοντική πώληση σε πιθανώς χαμηλότερη τρέχουσα τιμή. Τέλος, είναι το «δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης», σύμφωνα με το οποίο σε περίπτωση που το Δημόσιο θελήσει να πωλήσει νέο μέρος του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου του Οργανισμού θα πρέπει να απευθυνθεί πρώτα στους Γερμανούς. Γνώστες της κατάστασης επισημαίνουν ότι πιθανότερη όλων θεωρείται η τρίτη περίπτωση, καθώς οι δύο πρώτες δεσμεύουν εκ των πραγμάτων και τις μελλοντικές κυβερνήσεις -και με δεδομένο ότι ο γερμανικός όμιλος φέρεται να επιθυμεί να αυξήσει σταδιακά το ποσοστό του.  

Σύμφωνα με τις ίδιες πληροφορίες στις εκκρεμότητες της συμφωνίας συγκαταλέγονται τα δικαιώματα βέτο και η ρυθμιστική εξασφάλιση του ΟΤΕ μετά τη συναλλαγή. Πέραν αυτών, το ελληνικό δημόσιο συμπεριλαμβάνει στη συμφωνία για τη στρατηγική συμμαχία συγκεκριμένους όρους για τη διασφάλιση των υφιστάμενων εργασιακών σχέσεων, προκειμένου να αποφευχθούν κινητοποιήσεις των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ μετά την υπογραφή της συμφωνίας. 

To κείμενο της συμφωνίας

Κυβερνητικά στελέχη τονίζουν πάντως ότι για να επικυρωθεί η συμφωνία θα πρέπει να έχει την έγκριση της Διυπουργικής Επιτροπής αλλά και της γενικής συνέλευση των μετόχων της D.Τ. Η ετήσια τακτική γενική συνέλευση των μετόχων της D.T. που έχει συγκληθεί για τις 15 Μαΐου 2008, δεν περιλαμβάνει στην ημερήσια διάταξη θέμα έγκρισης εξαγοράς του ΟΤΕ, καθώς η συμφωνία δεν είχε οριστικοποιηθεί μέχρι την έκδοση της ατζέντας της γενικής συνέλευσης.

Προς το παρόν η συμφωνία μεταξύ των δύο πλευρών προβλέπει ότι οι δύο πλευρές θα κατέχουν 25% του ΟΤΕ συν μία μετοχή η κάθε μία ώστε να επιτευχθεί ισορροπημένο μάνατζμεντ στη διοίκηση του Οργανισμού. 

Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες, τα δύο πακέτα μετοχών του ΟΤΕ (το 19,9992% του ΟΤΕ από την MIG αντί 2,5 δισ. ευρώ, ως και 3% του ΟΤΕ από το Δημόσιο αντί 380 εκατ. ευρώ περίπου) θα περάσουν στην D.T. πριν από το Πάσχα. Η γερμανική εταιρεία θα αγοράσει μέσω Χρηματιστηρίου άλλο ένα ποσοστό 2%. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό η γερμανική εταιρεία ξεκίνησε τη διαδικασία για τη σύναψη ομολογιακού δανείου 1,5 δισ. ευρώ.

Η συμφωνία θα προβλέπει συνδιοίκηση του ΟΤΕ με δικαίωμα βέτο και από τις δύο πλευρές στη διαμόρφωση του μάνατζμεντ. Η γερμανική πλευρά θα διορίζει τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο και το ελληνικό δημόσιο τον πρόεδρο της εταιρείας. Κάθε πλευρά αναμένεται να διορίζει πέντε μέλη στο διοικητικό συμβούλιο ενώ ένα θα είναι ανεξάρτητο.

Όλα τα παραπάνω θα περιγράφονται αναλυτικώς και στο κείμενο συμφωνίας μετόχων, το οποίο συντάσσεται αυτές τις ημέρες.

http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=486485

----------


## lewton

> Ας δούμε λίγό τι έκαναν οι γερμανοι σε ορισμένες χώρες που επένδυσαν όπως η ουγγαρία καιη κροατία: Το βασικότερο που έκαναν ήταν η αυξήσεις των τιμολογίων για να καλύψουν τα ελλείματα και φυσικά να έχουν κέρδη!


Σε αυτήν την πρακτική τα σκύπτρα κρατάει ο ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος απέλυσε πρώτα το μισό προσωπικό της Rom Telecom, και στη συνέχεια τριπλασίασε το μηνιαίο πάγιο, με αποτέλεσμα να τρέχει και να μη φτάνει μετά.
Βλ. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103990.





> Το δεύτερο και σημαντικότερο πάγωσαν την ανάπτυξη των οργανισμών όσων αφορά νέες τεχνολογίες για εξοικονόμηση κόστους με αποτέλεσμα την μη γρήγορη ανάπτυξη πχ ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων!


Ναι, για αυτό άλλωστε η Ουγγαρία μας περνάει σε ευρυζωνικότητα. Επειδή η κακή Deutsche Telekom την καθυστέρησε, ενώ εμάς ο καλός μας ο ΟΤΕ μας αναπτύσσει με το ζόρι.





> Τρίτον απορόφησαν αρκετους παρόχους με αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας!


Το ίδιο γίνεται παντού όταν ωριμάσει η αγορά. Όποιος δεν καταφέρει να γίνει κερδοφόρος, απορροφάται από κάποιον άλλο. Και συχνά απορροφάται από το πρώην κρατικό μονοπώλιο. Τα παραδείγματα είναι πολλά, και όχι μόνο από θυγατρικές της DT.





> Νομίζετε οτι οι γερμανοί θα ανεχθούν οι εργαζόμενοί της να εργάζονται για τους παρόχους;;; όπως γίνετε τώρα;;  Μόλις τελειώσει η συμφωνία οτε παρόχων τότε οι πάροχοι την έκαναν από κουπες!!


Δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία ΟΤΕ παρόχων. Κάτι τέτοια διαβάζω και αναρωτιέμαι μερικές φορές πόση αφέλεια υπάρχει στον κόσμο. Τι πίστευες, ότι ο καλός ελληνικός ΟΤΕ συμφώνησε με τους παρόχους, ενώ τώρα με τους κακούς Γερμανούς θα μας κοπούν τα LLU;
Οι υποχρεώσεις του ΟΤΕ ορίζονται από την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία. Σε όποιον και αν ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ, οι υποχρεώσεις παραμένουν σε ισχύ. Δες τι τραβάει στην πατρίδα της η Deutsche Telekom που τρέχει από δικαστήριο σε δικαστήριο.  :Wink:

----------


## kanenas3

Μ' αρέσει που σε κάποιους φαίνεται περίεργο το μια εταιρία κερδίζει από την πώληση μετοχών σε μια άλλη ιδιωτική εταιρία. Λες και δεν ήταν ποτέ το εθνικό μας χόμπι το χρηματιστήριο...

Μ' αρέσει που σε κάποιους φαίνεται περίεργο που μια εταιρία εξαγοράζει μια άλλη και θέλει να τη διοικήσει όπως αυτή πιστεύει ότι είναι σωστό. Λες και αν αγοράσουν αυτοί μια επιχείρηση θα αφήσουν το παλιό ιδιοκτήτη να κάνει κουμάντο...

Μ' αρέσει που σε κάποιους ο ΟΤΕ φαίνεται ως πρότυπο οργάνωσης και συμπεριφοράς γενικότερα, σε τέτοιο βαθμό που δε μπορούνε να δεχτούνε ότι το "όνειρο" αυτό θα τελειώσει.

Μ' αρέσει που κάποιοι δε γνωρίζουν ούτε καν την έννοια της απόσβεσης αλλά παρόλα αυτά έχουν την άποψη ότι ξεπουλάμε το δίκτυο χαλκού που εντός πόλεων μπορεί να φτάνει και τα 50 χρόνια. Πόσο δηλαδή το κοστολογείται; Έχετε κάποια πηγή ότι το δίνουμε τζάμπα ή είναι η κλασσική άρνηση του Έλληνα σε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή;

Απορώ ώρες ώρες σε ποια εποχή ζούνε μερικοί άνθρωποι γύρω μας. Αυτά που φαίνονται ουαουα στην Ελλάδα έξω γίνονται εδώ και δεκαετίες και αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν το γεγονός ότι θεωρούμε τους άλλους καλύτερους (τουλάχιστον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες) εεε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τους αφήσουμε να μας "κλέψουν" λίγο μπας και στρώσει η αγορά.

Στην τελική τα παράπονα σας στην "σοσιαλιστική" κυβέρνηση που αποφάσισε να ιδιωτικοποιήσει τον ΟΤΕ πριν από 12 χρόνια, αργά ξυπνήσατε και δεν πείθεται κανέναν πλέον.

----------


## yiapap

@nktas_99
Μην πιστεύεις ότι διαβάζεις!
Δες τα ποσοστά διείσδυσης της ευρυζωνικότητας για την Κροατία και την Ουγγαρία και δες επίσης (για τα έτη που αναφέρεσαι) τις τιμές π.χ. των πακέτων ADSL. Θυμίζω ότι όχι το 2001 αλλά το 2003 στην Ελλάδα η 384 κόστιζε 120€ / μήνα!
Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταδικαστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ ουκ ολίγες φορές σε μεγάλα πρόστιμα για μονωπωλιακές τακτικές όπως και για τακτικές συμπίεσης κέρδους- σιγά να μην χρειάζεται τους Γερμανούς γι αυτό!

Όσο για τη γραμμή, τα έχουμε πει πολλές φορές. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο αποκλειστικός διαχειριστής του δημόσιου δίκτυου χαλκού. Για κάθε σύνδεση χρεώνει τους παρόχους 7€/μήνα (αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου). Επομένως οι Πάροχοι ΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ τον ΟΤΕ και τους τεχνικούς του για να κάνουν τη συντήρηση που αναφέρεις.

Και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ "συμφωνία" ΟΤΕ-Παρόχων.

@diastasi
Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να πατσάρουν σε DSLAM της Forthnet. Αν το κάνουν τότε μάλλον κάτι παίζει "κάτω από το τραπέζι"  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> @diastasi
> Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να πατσάρουν σε DSLAM της Forthnet. Αν το κάνουν τότε μάλλον κάτι παίζει "κάτω από το τραπέζι"


κατω πανω απο το τραπεζι, η δουλεια γινεται απο αυτους τουλαχιστον στην ευρυτερη περιοχη μας

Και κατι τελευταιο. Ενταξει ο ιδιωτης να πουλησει οτι θελει σε οποιον θελει. π.χ. το 19,999%.
Το 3% γιατι να το παραχωρησει το δημοσιο? Με συγχωρειτε αλλα οπως και για τους υπερμαχους της πωλησης, αντιστοιχα υπαρχουν και οι πολεμιοι. Ενας απο αυτους ειμαι κι εγω.
Εαν ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο δεν θελει την πωληση, πωληση δεν πρεπει να γινει.
Τωρα.. το οτι θα "συγκυβερνουνε" τον ΟΤΕ με μισους-μισους και εναν ανεξαρτητο το ακουω βερεσε. Οτι γουσταρει θα κανει η DT, καποιοι θα τα αρπαξουν (δες Miesens), κλπ κλπ.
Εδω ειναι η αγορα των μονοπωλιων, και το κακο ειναι οτι ο Ελλην καταναλωτης το εχει αποδεχτει και πληρωνει αστρονομικα ποσα. Και μη μου πειτε "καιρος να αλλαξουν" ή "νεα σκεπτομενη γενια" κλπ κλπ. Αν δεν ξηλωθουν "παραδοσιακα πολιτικες οικογενειες" και "εργατοπατερες" και "μονιμοτητα", αυτη η χωρα θα παραμεινει Μπανανια για 1000 χρονια. Ολα τα αλλα Βερεσε!!

----------


## A_gamer

> Και φυσικά δεν υπάρχει ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ "συμφωνία" ΟΤΕ-Παρόχων.


Τυπικά, yiapap, το RU*O* είναι προσφορά (Offer) του ΟΤΕ την οποία αποδέχτηκαν οι πάροχοι, άλλο αν εξαναγκάστηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ.




> Νομίζετε οτι οι γερμανοί θα ανεχθούν οι εργαζόμενοί της να εργάζονται για τους παρόχους;;; όπως γίνετε τώρα;; Μόλις τελειώσει η συμφωνία οτε παρόχων τότε οι πάροχοι την έκαναν από κουπες!!


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον lewton με τα περί αφέλειας: αν ήταν στο χέρι του ΟΤΕ (ο οποίος είναι ίδιος και χειρότερος από την DT), νομίζεις ότι θα άφηνε τους παρόχους να έχουν πρόσβαση;

----------


## yiapap

> κατω πανω απο το τραπεζι, η δουλεια γινεται απο αυτους τουλαχιστον στην ευρυτερη περιοχη μας


Ωραία!
Δηλαδή ο υπάλληλος του ΟΤΕ που τόσα χρόνια τον πληρώναμε από την εφορία μας και τώρα τον πληρώνουμε από τα τιμολόγιά του, δουλεύει (μαύρα φυσικά) στους ανταγωνιστές της εταιρείας του!
Και με το παραπάνω εσύ λες "να όλα η ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. τα κάνει και αλίμονο αν έρθουν οι Γερμανοί";;; Πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ;




> Και κατι τελευταιο. Ενταξει ο ιδιωτης να πουλησει οτι θελει σε οποιον θελει. π.χ. το 19,999%.
> Το 3% γιατι να το παραχωρησει το δημοσιο?


Α... Άλλο ένα ΦΟΒΕΡΟ πρόβλημα! Αν η DT θα έχει το 20% ή το 23%. Λες και πιστεύει κάποιος ότι αύριο η (όποια) κυβέρνηση δεν θα πουλήσει κι άλλο ποσοστό!




> Με συγχωρειτε αλλα οπως και για τους υπερμαχους της πωλησης, αντιστοιχα υπαρχουν και οι πολεμιοι. Ενας απο αυτους ειμαι κι εγω.
> Εαν ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο δεν θελει την πωληση, πωληση δεν πρεπει να γινει.


Βεβαίως και είναι δικαίωμά σου. Το δικαίωμά σου να καθορίζεις την πολιτική της κυβέρνησης το ασκείς κάθε 4 χρόνια όταν ψηφίζεις. Αν το 51% δεν θέλουν την πώληση μπορούν στις επόμενες εκλογές να ψηφίσουν κάτι εκτός ΠΑΣΟΚ/ΝΔ και έτσι να αποτρέψουν τις επόμενες πωλήσεις.




> Τωρα.. το οτι θα "συγκυβερνουνε" τον ΟΤΕ με μισους-μισους και εναν ανεξαρτητο το ακουω βερεσε. Οτι γουσταρει θα κανει η DT, καποιοι θα τα αρπαξουν (δες Miesens), κλπ κλπ.


Ενώ τόσα χρόνια δεν κάνει ότι θέλει ο εκάστοτε Πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ ή ο εκάστοτε υπουργός Μεταφορών ούτε είχαμε Κοκκαλοσκάνδαλα ολκής! 




> Εδω ειναι η αγορα των μονοπωλιων, και το κακο ειναι οτι ο Ελλην καταναλωτης το εχει αποδεχτει και πληρωνει αστρονομικα ποσα. Και μη μου πειτε "καιρος να αλλαξουν" ή "νεα σκεπτομενη γενια" κλπ κλπ. Αν δεν ξηλωθουν "παραδοσιακα πολιτικες οικογενειες" και "εργατοπατερες" και "μονιμοτητα", αυτη η χωρα θα παραμεινει Μπανανια για 1000 χρονια. Ολα τα αλλα Βερεσε!!


Εδώ συμφωνούμε 101% (επιτέλους)  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Και κατι τελευταιο. Ενταξει ο ιδιωτης να πουλησει οτι θελει σε οποιον θελει. π.χ. το 19,999%. Το 3% γιατι να το παραχωρησει το δημοσιο?


Από τη στιγμή που η DT πληρεί τις προϋποθέσεις της κυβέρνησης παύουν να ισχύουν και οι περιορισμοί ως προς το ποσοστό που μπορεί να κατέχει. Κοινώς αν αποφασίσουν να πάρουν το 51% από άλλους ιδιώτες και να κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν χωρίς καμία υποχρέωση να δίνουν λόγο ούτε στην κυβέρνηση ούτε σε εμάς. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις τα πράγματα θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ πιο απλά αλλά η κυβέρνηση προσπαθεί να πουλήσει ακριβά (συζητάνε για 26+ για λόγους τιμής πλέον) ώστε να βρει χρήματα για να καλύψει άλλες ανάγκες. Με αυτό μπορεί να διαφωνούμε αλλά είναι μια αλήθεια ότι ελλείμματα υπάρχουν και είναι μεγάλη ευκαιρία για να πάρει η κυβέρνηση ένα premium κατά 20-30% αυξημένο σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα τιμή. Αν σου ακούγεται ως κακό αυτό...ψάξε να βρεις την τιμή εισαγωγής του ΟΤΕ στο Χ.Α.





> Με συγχωρειτε αλλα οπως και για τους υπερμαχους της πωλησης, αντιστοιχα υπαρχουν και οι πολεμιοι. Ενας απο αυτους ειμαι κι εγω.
> Εαν ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο δεν θελει την πωληση, πωληση δεν πρεπει να γινει.


Φυσικά και έχει ο καθένας δικαίωμα να έχει γνώμη αλλά στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις λόγω στις αποφάσεις έχουν μόνο οι μέτοχοι και κανένας άλλος. Όπως είπα και παραπάνω αν η Γερμανοί θέλανε θα μπορούσανε να πάνε από την πίσω πόρτα και να τελειώνει το θέμα.





> Τωρα.. το οτι θα "συγκυβερνουνε" τον ΟΤΕ με μισους-μισους και εναν ανεξαρτητο το ακουω βερεσε. Οτι γουσταρει θα κανει η DT, καποιοι θα τα αρπαξουν (δες Miesens), κλπ κλπ. Εδω ειναι η αγορα των μονοπωλιων, και το κακο ειναι οτι ο Ελλην καταναλωτης το εχει αποδεχτει και πληρωνει αστρονομικα ποσα. Και μη μου πειτε "καιρος να αλλαξουν" ή "νεα σκεπτομενη γενια" κλπ κλπ. Αν δεν ξηλωθουν "παραδοσιακα πολιτικες οικογενειες" και "εργατοπατερες" και "μονιμοτητα", αυτη η χωρα θα παραμεινει Μπανανια για 1000 χρονια. Ολα τα αλλα Βερεσε!!


Όπως πολύ ωραία το περιγράφεις, το πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας είμαστε εμείς. Εμείς τους ψηφίζουμε αλλά κάνουμε ότι δε τους θέλουμε. Ώρες ώρες είμαι περίεργος ποιος του ψηφίζει και ξαναβγαίνουν... :Whistle: 

Ας δούμε πρώτα πόσο μ@κ@κες είμαστε και μετά θα δεις πως θα πάρουν πόδι όλα τα λαμόγια.

Στα υπόλοιπα με κάλυψε απόλυτα ο yiapap!  :One thumb up:

----------


## diastasi

> Ώρες ώρες είμαι περίεργος ποιος του ψηφίζει και ξαναβγαίνουν...:


Εσυ, Εγω, οι φιλοι και γνωστοι μας αλλα δυστυχως εμεις δε βγαζουμε κυβερνησεις.
Αυτοι που βγαζουνε ειναι οι γλειωδεις "Νομαρχιακες", οι μεσο-υπερηλικες που εχουν μεινει ακομη στους Βενιζελο-Βασιλικο-Καραμανλο-Παπανδρεο-Χουντικο-Κομμουνιστες (κοινως η προ-ιστορια της Ελλαδος), Τα συνδικατα (εργατοπατερες που γλυφουν ωστε να χωθουν διπλα σε κυβερνητικους και να αρπαξουν τα αναρπαχτα αλλα να μην φαινονται ποτε!), Δημοσιοι (και δεν εννοω τον οδοκαθαριστη αλλα προϊσταμενους υπηρεσιων και πανω) και η προεδρια ΓΣΕΕ (που μονιμα ειναι μονοπατι για υπουργοποιηση). Αει στον αγυριστο επιτελους, κοπροσκυλα, βδελες  :Evil:

----------


## foyltaka

> Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια πιθανότητα στο εκατομμύριο τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ να πατσάρουν σε DSLAM της Forthnet. Αν το κάνουν τότε μάλλον κάτι παίζει "κάτω από το τραπέζι"





> κατω πανω απο το τραπεζι, η δουλεια γινεται απο αυτους τουλαχιστον στην ευρυτερη περιοχη μας


Αν δεν γίνεις συγκεκριμένος ,καταγγέλοντας ονόματα και τεχνικά τμήματα που γίνεται αυτό,δεν γίνεσαι πιστευτός και κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς συκοφάντης και προβοκάτορας.

Επειδή μπορώ να κρυφτώ πίσω απο την όποια ανωνυμία θα μπορούσα και εγώ να πώ ,ότι απο τα ανωτέρω διαφαίνεται η επικείμενη εξαγορά της Forthnet απο τον ΟΤΕ .
Αφού θα την αγοράσουμε γιατί να μη την βοηθήσουμε απο τώρα.
Εξάλλου εδώ και καιρό εκδίδει δελτία τύπου,για προγραμματισμένες εργασίες του ΟΤΕ ,λειτουργώντας ως άλλο γραφείο τύπου του Οργανισμού. :Whistle:

----------


## diastasi

> Αν δεν γίνεις συγκεκριμένος ,καταγγέλοντας ονόματα και τεχνικά τμήματα που γίνεται αυτό,δεν γίνεσαι πιστευτός και κινδυνεύεις να χαρακτηριστείς συκοφάντης και προβοκάτορας.


Ουτε ονοματα γνωριζω ουτε τεχνικα τμηματα. Αυτα ειναι απλα προσωπικες εμπειριες απο ενεργοποιησεις που εγιναν στην Ξανθη για την 4νετ, χωρις την 4νετ.
Τοτε ισως τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιουνται στον ελευθερο τους χρονο απο αλλο παροχο. Τι να πω. Δεν κοβω και το χερι μου. Λεω τι βλεπω.

Και τι ζορι τραβω για να συκοφαντησω ή να προβοκαρω στο τελος τελος? μηπως και νομιζετε οτι ειμαι υπαλληλος του ΟΤΕ?  :ROFL: 

Αντε καλο σας βραδυ  :Smile:

----------


## dimstog

> κατω πανω απο το τραπεζι, η δουλεια γινεται απο αυτους τουλαχιστον στην ευρυτερη περιοχη μας


Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να έρθει η DT και να κόψει αυτά τα χαζά πάρε-δώσε των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ με τους εναλλακτικούς (παρόμοια έχω ακούσει και εγώ από τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ). Ίσως έτσι αναγκαστούν οι εναλλακτικοί να προσλάβουν και ένα - δυο παραπάνω τοπικούς τεχνικούς και να ανοίξουν και μια θέση εργασίας, έτσι δεν είναι; Μάλλον καλό θα είναι αυτό. Δεν νομίζω η Forthnet ή οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να πέσει έξω άμα προσλάβει άλλα 20 άτομα. Όσο βολεύονται με τους "μαύρους" του ΟΤΕ, δουλειά δεν θα γίνει.

Βέβαια, κάποιοι θα χάσουν την κουτάλα τους έτσι, μήπως είναι αυτοί που κάναν τις καταλήψεις και τις απεργείες;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ουτε ονοματα γνωριζω ουτε τεχνικα τμηματα. Αυτα ειναι απλα προσωπικες εμπειριες απο ενεργοποιησεις που εγιναν στην Ξανθη για την 4νετ, χωρις την 4νετ.
> Τοτε ισως τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιουνται στον ελευθερο τους χρονο απο αλλο παροχο. Τι να πω. Δεν κοβω και το χερι μου. Λεω τι βλεπω.


Ίσως υπάρχει πιο απλή εξήγηση, όπως ενεργοποιήσεις ΑΡΥΣ που όντως γίνονται από οτετζήδες...

----------


## emeliss

Έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο (ίσως πολύ). Τα πράγματα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολύ απλά.

Υπάρχει ένας ενδιάμεσος κατανεμητής που πάει στην αίθουσα των παρόχων. Μεικτονομείς όλα τα ζευκτικά καλώδια με τις πόρτες του dslam από την εγκατάσταση. Όταν κάποιος ζητήσει εναλλακτικό τότε ο οτετζής μεικτονομεί τον βρόχο του με τον καθρέφτη του ζευκτικού κατανεμητή. Αυτό ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει.

Τουλάχιστον αν είχα εγώ μια εταιρεία εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας αυτό θα έκανα.

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κάτω από το τραπέζι. Που είναι τα φαντάσματα οέο;
Τώρα στην βλάβη, που δεν θα έχω (και ούτε πρόκειται να έχω) τεχνικό να ελέγξει την πόρτα, σπρώχνω την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και αφήνω τον πελάτη μου ακάλυπτο.

Πόσο μακρυά από την πραγματικότητα να είναι αυτό άραγε;;;;;

Όσο για τα υπονοούμενα για τις απεργίες, πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι για το επίπεδο μας σαν λαός....

----------


## diastasi

> Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να έρθει η DT και να κόψει αυτά τα χαζά πάρε-δώσε των τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ με τους εναλλακτικούς (παρόμοια έχω ακούσει και εγώ από τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ). Ίσως έτσι αναγκαστούν οι εναλλακτικοί να προσλάβουν και ένα - δυο παραπάνω τοπικούς τεχνικούς και να ανοίξουν και μια θέση εργασίας, έτσι δεν είναι; Μάλλον καλό θα είναι αυτό. Δεν νομίζω η Forthnet ή οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος να πέσει έξω άμα προσλάβει άλλα 20 άτομα. Όσο βολεύονται με τους "μαύρους" του ΟΤΕ, δουλειά δεν θα γίνει.
> 
> Βέβαια, κάποιοι θα χάσουν την κουτάλα τους έτσι, μήπως είναι αυτοί που κάναν τις καταλήψεις και τις απεργείες;


Σαυτο συμφωνω 100%. Δεν ειναι δυνατον π.χ. στην Ξανθη να μην υπαρχουν τεχνικοι και να περιμενουμε 2 ατομα απο Καβαλα, οποτε μπορεσουν.
Ο κουνιαδος μου για παραδειγμα περιμενει τεχνικους, γιατι δεν εχει ουτε τηλεφωνο απο την Δευτερα το πρωι. Μαλιστα φαινεται να καλει και κανεις να μην απαντα. Και το σοβαροτερο ειναι οτι ειναι ιατρειο και εδωσαν και προτεραιοτητα. Φανταστειτε ζημια που γινεται τωρα, κι αυτο γιατι δεν προνοησαν να προσλαβουν ατομα. Σοβαροτης? καμια!

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 0 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........




> Έχουμε ξεφύγει λίγο (ίσως πολύ). Τα πράγματα φαντάζομαι ότι είναι πολύ απλά.
> 
> Υπάρχει ένας ενδιάμεσος κατανεμητής που πάει στην αίθουσα των παρόχων. Μεικτονομείς όλα τα ζευκτικά καλώδια με τις πόρτες του dslam από την εγκατάσταση. Όταν κάποιος ζητήσει εναλλακτικό τότε ο οτετζής μεικτονομεί τον βρόχο του με τον καθρέφτη του ζευκτικού κατανεμητή. Αυτό ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να το κάνει.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον αν είχα εγώ μια εταιρεία εναλλακτικής τηλεφωνίας αυτό θα έκανα.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κάτω από το τραπέζι. Που είναι τα φαντάσματα οέο;
> Τώρα στην βλάβη, που δεν θα έχω (και ούτε πρόκειται να έχω) τεχνικό να ελέγξει την πόρτα, σπρώχνω την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και αφήνω τον πελάτη μου ακάλυπτο.
> 
> ...


Παντως εισαι πολυ ενημερωμενος. Μπραβο.  :Smile:

----------


## nkats_99

Ας δούμε τι ισχύει στην κροατία που αγόρασε τηνΤ-com η DT και την εξυγχρόνισε( ας γελάσω) καιγια καλό των κροατών τους έδωσε απλώχερα το ιντερνετ. Εν έτη 2007 (αύγουστος) ίσχυαν οι παρακάτω τιμές:
1mb μόνο 11euro.............αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3mb μόνο 28euro .............. αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί είναι όλο και χειρότερα!!!!!!!!!
Τώρα αν συγκρίνουμε σε αναλογία και τους μισθούς που οι κροάτες πέρνουν τα μισά περίπου από εμάς τότε άστα να πάνε!!!
Α και να μην ξεχνίόμαστε! Διείσδυση μόλις 7% με 300.000 συνδέσεις!!!! Φοβεροί οι γερμανοί στην κροατία! Θα μου πείς υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Δεν έχουν πάει ακόμη στην ουγκάντα!!

ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΩΣΟΥΝ!! ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!
ΤΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Ας δούμε τι ισχύει στην κροατία που αγόρασε τηνΤ-com η DT και την εξυγχρόνισε( ας γελάσω) καιγια καλό των κροατών τους έδωσε απλώχερα το ιντερνετ. Εν έτη 2007 (αύγουστος) ίσχυαν οι παρακάτω τιμές:
> 1mb μόνο 11euro.............αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3mb μόνο 28euro .............. αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί είναι όλο και χειρότερα!!!!!!!!!
> Τώρα αν συγκρίνουμε σε αναλογία και τους μισθούς που οι κροάτες πέρνουν τα μισά περίπου από εμάς τότε άστα να πάνε!!!
> 
> ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΩΣΟΥΝ!! ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!
> ΤΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Γιατί δε βλέπεις τι κάνει στη Γερμανία όμως;;; Μάλλον γιατί δε βολεύει αυτό που θέλεις να πεις... :Whistle: 

Εννοείται ότι κάθε χώρα είναι διαφορετική και ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες και τον ανταγωνισμό η DT και η κάθε DT λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Αν έχει εταιρίες να την ανταγωνίζονται να δεις τι καλά θα ρίξει τις τιμές και θα ανεβάσει τις ταχύτητες. 

Δες τι γινόταν από το 2003 μέχρι πέρυσι. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε ουσιαστική πίεση από κανέναν και είχαμε μέγιστη ταχύτητα τα 2Mbps. Όταν άρχισαν να κάνουν όλοι ιδιόκτητα δώσανε 24Mbps. 

Μην τα παρουσιάζουμε λοιπόν όπως να 'ναι επειδή βολεύει σε αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Καμία επιχείρηση δε πρόκειται να νοιαστεί πρώτα για τον καταναλωτή και μετά για τα κέρδη της. Αν αυτά συμβαδίζουν ο καταναλωτής θα βγει κερδισμένος αλλιώς....

----------


## adolf

> Σαυτο συμφωνω 100%. Δεν ειναι δυνατον π.χ. στην Ξανθη να μην υπαρχουν τεχνικοι και να περιμενουμε 2 ατομα απο Καβαλα, οποτε μπορεσουν.
> Ο κουνιαδος μου για παραδειγμα περιμενει τεχνικους, γιατι δεν εχει ουτε τηλεφωνο απο την Δευτερα το πρωι. Μαλιστα φαινεται να καλει και κανεις να μην απαντα. Και το σοβαροτερο ειναι οτι ειναι ιατρειο και εδωσαν και προτεραιοτητα. Φανταστειτε ζημια που γινεται τωρα, κι αυτο γιατι δεν προνοησαν να προσλαβουν ατομα. Σοβαροτης? καμια!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: diastasi added 0 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Παντως εισαι πολυ ενημερωμενος. Μπραβο.


Μιά χαρά τα λές φίλε μου ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ :One thumb up:

----------


## nkats_99

[/QUOTE]Μην τα παρουσιάζουμε λοιπόν όπως να 'ναι επειδή βολεύει σε αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Καμία επιχείρηση δε πρόκειται να νοιαστεί πρώτα για τον καταναλωτή και μετά για τα κέρδη της. Αν αυτά συμβαδίζουν ο καταναλωτής θα βγει κερδισμένος αλλιώς....[QUOTE] 
φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!

Και επανέρχομαι και λέω οτι αφού ο ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει και αυξήθηκαν οι ταχύτητες (και θα αυξηθουν και άλλο αν συνεχίσει έτσι) γιατί πρέπει να πουλήσουμε στους γερμανούς;; μήπως γιατί και οι τωρινοί αλλά και οι προηγούμενοι κυβερνουντες (οι οποίοι είχαν και αυτοί συνομιλίες με την DT) θέλουν το χρήμα για να βουλώσουν μαύρες τρύπες από τα κλεψιμέϊκα;;;;

Ναι στον ανταγωνισμό όχι στο ξεπούλημα!!
Δώστε κύριοι κυβερνούντες, που σκίζεστε για το καλο των πολιτων να έχουν καλές τηλ/νιες, ευκαιρίες για ανταγωνισμό και τότε δεν χρειαζόμαστε γερμανούς!!

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μια κερδοφόρα ελληνική επιχείρηση πωλέιται!!
Εγώ ως ιδιώτης επειδή το μαγαζί μου πηγαίνει καλά δεν το πουλάω! θα το πούλαγα μόνο αν έμπαινα μέσα!
Τι λογική είναι αυτή δεν την καταλαβαίνω!!!

Αλλά θα μου πείς θέλουν να πουλήσουν την ΟΑ και λένε οτι υπάρχουν 5.000 περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι και βγαζουν προκύρηξη για 750νέες θεσεις στην ΟΑ :Thinking: 
Αλλά αφου τους ψηφίζουμε καλά μας κάνουν!! 
ΚΥΡΙΟΙ της ΝΔ και του ΠΑΣΟΚ πουλήστε τα όλα στους Βγενόπουλους τους βαρδινιγιαννιδες τους άραβες και αλλού της ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕΤΕ
ΚΥΡΙΟΙ της ελάσσονας αντιπολιτευσης κάνετε τον ψόφιο κοριο!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> [Και επανέρχομαι και λέω οτι αφού ο ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει και αυξήθηκαν οι ταχύτητες (και θα αυξηθουν και άλλο αν συνεχίσει έτσι) γιατί πρέπει να πουλήσουμε στους γερμανούς;; μήπως γιατί και οι τωρινοί αλλά και οι προηγούμενοι κυβερνουντες (οι οποίοι είχαν και αυτοί συνομιλίες με την DT) θέλουν το χρήμα για να βουλώσουν μαύρες τρύπες από τα κλεψιμέϊκα;;;;


Βρε καταλάβετε ότι δεν πουλάει το δημόσιο στους Γερμανούς ή άντε να πουλήσει ένα 3%. Η ΜΙG πουλάει αλλά μου φαίνεται δε θέλετε να δεχτείτε... :RTFM: 




> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μια κερδοφόρα ελληνική επιχείρηση πωλέιται!!
> Εγώ ως ιδιώτης επειδή το μαγαζί μου πηγαίνει καλά δεν το πουλάω! θα το πούλαγα μόνο αν έμπαινα μέσα!
> Τι λογική είναι αυτή δεν την καταλαβαίνω!!!


Χαχα...αν το μαγαζί σου είχε ζημιές πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει λογικός άνθρωπος να σου δώσει χρήματα για να αναλάβει τα χρέη σου;;; Η Ολυμπιακή θα ήταν περιζήτητη τότε και ο ΟΤΕ θα παρακαλούσε να αγοράσουν καμιά MIG και καμιά DT μερικές μετοχές του...Ξαναπροσπάθησε... :Respekt: 




> Αλλά θα μου πείς θέλουν να πουλήσουν την ΟΑ και λένε οτι υπάρχουν 5.000 περισσότεροι υπάλληλοι και βγαζουν προκύρηξη για 750νέες θεσεις στην ΟΑ
> Αλλά αφου τους ψηφίζουμε καλά μας κάνουν!! 
> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ της ΝΔ και του ΠΑΣΟΚ πουλήστε τα όλα στους Βγενόπουλους τους βαρδινιγιαννιδες τους άραβες και αλλού της ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ ΨΥΧΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΗΣΕΤΕ
> ΚΥΡΙΟΙ της ελάσσονας αντιπολιτευσης κάνετε τον ψόφιο κοριο!!!


Και το απαραίτητο ενθνικιστικό ξέσπασμα για κερασάκι! Κοίτα λίγο γύρω σου και δες όλους τους ελληνάρες που έχουν καταχρεωθεί από τη μανία τους να κάνουν μεγάλη ζωή σε όλες τις (ελληνικές :Wink:  τράπεζες και μετά αν θέλεις συνέχισε να ανησυχείς για τους ξένους...

----------


## sdikr

..


> Μην τα παρουσιάζουμε λοιπόν όπως να 'ναι επειδή βολεύει σε αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Καμία επιχείρηση δε πρόκειται να νοιαστεί πρώτα για τον καταναλωτή και μετά για τα κέρδη της. Αν αυτά συμβαδίζουν ο καταναλωτής θα βγει κερδισμένος αλλιώς..
> φίλε μου συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!
> 
> Και επανέρχομαι και λέω οτι αφού ο ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει και αυξήθηκαν οι ταχύτητες (και θα αυξηθουν και άλλο αν συνεχίσει έτσι) γιατί πρέπει να πουλήσουμε στους γερμανούς;; μήπως γιατί και οι τωρινοί αλλά και οι προηγούμενοι κυβερνουντες (οι οποίοι είχαν και αυτοί συνομιλίες με την DT) θέλουν το χρήμα για να βουλώσουν μαύρες τρύπες από τα κλεψιμέϊκα;;;;
> 
> Ναι στον ανταγωνισμό όχι στο ξεπούλημα!!
> Δώστε κύριοι κυβερνούντες, που σκίζεστε για το καλο των πολιτων να έχουν καλές τηλ/νιες, ευκαιρίες για ανταγωνισμό και τότε δεν χρειαζόμαστε γερμανούς!!
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως μια κερδοφόρα ελληνική επιχείρηση πωλέιται!!
> ...


Αν δεν είχαν πρόβλημα δεν θα είχαμε  εθελούσια,
μπορείς να διαλέξεις,  να πληρώνεις  30 άτομα που είναι για μια καρέκλα  ή όχι 

η μεγάλη πλάκα είναι πως ο ΟΤΕ είναι ΑΕ  (μετόχες)  εδώ και πολλά χρόνια,  δηλάδη μας πειράζουν οι γερμανοί;   το κράτος έχει αν δεν κάνω λάθος  κοντά στο 20%  +-    το αλλό 80 ποιος το έχει;

Οσο  για την προκήρυξη,  αλλό το διοικητικό κομμάτι  αλλό το τεχνικό 
Σα να λέμε  έχουμε  5000  πωλητές  αλλά   1   τεχνικο  


@kanenas     μα είχαν  πιέση  απο το 2001,  ή ακόμα καλύτερα απο το 2003,  ενώ πριν απο αυτό όλοι είχανε  αράξει στην μεταπώληση

----------


## kanenas3

> @kanenas     μα είχαν  πιέση  απο το 2001,  ή ακόμα καλύτερα απο το 2003,  ενώ πριν απο αυτό όλοι είχανε  αράξει στην μεταπώληση


Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2003 άρχισαν να προσφέρουν DSL πρώτα ο ΟΤΕ και μετά οι "εναλλακτικοί μεταπωλητές". Από το 2006 άρχισε η ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων δικτύων και στην ουσία άρχισε ο ΟΤΕ να ανταγωνίζεται καθώς πριν ήταν εντελώς σικέ το παιχνίδι  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά το 2003 άρχισαν να προσφέρουν DSL πρώτα ο ΟΤΕ και μετά οι "εναλλακτικοί μεταπωλητές". Από το 2006 άρχισε η ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων δικτύων και στην ουσία άρχισε ο ΟΤΕ να ανταγωνίζεται καθώς πριν ήταν εντελώς σικέ το παιχνίδι


intaconnect,  vivodi,  αλλώστε δεν μιλάω μόνο για το adsl,  είναι και το τηλέφωνο στην μέση

----------


## kanenas3

> intaconnect,  vivodi,  αλλώστε δεν μιλάω μόνο για το adsl,  είναι και το τηλέφωνο στην μέση




Off Topic


		Ξέχασες την Telepassport  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Ας δούμε τι ισχύει στην κροατία που αγόρασε τηνΤ-com η DT και την εξυγχρόνισε( ας γελάσω) καιγια καλό των κροατών τους έδωσε απλώχερα το ιντερνετ. Εν έτη 2007 (αύγουστος) ίσχυαν οι παρακάτω τιμές:
> 1mb μόνο 11euro.............αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 3mb μόνο 28euro .............. αλλά με περιορισμό στο κα;τέβασμα!!! 2euro per GB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Δεν συνεχίζω γιατί είναι όλο και χειρότερα!!!!!!!!!
> Τώρα αν συγκρίνουμε σε αναλογία και τους μισθούς που οι κροάτες πέρνουν τα μισά περίπου από εμάς τότε άστα να πάνε!!!
> Α και να μην ξεχνίόμαστε! Διείσδυση μόλις 7% με 300.000 συνδέσεις!!!! Φοβεροί οι γερμανοί στην κροατία! Θα μου πείς υπάρχουν και χειρότερα! Δεν έχουν πάει ακόμη στην ουγκάντα!!
> 
> ΟΙ ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΩΣΟΥΝ!! ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΦΤΗΝΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΟΑΤΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!
> ΤΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Αν δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό στην Κροατία, χαζή είναι να μην το εκμεταλευτεί;

----------


## pelasgian

> *Πηγή*;
> 
> * Πηγή*; Γιατί δε βλέπω τις χώρες που αναφέρεις να είναι πίσω! Μάλλον μπροστά είναι!
> 
> * Πηγή* που συγκρίνει αυτή τη μείωση της ανταγωνιστικότητας σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες;
> 
> Πως το είπες αυτό; Εργάζονται οι του ΟΤΕ για τους παρόχους; *Πηγή;*
> Υπάρχει συμφωνία ΟΤΕ-Παρόχων; *Πηγή*;



Κοίτα, την άποψή τους λένε, δεν γράφουν κάνα επιστημονικό σύγγραμμα. Επίσης, δεν είδα πουθενά κάποιον να αναφέρει καμία μελέτη σκοπιμότητας ως εξήγηση και ως πηγή αν το θες γιατί η πώληση στην DT συγκεκριμένα είναι προς όφελός μας. 

Δηλαδή, ποιοι είναι οι υποψήφιοι, γιατί πουλάμε και γιατί πουλάμε σε αυτούς.




> Πελασγέ,
> 
> Δλδ οι Γάλλοι ή οι Αμερικανοί είναι οι 'καλοί' επενδυτές ενώ οι Γερμανοί 'ξανάρχονται';
> 
> ** PopManiac σκέφτεται μπας και είναι σε κάποια μηχανή του χρόνου παραμονές απόβασης στη Νορμανδία*


Εφημερίδες διαβάζεις; Διότι αν διαβάζεις και δεις τι πάει στον εισαγγελέα στις μέρες αναφορικά με τις προμήθειες της Siemens, της σχέσεις της με την Intracom, τις σχέσεις της intracom με τη Systema, τις σχέσεις της systema με τις μυστικές υπηρεσίες τΕΣΣΔ και τις σχέσεις της Siemens με τις μυστικές υπηρεσίες της τΕΣΣΔ και τ.Α.Γερμανίας, τότε ναι, είσαι σε κάτι αντίστοιχο της απόβασης. 

Μόνο που η απόβαση γίνεται από τους Ρώσους και η Νορμανδία είμαστε εμείς. Αν οπλικά, τηλεπικοινωνιακά και ενεργειακά βρεθούμε να είμαστε μαριονέτες, τότε τα πράγματα είναι πολύ άσχημα όσον αφορά την εκτίμηση της πίστης μας από τους εταίρους μας στους οργανισμούς που συμμετέχουμε. 


Επίσης, δεν είπα ούτε Άγγλοι, ούτε Αμερικάνοι, είπα πολύ συγκεκριμένα Γάλλοι, διότι αυτοί είναι σαν και εμάς «κακά παιδιά» στη συμμαχία, κάνουν νερά, αλλά μετά σφουγγαρίζουν (κυρίως το πάτωμα με το κεφάλι των Αμερικανών προέδρων. Άρε Σαρκοζάρα, με το Ιταλιάνικο το πιπίνι ξανάνοιωσες, κόλλησες και τον Πούτιν με τη πιπίνω την αθλήτρια, σιγά μόλις 25 χρόνια μικρότερή του είναι!  :Laughing:  ΕΤΣΙ!!!)

----------


## diastasi

> Βρε καταλάβετε ότι δεν πουλάει το δημόσιο στους Γερμανούς ή άντε να πουλήσει ένα 3%. Η ΜΙG πουλάει αλλά μου φαίνεται δε θέλετε να δεχτείτε...


To 3% ειναι πολυ βασικο.





> Χαχα...αν το μαγαζί σου είχε ζημιές πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει λογικός άνθρωπος να σου δώσει χρήματα για να αναλάβει τα χρέη σου;;; Η Ολυμπιακή θα ήταν περιζήτητη τότε και ο ΟΤΕ θα παρακαλούσε να αγοράσουν καμιά MIG και καμιά DT μερικές μετοχές του...Ξαναπροσπάθησε...


Δες τι προτεινε ο Μπερλουσκονι στην Ιταλια για την Alitalia, που ειναι και α) συντηρητικος και β) καθαρα επιχειρηματιας και οχι πολιτικος. Να μην φυγει απο Ιταλικα χερια.




> Και το απαραίτητο ενθνικιστικό ξέσπασμα για κερασάκι! Κοίτα λίγο γύρω σου και δες όλους τους ελληνάρες που έχουν καταχρεωθεί από τη μανία τους να κάνουν μεγάλη ζωή σε όλες τις (ελληνικές τράπεζες και μετά αν θέλεις συνέχισε να ανησυχείς για τους ξένους...


Σε αυτο ποιος φταιει? Η Κυρα Μαρια με τις 100 πιστωτικες? Η το ελληνικο κρατος που δε συμμαζευει τις τραπεζες και τις Διαφημιστικες εταιριες? Εξαλλου δεν εζησες δεκαετιες 1945-60, ανεχεια, στερηση κλπ. Οταν ησουν μικρος ειχες την Μερεντα σου, πετουσες και το γαλα επειδη δεν ηταν αρκετα κρυο. Οι γονεις σου ομως ξερεναν το ΧΧΧΧ τους για να βρουν να φανε. Και αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να θελουν οι νεες γενιες να τα εχουν ολα. Κι αυτο μας κακομαθε..

----------


## kanenas3

> To 3% ειναι πολυ βασικο.


Το υπόλοιπο 97% τι είναι τότε; Αν δηλαδή το δημόσιο κρατήσει το 28% όπως είναι τώρα συμφωνείς με την παραχώρηση του μάνατζμεντ στην DT; Ακόμα καλύτερα αν η DT αποκτήσει ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό πχ 51% όπου πλέον αποκτάει το δικαίωμα να διοικήσει πιστεύεις ότι η κυβέρνηση πρέπει να προσπαθήσει να την εμποδίσει παραβιάζοντας την ελληνική και ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία; 

Αν διαφωνείς γενικότερα με την πώληση του ΟΤΕ τότε βάλτα με τους "προοδευτικούς" κυρίους Παπανδρέου και Σημίτη. Αυτή πουλήσανε ή καλύτερα χαρίσανε το πρώτο κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ για 3000 δρχ...!  





> Δες τι προτεινε ο Μπερλουσκονι στην Ιταλια για την Alitalia, που ειναι και α) συντηρητικος και β) καθαρα επιχειρηματιας και οχι πολιτικος. Να μην φυγει απο Ιταλικα χερια.


1) Το πρότεινε όταν ήταν αντιπολίτευση
2) Το ότι είναι "συντηρητικός" σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει την ικανότητα να σκέφτεται ή ότι είναι λιγότερο ικανός από έναν "προοδευτικό";
3) Το ότι είναι επιχειρηματίας είναι καλό με δεδομένη την πλήρη άγνοια των πολιτικών σε θέματα οικονομίας.
4) Το πρόβλημα δε βλέπω να λύνεται όμως...Δες και εδώ πόσες εξυγιάνσεις έχουμε κάνει αλλά τίποτα...γιατί απλά αρνούμαστε να δούμε το πρόβλημα και κολλάμε στους κύκλους και στο ελληνικό συναίσθημα...





> Σε αυτο ποιος φταιει? Η Κυρα Μαρια με τις 100 πιστωτικες? Η το ελληνικο κρατος που δε συμμαζευει τις τραπεζες και τις Διαφημιστικες εταιριες? Εξαλλου δεν εζησες δεκαετιες 1945-60, ανεχεια, στερηση κλπ. Οταν ησουν μικρος ειχες την Μερεντα σου, πετουσες και το γαλα επειδη δεν ηταν αρκετα κρυο. Οι γονεις σου ομως ξερεναν το ΧΧΧΧ τους για να βρουν να φανε. Και αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να θελουν οι νεες γενιες να τα εχουν ολα. Κι αυτο μας κακομαθε..


Θέλουμε λοιπόν ανεύθυνους πολίτες άμοιρους ευθυνών και υπεύθυνο κράτος όπου πρέπει πάνω από όλα να νταντεύει τους περιορισμένου IQ πολίτες του, που δεν μπορούνε να καταλάβουν ότι δε μπορούνε να ξοδεύουν περισσότερα από όσα βγάζουν γιατί έμαθαν από μικροί να τρώνε μερέντα!!!! Οι λύση φαντάζομαι ότι είναι να αυξηθούν οι μισθοί...αγνοώντας φυσικά το κύκλωμα που υπάρχει και ποιος θα πληρώσει εν τέλει τις αυξήσεις...

----------


## diastasi

> Θέλουμε λοιπόν ανεύθυνους πολίτες άμοιρους ευθυνών και υπεύθυνο κράτος όπου πρέπει πάνω από όλα να νταντεύει τους περιορισμένου IQ πολίτες του, ...


A.. δηλαδη το κρατος πρεπει μονο να μαζευει φορους..ετσι?
Και οσο για καποιους πολιτες που τυχαινει να μην ειναι τοσο "εξυπνοι", στην πυρα..ετσι?
Δηλαδη να επιβιωσουν μονο οι "γατες" και οι αλλοι που για τον αλφα η βητα λογο δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι μια τραπεζα δεν ειναι προνοια, και ευκολοπιστα παραμυθιαζονται απο τον καθε "τραπεζοαπατεωνα" να κοψουν το λαιμο τους! Ωραια λογικη!

-----------
Βρε παρτε το χαμπαρι. Οτι και να λεμε εμεις, αυτο που ειναι να γινει θα γινει και δε θα ρωτησουν κανεναν. Και μη νομιζετε οτι κανενας θα δει κατι καλυτερο. Οτι γινεται γινεται για το "μπακιρι" και δε νοιαζεται κανενας για κανεναν.
Γιαυτο και βλεπεις στην Θεσσαλονικη να γινεται 2ο Μεγαρο Μουσικης και στην αυλη του αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει "τενεκεδο"/σχολειο που αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι και κλειστο επειδη δεν υπαρχει τροπος να μεταφερθουν οι μαθητες εκει.
Σαν να βλεπω 3κοσμικο κρατος που για λογους προβολης δημιουργει κτιρια τερατα και γυρω γυρω τενεκεδοσπιτα.
Κι εμεις καθομαστε και μιλαμε για το αν μας τα μασησουνε Ελληνες η Γερμανοι. Ε..ρε σανιδα που μας χρειαζεται  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 5 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........

Αλλα να σου πω και το αλλο? Δεν φταιει κανενας. Εσυ κι εγω φταιμε που οταν καθε 4 χρονια εχουμε ενα "εργαλειο" στα χερια μας και δε το χρησιμοποιουμε σωστα, και δινουμε το δικαιωμα στον καθε κερ@τ@ που εχει την ευχερεια να συμπληρωσει σε ενα χαρτι που λεει πανω πανω "Ελληνικη Δημοκρατια" οτι γουσταρει και κανεις δεν τον πιανει απο το αυτι να του πει: "Ελα δω ρε φιλε.. τι και για ποιο λογο γραφεις αυτο που γραφεις?".
Αρα συμφωνουμε πιστευω σε κατι. Αν δε γινουμε "πολιτες" δεν προκειται να δουμε ασπρη μερα.

----------


## lewton

Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρθηκε ο Σίλβιο, η συζήτηση έχει χάσει κάθε σοβαρότητα.

----------


## diastasi

> Από τη στιγμή που αναφέρθηκε ο Σίλβιο, η συζήτηση έχει χάσει κάθε σοβαρότητα.




Off Topic


		Κοιτα ομως ο μαγκας πως τα καταφερε και επεισε τους Ιταλους  :Razz:

----------


## pelasgian

> A.. δηλαδη το κρατος πρεπει μονο να μαζευει φορους..ετσι?
> Και οσο για καποιους πολιτες που τυχαινει να μην ειναι τοσο "εξυπνοι", στην πυρα..ετσι?
> Δηλαδη να επιβιωσουν μονο οι "γατες" και οι αλλοι που για τον αλφα η βητα λογο δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι μια τραπεζα δεν ειναι προνοια, και ευκολοπιστα παραμυθιαζονται απο τον καθε "τραπεζοαπατεωνα" να κοψουν το λαιμο τους! Ωραια λογικη!


Εγώ έχω ένα χριστιανικό μήνυμα για τους πτωχούς τω πνεύματι: άστους να τους ξεβρακώσουν οι τράπεζες, γιατί σε αυτούς ανήκει η βασιλεία των ουρανών, οπότε άμα ψοφολιμάξουν θα πάνε εκεί μία ώρα αρχύτερα. 

Ο κύκλος της ανοησίας είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένος. Κάνε ότι δουλεύεις, για να κάνουν ότι σε πληρώνουν. Μόλις σε πληρώσουν, πάρε ένα αμάξι 10x αυτά που μπορείς να πληρώσεις, ώστε μετά να δουλεύεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ για να πληρωθείς ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ και τότε το σύστημα γίνεται παραγωγικό. 

Να γιατί λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη αγορά. Άσε τους μλκες να κάνουν ελεύθερα τη βλακεία τους. Μία γενιά θα τη πατήσει, η επόμενη θα είναι ΟΛΟΙ γάτοι. Άμα ο πατέρας σου έχασε το σπίτι του επειδή η μάνα σου πήρε διακοποδάνειο ή γιατί ο καραμήτρος το τσομπάνης του είπε που να «παίξει» στο χρηματιστήριο, εσύ θα ξανακάνεις τέτοια λαμακία;

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοιτα ομως ο μαγκας πως τα καταφερε και επεισε τους Ιταλους


Τρομερό κατόρθωμα.

----------


## yiapap

> Τρομερό κατόρθωμα.


Ναι... Σιγά τα ωά... Ο καθένας μπορεί να γίνει πρωθυπουργός στην Ιταλία...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kanenas3

> Ναι... Σιγά τα ωά... Ο καθένας μπορεί να γίνει πρωθυπουργός στην Ιταλία...




Off Topic


		Ίσως και να έχει δίκιο! Στην Ιταλία εύκολα γίνεσαι πρωθυπουργός αλλά δύσκολα παραμένεις  :Razz:

----------


## px_150

> Να γιατί λειτουργεί η ελεύθερη αγορά. Άσε τους μλκες να κάνουν ελεύθερα τη βλακεία τους. Μία γενιά θα τη πατήσει, η επόμενη θα είναι ΟΛΟΙ γάτοι. Άμα ο πατέρας σου έχασε το σπίτι του επειδή η μάνα σου πήρε διακοποδάνειο ή γιατί ο καραμήτρος το τσομπάνης του είπε που να «παίξει» στο χρηματιστήριο, εσύ θα ξανακάνεις τέτοια λαμακία;


Πελασγέ συμφωνούμε ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία είναι άναρχη και ένα κανονικό χαμαιτυπείο. Επίσης συμφωνούμε ότι είναι ζούγκλα και ότι επιβιώνει ο δυνατός και ο έξυπνος. Αλλα οι νόμοι ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο γράφτηκαν: Για να μπορούν να επιβιώνουν και οι αδύναμοι και οι βλάκες.

Και αν θές, καλά να πάθουν όλοι αυτοί που ενώ δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν έναν ισολογισμό τους άκουγες όλη την ημέρα να είναι με το limit up στο στόμα και μου είχαν ζαλίσει τα @@. 

Αλλά καλά *ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ* να πάθουν και τα λαμόγια που τα λεφτά που μάζεψαν από το χρηματιστήριο αντί να τα επενδύσουν να αγοράσουν κανά σοβαρό μηχάνημα για το εργοστασιάκι τους, τα έφτιαξαν πισίνες στο Αιγαίο. Αλλά αφού τους καλύπτουν τα 300 ρεμάλια, αυτοί οι πειναλέοι οι πολιτικοί που ακούγαν φουαγκρά και νόμιζαν ότι είναι φυλή της Αφρικής, που ξεκίνησαν την καριέρα τους με ένα αμπέχονο και τις αφίσες παραμάσχαλα, που βρωμούσαν τα χνώτα τους από την πείνα και η ατσιγαρία πήγαινε σύννεφο

Αλλά έχουμε βγει εντελώς  :Offtopic:

----------


## A_gamer

> intaconnect,  vivodi,  αλλώστε δεν μιλάω μόνο για το adsl,  είναι και το τηλέφωνο στην μέση


Τις εποχές που το πάγιο LLU ήταν μεγαλύτερο από το πάγιο ΟΤΕ γιατί τις μετράς;  :Thinking: 



Off Topic





> Ναι... Σιγά τα ωά... Ο καθένας μπορεί να γίνει πρωθυπουργός στην Ιταλία...


Εδώ μία πορνοστάρ (Τσιτσιολίνα νομίζω τη λέγανε...; ) είχε γίνει βουλευτής στην Ιταλία, τι λέμε τώρα...  :Crazy:  Θα κώλωναν μόνο και μόνο επειδή πρόκειται για το ανώτατο (πρωθυπουργικό) αξίωμα;

----------


## sdikr

> Τις εποχές που το πάγιο LLU ήταν μεγαλύτερο από το πάγιο ΟΤΕ γιατί τις μετράς;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τότε είχαν ενα  Margin  εως  τα 100 ευρώ  (που έκάνε τότε  η 384)  
Θα χαλούσε κανέναν  να είχε σύνδεση  384  με 50;

Δεν ήταν μεγαλύτερο απο το πάγιο,  ήταν 12 και κάτι ψιλά

----------


## ironfist

Αυτό που λες είναι το ιδανικό όμως δεν γίνεται πουθενά στον κόσμο.Διότι μπαίνει στην μέση το ατιμό το "πολιτικό κόστος" Ο κάθε πολιτικός, σε κάθε γωνιά του πλανήτη ΔΕΝ επιθυμεί κάτι τέτοιο και γι αυτό όλοι αφήνουν κάποια ιδιωτική εταιρία να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα.
Φυσικά η περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ και του κάθε ΟΤΕ είναι -πιστεύω- διαφορετική καθώς μιλάμε για το νευραλγικότερο κομμάτι ενός κράτους, τις τηλεπικοινωνίες.........




> Ρε παιδιιά, μια ερώτηση:
> 
> Τι είναι αυτό που δεν μπορεί να κάνει ο κολοσσός ΟΤΕ και μπορεί να το κάνει μια ιδιωτική εταιρεία;
> 
> Συμφωνώ ότι στον ΟΤΕ, στη ΔΕΗ και στις άλλες ΔΕΚΟ έχει μαζευτεί το μεγαλύτερο κηφηναριό πού έχει δει ποτέ ο πλανήτης, αλλά ας μην πέφτουμε στην παγίδα. 
> Όταν έρθουν οι Γερμανοί και οι κάθε Γερμανοί, θα διαολοστείλουν όλα τα κοπρόσκυλα τους συνδικαλιστές, θα εφαρμόσουν παραγωγικές και διοικητικές διαδικασίες παγκοσμίως αναγνωρισμένες, και όλα θα πάρουν το δρόμο τους.
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ Ο Αλογοσκούφης;;  
> 
> ...

----------


## kanenas3

> Πελασγέ συμφωνούμε ότι η ελληνική κοινωνία είναι άναρχη και ένα κανονικό χαμαιτυπείο. Επίσης συμφωνούμε ότι είναι ζούγκλα και ότι επιβιώνει ο δυνατός και ο έξυπνος. Αλλα οι νόμοι ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο γράφτηκαν: Για να μπορούν να επιβιώνουν και οι αδύναμοι και οι βλάκες.
> 
> Και αν θές, καλά να πάθουν όλοι αυτοί που ενώ δεν μπορούν να διαβάσουν έναν ισολογισμό τους άκουγες όλη την ημέρα να είναι με το limit up στο στόμα και μου είχαν ζαλίσει τα @@.


Ακριβώς! Στις ελεύθερες οικονομίες οι καλές ιδέες επιβραβεύονται ενώ οι κακές σε οδηγούν στον πάτο. Οι νόμοι όπως λες υπάρχουν για να προστατεύουν και όσους δεν μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν καλά αλλά εδώ ακριβώς παρατηρείται στη χώρα ένα παράδοξο!

Έχει μαζευτεί μια κρίσιμη μάζα από αυτούς σε ένα συγκεκριμένο αλλά πολύ βασικό τμήμα του της χώρας μας (στο δημόσιο). Εκμεταλλευόμενοι την μονιμότητα που τους προσφέρει η εργασία στο δημόσιο έχουν φτάσει στο σημείο να κρατάνε ομήρους όλη την κοινωνία με παράλογα αιτήματα (από τη στιγμή που η πλειοψηφία τους δε δουλεύει ούτε 1 ώρα την ημέρα), με απειλές και αναίτιες απεργίες και καταλήψεις αδιαφορώντας για τις συνέπειες που έχουν όλα αυτά στο σύνολο της κοινωνίας.

Οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις προσφέρουν λύσεις σε αυτά ακριβώς τα προβλήματα. Το κράτος (όχι μόνο το ελληνικό αλλά γενικά) αναγνωρίζει ότι δε μπορεί να διοικήσει αποτελεσματικά (ή όσο αποτελεσματικά θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ένας ιδιώτης) και ιδιωτικοποιεί επιχειρήσεις όπως ο ΟΤΕ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι έτσι μπορεί να επιβάλλει πειθαρχία, να αξιολογήσει πραγματικά το προσωπικό του και γενικότερα να αυξήσει την παραγωγικότητα. Η επιλογή της DT, μιας εταιρίας με τεράστια εμπειρία στο χώρο σημαίνει ότι διασφαλίζεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και ότι ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης ξέρει από πειθαρχία :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> ....διασφαλίζεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και ότι ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης *ξέρει από πειθαρχία*


 :Hammered:   :Wounded:

----------


## emeliss

> Οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις προσφέρουν λύσεις σε αυτά ακριβώς τα προβλήματα. Το κράτος (όχι μόνο το ελληνικό αλλά γενικά) αναγνωρίζει ότι δε μπορεί να διοικήσει αποτελεσματικά (ή όσο αποτελεσματικά θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ένας ιδιώτης) και ιδιωτικοποιεί επιχειρήσεις όπως ο ΟΤΕ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι έτσι μπορεί να επιβάλλει πειθαρχία, να αξιολογήσει πραγματικά το προσωπικό του και γενικότερα να αυξήσει την παραγωγικότητα. Η επιλογή της DT, μιας εταιρίας με τεράστια εμπειρία στο χώρο σημαίνει ότι διασφαλίζεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα συνεχίσει να υπάρχει και ότι ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης ξέρει από πειθαρχία


Δεν διοικεί άμεσα το κράτος. Επιλέγει κατάλληλους, κατά την κρίση του, ανθρώπους που το κάνουν. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος λόγος για τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις από το γρήγορο χρήμα για τα κρατικά ταμεία, την ικανοποίηση κάποιων φίλων επενδυτών και την εξασφάλιση κάποιοι να έχουν κάτι στην άκρη για τα γειρατιά τους.

Ας μετρήσει κάποιος την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας στον ΟΤΕ τα τελευταία χρόνια και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν διοικεί άμεσα το κράτος. Επιλέγει κατάλληλους, κατά την κρίση του, ανθρώπους που το κάνουν. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος λόγος για τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις από το γρήγορο χρήμα για τα κρατικά ταμεία, την ικανοποίηση κάποιων φίλων επενδυτών και την εξασφάλιση κάποιοι να έχουν κάτι στην άκρη για τα γειρατιά τους.
> 
> Ας μετρήσει κάποιος την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας στον ΟΤΕ τα τελευταία χρόνια και μετά το ξανασυζητάμε.


Όταν το κράτος διορίζει στην ουσία τον Βουρλούμη είναι προφανές ότι ασκεί και διοίκηση. Αν ο κάθε Βουρλούμης αρνηθεί εντολή πχ του Υπουργού Οικονομίας έχει πάρει πόδι σε χρόνο ρεκόρ.

Η αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας του ΟΤΕ συντελέστηκε μερικά χρόνια μετά την ιδιωτικοποίηση του (που έγινε επαναλαμβάνω το 1996) και αφού άρχισαν κάποιες διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές. Ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε όταν έγινε η εθελουσία και έφυγε ένα μεγάλο μέρος από τους χαραμοφάηδες που πληρώναμε τόσα χρόνια.

Αν ακόμα θεωρείς ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος για ιδιωτικοποιήσεις απλά σε προκαλώ να μου πεις μια δημόσια επιχείρηση - υπηρεσία που δουλεύει όπως πρέπει.

----------


## emeliss

Το κράτος χαράζει μια γενική πολιτική. Η διοίκηση που πρέπει να ελέγχεται από το κράτος έρχεται και την εφαρμόζει με κάποια περιθώρια ελευθερίας. Άρα πόσο ανίκανος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος ώστε να μην μπορεί να κάνει ούτε αυτό; 

Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς πως ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί όλο και καλύτερα, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος για "γερμανική πειθαρχία"

Δεν ξέρω καμία εταιρεία που το ξεπούλημα της θα λύσει τα προβλήματα που έχει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το κράτος χαράζει μια γενική πολιτική. Η διοίκηση που πρέπει να ελέγχεται από το κράτος έρχεται και την εφαρμόζει με κάποια περιθώρια ελευθερίας. Άρα πόσο ανίκανος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος ώστε να μην μπορεί να κάνει ούτε αυτό;


Όχι Γιάννης...Γιάννης...ούτε καν Γιαννάκης...Η ελευθερία του Βουρλούμη αφορά θέματα όπου δεν έχει πάρει ρητές εντολές από τον προϊστάμενο του. 





> Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς πως ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί όλο και καλύτερα, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος για "γερμανική πειθαρχία"


Εσύ όμως δεν παραδέχεσαι ότι η βελτίωση του ΟΤΕ άρχισε μετά την ιδιωτικοποίηση του... :Wink: 





> Δεν ξέρω καμία εταιρεία που το ξεπούλημα της θα λύσει τα προβλήματα που έχει.


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξεπουλιέται γιατί είναι ήδη κατά 72% ιδιοτικός είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι. Θεωρητικά και αυτή τη στιγμή αν οι κάτοχοι του 72% αποφασίσουν ότι δε θέλουν τον Βουρλούμη μπορούνε να το κάνουνε. 

ΥΓ: Περιμένω ακόμα να μου πεις τι δημόσια υπηρεσία που θεωρείς ώς πρότυπο... :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

H βελτίωση του ΟΤΕ οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες και κατά την γνώμη μου η ιδιωτικοποίηση είναι ο τελευταίος.
Αυτό που λες ούτε στην θεωρία γίνεται ούτε στην πράξη.

ΥΓ: Βάζεις την κουβένα σε λάθος βάση, οπότε μην περιμένεις απάντηση.

----------


## kanenas3

> H βελτίωση του ΟΤΕ οφείλεται σε πολλούς παράγοντες και κατά την γνώμη μου η ιδιωτικοποίηση είναι ο τελευταίος.
> Αυτό που λες ούτε στην θεωρία γίνεται ούτε στην πράξη.
> 
> ΥΓ: Βάζεις την κουβένα σε λάθος βάση, οπότε μην περιμένεις απάντηση.


Ναι ξέχασα...οι καλύτεροι Έλληνες εργάζονταν στο ΟΤΕ και οι κακές διοικήσεις και κυβερνήσεις δεν τους άφηναν να εργαστούνε όπως ήθελαν... :ROFL: 

Sorry αλλά η μόνη αλλαγή πέρα από τον ανταγωνισμό που βλέπω είναι η ιδιωτικοποίηση.

Δεν απαντάς γιατί ξέρεις ότι η απάντηση δε σε συμφέρει. Γιατί έχεις μάθει όπως και οι περισσότεροι να είστε αρνητικοί σε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή θεωρώντας την προκαταβολικά κακή.

Προσωπικά δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η εθνικότητα του διοικητή του ΟΤΕ αλλά η αποτελεσματικότητα του και αυτό θα έπρεπε να μας νοιάζει όλους. Τόσο καιρό όλοι κατηγορούνε τον Βουρλούμη ότι είναι λίγος αρά γιατί να μη δοκιμάσουμε αυτούς που έχουν εμπειρία σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες του κόσμου...;

----------


## emeliss

Βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου που δεν είπα. Την απάντηση στο τελευταίο ερώτημά σου θα την βρεις σε άλλα θέματα του forum.

----------


## diastasi

> ...γιατί να μη δοκιμάσουμε αυτούς που έχουν εμπειρία σε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρίες του κόσμου...;


Συμφωνω να δοκιμασουμε. Ελα που οταν λεμε ομως "δοκιμαζω", εννοουμε οτι εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να επιστρεψουμε στην προηγουμενη κατασταση στην περιπτωση που υπαρξει προβλημα.
Στην συγκεκριμενη ομως περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα επιστροφης. Εαν οι φοβοι καποιων επαληθευθουνε τοτε απλα.. την κατσαμε!
Αυτο προσπαθουνε νομιζω ολοι να σου πουνε.

Υ.Γ. Γιατι αραγε πολλοι κυβερνητικα προσκυμμενοι αντιδρουν και αυτοι? Γιατι δεν περιμενει η Κυβερνηση την προσφορα και απο αλλη εταιρια που παιζεται να κανει?

----------


## emeliss

Ο ΟΤΕ άλλαξε και το www.ote.gr

Έφυγε το μπλε background και μπήκε άσπρο.

Άσπρο έχει και η http://www.deutschetelekom.com/dtag/...ent/dt/en/6908

Κάθε μέρα οι εταιρείες έρχονται πιο κοντά!

----------


## kanenas3

> Συμφωνω να δοκιμασουμε. Ελα που οταν λεμε ομως "δοκιμαζω", εννοουμε οτι εχουμε τη δυνατοτητα να επιστρεψουμε στην προηγουμενη κατασταση στην περιπτωση που υπαρξει προβλημα.
> Στην συγκεκριμενη ομως περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα επιστροφης. Εαν οι φοβοι καποιων επαληθευθουνε τοτε απλα.. την κατσαμε!
> Αυτο προσπαθουνε νομιζω ολοι να σου πουνε.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Γιατι αραγε πολλοι κυβερνητικα προσκυμμενοι αντιδρουν και αυτοι? Γιατι δεν περιμενει η Κυβερνηση την προσφορα και απο αλλη εταιρια που παιζεται να κανει?


Μπααα...γιατί δε γίνεται; Το σχέδιο είναι να έχουνε από περίπου 25% τόσο το δημόσιο όσο και η DT και το σύνολο να είναι λίγο πάνω από 50%. Επομένως αν η κυβέρνηση αποφασίσει ότι η της κάνει πλέον η DT θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να την αφήσει απ' έξω. 

Αν πάλι η DT αποφασίσει ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον να της να προχωρήσει σε αγορά μετοχών ώστε να περάσει μόνη της το 51% τότε ως βασικός μέτοχος θα έχει δικαίωμα να διοικεί μόνη της. Τόσες μέρες όμως λέτε ότι δε θέλουν να αγοράσουν περισσότερες μετοχές και ότι απλά θέλουν να κάνουν κουμάντο κατέχοντας μικρό ποσοστό...

----------


## diastasi

> Μπααα...γιατί δε γίνεται; Το σχέδιο είναι να έχουνε από περίπου 25% τόσο το δημόσιο όσο και η DT και το σύνολο να είναι λίγο πάνω από 50%. Επομένως αν η κυβέρνηση αποφασίσει ότι η της κάνει πλέον η DT θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να την αφήσει απ' έξω.



α) Ναι .. και η DT θα πει "Αφου δε με θελετε φευγω". χεχε για χαζους τους εχεις! Λες και δεν εχουν βαλει ποινικες ρητρες στα συμβολαια, που δεν τις ξερεις και ουτε θα τις δεις ποτε!




> Αν πάλι η DT αποφασίσει ότι είναι προς το συμφέρον να της να προχωρήσει σε αγορά μετοχών ώστε να περάσει μόνη της το 51% τότε ως βασικός μέτοχος θα έχει δικαίωμα να διοικεί μόνη της.


Αρα ερχεσαι στα λογια μου.. οτι γουσταρει μπορει να κανει.




> Τόσες μέρες όμως λέτε ότι δε θέλουν να αγοράσουν περισσότερες μετοχές και ότι απλά θέλουν να κάνουν κουμάντο κατέχοντας μικρό ποσοστό...


β) Δεν ειπε κανεις κατι τετοιο. Απο το μυαλο σου το εβγαλες?

----------


## Listarxos

Παιδια, οταν η ελευθερη αγορα μερα με τη μερα, σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο, αρχιζει να μη θεωρειται και οτι καλυτερο και μεγαλοι οικονομολογοι να βγαινουν και να δηλωνουν οτι ειναι λαθος οι απολυτη ελευθερια της οικονομιας, πιστευετε πως αυτο θα σωσει την ΟΤΕ και γενικα την οικονομια μας??
Η ελευθερη αγορα πεθανε για ενα και μονο απλο λογο, διοτι χωρις ενα συντονιστη που θα τονωνει με το χρημα του την οικονομια οταν πεφτει και θα διαμορφωνει τους κανονες μεσω των κρατικων εταιριων (οχι μονοπολιων), δε μπορει να υπαρξει αγορα..

Πιο συγκεκριμενα για τον ΟΤΕ, αποψη μου ειναι οτι δε πρεπει να πουλιουνται κοινης ωφελειας εταιριες για δυο απλους λογους:
-Πουλιουνται μια και μονο φορα, και ακομα και αν φερουν εσοδα στο κρατος με τη πωληση τους το κανουν προσωρινα.
-Χωρις εταιρια κοινης ωφελειας στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δε μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις την αγορα, αρα και να κανεις κοινωνικη πολιτικη. Σκεφτειτε να λες στην DT να μειωσει τις τιμες τις και αυτη να σου απανταει οχι. Το μονο που μπορεις να της κανεις ειναι να της βαλεις προστιμο που σιγουρα δε θα τη πειραξει αμα εχει μεγαλα κερδη, και ουτε σε συμφερει να τη περιορισεις γιατι θα χανεις ενα μεγαλο παροχο της χωρας...


Παρεπιπτοντως, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξοδεψει 2,6 δις ευρω τα τελευταια 2 χρονια για επενδυσεις και η DT τον αγοραζει για 2,8 δις. (δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για τα ποσα)

----------


## diastasi

> -Χωρις εταιρια κοινης ωφελειας στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δε μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις την αγορα, αρα και να κανεις κοινωνικη πολιτικη. ...


Ασε.. μη μιλας για κοινωνικη πολιτικη γιατι θα σε πουνε γραφικο.. παλαιοκομμουνιστη.. εργατοπατερα που χανει τα δικαιωματα του.. κλπ κλπ  :Laughing: 




> Παρεπιπτοντως, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξοδεψει 2,6 δις ευρω τα τελευταια 2 χρονια για επενδυσεις και η DT τον αγοραζει για 2,8 δις. (δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για τα ποσα)


Εχεις δικιο  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Το κουμουνιστής είναι βρισιά; Υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που λένε στα παιδιά τους "Μην γίνεις φούστης και κουμουνιστής";

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το κουμουνιστής είναι βρισιά; Υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι που λένε στα παιδιά τους "Μην γίνεις φούστης και κουμουνιστής";


Αν υπαρχουν λεει...... Παντως εμενα θα με πειραζε ο γυιος μου να γινει ..φουστης! χεχε

----------


## A_gamer

> -Χωρις εταιρια κοινης ωφελειας στις τηλεπικοινωνιες δε μπορεις να διαμορφωσεις την αγορα, αρα και να κανεις κοινωνικη πολιτικη. Σκεφτειτε να λες στην DT να μειωσει τις τιμες τις και αυτη να σου απανταει οχι. Το μονο που μπορεις να της κανεις ειναι να της βαλεις προστιμο που σιγουρα δε θα τη πειραξει αμα εχει μεγαλα κερδη, και ουτε σε συμφερει να τη περιορισεις γιατι θα χανεις ενα μεγαλο παροχο της χωρας...


Και μετά θα δούμε τον ΟΤΕ να έχει μερίδιο αγοράς στην τηλεφωνία ~50% και στο broadband <30%. Μα για βλάκες τους περνάς τους ανθρώπους της DT;





> Παρεπιπτοντως, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξοδεψει 2,6 δις ευρω τα τελευταια 2 χρονια για επενδυσεις και η DT τον αγοραζει για 2,8 δις. (δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για τα ποσα)


Η DT αγοράζει *το 20% του ΟΤΕ*. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά.




Off Topic


		Ω ρε π....η μου, το τι βλακείες ακούγονται και κυρίως επαναλαμβάνονται εδώ μέσα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkats_99

Μόλις ακουσα στις ειδήσεις οτι τα κράτος θέλει να κρατήσει το βετο για τις τιμές στα τιμολόγια γιατί φοβάτε οτι θα εκτροχιαστούν και οτι θα υπάρξουν κοινωνικές αντιδράσεις (επόμενο δεν ειναι) :Clap: 
Οι γερμανοί αντιδρούν! :Twisted Evil:  
Κάτι λέει αυτό!!

Μου φαίνετε οτι οι γερμανοι θα έρθουν θα τα γαμ....ν όλα και θα φύγουν σαν κύριοι!

Α ρε κατακαημένο ελληνικό κράτος έρμεο του κάθε αλογοσκούφη, παπαντωνιου και λοπων!!!

----------


## Listarxos

> Η DT αγοράζει *το 20% του ΟΤΕ*. Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά.



Θα σου δωσω μια πληροφορια για να τη ξερεις γενικα...
Δε χρειαζεται το 50% μιας εταιριας για να την ελεγχεις.
Την Εθνικη τραπεζα το κρατος την ελεγχει με 30% φιλτατε, αρκει οι υπολοιποι μετοχοι να μη συσπειρωνονται, και στην υποθεση της εθνικης ειναι τοσες χιλιαδες κοσμος που δε μπορουν να το κανουν.
Και 3% να εχεις, αμα καποιοι απο το υπολοιπο 97% δεν μπορουν να ενωθουν για να κανουν 51% και εσυ εισαι ο αμεσως επομενος, εσυ εχεις τον ελεγχο!!!
Τα υπολοιπα ειναι τυπικουρες για να μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ανετα οταν ακουμε οτι παιρνουν μονο το 20%... :Whistle:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μου φαίνετε οτι οι γερμανοι θα έρθουν θα τα γαμ....ν όλα και θα φύγουν σαν κύριοι!


Θα αυξήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό εννοείς (βλ. προηγούμενο post μου).  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: A_gamer added 0 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> Θα σου δωσω μια πληροφορια για να τη ξερεις γενικα...
> Δε χρειαζεται το 50% μιας εταιριας για να την ελεγχεις.
> Την Εθνικη τραπεζα το κρατος την ελεγχει με 30% φιλτατε, αρκει οι υπολοιποι μετοχοι να μη συσπειρωνονται, και στην υποθεση της εθνικης ειναι τοσες χιλιαδες κοσμος που δε μπορουν να το κανουν.
> Και 3% να εχεις, αμα καποιοι απο το υπολοιπο 97% δεν μπορουν να ενωθουν για να κανουν 51% και εσυ εισαι ο αμεσως επομενος, εσυ εχεις τον ελεγχο!!!
> Τα υπολοιπα ειναι τυπικουρες για να μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ανετα οταν ακουμε οτι παιρνουν μονο το 20%...


Τα μερίσματα που παίρνουν όμως είναι ανάλογα με το ποσοστό.

----------


## foyltaka

Συνάμα έχουμε και διάψευση φημών για ανταγωνιστική προσφορά της France Telecom προς τον ΟΤΕ.

http://www.cellular-news.com/story/30651.php

----------


## kanenas3

Τελικά σας ικανοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ όπως είναι ή όχι; 

Αν σας ικανοποιεί οκ καλά κάνετε και λέτε όσα λέτε.

Αν δεν σας ικανοποιεί τότε τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ απλά. Αφήνουμε να διοικήσουν εκείνη που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το κάνουν όπως πρέπει γιατί αλλιώς δε θα πάρουν κέρδη που είναι και ο λόγος που θέλουν να μπλεχτούνε. Πόσο πιο απλά πρέπει να το πει κανείς...;

----------


## diastasi

> Τελικά σας ικανοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ όπως είναι ή όχι; 
> 
> Αν σας ικανοποιεί οκ καλά κάνετε και λέτε όσα λέτε.
> 
> Αν δεν σας ικανοποιεί τότε τα πράγματα είναι πάρα πολύ απλά. Αφήνουμε να διοικήσουν εκείνη που είναι σίγουρο ότι θα το κάνουν όπως πρέπει γιατί αλλιώς δε θα πάρουν κέρδη που είναι και ο λόγος που θέλουν να μπλεχτούνε. Πόσο πιο απλά πρέπει να το πει κανείς...;


Ο ΟτΕ ειναι ονειρο οπως ειναι. Φανταζεσαι να σου πηγαιναν ολα στη ζωη οπως επρεπε? Τι νοημα θα ειχε? Γιαυτο εντελει και ζουμε περισσοτερο απο τους Γερμανους. Και καλυτερα!!
Και μη μου πειτε οτι δεν εχω δικιο  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 1 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........

χμμμ.. μιλησε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ? :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## foyltaka

> Ο ΟτΕ ειναι ονειρο οπως ειναι. Φανταζεσαι να σου πηγαιναν ολα στη ζωη οπως επρεπε? Τι νοημα θα ειχε? Γιαυτο εντελει και ζουμε περισσοτερο απο τους Γερμανους. Και καλυτερα!!
> Και μη μου πειτε οτι δεν εχω δικιο 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: diastasi added 1 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........
> 
> χμμμ.. μιλησε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ?




Off Topic


		Το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας κατα την γέννηση ,έφτασε να είναι είναι το ίδιο (άνδρες) ή χειρότερο (γυναίκες) απο αυτό των Γερμανών .
 :Sad:

----------


## manoulamou

Ειμαστε πρωταθλητες ΕΕ στα τροχαια, στο καπνισμα, στην αυξηση τοξικομανων,
 στην παιδικη παχυσαρκια και προσφατως στο βρισιδι!!!
Τωρα τι σόι καλυτερη ποιοτητα  ζωης εχουμε _(ζουμε περισσοτερο, για ποσο ακομη?)_
μαλλον καποιοι διαβαζουν αλλα στατιστικα αλλων δεκαετιων... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nkats_99

> Θα αυξήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό εννοείς (βλ. προηγούμενο post μου).[


Ειδικά αν αυξήσουν τα τιμολόγια

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το προσδόκιμο ζωής μας κατα την γέννηση ,έφτασε να είναι είναι το ίδιο (άνδρες) ή χειρότερο (γυναίκες) απο αυτό των Γερμανών .


Ναι ναι.. για τους ανδρες, συμφωνω αλλα για τους Γερμανους που ερχονται να ζησουν εδω (γιαυτο οι Γερμανοι τρελλαινονται να κανουν Γερμανοποιηση της Ελλαδας). Εκει ετσι οπως ειναι τα τελευταια 10 χρονια σιγα να μην τους αρεσει. Μες την πεινα ειναι πλεον.
Οσο για τις γυναικες.. ασε ! Αν δεν θαψουν τον αντρα τους δεν παθαινουν τιποτα

----------


## kanenas3

> Ειδικά αν αυξήσουν τα τιμολόγια


Πως είναι δυνατόν να αυξηθούνε τα τιμολόγια στη φάση που είμαστε;;; Εδώ σε λίγο κάποιοι θα σε πληρώνουν κιόλας για να κάνεις σύνδεση και εσύ πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανέβουν τα τιμολόγια; Τι να πω...

----------


## diastasi

> Πως είναι δυνατόν να αυξηθούνε τα τιμολόγια στη φάση που είμαστε;;; Εδώ σε λίγο κάποιοι θα σε πληρώνουν κιόλας για να κάνεις σύνδεση και εσύ πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανέβουν τα τιμολόγια; Τι να πω...


Ρε παιδια πλακα μου κανετε τωρα? Ανησυχειτε για τα τιμολογια της dsl και δε μιλαει κανεις για το ψωμι και το γαλα που εγιναν καρτελ και το πληρωνουμε χρυσαφι? Για την πατατα που την παιρνουνε δεκαρες και την πληρωνεις λες και ειναι πατέ??
Με 15ευρω σημερα εχεις Ιντερνετ για να κατεβασεις και .. τον εαυτο σου σε 5 λεπτα.
Και δεν φωναζετε να αναλαβει καμια Ξενη διοιικηση την επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού !!
Ενας πιτσιρικας ανελαβε την Διευθυνση και μολις αγγιξε τις γαλακτοβιομηχανιες τον φαγανε ζωντανο. Και περιμενετε η DT να διορθωσει τα αδιορθωτα? πλακα σπαμε τωρα?

----------


## nkats_99

kanenas3 Διάβασε και άκουσε τις σημερινές, φρεσκότατες ειδήσεις, καθώς αναφέρουν τις απαιτήσεις των γερμανών από το ελληνικό κράτος!
Πολύ περιληπτικά, αν και το ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, ζητούν να μην υπάρχει βετο του δημοσίου σε αυξήσεις τιμολογίων!!

----------


## diastasi

> kanenas3 Διάβασε και άκουσε τις σημερινές, φρεσκότατες ειδήσεις, καθώς αναφέρουν τις απαιτήσεις των γερμανών από το ελληνικό κράτος!
> Πολύ περιληπτικά, αν και το ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, ζητούν να μην υπάρχει βετο του δημοσίου σε αυξήσεις τιμολογίων!!


αντε ωραια. καλή αρχη  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> kanenas3 Διάβασε και άκουσε τις σημερινές, φρεσκότατες ειδήσεις, καθώς αναφέρουν τις απαιτήσεις των γερμανών από το ελληνικό κράτος!
> Πολύ περιληπτικά, αν και το ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, ζητούν να μην υπάρχει βετο του δημοσίου σε αυξήσεις τιμολογίων!!


...και το βρίσκεις παράλογο...; 

Όπως είδες παραπάνω είπα ότι η αγορά θα τους αναγκάσει να μειώσουν ή στη χειρότερη να κρατήσουν σταθερά τα τιμολόγια και όχι η κυβέρνηση.

Από την αλλή είναι πολύ "λογικό" η κυβέρνηση από τη μεριά της και για επικοινωνιακούς λόγους που θα κάνουν πιο εύκολη την αποδοχή των Γερμανών, να "ζητάνε" δικαίωμα βέτο. Ο καθένας κοιτάει να το συμφέρον του και εμείς θα έπρεπε να κοιτάμε το δικό μας...

----------


## Listarxos

Ψιτ, παιδια, η αγορα δεν ειναι πανακεια!!! :ROFL: 
Αμα κανουν μια συμφωνια με τους υπολοιπους παροχους (ενα καρτελακι ρε παιδι μου), και εχουν τη δυνατοτητα, οσο θελουν θα τις πανε τις τιμες και μαλιστα ομαδικα..
Να σας δω τοτε που θα πρεπει να πληρωσετε ακριβα οχι μονο τον ΟΤΕ αλλα και τη vivodi και τη forthnet κλπ...
Ο ΟΤΕ ετσι οπως ειναι, με τα στραβα και τα κακα του, δημιουργει ενα οριο..
Αν κατι κανει 10 ευρω στον ΟΤΕ ο αλλος θα πρεπει να το πουλησει 9 για να παει ο πελατης του ΟΤΕ εκει...
Αν ο ΟΤΕ ειναι ιδιωτικος θα κανει τη συμφωνιουλα του και θα το πανε ολοι μαζι 11!!! :Smile:

----------


## argonaut

Επ, δεν το κατάλαβα το σημερνό:

Σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις με την Deutsche Telekom




> Από την άλλη μεριά το ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν θέλει στην παρούσα φάση τουλάχιστον να υποχωρήσει σε όλα τα αιτήματα των Γερμανών αφού κάτι τέτοιο θα αποτελούσε έμμεση αποδοχή ότι η συνδιοίκηση θα αποτελούσε μόνο ένα βήμα πριν από την πλήρη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ από την Deutsche Telekom.
> 
> Ενώ λοιπόν δέχεται την κατάληψη των *πέντε από τις 11 θέσεις* του ΔΣ του Οργανισμού από άτομα που θα επιλέξει η γερμανική εταιρεία αντιδρά προς το παρόν, στο διορισμό εκ μέρους των Γερμανών, διευθύνοντα συμβούλου.


Δηλαδή όταν ο Βγενόπουλος έφτασε στο 19,99% και ζητούσε ΜΙΑ (1) θέση στο ΔΣ δεν του άρεζε του Αλογοσκούφη και έφερε την καταφανώς παράνομη τροπολογία του στην Βουλή. Και είχαν πάθει αμόκ όλοι (ακόμη και εδώ μέσα) και φώναζαν για τον Βγενόπουλο που κάνει ξέπλυμα χρημάτων και άλλα πολλά. 
Δηλαδή άσχημα του έπεφτε του Αλογοσκούφη να υπήρχε στο ΔΣ του ΟΤΕ ένας Έλληνας ο οποίος και ελληνικά συμφέροντα θα εκπροσωπούσε (τότε οι Αραπάδες είχαν μόνο το 11%);

Τώρα οι Γερμανοί με μόνον 5% παραπάνω θέλούν και 5 θέσεις στο ΔΣ και τον Διευθύνοντα, δηλαδή να έχουν την πλήρη πλειοψηφία. Κάπου δεν μας τα λένε καλά.
Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα (και θέλουν τον πλήρη έλεγχο) με το καλό να πάνε να βρούνε τα δανεικά, να αγοράσουνε τα χαρτάκια τους, να φτάσουνε στο 33% και να κάνουνε δημόσια προσφορά. Έτσι γίνονται οι δουλειές άμα θέλεις μία εταιρεία. 




> Η D.T. θα ολοκληρώσει την αγορά του 19,89% του ΟΤΕ από τη MIG. Στη συνέχεια θα διεκδικήσει ένα επιπλέον ποσοστό 3% από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο σε τιμή ίση ή μεγαλύτερη των 26 ευρώ που θα λάβει για το ποσοστό της η MIG. Μάλιστα από το υπουργείο Οικονομίας τόνιζαν ότι οι μετοχές αυτές δεν θα διατεθούν άμεσα αλλά μέσω διεθνούς διαγωνισμού στον οποίο θα συμμετάσχει η Deutsche Telekom. H DT θα φτάσει το 25% αγοράζοντας ένα επιπλέον ποσοστό 2 από την αγορά.


Ποιός φωστήρας σκέφθηκε την ιδέα για διεθνή διαγωνισμό; Ποιός θα έρθει να αγοράσει το 3% και με τιμή εκκίνησης τα 26; Άμα θέλει κάποιος για οποιονδήποτε λόγο το 3% δεν το μαζεύει σιγά-σιγά να του έρθει και ποιό φθηνά;

Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί *αναγκαστικά* το κράτος πρέπει να πουλήσει αυτό το 3%. Γιατί οι Γερμανοί δεν αγοράζουν 8% απευθείας από την αγορά, για να φθάσουν το ποσοστό του κράτους; Ο τρόπος μοιρασιάς των θέσεων του ΔΣ δεν αλλάζει  είτε και οι δύο έχουν 28% είτε 25%.
Τσιγκουνεύονται ή δεν μπορούν να βρούνε τα λεφτά για τα επιπλέον 3%; Η ξοδεύτηκαν με το premium των 26 Ευρώ που πληρώνουν στην MIG;

Και πάλι θα πω ότι έτσι δεν γίνονται οι δουλειές άμα θέλεις να έχεις το management σε μία εταιρεία. Πρέπει να είσαι διατεθειμένος να βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη.

----------


## emeliss

Τελικά πρέπει να κάνουν τεστ στους υπουργούς και αν είναι τελείως άσχετοι τότε να τους δίνουν την θέση. Τα μαργαριτάρια πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο στην "ανατροπή" στο mega!

----------


## diastasi

> Τελικά πρέπει να κάνουν τεστ στους υπουργούς και αν είναι τελείως άσχετοι τότε να τους δίνουν την θέση. Τα μαργαριτάρια πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο στην "ανατροπή" στο mega!


Μπραβο ρε γατα.. καλα που μου το θυμισες για να το δω!!

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 1 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........

Ειδες διαφημιση η 4νετ? μιλαει για ... καναπεδες κλπ (δηλ ΟΤΕ). Λοιπον στο τελος θα μαχαιρωνονται στις διαφημισεις.

----------


## emeliss

Εδώ υπουργοί ρίχνουν λάσπη σε μια εταιρεία που έχουν το 28% λέγοντας ψέματα, ενδιαφερόμενοι μόνο για το κομματικό τους κέρδος.

Ότι μαύρη διαφήμιση και να βγάλει ο χ εναλλακτικός, δεν θα είναι χειρότερο από το παραπάνω...

----------


## diastasi

Πρωτη φορα τους βλεπω ολους να συμφωνουν.
Ακομη και οι κυβερνητικοι τα μασανε (ισως... μπορει.. εαν θα.. θα δουμε).

----------


## kanenas3

> Εδώ υπουργοί ρίχνουν λάσπη σε μια εταιρεία που έχουν το 28% λέγοντας ψέματα, ενδιαφερόμενοι μόνο για το κομματικό τους κέρδος.
> 
> Ότι μαύρη διαφήμιση και να βγάλει ο χ εναλλακτικός, δεν θα είναι χειρότερο από το παραπάνω...


Ναι μια φορά λένε και αυτοί η καημένοι την αλήθεια ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι "λίγος" και εσύ αμέσως να τους κατηγορήσεις  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Ειλικρινά αν είχαν πάει 5,6 άτομα από το forum θα είχαν κάνει 10000000 φορές καλύτερη συζήτηση. Μάλλον θα έκαναν συζήτηση αντί προπαγάνδα και κινδυνολογία.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Ναι μια φορά λένε και αυτοί η καημένοι την αλήθεια ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι "λίγος" και εσύ αμέσως να τους κατηγορήσεις


Το σοβαρότερο επιχείρημα που είχαν ήταν πως αν ο ελληνικός λαός ήξερε τι πληρώνει για την ολυμπιακή θα έφριζε.

Ήμαρτον!

----------


## Gila1899

> Ειλικρινά αν είχαν πάει 5,6 άτομα από το forum θα είχαν κάνει 10000000 φορές καλύτερη συζήτηση. Μάλλον θα έκαναν συζήτηση αντί προπαγάνδα και κινδυνολογία.


Mην το λες.Η κινδυνολογία περί επερχόμενης καταστροφής αλά Ολυμπιακή έχει ειπωθεί και εδώ.Μάλλον τα ίδια θα έλεγαν.




> Το σοβαρότερο επιχείρημα που είχαν ήταν πως αν ο ελληνικός λαός ήξερε τι πληρώνει για την ολυμπιακή θα έφριζε.
> 
> Ήμαρτον!


Mα πώς αλλιώς θα τον παραχωρήσουν με όρους Μπανανίας στην DT. :Thumb down:

----------


## Xguru

Αν ήμουν κυβέρνηση πώς θα διαχειριζόμουν το θέμα ΟΤΕ:
1) Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να πωληθεί ο ΟΤΕ σε στρατηγικό εταίρο για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, ok. Πρέπει να θέσω κάποιους όρους για να δώσω τον ΟΤΕ στον εταίρο, και πρέπει να κάνω και μια οικονομική μελέτη για να δώ με ποιόν εταίρο θα μεγιστοποήσω την αξία της εταιρίας και τον πλούτο των μετόχων. Επίσης πρέπει να βρω και μία δίκαιη τιμή για την μετοχή του ΟΤΕ.

2) Συζητήσεις και οχλήσεις στους υποψηφίους καταλλήλους στρατηγικούς εταίρους προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν οι όροι που έχω θέσει είναι ρεαλιστικοί και αν διατίθεται κανείς να παίξει με αυτούς τους όρους και τίμημα απόκτησης. Επίσης, από το πόσο καίγομαι για τη στρατηγική συμμαχία θα εξαρτηθεί και πόσο αυστηρός θα είμαι με τους όρους.

3) Αφού έχω κατασταλάξει στην τιμή στόχο και στους όρους κάνω μια αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου για να ενισχύσω τη συμμετοχή μου και να βγάλω λεφτά πουλώντας τες στο στρατηγικό εταίρο.

4) Συνεργάζομαι με τους όρους που εκ των προτέρων έχω συμφωνήσει, βγάζω λεφτά από την πώληση και δίνω τον ΟΤΕ για εμένα κυρίως αλλά και για τον άλλο συμφέρουσα τιμή. Όλα αυτά τα κάνω το συντομότερο δυνατό γιατί υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος του κάθε Βγενόπουλου.

Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι το όλο έργο. Η κυβέρνηση φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζει το θέμα με στενοκεφαλιά και προχειρότητα.

----------


## stef2

> Αν ήμουν κυβέρνηση πώς θα διαχειριζόμουν το θέμα ΟΤΕ:
> 1) ....και πρέπει *να κάνω και μια οικονομική μελέτη* για να δώ με ποιόν εταίρο θα μεγιστοποήσω την αξία της εταιρίας και τον πλούτο των μετόχων.....
> 
> 2) Συζητήσεις και οχλήσεις στους υποψηφίους καταλλήλους στρατηγικούς εταίρους *προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί αν οι όροι που έχω θέσει είναι ρεαλιστικοί* και αν διατίθεται κανείς να παίξει με αυτούς τους όρους και τίμημα απόκτησης. Επίσης, από το πόσο καίγομαι για τη στρατηγική συμμαχία θα εξαρτηθεί και πόσο αυστηρός θα είμαι με τους όρους.


Το πρώτο πως θα το κάνεις ;
Κι αν το κάνεις θα το ακυρώσεις με το δεύτερο αν οι άλλοι κρίνουν ότι οι όροι σου δεν είναι ρεαλιστικοί ;
Και άμα καίγεσαι θα το ακυρώσεις αναστέλλοντας την πώληση ;
Κι αν ανασταλεί  η πώληση  θα ισχύει η αρχική σου μελέτη χ χρόνο μετά; 




> Επίσης, από το πόσο καίγομαι για τη *στρατηγική συμμαχία* θα εξαρτηθεί και πόσο αυστηρός θα είμαι με τους όρους.


Στην περίπτωση της πώλησης δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της στρατηγικής συμμαχίας ανεξάρτητα τι λένε τα κανάλια και η εγχώρια πολιτική σκηνή. Στρατηγική συμμαχία θα ήταν αν μαζί με τον σύμμαχο σχεδίαζες επενδύσεις και ακολουθούσες κοινές πολιτικές κλπ. 
Εδώ απλά καιγόμαστε για τα φράγκα κατά την άποψη ορισμένων, καιγόμαστε για την  μείωση του κράτους  κατά άλλους κλπ, κλπ. 
Το πρόβλημα μας τελικά όμως είναι ότι μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ η εθνικότητα του αγοραστή  :Razz:  πχ πρέπει να είναι Γερμανός (DT) και όχι κανένας ψωριάρης Έλληνας ή Άραβας (MIG).
Αναρωτιέμαι αν η MIG είχε κανένα μικρό ποσοστό στην DT, θα πουλάγαμε;  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> Ειδες διαφημιση η 4νετ? μιλαει για ... καναπεδες κλπ (δηλ ΟΤΕ). Λοιπον στο τελος θα μαχαιρωνονται στις διαφημισεις.


Μας πηρανε χαμπαρι ρε παιδια
πως ετσι και γυρισουμε σπιτι, δεν το κουναμε απ τον καναπε
_(σε λιγο θα φοραμε καθετηρες)_ οπότε φερανε και τις διαφημισεις στα μετρα μας...: :ROFL: 


Να ζητησουμε το κοπιράιτ απ τον Βγενοπουλο, πώς γινεσαι μεσαζων επενδυτης (sic!) σε χρονο DT!!!

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μας πηρανε χαμπαρι ρε παιδια
> πως ετσι και γυρισουμε σπιτι, δεν το κουναμε απ τον καναπε
> _(σε λιγο θα φοραμε καθετηρες)_ οπότε φερανε και τις διαφημισεις στα μετρα μας...:
> 
> ...


Σωστος  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν καίγεται κανείς να δώσει μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση.

Στην τελική αν όντως είναι ανίκανοι ΚΑΙ στο να την πουλήσουν ας πάνε σπίτια τους.

----------


## EvilHawk

Κάνατε το λάθος και είδατε Ανατροπή εεεε?? καλά να πάθετε, μόλις άκουσα τα "υπουργικά" σχόλια επιστράτευσα το τηλεκοντρόλ ...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## diastasi

> Κάνατε το λάθος και είδατε Ανατροπή εεεε?? καλά να πάθετε, μόλις άκουσα τα "υπουργικά" σχόλια επιστράτευσα το τηλεκοντρόλ ...


Υπηρχε περιπτωση να ακουσεις κατι διαφορετικο?  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

Χεχε μονά ζυγά δικά σας τα θέλετε ε!

Αν τον πουλήσουν θα τους κατηγορήσετε ότι ξεπουλάνε την (ήδη πουλημένη) εθνική μας περιουσία...αν δεν τον πουλήσουν γιατί δεν τα βρίσκουν στους όρους θα τους κατηγορήσετε ότι είναι ανίκανοι ακόμα και να κάνουν αυτά που λένε...

Μπορείτε λοιπόν απλά να παραδεχτείτε ότι θέλετε να κάνετε αντιπολίτευση εδώ και όχι να συζητήσετε για το αν έχει νόημα να παραχωρηθεί η το μάνατζμεντ του ΟΤΕ.

Θέλετε στασιμότητα, θέλετε να παραμείνουν όλα όπως είναι απλά για να μπορείτε μετά να κράζετε τον κρατικό ΟΤΕ που δε λειτουργεί σωστά...

Όσο για το αν πουλιούνται κερδοφόρες επιχειρήσεις μια αναζήτηση θα σου δώσει πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα. Θα ήθελα όμως να μου δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα ζημιογόνου επιχείρησης στυλ Ολυμπιακής που πουλήθηκε και μάλιστα ο πωλητής πήρε και χρήματα...

----------


## emeliss

Κάνεις λάθος kanenas, το τελευταίο που μας απασχολεί είναι "να κάνουμε αντιπολίτευση". Επίσης κάνεις λάθος στο ότι είναι ήδη πουλημένη.

Δεν θέλουμε στασιμότητα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τραβάς φρένο την στιγμή που επιταχύνεις.

Φυσικά πολλοί θέλουν να αγοράσουν μια κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση. Ο φωστήρας που την πουλάει έχει πρόβλημα, ή αυτοί που αντιπροσωπεύει και δεν τον ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## argonaut

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν η MIG είχε κανένα μικρό ποσοστό στην DT, θα πουλάγαμε;


Η Blackstone Group έχει το 4,5% της DT. Και η Blackstone δεν είναι ένα οποιοδήποτε hedge fund.

Με το 4,5% απαίτησε θέση στο ΔΣ της DT και την πήρε.
Απαίτησε περικοπές σε θέσεις εργασίας για να βελτιωθούν τα αποτελέσματα και ο Rene τις έκανε.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο συνιδριτής της Blackstone, o Stephen Schwarzman, πήρε αποζημίωση 4,78 δις δολάρια το 2007 (δις =δισεκατομμύριο για όποιον δεν ξέρει). Ωραίος τύπος, αν σκεφθεί κανένας ότι ολόκληρη η χρηματιστηριακή αξία της Blacksone ήταν κοντά στα 4 δις.

Εν τω μεταξύ, από καιρού εις καιρόν, κυκλοφορούν φήμες ότ η Blackstone ενδιαφέρεται γα το 100% της DT.
Αν συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως θα αντιδράσει ο Αλογοσκούφης (ή όποιος τέλος πάντων είναι στην θέση του). 
Πως θα ενεργοποιήσει την τροπολογία; Πως θα μπλοκάρει πιθανή μελλοντική εξαγορά της DT;

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάνεις λάθος kanenas, το τελευταίο που μας απασχολεί είναι "να κάνουμε αντιπολίτευση". Επίσης κάνεις λάθος στο ότι είναι ήδη πουλημένη.


Εξήγησε μου σε παρακαλώ πως μια επιχείρηση όπου το 72% των μετοχών της ανήκει σε ιδιώτες δεν έχει πουληθεί...;

----------


## emeliss

Το έχουμε εξηγήσει ήδη πολλές φορές. Ψάξε στο forum...

----------


## kanenas3

> Το έχουμε εξηγήσει ήδη πολλές φορές. Ψάξε στο forum...


Στο ένα δεν απαντάς γιατί δε θέλεις, στο άλλο πετάς ένα γενικό ψάξε στο forum...Από επιχειρήματα είστε πρώτοι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

Έχουν γραφτεί σελίδες ολόκληρες. Είναι γραπτά και είναι εδώ μέσα. Δεν είμαστε πολιτικοί να λέμε συνεχώς τα ίδια πράγματα απλά για να τα λέμε, ούτε είμαστε σε καφενείο. Είναι forum, αν θες ψάξε. Αν δεν θες, κράτα τις απόψεις σου και να είσαι ευτυχισμένος με την πάρτη σου.

----------


## kanenas3

Αν επιμένεις ότι το 28 είναι μεγαλύτερο από το 72...ναι δεν πρόκειται να μπω καν στον κόπο να σου το αποδείξω.

----------


## diastasi

> Αν επιμένεις ότι το 28 είναι μεγαλύτερο από το 72...ναι δεν πρόκειται να μπω καν στον κόπο να σου το αποδείξω.


Ισως και ναναι! Ξεχασες τον Μητσοτακη και τις φοβερες του προσθεσεις?

----------


## Listarxos

> Θα σου δωσω μια πληροφορια για να τη ξερεις γενικα...
> Δε χρειαζεται το 50% μιας εταιριας για να την ελεγχεις.
> Την Εθνικη τραπεζα το κρατος την ελεγχει με 30% φιλτατε, αρκει οι υπολοιποι μετοχοι να μη συσπειρωνονται, και στην υποθεση της εθνικης ειναι τοσες χιλιαδες κοσμος που δε μπορουν να το κανουν.
> Και 3% να εχεις, αμα καποιοι απο το υπολοιπο 97% δεν μπορουν να ενωθουν για να κανουν 51% και εσυ εισαι ο αμεσως επομενος, εσυ εχεις τον ελεγχο!!!
> Τα υπολοιπα ειναι τυπικουρες για να μας κανουν να νιωθουμε ανετα οταν ακουμε οτι παιρνουν μονο το 20%...


Αυτο ελεγα λιγο πιο πανω αν θυμαστε.  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτο ελεγα λιγο πιο πανω αν θυμαστε.


Η διαφωνία είναι ως προς το αν έχει πουληθεί ή όχι ο ΟΤΕ...Μερικοί νομίζουν ότι δεν έχει πουληθεί ακόμα...

Σε αυτό που λες σχετικά με το μάνατζμεντ έχεις δίκιο και γι' αυτό και γίνεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη και όλοι οι μέτοχοι του οφείλουν να συμπεριφέρεται ως ιδιώτες ακόμα και αν μιλάμε για το ελληνικό δημόσιο.

----------


## argonaut

> Η διαφωνία είναι ως προς το αν έχει πουληθεί ή όχι ο ΟΤΕ...Μερικοί νομίζουν ότι δεν έχει πουληθεί ακόμα...
> 
> Σε αυτό που λες σχετικά με το μάνατζμεντ έχεις δίκιο και γι' αυτό και γίνεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη και όλοι οι μέτοχοι του οφείλουν να συμπεριφέρεται ως ιδιώτες ακόμα και αν μιλάμε για το ελληνικό δημόσιο.


Και τι έχεις να πεις για το γεγονός ότι τόσες συναλλαγές θα γίνουν (το 20% της MIG και το 3% του δημοσίου) με σημαντικότατο premium και ο μικρομέτοχος του ΟΤΕ δεν θα ωφεληθεί τίποτε.
Αυτός δεν θέλει να πουλήσει;
Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι δεν λειτουργεί και τόσο καλά η αγορά.

----------


## emeliss

Η αγορά λειτουργεί μια χαρά..... για κάποιους.

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕχμμμ παντα μερικοι ειναι ... πιο ισοι  απ τους υπολοιπους!!!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kanenas3

> Και τι έχεις να πεις για το γεγονός ότι τόσες συναλλαγές θα γίνουν (το 20% της MIG και το 3% του δημοσίου) με σημαντικότατο premium και ο μικρομέτοχος του ΟΤΕ δεν θα ωφεληθεί τίποτε.
> Αυτός δεν θέλει να πουλήσει;
> Σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι δεν λειτουργεί και τόσο καλά η αγορά.


Να υπενθυμίσω καταρχήν ότι δεν είμαι εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να φέρεστε έτσι  :Razz: 

Τα χρηματιστήρια σε όλον τον κόσμο λειτουργούνε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Κάποιος πουλάει σε μια τιμή και κάποιος αγοράζει σε αυτήν. Η τιμή αυτή δεν ισχύει για όλες τις μετοχές αλλά μόνο για τη συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα που διαθέτει ο πωλητής. Επομένως που είναι το παράξενο...γιατί το μόνο που βλέπω είναι μια αγοροπωλησία μετοχών μεταξύ 2 ιδιωτών και εκεί χώνεται και η κυβέρνηση και η αντιπολίτευση για να κερδίσουν ότι μπορούνε (κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου και για τους 2).

Σχετικά με το μάνατζμεντ ήταν γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια ότι ο στόχος είναι να δοθεί σε ξένους και ανεξάρτητα με το πως το ονομάζανε (στρατηγικό εταίρο κτλ) η πορεία ήταν η ίδια. Απλά απορώ και προβληματίζομαι με την έκπληξη σας για κάτι που ήταν γνωστό από πολύ καιρό πριν. Ανησυχώ γιατί δε βλέπω κάποιο λογικό επιχείρημα στο γιατί θα κάνει μεγαλύτερο κακό από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και οι μόνες προσπάθειες περιορίζονται στο να αναπαράγουν άρθρα για ότι κακό έχει κάνει η DT λες και μιλάμε για τη χειρότερη εταιρία στο χώρο.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα οι Γερμανοί (που αντικειμενικά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο). Το πρόβλημα είναι να μην είναι το κράτος στο τιμόνι. Για το γιατί θα σε παραπέμψω και πάλι στο forum.

ps. όταν εσύ βλέπους τους άλλους σαν εκπροσώπους της αντιπολίτευσης, λογικό είναι να σε βλέπουν σαν εκπρόσωπο της κυβέρνησης,

----------


## argonaut

> Να υπενθυμίσω καταρχήν ότι δεν είμαι εκπρόσωπος της κυβέρνησης οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να φέρεστε έτσι 
> 
> Τα χρηματιστήρια σε όλον τον κόσμο λειτουργούνε με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Κάποιος πουλάει σε μια τιμή και κάποιος αγοράζει σε αυτήν. Η τιμή αυτή δεν ισχύει για όλες τις μετοχές αλλά μόνο για τη συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα που διαθέτει ο πωλητής. Επομένως που είναι το παράξενο...γιατί το μόνο που βλέπω είναι μια αγοροπωλησία μετοχών μεταξύ 2 ιδιωτών και εκεί χώνεται και η κυβέρνηση και η αντιπολίτευση για να κερδίσουν ότι μπορούνε (κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου και για τους 2).
> 
> Σχετικά με το μάνατζμεντ ήταν γνωστό εδώ και χρόνια ότι ο στόχος είναι να δοθεί σε ξένους και ανεξάρτητα με το πως το ονομάζανε (στρατηγικό εταίρο κτλ) η πορεία ήταν η ίδια. Απλά απορώ και προβληματίζομαι με την έκπληξη σας για κάτι που ήταν γνωστό από πολύ καιρό πριν. Ανησυχώ γιατί δε βλέπω κάποιο λογικό επιχείρημα στο γιατί θα κάνει μεγαλύτερο κακό από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση και οι μόνες προσπάθειες περιορίζονται στο να αναπαράγουν άρθρα για ότι κακό έχει κάνει η DT λες και μιλάμε για τη χειρότερη εταιρία στο χώρο.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα με τα χρηματιστήρια.
Αν ήταν έτσι απλώς θα άλλαζαν πακέτα ανάμεσα σε μεγαλομετόχους. Δεν θα χρειάζονταν καν δημόσιες αγορές, θα υπήρχαν ιδιωτικά χρηματιστήρια όπως άλλωστε πάνε να κάνουνε ορισμένες τράπεζες.

Υπάρχει λόγος που οι μετοχές είναι διαπραγματεύσιμες από το κοινό.
Υπάρχει λόγος που όταν δεν υπάρχει διαπραγματευσιμότητα επεμβαίνουν οι αρχές.
Υπάρχει λόγος που σε όλα τα κράτη υπάρχει νομοθεσία που όταν κάποιος αποκτήσει το 30% (πχ Γερμανία) ή το 33% (πχ Ελλάδα) μίας εισηγμένης εταιρείας πρέπει να κάνει προσφορά για το σύνολο των υπόλοιπων μετοχών σε μία ελάχιστη ή δίκαιη τιμή.

Εδώ όμως έχουμε την περίπτωση της DT που προσπαθεί να πάρει το management και τις μισές θέσεις στο ΔΣ, θέλει να ενσωματώνει τα αποτελέσματα του ΟΤΕ στα δικά της με μόνον το 25% των μετοχών. Και για να το επιτύχει αυτό συναλλάσσεται με τον άλλο μεγαλομέτοχο, το κράτος, χωρίς οι μικρομέτοχοι να έχουν κανέναν λόγο. 
Και ρωτάω ξανά: αν η DT θέλει τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν μαζεύει το χαρτί στην ελεύθερη αγορά για να πάει στο 33%;

Γιατί οι υπόλοιποι μέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ δεν θα πρέπει να εκπροσωπούνται στο μελλοντικό ΔΣ;
Αυτοί που έχουν το 50% + 2 μετοχές κάνουν ότι θέλουν και δεν λογοδοτούν σε κανέναν άλλο;

Και τι πάει να πει στρατηγικός επενδυτής; Πως διασφαλίζει ο Αλογοσκούφης ότι η DT είναι και θα παραμείνει στρατηγικός επενδυτής;
Αν μετά από 1 χρόνο ή 6 μήνες η DT πει, δεν μου κάνετε, πουλάω σε ένα fund και φεύγω πως θα την σταματήσει ο Αλογοσκούφης;

Το πρόβλημα λοιπόν είναι ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση δεν ξέρει τι είναι: Είναι φιλελεύθερη; Είναι παρεμβατική; Είναι κρατικιστική;
Αμ δε, είναι λίγο απ' όλα, ότι την συμφέρει για πολιτικούς λόγους. Να γιατί δημιουργούνται αυτές οι τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις.

----------


## diastasi

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα με τα χρηματιστήρια.
> Αν ήταν έτσι απλώς θα άλλαζαν πακέτα ανάμεσα σε μεγαλομετόχους. Δεν θα χρειάζονταν καν δημόσιες αγορές, θα υπήρχαν ιδιωτικά χρηματιστήρια όπως άλλωστε πάνε να κάνουνε ορισμένες τράπεζες.
> 
> Υπάρχει λόγος που οι μετοχές είναι διαπραγματεύσιμες από το κοινό.
> Υπάρχει λόγος που όταν δεν υπάρχει διαπραγματευσιμότητα επεμβαίνουν οι αρχές.
> Υπάρχει λόγος που σε όλα τα κράτη υπάρχει νομοθεσία που όταν κάποιος αποκτήσει το 30% (πχ Γερμανία) ή το 33% (πχ Ελλάδα) μίας εισηγμένης εταιρείας πρέπει να κάνει προσφορά για το σύνολο των υπόλοιπων μετοχών σε μία ελάχιστη ή δίκαιη τιμή.
> 
> Εδώ όμως έχουμε την περίπτωση της DT που προσπαθεί να πάρει το management και τις μισές θέσεις στο ΔΣ, θέλει να ενσωματώνει τα αποτελέσματα του ΟΤΕ στα δικά της με μόνον το 25% των μετοχών. Και για να το επιτύχει αυτό συναλλάσσεται με τον άλλο μεγαλομέτοχο, το κράτος, χωρίς οι μικρομέτοχοι να έχουν κανέναν λόγο. 
> Και ρωτάω ξανά: αν η DT θέλει τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν μαζεύει το χαρτί στην ελεύθερη αγορά για να πάει στο 33%;
> ...


ΚΑι οχι μονο. Προσπαθει να μαζεψει χρημα με οποιοδηποτε κοστος για να βουλωσει τρυπες τιςι οποιες με μια σωστη οικονομικη πολιτικη θα μπορουσε να τις κλεισει μειωνοντας "εξοδα".
Αλλα ελα που αν το κανει αυτο θα "δυσαρεστησει" ατομα με μεγαλο πολιτικο κοστος.
Τα λεφτα που θα παρει απο τετοιες πωλησεις θα τελειωσουν συντομα. και μετα?
Μου θυμιζει μια γρια, πρωην πλουσια που με τη μεγαλη ζωη που εκανε (χωρις μετρο) εφτασε να πουλαει τα κτηματα της για να κανει δεξιωσεις.

----------


## yiapap

> Και τι πάει να πει στρατηγικός επενδυτής; Πως διασφαλίζει ο Αλογοσκούφης ότι η DT είναι και θα παραμείνει στρατηγικός επενδυτής;
> Αν μετά από 1 χρόνο ή 6 μήνες η DT πει, δεν μου κάνετε, πουλάω σε ένα fund και φεύγω πως θα την σταματήσει ο Αλογοσκούφης;


Συμφωνώ αλλά οι πιθανότητες να το κάνει αυτό η DT είναι (θεωρητικά) μικρότερες από αυτές π.χ. της MIG.
Κι αυτό γιατί η κάθε DT δεν προχωρά σε τέτοιες κινήσεις "ελαφρά τη καρδία". Βέβαια εννοείται ότι αν αύριο το θεωρήσει καλύτερο γι αυτήν μπορεί να πουλήσει. Εκεί να δεις γέλιο όμως που τελικά θα βρεθεί κάποιος με ποσοστό >20% που προβλέπει ο Αλογοσκούφης και έφτιαξε και ολόκληρη ρύθμιση τρομάρα μας  :Laughing:

----------


## adolf

> Συμφωνώ αλλά οι πιθανότητες να το κάνει αυτό η DT είναι (θεωρητικά) μικρότερες από αυτές π.χ. της MIG.
> Κι αυτό γιατί η κάθε DT δεν προχωρά σε τέτοιες κινήσεις "ελαφρά τη καρδία". Βέβαια εννοείται ότι αν αύριο το θεωρήσει καλύτερο γι αυτήν μπορεί να πουλήσει. Εκεί να δεις γέλιο όμως που τελικά θα βρεθεί κάποιος με ποσοστό >20% που προβλέπει ο Αλογοσκούφης και έφτιαξε και ολόκληρη ρύθμιση τρομάρα μας


Yiapap Αν συμβεί κάτι απο αυτά που γράφεις ( Κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αποκλείσει σε βάθος χρόνου ) εχει να πέσει " Κλαυσίγελος " που θα ακουστούμε πολύυυυυυ μακριά. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## kanenas3

Μόνο που δεν μπορεί να συμβεί γιατί όπως αναφέρεται ρητά, ο νέος αγοραστής θα πρέπει να έχει πάρει τη συγκατάθεση της αρμόδιας επιτροπής προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η αγορά.

Είπαμε...είναι ερασιτέχνες αλλά όχι και τόσο!  :Razz:

----------


## wireless_surfer

καλά, δηλαδη λέτε οι Ντόιτς θα είναι υπεράνω της τροποποίησης του Αλογοσκουφη ?  :Thinking: 
Όχι μόνο το 20% (δικαίωμα ψήφου) απαιτεί διυπουργική έκριση με αυτή την τροποποίηση, αλλά και οποιαδήποτε μεταφορά, τροποποίηση και αποφάσεις στις "ανώνυμες εταιρίες εθνικής στρατηγικής σημασίας", απαιτούν έγκριση του Υπουργού Οικονομίας τουλάχιστον.
Εγώ ξαναλέω (καθώς το διακρίνω πιο ξεκάθαρα κάθε φορα) πως είμαι της άποψης, πως το καταστατικό του ΟΤΕ και της κάθε ΑΕ του δημοσίου, απλά αποδίδει με αυτόν τον νόμο ες αεί ισχύ πλέον στο κράτος (ή αν θέλετε στα Υπουργεία  :Thinking:  ), υπεράνω δηλαδή των (μεγάλων) μετοχικών αποφάσεων.

----------


## argonaut

> Μόνο που δεν μπορεί να συμβεί γιατί όπως αναφέρεται ρητά, ο νέος αγοραστής θα πρέπει να έχει πάρει τη συγκατάθεση της αρμόδιας επιτροπής προκειμένου να ολοκληρωθεί η αγορά.
> 
> Είπαμε...είναι ερασιτέχνες αλλά όχι και τόσο!


Ακόμη μία φορά ένα πιθανό σενάριο:
Αφού η DT αγοράσει το 28% των μετοχών του ΟΤΕ, με την σειρά της εξαγοράζεται από το Blackstone Fund το οποίο κατέχει ήδη το 4% των μετοχών της. Αυτομάτως ένα "Κεφάλαιο Επιχειρηματικών Συμμετοχών" αποκτάει το 28% (και το management) του ΟΤΕ, εξέλιξη που υποτίθεται εμποδίζει η περίφημη τροπολογία.

Και το ερώτημα είναι: Πως θα μπλοκάρει την εξαγορά της DT η ελληνική κυβέρνηση;

Θα πει στον μελλοντικό αγοραστή της DT ότι εγώ έχω νόμο και δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις;

Εκτός βέβαια αν κάνει αναγκαστική επανακρατικοποίηση αλά Ούγκο Τσάβεζ. 

(Βέβαια το σενάριο έχει πολύ μικρές πιθανότητες αλλά δεν μπορεί να αποκλειστεί. Έχουν συμβεί και συμβαίνουν απίθανα πράγματα. Ποιός θα περίμενε ότι θα μπούκαραν οι εισαγγελείς σε μία εταιρεία-σύμβολο του Γερμανικού καπιταλισμού, την Siemens; Ποιός το περίμενε ότι η Parmalat θα βαρούσε κανόνι :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Εαν θυμηθουμε διαφορα σκηνικα που παιχτηκανε με τις Ελληνικες Τραπεζες και
 τις αφανεις, επιφανεις και αδιαφανεις  (μη) συγχωνευσεις τους
για κανενα σεναριο δεν μπορεις να λες πΟΤΕ!!!
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## kanenas3

@argonaut

Δε χρειάζεται να εμποδίσει και φυσικά δε μπορεί να εμποδίσει την πώληση της DT. Μπορεί όμως άνετα να επικαλεστεί τη συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση και να αναγκάσει τη νέα DT να πουλήσει το σύνολο ή ένα μέρος των μετοχών της ώστε να πέσει στο 20%. Η ρύθμιση που έγινε δεν είναι μια και έξω αλλά υπόκειται σε διαρκεί έλεγχο (λέμε τώρα...). Φαντάσου το κάτι σαν τις άδειες λειτουργίας ενός μπαρ. Αν δεν τηρεί τις προϋποθέσεις μπορούνε να την αφαιρέσουν με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε λέω ότι έτσι θα γίνει αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση θα μπορούνε να το κάνουν.


@manoulamou

Αν μπορείς θύμισε μου μια κερδοφόρο δημόσια τράπεζα που πουλήθηκε... :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic





> @manoulamou
> Αν μπορείς θύμισε μου μια κερδοφόρο δημόσια τράπεζα που πουλήθηκε...


Αυτη που ξερω απο μεσα παντως, την γλυτωσε στο και 5'
κι ενω ολοι εχοντας την σιγουρη, συζητουσαν για τις επομενες κινησεις... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δεν επροκειτο καν για σεναριο!
	

 :On topic please:

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic


		Πετάς το off topic σχόλιο και μετά μας κάνεις και παρατήρηση γιατί είμαστε off topc...καλό δε μπορώ να πω.  :Smile:

----------


## Xguru

> Αν μπορείς θύμισε μου μια κερδοφόρο δημόσια τράπεζα που πουλήθηκε...


Θύμισέ μου μια σειρά σοβαρών μέτρων και πολιτικής για την εξυγείανση δημόσιας τράπεζας που παρουσίαζε ζημιές πρωτού πουληθεί...  

Εντάξει να μιλάμε για τρένα, για εταιρίες υποδομής κλπ κλπ. αλλά το επιχείρημα ότι μια  μηχανή χρήματος που λέγεται τράπεζα παρουσιάζει ζημιές και η ιδιωτικοποίηση είναι μονόδρομος μου φαίνεται γελοίο. Τότε θα πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί πρώτα η κυβέρνηση που δε μπορεί να κάνει μια μηχανή χρήματος να δουλέψει.

----------


## stef2

> Αν μπορείς θύμισε μου μια κερδοφόρο δημόσια τράπεζα που πουλήθηκε...


Ιονική :Wink:

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic


		Μια τράπεζα (Εμπορική) πούλησε τις μετοχές μιας άλλης (Ιονικής)  :Wink: 



@Xguru

Οι τράπεζες όπως και όλες οι επιχειρήσεις χρειάζονται οργάνωση, κεφάλαιο και όραμα για να έχουν κέρδη. Δεν υπάρχουν μηχανές που γεννάνε χρήμα. Τρανή απόδειξη οι τεράστιες ζημιές και οι χρεοκοπίες τραπεζών παγκοσμίως λόγω λάθος αποφάσεων.

Γενικότερα είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αποδοτικότερη της δημόσιας...

----------


## stef2

> Γενικότερα είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αποδοτικότερη της δημόσιας...


Οικονομικός μύθος  :Wink: 
Μη συγκρίσιμα πράγματα, μεγέθη, στόχοι κλπ
Την μεν ιδιωτική οικονομία την διοικούν managers την δε δημόσια πολιτικοί. :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Γενικότερα είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αποδοτικότερη της δημόσιας...


Κανενας οικονομολογος  παγκοσμια και στο διηνεκες δεν εχει αποδειξει αυτο το πραγμα.
Ουτε το αντιθετο βεβαια.

----------


## PopManiac

> Κανενας οικονομολογος  παγκοσμια και στο διηνεκες δεν εχει αποδειξει αυτο το πραγμα.
> Ουτε το αντιθετο βεβαια.


Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς, ποια αγορά, ποιες εταιρείες, ποια κλίμακα εταιρειών, τι είδους ιδιωτικοποίηση κλπ κλπ κλπ...

Αν θέλεις σου δίνω βιβλιογραφία

----------


## Xguru

> @Xguru
> 
> Οι τράπεζες όπως και όλες οι επιχειρήσεις χρειάζονται οργάνωση, κεφάλαιο και όραμα για να έχουν κέρδη. Δεν υπάρχουν μηχανές που γεννάνε χρήμα.


Οι τράπεζες δανείζονται με επιτόκια Α και δανείζουν με επιτόκιο Α+κάτι. Αυτό για εμένα είναι μηχανή χρήματος. Κεφάλαιο υπάρχει προκειμένουν να δημιουργηθεί και φυσικά υπάρχει και η κεφαλαλαιαγορά αν θέλουν να αντλήσουν παραπάνω. Για την οργάνωση, το όραμα και τα κέρδη βάζεις διοικητή έναν επιτυχημένο διοικητή του ιδιωτικού τομέα και τον πληρώνεις αδρά με τεράστια bonus αν κάνει δουλειά.





> Τρανή απόδειξη οι τεράστιες ζημιές και οι χρεοκοπίες τραπεζών παγκοσμίως λόγω λάθος αποφάσεων.


Πάντως ζημιές σαν καθαρό αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο για τράπεζα. Κάποιες διαγραφές έκαναν μερικές μεγάλες τράπεζες για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους (δανείζω σε όποιον μιλάει αγγλικά και έχει ταυτότητα) που δε χρειάζεται να είσαι guru για να τις αποφύγεις. 2 όχι αμιγώς τράπεζες (northern rock & Bear and Stearns) χρεωκόπησαν αλλά αυτό σύνεβαινε πάντοτε και επίσης ιδιωτικές είναι. Οπότε; 





> Γενικότερα είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αποδοτικότερη της δημόσιας...


Σωστό. Επίσης, είναι γενικά αποδεκτό ότι κάτι πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιείται όταν αυξάνεται το κοινωνικό όφελος από την ιδιωτικοποίηση. Στην περίπτωση της τράπεζας κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη είναι λάθος να δίνεις εν λευκώ την κότα με τα χρυσά αυγά. Βάλε έναν αγρότη που ξέρει να την προσέχει αν δεν μπορείς ο ίδιος, και πλήρωσε τον καλά. Αλλά η κότα να είναι δικιά σου.

----------


## kanenas3

> Οικονομικός μύθος 
> Μη συγκρίσιμα πράγματα, μεγέθη, στόχοι κλπ
> Την μεν ιδιωτική οικονομία την διοικούν managers την δε δημόσια πολιτικοί.


Συμφωνούμε στη θεωρία αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάποιοι αντιδρούνε όταν αυτό πάει να εφαρμοστεί στην πράξη όπως πχ ήδη γίνεται στη ΔΕΗ και πάνε να κάνουνε στον ΟΤΕ.





> Κανενας οικονομολογος  παγκοσμια και στο διηνεκες δεν εχει αποδειξει αυτο το πραγμα.
> Ουτε το αντιθετο βεβαια.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Κανένας οικονομολόγος δεν έχει καταφέρει να το αποδείξει μέχρι σήμερα! Η ιστορία όμως έχει αποδείξει και κάθε δυνατό τρόπο ότι ο κόσμος θα ζούσε ακόμα στο μεσαίωνα αν στηριζόταν στο δημόσιο. Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν μειονεκτήματα...απλά είναι σίγουρα ο πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος οργάνωσης.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 10 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> Οι τράπεζες δανείζονται με επιτόκια Α και δανείζουν με επιτόκιο Α+κάτι. Αυτό για εμένα είναι μηχανή χρήματος. Κεφάλαιο υπάρχει προκειμένουν να δημιουργηθεί και φυσικά υπάρχει και η κεφαλαλαιαγορά αν θέλουν να αντλήσουν παραπάνω. Για την οργάνωση, το όραμα και τα κέρδη βάζεις διοικητή έναν επιτυχημένο διοικητή του ιδιωτικού τομέα και τον πληρώνεις αδρά με τεράστια bonus αν κάνει δουλειά.


Σωστό αλλά λίγο αναχρονιστικό πλέον. Από τη φάση της απελευθέρωσης της τραπεζικής αγοράς τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετα.





> Πάντως ζημιές σαν καθαρό αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο για τράπεζα. Κάποιες διαγραφές έκαναν μερικές μεγάλες τράπεζες για πολύ συγκεκριμένους λόγους (δανείζω σε όποιον μιλάει αγγλικά και έχει ταυτότητα) που δε χρειάζεται να είσαι guru για να τις αποφύγεις. 2 όχι αμιγώς τράπεζες (northern rock & Bear and Stearns) χρεωκόπησαν αλλά αυτό σύνεβαινε πάντοτε και επίσης ιδιωτικές είναι. Οπότε;


Αλίμονο αν έσκαγαν καθημερινά τράπεζες. Πάντως τα τελευταία 100 χρόνια είχαμε 5-6 γερά σκασίματα και αντίστοιχα κραχ με σοβαρές επιπτώσεις σε όλον τον κόσμο. Στις "ζημιάρικες" τράπεζες μπορείς να προσθέσεις μερικές ακόμα όπως HSBC, Morgan Stanley, UBS και πολλές πολλές άλλες...για την ακρίβεια το σύνολο σχεδόν τον Αμερικάνικων τραπεζών και αρκετών Ευρωπαϊκών. Επίσης δεν έκαναν κάποιες διαγραφές αλλά διαγραφές δισεκατομμυρίων...πολλών δισεκατομμυρίων που παρά τις ενισχύσεις σε ρευστό δεν μπορούνε να ορθοποδήσουν και δυστυχώς για εμάς έχουμε και μεγάλη συνέχεια...

----------


## emeliss

Αποδοτικός για κάποιους κυρίους στο ΣΕΒ.

----------


## maik

> Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς, ποια αγορά, ποιες εταιρείες, ποια κλίμακα εταιρειών, τι είδους ιδιωτικοποίηση κλπ κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Αν θέλεις σου δίνω βιβλιογραφία


Δεν διαβαζεις ... δεν διαβαζεις... τσ τσ τσ




> Γενικότερα είναι κοινώς αποδεκτό ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι αποδοτικότερη της δημόσιας...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=175

Πανω σε αυτο απαντησα.

----------


## foyltaka

*Κινδυνεύει μια συμφωνία που συμφέρει ΟΤΕ και Ελλάδα*

σύμφωνα με άρθρο του κυρίου Π.Βουρλούμη στην  ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ

----------


## papail

> *Κινδυνεύει μια συμφωνία που συμφέρει ΟΤΕ και Ελλάδα*
> 
> σύμφωνα με άρθρο του κυρίου Π.Βουρλούμη στην  ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


Δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο παππούς.................

----------


## emeliss

> Το 28% που ελέγχει το Δημόσιο δεν του δίνει τη διοίκηση εκτός αν το υπόλοιπο 72% συμπλέει ή αδρανεί. Οπως απέδειξε η περιπέτεια με τη MIG, η συμπεριφορά των υπολοίπων μετόχων δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται δεδομένη, ιδίως δε σε περίπτωση που δεν ευοδωθεί η συμφωνία με την Deutsche Telekom είναι βέβαιο ότι θα υπάρξουν αναταράξεις





> Σχήματα συνδιοίκησης 50:50, όπου αφορούν λειτουργικές αποφάσεις, όπως το επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο και ο προϋπολογισμός, είναι καταστροφικά. Οδηγούν ή σε παράλυση ή σε κακούς συμβιβασμούς. Για να πάει μπροστά μια εταιρεία κάποιος πρέπει να έχει την τελευταία λέξη σε τέτοια θέματα


Σε αυτά συμφωνώ.

----------


## Tem

> *Κινδυνεύει μια συμφωνία που συμφέρει ΟΤΕ και Ελλάδα*
> 
> σύμφωνα με άρθρο του κυρίου Π.Βουρλούμη στην  ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


σιγά να μην κινδυνεύει. Η πώληση έχει συμφωνηθεί. Εις όφελος του αγοραστή και αυτών που θα εισπράξουν τις απαραίτητες μίζες  :Wink:

----------


## foyltaka

> Κατοχυρώνει τον έλεγχο του κράτους εκεί που πραγματικά έχει σημασία, *αφήνοντας τη λειτουργία* στα χέρια μιας πεπειραμένης τηλεπικοινωνιακής επιχείρησης





> Για να πάει μπροστά μια εταιρεία κάποιος πρέπει να έχει την τελευταία λέξη σε τέτοια θέματα, και στην περίπτωση τηλεπικοινωνιακής επιχείρησης ο ρόλος αυτός ανήκει στον *μέτοχο που προέρχεται από τον κλάδο*.


Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πια, οτι σε περίπτωση συμφωνίας ,ο έλεγχος της επιχείρησης περνά στους Γερμανούς.

----------


## emeliss

Ήταν ξεκάθαρο από πριν

----------


## agrelaphon

> ...κινδυνεύει μια συμφωνία πολύ συμφέρουσα για τη χώρα και για τον ΟΤΕ. Για τον λόγο αυτό παραβαίνω τον κανόνα της σιωπής, που έχω επιβάλει στον εαυτό μου.


Καλά, ας μην αυτομαστιγωθεί κιόλας...  :Whip:

----------


## maik

Μαλον η καρεκλα κινδυνευει  :Chair:

----------


## papail

> Ετσι, κινδυνεύει μια συμφωνία πολύ συμφέρουσα για τη χώρα καi για τον ΟΤΕ.ιΓια τον λόγο αυτό παραβαίνω τον κανόνα της σιωπής, που έχω επιβάλει στον εαυτό μου.


Μιλάμε για το άρθρο -ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΣΗ. 
Αυτή την κίνηση περίμεναν η Κυβέρνηση και οι Γερμανοί για να σωθεί η συμφωνία.



> Ο Οργανισμός από το καλοκαίρι του 2007 περνάει μια περίοδο ανησυχίας και αβεβαιότητας που έχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα σε όλους τους τομείς της δραστηριότητάς του. Αυτό πρέπει να σταματήσει πριν γίνει μόνιμη ζημιά.


Άραγε ποιος είναι επικεφαλής του Οργανισμού από  το 2004;Τι έκανε για να μην φθάσει σε αυτή την κατάσταση;
 Ομολογεί αποτυχία;



> Πριν από το 2004 ο ΟΤΕ ήταν έρμαιο συμφερόντων – κόμματα, προμηθευτές, συνδικαλισμός. Ολοι αυτοί επεδίωκαν οφέλη ξένα προς τα συμφέροντα του Οργανισμού, των μετόχων, εργαζομένων και καταναλωτών. Τότε ακόμη το μονοπώλιο ήταν φρέσκο και ο ΟΤΕ άντεχε. Σήμερα ο ανταγωνισμός είναι οξύτατος και δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια λαθών.


Το ίδιο σχόλιο.
Άραγε ποιος είναι επικεφαλής του Οργανισμού από  το 2004;Τι έκανε για να μην φθάσει σε αυτή την κατάσταση;
 Ομολογεί αποτυχία;

*ΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ.*

Το παίζει καλό παιδί για να επιβιώσει στην νέα κατάσταση;

----------


## eeop

Η περίληψη ολόκληρου του άρθρου:
Σας παρακαλώ  , έχω παιδιά να μεγαλώσω, μην με ξηλώσετε :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

Έχει ανάγκη ο Παναγής και ο κάθε Παναγής που είναι Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος σε μια μεγάλη Α.Ε. ? 
Για αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν και τα "πακέτα εξόδου" στις *ειδικές συμβάσεις εργασίας* τους, με εξαψήφια νούμερα εννοείται !  :Wink: 
Η "παρέμβαση" του κ. Βουρλούμη κάθε άλλο παρά τυχαία είναι πάντως.  :Wink:

----------


## papail

> Έχει ανάγκη ο Παναγής και ο κάθε Παναγής που είναι Πρόεδρος & Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος σε μια μεγάλη Α.Ε. ? 
> Για αυτό άλλωστε υπάρχουν και τα "πακέτα εξόδου" στις *ειδικές συμβάσεις εργασίας* τους, με εξαψήφια νούμερα εννοείται ! 
> Η "παρέμβαση" του κ. Βουρλούμη κάθε άλλο παρά τυχαία είναι πάντως.


Ίσως θέλει να υπογράψει καινούρια *ειδική σύμβαση εργασίας*  με καλύτερο *πακέτο εξόδου*.
Αλλά όσα και να είναι τα λεφτά , η εξουσία είναι γλυκιά .
Δες και τους πολιτικούς μας .................

----------


## Jazzer

> Ίσως θέλει να υπογράψει καινούρια *ειδική σύμβαση εργασίας*  με καλύτερο *πακέτο εξόδου*.
> Αλλά όσα και να είναι τα λεφτά , η εξουσία είναι γλυκιά .
> Δες και τους πολιτικούς μας .................


Ούτως ή άλλως για τους Γερμανούς έχει τελειώσει το έργο του ο κ. Βουρλούμης, η καρέκλα του *αν τελικά τα βρούνε με την Κυβέρνηση*, θα γίνει από καρέκλα εξουσίας, ένα ακόμα δερμάτινο κάθισμα. :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

Χριστος Ανεστη και Χρονια Πολλα. Οσο για τα αυγα επρεπε να τα σπασουμε στα κεφαλια μερικων.
Αντε και του χρονου !!!

----------


## emeliss

Να σου πω την αλήθεια περίμενα μέσα στις γιορτές να έπεφταν οι υπογραφές...

----------


## Jazzer

Το τριήμερο που ακολουθεί θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, αφού όπως φαίνεται θα κριθεί αν θα επιτευχθεί τελικά συμφωνία μεταξύ Κυβέρνησης και D.T. ή θα έχουμε "ναυάγιο".  :Wink:

----------


## papail

> Το τριήμερο που ακολουθεί θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, αφού όπως φαίνεται θα κριθεί αν θα επιτευχθεί τελικά συμφωνία μεταξύ Κυβέρνησης και D.T. ή θα έχουμε "ναυάγιο".



Αυτό ίσως είναι και καλό, με την έννοια ότι ίσως η Κυβέρνηση να μην έχει διάθεση ξεπουλήματος αλλά σκληρού διαπραγματευτή.Λέως ..........ίσως,

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


 :Thinking: Ψιχουλα, ψιχουλα...
Το πασι-γνωστο παραμυθι με Χανσελ και Γκρετελ ... γερμανικο δεν ηταν; :Thinking: 
Υπαρχει και σε πολιτικως ορθη εκδοχη....

----------


## emeliss

> Ψιχουλα, ψιχουλα...
> Το παραμυθι με Χανσελ και Γκρετελ γερμανικο ηταν;
> Υπαρχει και σε πολιτιικως ορθη εκδοχη....


Αδελφοί Γκριμ από την Hanau.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 60 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

ΟΤΕ: Συνεχίζονται οι διαπραγματεύσεις

----------


## kanenas3

Ναι ναι η γνωστή ιστορία με τους βαρβάρους που φταίνε για όλα και οι μόνοι καλοί είμαστε εμείς...

Μόνο που τώρα έχουμε χωριστεί σε καλούς και σε κακούς και εμείς οι ίδιοι...

----------


## diastasi

> Ναι ναι η γνωστή ιστορία με τους βαρβάρους που φταίνε για όλα και οι μόνοι καλοί είμαστε εμείς...
> 
> Μόνο που τώρα έχουμε χωριστεί σε καλούς και σε κακούς και εμείς οι ίδιοι...


Κι εσυ? με ποιους εισαι?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Κι εσυ? με ποιους εισαι?


Εξαρτάται από το πως βλέπεις  :Razz: 

Τέσπα, η ουσία είναι ότι όντως διαπραγματεύονται αλλά δυστυχώς το λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου πράγμα. Το δικαίωμα βέτο κρύβει τους κινδύνους που επισήμανε ο Βουρλούμης. Δε γίνεται να αποφασίζουν και οι δυο γιατί σε κάποια φάση που θα διαφωνούν κάποιος θα πρέπει να μπορεί να πάρει την απόφαση αλλιώς δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.

Την κυβέρνηση δε τι βλέπω να υποχωρεί λόγω αντιδράσεων. Τους Γερμανούς δεν τους βλέπω να έχουν τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. Βλέπω το Βγενόπουλο να χάνει τα μαλλιά τους μετά από αυτήν την εξέλιξη και πολλούς δημοσιογράφους να καταπίνουν την γλώσσα τους για τα "τρελά" κέρδη (5%) της MIG...

Τώρα βέβαια που το ξανασκέφτομαι...μάλλον θα κράξουν την κυβέρνηση για ανικανότητα για να την βγάλουν καθαροί. Έτσι για άλλη μια φορά θα βγούμε χαμένοι όλοι μας γιατί αρνούμαστε να ακολουθήσουμε τις εξελίξεις.

----------


## g_alkis

> Εξαρτάται από το πως βλέπεις 
> 
> Τέσπα, η ουσία είναι ότι όντως διαπραγματεύονται αλλά δυστυχώς το λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου πράγμα. Το δικαίωμα βέτο κρύβει τους κινδύνους που επισήμανε ο Βουρλούμης. Δε γίνεται να αποφασίζουν και οι δυο γιατί σε κάποια φάση που θα διαφωνούν κάποιος θα πρέπει να μπορεί να πάρει την απόφαση αλλιώς δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.
> 
> Την κυβέρνηση δε τι βλέπω να υποχωρεί λόγω αντιδράσεων. Τους Γερμανούς δεν τους βλέπω να έχουν τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. Βλέπω το Βγενόπουλο να χάνει τα μαλλιά τους μετά από αυτήν την εξέλιξη και πολλούς δημοσιογράφους να καταπίνουν την γλώσσα τους για τα "τρελά" κέρδη (5%) της MIG...
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια που το ξανασκέφτομαι...μάλλον θα κράξουν την κυβέρνηση για ανικανότητα για να την βγάλουν καθαροί. Έτσι για άλλη μια φορά θα βγούμε χαμένοι όλοι μας γιατί αρνούμαστε να ακολουθήσουμε τις εξελίξεις.


Ο διευθυντής ειδήσεων του MEGA είσαι?  :Razz:

----------


## diastasi

> Εξαρτάται από το πως βλέπεις 
> 
> Τέσπα, η ουσία είναι ότι όντως διαπραγματεύονται αλλά δυστυχώς το λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου πράγμα. Το δικαίωμα βέτο κρύβει τους κινδύνους που επισήμανε ο Βουρλούμης. Δε γίνεται να αποφασίζουν και οι δυο γιατί σε κάποια φάση που θα διαφωνούν κάποιος θα πρέπει να μπορεί να πάρει την απόφαση αλλιώς δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.
> 
> Την κυβέρνηση δε τι βλέπω να υποχωρεί λόγω αντιδράσεων. Τους Γερμανούς δεν τους βλέπω να έχουν τάσεις αυτοκτονίας. Βλέπω το Βγενόπουλο να χάνει τα μαλλιά τους μετά από αυτήν την εξέλιξη και πολλούς δημοσιογράφους να καταπίνουν την γλώσσα τους για τα "τρελά" κέρδη (5%) της MIG...
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια που το ξανασκέφτομαι...μάλλον θα κράξουν την κυβέρνηση για ανικανότητα για να την βγάλουν καθαροί. Έτσι για άλλη μια φορά θα βγούμε χαμένοι όλοι μας γιατί αρνούμαστε να ακολουθήσουμε τις εξελίξεις.




Off Topic


		ασχετο: αυτες τις μερες ειμαι Θεσσαλονικη κι εχω παθει πλακα με την ανεση που μπορω να παρκαρω και να κυκλοφορησω. Τριανδρια-Ωραιοκαστρο= 12', ΜΑρτιου-Αγ.Σοφιας=10'

----------


## emeliss

Και η μάχη ξαναρχίζει

Σχεδόν έτοιμη είναι η συμφωνία ανάμεσα στο ελληνικό δημόσιο και την Deutche Telekom για τον ΟΤΕ
από το skai.gr

Απεργιακές Κινητοποιήσεις στις 6,7 Μαϊου - Συλλαλητήριο 
Απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις-συλλαλητήριο για την εκποίηση του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ  
από το ome-ote.gr

----------


## kanenas3

Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά η μάχη έχει τελειώσει πριν αρχίσει! Από τη στιγμή που αποφασίστηκε το μακρινό 1996 η ιδιωτικοποίηση, ο σκοπός ήταν σε κάποια φάση να δοθεί και το μάνατζμεντ.

Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι με απεργίες θα αλλάξει κάτι...περαστικά σου.

----------


## emeliss

> Τώρα αν νομίζεις ότι με απεργίες θα αλλάξει κάτι...περαστικά σου.


Γιατρέ, ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω...

πάρε εσύ το μπλε χαπάκι.

----------


## g_alkis

> Και η μάχη ξαναρχίζει
> 
> Σχεδόν έτοιμη είναι η συμφωνία ανάμεσα στο ελληνικό δημόσιο και την Deutche Telekom για τον ΟΤΕ
> από το skai.gr
> 
> Απεργιακές Κινητοποιήσεις στις 6,7 Μαϊου - Συλλαλητήριο 
> Απεργιακές κινητοποιήσεις-συλλαλητήριο για την εκποίηση του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ  
> από το ome-ote.gr


Επέκταση των διακοπών του Πάσχα-Πρωτομαγιάς
Να χαρώ εγώ...

----------


## diastasi

> Γιατρέ, ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω...
> 
> πάρε εσύ το μπλε χαπάκι.


Καλο  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Γιατρέ, ευχαριστώ, δεν θα πάρω...
> 
> πάρε εσύ το μπλε χαπάκι.


Το να αρνείσαι την πραγματικότητα είναι ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της αλλά σίγουρα δε σου λύνει τα προβλήματα... :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> Επέκταση των διακοπών του Πάσχα-Πρωτομαγιάς
> Να χαρώ εγώ...


Διακοπές δεν είναι όταν κατεβαίνεις σε συλλαλητήρια και χάνεις μεροκάματα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........




> Το να αρνείσαι την πραγματικότητα είναι ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της αλλά σίγουρα δε σου λύνει τα προβλήματα...


Άλλο πράγμα η άρνηση, άλλο η άκριτη αποδοχή και άλλο ο αγώνας για τα πιστεύω σου.
Συνέχισε να σφυρίζεις, αλλά το να είσαι σε μια γωνιά και να σφυρίζεις ποτέ δεν έλυσε κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## diastasi

> Το να αρνείσαι την πραγματικότητα είναι ένας τρόπος αντιμετώπισης της αλλά σίγουρα δε σου λύνει τα προβλήματα...


Εαν δεν υπηρχαν αντιδρασεις στη κοινωνια ακομη θα ημασταν χωρισμενοι σε ειλωτες και μη.
(Οχι οτι εχουμε και καμια μεγαλη διαφορα αλλα λεμε τωρα)

----------


## g_alkis

> Διακοπές δεν είναι όταν κατεβαίνεις σε συλλαλητήρια και χάνεις μεροκάματα.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Άλλο πράγμα η άρνηση, άλλο η άκριτη αποδοχή και άλλο ο αγώνας για τα πιστεύω σου.
> Συνέχισε να σφυρίζεις, αλλά το να είσαι σε μια γωνιά και να σφυρίζεις ποτέ δεν έλυσε κάποιο πρόβλημα.


Άν το αποτέλεσμα είναι διαγεγραμμένο και οι αποφάσεις έχουν ήδη ληφθεί καλύτερα να προσαρμοστώ στα νέα δεδομένα παρά να προβαίνω σε ανούσιους αλλαλαγμούς. Αλλά ξέχασα: "δεν θα περάσει", "ο λαός θα το ανατρέψει", "μη σκύβεις το κεφάλι, αντίσταση και πάλι", "αγώνας μέχρι να νικήσουμε" και λοιπά δακρύβρεχτα συνθήματα αλά Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος

----------


## diastasi

συγγνωμη.. ξεχασα το σφυριγμα  :Whistle:   :Smile:

----------


## Antre

> Άν το αποτέλεσμα είναι διαγεγραμμένο και οι αποφάσεις έχουν ήδη ληφθεί καλύτερα να προσαρμοστώ στα νέα δεδομένα παρά να προβαίνω σε ανούσιους αλλαλαγμούς. Αλλά ξέχασα: "δεν θα περάσει", "ο λαός θα το ανατρέψει", "μη σκύβεις το κεφάλι, αντίσταση και πάλι", "αγώνας μέχρι να νικήσουμε" και λοιπά δακρύβρεχτα συνθήματα αλά Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος


Δηλαδή αν σου ορμήσει ένας βιαστής, επειδή κρατάει μαχαίρι, θα του στήσεις κώλο; Έλεος με αυτή την κοντόφθαλμη νοοτροπία... δεν συνειδητοποιείς ότι ακόμα και χαμένος να είναι ένας αγώνας τουλάχιστον δίνεις το παρόν; 

Αν δεν δώσεις το παρόν και δεν νιώσουν έστω μια πίεση τότε θα αρχίσουν να μας αυτώνουν ακόμη περισσότερο στο μέλλον

----------


## diastasi

> Άν το αποτέλεσμα είναι διαγεγραμμένο και οι αποφάσεις έχουν ήδη ληφθεί καλύτερα να προσαρμοστώ στα νέα δεδομένα παρά να προβαίνω σε ανούσιους αλλαλαγμούς. Αλλά ξέχασα: "δεν θα περάσει", "ο λαός θα το ανατρέψει", "μη σκύβεις το κεφάλι, αντίσταση και πάλι", "αγώνας μέχρι να νικήσουμε" και λοιπά δακρύβρεχτα συνθήματα αλά Νίκος Ξανθόπουλος


Με αυτο το σκεπτικο δεν υπαρχει λογος η 4νετ να εχει Τεχνικη Υποστηριξη και 13831. Αστο να δουλευει οπως δουλευει.. γιατι να φωναζουμε?
Και οι μισοι χρηστες εδω μεσα δεν υπαρχει λογος να υπαρχουν αφου οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει.

Και οι δικαστικες αποφασεις υπερ του πολιτη δεν θα επρεπε να ληφθουν αφου το δημοσιο κανει οτι γουσταρει.

----------


## emeliss

> Δηλαδή αν σου ορμήσει ένας βιαστής, επειδή κρατάει μαχαίρι, θα του στήσεις κώλο;


Δυστυχώς είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο σήμερα η απάθεια.

----------


## g_alkis

> Δηλαδή αν σου ορμήσει ένας βιαστής, επειδή κρατάει μαχαίρι, θα του στήσεις κώλο; Έλεος με αυτή την κοντόφθαλμη νοοτροπία... δεν συνειδητοποιείς ότι ακόμα και χαμένος να είναι ένας αγώνας τουλάχιστον δίνεις το παρόν; 
> 
> Αν δεν δώσεις το παρόν και δεν νιώσουν έστω μια πίεση τότε θα αρχίσουν να μας αυτώνουν ακόμη περισσότερο στο μέλλον


Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα σου είναι ατυχές καθώς τότε 1) δίνω μάχη για τη ζωή μου (παρακαλώ μην πει κανείς κανά δακρύβρεχτο "και εδώ για την ζωή μας πολεμάμε") 2) μπορώ να αντισταθώ (δεν είναι προγεγραμμένο το αποτέλεσμα).
Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Άλλο δίνω το παρόν για να καταλάβουν οτι δεν είμαι ζωάδι να μου περνάνε τα πάντα και άλλο να φαντάζομαι/ονειροπολώ/καθοδηγούμαι οτι θα το ανατρέψω με λοιπά "κόκκινα" παραμυθατζιδικα συνθήματα

----------


## diastasi

> Το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα σου είναι ατυχές καθώς τότε 1) δίνω μάχη για τη ζωή μου (παρακαλώ μην πει κανείς κανά δακρύβρεχτο "και εδώ για την ζωή μας πολεμάμε") 2) μπορώ να αντισταθώ (δεν είναι προγεγραμμένο το αποτέλεσμα).
> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Άλλο δίνω το παρόν για να καταλάβουν οτι δεν είμαι ζωάδι να μου περνάνε τα πάντα και άλλο να φαντάζομαι/ονειροπολώ/καθοδηγούμαι οτι θα το ανατρέψω με λοιπά "κόκκινα" παραμυθατζιδικα συνθήματα


 Πολλα "προδιαγεγραμμενα" εχουν αλλαξει αγαπητε μου, αρκει να μην εισαι πολιτης του καναπε, του Χατζηνικολαου, της Σταη και της Πανια.

----------


## emeliss

Τίποτα δεν είναι προγεγραμμένο.

Ειδικά εσύ g_alkis έχεις παρακολουθήσει τις εξελίξεις και από την αρχή είχες εκφράσει συγκεκριμένη άποψη. Μην λες τώρα για "προγεγραμμένα".

----------


## kanenas3

Περίπτωση όμως να συμφωνεί κανείς δεν υπάρχει ε...;

Αν πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε σημαίνει είτε ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε τι "παιχνίδι" παίζεται πίσω από την πλάτη μας, είτε ότι στήνουμε κώλο...Ωραία λογική, δημοκρατικότατη! Πήρε το 5% από μόνο το δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα μας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα και αν τολμήσουμε να πούμε κουβέντα θα μας δείρουν κιόλας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα.

----------


## g_alkis

> Πολλα "προδιαγεγραμμενα" εχουν αλλαξει αγαπητε μου, αρκει να μην εισαι πολιτης του καναπε, του Χατζηνικολαου, της Σταη και της Πανια.


Είπαμε όχι δακρύβρεχτα "κόκκινα" επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ
Αυτά στον Περισσό όχι εδώ

----------


## emeliss

> Περίπτωση όμως να συμφωνεί κανείς δεν υπάρχει ε...;
> 
> Αν πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε σημαίνει είτε ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε τι "παιχνίδι" παίζεται πίσω από την πλάτη μας, είτε ότι στήνουμε κώλο...Ωραία λογική, δημοκρατικότατη! Πήρε το 5% από μόνο το δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα μας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα και αν τολμήσουμε να πούμε κουβέντα θα μας δείρουν κιόλας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα.


Τι είναι αυτά που λες;

----------


## g_alkis

> Περίπτωση όμως να συμφωνεί κανείς δεν υπάρχει ε...;
> 
> Αν πούμε ότι συμφωνούμε σημαίνει είτε ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε τι "παιχνίδι" παίζεται πίσω από την πλάτη μας, είτε ότι στήνουμε κώλο...Ωραία λογική, δημοκρατικότατη! Πήρε το 5% από μόνο το δικαίωμα να υπερασπίζεται τα δικαιώματα μας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα και αν τολμήσουμε να πούμε κουβέντα θα μας δείρουν κιόλας, για το "καλό" μας πάντα.


Καλέ δεν το ξέρεις? Οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε ζώα αποχαυνωμένα από τα ΜΜΕ, δεν ξέρουμε εμείς μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν.

----------


## diastasi

> Καλέ δεν το ξέρεις? Οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε ζώα αποχαυνωμένα από τα ΜΜΕ, δεν ξέρουμε εμείς μόνο αυτοί ξέρουν.


Εχεις αντιρρηση για αυτο? Δες μονο τι τηλεθεαση εχει η Πανια, η Σταη, η Δρουζα, το "Πακετο" και ο Χαρδαβελας οταν μιλαει για UFO και συγκρινε με τα "Αληθινα Σεναρια", Κουλογλου και Σια.
Αυτοι που αποχαυνωνονται με την πρωτη κατηγορια δηλαδη δεν ψηφιζουν?

----------


## vasper

Ξέρει κανείς το ποσοστό που ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο; Το μάνατζμεντ μας μάρανε... και έχουμε και τους "αριστερούς" "διεθνιστούληδες" να μας το παίζουν εθνικόφρονες μόλις άκουσαν για Γερμανούς!!!

Να πάει στους Γερμανούς να γλιτώσουμε από τους συνδικαλιστές δημοσίους τεμπέληδες που μας έχουν φορτωθεί στο κεφάλι... και να μάθουν επιτέλους πως οργανώνεται μια επιχείρηση...

----------


## g_alkis

> Εχεις αντιρρηση για αυτο? Δες μονο τι τηλεθεαση εχει η Πανια, η Σταη, η Δρουζα, το "Πακετο" και ο Χαρδαβελας οταν μιλαει για UFO και συγκρινε με τα "Αληθινα Σεναρια", Κουλογλου και Σια.
> Αυτοι που αποχαυνωνονται με την πρωτη κατηγορια δηλαδη δεν ψηφιζουν?


ΟΚ μόνο το 5% της χώρας ξέρει την αλήθεια. Οι άλλοι είναι υπανάπτυκτοι, ζώα, αφελείς, τούβλα. Ο Χίτλερ μπροστά σου δεν πιάνει μια

----------


## diastasi

> Ξέρει κανείς το ποσοστό που ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο; Το μάνατζμεντ μας μάρανε... και έχουμε και τους "αριστερούς" "διεθνιστούληδες" να μας το παίζουν εθνικόφρονες μόλις άκουσαν για Γερμανούς!!!
> 
> Να πάει στους Γερμανούς να γλιτώσουμε από τους συνδικαλιστές δημοσίους τεμπέληδες που μας έχουν φορτωθεί στο κεφάλι... και να μάθουν επιτέλους πως οργανώνεται μια επιχείρηση...


Παντως εγω δε νομιζω οτι θα γλυτωσουμε απο συνδικαλιστες του δημοσιου. Ποιος εχει την πραγματικη δυναμη στο Ελληνικο Δημοσιο?? Οι Γερμανοι μανατζερ? Η οι "Εργατοπατερες" που ανεβοκατεβαζουν κυβερνησεις? Και μη μου πειτε οτι εσεις κι εγω το κανουμε.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αυτοι δεν θα πειραχτουνε. Αυτος που θα φαει το καζικι ειναι ο Ελλην Πολιτης και κυριως η τσεπη του, γιατι ο Γερμανος ερχεται να βγαλει χρημα. Αν δει οτι δεν μπορει να το κανει με μειωση "εξοδων", ή θα την κανει με ελαφρα ή θα καπελωσει τους πελατες (εμας) !

Κι εσεις περιμενετε να γινουμε Γερμανια.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........




> ΟΚ μόνο το 5% της χώρας ξέρει την αλήθεια. Οι άλλοι είναι υπανάπτυκτοι, ζώα, αφελείς, τούβλα. Ο Χίτλερ μπροστά σου δεν πιάνει μια


Το σκεφτηκες πολυ αυτο που λες? Για πες μου ποσα ψηφοδελτια πηγαινουν κατα εκατονταδες απευθειας και σταυρωμενα στον κοσμο απο τις Νομαρχιακες?
Αφου οι ιδιοι μας πιστευουμε οτι ζουμε σε στανη με προβατα, εγω ειμαι Χιτλερ?

----------


## g_alkis

Αντί να αντιταχθείς στο επιχείρημα "μόνο το 5% ξέρει, οι άλλοι είναι ζώα, αφελείς", το υποστηρίζεις κιόλας... Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας... :Closed topic:

----------


## emeliss

> Ξέρει κανείς το ποσοστό που ΔΕΝ ανήκει στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο; Το μάνατζμεντ μας μάρανε... και έχουμε και τους "αριστερούς" "διεθνιστούληδες" να μας το παίζουν εθνικόφρονες μόλις άκουσαν για Γερμανούς!!!
> 
> Να πάει στους Γερμανούς να γλιτώσουμε από τους συνδικαλιστές δημοσίους τεμπέληδες που μας έχουν φορτωθεί στο κεφάλι... και να μάθουν επιτέλους πως οργανώνεται μια επιχείρηση...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=187092
62 σελίδες νομίζω πως είναι αρκετές. Ας γράφουμε νέα και όχι τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........

Ο g_alkis έχει μια μανία να βλέπει τα topic που δεν είναι του γούστου του να κλείνουν...

----------


## g_alkis

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=187092
> 62 σελίδες νομίζω πως είναι αρκετές. Ας γράφουμε νέα και όχι τα ίδια και τα ίδια.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........
> 
> Ο g_alkis έχει μια μανία να βλέπει τα topic που δεν είναι του γούστου του να κλείνουν...


Οχι δεν εννοώ να κλείσει το τόπικ, εννοώ οτι *για μένα* κλείνει το τοπικ
Οπως και το προηγούμενο, ξέρεις εκείνο που εσύ και ο φιλαράκος σου βρίζατε και ειρωνευόσασταν όποιον δεν παέι με τα νερά σας.

----------


## emeliss

Εμείς δεν βρίζαμε κανένα. Άλλοι έστελναν pm με βρισιές και με ευχές για κλείσιμο του topic στις μισές σελίδες από όσες έφτασε.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 54 Seconds later........

Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας "Κλειδώνει" η συμφωνία

----------


## diastasi

Αντε μη το χοντραινουμε το θεμα. Ουτως η αλλως κανεις δεν θα αλλαξει τη γνωμη του αλλου. Το μονο που θα γινει στο τελος ειναι να κλειδωθει το τοπικ και να ησυχασουμε

----------


## vasper

> Για να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα μας "Κλειδώνει" η συμφωνία


Πολύ μου αρέσει η δήλωση της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ "παρά τις αντιδράσεις της κοινωνίας"!!! Που την είδαν μωρέ την τρομερή αντίδραση της κοινωνίας; Οι περισσότεροι έχουν μια σκασίλα αν θα πουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ στους Γερμανούς ή στους.... Κουβανούς (έχω μια υποψία ότι η Παπαρήγα θέλει να κάνει συμφωνία με την Cuba Telecoms)...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Antre

> Είπαμε όχι δακρύβρεχτα "κόκκινα" επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ
> Αυτά στον Περισσό όχι εδώ


Και ποιος σου είπε ότι είμαστε όλοι κομμουνιστές; Δηλαδή ή σκυλάκι του καναπέ θα είσαι ή κομμουνιστής; 

Και τι πάει να πει δακρύβρεχτα επιχειρήματα; Ποιος είσαι εσύ που κρίνεις το ποιον των επιχειρημάτων;  Και εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα επιχειρήματα σου είναι μηδενιστικά αλλά δεν σου είπα "όχι άλλα μηδενιστικά ακροδεξιά επιχειρήματα παρακαλώ". Αυτή είναι η μονίμως βασική διαφορά των νοοτροπιών και ιδεολογιών των οποίων εκφράζουμε εδώ πέρα... ότι αυτά που λες εσύ αξίζουν να υποθούν και ότι όλοι οι άλλοι λένε βλακείες

Και όσον αφορά το ποσοστό... αφενός δεν είναι όλα τα κόμματα δεξιά αφετέρου δε και κυριοτέρο μάλιστα μην ξεχνάς και την πόλωση του δικομματισμού.

----------


## maik

Καποιος πρεπει να πει σε μερικους με μπλε παρωπιδες οτι στον ΟΤΕ οι εργαζομενοι ειναι απο ολα τα κομματα . Μαλιστα η ΔΑΚΕ εχει κοντα στο 37% και τον Γ. Γραματεα της ΟΜΕ.
Αρα αυτα τα περι 5% και λοιπα φαιδρα στην Φ.Σ. Οχι εδω.

----------


## foyltaka

> Καποιος πρεπει να πει σε μερικους με μπλε παρωπιδες οτι στον ΟΤΕ οι εργαζομενοι ειναι απο τα κομματα . Μαλιστα η ΔΑΚΕ εχει κοντα στο 37% και τον Γ. Γραματεα της ΟΜΕ.
> Αρα αυτα τα περι 5% και λοιπα φαιδρα στην Φ.Σ. Οχι εδω.


Μιχάλη σπάστα σε δίφραγκα σε παρακαλώ. :Wink:

----------


## vasper

> Καποιος πρεπει να πει σε μερικους με μπλε παρωπιδες οτι στον ΟΤΕ οι εργαζομενοι ειναι απο τα κομματα . Μαλιστα η ΔΑΚΕ εχει κοντα στο 37% και τον Γ. Γραματεα της ΟΜΕ.
> Αρα αυτα τα περι 5% και λοιπα φαιδρα στην Φ.Σ. Οχι εδω.


Οι συνδικαλιστές στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο το ίδιο άχρηστοι είναι είτε μπλε είτε κόκκινοι είτε πράσινοι...

----------


## diastasi

> Οι συνδικαλιστές στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο το ίδιο άχρηστοι είναι είτε μπλε είτε κόκκινοι είτε πράσινοι...


Δε μπορω να πω οτο διαφωνω σε αυτο. Και νομιζω οτι απο εκει ξεκιναει η ζημια.
Ερχεσαι ομως στα λογια μου.
Τι το φοβερο και τρομερο μπορει να κανει ενας Γερμανος που δεν μπορει να κανει ενας Ελληνας?
Και γιατι να μην αναλαβει το Ελληνικο δημοσιο να βαλει καποιον μανατζερ απο την αγορα να μανατζαρει , ωστε το μεγιστο των κερδων να το απολαμβανει το ελληνικο κρατος?
Αρα το προβλημα δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ αλλα η νοοτροπια. Που σημαινει οτι οχι τον ΟΤΕ.. αλλα και τα βρακια μας να πουλησουμε.. ειμαστε για τα μπαζα.
Διαφωνειτε παρακαλω?

----------


## maik

> Μιχάλη σπάστα σε δίφραγκα σε παρακαλώ.


Το διορθωσα. :Smile:  
ολα τα κομμτα εννοουσα.

Φ.Σ = Φιλελευθερη Συμμαχια

........Auto merged post: maik49 added 1 Minutes and 33 Seconds later........




> Οι συνδικαλιστές στο Ελληνικό δημόσιο το ίδιο άχρηστοι είναι είτε μπλε είτε κόκκινοι είτε πράσινοι...


Για απλους εργαζομενους μιλαμε. ΑΝ τωρα εσυ θεωρεις οτι ολοι οι εργαζομενοι ειναι ταυτοχρονα και συνδικαλιστες προβλημα σου.

----------


## Antre

> Δε μπορω να πω οτο διαφωνω σε αυτο. Και νομιζω οτι απο εκει ξεκιναει η ζημια.
> Ερχεσαι ομως στα λογια μου.
> Τι το φοβερο και τρομερο μπορει να κανει ενας Γερμανος που δεν μπορει να κανει ενας Ελληνας?
> Και γιατι να μην αναλαβει το Ελληνικο δημοσιο να βαλει καποιον μανατζερ απο την αγορα να μανατζαρει , ωστε το μεγιστο των κερδων να το απολαμβανει το ελληνικο κρατος?
> Αρα το προβλημα δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ αλλα η νοοτροπια. Που σημαινει οτι οχι τον ΟΤΕ.. αλλα και τα βρακια μας να πουλησουμε.. ειμαστε για τα μπαζα.
> Διαφωνειτε παρακαλω?


Διαφωνώ... τα δικά μου βρακιά είναι μεταξωτά  :Crazy: 

Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι και να προσθέσω σε αυτό που λες ότι στην αγορά πλέον υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός... δηλαδή θέλει δεν θέλει , ακόμα και κρατικός να έμενε, θα αναγκαζόταν να ακολουθήσει της εξελίξεις και να μπει και αυτή στο παιχνίδι του ανταγωνισμού

----------


## diastasi

> Διαφωνώ... τα δικά μου βρακιά είναι μεταξωτά 
> 
> Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι και να προσθέσω σε αυτό που λες ότι στην αγορά πλέον υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός... δηλαδή θέλει δεν θέλει , ακόμα και κρατικός να έμενε, θα αναγκαζόταν να ακολουθήσει της εξελίξεις και να μπει και αυτή στο παιχνίδι του ανταγωνισμού


Αρα?? Αρες μαρες κουκουναρες. Προσπαθουμε απλα και μονο να βουλωσουμε καποιες τρυπες τωρα και για το αυριο ..χεστο.. εχει ο θεος. Δεν ξερεις μπορει να μην ειμαστε κυβερνηση αυριο το πρωι.

Οσο για τα μεταξωτα βρακια θελουν κι επιδεξιους κwλοuς.

----------


## vasper

> Για απλους εργαζομενους μιλαμε. ΑΝ τωρα εσυ θεωρεις οτι ολοι οι εργαζομενοι ειναι ταυτοχρονα και συνδικαλιστες προβλημα σου.


Εγώ μιλάω συγκεκριμένα για τους συνδικαλιστές. Νομίζω το έγραψα καθαρά. Και οι συνδικαλιστές στο Δημόσιο μόνο εργαζόμενοι δεν είναι...

........Auto merged post: vasper added 4 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> Δε μπορω να πω οτο διαφωνω σε αυτο. Και νομιζω οτι απο εκει ξεκιναει η ζημια.
> Ερχεσαι ομως στα λογια μου.
> Τι το φοβερο και τρομερο μπορει να κανει ενας Γερμανος που δεν μπορει να κανει ενας Ελληνας?


Αν υπάρχει Έλληνας ιδιώτης που θέλει το managment ας το πάρει... Ο Γερμανός μπορεί τουλάχιστον να οργανώσει καλύτερα... Ας μάθουμε λοιπόν και εμείς από αυτούς. Καλό θα μας κάνει. Δεν είμαστε οι... γκαμάω σε όλα... έτσι;




> Και γιατι να μην αναλαβει το Ελληνικο δημοσιο να βαλει καποιον μανατζερ απο την αγορα να μανατζαρει , ωστε το μεγιστο των κερδων να το απολαμβανει το ελληνικο κρατος?
> Αρα το προβλημα δεν ειναι ο ΟΤΕ αλλα η νοοτροπια. Που σημαινει οτι οχι τον ΟΤΕ.. αλλα και τα βρακια μας να πουλησουμε.. ειμαστε για τα μπαζα.
> Διαφωνειτε παρακαλω?


Το μέγιστο μερίδιο των κερδών το απολαμβάνουν οι μέτοχοι. Επίσης αυτοί βάζουν και τα χρήματα για τις επενδύσεις. Ο ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται σε σημείο όπου πρέπει να γίνουν τεράστιες επενδύσεις. Αυτές δεν θα τις κάνει το κράτος. Θα τις κάνει ο ιδιώτης. Το κράτος είναι κακός επιχειρηματίας. Και για να προλάβω μερικούς... "Τσαβικούς" να τους υπενθυμίσω ότι είμαστε Ελλάδα...

Προσωπικά ως πολίτης αυτού του κράτους, οπότε και μέτοχος αναγκαστικά του ΟΤΕ και ως ΜΗ χρήστης υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ δεν θέλω να επενδύσω δικά μου χρήματα στον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε το δημόσιο ας τον πουλήσει σε εκείνους που θέλουν να επενδύσουν. Και αν ποτέ θελήσω, θα πάω να αγοράσω μετοχές του προσωπικά... Δεν θα με υποχρεώσει όμως κανένας συνδικαλιστή να παραμείνω μέτοχος. Δεν θέλω βρε αδελφέ...

----------


## kanenas3

> Εχεις αντιρρηση για αυτο? Δες μονο τι τηλεθεαση εχει η Πανια, η Σταη, η Δρουζα, το "Πακετο" και ο Χαρδαβελας οταν μιλαει για UFO και συγκρινε με τα "Αληθινα Σεναρια", Κουλογλου και Σια.
> Αυτοι που αποχαυνωνονται με την πρωτη κατηγορια δηλαδη δεν ψηφιζουν?


Δε βλέπω τηλεόραση πέρα από F1 και ντοκιμαντέρ στο ΣΚΑΪ, οπότε δε νομίζω ότι μπορείς να με κατατάξεις σε αυτήν την κατηγορία. Ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτά που γίνονται γύρω αλλά είμαι της άποψης ότι όλα αυτά τα ανθρωπόμορφα ζώα (όσα τουλάχιστον φέρονται έτσι) του Δημοσίου πρέπει απλά να εξαλειφθούνε, είτε με τον έναν είτε με τον άλλο τρόπο. Ξέρω ότι ακούγεται σκληρό αλλά τους πληρώνουμε όλοι μας πάρα πολλά χρόνια για να μας κάθονται στο κεφάλι. Αν θέλουν να δουλέψουν έχει καλώς αν όχι περαστικά τους...Κοινωνική πολιτική για όσους αρνούνται να προσφέρουν ακόμα και το ελάχιστο δε νοείται.






> Το μέγιστο μερίδιο των κερδών το απολαμβάνουν οι μέτοχοι. Επίσης αυτοί βάζουν και τα χρήματα για τις επενδύσεις. Ο ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται σε σημείο όπου πρέπει να γίνουν τεράστιες επενδύσεις. Αυτές δεν θα τις κάνει το κράτος. Θα τις κάνει ο ιδιώτης. Το κράτος είναι κακός επιχειρηματίας. Και για να προλάβω μερικούς... "Τσαβικούς" να τους υπενθυμίσω ότι είμαστε Ελλάδα...
> 
> Προσωπικά ως πολίτης αυτού του κράτους, οπότε και μέτοχος αναγκαστικά του ΟΤΕ και ως ΜΗ χρήστης υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ δεν θέλω να επενδύσω δικά μου χρήματα στον ΟΤΕ. Οπότε το δημόσιο ας τον πουλήσει σε εκείνους που θέλουν να επενδύσουν. Και αν ποτέ θελήσω, θα πάω να αγοράσω μετοχές του προσωπικά... Δεν θα με υποχρεώσει όμως κανένας συνδικαλιστή να παραμείνω μέτοχος. Δεν θέλω βρε αδελφέ...


 :One thumb up: 

Εδώ θα σου πούνε ότι με τα δικά σου λεφτά τον έφτιαξαν και κακώς τον πουλάνε...και θα ξαναρχίσουμε από την αρχή  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Προσωπικά ως πολίτης αυτού του κράτους, οπότε και μέτοχος αναγκαστικά του ΟΤΕ και ως ΜΗ χρήστης υπηρεσιών του ΟΤΕ δεν θέλω να επενδύσω δικά μου χρήματα στον ΟΤΕ. .


προσωπικα ως πολιτης αυτου του κρατους απαιτω να παρω πισω τα λεφτα που εφαγε η εταιρια σου  απο φοροδιαφυγη.

----------


## vasper

> προσωπικα ως πολιτης αυτου του κρατους απαιτω να παρω πισω τα λεφτα που εφαγε η εταιρια σου  απο φοροδιαφυγη.


Η εταιρία μου δεν έχει φάει δραχμή από φοροδιαφυγή. Αντιθέτως πληρώνει όλους τους φόρους και το λεπτό υπερωρία. Ότι κέρδισε από μείωση φόρου το έδωσε για προσλήψεις. Οι μισθοί που δίνει δε είναι κατά πολύ ανώτεροι το μέσου όρου. Και αυτή η συμπεριφορά των "προοδευτικών" "κρατικολάτρων" που προϋποθέτει ότι ο ιδιώτης είναι αυτομάτως και απατεώνας είναι προσβλητική... Θα σε συμβούλευα να προσέχεις όταν την υιοθετείς.

----------


## maik

> Η εταιρία μου δεν έχει φάει δραχμή από φοροδιαφυγή. Αντιθέτως πληρώνει και το λεπτό υπερωρία. Και αυτή η συμπεριφορά των "προοδευτικών" "κρατικολάτρων" που προϋποθέτει ότι ο ιδιώτης είναι απατεώνας είναι προσβλητική...


Αυτο το λες εσυ. Εγω εχω αλλη γνωμη.
Προσβλητικη ειναι η δικια σου η συμπεριφορα, οταν μαλιστα χρησιμοποιεις και ασχημες εκφρασεις.

----------


## diastasi

> Η εταιρία μου δεν έχει φάει δραχμή από φοροδιαφυγή. Αντιθέτως πληρώνει όλους τους φόρους και το λεπτό υπερωρία. Ότι κέρδισε από μείωση φόρου το έδωσε για προσλήψεις. Οι μισθοί που δίνει δε είναι κατά πολύ ανώτεροι το μέσου όρου. Και αυτή η συμπεριφορά των "προοδευτικών" "κρατικολάτρων" που προϋποθέτει ότι ο ιδιώτης είναι αυτομάτως και απατεώνας είναι προσβλητική... Θα σε συμβούλευα να προσέχεις όταν την υιοθετείς.


Οταν λεει "η εταιρια σου" δεν νομιζω να εννοει.. η δικη σου.
Η καθε "δικη σου" εταιρια ομως ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λεει. Τα βλεπω καθημερινα εδω και 15 χρονια που ειμαι επαγγελματιας. Η καθε εταιρια/επιχειριση/επαγγελματιας προσπαθει να πουλησει μαυρα ή και αυτοι που δεν μπορουν λογω φορολογησης αγορων προσπαθουν με αλλες μαϊμουνιες να ανεβασουν κερδη ή να "κατεβασουν" εξοδα. Τι συζηταμε τωρα? Δειξε μου μια εταιρια που ειναι 100% νομιμη σε ολα. ΔΕΝ γινεται αλλιως.

----------


## foyltaka

Σε συνέντευξή του σήμερα στη ΝΕΤ ο κ.Αλογοσκούφης τόνισε πως



> ο πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ θα έχει δικαίωμα βέτο σε ζητήματα εθνικής ασφάλειας, στα θέματα επικοινωνιών του στρατού και της κυβέρνησης, 
> στις επενδύσεις του εξωτερικού, στις εξαγορές και συγχωνεύσεις στο εσωτερικό, στις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου 
> καθώς επίσης στις αλλαγές του εσωτερικού κανονισμού και στην διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας.


Πηγή ΣΚΑΙ.gr

----------


## wireless_surfer

αυτο δηλαδή το κατάφεραν οι απεργιες ??
 :Thinking:  για να μην ακουστώ και (εντελώς) λάθος, ρωτάω για τις τρέχουσες απεργιες

----------


## emeliss

Γλυκαίνουν το χάπι για να μην χάσουν τελείως τις εντυπώσεις σε πολιτικό επίπεδο. Ουσία όμως μηδέν.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 3 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........




> αυτο δηλαδή το κατάφεραν οι απεργιες ??
>  για να μην ακουστώ και (εντελώς) λάθος, ρωτάω για τις τρέχουσες απεργιες


Αυτό το κατάφερε ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης. Για να έχουν επιτυχία οι απεργίες δεν θα πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί η διοίκηση. Επίσης ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης πέτυχε "να παραμείνει το όνομα του ΟΤΕ καθώς ήταν κρίσιμο σημείο των διαπραγματεύσεων"

Κοινώς μας δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## diastasi

> Γλυκαίνουν το χάπι για να μην χάσουν τελείως τις εντυπώσεις σε πολιτικό επίπεδο. Ουσία όμως μηδέν.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: emeliss added 3 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό το κατάφερε ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης. Για να έχουν επιτυχία οι απεργίες δεν θα πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί η διοίκηση. Επίσης ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης πέτυχε "να παραμείνει το όνομα του ΟΤΕ καθώς ήταν κρίσιμο σημείο των διαπραγματεύσεων"
> 
> Κοινώς μας δουλεύουν κανονικά.


Παλι καλα που δεν αλλαζουν και το ονομα σε DeuTE.
Το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερεις? " Το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο δεν προκειται να πεσει κατω απο το 5% στο μελλον." Ενα ενα μας τα βγαζουν!! Παμε και για αλλα!!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## stef2

> Σε συνέντευξή του σήμερα στη ΝΕΤ ο κ.Αλογοσκούφης τόνισε πως
> 
> ο πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ θα έχει δικαίωμα βέτο σε ζητήματα εθνικής ασφάλειας, στα θέματα επικοινωνιών του στρατού και της κυβέρνησης, 
> στις επενδύσεις του εξωτερικού, στις εξαγορές και συγχωνεύσεις στο εσωτερικό, στις αυξήσεις μετοχικού κεφαλαίου 
> καθώς επίσης στις αλλαγές του εσωτερικού κανονισμού και στην διατήρηση των θέσεων εργασίας.
> 
> Πηγή ΣΚΑΙ.gr


δεν μας είπε αν ο Πρόεδρος θα είναι Έλληνας  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Ο Βουρλούμης θα είναι προσωρινά. Μετά εμείς θα πάρουμε την τυπική θέση του προέδρου και η DT την ουσιαστική του διευθύνοντα συμβούλου.

----------


## kozi1989

> Ο Βουρλούμης θα είναι προσωρινά. Μετά εμείς θα πάρουμε την τυπική θέση του προέδρου και η DT την ουσιαστική του διευθύνοντα συμβούλου.


Τα έχουμε ξεπουλήσει όλα!!! Μόνο η ψυχή μας έμεινε να ξεπουλήσουμε...και...στο τέλος να δούμε τι θα πάρουμε... :Whistle: 
Γνωστό το κόλπο...Ρίχνουμε την αξιοπιστία της δημόσιας εταιρείας και την πουλάμε για να κλείσουμε τις τρύπες που έκαναν κάποιοι ''Έλληνες'' κυβερνόντες και μη...


Έλεος πια..... :Thumb down:  :Closed topic:  :Thumb down:

----------


## kanenas3

> Τα έχουμε ξεπουλήσει όλα!!! Μόνο η ψυχή μας έμεινε να ξεπουλήσουμε...και...στο τέλος να δούμε τι θα πάρουμε...
> Γνωστό το κόλπο...Ρίχνουμε την αξιοπιστία της δημόσιας εταιρείας και την πουλάμε για να κλείσουμε τις τρύπες που έκαναν κάποιοι ''Έλληνες'' κυβερνόντες και μη...
> 
> 
> Έλεος πια.....


Ναι τέτοια αξιοπιστία που τη ζηλεύει όλος ο κόσμος εδώ και δεκαετίας.

Αν θέλεις να τους κατηγορήσεις κάντο σωστά τουλάχιστον. Ότι αφού τον έστρωσαν, τον πούλησαν. Δε νομίζω να θεωρείς δείγμα αξιοπιστίας του μήνες και τα χρόνια που ήθελαν κάποτε για να σου περάσουν μια γραμμούλα.

----------


## stef2

> Ο Βουρλούμης θα είναι προσωρινά. Μετά εμείς θα πάρουμε την τυπική θέση του προέδρου και η DT την ουσιαστική του διευθύνοντα συμβούλου.


από αυτό που λές δε συνεπάγεται ότι ο Πρόεδρος θα είναι Έλληνας  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## maik

> Ναι τέτοια αξιοπιστία που τη ζηλεύει όλος ο κόσμος εδώ και δεκαετίας.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να τους κατηγορήσεις κάντο σωστά τουλάχιστον. Ότι αφού τον έστρωσαν, τον πούλησαν. Δε νομίζω να θεωρείς δείγμα αξιοπιστίας του μήνες και τα χρόνια που ήθελαν κάποτε για να σου περάσουν μια γραμμούλα.


Ειμαστε στο 2008 . Το 1950 ειναι πολυυυυ πισω

----------


## lewton

Πέρα από την πλάκα, ο Βουρλούμης είναι μια χαρά μάνατζερ.
Συμπεριφέρεται λίγο σαν μικρό παιδί που τα θέλει όλα δικά του (βλ. απόλυση Μαρτιγόπουλου αφού πρώτα είχε ανεβάσει το μισθό του για να μην παίρνει λιγότερα από αυτόν κλπ), αλλά διοικεί αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Αυτό το κατάφερε ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης. Για να έχουν επιτυχία οι απεργίες δεν θα πρέπει να παραχωρηθεί η διοίκηση. Επίσης ο "δύσκολος" αγώνας της κυβέρνησης πέτυχε "να παραμείνει το όνομα του ΟΤΕ καθώς ήταν κρίσιμο σημείο των διαπραγματεύσεων"
> 
> Κοινώς μας δουλεύουν κανονικά.


Σο οτι μας δουλευουν συμφωνούμε, όλες οι μπάντες.
αλλά στο οτι η διοίκηση παραχωρείται όχι, τουλάχιστον με τα ισχύοντα νομοθετικά πλαισια. Απο την τροπολογία του Αλογοσκούφη δηλαδή .
 Παραχωρείται η διαχείρηση, αλλα όχι η διοίκηση. Εγώ ετσι το κατανοώ.

----------


## stef2

> Πέρα από την πλάκα, ο Βουρλούμης είναι μια χαρά μάνατζερ.
> Συμπεριφέρεται λίγο σαν μικρό παιδί που τα θέλει όλα δικά του (βλ. απόλυση Μαρτιγόπουλου αφού πρώτα είχε ανεβάσει το μισθό του για να μην παίρνει λιγότερα από αυτόν κλπ), αλλά διοικεί αποτελεσματικά.


από που συνάγεις την αποτελεσματική διοίκηση ;

----------


## emeliss

Η κυβέρνηση έχει ψηφίσει νόμο που έβγαλε την λέξη "κράτος" σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τον ΟΤΕ. Το κράτος μπορεί να πουλήσει μέχρι και την τελευταία μετοχή. Η τροπολογία απλά ήρθε ώστε η κυβέρνηση να είναι σε θέση να έχει ένα λόγο μέχρι την παραχώρηση. Δηλαδή θα εγκριθεί για την DT το δικαίωμα να έχουν πάνω από 20% αλλά για να το κάνουν θέλουν χ χρήματα για τις μετοχές που απαίτησαν να τους πουλήσουν.

Με λίγα λόγια ξεπουλάμε και μετά την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο ουδέν λάθος αναγνωρίζεται.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> από που συνάγεις την αποτελεσματική διοίκηση ;


Αποτελεσματικά έφερε την εταιρεία σήμερα στην κατάσταση που είναι (έτοιμη για ξεπούλημα)!

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Παλι καλα που δεν αλλαζουν και το ονομα σε DeuTE.
> Το αλλο με τον Τοτο το ξερεις? " Το Ελληνικο Δημοσιο δεν προκειται να πεσει κατω απο το 5% στο μελλον." Ενα ενα μας τα βγαζουν!! Παμε και για αλλα!!!


από τότε που θυμαμαι την όλη ιστορία με την υπαναχώρηση του δημοσίου στον οργανισμό, στόχος ήταν η διατήρηση κάπου 8% των μετοχών αν θυμαμι καλά, μπορεί και πιο λίγο και να είναι ορθό αυτό που λες, μπορεί όμως και να αποφάσισαν μεγαλύτερη υπαναχώρηση αν είναι εγκυρη η πηγή σου και το 5% θεωρείται "ασφαλές". Το είχαμε συζητήσει και αρκετά παλιότερα στα έπη περι ιδιωτικοποιήσεως του ΟΤΕ αυτό. Βέβαια όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με "πηγές", τίποτα επιβεβαιωμένο, αυτά τα ξέρουν οι κυβερνούντες αλλά και οι μεγαλοσυνδικαλιστές πιστεύω.
Αυτό όμως επιβεβαιώνει οτι παραμένει μέτοχος το κράτος και _προφανώς_ οτι συνεχίζει να υπόκειται στην τροποποίηση περι στρατηγικής σημασίας εταιρίών.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ειμαστε στο 2008 . Το 1950 ειναι πολυυυυ πισω


Το 1995 όμως όχι και τόσο. Το τι είναι σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ οφείλεται στους ανθρώπους που έθεσαν τις βάσεις τότε και κυρίως στον Βουρλούμη που τον συμμάζεψε και τον έκανε επιχείρηση με προοπτική. 

Θυμίσουν μόνο πόσο χρόνια έτρεχε το πιλοτικό και πόσο καιρό τους πήρε να αποφασίσουν να το δώσουν εμπορικά. Υπολογίζανε ότι δε θα υπάρχει ζήτηση λέγανε τότε για να δικαιολογήσουν τότε την έλλειψη dslam...Μετά ήρθε ο Βουρλούμης και όσο να 'ναι έβαλε μια τάξη και πλέον ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί. Μπορεί να μην είναι ο καλύτερος μάνατζερ αλλά σίγουρα είναι ο καλύτερος που πέρασε από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## maik

> Το 1995 όμως όχι και τόσο. Το τι είναι σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ οφείλεται στους ανθρώπους που έθεσαν τις βάσεις τότε και κυρίως στον Βουρλούμη που τον συμμάζεψε και τον έκανε επιχείρηση με προοπτική. 
> 
> Θυμίσουν μόνο πόσο χρόνια έτρεχε το πιλοτικό και πόσο καιρό τους πήρε να αποφασίσουν να το δώσουν εμπορικά. Υπολογίζανε ότι δε θα υπάρχει ζήτηση λέγανε τότε για να δικαιολογήσουν τότε την έλλειψη dslam...Μετά ήρθε ο Βουρλούμης και όσο να 'ναι έβαλε μια τάξη και πλέον ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί. Μπορεί να μην είναι ο καλύτερος μάνατζερ αλλά σίγουρα είναι ο καλύτερος που πέρασε από τον ΟΤΕ.


Εξω απο τον χορο ξερουμε πολλα τραγουδια.

----------


## kanenas3

> Εξω απο τον χορο ξερουμε πολλα τραγουδια.


Ώπα! Μας την πέσανε και οι Οτετζήδες τώρα... :ROFL:

----------


## maik

> Ώπα! Μας την πέσανε και οι Οτετζήδες τώρα...


Προς τι το γελιο;  :Thinking: 
Εχεις καποιο προβλημα;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Άστο ρε maik, έχουμε πιο σημαντικά θέματα να ασχοληθουμε από τους γέλωτες.

----------


## kanenas3

> Προς τι το γελιο; 
> Εχεις καποιο προβλημα;


1) Απλά επισημαίνω ότι αργήσατε... :ROFL: 
2) Ξέρω πολύ καλά τι γινόταν από μέσα γιατί και στο πιλοτικό ήμουν και τυχαίνει να έχω στενή σχέση με 2 άτομα που εκείνη την περίοδο είχαν σημαντικές θέσεις στον τομέα ευρυζωνικότητας και στον ΟΤΕ Θεσσαλονίκης.

Γελάω λοιπόν γιατί ξέρω τι εστί παραδοσιακός οτετζής. Αν τώρα ανήκεις σε αυτούς που δουλεύουν και είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα ούτε από Έλληνες, ούτε από Γερμανούς. Αν είσαι από τους άλλους μάλλον θα σου χαλάσουν τη βολή οπότε πάρε το απόφαση.

----------


## Gila1899

> Αποτελεσματικά έφερε την εταιρεία σήμερα στην κατάσταση που είναι (έτοιμη για ξεπούλημα)!


Aς μην φορτώσουμε στον Βουρλούμη όλα τα στραβά στην Ελλάδα μετά τη μεταπολίτευση.Η παραχώρηση του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου μιας εταιρείας που μεγαλομέτοχος είναι το Δημόσιο είναι πολιτική απόφαση και ο Βουρλούμης, ή οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση του, δεν έχει κανένα λόγο σε αυτή.Γι' αυτό και δεν έχει καμμια δουλειά να παρεμβαίνει με άρθρα στον Τύπο.

........Auto merged post: Gila1899 added 1 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........




> 1)Αν τώρα ανήκεις σε αυτούς που δουλεύουν και είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα ούτε από Έλληνες, ούτε από Γερμανούς. Αν είσαι από τους άλλους μάλλον θα σου χαλάσουν τη βολή οπότε πάρε το απόφαση.


Τη βολή κάποιων άλλων πότε θα χαλάσουν που έχουν βολευτεί με το να αναλαμβάνουν τα πάντα οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ.Καμμία σύγκριση όσον αφορά τους χρόνους απόκρισης και την αποτελεσματικότητα ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών _σήμερα_.

----------


## emeliss

@kanenas

Αν κάποιοι έχουν λόγο να φοβούνται, αυτοί είναι κάποιοι προϊστάμενοι διορισμένοι με "άλλα" κριτήρια. Δεν πιστεύω οι φίλοι σου να ήταν από αυτούς...

Το τι θεωρείς εσύ παραδοσιακό οτετζή δεν σημαίνει πως είναι έτσι και στην πραγματικότητα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 4 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> Aς μην φορτώσουμε στον Βουρλούμη όλα τα στραβά στην Ελλάδα μετά τη μεταπολίτευση.Η παραχώρηση του πλειοψηφικού πακέτου μιας εταιρείας που μεγαλομέτοχος είναι το Δημόσιο είναι πολιτική απόφαση και ο Βουρλούμης, ή οποιοσδήποτε στη θέση του, δεν έχει κανένα λόγο σε αυτή.Γι' αυτό και δεν έχει καμμιά δουλειά να παρεμβαίνει με άρθρα στον Τύπο.


Δεν τα παραλέω. Βήμα βήμα φτάσαμε εδώ με οδηγό στο τιμόνι τον Παναγή. Και λέγοντας βήμα βήμα, εννοώ την εθελουσία, πως εμφάνισαν πλασματικά τον ΟΤΕ σαν προβληματικό, την ανατροπή των εργασιακών σχέσεων, την κατάργηση του ΓΚΠ, την μίσθωση ξένου προσωπικού και πολλά πολλά άλλα.

----------


## kanenas3

> @kanenas
> 
> Αν κάποιοι έχουν λόγο να φοβούνται, αυτοί είναι κάποιοι προϊστάμενοι διορισμένοι με "άλλα" κριτήρια. Δεν πιστεύω οι φίλοι σου να ήταν από αυτούς...
> 
> Το τι θεωρείς εσύ παραδοσιακό οτετζή δεν σημαίνει πως είναι έτσι και στην πραγματικότητα.


Αυτοί δυστυχώς και να θέλουν οι Γερμανοί δε μπορούνε να τους διώξουν...μακάρι να γινόταν.

Προφανώς λόγο ηλικίας ανήκεις σε αυτούς που τρέχουν αλλά για πάνε πχ στους παλιούς τεχνικούς στην Βασ. Ηρακλείου στο ΟΤΕ στην Ερμού και θα δεις τι εννοώ...Εσύ μπορεί για λόγους συναδελφικής αλληλεγγύης να λες ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι αλλά το αίτημα μου αλλαγής PCM ένας τέτοιος το είχε πάνω στο γραφείο του για 6 μήνες και αναγκάστηκα να πάω να τον παρακαλέσω 2 φορές και εν τέλει να τον αναγκάσει ο προϊστάμενος του να το προχωρήσει...

Δε νομίζω να συμφωνείς με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και αυτές ακριβώς είναι που θέλουμε να εξαλειφθούνε με την έλευση των Γερμανών καθώς κανένας Έλληνες δε μπορεί να τα βάλει μαζί τους.  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Γελάω λοιπόν γιατί ξέρω τι εστί παραδοσιακός οτετζής. Αν τώρα ανήκεις σε αυτούς που δουλεύουν και είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας δεν έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα ούτε από Έλληνες, ούτε από Γερμανούς. Αν είσαι από τους άλλους μάλλον θα σου χαλάσουν τη βολή οπότε πάρε το απόφαση.


1)Το τι ειμαι δεν μπορεις να το κρινεις ουτε εσυ ουτε οι ομοιοι σου.
2) Το οτι εχεις 2-3 φιλους μεσα στον ΟΤΕ  δεν σε κανει και γνωστη των πραγματων.

Εχουμε γεμισει φαντασμενους μανατζερ εδω μεσα , να μην πω τιποτε χειροτερο

----------


## emeliss

> Δε νομίζω να συμφωνείς με τέτοιες συμπεριφορές και αυτές ακριβώς είναι που θέλουμε να εξαλειφθούνε με την έλευση των Γερμανών καθώς κανένας Έλληνες δε μπορεί να τα βάλει μαζί τους.


Τα κακώς κείμενα δεν θα μειωθούν. Είτε έρθουν Γερμανοί, είτε Ιάπωνες είτε Αριανοί. Είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.
Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι η αλλαγή πορείας του οργανισμού και τα συμφέροντα που θα εξυπηρετεί.

----------


## g_alkis

Τα γνωστά τόπικ που αφορούν τον ΟΤΕ όπου:
1) Οι γνωστοί ΟΤΕτζήδες ξέρουν
2) Οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξέρουν γιατί: α) είναι ημιμαθείς και άσχετοι β) είναι εμπαθείς με τον ΟΤΕ γ) είναι ευφανταστοι (και άσχετοι μη ξεχνιόμαστε) μάνατζερ

Σε αυτά τα τόπικ:
1) Οι υπόλοιποι εκφράζουν απόψεις πολλές φορές αρνητικές για τον ΟΤΕ
2) Οι ΟΤΕτζήδες τις αντικρούουν με τη μία καθώς όπως προανάφερα οι υπόλοιποι είναι άσχετοι. Δεν υπάρχει ΜΙΑ περίπτωση ποστ που να γράφει "ναι έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό" (προκαλώ τον οποιοδήποτε να ποστάρει αν βρεί). Αλλά φυσικά για να είναι και καλυμμένοι οτι δέχονται να ακούσουν και άλλες απόψεις (όχι φυσικά να δεχτουν α πα πα) κοτσάρουν και ένα "περιμένω τα επιχειρήματά σου"

Καληνύχτα σας.
Υ.Γ. Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα θα το ποστάρω συνεχώς για να σας εκθέτω καθημερινά.

----------


## emeliss

Ποιόν εκθέτεις;;;;

Τον εαυτό σου και μόνο αυτόν αφού είσαι εκτός θέματος και απλά πολεμάς φαντάσματα.

Καληνύχτα

----------


## kanenas3

> 1)Το τι ειμαι δεν μπορεις να το κρινεις ουτε εσυ ουτε οι ομοιοι σου.
> 2) Το οτι εχεις 2-3 φιλους μεσα στον ΟΤΕ  δεν σε κανει και γνωστη των πραγματων.
> 
> Εχουμε γεμισει φαντασμενους μανατζερ εδω μεσα , να μην πω τιποτε χειροτερο


Όταν τα λένε άνθρωποι που δεν έχουν όφελος και που ζούνε καθημερινά με τους οτετζήδες που περιγράφω παραπάνω, ναι με κάνει τόσο γνώστη όσο και σένα. Δεν κρίνω εσένα προσωπικά, κρίνω τη νοοτροπία που υπάρχει σε ένα μέρος του προσωπικού. Αν αυτό με κάνει φαντασμένο μάνατζερ...τι να πω...εσένα σε κάνει Οτετζή;;;  :ROFL: 






> Τα κακώς κείμενα δεν θα μειωθούν. Είτε έρθουν Γερμανοί, είτε Ιάπωνες είτε Αριανοί. Είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό.
> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι η αλλαγή πορείας του οργανισμού και τα συμφέροντα που θα εξυπηρετεί.


Να τα αφήσουμε δηλαδή;;; Συμφωνώ ότι Έλληνας είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να τα διορθώσει αλλά πιστεύω ότι η DT θα τα καταφέρει.

Τα συμφέροντα που εξυπηρετεί ο ΟΤΕ είναι τα δικά του ως εισηγμένη. Μη μου πεις ότι ασκεί κοινωνική πολιτική τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια. Από τη στιγμή που μπήκαν τα ψηφιακά και η χρονοχρέωση σκοπός ήταν να δημιουργήσουν κέρδη και επομένως δε λειτουργούσαν προς το συμφέρον του κοινωνικού συνόλου.

----------


## diastasi

Δεν μπορεσα να την καταλαβω ποτε αυτην την ξενομανια.
Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ολοι λενε "Ειδες η Γερμανια?.. Ειδες η Αμερική?.. Ειδες η Γαλλία?.. Αν αναλαμβαναν οι Γερμανοι, Γαλλοι, Σουηδοι κλπ κλπ".
Οι Ελληνες ποτε θα διορθωθουν?
Φιλε μου kanenas.. με το σκεπτικο σου, θα ηταν καλυτερα να αναλαβουν ολα τα πραγματα ξενοι αφου οι ελληνες ειναι μονιμα αχρηστοι, παγαποντηδες, απατεωνες, τεμπεληδες.
Τοτε γιατι δεν ψηφιζουμε και μια Ξενοφερτη κυβερνηση να τελειωνουμε?
Δες τι εγινε οποτε αναλαβανε ξενοι στην Ελλαδα. Μεχρι και ξενο.. βασιλια μας φορεσαν και οριστε η καταντια μας (δες κυπρο.. 7ετια.. εμφυλιο κλπ κλπ)
Ποτέ ξενος δεν υποστηριξε τα Ελληνικα συμφεροντα.
Ακομη και καποιοι που ηρθαν να κερδισουν εφυγαν τρεχοντας (δες ΟΠΕΛ, Νισσαν κλπ)
Εμπεδωσε το παρακατω: ΕΧΟΥΜΕ μυαλα που πρεπει καποια στιγμη να τα αξιοποιησουμε και να μην εχουμε αναγκη Ξενοφερτους ΣΩΤΗΡΕΣ.

----------


## Archipelagos

Μερικοί φίλοι ή δεν έχουν καταλάβει σε ποιά χώρα ζουν, ή κοιμούνται τον ύπνο τον βαθύ.
Από τους γερμανούς να περιμένετε προκοπή και καλυτερες τιμές....
Εδω θα είμαστε και θα τα δούμε.

(ΥΓ:δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ)

----------


## diastasi

> δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ


φαντασου.. φτασαμε στο σημειο οσοι εχουν αντιθετη αποψη να ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να δικαιολογουνται κιολας οτι δεν ειναι Οτετζηδες.  :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 5 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

Α... και το αλλο?? Ο Διευθυνων συμβουλος θα εχει την ευθυνη της αναπροσαρμογης των τιμολογιων και η ΕΕΤΤ θα επεμβαινει βαζοντας βετο. Δεν εξηγησαν ομως οτι η ΕΕΤΤ εχει το δικαιωμα να αρνηθει μονο σε υπεβολικη μειωση των τιμολογιων (λογω αθεμιτου ανταγωνισμου) αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα αν η DT αποφασισει αυξηση (πηγη Ελευθεροτυπια της Κυριακης). Οσο για το 5% που σκεφτονται να κατεβει το ποσοστο του Δημοσιου το επιβεβαιωσε ο Αλογοσκουφης.

Βεβαια ξερω την απαντηση μερικων απο τωρα: "Ο ανταγωνισμος κλπ κλπ θα ριχνει τις τιμες" και αλλα τετοια παραμυθακια.

----------


## manoulamou

Τελικα πρεπει να προσεχουμε πολυ τι ευχομαστε σε αυτη την χωρα
και ιδιως οταν περιμενουμε την σωτηρια μας απο ξενους
ή ανθρωπους που ζησανε την περισσοτερη ζωη τους εκτος Ελλαδος!
Αλλαγη εδω και τωρα δεν γινεται και μαλιστα με συνταγες περασμενων αιωνων...
Το μελλον στις  τηλεπικοινωνιες δεν χτιζεται με κλεμενα κεφαλαια.



> Μερικοί φίλοι ή δεν έχουν καταλάβει σε ποιά χώρα ζουν, ή κοιμούνται τον ύπνο τον βαθύ.
> Από τους γερμανούς να περιμένετε προκοπή και καλυτερες τιμές....
> Εδω θα είμαστε και θα τα δούμε.
> 
> (ΥΓ:δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ)


Ουτε με τους ... παραδοσιακους ... ΟΤΕτζηδες εεε;;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## g_alkis

> Δεν εξηγησαν ομως οτι η ΕΕΤΤ εχει το δικαιωμα να αρνηθει μονο σε υπεβολικη μειωση των τιμολογιων (λογω αθεμιτου ανταγωνισμου) αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει τιποτα αν η DT αποφασισει αυξηση (πηγη Ελευθεροτυπια της Κυριακης). Οσο για το 5% που σκεφτονται να κατεβει το ποσοστο του Δημοσιου το επιβεβαιωσε ο Αλογοσκουφης.


Ε αφού το έγραψε η ελευθεροτυπία έτσι είναι.




> Βεβαια ξερω την απαντηση μερικων απο τωρα: "Ο ανταγωνισμος κλπ κλπ θα ριχνει τις τιμες" και αλλα τετοια παραμυθακια.


Όχι ο ανταγωνισμός αυξάνει τις τιμές γιατί:




> Τα γνωστά τόπικ που αφορούν τον ΟΤΕ όπου:
> 1) Οι γνωστοί ΟΤΕτζήδες ξέρουν
> 2) Οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξέρουν γιατί: α) είναι ημιμαθείς και άσχετοι β) είναι εμπαθείς με τον ΟΤΕ γ) είναι ευφανταστοι (και άσχετοι μη ξεχνιόμαστε) μάνατζερ
> 
> Σε αυτά τα τόπικ:
> 1) Οι υπόλοιποι εκφράζουν απόψεις πολλές φορές αρνητικές για τον ΟΤΕ
> 2) Οι ΟΤΕτζήδες τις αντικρούουν με τη μία καθώς όπως προανάφερα οι υπόλοιποι είναι άσχετοι. Δεν υπάρχει ΜΙΑ περίπτωση ποστ που να γράφει "ναι έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό" (προκαλώ τον οποιοδήποτε να ποστάρει αν βρεί). Αλλά φυσικά για να είναι και καλυμμένοι οτι δέχονται να ακούσουν και άλλες απόψεις (όχι φυσικά να δεχτουν α πα πα) κοτσάρουν και ένα "περιμένω τα επιχειρήματά σου"
> 
> Καληνύχτα σας.
> Υ.Γ. Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα θα το ποστάρω συνεχώς για να σας εκθέτω καθημερινά.

----------


## Archipelagos

Όχι όχι !!!
ούτε φίλους και συγγενεις οτετζήδες έχω  :Smile: 

Αλλά ρε παιδιά (και συγνώμη για την έκφραση) αν νομίζετε ότι ο γερμανός και ο κάθε "γερμανός" έχει κατά νου το δικό μας συμφέρον, ε τότε τι να πω.
Ίσως αυτά τα μυαλά που έχουμε να δικαιολογούν και την κατάντια μας σαν λαο και σαν κοινωνία.

----------


## ghbgr

> Αλλά ρε παιδιά (και συγνώμη για την έκφραση) αν νομίζετε ότι ο γερμανός και ο κάθε "γερμανός" έχει κατά νου το δικό μας συμφέρον, ε τότε τι να πω.
> Ίσως αυτά τα μυαλά που έχουμε να δικαιολογούν και την κατάντια μας σαν λαο και σαν κοινωνία.


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο καθε γερμανος έχει κατά νου το δικό μας συμφέρον, αλλα το δικό του. Για να κερδίσει ομως τις εντυπώσεις και χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη του Έλληνα νομίζω πως θα διορθώσει αρκετά προβλήματα στον ΟΤΕ. Θα οργανωθεί κάπως. Κάποιοι τεχνικοί π.χ. .. (κάποιοι δεν λέω όλοι, μην αρπάζεστε!!μου είχαν τύχει καλοί και κακοί σε 3 διαφορετικούς νομούς στην Ελλάδα!! και έχω και θείο τεχνικό στον οτε  :Razz:  ) θα παψουν να αράζουν για καφεδάκια και ουζάκια όταν έχουν να διορθώσουν εναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό βλαβών.
Οργανωμένος ΟΤΕ -> Ευχαριστημένος Έλληνας πελάτης -> Κέρδη και πελατεία για "γερμανό" .  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> Ε αφού το έγραψε η ελευθεροτυπία έτσι είναι.
> 
> Όχι ο ανταγωνισμός αυξάνει τις τιμές γιατί:


Καλα καλα.. ξερω ! Κι εγω εργατοπατερας ψευτοκομμουνιστης του ΟΤΕ ειμαι  :ROFL: 
Φιλε μου ειμαι απλα ενας επαγγελματιας που δουλευω 15 ωρες τη μερα και βγαζω λιγοτερα απο πολλους δημοσιους υπαλληλους για τις ωρες και μερες που δουλευω κι εχω και τον καθε κερατα που  εχει μια θεση στο δημοσιο να μου ψηνει το ψαρι στα χειλη, αλλα ζω στην πραγματικοτητα και δεν εχω παρει ενα τουφεκι να πυροβολω οποιον ναναι αρκει να στηριξω μια κυβερνηση που δεν ξερει που παν τα τεσσερα. Η μαλλον ξερει, απλα ετσι τους συμφερει ετσι κανουν.

ΥΓ δε χρειαζεται να επαναλαμβανεις το κειμενακι σου. Το εμπεδωσαμε.

----------


## g_alkis

> Καλα καλα.. ξερω ! Κι εγω εργατοπατερας ψευτοκομμουνιστης του ΟΤΕ ειμαι 
> ΥΓ δε χρειαζεται να επαναλαμβανεις το κειμενακι σου. Το εμπεδωσαμε.


Εμείς όμως είμαστε άσχετοι, ημιμαθείς, εγκάθετοι, ευφάνταστοι μάνατζερ ε????
Για απάντηση στην ουσία του μυνήματος βέβαια λόγος μηδέν. Πως άλλωστε??? Πετάμε το γνωστό "δεν ξέρετε εσείς" και τέλος.
Το κειμενάκι θα ποστάρετε καθημερινώς μέχρι να διαβάζω "ναι ρε παιδιά έχετε δίκιο σε μερικές απόψεις". Αλλά μάλλον πρώτα θα λιώσουν οι πάγοι και μετά θα γίνει αυτό...

----------


## diastasi

> Εμείς όμως είμαστε άσχετοι, ημιμαθείς, εγκάθετοι, ευφάνταστοι μάνατζερ ε????
> Για απάντηση στην ουσία του μυνήματος βέβαια λόγος μηδέν. Πως άλλωστε??? Πετάμε το γνωστό "δεν ξέρετε εσείς" και τέλος.
> Το κειμενάκι θα ποστάρετε καθημερινώς μέχρι να διαβάσω "ναι ρε παιδιά έχετε δίκιο σε μερικές απόψεις". Αλλά μάλλον πρώτα θα λιώσουν οι πάγοι και μετά θα γίνει αυτό...


Δεν θα αργησει.. Ηδη οι παγοι λιωνουν  :Smile: 
και..*"ναι ρε παιδιά έχετε δίκιο σε μερικές απόψεις"*. Ενταξει?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## g_alkis

> Δεν θα αργησει.. Ηδη οι παγοι λιωνουν 
> και..*"ναι ρε παιδιά έχετε δίκιο σε μερικές απόψεις"*. Ενταξει?


Ανατρίχιασα...  :Laughing: 
Να ήταν και αλήθεια  :No no:

----------


## euri

Νομίζω ότι οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις μπορούν να λείπουν από το δημόσιο κομμάτι του φόρουμ.  Όσοι θέλετε να δείξετε τα πιστοποιητικά συνδικαλισμού ή τα πτυχία του μανατζαραίου, μπορείτε κάλλιστα να το κάνετε μέσω πμ.  Εδώ υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση.

----------


## diastasi

> Νομίζω ότι οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις μπορούν να λείπουν από το δημόσιο κομμάτι του φόρουμ.  Όσοι θέλετε να δείξετε τα πιστοποιητικά συνδικαλισμού ή τα πτυχία του μανατζαραίου, μπορείτε κάλλιστα να το κάνετε μέσω πμ.  Εδώ υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση.


Ορθον!
Ασε που νομιζω οτι σε 2-3 μερες δεν θα εχουμε πλεον θεμα οποτε.. ολα καλα!  :Laughing: 

ΥΓ Δεν αντιπαρατιθεμαι προσωπικα με κανεναν.

Καλη σας εβδομαδα

----------


## kanenas3

Δεν υποστήριξα ποτέ ότι οι ξένοι είναι καλύτεροι από τους Έλληνες. Είπα ότι στη συγκεκριμένη επιχείρηση και εξαιτίας των συγκεκριμένων συνθηκών οι ξένοι θα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικοί. Υπάρχουν αρκετές ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις που έχουν βάλει τα γυαλιά σε ξένες πολυεθνικές.

Επίσης ένας εργαζόμενος του ΟΤΕ είναι λογικό να κοιτάει πρώτα το συμφέρον του και μετά της επιχείρησης και σε αντίθεση με όσα μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται αυτό δεν τον κάνει γνώστη αλλά υποκειμενικό κριτή της πραγματικότητας. Φυσικά είναι δικαίωμα του καθένα να λέει την άποψη του.

Σχετικά με τις τιμές γιατί το έχετε δεδομένο ότι αυτές θα ανέβουν;;; Οι τιμές έχουν πέσει τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια τόσο πολύ που μάλλον αποτελούμε ρεκόρ ανάπτυξης της αγοράς! Πιστεύετε ότι αν μείνουν 2-3 εταιρίες όπως ακούγεται ο ΟΤΕ θα πουλάει στη διπλάσια ή τριπλάσια τιμή από εκείνους;

----------


## Archipelagos

> Δεν νομίζω ότι ο καθε γερμανος έχει κατά νου το δικό μας συμφέρον, αλλα το δικό του. Για να κερδίσει ομως τις εντυπώσεις και χαμένη εμπιστοσύνη του Έλληνα νομίζω πως θα διορθώσει αρκετά προβλήματα στον ΟΤΕ. Θα οργανωθεί κάπως. Κάποιοι τεχνικοί π.χ. .. (κάποιοι δεν λέω όλοι, μην αρπάζεστε!!μου είχαν τύχει καλοί και κακοί σε 3 διαφορετικούς νομούς στην Ελλάδα!! και έχω και θείο τεχνικό στον οτε  ) θα παψουν να αράζουν για καφεδάκια και ουζάκια όταν έχουν να διορθώσουν εναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό βλαβών.
> Οργανωμένος ΟΤΕ -> Ευχαριστημένος Έλληνας πελάτης -> Κέρδη και πελατεία για "γερμανό" .


Φίλε μου, μακάρι να χεις εσύ δίκιο, ο galkis περισσότερο, κι εγώ να έχω άδικο  :Smile: 

Όλοι για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες σε καλύτερες τιμές ψάχνουμε 
Σε ένα χρόνο εδώ θα μαστε πάλι και θα κάνουμε ταμείο. :One thumb up: 

Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Christos123

Ξεχάστε ότι ξέρατε ! Από εδώ και στο εξής ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει επωνυμία ! 
Το νέο του όνομα είναι ODTE ! (*Ο*ργανισμός *D*eutsche* T*elekom* Ε*λλάδας) 
 :Yahooooo:  :Blink:  :Shocked:  :Bla Bla:

----------


## emeliss

> Ξεχάστε ότι ξέρατε ! Από εδώ και στο εξής ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει επωνυμία ! 
> Το νέο του όνομα είναι ODTE ! (*Ο*ργανισμός *D*eutsche* T*elekom* Ε*λλάδας)


Μπα, έκανε "αγώνα" ο Αλογοσκούφης και το όνομα θα μείνει.



Off Topic


		Το ignore list ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε. Κρίμα που γίνεται απαραίτητο...

----------


## foyltaka

> *MIG: Εντός δύο εβδομάδων η πώληση μετοχών του ΟΤΕ στη Deutsche Telecom*


Απο την Καθημερινή.




> ΠΑΣΟΚ: Θα κατοχυρώσουμε ξανά το δημόσιο έλεγχο του ΟΤΕ


Απο την Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## ghbgr

> Ξεχάστε ότι ξέρατε ! Από εδώ και στο εξής ο ΟΤΕ αλλάζει επωνυμία !
> Το νέο του όνομα είναι ODTE ! (Οργανισμός Deutsche Telekom Ελλάδας)


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 ή καλύτερα (πιο εύηχο) DOTE (παίρνει και μια ιδέα απο DOTA... :Razz:  :Whistle:  να το θυμούνται οι πιτσιρικάδες!!θα βοηθήσει στην προώθηση του προιόντος).

----------


## emeliss

> ΠΑΣΟΚ: Θα κατοχυρώσουμε ξανά το δημόσιο έλεγχο του ΟΤΕ


ΠΩΣ;;; Με ποιό τρόπο;

----------


## diastasi

> ΠΩΣ;;; Με ποιό τρόπο;


Θα τσονταρουν ολοι "ρεφενε", θα κανουν κι εναν ερανο να μαζεψουν κανενα φραγκο για να αγορασουν πισω τον ΟΤΕ. ε.. θα παρακαλεσουν λιγακι και τους Γερμανους, κι αυτοι σαν φιλοτιμα ατομα θα τους πουν "αντε ρε παιδια δεν πειραζει, παρτε τον πισω να μη στενοχωριεστε.

Ε.. ρε.. παραμυθι που μας πουλανε ολοι τους!

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 1 Minutes and 41 Seconds later........

Εντελει ειναι απιστευτο το τι μ@λ@κιες πρεπει να λες οντας πολιτικος. Και η πλακα ειναι οτι πολλοι εξ αυτων τις πιστευουν κιολας.

----------


## foyltaka

> ΠΩΣ;;; Με ποιό τρόπο;


Μήπως ονειρεύονται την δεκαετία του 80' , με τις Εθνικοποιήσεις των επιχειρήσεων ;

----------


## maik

Εχω μερικες αποριες βρε παιδια.
Επειδη ο ξαδερφος του μπατζανακη της κουμπαρας μου δουλευει την Forthnet αυτοματα αυτο με νομιμοποιει να εχω γνωμη επι παντος του επιστητου που αφορα την Forthnet;

Επειδη υποστηριζω ενα κομμα πρεπει να δεχομαι ακριτα και φανατικα ολες τις αποψεις του;

Επειδη σπουδασα μερικα χρονια στο εξωτερικο πρεπει να θεωρω οτιδηποτε Ελληνικο χαμηλης ποιοτητας;

----------


## viron

Εαν λειτουργούσε ο ανταγωνισμός, εάν η ανεξάρτητες αρχές έκαναν την δουλειά τους, εάν οι νόμοι και οι κανονισμοί ίσχυαν για όλους το ίδιο , εάν τα πρόστιμα τα πλήρωναν αυτοί που παρανομούν , εάν ... δεν είμασταν στην Ελλάδα,  δεν υπήρχε καμμία διαφορά είτε ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχονταν από την κυβέρνηση είτε όχι.

Βύρων.

----------


## diastasi

> Εαν λειτουργούσε ο ανταγωνισμός, εάν η ανεξάρτητες αρχές έκαναν την δουλειά τους, εάν οι νόμοι και οι κανονισμοί ίσχυαν για όλους το ίδιο , εάν τα πρόστιμα τα πλήρωναν αυτοί που παρανομούν , εάν ... δεν είμασταν στην Ελλάδα,  δεν υπήρχε καμμία διαφορά είτε ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχονταν από την κυβέρνηση είτε όχι.
> 
> Βύρων.


Κοιτα.. ετσι οπως το θετεις δεν εχεις αδικο.
Να σου θεσω ενα αλλο ερωτημα?
Υποθετω οτι το μανατζμεντ παραχωρειται, ολα βαινουν καλως και ο ΟΤΕ γινεται η καλυτερη εταιρια τηλεπικοινωνιων στην Ευρωπη με ευτυχισμενους πελατες κι εργαζομενους. Υποθετικα παντα!
Τι θα αλλαξει στην καθημερινοτητα του μεσου Ελληνα ? Θα εχει καλες επικοινωνιες αλλα...
θα ταλαιπωρηται καθημερινα σε ολες τις υπηρεσιες, θα ειναι αβεβαιος για τη συνταξη του, θα πληρωνει οπως παντα για τις "δηθεν" κοινωνικες υπηρεσιες (υγεια, παιδεια κλπ), θα πληρωνει σαν επαγγελματιας "νταβατζιλικια" οποτε καθε υπουργος θελησει να βαλει αντικειμενικα κριτηρια, θα βλεπει το μισθο του να εξανεμιζεται συμφωνα με το τι γουσταρουν τα καρτελ, θα χρωσταει τα μαλλια του, θα παιδευεται μια ζωη σε θρανια για να καταληξει να τυλιγει σουβλακια και να διανεμει πιτσες και Αλλα που δεν φτανει ενα φορουμ να γραψω !

Αρα.. μηπως πρωτα πρεπει να αλλαξουμε νοοτροπιες εσυ κι εγω στα παιδια μας? Μπας και δουμε ασπρη μερα? Γιατι και για τα κορμια μας να βρουμε στρατηγικους εταιρους, χαϊρι δε βλεπω!
Μπορει και να κανω λαθος ρε παιδια, διορθωστε με, αλλα εχω γινει πολυ απαισιοδοξος. Και ειμαι 40 χρονων ρε γμτ αλλα 35 χρονια τα ιδια και τα ιδια.

----------


## emeliss

diastasi, υπομονή. Πάντως έχω σταμπάρει 2 καλά παραθαλάσσια ακίνητα για να περάσουμε τα γειρατιά μας. Κτίρια του ΟΤΕ είναι, που θα πάει, θα αρχίσει η DT το πούλημα...

----------


## kanenas3

> ΠΑΣΟΚ: Θα κατοχυρώσουμε ξανά το δημόσιο έλεγχο του ΟΤΕ


Άντε καλά! Δικαιολογημένα όμως τα παιδιά πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν με κάθε μέσο μπας και ξαναβγούνε... :ROFL: 





> Εχω μερικες αποριες βρε παιδια.
> Επειδη ο ξαδερφος του μπατζανακη της κουμπαρας μου δουλευει την Forthnet αυτοματα αυτο με νομιμοποιει να εχω γνωμη επι παντος του επιστητου που αφορα την Forthnet;


Όχι φυσικά! Να ρωτήσω όμως και εγώ κάτι...Αν εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρία σε νομιμοποιει να έχεις γνωμη επι παντος επιστητου για αυτήν;;;  :Wink: 

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα σε αυτή τη βάση. Κάποιοι στηρίζουν τη μια άποψη και κάποιοι την άλλη και η συζήτηση γίνεται με επιχειρήματα και όχι με αφορισμούς και ignore lists.


Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί φοβάται την αύξηση των τιμών αν η DT αναλάβει τον ΟΤΕ...;

----------


## g_alkis

> Άντε καλά! Δικαιολογημένα όμως τα παιδιά πρέπει να προσπαθήσουν με κάθε μέσο μπας και ξαναβγούνε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι φυσικά! Να ρωτήσω όμως και εγώ κάτι...Αν εργάζεσαι σε μια εταιρία σε νομιμοποιει να έχεις γνωμη επι παντος επιστητου για αυτήν;;; 
> 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η συζήτηση δεν έχει νόημα σε αυτή τη βάση. Κάποιοι στηρίζουν τη μια άποψη και κάποιοι την άλλη και η συζήτηση γίνεται με επιχειρήματα και όχι με αφορισμούς και ignore lists.
> 
> ...


Γιατί μας μισούν ο Γερμανοί από το Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο που φέραμε σκληρή αντίσταση.
Γιατί μας κέρδισαν στο τελευταίο Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα μπάσκετ.
Γιατί είναι ξανθοί αυτοί και μας εκνευρίζουν.
Γιατί παίζει εκεί ο Κυργιάκος και ο Αμανατίδης και δεν τους αφήνουν να έρθουν στον Ολυμπιακό.
Γιατί έρχονται στα νησιά μας τα καλοκαίρια και τα βρωμίζουν.
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Ή μήπως γιατί κάποιοι θα χάσουν τη βολή τους?
Ή μήπως γιατί θα απολυθεί *δικαιως* όσο προσωπικό είναι πλεονασματικό?
Ή μήπως γιατί τώρα με ποιον θα _συνομιλούν_ τα συνδικάτα?
'Η μήπως γιατί τέρμα οι προσλήψεις από το παράθυρο?

----------


## diastasi

> Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί φοβάται την αύξηση των τιμών αν η DT αναλάβει τον ΟΤΕ...;


Αντε παλι. μου φαινεται θα λεμε τα ιδια.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 1 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Γιατί μας μισούν ο Γερμανοί από το Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο που φέραμε σκληρή αντίσταση.
> Γιατί μας κέρδισαν στο τελευταίο Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα μπάσκετ.
> Γιατί είναι ξανθοί αυτοί και μας εκνευρίζουν.
> Γιατί παίζει εκεί ο Κυργιάκος και ο Αμανατίδης και δεν τους αφήνουν να έρθουν στον Ολυμπιακό.
> Γιατί έρχονται στα νησιά μας τα καλοκαίρια και τα βρωμίζουν.
> 
> Ή μήπως γιατί κάποιοι θα χάσουν τη βολή τους?
> Ή μήπως γιατί θα απολυθεί *δικαιως* όσο προσωπικό είναι πλεονασματικό?
> Ή μήπως γιατί τώρα με ποιον θα _συνομιλούν_ τα συνδικάτα?
> 'Η μήπως γιατί τέρμα οι προσλήψεις από το παράθυρο?


Γιατι....  :Clap: 
Η μηπως...  :Clap:

----------


## emeliss

> Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί φοβάται την αύξηση των τιμών αν η DT αναλάβει τον ΟΤΕ...;


Δεν πιστεύω πως θα ανέβουν οι τιμές, τουλάχιστον όσο θα υπάρχει ο Βουρλούμης. Αυτό θα είχε μεγάλο πολιτικό κόστος στην κυβέρνηση. Βλέπεις τσούζει πιο πολύ όταν μπαίνει το χέρι στην τσέπη του παντελονιού μας πιο βαθιά, από όταν τρώμε τρελά ποσά σαν χώρα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αντε παλι. μου φαινεται θα λεμε τα ιδια.


Φτάσαμε τις 21 σελίδες και συνεχίζεται να δίνεται την ίδια ακριβώς απάντηση. Μήπως τελικά δεν σας συμφέρει η απάντηση... :Whistle: 

Αν κάνω λάθος θα είχατε γλιτώσει πολύ κόπο αν απλά το "ξαναλέγατε" αντί να επαναλαμβάνετε ότι επαναλαμβάνομαι...

----------


## eeop

> Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί φοβάται την αύξηση των τιμών αν η DT αναλάβει τον ΟΤΕ...;


Δεν νομίζω ότι θα αυξηθούν τα τιμολόγια από την DT.
Απλώς από εδώ και πέρα επενδύσεις θα γίνονται από τον ΟΤΕ , όπου υπάρχει φιλέτο.
Στα μεγάλα Αστικά κέντρα.

----------


## foyltaka

Για να σταματήσουν κάποιοι να έχουν αυταπάτες   *: Διογκούμενο πρόβλημα η διαφθορά στη Γερμανία 
*άρθρο της Καθημερινής απο το 2002,μην ξεχνώντας βέβαια και το πρόσφατο σκάνδαλο της SIEMENS.

----------


## kanenas3

> Για να σταματήσουν κάποιοι να έχουν αυταπάτες   *: Διογκούμενο πρόβλημα η διαφθορά στη Γερμανία 
> *άρθρο της Καθημερινής απο το 2002,μην ξεχνώντας βέβαια και το πρόσφατο σκάνδαλο της SIEMENS.


Το ερώτημα που φοβάσαι να απαντήσεις είναι αυτό:




> Ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κάποιος γιατί φοβάται την αύξηση των τιμών αν η DT αναλάβει τον ΟΤΕ...;


Αφού δε θέλεις όμως δεν πειράζει όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται να αυξηθούνε τα τιμολόγια όπως λέτε για να τρομάξετε τον κόσμο.

Καλό το άρθρο αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει ως επιχείρημα γιατί στη διαφθορά βάζουμε τα γυαλιά και στους Γερμανούς και σε όποιον άλλο θέλεις. Οπότε ακόμα και έτσι είναι καλύτερα ένας Γερμανός από έναν Έλληνα για τον ΟΤΕ.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Οι ενδεχόμενες αυξήσεις είναι η μικρότερη από τις πληγές που θα φέρει αυτή η συμφωνία με αυτούς τους όρους.

Εγώ άμεσα δεν βλέπω αυξήσεις, μην περιμένεις όμως και μειώσεις.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> Καλό το άρθρο αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν κάνει ως επιχείρημα γιατί στη διαφθορά βάζουμε τα γυαλιά και στους Γερμανούς και σε όποιον άλλο θέλεις. Οπότε ακόμα και έτσι είναι καλύτερα ένας Γερμανός από έναν Έλληνα για τον ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό μας μειώνει σαν έθνος και ξέρω πως κατά βάθος δεν το εννοείς.

----------


## yiapap

Eρώτηση προς αυτούς που αντιτίθενται στην πώληση:
*Τι πιστεύετε ότι πραγματικά θα αλλάξει και αντιτίθεστε τόσο σθεναρά;*

Κάποιοι είπαν ότι η DT θα ανεβάσει τα τιμολόγια. Μάστα... Και ο Βουρλούμης σήμερα δεν τα ανεβάζει επειδή... είναι καλός πατριώτης; 
Κάποιοι είπαν ότι η DT θα απολύσει προσωπικό; Γιατί μια έστω ξένη, κακιά, μέγαιρα εταιρεία να θέλει να απολύσει προσωπικό που έχει τεχνογνωσία και είναι παραγωγικό; (σύμφωνα με τα δικά σας λεγόμενα σε αυτό και άλλα νήματα).
Γιατί η ίδια εταιρεία να μειώσει τις αποδοχές και τα δικαιώματα ενός τόσο αξιόλογου και χαμηλοαμοιβώμενου προσωπικού, αφού ξέρει ότι αν το κάνει αυτοί θα φύγουν και θα πάνε να δουλέψουν σε κάποιον ανταγωνιστή;

Αντίθετα...
Αφού (όπως λέτε) σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταντήσει αποκούμπι του κάθε Εναλλακτικού, δεν πιστεύετε ότι με την έλευση της DT και τη συμμετοχή της στη διοίκηση θα μπει μια φραγή σε αυτές τις πρακτικές; 

Υπογραφή:
Le Provocateur   :Cool:

----------


## kanenas3

> Οι ενδεχόμενες αυξήσεις είναι η μικρότερη από τις πληγές που θα φέρει αυτή η συμφωνία με αυτούς τους όρους.
> 
> Εγώ άμεσα δεν βλέπω αυξήσεις, μην περιμένεις όμως και μειώσεις.


Η πορεία των τιμών θα εξαρτηθεί από τον ανταγωνισμό και όχι από το αν θα διοικούν Γερμανοί ή Έλληνες.

Οι υπόλοιπες πληγές ποιες είναι;





> Αυτό μας μειώνει σαν έθνος και ξέρω πως κατά βάθος δεν το εννοείς.


Πάντα έλεγα ότι αν ο Έλληνας θέλει, μπορεί να γίνει ο καλύτερος! Ε τι να κάνω που έχουμε αναγάγει τη διαφθορά σε εθνικό σπορ. Λέω ψέμματα; Μακάρι να είμασταν οι καλύτεροι αλλού αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα.

Άλλο το αν με στεναχωρεί και άλλο αν το εννοώ...

----------


## g_alkis

> Οι υπόλοιπες πληγές ποιες είναι;


Περίμενε να ανασύρουν καμιά ανακοίνωση...
Ήταν και πολλές που να βγάλεις άκρη
"Πού την έβαλα?"
"Εδώ τι εννοεί ο συντάκτης?"
"Άντε τώρα να δω τι να πω για να τους πείσω"

----------


## emeliss

> Κάποιοι είπαν ότι η DT θα ανεβάσει τα τιμολόγια. Μάστα... Και ο Βουρλούμης σήμερα δεν τα ανεβάζει επειδή... είναι καλός πατριώτης; 
> Κάποιοι είπαν ότι η DT θα απολύσει προσωπικό; Γιατί μια έστω ξένη, κακιά, μέγαιρα εταιρεία να θέλει να απολύσει προσωπικό που έχει τεχνογνωσία και είναι παραγωγικό; (σύμφωνα με τα δικά σας λεγόμενα σε αυτό και άλλα νήματα).
> Γιατί η ίδια εταιρεία να μειώσει τις αποδοχές και τα δικαιώματα ενός τόσο αξιόλογου και χαμηλοαμοιβώμενου προσωπικού, αφού ξέρει ότι αν το κάνει αυτοί θα φύγουν και θα πάνε να δουλέψουν σε κάποιον ανταγωνιστή;
> 
> Αντίθετα...
> Αφού (όπως λέτε) σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταντήσει αποκούμπι του κάθε Εναλλακτικού, δεν πιστεύετε ότι με την έλευση της DT και τη συμμετοχή της στη διοίκηση θα μπει μια φραγή σε αυτές τις πρακτικές; 
> 
> Υπογραφή:
> Le Provocateur


Τα τιμολόγια ανέβηκαν παντού μετά την αντίστοιχη μετοχοποίηση. Αυτό που αλλάζει ανά μέρος είναι το ποσοστό. Πάντως μην περιμένεις μειώσεις λόγω της DT, όπως λένε κάποιοι.

Οι ομαδικές απολύσεις είναι πρακτική που έχει εφαρμόσει η DT. Το κάνει σε μέρη που δεν την ενδιαφέρει η ανάπτυξη, αλλά το σημερινό κέρδος. Μην ξεχνάς ότι η DT είχε φοβερά προβλήματα και εταιρείες σαν τον ΟΤΕ την σήκωσαν ξανα.
Το πρόβλημα με την DT δεν είναι η εθνικότητα. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως την διοίκηση πρέπει να την ασκεί αυτός που  θα μείνει για πάντα. Αυτός είναι το κράτος και κανενας άλλος. Κάποιοι λένε πως τουλάχιστον δεν είναι ένα απλό κεφάλαιο αλλά μια εταιρεία του χώρου. Fund είναι και η DT.
Τα δικαιώματα του προσωπικού έχουν ήδη μειωθεί. Αλλιώς η DT δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν. Δεν καταργήθηκε τυχαία ο γενικός κανονισμός προσωπικού του ΟΤΕ.
Ο ΟΤΕ πρωτοπορεί σήμερα. Φέρνει το καθεστώς του δανειζόμενου προσωπικού (σύγχρονων σκλάβων) και το κάνει πράξη, την στιγμή που δεν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμο στην Ελλάδα.

Δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι για τους εναλλακτικούς, με ή χωρίς DT. 

Ναι οι εργαζόμενοι φοβούνται για το μέλλον τους. Λογικό είναι. Δυστυχώς η κυβέρνηση δεν φοβάται για το μέλλον της πατρίδας μας.

----------


## kanenas3

Ή που βαριέστε πάραααα πολύ να γράψετε ή που δεν έχετε αναφέρει τίποτα...

Οι πληγές που λέτε δηλαδή είναι τα όσα αναφέρουν τα διάφορα άρθρα;;;

Είναι δηλαδή ουσιαστική πληγή αν αλλάξει όνομα η Cosmote; Να πεις ότι είχε κανένα αρχαιοελληνικό όνομα να έλεγα οκ κάποιοι θίγονται.

Είναι πληγή για την εθνική ασφάλεια όπως λέγανε κάποτε...;;; Μάλλον όχι, ιδιαίτερα σήμερα που υπάρχουν αρκετά εναλλακτικά δίκτυα (δε μιλάω για τους άλλους παρόχους).

Είναι πληγή η απώλεια εθνικού πλούτου...;;; Είναι αλλά αυτή θα υπήρχε ακόμα και αν οι Γερμανοί είχαν πχ το 25% χωρίς να έχουν καμία σχέση με τη διοίκηση...! 

Είναι άραγε οι εργασιακές σχέσεις;;; Λες;;; Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μάλλον αυτή είναι και η μόνη ουσιαστική πληγή...όχι για όλους μας αλλά για αυτούς που είναι ήδη εκεί! Αυτοί κινδυνεύουν να πέσουν στην ίδια μοίρα με όλους τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες που εργάζονται εκτός δημοσίου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 4 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

@emeliss

Ευχαριστώ που με επιβεβαίωσες τόσο γρήγορα. 

Αν θέλεις να συζητήσουμε για το θέμα τον εργασιακών σχέσεων, ναι έχετε και εσείς ως ενός σημείου δίκιο αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η ανάληψη της διοίκησης από τη DT θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα.

Αν τώρα κάποιος πιστεύει ότι αλλού είναι το θέμα ας κάνει τον κόπο και ας το επαναλάβει...!

----------


## yiapap

> Τα τιμολόγια ανέβηκαν παντού μετά την αντίστοιχη μετοχοποίηση. Αυτό που αλλάζει ανά μέρος είναι το ποσοστό. Πάντως μην περιμένεις μειώσεις λόγω της DT, όπως λένε κάποιοι.


"Αντίστοιχη μετοχοποίηση";
Απ' ότι ξέρω δεν υπάρχει καμμιά μετοχοποίηση, ούτε καν αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου. Υπάρχει:
1. Μεταβίβαση (πώληση) των μετοχών από ένα fund (τη MIG) σε έναν όμιλο εταιρειών που δραστηριοποιείται στον κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών (όπως ο ΟΤΕ)
2. Πώληση ενός μικρού ποσοστού του Δημοσίου.
Για το 1 όχι απλά δεν βλέπω κάτι μεμπτό αλλά imho ούτε καν λόγος πέφτει στο Δημόσιο.
Το 2 είναι μεγάλο θέμα (το πως και γιατί γίνεται) αλλά ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω πως θα έχει επίπτωση είτε στον καταναλωτή είτε στους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ.




> Οι ομαδικές απολύσεις είναι πρακτική που έχει εφαρμόσει η DT. Το κάνει σε μέρη που δεν την ενδιαφέρει η ανάπτυξη, αλλά το σημερινό κέρδος. Μην ξεχνάς ότι η DT είχε φοβερά προβλήματα και εταιρείες σαν τον ΟΤΕ την σήκωσαν ξανα.


Σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική νομοθεσία η αυριανή ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. θα έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις εργοδοσίας όπως και η σημερινή. Εννοείς ότι την σημερινή διοίκηση την ενδιαφέρει "στρατηγικά" το μέλλον του ΟΤΕ ενώ αύριο επί DT θα είναι "ας βγάλουμε ότι βγάλουμε και να φύγουμε";




> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως την διοίκηση πρέπει να την ασκεί αυτός που  θα μείνει για πάντα. Αυτός είναι το κράτος και κανενας άλλος. Κάποιοι λένε πως τουλάχιστον δεν είναι ένα απλό κεφάλαιο αλλά μια εταιρεία του χώρου. Fund είναι και η DT.


Α μάλιστα, αυτό λες! Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ στις χώρες των Βαλκανιών και του Καυκάσου πήγε και "χώθηκε" στην αγορά και εκεί επιζητώντας την ανάπτυξη; Ή εκεί ο ΟΤΕ λειτουργούσε ως fund; Γιατί η DT να είναι διαφορετική; Και σε κάθε περίπτωση αν η DT μειώσει την μεσομακροπρόθεσμη ανταγωνιστικότητα του ΟΤΕ και τον "στεγνώσει" τελείως σε ποιόν πιστεύεις ότι θα μεταπωλήσει τις μετοχές; Σε ποια τιμή; Και κυρίως, με ποιά σύμφωνη γνώμη του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου;




> Τα δικαιώματα του προσωπικού έχουν ήδη μειωθεί. Αλλιώς η DT δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν. Δεν καταργήθηκε τυχαία ο γενικός κανονισμός προσωπικού του ΟΤΕ.
> Ο ΟΤΕ πρωτοπορεί σήμερα. Φέρνει το καθεστώς του δανειζόμενου προσωπικού (σύγχρονων σκλάβων) και το κάνει πράξη, την στιγμή που δεν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμο στην Ελλάδα.


Έχουν μειωθεί αλλά παραμένουν αρκετά υψηλά (δεν το λέω ως κακό). Αν ("Αν" πρόσεξε) όμως τα δικαιώματα και οι απολαβές γενικά του προσωπικού υπερβαίνουν κατά πολύ αυτά της αγοράς, μήπως υπάρχει εδώ μια "κρατικίστικη" στρέβλωση της αγοράς; 
Για τους σύγχρονους σκλάβους θα συμφωνήσω αλλά η ευελιξία της αγοράς (έχω βαρεθεί να βάζω εισαγωγικά οπότε λέω να το αποφύγω) είναι αναγκαία, κατά ομολογία τουλάχιστον των 2 μεγάλων κομμάτων, συνεπώς του 70-80% του εκλογικού σώματος. Είναι στο χέρι μας στις επόμενες εκλογές να το αλλάξουμε αν η πλειοψηφία συμφωνεί. "Ιδού η ρόδος..." (να πάλι με έκανες να βάλω εισαγωγικά!)




> Ναι οι εργαζόμενοι φοβούνται για το μέλλον τους. Λογικό είναι. Δυστυχώς η κυβέρνηση δεν φοβάται για το μέλλον της πατρίδας μας.


Οι σληρά εργαζόμενοι, παραγωγικοί και κακοπληρωμένοι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν τίποτε να φοβηθούν. Εργάζονται σε μια αναπτυσσόμενη αγορά της οποίας η πίτα αυξάνεται και συνεπώς ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ μπορούν αύριο να διεκδικήσουν μια καλύτερη θέση σε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία. Έτσι δεν είναι; 
Το τελευταίο για το μέλλον την πατρίδας μας θα μπορούσα να το ακούσω (και να γελάσω ειρωνικά) από κάποιον σκοπιανό που μιλάει για την Cosmote. Από συμπολίτη μου που σέβομαι τις απόψεις του δεν το δέχομαι!

----------


## emeliss

Οι εργασιακές σχέσεις είναι το τελευταίο. Έχει μπει χέρι εκεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Κατάλαβέ το. Δεν περίμεναν να έρθει το fund για να αλλάξουν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις. Πρώτα άλλαξαν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις και μετά έψαξαν για συμφωνία. Όσο για τα άλλα, ναι βαριέμαι να γράψω. Δες εδώ

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185402
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ight=%EF%F4%E5

----------


## yiapap

> Οι εργασιακές σχέσεις είναι το τελευταίο. Έχει μπει χέρι εκεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Κατάλαβέ το. Δεν περίμεναν να έρθει το fund για να αλλάξουν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις. Πρώτα άλλαξαν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις και μετά έψαξαν για συμφωνία. Όσο για τα άλλα, ναι βαριέμαι να γράψω. Δες εδώ
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185402
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ight=%EF%F4%E5


Χαίρω πολύ, Παναής! Άρα προς τι ο οδυρμός των εργαζομένων;

Όσο για τα άλλα βαριέμαι να (ξανα)διαβάζω τα διαβασμένα νήματα.

----------


## g_alkis

> Χαίρω πολύ, Παναής! Άρα προς τι ο οδυρμός των εργαζομένων;
> 
> Όσο για τα άλλα βαριέμαι να (ξανα)διαβάζω τα διαβασμένα νήματα.


Καλά δεν διάβασες την πρώτη ανακοίνωση προς τι ο οδυρμός?
"Ο ΟΤΕ είναι κομμάτι της Ελλάδος και εθνικό κεφάλαιο"
Ο Σύλλογος Πατριωτών Εργαζομένων ΟΤΕ που έχει τα γραφεία του?  :Laughing: 
Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι να βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις καμιά 70αριά σελίδες?
Φτού σου προδότη του ΟΤΕ και της πατρίδας  :Laughing:

----------


## kanenas3

> Οι εργασιακές σχέσεις είναι το τελευταίο. Έχει μπει χέρι εκεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Κατάλαβέ το. Δεν περίμεναν να έρθει το fund για να αλλάξουν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις. Πρώτα άλλαξαν τις εργασιακές σχέσεις και μετά έψαξαν για συμφωνία. Όσο για τα άλλα, ναι βαριέμαι να γράψω. Δες εδώ
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=185402
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ight=%EF%F4%E5





> Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ και οι εργαζόμενοι αγωνίζονται 16 χρόνια για τη διατήρηση της πιο κερδοφόρας Ελληνικής Επιχείρησης υπό κρατικό έλεγχο γνωρίζοντας την αξία και το ρόλο της στην ανάπτυξη, την άμυνα και την ασφάλεια της χώρας μας.


Αυτά είναι τα αιτήματα; Γιατί άλλα δε βρήκα...! Για την άμυνα και την ασφάλεια υπάρχει ο στρατός, οπότε μπορείτε να το βγάλετε  :Razz: 

Τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν άλλα γιατί αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται τόσηηη βαρεμάρα στο να γράψει κάποιος 1,2,3... αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα που θα δημιουργήσει η κίνηση αυτή.

----------


## eeop

> Καλά δεν διάβασες την πρώτη ανακοίνωση προς τι ο οδυρμός?
> "Ο ΟΤΕ είναι κομμάτι της Ελλάδος και εθνικό κεφάλαιο"
> Ο Σύλλογος Πατριωτών Εργαζομένων ΟΤΕ που έχει τα γραφεία του? 
> Καλά δεν ντρέπεσαι να βαριέσαι να διαβάσεις καμιά 70αριά σελίδες?
> Φτού σου προδότη του ΟΤΕ και της πατρίδας


Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμη να πειστώ 
από την (αν όχι σωστή ) ΣΟΒΑΡΗ επιχειρηματολογία του yiapap
ήρθες εσύ και τα χάλασες όλα.

ΑΣΤΕΪΣΜΟΊ, ΕΞΥΠΝΑΔΕΣ , ΜΗΔΕΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΑ. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Όλα αυτά προδίδουν εμπάθεια.

Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό
ίσως είναι σοβαρό.

----------


## g_alkis

> Αυτά είναι τα αιτήματα; Γιατί άλλα δε βρήκα...! Για την άμυνα και την ασφάλεια υπάρχει ο στρατός, οπότε μπορείτε να το βγάλετε 
> 
> *Τελικά αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν* άλλα γιατί αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται τόσηηη βαρεμάρα στο να γράψει κάποιος 1,2,3... αυτά είναι τα προβλήματα που θα δημιουργήσει η κίνηση αυτή.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emeliss

yiapap

Λέω πως αυξήσεις ήρθαν παντού, σε όλες τις χώρες με τις αποκρατικοποιήσεις.
Ο πολίτης χάνει από το μελλοντικά κέρδη αφού η κυβέρνηση πουλάει κομμάτι μιας κερδοφόρας επιχείρησης. Κομμάτι κομμάτι σφάζουμε την κότα, μέχρι να την φάμε όλη. Αύριο τι θα φάμε; Σειρά θα έχουν άλλα κερδοφόρα τεμάχια.
Η DT μπορεί να πει "ας βγάλουμε ότι μπορούμε και να στρίβουμε" χωρίς τύψεις, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Θλίβομαι που το ίδιο κάνουν και οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις.
Αν ήμουν σωστός κουμουνιστής θα φώναζα "μη" στην επέκταση του ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια. Δεν είμαι όμως. Φροντίζω πρώτα για την χώρα μου και όχι για τον "απανταχού" εργάτη.
Όταν πουλήσει η DT, θα έχει πετύχει τους στόχους της, και τότε θα έχουμε χάσει σίγουρα.
Δυστυχώς τα δικαιώματα όλων των εργαζομένων συνεχώς συρρικνώνονται. Αν ένας οτετζής έχει 5% περισσότερα δικαιώματα από τον αντίστοιχο στην χ επιχείρηση, πρέπει να γίνει προσπάθεια να πάρει και ο άλλος αυτό το 5% και όχι να το κόψουμε.

Το εργασιακό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα και είναι κρίμα να το κρύψουμε εδώ. Αξίζει όχι τοπικ, αλλά το σύνολο των σελίδων στις εφημερίδες, του τηλεοπτικού χρόνου κλπ. Και δυστυχώς μετά το ασφαλιστικό (που πέρασε) είναι το επόμενο καρφί στο φέρετρο των υπαλλήλων.

Σύμφωνοι, ένας άξιος υπάλληλος θα βρει αλλού δουλειά. Η κοινωνία όμως χάνει από την συρρίκνωση των αγορών.

Όσο για το τελευταίο, έχεις δίκιο, έχω ψιλοαπελπιστεί και δεν πρέπει. Σε ευχαριστώ και με τιμάς με τα καλά σου λόγια.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 3 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Χαίρω πολύ, Παναής! Άρα προς τι ο οδυρμός των εργαζομένων;
> 
> Όσο για τα άλλα βαριέμαι να (ξανα)διαβάζω τα διαβασμένα νήματα.


Παναής;;;;; Τώρα τρομάζω...

Ποιός οδυρμός; Παλιά θα είχε γίνει πανικός. Σήμερα τα πάντα περνάνε (κάποια νύχτα, κάποια μέρα) χωρίς πολλές πληγές. Γενικότερα, όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ. Ίσως έχουμε αποδεχτεί την ματαιότητα αυτού του κόσμου και περιμένουμε καλύτερη τύχη στον επόμενο.

----------


## foyltaka

Η DT μπαίνει με τον αέρα της μεγαλύτερης Ευρωπαικής εταιρίας τηλεπικοινωνιών , σε έναν ΟΤΕ που τα τελευταία χρόνια βάλλεται απο παντού και βρίσκεται μονίμως αμυνόμενος.
Ο μέσος εργαζόμενος , απο την ασφάλεια της ΔΕΚΟ , βρίσκεται  ξαφνικά σε μία επιχείρηση που λειτουργεί σε συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού.
Χάνει καθημερινά πελάτες και έσοδα.
Τίποτε δεν θεωρείται δεδομένο.
Ούτε καν μια αξιοπρεπής σύνταξη . 
Οι περισσότεροι αντέδρασαν στο σοκ αρνητικά .
Κανακεμένοι απο αναχρονιστικές συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες που στην πρώτη ευκαιρία πέρασαν στην απέναντι πλευρά,
Με διοικήσεις να αλλάζουν , με συχνότητα κυβερνήσεων μπανανίας.
Με ευθείς εξαρτήσεις απο κομματικά γραφεία (προαγωγές,μεταθέσεις,σεμινάρια και οτι πιο ευτελές μπορείτε να φανταστείτε).
Η έλευση του κ.Βουρλούμη προιδέασε απο την πρώτη στιγμή το τι θα επακολουθούσε.
Η εξυγίανση του Οργανισμού και ο στρατηγικός επενδυτής ,ήταν πρώτα στην λίστα των προτεραιοτήτων του.
Για άλλη μια φορά ,οι εργαζόμενοι στάθηκαν απέναντι στην διοίκηση και τις εξελίξεις που διαφαίνονταν.
Στάθηκαν όμως δίπλα του ,έστω και σιωπηλά ,μόνο όταν αυτός αντιτάχθηκε ευθέως στην ΕΕΤΤ και την μεροληψία που κατα την γνώμη τους αυτή δείχνει υπέρ των ανταγωνιστών. 
Αποδεχόμενοι έτσι ότι αυτοί είναι πια οι όροι του παιχνιδιού,και αντιλαμβανόμενοι πως μια ευημερούσα εταιρία εξυπηρετεί και τα δικά τους συμφέροντα.
Η εθελουσία ,ενέτεινε το πρόβλημα της έλλειψης προσωπικού ,ιδίως πρώτης γραμμής.
Αυτοί που τρέχαν,τώρα τρέχουν περισσότερο και η αναμενόμενη εξάντληση ,φέρνει και την ανοιχτή αντίδραση.
Οι λουφαδόροι ψάχνουν εναγωνίως,νέους τρόπους κάλυψης της ανικάνότητάς τους ,πίσω απο νόρμες,στατιστικές και ανούσιες εγκυκλίους.
Αυτούς τους εργαζόμενους ,δεν μπόρεσε κανένας να τους πείσει ,οτι οι αλλαγές που έρχονται είναι προς όφελός τους.
Σ' αυτούς τους εργαζόμενους ,δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να δείξει μια αξιοπρεπή εναλλακτική διέξοδο στους προβληματισμούς τους.
Αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι ,αγχωμένοι και τρομοκρατημένοι λόγω άγνοιας ,θα κληθούν αύριο να αποδώσουν ,εργαζόμενοι *καταναγκαστικά*.
Η DT εισέρχεται στον ΟΤΕ ,ως κατακτητής .
Και αυτό που θα κληθεί να αλώσει είναι το παραπάνω κατεστημένο που περιέγραψα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Λέω πως αυξήσεις ήρθαν παντού, σε όλες τις χώρες με τις αποκρατικοποιήσεις.
> Ο πολίτης χάνει από το μελλοντικά κέρδη αφού η κυβέρνηση πουλάει κομμάτι μιας κερδοφόρας επιχείρησης. Κομμάτι κομμάτι σφάζουμε την κότα, μέχρι να την φάμε όλη. Αύριο τι θα φάμε; Σειρά θα έχουν άλλα κερδοφόρα τεμάχια.


Μα έτσι και αλλιώς από το 1996 δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να βάλει χέρι το δημόσιο στα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ οπότε από την κερδοφορία το κράτος κέρδιζε μόνο έμμεσα. Με την πώληση μεριδίου και με την καλύτερη διοίκηση του οργανισμού αποκτάει χρήματα που έχει ανάγκη (το γιατί είναι συζήτηση για άλλο τόπικ) και πιθανότατα θα βελτιώσει ακόμα περισσότερο τα κέρδη της.





> Δυστυχώς τα δικαιώματα όλων των εργαζομένων συνεχώς συρρικνώνονται. Αν ένας οτετζής έχει 5% περισσότερα δικαιώματα από τον αντίστοιχο στην χ επιχείρηση, πρέπει να γίνει προσπάθεια να πάρει και ο άλλος αυτό το 5% και όχι να το κόψουμε.


Ναι αλλά δε θυμάμαι να στήριξε ποτέ κάποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος τους ιδιωτικούς. Πάντα την πάρτη τους κοιτούσαν και τώρα που έχουν ανάγκη τη στήριξη όλου του κόσμου κλαψουρίζουν σαν παιδάκια που πάνε να τους πάρουν το παιχνίδι. Η μεγάλη διαφορά είναι ότι ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος έχει τη δυνατότητα να "ταλαιπωρήσει" τους πολίτες και την πολυτέλεια να είναι σίγουρος για τη θέση του.






> Σύμφωνοι, ένας άξιος υπάλληλος θα βρει αλλού δουλειά. Η κοινωνία όμως χάνει από την συρρίκνωση των αγορών.


Η κοινωνία κερδίζει όταν ικανοί άνθρωποι εργάζονται παραγωγικά. Αν φύγει από τον ΟΤΕ και συνεχίσει να εργάζεται παραγωγικά δεν χάνει κανείς. Παγκοσμίως ο ιδιωτικός τομέας πληρώνει πολύ καλύτερα από το δημόσιο. Παραφωνία είναι η ΔΕΗ, ο ΟΤΕ (τουλάχιστον για τους παλιούς) και μερικές ακόμα ΔΕΚΟ. Αυτό είναι πρόβλημα.





> Ποιός οδυρμός; Παλιά θα είχε γίνει πανικός. Σήμερα τα πάντα περνάνε (κάποια νύχτα, κάποια μέρα) χωρίς πολλές πληγές. Γενικότερα, όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ. Ίσως έχουμε αποδεχτεί την ματαιώτητα αυτού του κόσμου και περιμένουμε καλύτερη τύχη στον επόμενο.


Ίσως και να το πήραμε απόφαση να πάμε μπροστά και να γίνουμε πολιτισμένο κράτος!




> Σ' αυτούς τους εργαζόμενους ,δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να δείξει μια αξιοπρεπή εναλλακτική διέξοδο στους προβληματισμούς τους.
> Αυτοί οι εργαζόμενοι ,αγχωμένοι και τρομοκρατημένοι λόγω άγνοιας ,θα κληθούν αύριο να αποδώσουν ,εργαζόμενοι *καταναγκαστικά*.
> Η DT εισέρχεται στον ΟΤΕ ,ως κατακτητής .
> Και αυτό που θα κληθεί να αλώσει είναι το παραπάνω κατεστημένο που περιέγραψα.


Ας ισχύσει και γι' αυτούς λοιπόν ότι ισχύει για όλους όσους δεν εργάζονται στο δημόσιο. Γιατί είναι κακό αυτό; Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο να ξεβολεύεσαι αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν ειδική μεταχείριση γιατί ήταν ευνοημένοι τόσο καιρό. Αν δεν τους κάνει ο ΟΤΕ μετά την αλλαγή διοίκησης ας πάνε στον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## emeliss

@foultaka  :Worthy: 

Ποιό δημόσιο;;;

Σε παρακαλώ μην αναλωνόμαστε στα ίδια.

----------


## yiapap

> Πάνω που ήμουν έτοιμη να πειστώ 
> από την (αν όχι σωστή ) ΣΟΒΑΡΗ επιχειρηματολογία του yiapap
> ήρθες εσύ και τα χάλασες όλα.
> 
> _μπλα,μπλα,μπλα_


Πάνω λοιπόν που ήσουν έτοιμος να πειστείς... έκρινες ΠΙΟ σκόπιμο να κάνεις ένα post ανάλογης αξίας με αυτό που κατακρίνεις;   :What..?:  




> yiapap
> 
> Λέω πως αυξήσεις ήρθαν παντού, σε όλες τις χώρες με τις αποκρατικοποιήσεις.
> Ο πολίτης χάνει από το μελλοντικά κέρδη αφού η κυβέρνηση πουλάει κομμάτι μιας κερδοφόρας επιχείρησης. Κομμάτι κομμάτι σφάζουμε την κότα, μέχρι να την φάμε όλη. Αύριο τι θα φάμε; Σειρά θα έχουν άλλα κερδοφόρα τεμάχια.
> Η DT μπορεί να πει "ας βγάλουμε ότι μπορούμε και να στρίβουμε" χωρίς τύψεις, χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Θλίβομαι που το ίδιο κάνουν και οι τελευταίες κυβερνήσεις.
> Αν ήμουν σωστός κουμουνιστής θα φώναζα "μη" στην επέκταση του ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια. Δεν είμαι όμως. Φροντίζω πρώτα για την χώρα μου και όχι για τον "απανταχού" εργάτη.
> Όταν πουλήσει η DT, θα έχει πετύχει τους στόχους της, και τότε θα έχουμε χάσει σίγουρα.
> Δυστυχώς τα δικαιώματα όλων των εργαζομένων συνεχώς συρρικνώνονται. Αν ένας οτετζής έχει 5% περισσότερα δικαιώματα από τον αντίστοιχο στην χ επιχείρηση, πρέπει να γίνει προσπάθεια να πάρει και ο άλλος αυτό το 5% και όχι να το κόψουμε.
> 
> ...


Στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών ΔΕΝ ήρθαν αυξήσεις. Μαζί με τις αποκρατικοποιήσεις ήρθε ο ανταγωνισμός και φυσικά ήρθαν οι νέες τεχνολογίες! Το να πληρώνω 30-40€/μήνα και να έχω (σχεδόν) απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κάθε προορισμό και (σχεδόν) απεριορίστη, ταχεία σύνδεση με το Διαδίκτυο και τις υπηρεσίες του σαφώς και δεν είναι ακρίβεια! 
Ενδεικτικά το 2002 πλήρωνα περίπου 60€ για τηλέφωνα και διπλή ISDN και το 2003 μη σου πω τι πλήρωνα για τηλέφωνα και 384. Ελπίζω να μη μου πεις για τα παλιά καλά χρόνια των αναλογικών κέντρω του κρατικού ΟΤΕ γιατί όπως λέει ο φίλος μου ο maik49 "σιγά μη συζητάμε τι γινόταν το '50"! Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δεν μπορούμε από τη μια να ΜΗ συζητάμε τι γινόταν το 1990 και από την άλλη να το χρησιμοποιούμε ως επιχείρημα, έτσι;
Επίσης αυτά τα περί κερδοφορίας δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω και θα ήθελα να μου τα εξηγήσεις λίγο. Π.χ.: Το ότι σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ είναι κερδοφόρος πως συνεπάγεται ότι αύριο δεν θα είναι η Νέα Ολυμπιακή; Το ότι σήμερα το κράτος βγάζει 5€ από το μέρισμα στις μετοχές του ΟΤΕ, αν αύριο  ο ΟΤΕ είναι πιο κερδοφόρος δεν σημαίνει ότι θα βγάζει 6€ παρά το ότι θα έχει απωλέσει άλλο ένα 3%; Σε αυτό το ποσοστό δεν πρέπει να προσθέσεις και τα κέρδη από τους φόρους; Υπάρχει κάποια ανάλυση του τι βγάζει *το κράτος* σήμερα από τον ΟΤΕ (μέσω έμμεσων, άμεσων φόρων, εργοδοτικών εισφορών και μερισμάτων) σε σχέση με το τι θα έβγαζε αν είχε το 100% (χωρίς μερίσματα, χωρίς άμεσους φόρους, χωρίς μέρος των υπολοίπων) και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ χωρίς την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας που φθάνει τον maik49 να λέει "μη βλέπεις τι γινόταν πριν 15 χρόνια";

Για τα υπόλοιπα περί δικαιωμάτων δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο διαφωνιάς. Και εγώ και το 99.9% των συμμετεχόντων στο forum είμαστε είτε μισθωτοί είτε ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που ξεσκιζόμαστε να μας ξεσκίζουν*. Η διαφωνία μου είναι το κατά πόσο μπορούν να υπάρχουν στρεβλώσεις στην αγορά από μια κυβέρνηση η οποία είναι υπέρ της ελεύθερης, ανταγωνιστκής αγοράς. Δεν το θέτω σε κομματικό επίπεδο του στυλ "η κακιά ΝΔ". Απλά αφού έχουμε μπει στον χορό στον οποίο χορεύει ένα γαλαζοπράσινο ζευγάρι, είτε θα πρέπει να χορέψουμε είτε θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλη ντάμα! Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψηφίζουμε κόμματα που στηρίζουν την αποκρατικοποίηση και τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και μετά να κλαίμε που... αποκρατικοποιούν και νομοθετούν κατά των μεγάλων (ΣΙΑ) εταιρειών!

Με λίγα λόγια εγώ θα ήθελα ο εργαζόμενος στον ΟΤΕ να είναι στο +50 κι εγώ (προσωπικά) στο +1000. Όμως αυτό δεν βλέπω με ποιόν τρόπο θα ωφελήσει (στρατηγικά, μακροπρόθεσμα, μπλα-μπλα) στην.... πατρίδα μου! (όπως βλέπεις κι εγώ είμαι ΜΕΓΑΣ πατριώτης).
Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το αρχικό μου ερώτημα! Το αρχικό μου ερώτημα που παραμένει είναι, *τι θα αλλάξει με την έλευση της DT;*

*

Off Topic


		Πήρα ένα συνάδελφο σήμερα να του ευχηθώ και να τον ρωτήσω κάτι επαγγελματικό και ξεκινάω "Καλημέρα, χρόνια πολλά, τι κάνεις;"... κλασσικά πράγματα.
Η απάντησή του με την οποία γελούσα αρκετά λεπτά ήταν:
"...ότι μου πουν"
 :ROFL:

----------


## g_alkis

> Η DT μπαίνει με τον αέρα της μεγαλύτερης Ευρωπαικής εταιρίας τηλεπικοινωνιών , σε έναν ΟΤΕ που τα τελευταία χρόνια βάλλεται απο παντού και βρίσκεται μονίμως αμυνόμενος.
> Ο μέσος εργαζόμενος , απο την ασφάλεια της ΔΕΚΟ , βρίσκεται  ξαφνικά σε μία επιχείρηση που λειτουργεί σε συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού.
> Χάνει καθημερινά πελάτες και έσοδα.
> Τίποτε δεν θεωρείται δεδομένο.
> Ούτε καν μια αξιοπρεπής σύνταξη . 
> Οι περισσότεροι αντέδρασαν στο σοκ αρνητικά .
> *Κανακεμένοι απο αναχρονιστικές συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες που στην πρώτη ευκαιρία πέρασαν στην απέναντι πλευρά,
> Με διοικήσεις να αλλάζουν , με συχνότητα κυβερνήσεων μπανανίας.
> Με ευθείς εξαρτήσεις απο κομματικά γραφεία (προαγωγές,μεταθέσεις,σεμινάρια και οτι πιο ευτελές μπορείτε να φανταστείτε).*
> ...


Τα κομματόσκυλα δηλαδή που εργάζονται στον οργανισμό αντιστέκονται για να μην χάσουν την βολη τους και για κανέναν άλλο λόγο. Και απαιτούν και την υποστήριξη της κοινωνίας. Ευχαριστούμε για την ειλικρινή, για πρώτη φορά, εξομολόγηση.

----------


## yiapap

> Η DT μπαίνει με τον αέρα της μεγαλύτερης Ευρωπαικής εταιρίας τηλεπικοινωνιών , σε έναν ΟΤΕ που τα τελευταία χρόνια βάλλεται απο παντού και βρίσκεται μονίμως αμυνόμενος.
> Ο μέσος εργαζόμενος , απο την ασφάλεια της ΔΕΚΟ , βρίσκεται  ξαφνικά σε μία επιχείρηση που λειτουργεί σε συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού.
> Χάνει καθημερινά πελάτες και έσοδα.
> Τίποτε δεν θεωρείται δεδομένο.
> Ούτε καν μια αξιοπρεπής σύνταξη . 
> Οι περισσότεροι αντέδρασαν στο σοκ αρνητικά .
> Κανακεμένοι απο αναχρονιστικές συνδικαλιστικές ηγεσίες που στην πρώτη ευκαιρία πέρασαν στην απέναντι πλευρά,
> Με διοικήσεις να αλλάζουν , με συχνότητα κυβερνήσεων μπανανίας.
> Με ευθείς εξαρτήσεις απο κομματικά γραφεία (προαγωγές,μεταθέσεις,σεμινάρια και οτι πιο ευτελές μπορείτε να φανταστείτε).
> ...


Πολύ ωραίο post που με βρίσκει 1000% σύμφωνο!

Τώρα ξαναδιάβασέ το και δώσε έμφαση στην τελευταία σου πρόταση που λέει (παραφρασμένη):
_Η DT εισέρχεται στον ΟΤΕ και θα κληθεί να αλώσει το παραπάνω κατεστημένο που περιέγραψα._
Και έτσι με το δικό σου post έχεις ήδη καταλάβει (τουλάχιστον) την δική μου θέση επί του θέματος!

<edit>
Και αν και μάλλον δεν το ήθελες να σου εφιστήσω την προσοχή στο απόσπασμα:



> *Οι λουφαδόροι* ψάχνουν εναγωνίως,νέους τρόπους κάλυψης της ανικάνότητάς τους ,πίσω απο νόρμες,στατιστικές και ανούσιες εγκυκλίους.
> *Αυτούς* τους εργαζόμενους ,δεν μπόρεσε κανένας να τους πείσει ,οτι οι αλλαγές που έρχονται είναι προς όφελός τους.
> *Σ' αυτούς* τους εργαζόμενους ,δεν βρέθηκε κάποιος να δείξει μια αξιοπρεπή εναλλακτική διέξοδο στους προβληματισμούς τους.
> *Αυτοί* οι εργαζόμενοι ,αγχωμένοι και τρομοκρατημένοι λόγω άγνοιας ,θα κληθούν αύριο να αποδώσουν ,εργαζόμενοι *καταναγκαστικά*


Δεν ξέρω αν *αυτούς* εννοούσες αλλά, ΝΑΙ φίλε μου, ΝΑΙ! Να αποδώσουν *καταναγκαστικά* ή να πάνε στα σπίτια τους και να προσληφθούν άλλοι που δεν θα ασιθανθούν το ίδιο "καταναγκασμένοι". Ίσως μάλιστα αισθανθούν και προνομιούχοι!

----------


## maik

> Οι σληρά εργαζόμενοι, παραγωγικοί και κακοπληρωμένοι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν τίποτε να φοβηθούν. Εργάζονται σε μια αναπτυσσόμενη αγορά της οποίας η πίτα αυξάνεται και συνεπώς ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ μπορούν αύριο να διεκδικήσουν μια καλύτερη θέση σε κάποια άλλη εταιρεία. Έτσι δεν είναι; 
> Το τελευταίο για το μέλλον την πατρίδας μας θα μπορούσα να το ακούσω (και να γελάσω ειρωνικά) από κάποιον σκοπιανό που μιλάει για την Cosmote. Από συμπολίτη μου που σέβομαι τις απόψεις του δεν το δέχομαι!


Με μεγαλο κινδυνο να φαω infraction και να δεχτω πμ για μηδενικη ανοχη απο τα υψηλα προσωπα πρεπει να απαντησω καπως σκληρα σε μερικες αποψεις σαν και αυτες.

Ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα λοιπον.
Καθε χωρα εχει μερικες επιχειρησεις στρατηγικης σημασιας και βασικες για την οικονομια. Με αυτες ασκει *και εξωτερικη* πολιτικη τοσο σε οικονομικο οσο και σε πολιτικο επιπεδο. Ειναι εργαλειο αναπτυξης τοσο εντος οσο και εκτος της χωρας. *Βασικο μαθημα στα πρωτα ετη σπουδων πολιτικης οικονομιας.* Αυτες οι επιχειρησεις λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι στον ελεγχο του κρατους. Αν θελεε να μην ζειτε στην ψωροκωσταινα οπως λετε πρεπει να το δεχτειτε αυτο. Τοσο  πολυ σας καιει δηλαδη που προσπαθει η Ελλαδα να επεκταθει; Μηπως θελετε να ειμαστε μια ζωη υποτελεις και να κοιταμε τα γυαλιστερα καθρεπτακια που μας μοστραρουν οι αλλοι; 

Αν οι υπουργοι μας (και μαζι με αυτους και τα τσιρακια τους) θεωρουν οτι δεν μπορει να γινει σοβαρη διοικηση απο το κρατος ας δωσουν τοτε και τα υπουργεια τους σε καποιον επενδυτη να τα διαχειριστει καλυτερα. *Γιατι ομολογουν την δικια τους ανικανοτητα με αυτα.*

Η θεωρια οτι ο καλος εργαζομενος μενει ενω ο κακος φευγει δεν ισχυει σε μαζικες απολυσεις.  Η προσφατη ιστορια στην ΕΕ το εχει αποδειξει. Για τους δηθεν οπαδους του Γερμανικου μοντελου να θυμισω τις μαζικες απολυσεις σε WV αλλα και σε αλλες εταιριες οχι μονο της ιδιας χωρας αλλα και ολης της ΕΕ. Το ιδιο και για τις αποφασεις για μειωσεις μισθων.

Οι εργαζομενοι στον ΟΤΕ εχουν σημερα εναν αξιοπρεπη μισθο που δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ διαφορετικος απο καποιον που δουλευει στον ιδιωτικο τομεα (αναλογικα με την προυπηρεσια παντα). Αν μερικοι θελουν να κατεβουν ολοι στα 700 € τον μηνα γιατι ετσι θα εκσπ.... αυτο δειχνει μιζερια κακια και μικρονοια. Η εννοια της φρασης, να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα , σε ολο της το μεγαλειο. Οσο για τις συνθηκες εργασιας που τοσο πολυ κοπτονται καποιοι , ε οχι δεν θελουμε να γυρισουμε σε εργασιακο μεσαιωνα. *Σας αρεσει δεν σας αρεσει. * 


@ yipapap η απαντηση ειναι γενικη και οχι προσωπικη. Απλα εσυ εδωσες την αφορμη.

----------


## emeliss

> Στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών ΔΕΝ ήρθαν αυξήσεις. ...
> Επίσης αυτά τα περί κερδοφορίας δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω και θα ήθελα να μου τα εξηγήσεις λίγο...
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ψηφίζουμε κόμματα που στηρίζουν την αποκρατικοποίηση και τον ελεύθερο ανταγωνισμό και μετά να κλαίμε που... αποκρατικοποιούν και νομοθετούν κατά των μεγάλων (ΣΙΑ) εταιρειών..
> Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το αρχικό μου ερώτημα! Το αρχικό μου ερώτημα που παραμένει είναι, *τι θα αλλάξει με την έλευση της DT;*
> 
> *
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...


Ας αφήσουμε το θέμα των τιμών. Εξάλλου δεν το είχα σαν επιχείρημα, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Αν θες κάνουμε κάποτε μια ιστορική αναδρομή. Καλό κάνει να ψάχνει κανείς το παρελθόν.

Ακριβή οικονομικά στοιχεία δεν έχω. Και να τα είχα, δεν έχω τις γνώσεις να τα αποκωδικοποιήσω σωστά. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πλέον υπάρχει νόμος που έχει καταργήσει κάθε σχέση του ΟΤΕ με το κράτος. Αυτό σημαίνει πως η ψ κυβέρνηση μπορεί να πουλήσει μέχρι και την τελευταία μετοχή. Αυτό που επίσης ξέρω είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει κάνει επενδύσεις που θα του επιτρέψουν να συνεχίσει να οδηγεί την αγορά για τα επόμενα χρόνια.
Η αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας ήρθε με την αύξηση του ανταγωνισμού και λόγω άλλων παραγόντων. Μην την αφήνεις απ΄έξω.

Στρατηγική είναι η θέση του ΟΤΕ, όχι των εργαζομένων. Αλλά υπόψην ότι η ευημερία μιας επιχείρησης και κατ΄επέκταση των εργαζομένων της, έχει γενικοτερα οικονομικά οφέλη στην κοινωνία.

Μάντης δεν είναι κανένας να πει τι θα αλλάξει με την έλευση της DT. Σενάρια κακά μπορώ να βρω πολλά. Το θέμα είναι τι δεν διασφαλίζουμε πλέον (ή σχεδόν πλέον). Επειδή είμαστε στο παρά πέντε θα τα βγάλω από το μυαλό μου και θα ελπίζω για το καλύτερο. 

Ωραίος ο συνάδελφος!

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 2 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> Με μεγαλο κινδυνο να φαω infraction και να δεχτω πμ για μηδενικη ανοχη απο τα υψηλα προσωπα πρεπει να απαντησω καπως σκληρα σε μερικες αποψεις σαν και αυτες.
> 
> Ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα λοιπον.
> Καθε χωρα εχει μερικες επιχειρησεις στρατηγικης σημασιας και βασικες για την οικονομια. Με αυτες ασκει *και εξωτερικη* πολιτικη τοσο σε οικονομικο οσο και σε πολιτικο επιπεδο. Ειναι εργαλειο αναπτυξης τοσο εντος οσο και εκτος της χωρας. *Βασικο μαθημα στα πρωτα ετη σπουδων πολιτικης οικονομιας.* Αυτες οι επιχειρησεις λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι στον ελεγχο του κρατους. Αν θελεε να μην ζειτε στην ψωροκωσταινα οπως λετε πρεπει να το δεχτειτε αυτο. Τοσο πολυ σας καιει δηλαδη που προσπαθει η Ελλαδα να επεκταθει; Μηπως θελετε να ειμαστε μια ζωη υποτελεις και να κοιταμε τα γυαλιστερα καθρεπτακια που μας μοστραρουν οι αλλοι; 
> 
> Αν οι υπουργοι μας (και μαζι με αυτους και τα τσιρακια τους) θεωρουν οτι δεν μπορει να γινει σοβαρη διοικηση απο το κρατος ας δωσουν τοτε και τα υπουργεια τους σε καποιον επενδυτη να τα διαχειριστει καλυτερα. *Γιατι ομολογουν την δικια τους ανικανοτητα με αυτα.*
> 
> Η θεωρια οτι ο καλος εργαζομενος μενει ενω ο κακος φευγει δεν ισχυει σε μαζικες απολυσεις. Η προσφατη ιστορια στην ΕΕ το εχει αποδειξει. Για τους δηθεν οπαδους του Γερμανικου μοντελου να θυμισω τις μαζικες απολυσεις σε WV αλλα και σε αλλες εταιριες οχι μονο της ιδιας χωρας αλλα και ολης της ΕΕ. Το ιδιο και για τις αποφασεις για μειωσεις μισθων.
> 
> ...


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## kanenas3

> Ας τα παρουμε ενα ενα λοιπον.
> Καθε χωρα εχει μερικες επιχειρησεις στρατηγικης σημασιας και βασικες για την οικονομια. Με αυτες ασκει *και εξωτερικη* πολιτικη τοσο σε οικονομικο οσο και σε πολιτικο επιπεδο. Ειναι εργαλειο αναπτυξης τοσο εντος οσο και εκτος της χωρας. *Βασικο μαθημα στα πρωτα ετη σπουδων πολιτικης οικονομιας.* Αυτες οι επιχειρησεις λοιπον πρεπει να ειναι στον ελεγχο του κρατους. Αν θελεε να μην ζειτε στην ψωροκωσταινα οπως λετε πρεπει να το δεχτειτε αυτο. Τοσο  πολυ σας καιει δηλαδη που προσπαθει η Ελλαδα να επεκταθει; Μηπως θελετε να ειμαστε μια ζωη υποτελεις και να κοιταμε τα γυαλιστερα καθρεπτακια που μας μοστραρουν οι αλλοι;


Σόρρυ αλλά βιβλίο πολιτικής οικονομίας που να λέει τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχω δει...Πόσο μάλλον να λέει μη αφήνεις να διοικήσει μια επιχείρηση αυτός που αποφάσισαν οι μέτοχοι!





> Αν οι υπουργοι μας (και μαζι με αυτους και τα τσιρακια τους) θεωρουν οτι δεν μπορει να γινει σοβαρη διοικηση απο το κρατος ας δωσουν τοτε και τα υπουργεια τους σε καποιον επενδυτη να τα διαχειριστει καλυτερα. *Γιατι ομολογουν την δικια τους ανικανοτητα με αυτα.*


Λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά την κυβέρνηση δεν την εκλέγεις μόνος αλλά όλοι μας μαζί. Προφανώς και η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία (του 80-90%) θέλει να προχωρήσουν οι αποκρατικοποιήσεις. Οι αυτεπάγγελτοι υπερασπιστές καλό είναι να κάτσουν στα αυγά τους καθώς δεν εκπροσωπούνε το σύνολο αλλά το 5-10%. Άρα αν θέλετε να είστε δημοκράτες οφείλεται να δέχεστε τις αποφάσεις ακόμα και αν διαφωνείτε.





> Η θεωρια οτι ο καλος εργαζομενος μενει ενω ο κακος φευγει δεν ισχυει σε μαζικες απολυσεις.  Η προσφατη ιστορια στην ΕΕ το εχει αποδειξει. Για τους δηθεν οπαδους του Γερμανικου μοντελου να θυμισω τις μαζικες απολυσεις σε WV αλλα και σε αλλες εταιριες οχι μονο της ιδιας χωρας αλλα και ολης της ΕΕ. Το ιδιο και για τις αποφασεις για μειωσεις μισθων.


Ναι αλλά ο καλός δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να βρει δουλειά. Ιδιαίτερα αν είναι τόσο καλός όσο λέτε  :Wink: 





> Οι εργαζομενοι στον ΟΤΕ εχουν σημερα εναν αξιοπρεπη μισθο που δεν ειναι τοσο πολυ διαφορετικος απο καποιον που δουλευει στον ιδιωτικο τομεα (αναλογικα με την προυπηρεσια παντα). Αν μερικοι θελουν να κατεβουν ολοι στα 700 € τον μηνα γιατι ετσι θα εκσπ.... αυτο δειχνει μιζερια κακια και μικρονοια. Η εννοια της φρασης, να ψοφησει η κατσικα του γειτονα , σε ολο της το μεγαλειο. Οσο για τις συνθηκες εργασιας που τοσο πολυ κοπτονται καποιοι , ε οχι δεν θελουμε να γυρισουμε σε εργασιακο μεσαιωνα. *Σας αρεσει δεν σας αρεσει. *


Εσύ δηλαδή παίρνεις κάτω από 1000 ευρώ...;

----------


## emeliss

Αν δεν ξεφύγουμε από τις ταμπέλες και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τι γίνεται τριγύρω δεν θα πάμε μπροστά.

Τόσο ο foyltaka, που περιέγραψε μια διαδρομή πολλών χρόνων σε λίγες γραμμές, όσο και ο maik49 λένε πράγματα απόλυτης αλήθειας.

----------


## yiapap

@maik49
Μπορείς να μου πεις κάποιες τέτοιες ΚΡΑΤΙΚΕΣ "στρατηγικές" επιχειρήσεις στις ΗΠΑ ή την Ευρώπη; Ή θα πρέπει να ανατρέξεις.... εεεεε... στην Κίνα, την Κούβα και την Β.Κορέα; Ξέρεις που είναι τα εργασιακά δικαιώματα σε αυτές τις χώρες;
Δηλαδή οι ΗΠΑ δεν ασκούν εξωτερική πολιτική επειδή η Boeing είναι ιδιωτική; H SAAB; Η Airbus;
Για τα περί σπουδών πολιτικής οικονομίας, έχω μια σοβαρή υποψία ότι τα βιβλία έχουν αλλάξει από την εποχή που ήσουν στα θρανία!

Στην ερώτησή σου περί υπουργείων αν θέλω να σου δώσω προκλητική απάντηση θα σε ρωτήσω ποιός είναι ο πιο επιτυχημένος πρωθυπουργός της Ιταλίας από τον Β'ΠΠ έως σήμερα.
Αν θέλω να σου δώσω σοβαρή απάντηση θα σου πω ότι σκοπός της κυβέρνησης δεν είναι να βγάζει κέρδος απλά, αλλά να επενδύει το όποιο κέρδος για την ευδαιμονία των πολιτών (και φυσικά την επακόλουθη παραμονή της στην εξουσία). Οπότε η διαφορά είναι ότι σε μια εταιρεία δεν αποφασίζουν ανά 4 χρόνια οι πολίτες για την διοίκησή της. Σε μια δημοκρατία αποφασίζουν οι πολίτες και όσο κι αν (δεν) μας αρέσουν οι αποφάσεις οφείλουμε να τις δεχτούμε ή να προτείνουμε τρόπους βελτίωσης του πολιτεύματος.

Μαζικές απολύσεις για να γίνουν πρέπει να υπάρχει ανάλογο νομοθετικό υπόβαθρο. Μαζικές απολύσεις σε μια εταιρεία με την κερδοφορία του ΟΤΕ θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μάθω πως θα γίνουν. Εκτός βέβαια αν (με μεγάλο κίνδυνο να φάω infraction) η παπαρ...κινδυνολογία πάει σύννεφο!

Αφού λοιπόν ο μισθός των παραγωγικών και εξειδικευμένων εργαζομένων στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι και τόσο διαφορετικός δεν έχουν απολύτως τίποτε να φοβούνται! Εκτός αν ανήκουν στις κατηγορίες που πολύ όμορφα ανέλυσε ο συνάδελφός σου!  :Razz: 

@ maik49 κι η δική μου η απάντηση είναι γενική. Απλά περιορίζεται στους εργαζομένους στον ΟΤΕ  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Μια παρατήρηση. Ο foultaka περιέγραψε μια πορεία. Κατά την άποψη μου αληθινή. Σήμερα είμαστε μετά από αυτή την πορεία με πολλά πράγματα να έχουν αλλάξει από τότε που ο ΟΤΕ ήταν ΔΕΚΟ.

Μια δεύτερη παρατήρηση. Αυτοί που δεν έχουν τίποτα να φοβηθούν είναι οι (λίγοι πλέον) κομματικά βολεμένοι. Για αυτό είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## yiapap

> Μάντης δεν είναι κανένας να πει τι θα αλλάξει με την έλευση της DT. Σενάρια κακά μπορώ να βρω πολλά. Το θέμα είναι τι δεν διασφαλίζουμε πλέον (ή σχεδόν πλέον). Επειδή είμαστε στο παρά πέντε θα τα βγάλω από το μυαλό μου και θα ελπίζω για το καλύτερο.


Αυτό είναι απόλυτα δεκτό.
Δεν βλέπεις όμως μια αναντιστοιχία μεταξύ του παραπάνω και τις δημόσια εκφρασμένες θέσεις των συνδικαλιστών του ΟΤΕ;
Περί τιμών, απολύσεων, εργασιακού μεσαίωνα, διώξεων, στρατηγικής προδοσίας, δοσίλογων κτλ.κτλ.κτλ.;

Και για να το επαναφέρω το ερώτημα:
Αν μαντης δεν είναι κανένας... προς τι όλος ο σαματάς;

........Auto merged post: yiapap added 1 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Μια δεύτερη παρατήρηση. Αυτοί που δεν έχουν τίποτα να φοβηθούν είναι οι (λίγοι πλέον) κομματικά βολεμένοι. Για αυτό είμαι σίγουρος.


Ε, μια χαρά!
Άρα δεν θα αλλάξει απολύτως τίποτε!!!
 :Thinking: Στον συνδικαλιστή σου το είπες;

----------


## emeliss

Οι συνδικαλιστές μιλανε για το χειρότερο σενάριο και πολύ καλά κάνουν. Διασφαλίσεις θέλουν και δυστυχώς δεν τις παίρνουν.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 6 Seconds later........




> Στον συνδικαλιστή σου το είπες;


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Και για να το επαναφέρω το ερώτημα:
> Αν μαντης δεν είναι κανένας... προς τι όλος ο σαματάς;


Βρε Γιαννη σου εγραψα ενα κατεβατο για τοους λογους του σαματα.

Οσο για τις εταιιρες και χωρες που ανεφερες ΝΑΙ ειναι σε μεγαλο βαθμο κρατικες. Εκτος βεβαια απο τις ΗΠΑ , οπου εκει ειναι οι εταιιριες που ξαθοριζουν την πολιτικη και οχι το κρατος.
Α, και θα το ξεχνουσα. Η διοικηση στην καθε  εταιρεια θεωρητικα αλαζει καθε ενα με δυο χρονια στην Γενικη συνελευση των μετοχων. 



Off Topic


		Ειχα δεν ειχα το εφαγα το infraction. Τι θελω ο μπουφος και μπλεκω . Ας παιξω κανενα ikariam να ηρεμησω.

----------


## yiapap

> Βρε Γιαννη σου εγραψα ενα κατεβατο για τοους λογους του σαματα.


Sorry Μιχάλη αλλά τα περί στρατηγικής εταιρείας ΔΕΝ ισχύουν (σου ζήτησα μια, δεν μου ανέφερες καμμία) και τα περί μαζικών απολύσεων και εργασιακού μεσαίωνα αν δεν έχεις κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα δεν τα δέχομαι. Η VW, όπως και τόσες, μα τόσες Ελληνικές εταιρείες (ποιές να πρωτοαναφέρω, από την ΒΦΛ έως την Ολυμπιακή) ΔΕΝ παίζουν στο ίδιο πρωτάθλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λόγω οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων!

----------


## maik

> Sorry Μιχάλη αλλά τα περί στρατηγικής εταιρείας ΔΕΝ ισχύουν (σου ζήτησα μια, δεν μου ανέφερες καμμία) και τα περί μαζικών απολύσεων και εργασιακού μεσαίωνα αν δεν έχεις κρυστάλλινη σφαίρα δεν τα δέχομαι. Η VW, όπως και τόσες, μα τόσες Ελληνικές εταιρείες (ποιές να πρωτοαναφέρω, από την ΒΦΛ έως την Ολυμπιακή) ΔΕΝ παίζουν στο ίδιο πρωτάθλημα με τον ΟΤΕ λόγω οικονομικών αποτελεσμάτων!


Η ιδια η DT ειναι κρατικα ελεγχομενη κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος. Ισως οχι με την στενη εννοια αλλα ειναι. Σου θυμιζω  την παρεμβαση της Μερκελ για  θεμα  των οπτικων ινων  στην διαμαχη DT  και της εκει  ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## yiapap

> Η ιδια η DT ειναι κρατικα ελεγχομενη κατα ενα μεγαλο μερος. Ισως οχι με την στενη εννοια αλλα ειναι. Σου θυμιζω  την παρεμβαση της Μερκελ για  θεμα  των οπτικων ινων  στην διαμαχη DT  και της εκει  ΕΕΤΤ.


Όπως και ο ΟΤΕ κατά ένα εξίσου μεγάλο (μεγαλύτερο*) μέρος!
Δεν απαντάς επί της ουσίας: Ποιές "στρατηγικές εταιρείες" είναι κρατικές στις χώρες του πρώτου κόσμου! Μου αναφέρεις ως παράδειγμα την DT την οποία ο emeliss έχει χαρακτηρίσει... fund!!!!
Όσο για παρεμβάσεις... πόσες θέλεις από τον υπουργό, ή καλύτερα από τους 5 τελευταίους υπουργούς;;;;

<edit>
* H Γερμανική κυβέρνηση έχει το 15.7%. ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερο ποσοστό από την Ελληνική!

----------


## maik

> Όπως και ο ΟΤΕ κατά ένα εξίσου μεγάλο (μεγαλύτερο) μέρος!
> Δεν απαντάς επί της ουσίας: Ποιές "στρατηγικές εταιρείες" είναι κρατικές στις χώρες του πρώτου κόσμου! Μου αναφέρεις ως παράδειγμα την DT την οποία ο emeliss έχει χαρακτηρίσει... fund!!!!
> Όσο για παρεμβάσεις... πόσες θέλεις από τον υπουργό, ή καλύτερα από τους 5 τελευταίους υπουργούς;;;;


Αντε παλι τα ιδια. Το λεω με την ευρεια εννοια . Στις περισσοτερες πρωην κρατικες μονοπωλιακες telco το κρατος κατεχει μεγαλο ποσοστο μετοχων και μεσω αυτων ασκει πολιτικη εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη. Ισπανια, Γαλια, Αυστρια, Σουηδια ,Γερμανια.

Οσο για τις παρεμβασεις απο τους χ υπουργους στην Ελλαδα δεν ειδα καμια υπερ του ΟΤΕ και κατα της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Αν οι υπουργοι μας (και μαζι με αυτους και τα τσιρακια τους) θεωρουν οτι δεν μπορει να γινει σοβαρη διοικηση απο το κρατος ας δωσουν τοτε και τα υπουργεια τους σε καποιον επενδυτη να τα διαχειριστει καλυτερα. *Γιατι ομολογουν την δικια τους ανικανοτητα με αυτα.*


H ανικανότητα, δεν είναι κομματική, είναι πολιτική. Δηλαδή αφορά τον πολιτικό -αυτόν τον υπάλληλο-, σε ένα ποσοστό που μας βολεύει να το λέμε και να το παρουσιάζουμε ως "μεγάλο", αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό το έχει ο πολίτης.
 Στην δική μου αντίληψη, αυτό το ποσοστό ανικανότητας, ανάμεσα σε πολιτικό-πολίτη, με μία πρόχειρη ματιά, το κόβω κάπου στα 10-90. Απο πλευράς ευθύνης γι αυτή την ανικανότητα. Προσωπικά, κάθε φορά στις εκλογές, περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα να δω ποιος κακομοίρης θα πάρει το τιμόνι...  :Laughing: 

Το παραπάνω, το αποδυκνείει άλλωστε και η ανάλωση σε λαϊκότατα (ξεπερνάμε τον τετριμμένο "λαϊκισμό" δηλαδη) και αμέτρητα σε αριθμό posts, ανούσια και μακριά απο την αλήθεια και την σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα, της χώρας και του παγκόσμιου χάρτη. 
Και αυτές οι ζωώδης αντιδράσεις, έχουν κουράσει απο αμφότερες πλευρές.

----------


## maik

> H ανικανότητα, δεν είναι κομματική, είναι πολιτική. Δηλαδή αφορά τον πολιτικό -αυτόν τον υπάλληλο-, σε ένα ποσοστό που μας βολεύει να το λέμε και να το παρουσιάζουμε ως "μεγάλο", αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό το έχει ο πολίτης.
>  Στην δική μου αντίληψη, αυτό το ποσοστό ανικανότητας, ανάμεσα σε πολιτικό-πολίτη, με μία πρόχειρη ματιά, το κόβω κάπου στα 10-90. Απο πλευράς ευθύνης γι αυτή την ανικανότητα. Προσωπικά, κάθε φορά στις εκλογές, περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα να δω ποιος κακομοίρης θα πάρει το τιμόνι... 
> 
> Το παραπάνω, το αποδυκνείει άλλωστε και η ανάλωση σε λαϊκότατα (ξεπερνάμε τον τετριμμένο "λαϊκισμό" δηλαδη) και αμέτρητα σε αριθμό posts, ανούσια και μακριά απο την αλήθεια και την σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα, της χώρας και του παγκόσμιου χάρτη. 
> Και αυτές οι ζωώδης αντιδράσεις, έχουν κουράσει απο αμφότερες πλευρές.


 :One thumb up: 
Εχει ειπωθει χιλιαδες φορες σε ολες τις μορφες οτι "οι λαοι εχουν τις κυβερνησεις που τους αξιζουν".

Και κατι ακομα για τους γραμματιζουμενους και αρχαιολατρες Υπουργος = Υπηρετης.

----------


## argonaut

> <edit>
> * H Γερμανική κυβέρνηση έχει το 15.7%. ΠΟΛΥ μικρότερο ποσοστό από την Ελληνική!


Μπα, δεν τα ξέρεις καλά τα πράγματα.

Η Ομοσπονδιακή Δημοκρατία της Γερμανίας έχει το 14,83% και η Τράπεζα KfW έχει το 16,87%. Έλα όμως που η Τράπεζα αυτή είναι κρατική (η ομοσπονδιακή Κυβέρνηση έχει το 80% και το υπόλοιπο 20% ανήκει στα κρατίδια).




> 67.30 percent free float, 14.83 percent owned by the Federal Republic of Germany, 16.87 percent owned by the KfW banking group (September 30, 2007)


Deutsche Telekom facts and figures

Δηλαδή σύνολο 31,7%. Δηλαδή αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το Ελληνικό Κράτος.

Δες και το ετήσιο δελτίο (Σελίδα 35)
http://www.annualreport2007.telekom....pool/en/en.pdf

----------


## yiapap

@argonaut
Για πες μας, τι ποσοστό έχουν στον ΟΤΕ Ελληνικές τράπεζες και ταμεία που διοικούνται από το κράτος κατά μειοψηφία ή ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ πλειοψηφία;
Πόσο είπες; Πόσοοοοο;
 :Wink:

----------


## argonaut

> @argonaut
> Για πες μας, τι ποσοστό έχουν στον ΟΤΕ Ελληνικές τράπεζες και ταμεία που διοικούνται από το κράτος κατά μειοψηφία ή ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ πλειοψηφία;
> Πόσο είπες; Πόσοοοοο;


Για πες εσύ πόσο;

Νούμερο.

Τόσα η Εθνική (η μόνη κρατική τράπεζα, καλά βάλε και την Αττικής), τόσα το ΙΚΑ, τόσα λοιπά ταμεία.

Και στο τέλος κάνε την σούμα.

----------


## Xguru

Να σας διευκολύνω-απλά θέλει κάποιες προσθαφαιρέσεις για την αύξηση της Marfin και μια υπόθεση από που πήρε μερίδιο.
http://www.ote.gr/greek/investorrela..._structure.asp

(Άμα βρείτε ακριβή στοιχεία για συμμετοχές των δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων στον ΟΤΕ σας βγάζω το καπέλο)

----------


## stef2

> Εχει ειπωθει χιλιαδες φορες σε ολες τις μορφες οτι "οι λαοι εχουν τις κυβερνησεις που τους αξιζουν".


Ναι έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές αλλά συνήθως δεν είναι παρά μια πολύ απλή μετάθεση ευθυνών των αποτυχημένων πολιτικών στους ψηφοφόρους τους. Στην χώρα μας η μετάθεση ευθυνών είναι το μόνο άθλημα στο οποίο κάνουμε πρωταθλητισμό και μάλιστα χωρίς έξοδα σε καθημερινή βάση  :Smile: 




> H ανικανότητα, δεν είναι κομματική, είναι πολιτική. Δηλαδή αφορά τον πολιτικό -αυτόν τον υπάλληλο-, σε ένα ποσοστό που μας βολεύει να το λέμε και να το παρουσιάζουμε ως "μεγάλο", αλλά στην πραγματικότητα το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό το έχει ο πολίτης.


Νομίζω wireless_surfer αυτό που λες δεν είναι ακριβώς η πραγματικότητα.
Η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στην *πραγματική* πληροφορία είναι τελείως διαφορετική για τον πολιτικό και τον πολίτη.

Συνεπώς ο δεύτερος δεν μπορεί να έχει σωστή κρίση αφού δεν έχει την πλήρη εικόνα (πχ ξέρει κανείς απο εμάς τι *ακριβώς* συζήτησε ο Αλογοσκούφης με τον Βγενόπουλο στην πρώτη τους συνάντηση ή είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι ότι το ξέρουν οι δημοσιογράφοι που μας το μετέφεραν )

Ως βλαξ βέβαια μπορεί να ψηφίζει και να επιλέγει κυβερνήτες με βάση το τηλεοπτικό κανάλι  που παρακολουθεί ή το πόσο δυναμικός ή ειλικρινής του φαίνεται κάποιος.

Σαφώς βέβαια ο ίδιος βλαξ μπορεί αύριο να βρίσκεται στην Βουλή ως εκλεγμένος , να ψηφίζει νομοσχέδια και εκ των υστέρων να δηλώνει ότι δεν κατάλαβε καλά το περιεχόμενο ή ότι υπέκυψε στην κομματική πειθαρχία για το καλό της πατρίδας(=κόμμματος) κλπ
Έχεις δίκιο ότι μας βολεύει να παρουσιάζουμε τον πολιτικό ως μεγάλο αφού έχουμε κι εμείς μεγάλες ευθύνες. Η αναλογία όμως δεν είναι 10-90......

----------


## argonaut

> Να σας διευκολύνω-απλά θέλει κάποιες προσθαφαιρέσεις για την αύξηση της Marfin και μια υπόθεση από που πήρε μερίδιο.
> http://www.ote.gr/greek/investorrela..._structure.asp
> 
> (Άμα βρείτε ακριβή στοιχεία για συμμετοχές των δημοσίων επιχειρήσεων στον ΟΤΕ σας βγάζω το καπέλο)


Ακριβώς.

Το ποσοστό των ελλήνων θεσμικών είναι 26,5 %. Μείον το 20% της MIG, μένουν 6,5%.
Και αν ακόμα υποθέσουμε ότι ολόκληρο αυτό το 6,5% ανήκει σε θεσμικούς επενδυτές που ελέγχει απόλυτα το Ελληνικό κράτος (και αυτό είναι ένα μεγάλο αν) τότε φθάνουμε σε ένα σύνολο 34,5%.
Μείον τα 3% που πουλάει ο Αλογοσκούφης, έχουμε 31,5%.

Φυσικά ο yiapap κάνει λάθος και για τα ταμεία που δεν ελέγχονται όλα, τουλάχιστον σήμερα, απόλυτα από το κράτος.
Για παράδειγμα το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ταμεία σε περιουσία, ήταν μέχρι σήμερα αυτοδιοικούμενο (μόνον 3 εκπρόσωποι της κυβέρνησης στο 11μελές ΔΣ).

http://www.tsmede.gr/indexx.asp?page=1

----------


## wireless_surfer

εγω αυτό που λέω ειναι οτι είμαστε πολιτικά ασυνείδητοι και ανίκανοι, ως σύνολο
οπότε δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ως λύση αυτό που μου αναφέρεις
επίσης οι 300 της Βουλής, είναι άνθρωποι σαν εσένα κι εμένα (έστω στο περίπου, για να μην πει ο maik πως γεμίσαμε και πρωθυπουργούς), δεν είναι 300 πολιτικοί επιστήμονες, άλλος ένας λόγος που θεωρώ τον πολίτη (ως σύνολο) υπαίτιο.
λύση θα θεωρούσα την παιδεία και την ενημέρωση, ως διαδρομή, πολύπλευρες πάντα, , τα γνωστα και χιλιοειπωμένα και ανύπαρκτα. Όπου υπαρκτά και κατευθυνόμενα δυστυχώς. Ασυνείδητα τις περισσότερες φορες κατευθυνόμενα και συνειδητά ελάχιστες.
μην ξενχάμε την αναρχία που υποβόσκει κάτω απο όλα στην χώρα μας, όχι στην διακυβέρνηση μόνο (με την έννοια που την αναφέρεις). Τουλάχιστον εκεί, έχουν το ελαφρυντικό οτι κάνουν ότι τους ψηφίσαμε να κάνουν.

Πάντως λίγο λίγο νοιώθω όλο και πιο αισιόδοξος, δεν είμαι αυτός που λέει την Ελλάδα μπανανία, κρυπτο-μπανανία ίσως..

edit:
γιατί διακρίνω όλο και πιο πολλούς συνειδητοποιημένους πολίτες, όχι για κάτι άλλο...

----------


## yiapap

> Για παράδειγμα το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ταμεία σε περιουσία, ήταν μέχρι σήμερα αυτοδιοικούμενο (μόνον 3 εκπρόσωποι της κυβέρνησης στο 11μελές ΔΣ).


Το ταμείο μου.. αυτοδικοικούμενο;
Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-C!
Δηλαδή μπορεί να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις για τις επενδύσεις των ασφαλισμένων αυτοβούλως; Να αλλάζει τις παροχές ανάλογα;
Εντάξει βρε argonaut ειπαμε, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!!!  :Crazy:

----------


## stef2

> εγω αυτό που λέω ειναι οτι είμαστε πολιτικά ασυνείδητοι και ανίκανοι, ως σύνολο
> οπότε δεν μπορώ να θεωρήσω ως λύση αυτό που μου αναφέρεις
> επίσης οι 300 της Βουλής, είναι άνθρωποι σαν εσένα κι εμένα (έστω στο περίπου, για να μην πει ο maik πως γεμίσαμε και πρωθυπουργούς), δεν είναι 300 πολιτικοί επιστήμονες, ένας λόγος που θεωρώ τον πολίτη (ως σύνολο) υπαίτιο.
> λύση θα θεωρούσα την παιδία και την ενημέρωση, πολύπλευρες πάντα, τα γνωστα και χιλιοειπωμένα.
> μην ξενχάμε την αναρχία που υποβόσκει κάτω απο όλα στην χώρα μας, όχι στην διακυβέρνηση μόνο (με την έννοια που την αναφέρεις). Τουλάχιστον εκεί, έχουν το ελαφρυντικό οτι κάνουν ότι τους ψηφίσαμε να κάνουν.
> 
> Πάντως λίγο λίγο νοιώθω όλο και πιο αισιόδοξος, δεν είμαι αυτός που λέει την Ελλάδα μπανανία, κρυπτο-μπανανία ίσως..


εγώ νοιώθω απαισιόδοξος...με μικρές αναλαμπές όταν συμπολίτες μας διαπρέπουν στην επιστημονική έρευνα κλπ
Και βέβαια δεν ξεχνώ την αναρχία που αναφέρεις που μπορεί να είναι και βαθιά ριζωμένη στα κύτταρα μας, .....ποιός ξέρει  :Thinking: 
Αλλά δεν μπορώ να τους δώσω το ελαφρυντικό *ότι κάνουν ότι τους ψηφίσαμε να κάνουν
*Μπορώ να τους δώσω το επιβαρυντικό  *ότι κάνουν ότι τους ψηφίσαμε να μην κάνουν*
 :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

@stef
Διόρθωσις: Ότι τους *ψηφίσατε*
Να κάνουν/μην κάνουν δεν παίζει!  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> Πάντως λίγο λίγο νοιώθω όλο και πιο αισιόδοξος, δεν είμαι αυτός που λέει την Ελλάδα μπανανία, κρυπτο-μπανανία ίσως..
> 
> edit:
> γιατί διακρίνω όλο και πιο πολλούς συνειδητοποιημένους πολίτες, όχι για κάτι άλλο...


Χαιρομαι που νιωθεις αισιοδοξος. Λυπαμαι ομως γιατι δεν μπορω εγω να νιωσω αισιοδοξος.
Τουναντιον νιωθω τοσο απαισιοδοξος που ωρες ωρες θελω να παρω τα βουνα.
Και οσο βλεπω περισσοτερα συνειδητοποιημενα ατομα τοσο περισσοτερο "μελαγχολώ".
Γιατι? Γιατι παρολ'αυτα στην καθημερινοτητα μας δεν αλλαζει τιποτα, αρα.. μονο φρουδες ελπιδες και μεγαλοστομιες ? Θα ειμαι παντως ο πρωτος που θα στηριξω οποιονδηποτε δειξει επιτελους "αληθινα" δειγματα. Εως τοτε, φυλαω τα ρουχα μου. Εξ ου και η επιφυλακτικοτητα μου.
Ουτε ερωτα εχω με τον ΟΤΕ ουτε και με κοφτει συμφωνα με το πως το "μεταφραζουν " μερικοι, ουτε αντιπολιτευση θελω να κανω, ουτε παριστανω τον τσαμπουκα.
Το μονο που θελω ειναι επιτελους να αλλαξουν καποιες νοοτροπιες, να καλολαδωθει η μηχανη (οχι με τον τροπο που "ξερει" ο Ελλην) κι επιτελους να παμε μπροστα.

----------


## argonaut

> Το ταμείο μου.. αυτοδικοικούμενο;
> Ε-Λ-Ε-Ο-C!
> Δηλαδή μπορεί να λαμβάνει αποφάσεις για τις επενδύσεις των ασφαλισμένων αυτοβούλως; Να αλλάζει τις παροχές ανάλογα;
> Εντάξει βρε argonaut ειπαμε, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!!!




Off Topic




Και για δικό μου ταμείο πρόκειται.

*Spoiler:*




			Αν εξαιρέσεις την Αττικής υπήρχε αυτονομία.
Για τις συντάξεις όχι, το λέει ο νόμος.

----------


## stef2

> @stef
> Διόρθωσις: Ότι τους *ψηφίσατε*
> Να κάνουν/μην κάνουν δεν παίζει!


γιατί ;

----------


## manoulamou

_Κολλατε σε κατι ... λεπτομερειες ομως: Ψηφισαμε, ψηφισατε, ψηφισανε... Να κανουν, να μην κανουν!
Καθενας τους ψηφισε  για διαφορετικους λογους, καποιοι για λίγους,
οι περισσοτεροι μονο για εναν συγκεκριμενο και μερικοι για ολο το προγραμμα!
ΤΟ ζητουμενο ειναι τι θα κανουν απο εδω και μετα: θα συνεχισουν να τους ψηφιζουν 
παρ ολη την ασυνεπεια που εδειξαν σε τοσες κραυγαλεες περιπτωσεις πχ το Ασφαλιστικο;;;_

----------


## foyltaka

Ομιλία του Γεν.Γραμματέα της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ στην απεργιακή συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος

----------


## kanenas3

> Ομιλία του Γεν.Γραμματέα της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ στην απεργιακή συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος


Αυτός ο καημός που τους πιάνει όλους μόλις ζορίζονται λίγο να υπερασπίστουνε όλη την κοινωνία πάντα με κάνει και γελάω... :Whistle: 

Πριν από λίγο καιρό είχαμε τη ΔΕΗ που για το καλό όλων, μας έκανε τη ζωή κυριολεκτικά μαύρη και τώρα έχουμε τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## vasper

Εγώ πάντως γέλασα με την καρδιά μου όταν άκουσα ότι θα ξανακάνουν κρατικό το ΟΤΕ οι... άλλοι. Υποθέτω εννοούν ότι θα πάρουν πίσω και το 67% που πούλησαν;

----------


## emeliss

> Εγώ πάντως γέλασα με την καρδιά μου όταν άκουσα ότι θα ξανακάνουν κρατικό το ΟΤΕ οι... άλλοι. Υποθέτω εννοούν ότι θα πάρουν πίσω και το 67% που πούλησαν;


Παπαρολογία για να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις ήταν.

Κάτσε να δούμε την cosmote να γίνεται T-Mobile, τα περουσιακά του ΟΤΕ να ξεπουλιούνται, να τον κάνουν κομμάτια και να ξαναπουλούν ότι μείνει από την μαμά ΟΤΕ.

----------


## foyltaka

> Κάτσε να δούμε την cosmote να γίνεται T-Mobile


Λάθος των Γερμανών ,άν τελικά το καταφέρουν.
Ένας απο τους λόγους της εκρηκτικής ανάπτυξης που είχε η Cosmote ,ήταν ακριβώς αυτό το brand.
Στην συνείδηση του καταναλωτή ,παραπέμπει σε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ εταιρία ,θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ .

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάτσε να δούμε την cosmote να γίνεται T-Mobile, τα περουσιακά του ΟΤΕ να ξεπουλιούνται, να τον κάνουν κομμάτια και να ξαναπουλούν ότι μείνει από την μαμά ΟΤΕ.


E καλά και η καημένη η Telestet άλλαξε 15 ονόματα αλλά δεν έπαθε και κάτι. Εν τέλει η τρέχουσα εκδοχή της είναι και η καλύτερη από όλες.

Η Cosmote ακόμα και αν αλλάξει όνομα δε νομίζω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι τραγικά πολύ ώστε να την κάνει χειρότερη από τον ανταγωνισμό.

Σκέψου το πλεονέκτημα που θα έχει ως T-Mobile στις συσκευές που θα έχει πρόσβαση και μέχρι τώρα δε μπορούσε να ανταγωνιστή την Vodafone... :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

> Λάθος των Γερμανών ,άν τελικά το καταφέρουν.
> Ένας απο τους λόγους της εκρηκτικής ανάπτυξης που είχε η Cosmote ,ήταν ακριβώς αυτό το brand.
> Στην συνείδηση του καταναλωτή ,παραπέμπει σε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ εταιρία ,θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ .


Εκτός από την Ελλάδα υπάρχει η AMC (Αλβανία), Globul (Βουλγαρία), Cosmofon (τι να βάλω; ), COSMOTE Romania, και ο Γερμανός (τα καταστήματα)

----------


## dekaneas297

> Λάθος των Γερμανών ,άν τελικά το καταφέρουν.
> Ένας απο τους λόγους της εκρηκτικής ανάπτυξης που είχε η Cosmote ,ήταν ακριβώς αυτό το brand.
> Στην συνείδηση του καταναλωτή ,παραπέμπει σε ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ εταιρία ,θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ .


Κάποιοι έχουν μπερδέψει την έννοια brand loyalty με το σήμα, το όνομα ή τα χρώματα μιας εταιρείας. Απολύτως καμία σχέση. Το ίδιο τραγικό επιχείρημα χρησιμοποιούν και οι εργαζόμενοι της ολυμπιακής με τους περίφημους "έξι κύκλους"...

----------


## foyltaka

> Εκτός από την Ελλάδα υπάρχει η AMC (Αλβανία), Globul (Βουλγαρία), Cosmofon (τι να βάλω; ), COSMOTE Romania, και ο Γερμανός (τα καταστήματα)


Ας αλλάξει όλους αυτούς (ο Γερμανός μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί,για προφανείς λόγους) και η Ελληνική ας γίνει COSMO T - Mobile.
Ένα Ε διαφορά είναι,που  έχει όμως την σημασία του (Ε=Ελλάδος).

----------


## kanenas3

Υπάρχει λογικός άνθρωπος που πιστεύει ότι το brand name της Cosmote είναι ισχυρότερο από της T-Mobile;;;

Δηλαδή foyltaka αν δεν λέει ότι είναι ελληνική εταιρία αποκλείεται να είναι καλή εταιρία; Ας βελτιωθεί ο ΟΤΕ και η Cosmote και ας την λένε όπως να 'ναι! Στην τελική δε μας τα δίνουν τζάμπα, τους πληρώνουμε και όταν πληρώνεις κάτι το τελευταίο πράγμα που σε νοιάζει είναι το ποιος το διοικεί και το πως το λένε.

----------


## foyltaka

Η Cosmote χρησιμοποίησε κατα κόρον και επιτυχώς την "Ελληνικότητα" της εταιρίας .
Πολλοί την προτίμησαν γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο.
Αυτό είπα και τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.

----------


## emeliss

> Υπάρχει λογικός άνθρωπος που πιστεύει ότι το brand name της Cosmote είναι ισχυρότερο από της T-Mobile;;


Ναι, υπάρχει. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στις παραπάνω χώρες ούτε που ξέρουν την T-Mobile.

foyltaka, λέω εγώ το περισσότερο  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Η Cosmote χρησιμοποίησε κατα κόρον και επιτυχώς την "Ελληνικότητα" της εταιρίας .
> Πολλοί την προτίμησαν γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο.
> Αυτό είπα και τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.


Συμφωνώ ότι το γεγονός ότι την συνδύασαν με τον ΟΤΕ (και όχι η ελληνικότητα του Cosmote) βοήθησε πολύ την πορεία της εταιρίας. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως και πέρα από τους συναισθηματισμούς η αλλαγή του ονόματος σε T-Mobile θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει την εταιρία να συνεχίσει δυναμικά την ανάπτυξη της.

----------


## emeliss

Δες λίγο πιο μακρυά από το όνομα. Δες ένα ενδεχόμενο σπάσιμο του ομίλου ΟΤΕ και του ομίλου COSMOTE.

----------


## papail

> Συμφωνώ ότι το γεγονός ότι την συνδύασαν με τον ΟΤΕ (και όχι η ελληνικότητα του Cosmote) βοήθησε πολύ την πορεία της εταιρίας. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως και πέρα από τους συναισθηματισμούς η αλλαγή του ονόματος σε T-Mobile θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει την εταιρία να συνεχίσει δυναμικά την ανάπτυξη της.


Για δώσε ένα παράδειγμα.

Σε τι ακριβώς θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη αν ονομαστεί Τ-MOBILE 
από το να παραμείνει COSMOTE.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Η Cosmote χρησιμοποίησε κατα κόρον και επιτυχώς την "Ελληνικότητα" της εταιρίας .
> Πολλοί την προτίμησαν γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο.
> Αυτό είπα και τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.


Οι "πολλοί" προφανώς είναι άνω των 65 και πιστεύουν φανατικά στο "Πατρίς, θρησκεία, οικογένεια"




> Ναι, υπάρχει. Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό στις παραπάνω χώρες ούτε που ξέρουν την T-Mobile.
> 
> foyltaka, λέω εγώ το περισσότερο


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο ηλεκτρισμός και οι τηλεπικοινωνίες έχουν φτάσει στις "υπανάπτυκτες", όπως εννοείς, αυτές χώρες (εκ των οποίων 2 ανήκουν στην ΕΕ). Κατα συνέπεια μπορούν να δουν τηλεόραση, να συνδεθουν στο ίντερνετ, να διαβάσουν εφημερίδες. 'Η όλα είναι τόσο "υπανάπτυκτα" σε αυτές? Εκτός εάν είναι ακόμα πίσω από το σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα και απαγορεύεται η επαφή με τον δυτικό κόσμο.
Και κάτι τελευταίο: σε οποιονδήποτε Ευρωπαίο άντρα αν πεις τη λέξη Τ-Μobile θα σου απαντήσει: Μπάγερν Μονάχου
Άλλο brand loyalty άλλο σήμα, χρώμα, όνομα εταιρείας. Καταλάβετε το.

----------


## diastasi

> Υπάρχει λογικός άνθρωπος που πιστεύει ότι το brand name της Cosmote είναι ισχυρότερο από της T-Mobile;;;
> 
> Δηλαδή foyltaka αν δεν λέει ότι είναι ελληνική εταιρία αποκλείεται να είναι καλή εταιρία; Ας βελτιωθεί ο ΟΤΕ και η Cosmote και ας την λένε όπως να 'ναι! Στην τελική δε μας τα δίνουν τζάμπα, τους πληρώνουμε και όταν πληρώνεις κάτι το τελευταίο πράγμα που σε νοιάζει είναι το ποιος το διοικεί και το πως το λένε.


Με συγχωρεις αλλα η Cosmote ειναι κατα πολυ ανωτερη σε υπηρεσιες και ειδικα σημα απο τις αλλες.
Να σου πω εκατονταδες σημεια στην Ελλαδα που οι αλλες δεν εχουν καν σημα και η Cosmote ξεσκιζει.
Οσο για την Wind/Tim/Telestet απλα αλλαζε ονοματα (ιδιοκτητες) γιατι ηταν/ειναι εταιρια για τα μπαζα. Απο τις δυο ιδιωτικες δες τι κοσμο εχει η Vodafon και τι η Wind. 
Οσο για το brand αν το αλλαξει η DT νασαι σιγουρος οτι θα μεινει με τους μισους πελατες, και ξερεις το λογο? Γιατι ο κοσμος την προτιμουσε γιατι απλα ηταν.. θυγατρικη του ΟΤΕ. Περιεργο Ε? Κι ομως αληθινο φιλε μου. Ακομη και τωρα που μιλαμε ο κοσμος προτιμα τον ΟΤΕ (και δε μιλαμε για σενα και μενα που ειμαστε κ@υ7ο..οι με το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ αλλα γιατι υπαρχει και μια ακομη λεξη που ξεχνας συνεχως. Ψυχολογια.
Και τωρα που το λεω μου περναει και μια φοβερη σκεψη απο το μυαλο. Αν κανουν το λαθος και αλλαξουν το ονομα στον ΟΤΕ, πιστευω οτι το εχασαν το παιχνιδι.
Ο Ελληνας εχει διαφορετικη νοοτροπια απο τον ΓερμανοΑυστροΓαλλοΑγγλοΝορβηγο. Δες την Ελληνικη κοινωνια και οικογενεια και θα καταλαβεις.
Και θα καταλαβεις κι ακομη κατι. Το οτι σχεδον ολα πανε στραβα σε αυτη τη χωρα οφειλεται μονο και μονο σε αυτη τη (¨μεσογειακη" πες'το) νοοτροπια. Παραειμσατε φιλοτιμοι.
Καλησπερα σου :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Δες λίγο πιο μακρυά από το όνομα. Δες ένα ενδεχόμενο σπάσιμο του ομίλου ΟΤΕ και του ομίλου COSMOTE.


Έτσι ώστε ο ΟΤΕ να γίνει ας πούμε DT (δεν το επιτρέπει η συμφωνία) και η Cosmote Τ-Mobile (μάλλον το επιτρέπει); Άντε και έγινε που είναι το κακό σε αυτό; Θα ακριβύνει ξαφνικά; Θα έχουμε χειρότερο σήμα; Άσε που πιθανότατα με τη συμφωνία που θα κάνουν δε θα υπάρχουν και πολλά περιθώρια για τέτοιες ενέργειες, τουλάχιστον στο άμεσο μέλλον.




> Για δώσε ένα παράδειγμα.
> 
> Σε τι ακριβώς θα έχει μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη αν ονομαστεί Τ-MOBILE 
> από το να παραμείνει COSMOTE.


Μεγαλύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητα, δυνατότητα δικαιώματος αποκλειστικής διανομής premium συσκευών (τώρα δε μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί την Vodafone σε αυτό), περαιτέρω μείωση του κόστους διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό, πολύ μεγαλύτερη κεφαλαιακή επάρκεια λόγω DT για να χρηματοδοτήσει τα σχέδια κτλ κτλ.

----------


## foyltaka

> Οι "πολλοί" προφανώς είναι άνω των 65 και πιστεύουν φανατικά στο "Πατρίς, θρησκεία, οικογένεια"


Το μήνυμα σου, με πήγε σε έναν άλλο δεκανέα ,70 χρόνια πρίν.

----------


## diastasi

> Το μήνυμα σου, με πήγε σε έναν άλλο δεκανέα ,70 χρόνια πρίν.


μπα.. το μηνυμα του με πηγε σε καποιον αλλον "δεκανεα" 1 μερα πριν. Κανω λαθος? :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

@diastasi

Cosmote έχω και εγώ αλλά όχι γιατί είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ ή έχει ελληνικό (έτσι πως το γράφουν κολοκύθια ελληνικό είναι...) όνομα. Απλά όπως λες και εσύ, έχει με διαφορά το καλύτερο σήμα (αυτό βέβαια γιατί έκανε τα κόλπα του το δημόσιο και κράτησε την καλή άδεια για την πάρτη του και όχι γιατί έχουν καλύτερα μηχανήματα ή προσωπικό) που είναι και αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τον περισσότερο κόσμο, φυσικά μαζί με τις τιμές (που σε όλους είναι ίδιες ή σχεδόν ίδιες). Άντε και αλλάζει όνομα τι θα αλλάξει που θα επηρρεάσει τα κριτήρια μου; Τίποτα!

----------


## dekaneas297

> Το μήνυμα σου, με πήγε σε έναν άλλο δεκανέα ,70 χρόνια πρίν.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. Έχουν περάσει προ πολλού τέτοιες εποχές




> μπα.. το μηνυμα του με πηγε σε καποιον αλλον "δεκανεα" 1 μερα πριν. Κανω λαθος?


?

----------


## diastasi

> @diastasi
> 
> Cosmote έχω και εγώ αλλά όχι γιατί είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ ή έχει ελληνικό (έτσι πως το γράφουν κολοκύθια ελληνικό είναι...) όνομα. Απλά όπως λες και εσύ, έχει με διαφορά το καλύτερο σήμα (αυτό βέβαια γιατί έκανε τα κόλπα του το δημόσιο και κράτησε την καλή άδεια για την πάρτη του και όχι γιατί έχουν καλύτερα μηχανήματα ή προσωπικό) που είναι και αυτό που ενδιαφέρει τον περισσότερο κόσμο, φυσικά μαζί με τις τιμές (που σε όλους είναι ίδιες ή σχεδόν ίδιες). Άντε και αλλάζει όνομα τι θα αλλάξει που θα επηρρεάσει τα κριτήρια μου; Τίποτα!


Νομιζεις! Δεν εισαι μονο εσυ κι εγω σε αυτη τη χωρα. υπαρχουν και αλλοι ανθρωποι που σκεφτονται διαφορετικα. Καλα.. δεν επιμενω! ο χρονος θα δειξει.

----------


## papail

> Μεγαλύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητα, δυνατότητα δικαιώματος αποκλειστικής διανομής premium συσκευών (τώρα δε μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί την Vodafone σε αυτό), περαιτέρω μείωση του κόστους διασύνδεσης με το εξωτερικό, πολύ μεγαλύτερη κεφαλαιακή επάρκεια λόγω DT για να χρηματοδοτήσει τα σχέδια κτλ κτλ.



Κάνεις λάθος.
όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ , να τα προσφέρει η DT ,έτσι και αλλιώς.όπως και να ονομαστεί η COSMOTE , όλα υτά θα τα έχει 


................μεγαλύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητα;
ΟΧΙ.
Η πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού ξέρει τη COSMOTE , και τον ΟΤΕ.
Την Τ-Μobile , ΔΕΝ την ξέρει.

----------


## diastasi

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ , να τα προσφέρει η DT ,έτσι και αλλιώς.όπως και να ονομαστεί η COSMOTE , όλα υτά θα τα έχει 
> 
> 
> ................μεγαλύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητα;
> ΟΧΙ.
> Η πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού ξέρει τη COSMOTE , και τον ΟΤΕ.
> Την Τ-Μobile , ΔΕΝ την ξέρει.


ετσι ακριβως. Αυτο εννοουσα κι εγω

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ , να τα προσφέρει η DT ,έτσι και αλλιώς.όπως και να ονομαστεί η COSMOTE , όλα υτά θα τα έχει 
> 
> 
> ................μεγαλύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητα;
> ΟΧΙ.
> Η πλειοψηφία του ελληνικού λαού ξέρει τη COSMOTE , και τον ΟΤΕ.
> Την Τ-Μobile , ΔΕΝ την ξέρει.


Να υποθέσω ότι έχετε κάνει έρευνα αγοράς γι' αυτό; Το ότι εννοείται ότι ξέρει τον ΟΤΕ επειδή ήταν μονοπώλιο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρει την DT. Άσε που μετά την δωρεάν διαφήμιση των τελευταίων ημερών την έχουν μάθει και οι πέτρες...

Όταν λες ότι ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ τι εννοείς; Ενδέχεται να θέλει κέρδη η DT; Νόμιζα ότι ήμασταν όλοι σίγουροι ότι γι' αυτό έρχεται και επομένως δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μην κάνει τα πάντα ώστε να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη.

----------


## papail

> Να υποθέσω ότι έχετε κάνει έρευνα αγοράς γι' αυτό; Το ότι εννοείται ότι ξέρει τον ΟΤΕ επειδή ήταν μονοπώλιο δε σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρει την DT. Άσε που μετά την δωρεάν διαφήμιση των τελευταίων ημερών την έχουν μάθει και οι πέτρες...
> 
> Όταν λες ότι ΕΝΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ τι εννοείς; Ενδέχεται να θέλει κέρδη η DT; Νόμιζα ότι ήμασταν όλοι σίγουροι ότι γι' αυτό έρχεται και επομένως δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μην κάνει τα πάντα ώστε να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη.


Κάνε εσύ την έρευνα αγοράς .
άντε το πολύ 1 στους 10 να ξέρει
ότι η εταιρεία των Γερμανών που έρχονται στο ΟΤΕ και που ασχολείται με την κινητή τηλεφωνία 
ονομάζεται Τ-MOBILE
.............................μερικοί θα σου απαντήσουν και DT

*Ενώ αντίθετα 10 στους 10 ξέρουν την COSMOTE*

----------


## emeliss

> και επομένως δε βλέπω κανένα λόγο να μην *κάνει τα πάντα* ώστε να μεγιστοποιήσει τα κέρδη.


Αυτό φοβάμαι.

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάνε εσύ την έρευνα αγοράς .
> άντε το πολύ 1 στους 10 να ξέρει
> ότι η εταιρεία των Γερμανών που έρχονται στο ΟΤΕ και που ασχολείται με την κινητή τηλεφωνία 
> ονομάζεται Τ-MOBILE
> .............................μερικοί θα σου απαντήσουν και DT
> 
> *Ενώ αντίθετα 10 στους 10 ξέρουν την COSMOTE*


Εσύ μιλάς σαν να έχεις κάνει όμως... :Wink: 





> Αυτό φοβάμαι.


Κάποιοι όμως φοβούνται ότι δε θα γίνει...Τώρα γιατί είναι κακό να επενδύει κάποιος τα χρήματα του με σκοπό να αποκομίσει μεγαλύτερα κέρδη δε μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 2 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........

Άντε σας κάνει πλάτες και ο Λαζόπουλος  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emeliss

Θα το καταλάβεις όταν το κράτος πληρώσει για να πάρει πίσω ένα ΟΤΕ από τον οποίο θα έχουν φάει τα καλύτερα κομμάτια.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 0 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........




> Άντε σας κάνει πλάτες και ο Λαζόπουλος


Μας;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## kanenas3

> Θα το καταλάβεις όταν το κράτος πληρώσει για να πάρει πίσω ένα ΟΤΕ από τον οποίο θα έχουν φάει τα καλύτερα κομμάτια.


Κάτσε να βγει ξανά το ΠΑΣΟΚ, να βρει τα χρήματα, να το πάρουν και απόφαση μιας και έχουν την τάση να λένε ότι θα κάνουν πράγματα και τελικά να μην κάνουν τίποτα γιατί απλά συμφωνούνε.





> Μας;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Τους υπερασπιστές της ελληνικότητας του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## papail

> Εσύ μιλάς σαν να έχεις κάνει όμως...


Για μερικά πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάχνεις πολύ.
Ούτε να κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς όπως λες εσύ.
To λέει η κοινή λογική.

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ.

όπως και να χει στην Ελληνική αγορά μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχει το όνομα COSMOTE από το όνομα T-MOBILE.

----------


## emeliss

@kanenas
Μπερδεύτηκες. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μιλάει για την επαναγορά του σημερινού ΟΤΕ. Εγώ μιλάω για την αναγκαστική αγορά του ΟΤΕ που θα έχει απομείνει.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> όπως και να χει στην Ελληνική αγορά μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχει το όνομα COSMOTE από το όνομα T-MOBILE.


Για πλάκα πήρα τηλέφωνο 10 γνωστούς μου. Ένας ήξερε την Τ (και αυτός λόγω ποδοσφαίρου!)

----------


## foyltaka

> *"Κόκκινο" της Κομισιόν για τον ΟΤΕ*
> 
> _Bρυξέλλες, Γιώργος Δαράτος -_ 06/05/2008
> 
> Αντίθετη προς την Κοινοτική νομοθεσία θεωρεί η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή, πρόσφατη τροπολογία της κυβέρνησης για τον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την τροπολογία, θεσμικός ή άλλος επενδυτής δεν έχει το δικαίωμα χωρίς την προηγούμενη έγκριση της διυπουργικής επιτροπής αποκρατικοποιήσεων να αποκτήσει δικαίωμα ψήφου μεγαλύτερο του 20% σε εταιρεία στρατηγικής σημασίας που διαχειρίζεται δίκτυα. 
> 
> _Η κυβερνητική_ τροπολογία αντιβαίνει τις σχετικές με την ελεύθερη διακίνηση κεφαλαίων (άρθρο 56 της Συνθήκης) και, υπό προϋποθέσεις, με την ελεύθερη εγκατάσταση (άρθρο 43). 
> ...


Πηγή ΣΚΑΙ.gr

----------


## kanenas3

> @kanenas
> Μπερδεύτηκες. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μιλάει για την επαναγορά του σημερινού ΟΤΕ. Εγώ μιλάω για την αναγκαστική αγορά του ΟΤΕ που θα έχει απομείνει.


Ακόμα χειρότερα! Απλά δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να βρεθούνε τόσα χρήματα για να δαπανηθούνε για τέτοιο σκοπό. Η μόνη περίπτωση είναι να χρεοκοπήσει ο ΟΤΕ και να τον πάρει κοψοχρονιά. Στην απίθανη αυτή περίπτωση το δημόσιο θα έχει πράξει με θαυμαστή διορατικότητα και θα έχει κερδίσει πολλά δις και μάλιστα με "option" αγοράς σε κλάσμα της αρχικής τιμής.





> Για μερικά πράγματα δεν χρειάζεται να το ψάχνεις πολύ.
> Ούτε να κάνεις έρευνα αγοράς όπως λες εσύ.
> To λέει η κοινή λογική.
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΦΘΑΛΜΟΦΑΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ.
> 
> όπως και να χει στην Ελληνική αγορά μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχει το όνομα COSMOTE από το όνομα T-MOBILE.





> Για πλάκα πήρα τηλέφωνο 10 γνωστούς μου. Ένας ήξερε την Τ (και αυτός λόγω ποδοσφαίρου!)


Τη Wind την ήξερε κανείς όταν μετονομάστηκε έτσι η TIM; Την ΤΙΜ την ήξερε κανείς. Συγκεκριμένα, η Wind αποτελεί την πιο αποτελεσματική εκδοχή της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας και δε νομίζω να έχει κανείς ενδοιασμούς να την επιλέξει.

Όσα για την αναγνωρισημότητα δεν πάει μόνο στους πελάτες αλλά και στους προμηθευτές. Πχ αν πάει η Cosmote στη Αlcatel να διαπραγματευτεί νέο εξοπλισμό λες να πάρει καλύτερη τιμή από ότι ως T-Mobile;;

----------


## foyltaka

Επίσης είχαμε* Εξώδικο της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ προς ΟΤΕ και ΥΠΟΙΟ*

----------


## papail

> Όσα για την αναγνωρισημότητα δεν πάει μόνο στους πελάτες αλλά και στους προμηθευτές. Πχ αν πάει η Cosmote στη Αlcatel να διαπραγματευτεί νέο εξοπλισμό λες να πάρει καλύτερη τιμή από ότι ως T-Mobile;;


Ναι , η Alcatel δεν ξέρει 
ότι πίσω από την Cosmote 
και πίσω από την T-MOBILE, 
είναι η ίδια εταιρεία , η DT.

----------


## emeliss

@kanenas, παραιτούμαι!


Πουλήστε όλα τα επικερδή κομμάτια του ΟΤΕ και αγοράστε κοψοχρονιά τα απομεινάρια....

----------


## kanenas3

> Ναι , η Alcatel δεν ξέρει 
> ότι πίσω από την Cosmote 
> και πίσω από την T-MOBILE, 
> είναι η ίδια εταιρεία , η DT.


Ακριβώς! Χρησιμοποιεί όμως η Τ-Mobile τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό με την Cosmote; Αν δεν υπάρχει κοινή στρατηγική θα υπάρχει και κόστος...


@foyltaka

Σχετικά με την ρύθμιση της κυβέρνησης έγινε για να περιορίσει τις προσπάθειες "επιθετικής" εξαγοράς του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά και για να παίξει ρόλο στις διαπραγματεύσεις αλλά ταυτόχρονα προστάτευε τον ΟΤΕ από τα δόντια του Mr. MIG. Γιατί λοιπόν το προβάλεις σαν να είναι κάτι κακό;

----------


## foyltaka

> @foyltaka
> Σχετικά με την ρύθμιση της κυβέρνησης έγινε για να περιορίσει τις προσπάθειες "επιθετικής" εξαγοράς του ΟΤΕ. Φυσικά και για να παίξει ρόλο στις διαπραγματεύσεις αλλά ταυτόχρονα προστάτευε τον ΟΤΕ από τα δόντια του Mr. MIG. *Γιατί λοιπόν το προβάλεις σαν να είναι κάτι κακό;*


Παράθεση μιας είδησης έκανα.
Την καλή ή κακή προβολή που την είδες ; :What..?:

----------


## papail

> Ακριβώς! Χρησιμοποιεί όμως η Τ-Mobile τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό με την Cosmote; Αν δεν υπάρχει κοινή στρατηγική θα υπάρχει και κόστος...


Δηλαδή θα έρθει η DT και θα πει :

για έχουμε κοινή πολιτική ........
πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αλλάξουμε το όνομα της Cosmote.

Αν δεν το κάνουμε αυτό , θα..............την κάνουμε απόπαιδο 
και ΔΕΝ θα της δίνουμε τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό  με την Τ-ΜΟΒΙLE.

Είναι αστεία πράγματα.

όπως και να ονομάζεται (COSMOTE , T-MOBILE , φούφουτος), 
τα όποια οφέλη προσδοκάμε ότι θα έχει από τον ερχομό της DT στον ΟΤΕ , 
θα τα έχει.

........Auto merged post: papail added 3 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........




> @kanenas, παραιτούμαι!
> 
> 
> Πουλήστε όλα τα επικερδή κομμάτια του ΟΤΕ και αγοράστε κοψοχρονιά τα απομεινάρια....


Ε δεν θα παραιτηθούμε και τόσο εύκολα, επειδή  έτσι το θέλουν μερικοί.

----------


## emeliss

Κακό και *σκανδαλώδες* ήταν το όλο σκηνικό του ξεπουλήματος.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........




> Ε δεν θα παραιτηθούμε και τόσο εύκολα, επειδή έτσι το θέλουν μερικοί.


οκ, δεν παραιτούμαι!

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Κακό και *σκανδαλώδες* ήταν το όλο σκηνικό του ξεπουλήματος.


H Λουκά το είπε αυτό ?
Το άσχημο (ποιο soft) της περίπτωσης είναι πως, 80% των ψηφοφόρων -μου διαφεύγουν τα ακριβή ποσοστά-, δηλαδή ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν συγκαταβατικού στην πώληση μεχρι προχτες. Ξαφνικά μας λένε οτι το ΠΑΣΟΚ πληροφορήθηκε απο τους ψηφοφόρους του,_ την τελευταια στιγμή_ -ίσως και ακόμα αργότερα-, πως θέλει Ανδρέα Παπανδρεέου (θα είδαν όραμα το Πάσχα) και επανακρατικοποιήσεις.
Το χυδαίο όμως είναι πως 10 χιλιαδες υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ, κάνουν κουμάντο πολιτικό στην περίπτωση.Και πως σύμφωνα με επίσημα στοιχεία υπάρχουν 400 χιλιάδες άνεργοι. Με ανεπίσημα (δηλ. πραγματικά), ο αριθμός είναι υπερδιπλάσιος. Που δεν έχουν στον ήλιο μοίρα, ούτε "τελευταία στιγμή" ούτε καν ευκαιρία στα προγράμματα όλων αυτών.

----------


## George978

> Η Cosmote χρησιμοποίησε κατα κόρον και επιτυχώς την "Ελληνικότητα" της εταιρίας .
> Πολλοί την προτίμησαν γι'αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο.
> Αυτό είπα και τίποτα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο.


για αυτο ακριβως την προτιμησα αλλα αν ηταν καφενειο να εισαι σιγουρος οτι μετα απο ενα χρονο θα εφευγα. Ομως ειναι πολυ καλοι και ειμαι πολλα χρονια στη κοσμοτε

----------


## emeliss

> H Λουκά το είπε αυτό ?
> ...Το χυδαίο όμως είναι πως 10 χιλιαδες υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ, κάνουν κουμάντο πολιτικό στην περίπτωση.


Όχι, πολλοί βουλευτές, πολλοί δικηγόροι και εγώ.

Τι ακριβώς είναι χυδαίο;

----------


## wireless_surfer

> _Κολλατε σε κατι ... λεπτομερειες ομως: Ψηφισαμε, ψηφισατε, ψηφισανε... Να κανουν, να μην κανουν!
> Καθενας τους ψηφισε  για διαφορετικους λογους, καποιοι για λίγους,
> οι περισσοτεροι μονο για εναν συγκεκριμενο και μερικοι για ολο το προγραμμα!
> ΤΟ ζητουμενο ειναι τι θα κανουν απο εδω και μετα: θα συνεχισουν να τους ψηφιζουν 
> παρ ολη την ασυνεπεια που εδειξαν σε τοσες κραυγαλεες περιπτωσεις πχ το Ασφαλιστικο;;;_


δεν ξέρω για τα χρωματάκια σου, διακρίνω την πελυρά σου και το δίκιο σου, αλλα να θυμίσω επίσης πως είναι 300 και πως όλοι τους ψηφίσαμε πράγματι



> Όχι, πολλοί βουλευτές, πολλοί δικηγόροι και εγώ.
> 
> Τι ακριβώς είναι χυδαίο;


α οκ, να μας πείτε το σκάνδαλο κυριε emelis μαζί με τους δικηγόρους σας και τα στοιχεία τους και σε εμάς τους αδαείς. Για τους βουλευτές, δεν το συζητάμε, γιατί τους ακούσαμε. Αν θέλετε να τους ξαναεπικαλεςστείτε μπορείτε σαφώς, αλλα είναι ακόμα πιο λαϊκοί κι απο εμένα και τους περισσότερους εδω οι ίδιοι.  :Wink: 
Να μας πείτε και το "κακό" πιο είναι να κάνουμε μετάνοια, οχι στον θεό αλλά σε εσάς.

ΧΥδαίο είναι όταν 10.000 άτομα, εμπλέκουν όλη την Ελλάδα σε πολιτικά παιχνίδια και  καπρίτσια (με αποκορύφωμα εκείνο το πουλάμε και ξαναγοράζουμε). ¨οταν κλείνουν τους δρόμους για την "μη πωληση" 1 βήμα πριν τις υπογραφές. Όταν ξερογλύφονται στους βουλευτές και μετά τους λένε και κακούς και σκανδαλώδης. Όταν θα μας πουν στο τέλος πως ψήφισαν και εξωκοινοβουλευτική και μπήκαν στον ΟΤΕ για να έχουν την πυγμη του συνόλου και να κάνουν όλα τα παραπάνω. 
Με άλλα λόγια χυδαίο είναι το δούλεμα
Μακάρι να βγει σε καλό, για το μέλλον μιλάω, αλλα επι του παρόντος, γνωστές οι απόψεις περι των "βολεψιματίων ΟΤΕτζήδων" νομίζω, να μην προκαλώ τα τετριμμένα πάλι.

----------


## diastasi

> δεν ξέρω για τα χρωματάκια σου, αλλα να θυμίσω πως είναι 300 και πως όλοι τους ψηφίσαμε πράγματι
> 
> 
> α οκ, να μας πείτε το σκάνδαλο κυριε emelis μαζί με τους δικηγόρους σας και τα στοιχεία τους και σε εμάς τους αδαείς. Για τους βουλευτές, δεν το συζητάμε, γιατί τους ακούσαμε. Αν θέλετε να τους ξαναεπικαλεςστείτε μπορείτε σαφώς, αλλα είναι ακόμα πιο λαϊκοί κι απο εμένα και τους περισσότερους εδω οι ίδιοι. 
> Να μας πείτε και το "κακό" πιο είναι να κάνουμε μετάνοια, οχι στον θεό αλλά σε εσάς.
> 
> ΧΥδαίο είναι όταν 10.000 άτομα, εμπλέκουν όλη την Ελλάδα σε πολιτικά παιχνίδια και  καπρίτσια (με αποκορύφωμα εκείνο το πουλάμε και ξαναγοράζουμε). ¨οταν κλείνουν τους δρόμους για την "μη πωληση" 1 βήμα πριν τις υπογραφές. Όταν ξερογλύφονται στους βουλευτές και μετά τους λένε και κακούς και σκανδαλώδης. Όταν θα μας πουν στο τέλος πως ψήφισαν και εξωκοινοβουλευτική και μπήκαν στον ΟΤΕ για να έχουν την πυγμη του συνόλου και να κάνουν όλα τα παραπάνω. 
> Με άλλα λόγια χυδαίο είναι το δούλεμα
> Μακάρι να βγει σε καλό, για το μέλλον μιλάω, αλλα επι του παρόντως, γνωστές οι απόψεις περι των "βολεψιματίων ΟΤΕτζήδων" νομίζω, να μην προκαλώ τα τετριμμένα πάλι.


α) Φιλε μου.. δεν εχεις εσυ το ζορι.. αλλοι το εχουν. Και δεν ειναι ολοι βολεψιματιες.
Δεν νομιζω τα παιδακια που απαντανε οταν παιρνεις εσυ τηλεφωνο στο 134 να ειναι βολεμενα.
Κι αν αποφασισει η DT να απολυσει 2000 ατομα ασχετως αν κανουν δουλεια η οχι, εσυ θα αλλαξεις καναλι στον Αλτερ να δεις την Πανια και να γελασεις.

β) Ολοι μου κοπανατε "αφου το 80% ψηφισε...".
Ελα που απο το 80% ξερουμε δα ποιοι και πως ψηφιζουν. και μου ξαναπειτε "περνας τους Ελληνες για χαϊβανια". Δεν τους περναω... Ειμαστε! Χαϊβανια και σκ@τοφιλοτιμοι που οταν ερθει η ωρα της ψηφου τα ξεχναμε ολα.
Αρα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι 20000 υπαλληλοι προσπαθουν να γλυτωσουν τη θεση τους, γιατι 20000 γαλαζια/πρασινα παιδακια προσπαθουν να κανουν τα δικα τους στην εξουσια.

----------


## PopManiac

> Παπαρολογία για να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις ήταν.
> 
> Κάτσε να δούμε την cosmote να γίνεται T-Mobile, τα περουσιακά του ΟΤΕ να ξεπουλιούνται, να τον κάνουν κομμάτια και να ξαναπουλούν ότι μείνει από την μαμά ΟΤΕ.


Καλά, εντάξει, τόσο καιρό παρακολουθώ το thread από απόσταση γιατί θέλω να γράψω κάτι αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο πιο σεντόνι βγαίνει.

Αλλά με το παραπάνω ποστ ή κάνεις πλάκα (και δεν το εχω καταλάβει) ή η ενημέρωσή σου είναι μηδενική, ή απλά προπαγανδίζεις.

Είναι δεδομένο ή όχι πως στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας η κυβέρνηση διατηρεί βέτο σε οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα αλλαγής / εκποίησης assets του ΟΤΕ;

Γιατί ακόμα και οι αντιπολιτευόμενες εφημερίδες το γράφουν  :Whistle: 

Είπαμε "ξεπούλημα", "οι Γερμανοί ξανάρχονται" κλπ κλπ αλλά μην παραπλανούμε.

(Εκτός και αν έκανες πλάκα οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά δημόσια συγνώμη)

----------


## emeliss

Χυδαία τα συλλαλητήρια! Μπράβο άποψη.

Τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια τα παίζουν άλλοι στις πλάτες των 10.000 και κυρίως στις πλάτες όλων μας.

Ευτυχώς εσείς είστε πολύ έξυπνος οπότε δεν σας "δουλεύουν".

----------


## diastasi

Και δεν ειναι ωραιο να αναφερεσε συνεχεια "εσεις, τα χρωματακια σας, κλπ κλπ".
Δεν ειδα κανεναν να αναφερεται σε σενα ετσι

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Είναι δεδομένο ή όχι πως στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας η κυβέρνηση διατηρεί βέτο σε οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα αλλαγής / εκποίησης assets του ΟΤΕ;


Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δεδομενο! Δεν δοθηκε κατι εγγυρο στη δημοσιοτητα. Ολα φημες ειναι

----------


## PopManiac

> Δεν νομιζω να ειναι δεδομενο! Δεν δοθηκε κατι εγγυρο στη δημοσιοτητα. Ολα φημες ειναι


Πάντως, εκτός και αν άλλαξε κάτι τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες αυτή ήταν αμετακίνητη θέση από πλευράς κυβέρνησης...

----------


## George978

i am a politician , trust me!

----------


## emeliss

> Αλλά με το παραπάνω ποστ ή κάνεις πλάκα (και δεν το εχω καταλάβει) ή η ενημέρωσή σου είναι μηδενική, ή απλά προπαγανδίζεις.
> 
> Είναι δεδομένο ή όχι πως στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας η κυβέρνηση διατηρεί βέτο σε οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα αλλαγής / εκποίησης assets του ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Γιατί ακόμα και οι αντιπολιτευόμενες εφημερίδες το γράφουν


Είναι προπαγάνδα η άποψή μου; Δεν είπα ότι θα συμβεί 1000% αυτό. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης.

Ναι, σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν διαρρεύσει η κυβέρνηση διατηρεί βέτο. Πλέον όμως τίποτα δεν είναι δεδομένο.

Ξεχνάς όταν το ΠΑΣΟΚ μετοχοποίησε που έλεγαν πως ποτέ δεν θα ρίξουν το αρχικό ποσοστό. Ξεχνάς τα συλλαλητήρια που γίνονταν πριν 6 νομίζω χρόνια όταν το ποσοστό έπεσε στο 51% και έλεγαν ότι με νομοθετική διάταξη δεν θα πέσει άλλο. Ξεχνάς ότι το ποσοστό πήρε την κατιούσα αλλά πάλι έλεγαν ότι με νόμο δεν θα πέσει κάτω από 33%. Ξεχνάς ότι έχουμε φτάσει στο 28%, ότι ο υπουργός μιλάει για 5% και ότι η κυβέρνηση μπορεί να πουλούσει το σύνολο των μετοχών. Μέχρι και την τελευταία μετοχή.

Δυστυχώς αυτά που πριν μερικά χρόνια ήταν αδύνατο να συμβούν (και βάση τότε νόμων) αφού καταργήθηκαν οι νόμοι αυτοί, έχουν γίνει πραγματικότητα.

Απλά, να το βράσω το βέτο. Μπορείς να λες ότι προπαγανδίζω. Δυστυχώς οι κύριοι αυτοί έχουν αποδείξει ότι κάνουν ότι γουστάρουν σε βάθος χρόνου. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης. Μακάρι.

----------


## diastasi

> Πάντως, εκτός και αν άλλαξε κάτι τις τελευταίες 12 ώρες αυτή ήταν αμετακίνητη θέση από πλευράς κυβέρνησης...


Τωρα το ειπες καλα. Αλλα δυστυχως εχω δει κι αλλα "αμετακινητα" να "κινουνται".
Μακαρι να εχεις εσυ δικιο κι εγω αδικο.

----------


## spartacus

> Εγώ πάντως γέλασα με την καρδιά μου όταν άκουσα ότι θα ξανακάνουν κρατικό το ΟΤΕ οι... άλλοι. Υποθέτω εννοούν ότι θα πάρουν πίσω και το 67% που πούλησαν;


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
όχι να υποθέσεις αλλά να εισαι βέβαιος ότι λένε μπουρδες, ή όπως έλεγε ο α'ιμνηστος Ευάγγελος Γιαννόπουλος ''μπουρδολογίες'' για πόσο μακάκες μας περνούν και τολμούν να ξεστομίζουν τέτοιου ειδους ανοησίες, ποιοι; αυτοί που δια της πλαγίας οδού ξεπούλησαν τα πάντα, ρε άϊντε απο δω πέρα, ου ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## diastasi

> i am a politician , trust me!


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 2 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Αχ τι μου κανετε και ειμαι ακομη ξυπνιος. Θα με ξυπνησει στις 6 παλι η κορη μου και αντε να τη βγαλω αυριο με 5 ωρες υπνο  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		5 ώρες ύπνο; Νομίζεις. Λιγότερες θα είναι

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		5 ώρες ύπνο; Νομίζεις. Λιγότερες θα είναι


Ωχ! Ευτυχως εχει το ΠερλΧαρμπορ στη Νετ. Παλι Ξενυχτι προβλεπω.
Και ειμαι και σε δυσκολη ηλικια  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........

Α.. με συγχωρειτε θα σας καληνυκτησω ! Ειναι Αμερικανια.. αλλα εχει ωραια εφε.
Καλο υπολοιπο

----------


## emeliss

A&#252;f Vieder Sehen!

----------


## wireless_surfer

> α) Φιλε μου.. δεν εχεις εσυ το ζορι.. αλλοι το εχουν. Και δεν ειναι ολοι βολεψιματιες.
> Δεν νομιζω τα παιδακια που απαντανε οταν παιρνεις εσυ τηλεφωνο στο 134 να ειναι βολεμενα.
> Κι αν αποφασισει η DT να απολυσει 2000 ατομα ασχετως αν κανουν δουλεια η οχι, εσυ θα αλλαξεις καναλι στον Αλτερ να δεις την Πανια και να γελασεις.
> 
> β) Ολοι μου κοπανατε "αφου το 80% ψηφισε...".
> Ελα που απο το 80% ξερουμε δα ποιοι και πως ψηφιζουν. και μου ξαναπειτε "περνας τους Ελληνες για χαϊβανια". Δεν τους περναω... Ειμαστε! Χαϊβανια και σκ@τοφιλοτιμοι που οταν ερθει η ωρα της ψηφου τα ξεχναμε ολα.
> Αρα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι 20000 υπαλληλοι προσπαθουν να γλυτωσουν τη θεση τους, γιατι 20000 γαλαζια/πρασινα παιδακια προσπαθουν να κανουν τα δικα τους στην εξουσια.


το ζόρι το έχουν 1-1,5 εκ. άνεργοι αυτο λέω εγώ, συνεπώς για μένα, 2 χιλ. (παρακάτω το 10πλασιάζεις κι όλας) συμβασιούχοι του ΟΤΕ (έργο ΟΤΕ "ΜΑΣ" κι όχι κανενός Nτόιτς ΟΤΕ)  που "κινδυνεύουν" όπως λέτε, εσείς και η καφετζού γωνία Τρούμπα, με μισθούς μεγαλύτερους απο junior manager του Plaisio = βολεψακιας.
 Αν έβλεπες πόσες χιλιάδες κόσμου μένουν άνεργοι κάθε χρόνο στην χώρα μας, το φιλότιμο θα το επαναπροσδιόριζες επίσης, όπως και την "προσφορά" των "παιδιών" του cc του ΟΤΕ
Δεν έχω κανέναν ιδιαιτερο λόγο να τους "κυνηγήσω" αντίθετα μπορώ να πω πως συμπονώ ή έστω αναγνωρίζω το άγχος τους. Αλλά όχι να μας λέτε και μακακες όλοι μαζί οι "εντός και επι τα αυτά" και κυρίως "_απο την απ'έξω_" με πλυμμένα χέρια κλπ.  επι 1 thread τόσων σελίδων, το είπα, είναι δούλεμα και περισσότερο.

Και αν λες οτι τα κόκκινα παιδάκια, τα κοκκοράκια και δεν ξέρω τι αλλα λούτρινα, δεν "θέλουν να κάνουν τα δικά τους στην εξουσία", δεν είναι "εξουσιομανείς" κλπ καλά, αλλά νηφάλιοι και αμερόληπτοι, εν τάξει, το ξεκαθαρίζουμε εδώ και δεν έχουμε να συζητήσουμε κάτι περισσότερο μεταξύ μας. Εγώ τους θεωρώ _όλους_ άλλωστε -μαζί κι εμάς τους περισσότερους όπως καταλαβαίνεις-  ανώριμους, ασυνείδητους και άλλα στερητικά, θυμασαι τον προηγούμενο διάλογό μας ε λοχαγε?

----------


## maik

> Καλά, εντάξει, τόσο καιρό παρακολουθώ το thread από απόσταση γιατί θέλω να γράψω κάτι αλλά όσο το σκέφτομαι τόσο πιο σεντόνι βγαίνει.
> 
> Αλλά με το παραπάνω ποστ ή κάνεις πλάκα (και δεν το εχω καταλάβει) ή η ενημέρωσή σου είναι μηδενική, ή απλά προπαγανδίζεις.
> 
> Είναι δεδομένο ή όχι πως στο πλαίσιο της συμφωνίας η κυβέρνηση διατηρεί βέτο σε οποιαδήποτε απόπειρα αλλαγής / εκποίησης assets του ΟΤΕ;
> 
> Γιατί ακόμα και οι αντιπολιτευόμενες εφημερίδες το γράφουν 
> 
> Είπαμε "ξεπούλημα", "οι Γερμανοί ξανάρχονται" κλπ κλπ αλλά μην παραπλανούμε.
> ...



Εσυ πως το εχεις δεδομενο ; ξερεις την συμφωνια;  την εχεις διαβασει δηλαδη; οχι αυτα που γραφουν οι εφημεριδες , την συμφωνια αυτη καθεαυτη.

Εξαλου η μεχρι τωρα πειρα και πρακτικη των κυβερνησεων εδειξε αλλα πραγματα. Σου απαντησε και ο emelis .

----------


## kanenas3

> α) Φιλε μου.. δεν εχεις εσυ το ζορι.. αλλοι το εχουν. Και δεν ειναι ολοι βολεψιματιες.
> Δεν νομιζω τα παιδακια που απαντανε οταν παιρνεις εσυ τηλεφωνο στο 134 να ειναι βολεμενα.
> Κι αν αποφασισει η DT να απολυσει 2000 ατομα ασχετως αν κανουν δουλεια η οχι, εσυ θα αλλαξεις καναλι στον Αλτερ να δεις την Πανια και να γελασεις.
> 
> β) Ολοι μου κοπανατε "αφου το 80% ψηφισε...".
> Ελα που απο το 80% ξερουμε δα ποιοι και πως ψηφιζουν. και μου ξαναπειτε "περνας τους Ελληνες για χαϊβανια". Δεν τους περναω... Ειμαστε! Χαϊβανια και σκ@τοφιλοτιμοι που οταν ερθει η ωρα της ψηφου τα ξεχναμε ολα.
> Αρα να εισαι σιγουρος οτι 20000 υπαλληλοι προσπαθουν να γλυτωσουν τη θεση τους, γιατι 20000 γαλαζια/πρασινα παιδακια προσπαθουν να κανουν τα δικα τους στην εξουσια.


Πιο ζόρι ακριβώς έχουνε; Να τους απολύσουνε δε μπορούνε, εκτός αν εννοούμε απολύσεις της τάξεις του 3% σοβαρές. Η σύμβαση που έχουν είτε παλιά είτε καινούργια παραμένει, όχι γιατί έτσι συμφώνησε η κυβέρνηση αλλά γιατί έτσι λέει ο νόμος. Πολύ απλά η DT ακόμα και να θέλει δε μπορεί να απολύσει 2000 άτομα. Σταματήστε λοιπόν να τρομοκρατείτε τον κόσμο με πράγματα που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και δεν έχουν γίνει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα.

Είναι τουλάχιστον προσβλητικό να απαιτούνε 8000 υπάλληλοι προνομιακή μεταχείριση και ακόμα περισσότερο όταν το παίζουν και κακοπληρωμένοι και ταλαιπωρημένοι εργαζόμενοι. Το μόνο πράγμα από το οποίο κινδυνεύουν είναι από την πραγματική εργασία. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να τους συμβεί από αυτή την ιστορία είναι το να δουλέψουν όπως ακριβώς κάνει όλος ο κόσμος.

Όσο για την άποψη σου για τους ψηφοφόρους ο νόμος λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι όλοι είναι ίσοι και ότι όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα ψήφου. Δε ζητάει IQ test για να σε αφήσουν να ψηφίσεις. Καλώς ή κακώς έτσι λειτουργούνε οι δημοκρατίες.

----------


## maik

Δωσε μου δυναμη θεε μου να μην απαντω στις προκλησεις.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Χυδαία τα συλλαλητήρια! Μπράβο άποψη.
> 
> Τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια τα παίζουν άλλοι στις πλάτες των 10.000 και κυρίως στις πλάτες όλων μας.
> 
> Ευτυχώς εσείς είστε πολύ έξυπνος οπότε δεν σας "δουλεύουν".


τα πολιτικά παιχνίδια τα παίζουν αυτοί που συνδικαλίζεστε πρίν απο όλους λέω εγώ. Τα κομματικά παιχνίδια δηλαδή.

εγώ ειμαι χαζός, το είπα κάπου αλλού, δεν συνδιακλίστηκα και αν θα συνδικαλιστώ ποτέ, θα το κάνω my way  :Wink:

----------


## kanenas3

> Δωσε μου δυναμη θεε μου να μην απαντω στις προκλησεις.


Αν έχω κάποιο λάθος στο συλλογισμό μου μπορείς να με διορθώσεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss

Αν έχεις σαν δεδομένο ότι 8000 ξύνονται και η επιχείρηση δουλεύει στο "αυτόματο", τι να σου πει για να σε διορθώσει.

Με μαγικά πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλα. Θέλω την συνταγή για το φίλτρο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αν έχεις σαν δεδομένο ότι 8000 ξύνονται και η επιχείρηση δουλεύει στο "αυτόματο", τι να σου πει για να σε διορθώσει.
> 
> Με μαγικά πρέπει να λειτουργούν όλα.


8000 σίγουρα όχι αλλά ένα σεβαστό μέρος που θα ήταν κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερο αν δεν είχε γίνει η εθελουσία. Έχει ενδιαφέρον πάντως καθώς ένας οργανισμός με τόσες χιλιάδες εργοζομένους να λέει ότι έχει ελλείψεις στο προσωπικό. Τι σου λέει αυτό;;; Το ποσοστό αυτών που ξύνονται δεν αλλάζει την ουσία. Αυτό που λέτε ότι φοβάστε απλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει και τα ψέμματα διαδίδονται με συγκεκριμένο σκοπό.

----------


## emeliss

Το μόνο που μου λέει είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις τις ανάγκες τις εταιρείας σε προσωπικό.

Ούτε εγώ τις ξέρω, ψάχνω όμως και βρίσκω τι υπολόγισε η μακένζι. Και το προσωπικό είναι λιγότερο από αυτό που υπολόγισε η εν λόγω εταιρεια.

Βρες ένα ψέμα και μετά πέτα προσβολές. Άλλο ψέμα, άλλο προβληματισμοί και φόβοι.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το μόνο που μου λέει είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις τις ανάγκες τις εταιρείας σε προσωπικό.
> 
> Ούτε εγώ τις ξέρω, ψάχνω όμως και βρίσκω τι υπολόγισε η μακένζι. Και το προσωπικό είναι λιγότερο από αυτό που υπολόγισε η εν λόγω εταιρεια.
> 
> Βρες ένα ψέμα και μετά πέτα προσβολές. Άλλο ψέμα, άλλο προβληματισμοί και φόβοι.


Σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις συνδικαλιστών μιλάνε για απειλή των θέσεων εργασίας, δικαιωμάτων κτλ, σωστά;

Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα και είμαι 1000% βέβαιως είναι ότι η συμβάσεις σας δεν θα αλλάξουν παρά μόνο αν υπογράψετε νέες (δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να το κάνετε). Ξέρω επίσης με βεβαιότητα ότι υπάρχει όριο στις απολύσεις. Έχω άδικο κάπου ή λέω ψέμματα;

Αν συμφωνούμε στα παραπάνω τότε κακώς φοβάστε και προβληματίζεστε. Η εμμονή όμως να παρουσιάζεται μια φυσιολογική και αναμενόμενη κίνηση ως τον ερχομό της συντέλειας του κόσμου δείχνει άλλου είδους κίνητρα.

----------


## emeliss

Προφανώς δεν έχεις καν ακούσει το όνομα μακένζι.

1000% βέβαιος για κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχεις ιδέα και δεν είναι και το σημαντικότερο θέμα για μένα.

*Σε παρακαλώ πες μου ένα κίνητρο για αυτά που γράφω*. Με τρώει η περιέργεια.

_Καλά καληνύχτα. Μου λες αύριο._

----------


## agrelaphon

> Σε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις συνδικαλιστών μιλάνε για απειλή των θέσεων εργασίας, δικαιωμάτων κτλ, σωστά;
> 
> Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα και είμαι 1000% βέβαιως είναι ότι η συμβάσεις σας δεν θα αλλάξουν παρά μόνο αν υπογράψετε νέες (δεν έχετε κανένα λόγο να το κάνετε). Ξέρω επίσης με βεβαιότητα ότι υπάρχει όριο στις απολύσεις. Έχω άδικο κάπου ή λέω ψέμματα;
> 
> Αν συμφωνούμε στα παραπάνω τότε κακώς φοβάστε και προβληματίζεστε. Η εμμονή όμως να παρουσιάζεται μια φυσιολογική και αναμενόμενη κίνηση ως τον ερχομό της συντέλειας του κόσμου δείχνει άλλου είδους κίνητρα.


Γειά σου ρε Κανένα3, εγγυητή της συμφωνίας για τον ΟΤΕ. Μάθε και αυτό:
- Επειδή είσαι εσύ 1000% σίγουρος, δεν σημαίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Προφανώς δεν έχεις καν ακούσει το όνομα μακένζι.
> 
> 1000% βέβαιος για κάτι για το οποίο δεν έχεις ιδέα και δεν είναι και το σημαντικότερο θέμα για μένα.
> 
> *Σε παρακαλώ πες μου ένα κίνητρο για αυτά που γράφω*. Με τρώει η περιέργεια.
> 
> _Καλά καληνύχτα. Μου λες αύριο._


Εταιρία Συμβούλων Μακένζι, γνωστή και από τις μελέτες βιωσιμότητας για την Ολυμπιακή και σε άλλες ΔΕΚΟ (αγαπημένη των κυβερνήσεων)...αλλά τι σχέση έχει η μελέτη της; Στην Ελλάδα αν γινόντουσαν πράξη όλες οι μελέτες ή που θα ήμαστα παράδεισος ή που θα είχαμε εμφύλιο  :Twisted Evil: 

Γιατί χρειάζεσαι κίνητρο για να υποστηρίξεις μια άποψη; Κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί είναι βολεμένοι στον ΟΤΕ, κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί δε γουστάρουν την κυβέρνηση, κάποιοι το κάνουν λόγω πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων και κάποιοι γιατί είναι αρνητικοί απέναντι σε όλα.






> Γειά σου ρε Κανένα3, εγγυητή της συμφωνίας για τον ΟΤΕ. Μάθε και αυτό:
> - Επειδή είσαι εσύ 1000% σίγουρος, δεν σημαίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ


Είμαι 1000% σίγουρος όχι γιατί το λέω εγώ αλλά γιατί το λέει ο νόμος. Επίσης είμαι 1000% σίγουρος ότι αν τολμήσει να βάλει χέρι κανείς στους Οτετζήδες θα γίνει χαμός οπότε οποιοσδήποτε λογικός άνθρωπος που γνωρίζει μερικά πράγματα είναι σίγουρος. Εσύ έχεις καλύτερα στοιχεία;;  :Whistle:

----------


## diastasi

Για εξηγηστε μου κατι.
Γιατι μερικοι κοπτονται να πωληθει ο ΟΤΕ? Μηπως τον πληρωνει κανενας απο την τσεπη του?
Αφου λετε οτι ειναι πλεον κατα 70-75% ιδιωτικος τοτε πως πληρωνει το κρατος? (απορια μου)
Και εαν πληρωνει καποια λεφτα μηπως μετα την πωληση θα σας τα γυρισουν πισω?  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 
Η μηπως θα κανει το κρατος .. οικονομια? (το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερεις?)
Ασ αρχισουν να πληρωνουν ολες οι "καλοπροαιρετες" ιδιωτικες επιχειρησεις τις εισφορες τους στο ΙΚΑ, ας δωσει το δημοσιο αυτα που χρωσταει στα ταμεια, ας αρχισουν να γινονται αγορες χωρις να 10πλασιαζονται τα τιμολογια (παρεπιπτοντως ενας απλος κλητηρας χτες μου παρηγγειλε κατι βιβλια για το Νοσοκομειο Ξανθης και μου ζητησε να βαλω 3 φορες πανω στο τιμολογιο.. φαντασου οι διευθυντες προμηθειων), ας μειωθουν οι 20000 λιμουζινες με κρατικες πινακιδες (πηγη ΡαδιοΘεσσαλονικη) και.. ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ: Ας γινουν διαφανή τα Υπερογκα εξοπλιστικα προγραμματα (που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ανουσια, απλα καποιοι πρεπει να αγοραζουν για να αγοραζουν).

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 4 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Είμαι 1000% σίγουρος όχι γιατί το λέω εγώ αλλά γιατί το λέει ο νόμος.


Ο νομος? χα.. τωρα δεσαμε! Μα ο νομος υπαρχει για να βγει ενας αλλος νομος και να τον καταργησει. Μηπως δεν εγινε ξανα? Παντα ετσι γινεται.

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί χρειάζεσαι κίνητρο για να υποστηρίξεις μια άποψη; Κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί είναι βολεμένοι στον ΟΤΕ, κάποιοι το κάνουν γιατί δε γουστάρουν την κυβέρνηση, κάποιοι το κάνουν λόγω πολιτικών πεποιθήσεων και κάποιοι γιατί είναι αρνητικοί απέναντι σε όλα.
>  ...
> Είμαι 1000% σίγουρος όχι γιατί το λέω εγώ αλλά γιατί το λέει ο νόμος. Επίσης είμαι 1000% σίγουρος ότι αν τολμήσει να βάλει χέρι κανείς στους Οτετζήδες θα γίνει χαμός οπότε οποιοσδήποτε λογικός άνθρωπος που γνωρίζει μερικά πράγματα είναι σίγουρος. Εσύ έχεις καλύτερα στοιχεία;;


Δεν ανήκω σε καμία από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες "κινήτρων"

Όσο για τους νόμους, (αν και δεν μου αρέσει να παραθέτω post μου)
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=415
Επίσης το χέρι έχει ήδη μπει. Είδες κανένα χαμό; Είδες να παραλύουν το κράτος; Λες να μην μπορούσαν; Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ορθώς έπραξαν σε αυτό (παράλυση κράτους).

ps. Τι σχέση έχει η μακένζι. Υπολόγισε και τον αριθμό των υπαλλήλων που χρειάζονται. Οι συνδικαλιστές έλεγαν πως είναι πολύ μικρός. Στην πραγματικότητα ο αριθμός είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερος από αυτόν που υπολόγισε η μακένζι. Βάλε και το καθεστώς των συμβασιούχων και δέσαμε. Άρα δεν λένε μόνο οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται προσλήψεις. Το δείχνουν και οι μελέτες.

----------


## kanenas3

> Για εξηγηστε μου κατι.
> Γιατι μερικοι κοπτονται να πωληθει ο ΟΤΕ? Μηπως τον πληρωνει κανενας απο την τσεπη του?
> Αφου λετε οτι ειναι πλεον κατα 70-75% ιδιωτικος τοτε πως πληρωνει το κρατος? (απορια μου)
> Και εαν πληρωνει καποια λεφτα μηπως μετα την πωληση θα σας τα γυρισουν πισω?  
> Η μηπως θα κανει το κρατος .. οικονομια? (το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερεις?)
> Ασ αρχισουν να πληρωνουν ολες οι "καλοπροαιρετες" ιδιωτικες επιχειρησεις τις εισφορες τους στο ΙΚΑ, ας δωσει το δημοσιο αυτα που χρωσταει στα ταμεια, ας αρχισουν να γινονται αγορες χωρις να 10πλασιαζονται τα τιμολογια (παρεπιπτοντως ενας απλος κλητηρας χτες μου παρηγγειλε κατι βιβλια για το Νοσοκομειο Ξανθης και μου ζητησε να βαλω 3 φορες πανω στο τιμολογιο.. φαντασου οι διευθυντες προμηθειων), ας μειωθουν οι 20000 λιμουζινες με κρατικες πινακιδες (πηγη ΡαδιοΘεσσαλονικη) και.. ΚΥΡΙΟΤΕΡΟ: Ας γινουν διαφανή τα Υπερογκα εξοπλιστικα προγραμματα (που κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ανουσια, απλα καποιοι πρεπει να αγοραζουν για να αγοραζουν).


1) Αφού επιτέλους παραδέχεσαι ότι είναι ιδιωτικός εσύ γιατί κόπτεσαι ποιοις θα τον διοικεί; Επιλογή των μετόχων του είναι.

2) Λεφτά δε θα πάρουμε από την κυβέρνηση αλλά από την ενδεχόμενη αύξηση των κερδών και της ανόδου της μετοχής της.

3) Έχω αρκετές μετοχούλες που αν φτάσει η τιμή εκεί που πούλησε ο Βγενόπουλος ή και παραπάνω θα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος.

4) Αυτά που γίνονται στο δημόσιο δε μπορούνε να γίνουμε σε εισηγμένες καθώς υπάρχει έλεγχος. Από παντού μπορούνε να φάνε χρήματα αλλά σίγουρα όχι τόσο απροκάλυπτα όπως η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις.




> Ο νομος? χα.. τωρα δεσαμε! Μα ο νομος υπαρχει για να βγει ενας αλλος νομος και να τον καταργησει. Μηπως δεν εγινε ξανα? Παντα ετσι γινεται.


Με τη διαφορά ότι αν αλλάξει ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος θα τη βρει η κυβέρνηση από αλλού πρώτα και μετά από τον ΟΤΕ οπότε αποκλείεται να το κάνει. Πέρα από αυτό αν το κάνει και αρχίσουν και απολύουν όλοι μαζί θα βγούνε τα κομμάντα του ΟΤΕ, τις ΔΕΗ, Ολυμπιακής κτλ στους δρόμους και bye bye μετά...Οι πρώτες που καίγονται για τέτοια αλλαγή είναι οι τράπεζες αλλά δε το συζητάνε καν γιατί θα ανοίξει τους ασκούς του Αιόλου.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 8 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> Δεν ανήκω σε καμία από τις παραπάνω κατηγορίες "κινήτρων"


Τότε τι κίνητρα έχεις...;





> Όσο για τους νόμους, (αν και δεν μου αρέσει να παραθέτω post μου)
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=415
> Επίσης το χέρι έχει ήδη μπει. Είδες κανένα χαμό; Είδες να παραλύουν το κράτος; Λες να μην μπορούσαν; Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, ορθώς έπραξαν σε αυτό (παράλυση κράτους).


Δεν αντέδρασαν γιατί το έκανε η "αριστερά". Τώρα που το κάνει η κακιά "δεξιά" αντιδράνε. Κάτι θα έπρεπε να σου λέει αυτό για τα κίνητρα τους...

Ναι οι νόμοι αλλάζουν εύκολα αλλά δεν θα βρεις αλλαγή νόμου για παρόμοια περίπτωση. Ακόμα καλύτερα για αλλαγή συντάγματος που απαιτείται για μετατροπή των εργασιακών σχέσεων.





> ps. Τι σχέση έχει η μακένζι. Υπολόγισε και τον αριθμό των υπαλλήλων που χρειάζονται. Οι συνδικαλιστές έλεγαν πως είναι πολύ μικρός. Στην πραγματικότητα ο αριθμός είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερος από αυτόν που υπολόγισε η μακένζι. Βάλε και το καθεστώς των συμβασιούχων και δέσαμε. Άρα δεν λένε μόνο οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται προσλήψεις. Το δείχνουν και οι μελέτες.


Όπως το γράφεις είναι σαν να λες ότι η Μακένζι λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται πχ 5000 υπαλλήλους. Αν εννοείς το αντίθετο προφανώς και δικαιώνεις όλους εμάς που λέμε ότι στην ουσία το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν οι οτετζήδες (όλοι τους) πράγμα που δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν.

----------


## diastasi

Off Topic


		Να δες τι ωραια πραγματα που κανει αυτη η κυβερνηση:
δημιουργησε στο Ιπποκρατειο ενα τσαντιρ-μαχαλα στην αυλη του για προγραμμα Μεθαδονης, ενω για παραδειγμα υπαρχει διαθεσιμο ενα κτιριο χιλιαδων τετραγωνικων μετρων στην Αγ.Δημητριου το οποιο ειναι του ΑΠΘ και ειναι εδω και δεκαετιες αδειο. (δεν καταλαβα που ακριβως)

----------


## emeliss

> Τότε τι κίνητρα έχεις...;
> ...
> Δεν αντέδρασαν γιατί το έκανε η "αριστερά". Τώρα που το κάνει η κακιά "δεξιά" αντιδράνε. Κάτι θα έπρεπε να σου λέει αυτό για τα κίνητρα τους...
> ...
> Ναι οι νόμοι αλλάζουν εύκολα αλλά δεν θα βρεις αλλαγή νόμου για παρόμοια περίπτωση. Ακόμα καλύτερα για αλλαγή συντάγματος που απαιτείται για μετατροπή των εργασιακών σχέσεων.
> 
> Όπως το γράφεις είναι σαν να λες ότι η Μακένζι λέει ότι ο ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται πχ 5000 υπαλλήλους. Αν εννοείς το αντίθετο προφανώς και δικαιώνεις όλους εμάς που λέμε ότι στην ουσία το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν οι οτετζήδες (όλοι τους) πράγμα που δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν.


Ή πληρώνομαι για να τα γράφω ή είναι η άποψή μου για το θέμα. Διάλεξε και πάρε.

Στην ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν παρατάξεις όπως παντού. Όλοι είναι ενάντια στην πώληση. Ψάξτο λίγο καλύτερα. Μανία έχεις με αυτά τα κινητρα.

Παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αυτές που αναφέρω; Μην αγχώνεσαι και τα χειρότερα έρχονται για τους Έλληνες εργαζόμενους. Το ασφαλιστικό πέρασε, το ελαστικό ωράριο εφαρμόζεται από όλο και περισσότερες μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις, αυξήθηκε η ημιαπασχόληση, ετοιμάζουν την αύξηση του ποσοστού ομαδικών απολύσεων και την μείωση της αποζημιώσης. Το κακό είναι πως έχουν μεγάλη φαντασία και καθόλου αναστολές.

Απλή αριθμητική. Η μακένζι είπε πως χρειάζονται χ εργαζόμενοι, οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται ψ και τελικά υπάρχουν ζ, με ψ>χ>ζ. Αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις;;; Αλλά ξέχασα. Φωνάζουν 8000 τεμπέληδες, ποιός τους ακούει.

----------


## diastasi

> Ή πληρώνομαι για να τα γράφω ή είναι η άποψή μου για το θέμα. Διάλεξε και πάρε.
> 
> Στην ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν παρατάξεις όπως παντού. Όλοι είναι ενάντια στην πώληση. Ψάξτο λίγο καλύτερα. Μανία έχεις με αυτά τα κινητρα.
> 
> Παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αυτές που αναφέρω; Μην αγχώνεσαι και τα χειρότερα έρχονται για τους Έλληνες εργαζόμενους. Το ασφαλιστικό πέρασε, το ελαστικό ωράριο εφαρμόζεται από όλο και περισσότερες μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις, αυξήθηκε η ημιαπασχόληση, ετοιμάζουν την αύξηση του ποσοστού ομαδικών απολύσεων και την μείωση της αποζημιώσης. Το κακό είναι πως έχουν μεγάλη φαντασία και καθόλου αναστολές.
> 
> Απλή αριθμητική. Η μακένζι είπε πως χρειάζονται χ εργαζόμενοι, οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται ψ και τελικά υπάρχουν ζ, με ψ>χ>ζ. Αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις;;; Αλλά ξέχασα. Φωνάζουν 8000 τεμπέληδες, ποιός τους ακούει.


Α.. ρε τεμπελη Οτετζη. Πληρωνεσαι για να καθεσαι. Σπιτι γρηγορα. απολυεσαι!  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Τότε τι κίνητρα έχεις...;



Τα δικα σου κινητρα δεν μας ειπες , που επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως την ιδια καραμελα.

Γιατι μιας και δεν εισαι εργαζομενος στον ΟΤΕ δεν εχει κατι *αμεση* επιπτωση σε σενα.
Οποτε μπορουμε να συμπερανουμε μερικα πραγματα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ή πληρώνομαι για να τα γράφω ή είναι η άποψή μου για το θέμα. Διάλεξε και πάρε.


Αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος πληρώνεσαι από τον ΟΤΕ οπότε αυτό σου δίνει κίνητρο.





> Στην ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν παρατάξεις όπως παντού. Όλοι είναι ενάντια στην πώληση. Ψάξτο λίγο καλύτερα. Μανία έχεις με αυτά τα κινητρα.


Μα αν απειλείται η βολή τους τι θέλεις να κάνουν οι άνθρωποι; Θα αντιδράσουν ανεξάρτητα από το τι ψηφίζουν. Επίσης η ΔΑΚΕ έχει πολλές αντιρρήσεις στον τρόπο κινητοποιήσεων αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι...

Όσα για τη μανία μου με τα κίνητρα είναι γιατί πολύ απλά όλα έχουν να κάνουν με τα κίνητρα του καθενός.





> Παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αυτές που αναφέρω; Μην αγχώνεσαι και τα χειρότερα έρχονται για τους Έλληνες εργαζόμενους. Το ασφαλιστικό πέρασε, το ελαστικό ωράριο εφαρμόζεται από όλο και περισσότερες μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις, αυξήθηκε η ημιαπασχόληση, ετοιμάζουν την αύξηση του ποσοστού ομαδικών απολύσεων και την μείωση της αποζημιώσης. Το κακό είναι πως έχουν μεγάλη φαντασία και καθόλου αναστολές.


Εξαρτάται από το αν έχεις αορίστου ή ορισμένου χρόνου. Δυσμενής μεταβολή σύμβασης ορισμένου χρόνου δε γίνεται αν δεν την αποδεχτεί ο εργαζόμενος. Όπως σου είπα αυτό χρειάζεται αλλαγή συντάγματος για να γίνει. Άρα δεν απειλήστε από αυτό.





> Απλή αριθμητική. Η μακένζι είπε πως χρειάζονται χ εργαζόμενοι, οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται ψ και τελικά υπάρχουν ζ, με ψ>χ>ζ. Αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις;;; Αλλά ξέχασα. Φωνάζουν 8000 τεμπέληδες, ποιός τους ακούει.


Είναι λογικό ο τεμπέλης συνδικαλιστής να ζητάει και άλλα πρόβατα για το μαντρί του γιατί αυξάνει τη δύναμη του και ταυτόχρονα απομακρύνει ακόμα περισσότερο το ενδεχόμενο να δουλέψει. Εκτός και αν οι συνδικαλιστές έγιναν εργατικοί ξαφνικά. 

Η Μακένζι είπε πόσο θεωρεί ότι χρειάζεται και μάλλον είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα. Εσύ όμως αναφέρεις "Άρα δεν λένε μόνο οι συνδικαλιστές πως χρειάζονται προσλήψεις. Το δείχνουν και οι μελέτες."

Εδώ σε έχασα λίγο...οι μελέτες λένε ότι δε χρειάζεται τόσους εργαζόμενους και εσύ λες το αντίθετο!

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 1 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Τα δικα σου κινητρα δεν μας ειπες , που επαναλαμβανεις συνεχως την ιδια καραμελα.
> 
> Γιατι μιας και δεν εισαι εργαζομενος στον ΟΤΕ δεν εχει κατι *αμεση* επιπτωση σε σενα.
> Οποτε μπορουμε να συμπερανουμε μερικα πραγματα.


Πελάτης και μέτοχος!

----------


## diastasi

Kanenas3 ο ανθρωπος ειπε οτι Η μακενζι λεει 5000, η ΟΜΕ λεει 4000 ενω τωρα ειναι 3000.

----------


## maik

> Πελάτης και μέτοχος!


Μετοχος;;;;;
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Οσο για το πελατης αν δεν σου αρεσει πας σε αλλο μαγαζι πολυ απλα. Εστι δεν ειναι η ελευθερη αγορα οπως λες;

----------


## diastasi

> Μετοχος;;;;;
> 
> 
> Οσο για το πελατης αν δεν σου αρεσει πας σε αλλο μαγαζι πολυ απλα. Εστι δεν ειναι η ελευθερη αγορα οπως λες;


Αφου το ειπε και παραπανω ο ανθρωπος οτι εχει μετοχες. Απλα περιμενει να πουληθει, να ανεβει λογω DT, να παρουν αξια οι μετοχες και να πουλησει.  :Smile:  κακο ειναι?
Σκεφτομαι το φανταστικο σεναριο να μπει η DT μεσα, να κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα να ριξει τη μετοχη, να αναγκασει τους μικρομετοχους να πουλησουν, να τις παρει, να ανεβασει, να πουλησει ακριβα και να την κανει σαν κυρια. Πωπω ουτε στο Χολυγουντ να δουλευα.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Μια ερωτηση ασχετη. Τα σπλιτερ που δινει η forthnet στα ISDN πακετα με το siemens ειναι καλα? Καλυτερα απο τα crypto που εδινε παλαιοτερα?

----------


## maik

> Αφου το ειπε και παραπανω ο ανθρωπος οτι εχει μετοχες.


Οποιος εχει μετοχες παει στην Γενικη συνελευση των μετοχων και καταθετει την αποψη του. Ψηφιζει  κιολας.  Και μαλιστα πιο συχνα απο οσο ψηφιζει για κυβερνηση.

----------


## px_150

> Σκεφτομαι το φανταστικο σεναριο να μπει η DT μεσα, να κανει τα αδυνατα δυνατα να ριξει τη μετοχη, να αναγκασει τους μικρομετοχους να πουλησουν, να τις παρει, να ανεβασει, να πουλησει ακριβα και να την κανει σαν κυρια. Πωπω ουτε στο Χολυγουντ να δουλευα.


Καθόλου φανταστικό. Παίχτηκαν πολλές παραλλαγές αυτού του έργου στον θίασο της Σοφοκλέους  :Cool:

----------


## kanenas3

> Kanenas3 ο ανθρωπος ειπε οτι Η μακενζι λεει 5000, η ΟΜΕ λεει 4000 ενω τωρα ειναι 3000.


Αυτό πρέπει να είναι παγκόσμια πρώτη! Οι συνδικαλιστές λένε ότι χρειάζονται λιγότερους από όσους λέει η Μακένζι...;;; Στην Ολυμπιακή πάντως είχε βγάλει ότι κανονικά έπρεπε να απολύσει τα 2/3 του προσωπικού!

Αν έτσι λένε οι μελέτες και είναι σωστές τι ανησυχείτε! Το πολύ πολύ να κάνουν προσλήψεις οι Γερμανοί! Απολύσεις και να θέλουν δε θα μπορούνε να κάνουν αν τους λείπουν 2-3 χιλιάδες υπάλληλοι.





> Μετοχος;;;;;


Εδώ μάλλον πρέπει να σου απαντήσω...υπάλληλος;;; Αλλά έτσι θα το κάνουμε πολύ προσωπικό  :Razz: 




> Οσο για το πελατης αν δεν σου αρεσει πας σε αλλο μαγαζι πολυ απλα. Εστι δεν ειναι η ελευθερη αγορα οπως λες;


Φυσικά και μπορώ να πάω σε άλλο μαγαζί αλλά την απόφαση θα την πάρω εγώ επειδή κρίνω ότι δε με καλύπτει και όχι επειδή χαλάω το βόλεμα κάποιων. Αλήθεια εσύ γιατί δε φεύγεις αφού δουλεύεις τόσο πολύ και δε σε πληρώνουν καλά; Ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε και οι ικανότητες πληρώνονται και με δεδομένη τη πλήρη άγνοια των τεχνικών των εναλλακτικών (όπως λέτε) θα είστε περιζήτητοι!

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 4 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........




> Οποιος εχει μετοχες παει στην Γενικη συνελευση των μετοχων και καταθετει την αποψη του. Ψηφιζει  κιολας.  Και μαλιστα πιο συχνα απο οσο ψηφιζει για κυβερνηση.


Το ότι έχω το δικαίωμα δε σημαίνει ότι είμαι και υποχρεωμένος να το ασκώ!  :Wink: 

Παρόλα αυτά παραμένω μέτοχος και αφού έδωσα τα ωραιά μου λεφτάκια περιμένω να αβγατίσουν για κερδίσω. Αν είναι τόσο κακό αυτό...τι να πω...;

----------


## maik

> Παρόλα αυτά παραμένω μέτοχος και αφού έδωσα τα ωραιά μου λεφτάκια περιμένω να αβγατίσουν για κερδίσω. Αν είναι τόσο κακό αυτό...τι να πω...;


Προφανως δεν θελεις να καταλαβεις μερικα πραγματα . 
Και εγω εχω μετοχες ,αλλα η αποψη μου για την πορεια της εταιριας ειναι διαφορετικη απο την δικια σου.  
Ποιανου υπερισχυει τελικα;

----------


## kanenas3

> Προφανως δεν θελεις να καταλαβεις μερικα πραγματα . 
> Και εγω εχω μετοχες ,αλλα η αποψη μου για την πορεια της εταιριας ειναι διαφορετικη απο την δικια σου.  
> Ποιανου υπερισχυει τελικα;


Των μετόχων που συγκεντρώνουν πλειοψηφία. Το δικό μας ποσοστό είναι προφανώς ασήμαντο σε σχέση με το σύνολο. Δεν είναι κόντρα μεταξύ μας!

----------


## emeliss

> Αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος πληρώνεσαι από τον ΟΤΕ οπότε αυτό σου δίνει κίνητρο.


Κίνητρο να κάνω τι; Να λέω ψέματα; Τι εννοείς;

Ο εργαζόμενος πληρώνεται για την δουλειά που προσφέρει. Για τίποτα άλλο.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........




> Επίσης η ΔΑΚΕ έχει πολλές αντιρρήσεις στον τρόπο κινητοποιήσεων αν αυτό σου λέει κάτι...


Ναι η ΔΑΚΕ απαίτησε σκληρότερο αγώνα. Απίστευτο έτσι; Όχι, φυσιολογικό αν δεν έχεις κομματικές παρωπίδες.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 3 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> Εξαρτάται από το αν έχεις αορίστου ή ορισμένου χρόνου. Δυσμενής μεταβολή σύμβασης ορισμένου χρόνου δε γίνεται αν δεν την αποδεχτεί ο εργαζόμενος. Όπως σου είπα αυτό χρειάζεται αλλαγή συντάγματος για να γίνει. Άρα δεν απειλήστε από αυτό.


Ορισμένου χρόνου και οτετζής; Πάλι δεν τα ξέρεις καλά. Οι οτετζίδες είναι αορίστου χρόνου. Ελάχιστοι είναι με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου. Δυστυχώς πολλοί είναι οι εργαζόμενοι της oteplus που έχουν συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου και δουλεύουν ουσιαστικά στον ΟΤΕ.

Βάλτε τέλος στους υπαλλήλους όμηρους. Προσλήψεις ΤΩΡΑ. Αλλά τι λέω. Αν κάνουν προσλήψεις θα χαλάσουν οι δείκτες και η DT θα έχει πρόβλημα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........




> Εδώ σε έχασα λίγο...οι μελέτες λένε ότι δε χρειάζεται τόσους εργαζόμενους και εσύ λες το αντίθετο!


Δεν μπορώ να σου μάθω αριθμητική. Λυπάμαι που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Πελάτης και μέτοχος!


Όλοι οι μικρομέτοχοι φωνάζουν ότι θέλουν και αυτοί δικαίωμα στο premium. Όλοι εκτός από εσένα.

----------


## maik

> Των μετόχων που συγκεντρώνουν πλειοψηφία. Το δικό μας ποσοστό είναι προφανώς ασήμαντο σε σχέση με το σύνολο. Δεν είναι κόντρα μεταξύ μας!


Αρα η μονη περιπτοση ειναι να παει καποιος στην συνελευση των μετοχων , να βρει ομοιδεατες του και να περασει αυτο που θελει.

Σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις εχουμε απλη φιλολογια και εμπαθεια.

----------


## kanenas3

> Καθόλου φανταστικό. Παίχτηκαν πολλές παραλλαγές αυτού του έργου στον θίασο της Σοφοκλέους


Για να το κάνει αυτό θα πρέπει πρώτα να αποκτήσει το 90% του συνόλου των μετοχών και μετά να κάνει δεσμευτική πρόταση για το υπόλοιπο 10%. Έλα όμως που αν αγοράζει μετοχές για να φτάσει το 90% θα ανεβαίνει και η τιμή λόγω μεγάλης ζήτησεις. Μακάρι να γίνει  :One thumb up: 





> Αρα η μονη περιπτοση ειναι να παει καποιος στην συνελευση των μετοχων , να βρει ομοιδεατες του και να περασει αυτο που θελει.
> 
> Σε ολες τις αλλες περιπτωσεις εχουμε απλη φιλολογια και εμπαθεια.


Υπάρχουν κανόνες βάσει των οποίων λειτουργούνε τα πράγματα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι πολύ απλά, όποιος έχει τις περισσότερες ψήφους αποφασίζει. Πόσο πιο απλί να γίνει; Αν τώρα έχεις πρόβλημα με τους κανόνες δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.






> Κίνητρο να κάνω τι; Να λέω ψέματα; Τι εννοείς;
> 
> Ο εργαζόμενος πληρώνεται για την δουλειά που προσφέρει. Για τίποτα άλλο.


Σωστά! Γιατί λοιπόν μπλέκεστε στα πόδια της δίοικησης;;;






> Ορισμένου χρόνου και οτετζής; Πάλι δεν τα ξέρεις καλά. Οι οτετζίδες είναι αορίστου χρόνου. Ελάχιστοι είναι με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου. Δυστυχώς πολλοί είναι οι εργαζόμενοι της oteplus που έχουν συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου και δουλεύουν ουσιαστικά στον ΟΤΕ.


Ε καλά μη παίρνεις και όρκο. Οι παλιοί δηλαδή τι σύμβαση έχουν;;; Για τους νέους είναι γνωστό ότι έχει αλλάξει ο κανονισμός. Τα βαρύδια είναι παλιοί όμως, όχι οι νέοι.





> Βάλτε τέλος στους υπαλλήλους όμηρους. Προσλήψεις ΤΩΡΑ. Αλλά τι λέω. Αν κάνουν προσλήψεις θα χαλάσουν οι δείκτες και η DT θα έχει πρόβλημα.


Γιατί είστε όμηροι; Αν δε σας κάνει φεύγεται όπως μου είπε και ένας παραπάνω. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα θα τα λέγατε αυτά;;; Για παράδειγμα ο τεχνικός της Forthnet που τρέχει πανικόβλητος για να προλάβει τις χιλιάδες αιτήσεις είναι χαζός;;; Αυτός δεν ξέρει να κάνει ότι κάνετε και εσείς;





> Δεν μπορώ να σου μάθω αριθμητική. Λυπάμαι που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις.


Αν έτσι λένε οι μελέτες και είναι σωστές τι ανησυχείτε! Το πολύ πολύ να κάνουν προσλήψεις οι Γερμανοί! Απολύσεις και να θέλουν δε θα μπορούνε να κάνουν αν τους λείπουν 2-3 χιλιάδες υπάλληλοι.





> Όλοι οι μικρομέτοχοι φωνάζουν ότι θέλουν και αυτοί δικαίωμα στο premium. Όλοι εκτός από εσένα.


Υπάρχουν κανόνες που περιγράφουν τις διαδικασίες....και εγώ θέλω μια φερράρι επειδή έχει ο Βγενόπουλος αλλά αυτό δε δίνει βάση στο αίτημα μου. Λες να είμαι ηλίθιος και να μη θέλω να κερδίσω; Ο σίγουρος τρόπος για μένα είναι να αναλάβει η DT.

----------


## dekaneas297

Διαβάζω από εχθές το θρεντ και αγανακτώ γιατί ερωτήματα (σκοπίμως) δεν απαντώνται και διασπείρονται διαρκώς από μερικούς φήμες και προβληματισμοί ως σίγουρες μελλοντικές εξελίξεις.





> Εσυ πως το εχεις δεδομενο ; ξερεις την συμφωνια;  την εχεις διαβασει δηλαδη;


Ενώ εσύ την έχεις διαβάσει?




> *Σε παρακαλώ πες μου ένα κίνητρο για αυτά που γράφω*. Με τρώει η περιέργεια.


Ρητορικό είναι το ερώτημα?




> Έχω αρκετές μετοχούλες που αν φτάσει η τιμή εκεί που πούλησε ο Βγενόπουλος ή και παραπάνω θα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος.


Μαζί σου





> Τότε τι κίνητρα έχεις...;


 
Φαντάζομαι αστειεύεσαι...
Αλλά δύσκολο να τους το βγάλεις με "μαιευτική μέθοδο"




> Οποιος εχει μετοχες παει στην Γενικη συνελευση των μετοχων και καταθετει την αποψη του. Ψηφιζει  κιολας.


Απαγορεύεται να συμμετέχουν μέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ στο φόρουμ?
Μόνο εργαζόμενοι σε αυτόν επιτρέπονται?




> Κίνητρο να κάνω τι; Να λέω ψέματα; Τι εννοείς;


Η λέξη ψέμα ακούγεται βαριά. Η διασπορά ανυπόστατων, φυσικά απαισιόδοξων, και φουλ αρνητικών, συντελειακών θα έλεγα, επιχειρημάτων σου κάνει? Με ποιό σκοπό? 1) την "συμπάθεια" από κάποιους (δύσκολο το βλέπω) 2) την αυθυποβολή ίσως?




> Γιατί είστε όμηροι; Αν δε σας κάνει φεύγεται όπως μου είπε και ένας παραπάνω


Για κορόιδα ψάχνεις?

----------


## emeliss

@kanenas

Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι υπάλληλοι που καλύπτουν θέσεις με πάγιες ανάγκες και που προσλαμβάνονται με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου που τις ανανεώνουν είναι πληγή για την κοινωνία τότε πρέπει να είσαι μέλος στον ΣΕΒ.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις ή αν επίτηδες προσπαθείς να διαστρεβλώσεις αυτά που γράφω.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........




> Ρητορικό είναι το ερώτημα?


Παρακαλώ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## kanenas3

> @kanenas
> 
> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι υπάλληλοι που καλύπτουν θέσεις με πάγιες ανάγκες και που προσλαμβάνονται με συμβάσεις ορισμένου χρόνου που τις ανανεώνουν είναι πληγή για την κοινωνία τότε πρέπει να είσαι μέλος στον ΣΕΒ.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις ή αν επίτηδες προσπαθείς να διαστρεβλώσεις αυτά που γράφω.


Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τις συμβάσεις. Ορισμένου χρόνου είναι η σύμβαση που έχεις μέχρι να βγεις στη σύνταξη. Αορίστους έχεις όταν ανανεώνεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα πχ κάθε χρόνο. Οπότε αν ισχύουν αυτά που λες θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι πληγή να έχουμε μόνιμους τόσες χιλιάδες οτετζήδες...

----------


## emeliss

> Ορισμένου χρόνου είναι η σύμβαση που έχεις μέχρι να βγεις στη σύνταξη. Αορίστους έχεις όταν ανανεώνεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα πχ κάθε χρόνο


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........

Πέρα από την πλάκα τα πράγματα είναι τραγικά για τους συμβασιούχους

Και για τους ελάχιστους που δεν ξέρουν 



> Σύμβαση εργασίας αορίστου χρόνου θεωρείται η σύμβαση, η λήξη της οποίας, είτε με την έλευση ορισμένης συνθήκης είτε με την πάροδο ορισμένου χρονικού διαστήματος, δεν προσδιορίζεται από τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη. Η σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου αποτελεί την κλασσική μορφή σύμβασης εργασίας και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει βούληση των συμβαλλόμενων μερών για σύναψη άλλης μορφής σύμβασης, τότε θεωρείται ότι έχει καταρτισθεί σύμβαση εργασίας αορίστου χρόνου. 
> 
> Η σύμβαση εργασίας ορισμένου χρόνου συνάπτεται για σαφώς καθοριζόμενο χρονικό διάστημα και λήγει αυτοδικαίως με την πάροδο του διαστήματος αυτού, χωρίς να απιτείται κάποια ενέργεια από την πλευρά του εργοδότη ή του εργαζόμενου. 
> 
> Κατά τη διάρκεια της ισχύος της σύμβασης ορισμένου χρόνου, εφαρμόζονται όλες οι διατάξεις νόμων και συλλογικών συμβάσεων που διέπουν τη σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου.

----------


## papail

> Μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τις συμβάσεις. Ορισμένου χρόνου είναι η σύμβαση που έχεις μέχρι να βγεις στη σύνταξη. Αορίστους έχεις όταν ανανεώνεται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα πχ κάθε χρόνο. Οπότε αν ισχύουν αυτά που λες θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι πληγή να έχουμε μόνιμους τόσες χιλιάδες οτετζήδες...




Έκανες λάθος θέμα.
Εδώ ΔΕΝ λέμε ανέκδοτα.
Πάντως ήταν πολύ καλό.
Να σαι καλά.Γελασα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Η σύμβαση εργασίας ορισμένου χρόνου συνάπτεται για σαφώς καθοριζόμενο χρονικό διάστημα και λήγει αυτοδικαίως με την πάροδο του διαστήματος αυτού, χωρίς να απιτείται κάποια ενέργεια από την πλευρά του εργοδότη ή του εργαζόμενου.


Όταν μιλάμε για το δημόσιο αυτό είναι η συνταξιοδότηση...

----------


## emeliss

Δεν το σώνεις, μην προσπαθείς. Πάντως θα τα μάθεις την πρώτη φορά που θα πας να εργαστείς. Μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν το σώνεις, μην προσπαθείς. Πάντως θα τα μάθεις την πρώτη φορά που θα πας να εργαστείς. Μην αγχώνεσαι.


Ναι το μπέρδεψα αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει την μονιμότητα που απολαμβάνει μεγάλο μέρος των υπαλλήλων του ΟΤΕ. Τους δίνει ένα πολύ καλό λόγο για να φοβούνται μήπως το χάσουν...

Επιτρέπεται πιστεύω να είμαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας ε;  :Wink:

----------


## dekaneas297

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν όντως δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι διαβάζεις ή αν επίτηδες προσπαθείς να διαστρεβλώσεις αυτά που γράφω


Αναρωτιέμαι... απευθύνεις αυτή τη φράση κοιτώντας στον καθρέφτη?




> Δεν το σώνεις, μην προσπαθείς. Πάντως θα τα μάθεις την πρώτη φορά που θα πας να εργαστείς. Μην αγχώνεσαι.


Yes master.
Το τέλειο μήνυμα για την απαρχή trollαρίσματος "όχι εγώ δούλεψα τόσο, όχι εγώ περισσότερο, όχι εγώ σε πιο σκληρές δουλειές, όχι εγώ 10 ώρες την ημέρα κτλ"
 :Thumb down:

----------


## emeliss

Σας παρακαλώ πολύ κύριε dekanea. Συνεχίζεται να μου επιτίθεστε σε προσωπικό επίπεδο.

@kanenas. Δεν υπάρχει μονιμότητα εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια.

*Μήπως, λέω μήπως, θέλουν κάποιοι να γυρίσουν τα θέμα σε προσωπικές αντιδικίες για να κλειδωθεί το topic;*

----------


## kanenas3

> @kanenas. Δεν υπάρχει μονιμότητα εδώ και πολλά πολλά χρόνια.


Το ότι δεν έχουν μονιμότητα οι νέοι δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλόι που έχουν...




> *Μήπως, λέω μήπως, θέλουν κάποιοι να γυρίσουν τα θέμα σε προσωπικές αντιδικίες για να κλειδωθεί το topic;*


Δεν νομίζω ότι επιδιώκει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## emeliss

kanenas3, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει μονιμότητα.

----------


## kanenas3

> kanenas3, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει μονιμότητα.


Μπορούνε δηλαδή αύριο να τους απολύσουν όλους και να πάρουνε άλλους στη θέση τους;;; Δε νομίζω...

Έχεις ακούσει να απολύουνε κανέναν;;; Δε νομίζω...

----------


## emeliss

Μονιμότητα δεν είναι αυτό (ή μάλλον πιο σωστά το αντίθετο από αυτό) που περιγράφεις. Μονιμότητα υπάρχει μόνο στο δημόσιο.

Σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία μπορούν να απολύουν συγκεκριμένο ποσοστό των εργαζόμενων, ανάλογα με τον συνολικό αριθμό αυτών. Το ποσοστό υπάρχει σε νόμο και έχει ζητηθεί να αλλάξει ο νόμος και το ποσοστό να μεγαλώσει.

Πάντως σου ξαναλέω πως δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.

Εξάλλου σήμερα με τις καταχρήσεις του διευθυντικού δικαιώματος, πολλοί (σε διάφορες επιχειρήσεις) αναγκάζονται σε παραίτηση.

----------


## papail

Έτσι , για να ανοίξει λίγο η συζήτηση.

Θα ήθελα να απαντήσουν οι υπέρμαχοι της πώλησης του ΟΤΕ στην DT, 
στα δύο ερωτήματα που θέτει το  Κέντρο Προστασίας Καταναλωτών (ΚΕΠΚΑ ) .

Δαιβάστε πρώτα το Δελτίο Τύπου     http://www.netrino.gr/reloaded/blog-post.php?bp_id=1083

και δωστε την απάντησή σας στα ερωτήματα *ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΤΩΝ*

    * Μετά την πώληση του ΟΤΕ, στη DEUTSCHE TELECOM, ποιος θα είναι ο καθολικός πάροχος, στην Ελλάδα;
    * Πως θα διασφαλιστεί και με τι κόστος η πρόσβαση των Ελλήνων Καταναλωτών, στην καθολική υπηρεσία της τηλεφωνίας;

----------


## kanenas3

Ε καλά τώρα! Μη μας πεις ότι ισχύει ότι ισχύει σε κάθε ιδιωτική επιχείρηση στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό αποτελεί έμμεση παραδοχή πάντως ότι δεν κινδυνεύετε με απολύσεις...

Ποιο είναι το θέμα λοιπόν;

----------


## shaq141a

> * Μετά την πώληση του ΟΤΕ, στη DEUTSCHE TELECOM, ποιος θα είναι ο καθολικός πάροχος, στην Ελλάδα;
>     * Πως θα διασφαλιστεί και με τι κόστος η πρόσβαση των Ελλήνων Καταναλωτών, στην καθολική υπηρεσία της τηλεφωνίας;


* Ο ΟΤΕ.
* Με την εφαρμογή των νόμων του κράτους και τους νόμους της Ε.Ε.

----------


## kanenas3

> * Μετά την πώληση του ΟΤΕ, στη DEUTSCHE TELECOM, ποιος θα είναι ο καθολικός πάροχος, στην Ελλάδα;


Θα παραμείνει ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατί να αλλάξει κάτι και αν αλλάξει θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος! Πιστεύεις όμως ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην παρέχουν τηλέφωνο σε κάποιες περιοχές; 





> * Πως θα διασφαλιστεί και με τι κόστος η πρόσβαση των Ελλήνων Καταναλωτών, στην καθολική υπηρεσία της τηλεφωνίας;


Τώρα με πιο τρόπο διασφαλίζεται; Δηλαδή διασφαλίζεται από την ελληνικότητα της διοίκησης και αύριο με τους Γερμανούς κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο;

Θυμίσου τις επιδοτήσεις που έχουν μοιραστεί σε κάποιους παρόχους για να καλύψουν ακριβώς αυτές τις περιοχές. Η θεωρούμε τηλέφωνο μόνο του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## papail

> Θα παραμείνει ο ΟΤΕ. Γιατί να αλλάξει κάτι και αν αλλάξει θα αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος! Πιστεύεις όμως ότι υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην παρέχουν τηλέφωνο σε κάποιες περιοχές;


Το σίγουρο είναι ότι η DT , θα προσπαθήσει να το αποφύγει.
Και δεν ξέρουμε αν θα τα καταφέρει ή όχι.




> Τώρα με πιο τρόπο διασφαλίζεται; Δηλαδή διασφαλίζεται από την ελληνικότητα της διοίκησης και αύριο με τους Γερμανούς κινδυνεύουμε να μείνουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο;


Ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι ενός σημείου , λειτουργούσε και ως ΔΕΚΟ , και έκανε ορισμένες επενδύσεις παραβλέποντας το κέρδος και προτάσσοντας το κοινό καλό.

Από εδώ και πέρα όμως;..........




> Θυμίσου τις επιδοτήσεις που έχουν μοιραστεί σε κάποιους παρόχους για να καλύψουν ακριβώς αυτές τις περιοχές. Η θεωρούμε τηλέφωνο μόνο του ΟΤΕ;


Δεν θυμάμαι καμία τέτοια επιδότηση.
Σε παρακαλώ να μου φρεσκάρεις την μνήμη.
................δηλαδή τι έιπες τώρα.Επιδοτήθηκε πχ. η forthnet με δικά σου /μου λεφτά, για να κάνει δίκτυο σε τέτοιες περιοχές; :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 


Εν πάσει περιπτώσει , το θέμα είναι ένα.

Ο ΟΤΕ , μέχρι σήμερα έκανε επενδύσεις σε ολόκληρη την περιφέρεια .
Και ΟΧΙ μόνο για τηλεφωνία.
έχει φθάσει το adsl σε περιοχές που οι άλλοι πάροχοι δεν ξέρουν αν υπάρχουν στον χάρτη.

Βλέπεις η πάροχοι ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΕΤΟ..............
Ερώτηση:
Οι Γερμανοί σας μοιάζουν για κορόιδα;
Αυτοί δεν θα κοιτάξουν το Φιλέτο;

----------


## emeliss

Επιδοτήθηκαν οι πάροχοι για να πάνε στην επαρχία. Μόνο που επαρχία θεωρούσαν την Λάρισα και το Ηράκλειο και όχι την Δονούσα.

----------


## papail

> Επιδοτήθηκαν οι πάροχοι για να πάνε στην επαρχία. Μόνο που επαρχία θεωρούσαν την Λάρισα και το Ηράκλειο και όχι την Δονούσα.


......και καλύψανε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το νομό , ή μόνο την πόλη της Λάρισας και τα περίχωρα; :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Τι ερωτήσεις είναι αυτές. Εννοείται μόνο τα μεγάλα κέντρα. Ούτε καν όλη την πόλη.

----------


## papail

> Τι ερωτήσεις είναι αυτές. Εννοείται μόνο τα μεγάλα κέντρα. Ούτε καν όλη την πόλη.


Ποιος εγγυάται ότι  και η DT 
από και πέρα δεν θα έχει την ίδια πολιτική;
ότι δεν θα κάνει επενδύσεις ΜΟΝΟ στα μεγάλα κέντρα;

----------


## emeliss

O OTE είναι καθολικός πάροχος άρα πρέπει να παρέχει τηλεφωνία παντού. Αυτό βέβαια ίσως αλλάξει. Αλλά ακόμα και αν παραμείνει υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να κλείσουν τοπικά τεχνικά τμήματα και να παραμείνει ο εξοπλισμός που έχει μπει για τηλεφωνία για χρόνια. Αυτό θα σημαίνει στασιμότητα, μη αξιόπιστο δίκτυο και μεγάλο χρόνο άρσης βλάβης, ενώ τυπικά θα είναι εντάξει.

----------


## papail

> O OTE είναι καθολικός πάροχος άρα πρέπει να* παρέχει τηλεφωνία* παντού. Αυτό βέβαια ίσως αλλάξει. Αλλά ακόμα και αν παραμείνει υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να κλείσουν τοπικά τεχνικά τμήματα και να παραμείνει ο εξοπλισμός που έχει μπει για τηλεφωνία για χρόνια. Αυτό θα σημαίνει στασιμότητα, μη αξιόπιστο δίκτυο και μεγάλο χρόνο άρσης βλάβης, ενώ τυπικά θα είναι εντάξει.


Τηλεφωνία ναι.
Adsl όμως;.
Νέες τεχνολογίες ;
Νέα Προιόντα;

----------


## shaq141a

Σταματήστε να προπαγανδίζετε υπέρ του ΟΤΕ. ADSL2+ ΔΕΝ έχει βάλει εκτός από τις προτεύουσες νομών. Δεν πήγε να βάλει στο χωριουδάκι. Σταματήστε την καραμέλα.

----------


## lewton

> Επιδοτήθηκαν οι πάροχοι για να πάνε στην επαρχία. Μόνο που επαρχία θεωρούσαν την Λάρισα και το Ηράκλειο και όχι την Δονούσα.





> ......και καλύψανε ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ το νομό , ή μόνο την πόλη της Λάρισας και τα περίχωρα;


Τα έργα είναι σε εξέλιξη.
Τη στιγμή που μαθαίνουμε ότι η Forthnet πάει τις οπτικές της σε διάφορα χωριά της Μακεδονίας (και μάλιστα ξεσηκώνονται οι κάτοικοι για να μην πεθάνουν από την... ακτινοβολία  :Crazy: ), όλα δείχνουν ότι το πράγμα προχωράει.  :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Μας πηρανε, μας πηρανε φλουρι κωνσταντινατο / πολλοι το θεωρουσανε βαρελι διχως πατο! :Whistle: 
Σε χρονο DT θα καταλαβουν ολοι αυτοι που επιθυμουσαν διακαως την πληρη ιδιωτικοποιηση
 (δλδ την εκχωρηση ΚΑΙ της διοικησης) εαν ισχυει το ρητο
 "Προσεχετε τι ευχεστε γιατι μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει"...
Ας ελπισουμε να μην ισχυσει και να ειναι σε οφελος των περισσοτερων. :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Τηλεφωνία ναι.
> Adsl όμως;.
> Νέες τεχνολογίες ;
> Νέα Προιόντα;


Η ευρυζωνική πρόσβαση δεν είναι καθολική υπηρεσία.
Νέες τεχνολογιές;;;; Ο ΟΤΕ τις προσφέρει αυτές;;;;;
Εντάξει τώρα τα ακούσαμε όλα!  :ROFL: 

Για πες μου ΜΙΑ νέα τεχνολογία που έχει προσφέρει ο ΟΤΕ!
Άσε θα σου πω εγώ: "ISDN! Τώρα και τηλέφωνο και Internet" (από γιγάντια διαφημιστική πινακίδα το σωτήριο έτος 2005 που κάθε φορά που την έβλεπα μου ανέβαινε το αίμα στο κεφάλι!)

........Auto merged post: yiapap added 1 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........




> kanenas3, ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν έχει μονιμότητα.


Εννοείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν υπάλληλοι που προσλήφθηκαν πριν την μετοχοποίηση (μετατροπή σε ΑΕ);
Συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι οι υπάλληλοι που προσλήφθηκαν με τις συμβάσεις του Δημοσίου μπορούν να απολυθούν! Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο τότε ποιός ο ρόλος της εθελουσίας;

----------


## emeliss

> Συγγνώμη αν κάνω λάθος αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι οι υπάλληλοι που προσλήφθηκαν με τις συμβάσεις του Δημοσίου μπορούν να απολυθούν! Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο τότε ποιός ο ρόλος της εθελουσίας;


Μπορούν να απολυθούν κανονικά και με τον νόμο.

Η εθελουσία έγινε για να φύγουν υπάλληλοι με πολλά χρόνια προϋπηρεσία και φυσικά είχαν την αντίστοιχη μισθολογική εξέλιξη και στην θέση τους να μπουν νέοι χαμηλόμισθοι. Έτσι η εταιρεία θα ήταν πιο ωραίο λουκουμάκι για τον αγοραστή.
Το άσχημο (θα το λέω μέχρι να μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου) είναι πως πήραν μόνο 1000 υπαλλήλους αορίστου χρόνου. Οι τρύπες πολλές και τις καλύπτουν με συμβασιούχους.

----------


## yiapap

> Μπορούν να απολυθούν κανονικά και με τον νόμο.
> 
> Η εθελουσία έγινε για να φύγουν υπάλληλοι με πολλά χρόνια προϋπηρεσία και φυσικά είχαν την αντίστοιχη μισθολογική εξέλιξη και στην θέση τους να μπουν νέοι χαμηλόμισθοι. Έτσι η εταιρεία θα ήταν πιο ωραίο λουκουμάκι για τον αγοραστή.
> Το άσχημο (θα το λέω μέχρι να μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μου) είναι πως πήραν μόνο 1000 υπαλλήλους αορίστου χρόνου. Οι τρύπες πολλές και τις καλύπτουν με συμβασιούχους.


Και ξαναρωτώ: Γιατί τότε δεν τους απολύσανε;

----------


## emeliss

> Σταματήστε να προπαγανδίζετε υπέρ του ΟΤΕ. ADSL2+ ΔΕΝ έχει βάλει εκτός από τις προτεύουσες νομών. Δεν πήγε να βάλει στο χωριουδάκι. Σταματήστε την καραμέλα.


Η λίστα με τα dslam κυκλοφορεί στο forum. Αν θες να στηρίξεις τα λεγόμενά σου στο* 2+* και όχι στο adsl, ρώτα ένα κάτοικο σε ένα χωριό αν προτιμάει να έχει σήμερα adsl ή να περιμένει μερικά χρόνια χωρίς τίποτα για adsl2+

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 0 Minutes and 33 Seconds later........




> Και ξαναρωτώ: Γιατί τότε δεν τους απολύσανε;


Θα πλήρωνες εσύ τις αποζημιώσεις;

----------


## yiapap

> Θα πλήρωνες εσύ τις αποζημειώσεις;


Εννοείς αν δεν τις λέγανε "κίνητρα", δεν πριμοδοτούσαν τις συντάξεις τους και δεν τους δίνανε μετά εξωτερικές συμβάσεις;

----------


## kanenas3

Ε λες και δε έχουμε καταλάβει το παιχνίδι σας...πάλι για το καλό μας τα κάνετε όλα. Αφήστε μας να βγάλουμε τα ματάκια μας. Απλά σταματήστε να αγωνίζεστε για το καλό μας δεν το αντέχω άλλο!

Η επιδοτήσεις προχωράνε και όπως πολύ σωστά επισημαίνει ο lewton έχει πιάσει πανικός όλη την επαρχία για τα μηχανήματα του διαβόλου που εκπέμπουν ακτινοβολία!

Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή προσφέρει adsl2+ στη Δονούσα;;; Γιατί στο δικό μου χωριό μόνο τηλέφωνο δίνει και έχει 1500 κατοίκους...

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 3 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Και ξαναρωτώ: Γιατί τότε δεν τους απολύσανε;


Γιατί είναι αναντικατάστατοί!  :Razz: 

Έτσι και αλλιώς τους χρυσοπλήρωσε ο ΟΤΕ για να τους βγάλει στη σύνταξη νωρίτερα. Μη σου πω ότι πιο φθηνά θα του έβγαινε να τους πλήρωνε την αποζημίωση αλλά μετά ποιος τους ακούει...

----------


## emeliss

yiapap, το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο. Είχε σημασία πως θα εμφανιστεί, είχε σημασία να περάσουν* όλο* το κοστος σε μια χρονιά και να φανεί η εταιρεία σαν ελλειματική, ώστε να μπει στο πλαίσιο των "προβληματικών" με τα γνωστά επακόλουθα που οδήγησαν σήμερα να λέμε για την DT.

Οι εργολαβίες που έχουν αναλάβει κάποιοι συνταξιούχοι για διάφορες εταιρείες είναι πρόκληση.

----------


## kanenas3

> yiapap, το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο. Είχε σημασία πως θα εμφανιστεί, είχε σημασία να περάσουν* όλο* το κοστος σε μια χρονιά και να φανεί η εταιρεία σαν ελλειματική, ώστε να μπει στο πλαίσιο των "προβληματικών" με τα γνωστά επακόλουθα που οδήγησαν σήμερα να λέμε για την DT.
> 
> Οι εργολαβίες που έχουν αναλάβει κάποιοι συνταξιούχοι για διάφορες εταιρείες είναι πρόκληση.


Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δούλευε μια χαρά και το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όλο το κόστος της εθελουσίας μπήκε σε μια χρονιά αντί να επιμεριστεί σε x χρόνια; Άλλα θυμάμαι... :Whistle: 

Ήταν αναγκαστική κίνηση το να "λαδώσει" στην ουσία τα "μεγάλα βαρίδια" για μπορέσει να προχωρήσει και να ανταποκριθεί στο άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Δεν ήταν μια κίνηση που έγινε χωρίς κανένα λόγο προκειμένου να επιβαρύνουν τα αποτελέσματα της εταιρίας.

----------


## maik

> Και ξαναρωτώ: Γιατί τότε δεν τους απολύσανε;


Μηπως μπηκες χθες στο φορουμ;

Σοβαρη ειναι η ερωτηση :Very angry:

----------


## manoulamou

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δούλευε μια χαρά και το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όλο το κόστος της εθελουσίας μπήκε σε μια χρονιά αντί να επιμεριστεί σε x χρόνια; Άλλα θυμάμαι...
> 
> Ήταν αναγκαστική κίνηση το να "λαδώσει" στην ουσία τα "μεγάλα βαρίδια" για μπορέσει να προχωρήσει και να ανταποκριθεί στο άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Δεν ήταν μια κίνηση που έγινε χωρίς κανένα λόγο προκειμένου να επιβαρύνουν τα αποτελέσματα της εταιρίας.


Επιβαρρυνθηκαν ομως τα ταμεια και δεν εφυγαν παρα ελαχιστα απ τα πραγματικα βαριδια
και περισσοτερο καποια δηθεν "στελεχη" για πιο καλες δουλείες...
Ασε που τους κραξανε ακομη και οι "δικοι" τους για τις κατω απο τραπεζι συμφωνιες
που εγιναν στην καμπουρα και σε βαρος των μικροβαθμων και
των νεο-προσλαβανομενων δικην σκλαβακιων!
ΝΑΙ φυγανε τα βαρη απ τους αγοραστες του μελλοντος και 
πηγανε στις πλατες των πελατων και εργαζομενων του μελλοντος... :Evil: 

Μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα δεν υπαρχει απ ολες αυτες τις "εθελουσιες"... κατα των ταμειων :Thumb down:

----------


## emeliss

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δούλευε μια χαρά και το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όλο το κόστος της εθελουσίας μπήκε σε μια χρονιά αντί να επιμεριστεί σε x χρόνια; Άλλα θυμάμαι...


Έχεις οικονομικά στοιχεία για το αντίθετο; Άσε σε παρακαλώ τα σφυρίγματα για το τι "θυμάσαι" και ψάξε για στοιχεία.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα δεν υπαρχει απ ολες αυτες τις "εθελουσιες"... κατα των ταμειων


 :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

> Έχεις οικονομικά στοιχεία για το αντίθετο; Άσε σε παρακαλώ τα σφυρίγματα για το τι "θυμάσαι" και ψάξε για στοιχεία.


Ήταν ίδιες οι συνθήκες πριν και μετά; Νομίζω ότι μεσολάβησε το επίσημο άνοιγμα της αγοράς και ο ΟΤΕ άρχισε να χάνει πελάτες. Τα κέρδη του με εξαίρεση τη συγκεκριμένη χρονιά δεν ήταν και τόσο άσχημα με δεδομένο το αριθμό πελατών που έχει χάσει.





> Επιβαρρυνθηκαν ομως τα ταμεια και δεν εφυγαν παρα ελαχιστα απ τα πραγματικα βαριδια
> και περισσοτερο καποια δηθεν "στελεχη" για πιο καλες δουλείες...
> Ασε που τους κραξανε ακομη και οι "δικοι" τους για τις κατω απο τραπεζι συμφωνιες
> που εγιναν στην καμπουρα και σε βαρος των μικροβαθμων και
> των νεο-προσλαβανομενων δικην σκλαβακιων!
> ΝΑΙ φυγανε τα βαρη απ τους αγοραστες του μελλοντος και 
> πηγανε στις πλατες των πελατων και εργαζομενων του μελλοντος...
> 
> Μεγαλυτερο εγκλημα δεν υπαρχει απ ολες αυτες τις "εθελουσιες"... κατα των ταμειων


Το πραγματικό έγκλημα είναι ότι έχουν βγάλει άτομα στη σύνταξη ακόμα και στα 35 τους...Η εθελουσία και κυρίως η συγκεκριμένη που χρηματοδοτήθηκε κατά κύριο λόγο από τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ (διαφορετικά δε θα έχει άσχημα αποτελέσματα όπως είπε και ο emeliss) είναι πρόβλημα αλλά όχι τόσο σημαντικό ώστε να αποδόσουμε τα προβλήματα των ταμείων εκεί. Τώρα αν συνάδελφοι μεταξύ τους καρφώνονται πισώπλατα είναι δικό τους θέμα και απλά δείχνει για άλλη μια φορά ότι όλα γίνονται για τα φράγκα που κάποιοι τόσο πολύ κατηγορούνε.

----------


## emeliss

Μιλάς στο αέρα kanenas. Βρες οικονομικά στοιχεία και άσε την εντύπωση που σου είχε δημιουργηθεί.

----------


## kanenas3

> Μιλάς στο αέρα kanenas. Βρες οικονομικά στοιχεία και άσε την εντύπωση που σου είχε δημιουργηθεί.


Ενώ εσύ μας έχεις φλομώσει στα επιστημονικά δεδομένα. Συζήτηση κάνουμε αλλά αν θέλεις θα σου βρω όταν επιστρέψω και στοιχεία για να μη μιλάμε στον αέρα.

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic


		Τα δημοσια ταμεια τα φαληριζει η κακοδιαχειριση του κρατους
αλλά ακομη και τα κλειστα ταμεια που δεν ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα
απεκτησαν μετα τις επανειλημμενες εθελουσιες ενω γιγαντωθηκαν τα κερδη ιδιως των Τραπεζων.
Εαν δεν ηθελαν ας μην τους εδιωχναν με προωρες και μειωμενες
δεν μπορεις να κανεις κοινωνικη πολιτικη με ξενα κολυβα
και μετα να μιλας για σφυξιμο στο ζωναρι και φως στο τουνελ!!!
Ομως ειχα συναδελφους πχ στην Εθνικη που ξεκινησαν να δουλευουν κλητηρες και τεχνικοι 
απο τα 18 τους οπότε ανετα εβγαιναν με πληρη συνταξη πριν παθουν ... αλτσχάιμερ.
Ας αποφασισουν τι θελουν επιτελους υγιη και καλη διαχειρηση των ταμειων
ή ρουσφετια αβερτα δεξια κι αριστερα, πανακριβους διοικητες και καθολου (αξιοπρεπη) συνταξη σ αυτους 
που την εχουν δουλεψει, ακριβοπληρωσει και την εχουν πραγματικη αναγκη...

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα δημοσια ταμεια τα φαληριζει η κακοδιαχειριση του κρατους
> αλλά ακομη και τα κλειστα ταμεια που δεν ειχαν σοβαρα προβληματα
> απεκτησαν μετα τις επανειλημμενες εθελουσιες ενω γιγαντωθηκαν τα κερδη ιδιως των Τραπεζων.
> Εαν δεν ηθελαν ας μην τους εδιωχναν με προωρες και μειωμενες
> δεν μπορεις να κανεις κοινωνικη πολιτικη με ξενα κολυβα
> και μετα να μιλας για σφυξιμο στο ζωναρι και φως στο τουνελ!!!
> ...


Πες τα βρε Μανουλαμου.. γιατι πολλοι νομιζουν οτι τα αυγα τα αλωνιζουν.

----------


## xmperop1

> Πες τα βρε Μανουλαμου.. γιατι πολλοι νομιζουν οτι τα αυγα τα αλωνιζουν.


Δεν τα αλωνίζουν???????????

----------


## emeliss

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας

Πλάτες Κομισιόν στην D.T. για ΟΤΕ με 29 ευρώ
από την Ελευθεροτυπία, Νίκος Μουμούρης

Ο ΟΤΕ και ο... Πινοσέτ
από την Ελευθεροτυπία, Τσουπαρόπουλος

Θέτει θέμα εθνικής ασφάλειας με την πώληση του ΟΤΕ 
από το Έθνος

----------


## yiapap

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δούλευε μια χαρά και το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι όλο το κόστος της εθελουσίας μπήκε σε μια χρονιά αντί να επιμεριστεί σε x χρόνια; Άλλα θυμάμαι...


Λάθος τα θυμάσαι! Ο επιμερισμός είναι υπαρκτός και αναφέρεται εμμέσως σε προηγούμενο post μου. Επί της ουσίας (του ισολογισμού της ΑΕ δλδ) μπήκε σε μια χρονιά!  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> Δεν τα αλωνίζουν???????????


α... δεν το ηξερες?  :Laughing: 




> Ο πρόεδρος της Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας του Συριζα από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης ζήτησε την παρουσία του υπουργού Αμυνας Βαγγέλη Μεϊμαράκη στη Βουλή πριν γίνει οποιαδήποτε συμφωνία, διότι, όπως είπε, τίθενται ζητήματα εθνικής ασφάλειας στον τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> 
> Ο κ. Αλαβάνος υπενθύμισε ότι το αίτημα αυτό είχε διατυπώσει *και ο υπουργός Οικονομίας κ. Αλογοσκούφης όταν ήταν η ΝΔ αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση* και το ΠΑΣΟΚ είχε φέρει νόμο που περιόριζε τα ποσοστά του Δημοσίου στον ΟΤΕ.


........Auto merged post: diastasi added 15 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

Για οσους βαριουνται να διαβασουν 




> Μόνο που η παντελής έλλειψη ελέγχου στην αγορά από τους μηχανισμούς του κράτους οδήγησε στα σημερινά επίπεδα της ακρίβειας, καθώς, αντί του ανταγωνισμού, οργίασε η κερδοσκοπία. Και ο πολύς Φρίντμαν της νεοφιλελεύθερης σχολής του Σικάγου συμβούλευσε τη χούντα του Πινοσέτ στη Χιλή να αφήσει ελεύθερες τις τιμές, με αποτέλεσμα οι δυστυχείς Χιλιανοί να απολαύσουν πληθωρισμό 1.000%. (Αυτό για όσους αρέσκονται σε ακραίες παραπομπές.)

----------


## xmperop1

> Λάθος τα θυμάσαι! Ο επιμερισμός είναι υπαρκτός και αναφέρεται εμμέσως σε προηγούμενο post μου. Επί της ουσίας (του ισολογισμού της ΑΕ δλδ) μπήκε σε μια χρονιά!


Δυστιχώς έτσι όπως τα λέει ο yiapap είναι και αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου το ίδιο έγινε και με το κόστος των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων το αποσβέσανε σε μιά χρήση προσπαθώντας να βγάλουν ζημιογόνο τον οργανισμό αλλά δεν τους έκατσε γιατί η ζημιά που έγραψε στον ισολογισμό ουσιαστικά ήταν ελάχιστη.
Και αν επιτρέπεται να συμπληρώσω λόγω της δουλειάς μου συναλάσομαι καθημερινά με πολύ κόσμο και με στελέχη επιχειρήσεων και όλοι ουσιαστικά εκφράζουν την απορία τους με το θέμα του ΟΤΕ ( βασικά μιλάνε για κυριολεκτικό ξεπούλημα )και μάλιστα γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να δωθεί και το μανατζμεντ με τέτοιο ποσοστό, ότι δεν βάζεις αφεντικό ουσιαστικά στο σπίτι σου,και αν τον βάλεις στο σπίτι σου δεν του παραχωρείς και τη γυναίκα σου,και ότι οι άνθρωποι είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτοι,επικίνδυνοι και μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι.
Δεν τα λέω εγώ μου τα λένε.

----------


## diastasi

Και για οσους λενε οτι υπαρχει "απολυτη" ομοφωνια στους κυβερνητικους κυκλους:




> ...ενώ συνεχείς ήταν οι ερωτήσεις, κυρίως από τον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ Γ. Σουφλιά, για τα δικαιώματα βέτο του Δημοσίου και τις ενδεχόμενες ποινικές ρήτρες που θα προβλέπονται στη συμφωνία μετόχων.


Η μηπως ο Σουφλιας αλλαξε κομμα και δεν το εμαθα  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Λογιστικά τους έκατσε. Δύο χρονιές ήταν. Μία με τους ολυμπιακούς και μία με την εθελουσία. Θυμάμαι τον Τσιτουρίδη που έλεγε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι προβληματική επιχείρηση και για αυτό είναι συμφέρουσα για το δημόσιο η πλήρης ιδιωτικοποίηση του.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 0 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........

Ο Σουφλιάς είναι άλλη φάση αλλά θα τον πάρει το ποτάμι.

----------


## diastasi

> Ο Σουφλιάς είναι άλλη φάση αλλά θα τον πάρει το ποτάμι.




Off Topic


		Να λεμε του στραβου το δικιο ο Σουφλιας ηταν ο καταλληλοτερος για το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ λογω επαγγελματος κι επειδη ειναι "χαρακτηριστικος Πολ. Μηχ/κος".

----------


## kanenas3

Ένα excel με τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ και του ομίλου από το 2004 - 2007 με βάση τα διεθνή λογιστικά πρότυπα. Πιο πριν δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα αφού είναι με βάση τα ελληνικά λογιστικά πρότυπα και υπάρχουν αρκετές διαφορές.

----------


## maik

> Ένα excel με τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ και του ομίλου από το 2004 - 2007 με βάση τα διεθνή λογιστικά πρότυπα. Πιο πριν δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα αφού είναι με βάση τα ελληνικά λογιστικά πρότυπα και υπάρχουν αρκετές διαφορές.


Και τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης;

----------


## atheos71

Off Topic


		To ξεπούλημα,δυστυχώς,έχει σχεδιαστεί απ'το '90,αλλά λόγω παραγόντων που δε νομίζω να είναι σε θέση κανένας μας να γνωρίζει , συντελείται σχεδόν μετά από δυο δεκαετίες.Εδώ , έχουν ξεπουληθεί κατ'ουσίαν,και μόνον κατ'επίφαση λέγονται δημόσια, η παιδεία και η υγεία.Τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα δε θα ξεπουλούσαν αυτοί οι αχαρακτήριστοι που λυμαίνονται  το δημόσιο χρήμα και κατασπαταλούν πόρους και
κυριολεκτικά εξαθλιώνουν τους πολίτες αυτής της χώρας;
Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το αν θα 'ναι δημόσιος ο ΟΤΕ ,αλλά να λειτουργεί για το δημόσιο συμφέρον κάτι το
οποίο ξεκάθαρα δεν ήταν στις βλέψεις καμμιάς μεταπολιτευτικής κυβέρνησης σ'αυτόν τον τόπο.
Και το ανησυχητικό είναι πως αυτό δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει εδώ.Έπεται και συνέχεια σ'αυτήν την αθλιότητα ,που πολλοί από μας ίσως δε ζήσουν να τη δουν,θα τη ζήσουν ,όμως τα παιδιά μας....

----------


## manoulamou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να λεμε του στραβου το δικιο ο Σουφλιας ηταν ο καταλληλοτερος 
> για το ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ λογω επαγγελματος κι επειδη ειναι "χαρακτηριστικος Πολ. Μηχ/κος".


Απο αυτους που κατεστρεψαν το περιβαλλον
πολυ πριν το παραλαβουν οι φωτιες και η λειψυδρια δλδ?
Τωρα τι σχεση μπορει να εχουν τα μεγαλεπιβολα σχεδια ΔΕ με το ΠΕ  :Thumb down: 

*Spoiler:*




			και για τους πυρηνικους αντιδραστηρες (ιδιως σε χωρες σεισμογενεις και με ρεκορ διαφθορας)
ας ζητησουμε οδηγιες απ το Τσερνομπιλ και στο Κοζνοντούι!

----------


## kanenas3

@atheos71

Δε θα διαφωνήσω ότι από την αρχή υπολογίζανε στην ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ, όχι μόνο γιατί χρειάζονταν χρήματα αλλά και γιατί από ένα σημείο και μετά ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουμε για να μπορέσουν να ανοίξουν οι αγορές.

Απλά η θεωρία που παρουσιάζεις είναι λίγο αργή δε νομίζεις...; Τα λαμόγια τρώνε και πάνε για άλλα, δε το δουλεύουν 20 χρόνια.

Ας απαντήση κάποιος ξεκάθαρα! Τα ίδια ακούγαμε και όταν πουλήθηκε η πρώτη μετοχή του ΟΤΕ, τα ίδια ακούσαμε και αργότερα όταν πουλήθηκαν τα επόμενα πακέτα. Ως καταναλωτές θεωρείται ότι μας έβλαψε αυτή η αλλαγή;;;

----------


## diastasi

> Απο αυτους που κατεστρεψαν το περιβαλλον
> πολυ πριν το παραλαβουν οι φωτιες και η λειψυδρια δλδ?
> Τωρα τι σχεση μπορει να εχουν τα μεγαλεπιβολα σχεδια ΔΕ με το ΠΕ


Κατι πηρε χτες το αυτι μου, οτι δηλ. ο Εν λογω υπουργος προτεινε οτι η Πυρηνικη ενεργεια ειναι καθαροτερη απο τις υπαρχουσες. Αληθευει?
Εαν ναι.. τοτε ανασκευαζω την προηγουμενη μου γνωμη και τον ριχνω στον "καδο ανακυκλωσης".

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 22 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

Οποιοι απο Θεσ/νικη ανοιξτε Ραδιο Θεσσαλονικη 94,5 να ακουσετε για τον ΟΤΕ
Η απο Ιντερνετ www.radiothessaloniki.gr

----------


## atheos71

> @atheos71
> 
> Δε θα διαφωνήσω ότι από την αρχή υπολογίζανε στην ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ, όχι μόνο γιατί χρειάζονταν χρήματα αλλά και γιατί από ένα σημείο και μετά ήμασταν υποχρεωμένοι να το κάνουμε για να μπορέσουν να ανοίξουν οι αγορές.
> 
> Απλά η θεωρία που παρουσιάζεις είναι λίγο αργή δε νομίζεις...; Τα λαμόγια τρώνε και πάνε για άλλα, δε το δουλεύουν 20 χρόνια.
> 
> Ας απαντήση κάποιος ξεκάθαρα! Τα ίδια ακούγαμε και όταν πουλήθηκε η πρώτη μετοχή του ΟΤΕ, τα ίδια ακούσαμε και αργότερα όταν πουλήθηκαν τα επόμενα πακέτα. Ως καταναλωτές θεωρείται ότι μας έβλαψε αυτή η αλλαγή;;;


 
Mπορεί να ακούγεται  η θεωρία ότι έχει βάθος χρόνου και να ξενίζει τον καθένα μας που βλέπει το σήμερα,αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι κι αυτοί έχουν παιδιά και πρέπει να τους παραδώσουν στρωμένες γαίες...
Μη λησμονούμε ότι η χώρα μας κυβερνιέται για μισό αιώνα έως τώρα ,με δυό οικογένειες
πολιτικές.Για τον ΟΤΕ ,δεν υπήρχε την εποχή 1990-93 η έντονη επιθυμία πώλησής του;
Απλά ,τα πράγματα θέλουν το χρόνο τους να ωριμάσουν.Όποτε συμβεί αυτό χρονικά,
επιτυγχάνεται το αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## manoulamou

Καποιοι πολιτικοι εφαρμοζουν την λογικη του ωριμου φρουτου
αλλοι το...  συκοφαντησε-συκοφαντησε ολο και κατι θα μεινει
να μην μιλησουμε για την τακτικη των διαρροων
που φτιαχνουν κλιμα και μετρανε αντιδρασεις...
Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ το εγκλημα ηταν *διαχρονικο* και *διακομματικο*!

----------


## atheos71

Tα χρωματάκια manoulamou , μ'αρεσαν!Εκφράζουν απόλυτα την αλήθεια.
Ο ένας κόπτει κι ο άλλος ράπτει!

----------


## manoulamou

ΕΕΕχμμμ εχουμε μπλεξει τα μπουτια μας γιατι αυτοι ΟΙ ΔΥΟ 
δεν ξερουν καλα-καλα τι θελουν*** και οχι μονο για τον ΟΤΕ,
για την παιδεια, την ενεργεια, το ασφαλιστικο!!!
 :Twisted Evil: 







περαν του κοινου (τους) καλου δλδ της μασαμπουκας... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Ξέρουν,να ξεπουλήσουν ότι έχει απομείνει...
Ειδικά την υγεία & την παιδεία , πού 'ναι οι 
"δίδυμοι πύργοι" , ό,τι θεμελιώδες κι αναγκαίο
στη ζωή μας.

----------


## shaq141a

> Ξέρουν,να ξεπουλήσουν ότι έχει απομείνει...
> Ειδικά την υγεία & την παιδεία , πού 'ναι οι 
> "δίδυμοι πύργοι" , ό,τι θεμελιώδες κι αναγκαίο
> στη ζωή μας.


Έχεις δίκιο για την υγεία και για την παιδεία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι την παιδεία και την υγεία την έχουν κάνει σαν τα μούτρα τους. 

Τώρα για τον ΟΤΕ, η πώληση του 3% των μετοχών του ΟΤΕ στην DT απέχει πολύ να χαρακτηριστεί ξεπούλημα. Πάντως αυτήν τη φορά η κυβέρνηση έκανε ότι είχε ανακοινώσει στο πρόγραμμά της, σε αντίθεση με σχεδόν όλα τα άλλα ζητήματα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Στο μεταξύ, κάποιοι "αγωνιστές" συνδικαλιστές ζωγράφισαν τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό στη γερμανική (νόμιζαν) σημαία και την έκαψαν μπροστα στη βουλή
http://news.kathimerini.gr/kathnews/...8_268941_1.gif

Μόνο που η σημαία ήταν του Βελγίου. Αν ήθελα να γίνω κακός, θα έλεγα ότι οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να κρατήσουν στα χέρια τους τον ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο αμόρφωτοι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν δυο σημαίες. Αλλά δεν γίνομαι....

----------


## atheos71

> Μόνο που η σημαία ήταν του Βελγίου. Αν ήθελα να γίνω κακός, θα έλεγα ότι οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να κρατήσουν στα χέρια τους τον ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο αμόρφωτοι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν δυο σημαίες. Αλλά δεν γίνομαι....


Δε γίνεσαι!Τους μπερδεύουν τα χρωματάκια , ίσως , στη σημαία. :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

...και δεν ξέρω αν το είπε και άλλος πιο πριν, αλλά το να κατεβαίνουν οι συνδικαλιστές φορώντας κράνη της Βέρμαχτ και να ζωγραφίζουν ναζιστικά σύμβολα σε σημαίες και να τις καίνε είναι η χειρότερη μορφή προσβολής. Τον περασμένο μήνα ανατριχιάσαμε με τον Σκοπιανό που "μαγάρισε" τη δική μας σημαία. Τώρα που κάποιοι γελοίοι καίνε εθνικά σύμβολα άλλων και μάλιστα χαρακτηρίζοντας ΝΑΖΙστική τη Γερμανία, κανείς δεν λέει κουβέντα. 

Στο μεταξύ, οι Βέλγοι αναρωτιούνται τις μας έκαναν και θυμώσαμε  :Biggrin: 
ενώ μας πήραν χαμπάρι και τα ξένα πρακτορεία

_Greek OTE Unionists Burn Wrong Flag in Deutsche Telekom Protest 
By Maria Petrakis

May 7 (Bloomberg) -- Hellenic Telecommunications Organization SA unionists burned the Belgian flag by mistake during protests against plans by Deutsche Telekom AG to take over the Greek company.
_ (Το άρθρο εδω)  :Razz:

----------


## diastasi

> Στο μεταξύ, κάποιοι "αγωνιστές" συνδικαλιστές ζωγράφισαν τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό στη γερμανική (νόμιζαν) σημαία και την έκαψαν μπροστα στη βουλή
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/kathnews/...8_268941_1.gif
> 
> Μόνο που η σημαία ήταν του Βελγίου. Αν ήθελα να γίνω κακός, θα έλεγα ότι οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να κρατήσουν στα χέρια τους τον ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο αμόρφωτοι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν δυο σημαίες. Αλλά δεν γίνομαι....


Απο οτι εμαθα η ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ το καταδικασε αυτο. Δεν ηταν οργανωμενο. Καποιοι καραγκιοζηδες το εκαναν. Δεν ειναι και τοσο ανισσοροποι ωστε να κανουν τετοια χαζα.

O OTE που εκανε κινηση να παρει την Εταιρια Τηλεπικοινωνιων της Βουλγαριας πηρε ποδι γιατι λεει δεν ηθελαν τους Ελληνες. Στην DT ομως δεν μπορεσαν να αντισταθουν.

Και κατι ακομη: Η DT νομιζω να ειναι και στα καλυτερα της αυτον τον καιρο.
Και φυσικα μην περιμενετε να κανει καμια επενδυση σε μερη που δεν την ενδιαφερουν, οπως π.χ. Ανω Παναγια, Κατω Συκοραχη. Οτι γινει θα γινει θα γινει στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα που ειναι το πακετο. Μη νομιζετε οτι ειναι Οργανισμος Κοινης Ωφελειας. Μια ακομη εταιρια που θελει να τα αρπαξει ειναι

----------


## Οβελίξ

Θα περίμενε κανείς από ένα μεγάλο και σοβαρό (??) σωματείο όπως η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ να διοργανώνει καλύτερα τα συλλαλητήρια και τις κινητοποιήσεις του. Θα έπρεπε πχ, άπαξ και πέσει στην αντίληψή τους κράνος Βέρμαχτ, αγκυλωτός σταυρός και κάψιμο σημαίας να το σταματήσουν επί τόπου και όχι να καταδικάσουν εκ των υστέρων και πολλές ώρες μετά. 

Επί της ουσίας, προτιμώ να διοικεί τον ΟΤΕ η DT παρά μια διορισμένη διοίκηση πολιτικάντηδων αγκαλιά με δέκα αμόρφωτους συνδικαλιστές που όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν μια σημαία αλλά παίζουν και με σύμβολα που έχουν άλλους συμβολισμούς.

----------


## emeliss

> Στο μεταξύ, κάποιοι "αγωνιστές" συνδικαλιστές ζωγράφισαν τον αγκυλωτό σταυρό στη γερμανική (νόμιζαν) σημαία και την έκαψαν μπροστα στη βουλή
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/kathnews/...8_268941_1.gif
> 
> Μόνο που η σημαία ήταν του Βελγίου. Αν ήθελα να γίνω κακός, θα έλεγα ότι οι άνθρωποι που θέλουν να κρατήσουν στα χέρια τους τον ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο αμόρφωτοι που δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν δυο σημαίες. Αλλά δεν γίνομαι....


Ανεγκέφαλοι υπάρχουν παντού. Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ καταδίκασε την ενέργεια.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........




> Θα περίμενε κανείς από ένα μεγάλο και σοβαρό (??) σωματείο όπως η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ να διοργανώνει καλύτερα τα συλλαλητήρια και τις κινητοποιήσεις του. Θα έπρεπε πχ, άπαξ και πέσει στην αντίληψή τους κράνος Βέρμαχτ, αγκυλωτός σταυρός και κάψιμο σημαίας να το σταματήσουν επί τόπου και όχι να καταδικάσουν εκ των υστέρων και πολλές ώρες μετά.


Δηλαδή τι να έκαναν, να ασκούσαν βία;

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Ανεγκέφαλοι υπάρχουν παντού. Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ καταδίκασε την ενέργεια.


Σιγά μην δεν την καταδίκαζε. Επί τόπου όμως, μια χαρά ρίχτηκαν στην πυρά οι (λάθος) σημαίες με γελάκια και φωνές και συνθήματα. Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ καλά θα κάνει να μαζέψει τα μέλη της που τη ρεζιλεύουν.

Και επειδή αυτό με το κάψιμο σημαίας είναι ποινικό αδίκημα και επειδή τα πρόσωπα των δραστών φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα και μια και η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ήδη καταδίκασε την πράξη, θα επιβάλλει την παραμικρή πειθαρχική ποινή στα μέλη της που το έπραξαν? Ε? Ε? μπααααα....Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του γελοίου.

Υ.Γ.
Το κάψιμο σημαίας (οποιασδήποτε, ακόμα και της δικής σου) θεωρείται μεν προσβολή συμβόλου αλλά εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νομολογία επί αυτού αλλά προσωπικά θεωρώ δικαίωμά τους να καίνε και καμία σημαία που και που αν τους γουστάρει. Απλώς το βρίσκω υπερβολικό και ηλίθιο.

----------


## emeliss

Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι πως τα κανάλια δεν έδειξαν τίποτα από το συλλαλητήριο. Τίποτα για την πορεία. Το μόνο που έδειξαν είναι δυο-τρεις ανεγκ΄φαλους που έκαναν μια βλακεία. Η βλακεία αυτή όμως έδειχνε ωραία στην κάμερα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........




> Και επειδή αυτό με το κάψιμο σημαίας είναι ποινικό αδίκημα και επειδή τα πρόσωπα των δραστών είναι πεντακάθαρα και μια και η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ήδη καταδίκασε την πράξη, θα επιβάλλει την παραμικρή πειθαρχική ποινή στα μέλη της που το έπραξαν? Ε? Ε? μπααααα....Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του γελοίου.


Τώρα κάνεις πλάκα. Τι είναι η ΟΜΕ, εισαγγελέας;;;;

----------


## diastasi

> Επί της ουσίας, προτιμώ να διοικεί τον ΟΤΕ η DT παρά μια διορισμένη διοίκηση πολιτικάντηδων αγκαλιά με δέκα αμόρφωτους συνδικαλιστές που όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν να ξεχωρίσουν μια σημαία αλλά παίζουν και με σύμβολα που έχουν άλλους συμβολισμούς.


Μου θυμιζει ομως κατι απο "ποναει κεφαλι.. κοψει κεφαλι". Θα διορθωθει κατι θα χαλασει κατι αλλο.
Και τι γινεται με τις αλλες ΔΕΚΟ? Με τα υπουργεια? Με τις υπηρεσιες?
Μηπως θα επρεπε πρωτα να βαλουμε το κεφαλι κατω και να αλλαξουμε τα πραγματα και τις νοοτροπιες κι αν δεν μπορει να παει κατι, μετα εγω μπροσταρης (εννοω ολοι εμεις) θα το επιδιωκαμε.
Η μηπως νομιζεις οτι η κυβερνηση και η καθε κυβερνηση σκεφτεται το καλο του τοπου? Ας  :Laughing: .
Τον κwλ0 τους κοιτανε και πως θα ριζωσουνε σε μια καρεκλα.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........




> α) Και επειδή αυτό με το κάψιμο σημαίας είναι ποινικό αδίκημα ...
> β) Το κάψιμο σημαίας (οποιασδήποτε, ακόμα και της δικής σου) θεωρείται μεν προσβολή συμβόλου αλλά εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης.


Ποιο να διαλεξω? Το κουτι 1 η την κουρτινα 2?  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 3 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........




> Τώρα κάνεις πλάκα. Τι είναι η ΟΜΕ, εισαγγελέας;;;;


εδω που τα λεμε, θα επρεπε να κανει μια πιο εντονη κινηση. Ειναι σε μια κατασταση που απαιτει λεπτους χειρισμους. Τωρα ειδικα που πολλοι εχουν την ΟΜΕ στην μπουκα. Θελει προσοχη.

Αν π.χ. περναω ενα μπλοκο της τροχαιας ενω εχω ληγμενη καρτα καυσαεριων.. ε Δεν μαρσαρω κιολας μπροστα τους. Κυτω να ειμαι οσο διακριτικος γινεται

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι πως τα κανάλια δεν έδειξαν τίποτα από το συλλαλητήριο. Τίποτα για την πορεία. Το μόνο που έδειξαν είναι δυο-τρεις ανεγκ΄φαλους που έκαναν μια βλακεία. Η βλακεία αυτή όμως έδειχνε ωραία στην κάμερα.


Ε καλά έτσι δεν κάνουν πάντα...Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό πουλάει  :Thumb down: 

Έχω άλλη απορία όμως. Η ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ το καταδίκασε αλλά αυτοί που τα κάνανε ήταν υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ ή ήταν οι γνωστοί κάφροι που όπου δούνε τζέρτζελο μπαίνουν και αυτοί;

----------


## diastasi

> Ε καλά έτσι δεν κάνουν πάντα...Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό πουλάει 
> 
> Έχω άλλη απορία όμως. Η ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ το καταδίκασε αλλά αυτοί που τα κάνανε ήταν υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ ή ήταν οι γνωστοί κάφροι που όπου δούνε τζέρτζελο μπαίνουν και αυτοί;


Μπορει το ενα μπορει ομως και το αλλο. Μηπως προκειται να βγαλουν και ανακοινωση?  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Έχω άλλη απορία όμως. Η ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ το καταδίκασε αλλά αυτοί που τα κάνανε ήταν υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ ή ήταν οι γνωστοί κάφροι που όπου δούνε τζέρτζελο μπαίνουν και αυτοί;


Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μην ήταν υπάλληλοι.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ε, αυτό λέμε. Οταν το σωματείο καταδικάζει μια ενέργεια που έκαναν μέλη του (εκτός αν μας πει η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ότι αυτοί δεν ήταν), τα μέλη δεν έχουν καμία συνέπεια?

----------


## emeliss

Ωραίο το δέντρο Οβελίξ;

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ναι. Και τα κούτσουρα εξίσου.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ε, αυτό λέμε. Οταν το σωματείο καταδικάζει μια ενέργεια που έκαναν μέλη του (εκτός αν μας πει η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ότι αυτοί δεν ήταν), τα μέλη δεν έχουν καμία συνέπεια?


Αυτά δε γίνονται!!! Εδώ διάβασα για την περίπτωση απόλυσης 2 οδηγών όπου ο ένας δήλωνε ότι έχει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα και έπρεπε όταν οδηγεί να έχει και τη μάνα του μαζί. Ε φυσικά οι συνδικαλιστές τον υπερασπίστηκαν...περιμένεις τώρα να τα βάλουν με αυτούς που κάψανε τη σημαία του Βελγίου... :Razz:

----------


## manoulamou

Αυτα τωρα το... λιντσαρισμα των ΟΤΕτζηδων λογω μερικων ανεγκεφαλων
 και τα περι συλλογικης ευθυνης
γιατι μου θυμιζουν εντονα το σκηνικο απο καναλια και κυβερνηση τοτε
με το καψιμο του φυλακιου απ τους αναρχικους (?) κουκουλοφορους
στον Αγνωστο Στρατιωτη τοτε με το αρθρο 16 για την Παιδεια;;;
 :Twisted Evil: 

ΑΑΑ ναι και επισης παλιοτερο θεμα με "ειρηνιστες της πλακας"
μελους του forum που ενοχληθηκε επειδη η γυναικα του δεν μπορεσε να κανει τα ψωνια της
στο Συνταγμα λογω επεισοδιων... και κατεκρινε τους οργανωτες της διαδηλωσης!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Spoiler:*




			ΕΕΕ δεν ειμαστε ολοι σαν τους μοναχικους αγωνιστες του ΠΑΜΕ
 που δεν τους πλησιαζει κανεις γιατι πεφτουν κατι γρηγορες και ξεγυρισμενες...

----------


## emeliss

Ήμαρτον ρε kanenas3

----------


## kanenas3

> Ήμαρτον ρε kanenas3


Ναι ξέχασα σε αυτή τη χώρα μπορούμε να κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς συνέπειες! Δικιά μας δεν είναι!  :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Μανούλα, εσύ μπορείς να θυμάσαι ότι θέλεις αλλά αυτές οι περιπτώσεις ήταν αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων. Εδώ έχουμε επίσημη συγκέντρωση μεγάλου σωματείου στην οποία μέλη του (?) προχώρησαν σε πράξη που καταδίκασε το ίδιο το σωματείο. Αυτό λέμε. Οι παραλληλισμοί σου απλώς αποπροσανατολίζουν. 

Τέσπα, πολύ ασχοληθήκαμε με τρεις γελοίους που δεν ξέρουν ούτε ποια σημαία να κάψουν και το σωματείο τους που δεν ξέρει ούτε μια πορεία να περιφρουρήσει. 

Το φοβερό είναι ότι ο Γιωργάκης δήλωσε χθες ότι _«Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα εξαντλήσει κάθε πολιτική και νομική δυνατότητα, προκειμένου το Δημόσιο να ανακτήσει τον έλεγχο του Οργανισμού»_. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνει? Θα κάνει νόμο που θα διώχνει τους Γερμανούς? Γιατί «πολιτική και νομική» αυτό σημαίνει.

----------


## manoulamou

Τα σωματεια δεν ειναι δυναμεις καταστολεις και μερικοι ακραιοι που υπαρχουν παντου
 τελειως τυχαια γινονται παγκοσμιως γνωστοι
γιατι αυτους προβαλλουν τα σκουπιδοκαναλα
αντι της υπολοιπης διαδηλωσης, καθως αυτο πουλαει!!!
Οσο για το ΠαΣοΚ δεν γνωριζει η κεντροδεξια του, τι ποιει η κεντροαριστερα του... :Laughing: 
Τα ιδια λεγανε και με το ασφαλιστικο του Μητσοτακη παλια
τωρα γιατι να λενε καλυτερα;

----------


## dekaneas297

> Ε, αυτό λέμε. Οταν το σωματείο καταδικάζει μια ενέργεια που έκαναν μέλη του (εκτός αν μας πει η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ότι αυτοί δεν ήταν), τα μέλη δεν έχουν καμία συνέπεια?


Να έχουν συνέπεια οι αγωνιστές κατά των κατακτητών Γερμανών, που "έλα μωρέ ξέφυγαν λιγάκι"? Θα αστειεύεσαι...
Η μόνη πιθανη συνέπεια που θα έχουν θα είναι η εγγραφή τους σε εντατικά μαθήματα γεωγραφίας  :Razz: 
Τα έξοδα πληρωμένα από την ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 




> Το φοβερό είναι ότι ο Γιωργάκης δήλωσε χθες ότι _«Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα εξαντλήσει κάθε πολιτική και νομική δυνατότητα, προκειμένου το Δημόσιο να ανακτήσει τον έλεγχο του Οργανισμού»_. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνει? Θα κάνει νόμο που θα διώχνει τους Γερμανούς? Γιατί «πολιτική και νομική» αυτό σημαίνει.


Γιωργάκης είναι μην τον παρεξηγείς...  :Razz: 




> Τα σωματεια δεν ειναι δυναμεις καταστολεις


Τα σωματεία δεν είναι δυνάμεις καταστολής
Οι αστυνομικοί που είναι δυνάμεις καταστολής είναι προκλητικοί και ανεπιθύμητοι
Τελικά ποιον να βάλουμε για δυνάμεις καταστολής?

----------


## emeliss

εσένα;;;

----------


## dekaneas297

> εσένα;;;


Είμαι αδυνατούλης θα με πάρει αμπάριζα το πλήθος των διαδηλωτών  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

Απλά δε θέλουν κανέναν γιατί έχουν μάθει ότι δημοκρατία είναι η δική τους γνώμη και μόνο. Δε πα να λέει ναι το 99% των Ελλήνων. Το 1% που διαφωνεί έχει πάντα δίκιο και θα κάνει τα πάντα για πετύχει το σκοπό του. Τόσα χρόνια τι γίνεται...

Απαξιώνουν ακόμα και τις εκλογές λέγοντας όλα αυτά τα ωραία για τα κριτήρια που ψηφίζει ο καθένας και χάνοντας φυσικά την ουσία που είναι το τι ψηφίζει ο καθένας.

----------


## George978

και πως θα γινει το δημοσιο που θα ελεγχει το 5% να θετει βετο ισως κοντρα αποφασεων που λαμβανει ή θελει να λαβει το 95% των μετοχων?

----------


## dekaneas297

> Απλά δε θέλουν κανέναν γιατί έχουν μάθει ότι δημοκρατία είναι η δική τους γνώμη και μόνο. Δε πα να λέει ναι το 99% των Ελλήνων. Το 1% που διαφωνεί έχει πάντα δίκιο και θα κάνει τα πάντα για πετύχει το σκοπό του. Τόσα χρόνια τι γίνεται...
> 
> Απαξιώνουν ακόμα και τις εκλογές λέγοντας όλα αυτά τα ωραία για τα κριτήρια που ψηφίζει ο καθένας και χάνοντας φυσικά την ουσία που είναι το τι ψηφίζει ο καθένας.


Αν και συμφωνώ με τα ποσοστά που έδωσες (ένα 95%-5% θα μου ακουγόταν καλύτερα) ας μην μπούμε σε αριθμητολογία γιατί το επόμενο μηνυμα που θα δεχτείς θα είναι "Και που το ξέρεις? Έχεις κάνει έρευνα?"  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

> και πως θα γινει το δημοσιο που θα ελεγχει το 5% να θετει βετο ισως κοντρα αποφασεων που λαμβανει ή θελει να λαβει το 95% των μετοχων?


Αυτό αφορά συμφωνία μετόχων που συγκεντρώνουν μαζί άνω του 50% οπότε και έχουν το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να διοικούν  :Wink: 






> Αν και συμφωνώ με τα ποσοστά που έδωσες (ένα 95%-5% θα μου ακουγόταν καλύτερα) ας μην μπούμε σε αριθμητολογία γιατί το επόμενο μηνυμα που θα δεχτείς θα είναι "Και που το ξέρεις? Έχεις κάνει έρευνα?"


Η τελευταία επίσημη ήταν πριν από μερικούς μήνες  :Wink:

----------


## dekaneas297

> Η τελευταία επίσημη ήταν πριν από μερικούς μήνες


Κάπως θα γίνει και θα αμφισβητηθεί, δεν τα ξέρεις?  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

> Κάπως θα γίνει και θα αμφισβητηθεί, δεν τα ξέρεις?


Ε ναι είναι και τα γκάλοπ στη μέση! Έχουμε άνοδο της αριστεράς... :Razz: 

Εξαρτάται βέβαια πως μετράμε τον γιωργάκη...γιατί μπορεί και να έχουμε πτώση... :ROFL:

----------


## jimarass

Εγώ ζω για τη μέρα που αυτό το κράτος θα διοικείται από τις Βρυξέλες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ίσως τότε δούμε και κανένα ποδηλατόδρομο.

----------


## manoulamou

Υπαρχει και μια ευκολια στα forums που λεγεται PMs
για να εξασκουμαστε στο δικαιωμα μας 
να βριζομαστε ή να αγαπιομαστε ελευθερως χωρις
να προκαλουμε το κοινο αισθημα! :ROFL: 


Ποδηλατοδρομιο θα κανουν στο πεταλο του Μαλιακου μαλλον! :Sneer:

----------


## kanenas3

> Υπαρχει και μια ευκολια στα forums που λεγεται PMs
> για να εξασκουμαστε στο δικαιωμα μας 
> να βριζομαστε ή να αγαπιομαστε ελευθερως χωρις
> να προκαλουμε το κοινο αισθημα!


Το να εκφράσεις μια διαφορετική άποψη δε νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που απαγορεύεται. Αντιθέτως όποιος διαφωνεί μπορεί να το εκφράσει ή απλά να το αγνοήσει...

Όσο για το κοινό αίσθημα που τόσο νοιάζεσαι να το σκέφτεσαι και όταν κάποιοι κλείνουν δρόμους, κόβουν το ρεύμα κτλ κτλ...για το καλό μας πάντα... :Whistle: 





> Ποδηλατοδρομιο θα κανουν στο πεταλο του Μαλιακου μαλλον!


 :One thumb up:

----------


## emeliss

> Το να εκφράσεις μια διαφορετική άποψη δε νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που απαγορεύεται...


Τα offtopic όμως;

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 2 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία




> Σήμερα οι τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες στη Διυπουργική - Απομένουν οι ανακοινώσεις
> 
> 
> Αντίο ΟΤΕ
> 
> 
> *Κερδισμένοι και χαμένοι
> 
> MIG: Φεύγει έπειτα από 9 μήνες με κέρδη περίπου 200 εκατ. ευρώ
> ...


........Auto merged post: emeliss added 1 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........

*ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ*

----------


## manoulamou

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Αλλο η διαφορετικη αποψη αλλο τα off topics,  κι εντελως διαφορετικο να γεμιζουμε ενα θεμα με μηνυματα
 όπου αλληλοσυγχαιρομαστε συμφωνουντες ή ανταλλασσουμε επιθεσεις man to man! :Laughing:

----------


## agrelaphon

> ΣΥΝ: Παραμύθι για μικρά παιδιά η συνδιοίκηση


Όχι ρε c, αφού το λεει ο Kanenas, δεν μπορεί, ψαχτήτε λίγο  :Razz:

----------


## diastasi

> Το φοβερό είναι ότι ο Γιωργάκης δήλωσε χθες ότι _«Το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα εξαντλήσει κάθε πολιτική και νομική δυνατότητα, προκειμένου το Δημόσιο να ανακτήσει τον έλεγχο του Οργανισμού»_. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνει? Θα κάνει νόμο που θα διώχνει τους Γερμανούς? Γιατί «πολιτική και νομική» αυτό σημαίνει.


Ειναι πολυ απλο. Σε περιπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικων για τη χωρα συμφεροντων, εχει δικαιωμα με νομο να παρειι τον ελεγχο σε πολλα ζητηματα διοικησης. Αυτο εξαλλου δεν ειναι Ελληνική ιδέα αλλά οδηγία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.
Και φυσικά ειναι και λογικό.
Αν προσεξες τι ειπε "να ανακτησει τον Ελεγχο του Οργανισμού..",  :No no:  οχι να τον αγορασει ή να διωξει το αφεντικό Γερμανο. Το οτι ειναι αδυνατο να τον παρει πισω ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.
Αλλά μαλλον ετσι θελησατε να το ακουσετε  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 2 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Εχω μια προταση να κανω. Αφού στο στρατευμα εχουμε προβλημα με τα μεγαλα κονδυλια του προϋπολογισμού δεν το πουλαμε στους Αμερικανους, που στο κατω κατω ειναι οτι ειναι και η DT στις τηλεπικοινωνιες?

----------


## emeliss

Σε περίπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικών για τη χώρα συμφερόντων, έχει την *υποχρέωση* να διατηρήσει τον έλεγχο. Αυτό όμως δεν το έκανε.

----------


## kanenas3

> Επενδυτές ΟΤΕ: «Εγκλωβισμένοι», αφού οι Γερμανοί αγοράζουν με πανωπροίκι 30%


Το πιο καλό είναι αυτό!!! Γιατί είναι εγκλωβισμένοι; Επειδή αγόρασε ακριβά η DT; Ίσα ίσα κερδισμένοι θα βγούνε καθώς η μετοχή σύντομα θα ανέβει διαφορετικά θα πρέπει η DT να δικαιολογήσει τα περιττά έξοδα που έκανε στους μετόχους της. 



*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		@manoulamou

Μέτρα πρώτα τα off-topic από την αρχή του θέματος και μετά τα λέμε... :Whistle: 

Ναι το παραδέχομαι πήγα να σε ανταγωνιστώ αλλά απέτυχα... :ROFL:

----------


## Οβελίξ

> ...Σε περιπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικων για τη χωρα συμφεροντων, εχει δικαιωμα με νομο να παρειι τον ελεγχο σε πολλα ζητηματα διοικησης. Αυτο εξαλλου δεν ειναι Ελληνική ιδέα αλλά οδηγία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.


Ποιος νόμος είναι αυτός και ποια οδηγία?

----------


## kanenas3

> Σε περίπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικών για τη χώρα συμφερόντων, έχει την *υποχρέωση* να διατηρήσει τον έλεγχο. Αυτό όμως δεν το έκανε.


...και από που πηγάζει αυτή η υποχρέωση ή ποιος καθορίζει πια ακριβώς είναι τα ζωτικά συμφέροντα;;;

----------


## diastasi

> Σε περίπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικών για τη χώρα συμφερόντων, έχει την *υποχρέωση* να διατηρήσει τον έλεγχο. Αυτό όμως δεν το έκανε.


Τι λες τωρα? Και πως θα ξεμπερδευε γρηγορα με τον ΟΤΕ? Εδω κατεβασαν τα βρακια τους.
Αποδεχτηκαν ολα τα "θελω" των Γερμανων και τα "σημαντικα" ζητηματα που αφησαν ειναι α) Να ασκησουν βετο αν οι Γερμανοι θελησουν να αλλάξουν το χρωμα των λογαριασμων και το φοβεροτερο β) Εαν τις γλαστρες στην εισοδο των καταστηματων θα τις ποτιζουν Ελληνες οι Γερμανική Εταιρία.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Ε ρε ξυλο που θελουν!
Αντε να δουμε ποιος εχει σειρα τωρα? Καλα τη ΔΕΗ ..ασε. το σκεφτονται εδω και καιρο.
ΕΥΑΘ και ΕΥΔΑΠ? Εκει να δεις γελιο. Θα γινουμε σαν την Ινδια.. Θα πλενομαστε στα ποταμια μετα. Και αντε να πλυθεις στον Αξιο.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Σε περίπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικών για τη χώρα συμφερόντων, έχει την *υποχρέωση* να διατηρήσει τον έλεγχο. Αυτό όμως δεν το έκανε.


Στην αρχή λέγατε "στρατηγικής σημασίας". Δεν έπιασε.
Τώρα το γυρίσατε σε "ζωτικών συμφερόντων".
Να δω που θα εξελιχθεί αυτό το "κυνήγι" φράσεων εντυπωσιασμού για την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ

----------


## emeliss

Μην παίζεις με τις λέξεις. Τα λέγα*τε* είναι για τις εντυπώσεις. Και τα δύο ισχύουν. Και δεν τα λέγαμε εμείς (εμείς, εσείς έχω μπερδευτεί), αλλά η κυβέρνηση.

----------


## kanenas3

> Στην αρχή λέγατε "στρατηγικής σημασίας". Δεν έπιασε.
> Τώρα το γυρίσατε σε "ζωτικών συμφερόντων".
> Να δω που θα εξελιχθεί αυτό το "κυνήγι" φράσεων εντυπωσιασμού για την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ


Εμ αμά το καλοσκεφτείς τι θα μείνει από τη γραφικότητα της Ελλάδας αν φύγουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι...Το σκέφτεσαι να σταματήσουν οι πορείες...οι διακοπές ρεύματος...τι θα κάνουμε μετά...θα χάσουμε την εθνική ταυτότητα μας... :ROFL: 

Ας τεκμηριώσει κάποιος το "στρατηγικής σημασίας" και το "ζωτικών συμφερόντων" ώστε να ξέρουμε τι συζητάμε.

----------


## diastasi

> ...και από που πηγάζει αυτή η υποχρέωση ή ποιος καθορίζει πια ακριβώς είναι τα ζωτικά συμφέροντα;;;


Δεν ειμαι και νομικος να σας πω ακριβως τον νομο και την παραγραφο. Αλλά για τα ζωτικά συμφεροντα που λες ποιος θα τα καλύπτει αν οχι ο ΟΤΕ? Ο χασαπης της γειτονιας σου?  :Smile:

----------


## manoulamou

Υπαρχουν στρατηγικοι τομεις στην οικονομια που κινουνται στα ορια
της εθνικης ασφαλειας και γι αυτο ειναι ζωτικων συμφεροντων.
Ηλεκτρισμος, Υδρευση και ο κορμος των Τηλεπικοινωνιων
πρεπει να εχουν ενα ελαχιστο κεντρικο ελεγχο απ το Κρατος.
Το πιο γελοιο ειναι πως τον ΟΤΕ αγοραζει η αντιστοιχη Κρατικη DT!

*Spoiler:*






Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Ναι στα off topics πρωταγωνιστω εγω και ο ασυρματοκλεφτης πειραζει;;;
Eξαλλου συνηθως το επισημαινω καταλληλως, που να μετραγατε και τα "σβησμενα" :Laughing:

----------


## emeliss

> Το σκέφτεσαι να σταματήσουν οι πορείες...οι διακοπές ρεύματος...τι θα κάνουμε μετά...θα χάσουμε την εθνική ταυτότητα μας....


Μήπως θες να αλλάξουμε το σύνταγμα;




> 'Αρθρο 23 - (Συνδικαλιστική ελευθερία) 
>    1. Tο Kράτος λαμβάνει τα προσήκοντα μέτρα για τη διασφάλιση της συνδικαλιστικής ελευθερίας και την ανεμπόδιστη άσκηση των συναφών μ αυτή δικαιωμάτων εναντίον κάθε προσβολής τους, μέσα στα όρια του νόμου.
> 2. H απεργία αποτελεί δικαίωμα και ασκείται από τις νόμιμα συστημένες συνδικαλιστικές οργανώσεις για τη διαφύλαξη και προαγωγή των οικονομικών και εργασιακών γενικά συμφερόντων των εργαζομένων.
> Aπαγορεύεται η απεργία με οποιαδήποτε μορφή στους δικαστικούς λειτουργούς και σ αυτούς που υπηρετούν στα σώματα ασφαλείας. Tο δικαίωμα προσφυγής σε απεργία των δημόσιων υπαλλήλων και των υπαλλήλων της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης και των νομικών προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου, καθώς και του προσωπικού των κάθε μορφής επιχειρήσεων δημόσιου χαρακτήρα ή κοινής ωφέλειας, που η λειτουργία τους έχει ζωτική σημασία για την εξυπηρέτηση βασικών αναγκών του κοινωνικού συνόλου, υπόκειται στους συγκεκριμένους περιορισμούς του νόμου που το ρυθμίζει. Oι περιορισμοί αυτοί δεν μπορούν να φθάνουν έως την κατάργηση του δικαιώματος της απεργίας ή την παρεμπόδιση της νόμιμης άσκησής του

----------


## diastasi

Τωρα μαλλον δουλευομαστε. Εκτος απο "Γεωγραφια" μηπως πρεπει να κανουμε και "Νεα Ελληνικά"??
Στρατηγική σημασια και ζωτικά συμφεροντα για μια χωρα ειναι υπηρεσιες οπως Ενεργεια, Τηλεπικοινωνίες, Μεταφορές... 
Ε , αν δεν νομιζεται οτι ειναι σημασιας ο ΟΤΕ. αστο καλυτερα! Ας παιξω καμια πασιεντζα  :Clap:

----------


## emeliss

> ...και από που πηγάζει αυτή η υποχρέωση;





> 1. Για την εδραίωση της κοινωνικής ειρήνης και την προστασία του γενικού συμφέροντος το Kράτος προγραμματίζει και συντονίζει την οικονομική δραστηριότητα στη Xώρα, επιδιώκοντας να εξασφαλίσει την οικονομική ανάπτυξη όλων των τομέων της εθνικής οικονομίας...
> 2. H ιδιωτική οικονομική πρωτοβουλία δεν επιτρέπεται να αναπτύσσεται σε βάρος της ελευθερίας και της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας ή προς βλάβη της εθνικής οικονομίας.
> 3. Mε την επιφύλαξη της προστασίας που παρέχεται από το άρθρο 107 ως προς την επανεξαγωγή κεφαλαίων εξωτερικού, μπορεί να ρυθμίζονται με νόμο τα σχετικά με την εξαγορά επιχειρήσεων ή την αναγκαστική συμμετοχή σ αυτές του Kράτους ή άλλων δημόσιων φορέων, εφόσον οι επιχειρήσεις αυτές έχουν χαρακτήρα μονοπωλίου ή ζωτική σημασία για την αξιοποίηση των πηγών του εθνικού πλούτου, ή έχουν ως κύριο σκοπό την παροχή υπηρεσιών στο κοινωνικό σύνολο.


από ένα κειμενάκι που λέγεται σύνταγμα

----------


## manoulamou

@*kanenas3*: Προσεξε μην ξεφυγεις απ τα συνηθισμενα
γιατι τα προβατα μακρυα απ το μαντρι τα τρωει ο λυκος...
(συνειρμος με το avatar!) :ROFL:

----------


## foyltaka

> Διπλασιασμό κερδών στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του έτους σε σχέση με τον αντίστοιχο διάστημα του 2007,εμφανίζει η DT.


Απο την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ

Eπίσης
Deutsche Telekom remains on course

----------


## kanenas3

Άντε και γίνεται πόλεμος και είναι ιδιωτικά όλα αυτά, τι ακριβώς πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνει; Είναι βέβαιο ότι θα γίνει επίταξη και θα ελέγχονται όλα από το στρατό. Άρα για πια ακριβώς περίπτωση είναι τόσο σημαντικός ο έλεγχος τους από το κράτος;

Τα υπόλοιπα κράτη που τα έχουν ιδιωτικοποιήση δεν ξέρουν;

----------


## papail

> Εμ αμά το καλοσκεφτείς τι θα μείνει από τη γραφικότητα της Ελλάδας αν φύγουν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι...Το σκέφτεσαι να σταματήσουν οι πορείες...οι διακοπές ρεύματος...τι θα κάνουμε μετά...θα χάσουμε την εθνική ταυτότητα μας...
> 
> Ας τεκμηριώσει κάποιος το "στρατηγικής σημασίας" και το "ζωτικών συμφερόντων" ώστε να ξέρουμε τι συζητάμε.


Το παραδέχεται  ο Υπουργός Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας κ.κ.Γ.Αλογοσκούφης, άρα δεν χρειάζεται από εμάς τεκμηρίωση.

Επιστολή "παραπόνων" Αλογοσκούφη σε Dubai Holding για ΟΤΕ και MIG
http://www.capital.gr/news.asp?Details=417041

_Ο Οργανισμός Τηλεπικοινωνιών Ελλάδας (ΟΤΕ) είναι εταιρεία εθνικής στρατηγικής σημασίας για την Ελληνική Δημοκρατία. Του ανήκουν οι εθνικές τηλεπικοινωνιακές υποδομές της χώρας, τις οποίες και διαχειρίζεται. Ταυτόχρονα, ο Οργανισμός είναι επιφορτισμένος να εξασφαλίζει τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες στην ελληνική επικράτεια και παίζει ουσιαστικό ρόλο στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας. Επίσης, ο Οργανισμός συμμετέχει σε ζητήματα άμυνας και ασφάλειας της χώρας._

----------


## emeliss

> Τα υπόλοιπα κράτη που τα έχουν *ιδιωτικοποιήση* δεν ξέρουν;


Άλλο εκποίηση και άλλο ιδιωτικοποίηση.


_τα λιμάνια νομίζω έχουν σειρά;_

----------


## kanenas3

> Μήπως θες να αλλάξουμε το σύνταγμα;


Σε καμία περίπτωση και το σχόλιο πήγαινε αλλού. Αν το διαβάσεις θα το καταλάβεις... :Wink: 




> από ένα κειμενάκι που λέγεται σύνταγμα


Για δείξε μου που ακριβώς λέει λοιπόν ότι το κράτος πρέπει να έχει τον έλεγχο του ΟΤΕ γιατί βλέπω να λέει μόνο για αναγκαστική συμμετοχή (που καλύπτεται και με 5%).

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 1 Minutes and 49 Seconds later........




> Άλλο εκποίηση και άλλο ιδιωτικοποίηση.
> 
> 
> _τα λιμάνια νομίζω έχουν σειρά;_


Γιατί το θεωρείς εκποίηση; Γιατί όπως έχουμε εδώ και πολλές σελίδες στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γίνεται πώληση μεταξύ ιδιωτών  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 1 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> @*kanenas3*: Προσεξε μην ξεφυγεις απ τα συνηθισμενα
> γιατι τα προβατα μακρυα απ το μαντρι τα τρωει ο λυκος...
> (συνειρμος με το avatar!)


Είμαι μαύρο δε με πιάνει  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν είμαι δάσκαλος για να υποδεικνύω στον καθένα που να διαβάζει και πως να το ερμηνεύει. Απλά για την ιστορία με τροπολογία της κύβέρνησης το κράτος μπορεί να πουλήσει μέχρι και την τελευταία μετοχή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## xmperop1

> Απο την ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ
> 
> Eπίσης
> Deutsche Telekom remains on course


Πολύ σωστά αλλά διαβάστε και πως τα έβγαλε τα κέρδη.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν είμαι δάσκαλος για να υποδεικνύω στον καθένα που να διαβάζει και πως να το ερμηνεύει. Απλά για την ιστορία με τροπολογία της κύβέρνησης το κράτος μπορεί να πουλήσει μέχρι και την τελευταία μετοχή του ΟΤΕ.


Αν είναι αντισυνταγματικό όπως ισχυρίζεσαι υπάρχουν και δικαστήρια που είναι αρμόδια. Που ξέρεις μπορεί το όνειρο του γιωργάκη να γίνει πραγματικότητα  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Γιατί το θεωρείς εκποίηση; Γιατί όπως έχουμε εδώ και πολλές σελίδες στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γίνεται πώληση μεταξύ ιδιωτών


Κρίνεις ένα έργο που ξεκίνησες να βλέπεις στην τελευταία πράξη. Λογικό να βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Οταν το Σύνταγμα έχει ολόκληρο κλάδο της επιστήμης που το ερμηνεύει, είναι αστείο να παραθέτει κάποιος στο φόρουμ ατοφια αποσπάσματα για να υποστηρίξει την όποια άποψη. 

Οποιος λέει, δλδ, ότι η εκποίηση/πώληση/συνδιοίκηση απαγορεύεται από το Σύνταγμα είναι αστείος. Αν δεν το λέει αλλά, παρόλα αυτά, παραθέτει το Σύνταγμα είναι διπλά αστείος.

----------


## kanenas3

> Πολύ σωστά αλλά διαβάστε και πως τα έβγαλε τα κέρδη.





> New voice and data tariffs helped to keep growth in the contract customer segment of the German mobile market at a high level. T-Mobile Germany was able to make 210,000 net additions. “As of today, we can now offer our customers EDGE almost everywhere in Germany,” explained Ren&#233; Obermann. “That makes us the only provider to offer mobile broadband at four times ISDN speed at almost any point in the country.”


Εξαιρετικά ανησυχητικά μηνύματα για εμάς  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Οταν το Σύνταγμα έχει ολόκληρο κλάδο της επιστήμης που το ερμηνεύει, είναι αστείο να παραθέτει κάποιος στο φόρουμ ατοφια αποσπάσματα για να υποστηρίξει την όποια άποψη. 
> 
> Οποιος λέει, δλδ, ότι η εκποίηση/πώληση/συνδιοίκηση απαγορεύεται από το Σύνταγμα είναι αστείος. Αν δεν το λέει αλλά, παρόλα αυτά, παραθέτει το Σύνταγμα είναι διπλά αστείος.


Άποψή σας κύριε. Κρατήστε την και να είστε ευχαριστημένος με την "σοβαρότητά" σας.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Τα υπόλοιπα κράτη που τα έχουν ιδιωτικοποιήση δεν ξέρουν;


Δεν ξέρουν, το είπαμε. Ε μα κι εσύ επιμένεις  :Razz: 





> Οποιος λέει, δλδ, ότι η εκποίηση/πώληση/συνδιοίκηση απαγορεύεται από το Σύνταγμα είναι αστείος. Αν δεν το λέει αλλά, παρόλα αυτά, παραθέτει το Σύνταγμα είναι διπλά αστείος.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## diastasi

> mobile broadband at four times ISDN speed


πωπω και γ@μw τις ταχυτητες!! 4 Χ ISDN. Η Cosmote δινει 7,5Μb.  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Οταν το Σύνταγμα έχει ολόκληρο κλάδο της επιστήμης που το ερμηνεύει,


Ο Συνταγματολογος δεν ερμηνευει το Συνταγμα. Δουλεια του Συνταγματος δεν ειναι να ερμηνευεται. Δεν ειναι Ευαγγελιιο κατα Λουκά.  Δουλεια του ειναι να ειναι κατανοητο απο τον τελευταιο πολιτη.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 2 Minutes and 1 Seconds later........




> ...στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση γίνεται πώληση μεταξύ ιδιωτών


Λαθος. Το 3 % δεν ειναι ιδιωτη. Ειναι του κρατους

----------


## kanenas3

> πωπω και γ@μw τις ταχυτητες!! 4 Χ ISDN. Η Cosmote δινει 7,5Μb.


Για δες κάλυψη! Εσύ τι νομίζεις ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα έχουμε 7,2"Mbps". Δηλαδή η Cosmote είναι η καλύτερη στην Ευρώπη; Τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό;

Αμάν μας πέρασαν και οι Αυστριακοί 




> Ο Συνταγματολογος δεν ερμηνευει το Συνταγμα. Δουλεια του Συνταγματος δεν ειναι να ερμηνευεται. Δεν ειναι Ευαγγελιιο κατα Λουκά.  Δουλεια του ειναι να ειναι κατανοητο απο τον τελευταιο πολιτη.


Μάλλον δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ λέξη από το Σύνταγμα! Πιο πολύ χρησμό θυμίζει παρά ένα απλό και κατανοητό κείμενο. Συνταγματολόγους γιατί έχουμε αφού δε χρειάζεται να το ερμηνεύουν;;;





> Λαθος. Το 3 % δεν ειναι ιδιωτη. Ειναι του κρατους


Η πώληση του 3% με Premium 10 ευρώ είναι εκποίηση ε; Μάλλον αλλιώς θα το χαρακτήριζαν όσοι ασχολούνται.





> Άποψή σας κύριε. Κρατήστε την και να είστε ευχαριστημένος με την "σοβαρότητά" σας.


Μην ξεχνάς τι λέει το Σύνταγμα για την ελευθερία του λόγου!  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Η πώληση του 3% με Premium 10 ευρώ είναι εκποίηση ε; Μάλλον αλλιώς θα το χαρακτήριζαν όσοι ασχολούνται.
> ...
> Μην ξεχνάς τι λέει το Σύνταγμα για την ελευθερία του λόγου!


Συνεχίζεις να κοιτάς μόνο την τελευταία πράξη του έργου.


Δεν ξεχνώ. Η απάντησή μου, τώρα που την ξαναβλέπω, είναι πολύ προσεκτική.



Off Topic


		Στην πραγματικότητα είμαι πολύ πιο οξύθυμος, αλλά σε forum αυτό δεν έχει πλάκα.

----------


## diastasi

> Για δες κάλυψη! Εσύ τι νομίζεις ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα έχουμε 7,2"Mbps". Δηλαδή η Cosmote είναι η καλύτερη στην Ευρώπη; Τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό;


Εγω τι θελω να πω? Εσυ το εγραψες για την mobıl που δινει η DT σε ολη τη Γερμανια και μαλιστα οτι ειναι και η μονη.. χαχα φαντασου οι αλλες




> Μάλλον δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ λέξη από το Σύνταγμα! Πιο πολύ χρησμό θυμίζει παρά ένα απλό και κατανοητό κείμενο. Συνταγματολόγους γιατί έχουμε αφού δε χρειάζεται να το ερμηνεύουν;;;


Οι συνταγματολογοι εχουν αλλη δουλεια. Το συνταγμα το εχω σε pdf εδω και 8 χρονια





> Η πώληση του 3% με Premium 10 ευρώ είναι εκποίηση ε; Μάλλον αλλιώς θα το χαρακτήριζαν όσοι ασχολούνται.


Ειπαμε, Παλι δεν ειναι συναλλαγη μεσω ιδιωτων οπως ελεγες

----------


## kanenas3

> Συνεχίζεις να κοιτάς μόνο την τελευταία πράξη του έργου.


Οι προοπτικές του ΟΤΕ την εποχή που έγιναν η εισαγωγή του στο Χ.Α. ήταν άστα να πάνε και κυρίως μετά το 2000 και το άνοιγμα της αγοράς. Αν δε γινόταν οι εθελουσία να ξεφορτωθούνε τα βαρίδια θα βλέπαμε τι κέρδη θα είχε τώρα ο ΟΤΕ. Τα αποτελέσματα είναι ακόμα στη θέση τους αν θέλεις να τους ρίξεις μια ματιά.

Ίσως η τιμή εισαγωγής να ήταν χαμηλή (3000δρχ) αλλά οι επόμενες πωλήσεις γίνανε σε τιμές αγοράς.

----------


## papail

> Για δες κάλυψη! Εσύ τι νομίζεις ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα έχουμε 7,2"Mbps". Δηλαδή η Cosmote είναι η καλύτερη στην Ευρώπη; Τι θέλεις να πεις με αυτό;


Είναι δυνατόν η δαφνοστεφανωμένη DT , να δίνει τόσο μικρή ταχύτητα;
Αν ίσχυαν όλα όσα λένε οι υποστηρικτές της DT , θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο 100% της Γερμανικής επικράτειας mobile internet , πάνω από 10 Mbps.
Η cosmote μπορεί να μην έιναι καλύτερη στην Ευρώπη , αλλά δεν βλέπω τι έχει να ζηλέψει από την Τ-ΜΟΒΙLE



> Μάλλον δεν έχει διαβάσει ποτέ λέξη από το Σύνταγμα!Πιο πολύ χρησμό θυμίζει παρά ένα απλό και κατανοητό κείμενο. Συνταγματολόγους γιατί έχουμε αφού δε χρειάζεται να το ερμηνεύουν;;;


Έγινε μία παράθεση ενός άρθρου του Συντάγματος και η αντίστοιχη ερμηνεία από τον emellis.

Αφού επικαλείσαι Συνταγματολόγους , παρακαλώ να μας κάνεις μία παράθεση ενός συνταγματολόγου που να ερμηνέυει το συγκεριμένο άρθρο για το συγκεκριμέμο θέμα.

----------


## emeliss

kanenas, τα αποτελέσματα τα ξέρω. Για αυτό μιλάω.

Κάποιες ενέργειες ήταν απαραίτητες για να πάει μπροστά. Διαφωνώ με το παρασκήνιο κάποιων από αυτές και με το σημερινό ξεπούλημα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Είναι δυνατόν η δαφνοστεφανωμένη DT , να δίνει τόσο μικρή ταχύτητα;
> Αν ίσχυαν όλα όσα λένε οι υποστηρικτές της DT , θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο 100% της Γερμανικής επικράτειας mobile internet , πάνω από 10 Mbps.
> Η cosmote μπορεί να μην έιναι καλύτερη στην Ευρώπη , αλλά δεν βλέπω τι έχει να ζηλέψει από την Τ-ΜΟΒΙLE


...και στο 101% μη σου πω. Το άρθρο λέει ότι έχουν σχεδόν σε όλη την επικράτεια 3G έστω και χαμηλής ταχύτητα και εσύ το συγκρίνει με την κάλυψη μόνο των πόλεων. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι το θεωρείς και καλύτερο!!!  :Thinking: 




> Έγινε μία παράθεση ενός άρθρου του Συντάγματος και η αντίστοιχη ερμηνεία από τον emellis.
> 
> Αφού επικαλείσαι Συνταγματολόγους , παρακαλώ να μας κάνεις μία παράθεση ενός συνταγματολόγου που να ερμηνέυει το συγκεριμένο άρθρο για το συγκεκριμέμο θέμα.


Τη θέλεις και με link;  :Razz:

----------


## dekaneas297

> δεν βλέπω τι έχει να ζηλέψει από την Τ-ΜΟΒΙLE


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kanenas3

> kanenas, τα αποτελέσματα τα ξέρω. Για αυτό μιλάω.
> 
> Κάποιες ενέργειες ήταν απαραίτητες για να πάει μπροστά. Διαφωνώ με το παρασκήνιο κάποιων από αυτές και με το σημερινό ξεπούλημα.


Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε στο ότι ήταν απαραίτητα κάποια πράγματα για το καλό του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό που λέω και ξαναλέω είναι ότι το σημερινό "ξεπούλημα" δεν υφίσταται γιατί στην ουσία είναι συναλλαγή ιδιωτών (οκ οκ δίνει και ένα 3% το δημόσιο). Το ξεπούλημα αν θέλεις να το δεις έτσι έγινε πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια και ανέφερα ακόμα και την τιμή.

----------


## emeliss

> Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε στο ότι ήταν απαραίτητα κάποια πράγματα για το καλό του ΟΤΕ.


Σε τόσες σελίδες διαφωνούμε, στατιστικά κάπου θα συμφωνούσαμε.

----------


## papail

> ...και στο 101% μη σου πω. Το άρθρο λέει ότι έχουν σχεδόν σε όλη την επικράτεια 3G έστω και χαμηλής ταχύτητα


Ακριβώς αυτό λέω.
Θα περίμενες ποτέ στην Γερμανία
_που είναι χρόνια μπροστά  από εμάς  στην τεχνολογία_ 
να υπάρχουν ακόμη τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες;

Εγώ ειλικρινά εξεπλάγην.

άσε τον ΟΤΕ και την COSMOTE .Αυτοί είναι άχρηστοι .....αυτοί είναι για πούλημα.

Δηλαδή σε πόσα χρόνια  , υπολογίζεις ότι η DT , θα προχωρήσει σε επενδύσεις  , ώστε να διαθέσει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ 3G δίκτυο με 7,2.

...............κάτσε να το φτιάξει πρωτα στην Γερμανία και βλέπουμε για την Ελλάδα.

----------


## kanenas3

Δε λέει πουθενά ότι δεν προσφέρουν πολλά Mbps γενικά. Αναφέρει ότι έχουν πετύχει κάλυψη 3G ακόμα και στην Ανω Ραχούλα Γερμανίας. Εμείς ακόμα έχουμε περιοχές που δεν έχουν κάλυψη για κινητά και δε μιλάω για την Άνω Ραχούλα αλλά για περιοχές όπως το Ωραιόκαστρο Θεσ/νικης!!!

Τι να τα κάνεις τα 7,2Mbps στην κορυφή της Πίνδου;;;; Εκεί πας για να γλιτώσεις από αυτά!

----------


## sotzi

> Αφού κατόρθωσαν με βάση το γερμανικό μοντέλο να εξυγιάνουν τον οργανισμό γιατί να μην το πετύχουν και στην δική μας περίπτωση ώστε να λειτουργεί με ιδιωτικο οικονομικά κριτήρια και να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία του? Γιατί να είμαστε όμηροι των παγίων και των συνδικαλιστών?


Δεν καταλάβατε φαίνεται ότι ο ΟΤΕ με την σημερινή μορφή έχει την δυνατότητα ,και την υποχρέωση, να παρέχει τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες και σε περιοχές μη κερδοφόρες . Και μη ξεχνάμε ποίος ήταν αυτός που εξάπλωσε το ADSL , με τα όποια προβλήματα , σε όλες τις αστικές ,και όχι μόνο , περιοχές της Ελλάδας .Γιατί οι Πάροχοι αναπτύσσονται μόνο σε περιοχές οικονομικού ενδιαφέροντος . Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει και με τις άλλες περιοχές και με την IPTV που έρχεται

----------


## papail

> Δε λέει πουθενά ότι δεν προσφέρουν πολλά Mbps γενικά. Αναφέρει ότι έχουν πετύχει κάλυψη 3G ακόμα και στην Ανω Ραχούλα Γερμανίας. Εμείς ακόμα έχουμε περιοχές που δεν έχουν κάλυψη για κινητά και δε μιλάω για την Άνω Ραχούλα αλλά για περιοχές όπως το Ωραιόκαστρο Θεσ/νικης!!!
> 
> Τι να τα κάνεις τα 7,2Mbps στην κορυφή της Πίνδου;;;; Εκεί πας για να γλιτώσεις από αυτά!


Λυπάμαι πολύ , αλλά αφού δεν μπορείς ή δεν θες να κατανοήσεις τι γράφω , δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω.
Η κατάσταση ,
μου θυμίζει την παροιμία 
στου κουφού την πόρτα , όσο θέλεις βρόντα...

----------


## dekaneas297

> Λυπάμαι πολύ , αλλά αφού δεν μπορείς ή δεν θες να κατανοήσεις τι γράφω , δεν μπορώ να συνεχίσω.
> Η κατάσταση ,
> μου θυμίζει την παροιμία 
> στου κουφού την πόρτα , όσο θέλεις βρόντα...


Ο κουφός είσαι σίγουρος οτι υπάρχει στη μια πλευρά μόνο?

----------


## manoulamou

Ενα ειναι βεβαιο οι Γερμανοι ξαναρχονται!
Θελει και ο ΟΤΕ τον Γερμανο του...
Ομως η Γερμανια ειναι γιγαντας με πηλινα πόδια
ελεγε ενας γνωστος πολιτικος εγγονος αλλου πολιτικου... :Laughing:

----------


## defender

> Σε περίπτωση που μια εταιρεια ειναι ζωτικών για τη χώρα συμφερόντων, έχει την *υποχρέωση* να διατηρήσει τον έλεγχο. Αυτό όμως δεν το έκανε.


Έπειτα από την μικρή (αναγκαστική) απουσία μου, φίλε emeliss , δε μπορώ παρά να επιστρέψω και να μου επιτρέψεις να σε ρωτήσω : τι ακριβώς εσύ και οι ομοιδεάτες σου θεωρείτε ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ??
Εάν π.χ. εννοείτε πόλεμος, ακόμα κι αν κάτι τέτοιο συμβεί, ξέρεις πραγματικά τι πρόκειται να συμβεί έχοντας το management η DT, ή απλά βρήκατε μια καραμέλα απευθυνόμενοι στον άσχετο λαό ?? Εάν ξέρεις πες και σε εμάς τους ανυποψίαστους..

Τους περισσότερους ¨Ελληνες φίλε μου τους απασχολούσαν άλλα πράγματα σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ. Δηλαδή οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες που άκουγαμε πως άλλες χώρες είχαν ενώ εμείς σερνόμασταν στο dial up, η επαφή μας με την αγένεια, την ασχετοσύνη και τη βαρεμάρα των ΟΤΕτζήδων (περισσότερο βέβαια από τους κοπρίτες των γραφείων και όχι τόσο τους τεχνικούς), τα τιμολόγια που όλο ανέβαιναν και ποτέ δεν κατέβαιναν (όπως μετα εναλλακτικών εποχή), το να ανεχόμαστε να είμαστε άνεργοι με 10 πτυχία επειδή δεν είχαμε κολλητό στον ΟΤΕ (πράσινο πριν, γαλάζιο σήμερα) και άλλα τέτοια καθημερινά....
Αυτά φίλε emeliss είναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ για το λαό. 
Γιατί όλές οι άλλες φοβέρες για πολέμους κλπ, sorry αλλά ακούγονται σαν κλανιές στ' αυτιά μου

----------


## dekaneas297

> Ενα ειναι βεβαιο οι Γερμανοι ξαναρχονται!
> Θελει και ο ΟΤΕ τον Γερμανο του...
> Ομως η Γερμανια ειναι γιγαντας με πηλινα πόδια
> ελεγε ενας γνωστος πολιτικος εγγονος αλλου πολιτικου...




Off Topic


		Αν η Γερμανία είναι γίγαντας με πήλινα πόδια, η Ελλάδα τι είναι? Νάνος με χάρτινα πόδια? Άν βγάλουμε και την Γερμανία χειρότερη από την Ελλάδα καλύτερα να το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί (εξαιρούνται το tzatziki, τo mousaka και το summer in greece)

----------


## emeliss

> τι ακριβώς εσύ και οι ομοιδεάτες σου θεωρείτε ΖΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑΣ ??
> ....
> Γιατί όλές οι άλλες φοβέρες για πολέμους κλπ, sorry αλλά ακούγονται σαν κλανιές στ' αυτιά μου


Μιλάμε για την οικονομία και την ανάπτυξη της χώρας. Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες μπορείς να ζητήσεις από την κυβέρνηση ή από την αντιπολίτευση. Είναι το μόνο στο οποίο συμφωνούν.

Μπορείς να μιλάς/γράφεις λίγο καλύτερα. Υπάρχουν και ανήλικοι που κυκλοφορούν στο forum.

........Auto merged post: emeliss added 3 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........




> το να ανεχόμαστε να είμαστε άνεργοι με 10 πτυχία επειδή δεν είχαμε κολλητό στον ΟΤΕ (πράσινο πριν, γαλάζιο σήμερα) και άλλα τέτοια καθημερινά....


Αυτό με σιγουριά μπορώ να σου πω πως δεν παίζει.

Όταν φωνάζω για ελλείψεις και για προσλήψεις προσωπικού με συμβάσεις αορίστου χρόνου, άνθρωποι κολλημένοι στην ιδέα του "τεμπέλη δημόσιου υπάλληλου" λένε πως λέω βλακείες.

----------


## sotzi

> kanenas, τα αποτελέσματα τα ξέρω. Για αυτό μιλάω.
> 
> Κάποιες ενέργειες ήταν απαραίτητες για να πάει μπροστά. Διαφωνώ με το παρασκήνιο κάποιων από αυτές και με το σημερινό ξεπούλημα.


Σε βρίσκω αρκετά σωστό

----------


## diastasi

> Δηλαδή σε πόσα χρόνια  , υπολογίζεις ότι η DT , θα προχωρήσει σε επενδύσεις  , ώστε να διαθέσει ΠΑΝΕΛΛΑΔΙΚΑ 3G δίκτυο με 7,2..


ΠΟΤΕ.. τουλαχιστον οχι στα επομενα χρονια. Ορεξη ειχαν να επενδυσουν στον Αρχαγγελο Εδεσσας ή στα Πομακοχωρια.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν η Γερμανία είναι γίγαντας με πήλινα πόδια, η Ελλάδα τι είναι? Νάνος με χάρτινα πόδια? Άν βγάλουμε και την Γερμανία χειρότερη από την Ελλάδα καλύτερα να το κλείσουμε το μαγαζί (εξαιρούνται το tzatziki, τo mousaka και το summer in greece)


Μηπως γνωριζεις τι ζορια τραβανε οι γερμανοι τα τελευταια 10 χρονια με την επανενωση των 2 Γερμανιων? Ναι.. συμφωνω.. εχουν φθηνοτερο καφε, μερσεντες, bmw, lidl, κλπ.
Μου κανει ομως εντυπωση το οτι παρολο που ολοι μας υποφερουμε, τα κλαμπ και τα μπουζουκια ειναι γεματα.

Οσοι εχουν μυαλο μπορουν να την κοπανησουν απο τα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα και να πανε σε μικροτερα.

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 4 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

"Τις τιμες θα τις κανονιζει η DT συμφωνα με την ελευθερη αγορα" λεει η ΝΕΤ.
Πιασ' τ'αυγο και κουρευτο.

ΥΓ Defender νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μιλας/γραφεις καλυτερα.

----------


## elakbar

> Μια χαρά δουλεύει ο ΟΤΕ σε σχέση πάντα με τους εναλλακτικούς...
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είμαστε όμηροι κανενός παγίου και κανενός συνδικαλιστή. Αλλων πραγμάτων είμαστε όμηροι. Και στους εναλλακτικούς μια χαρά πάγιο πληρώνουμε.


Τι λες ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις? Τοσα χρονια που εχουμε πανακριβο ιντερνετ λογω του ΟΤΕ ποιος φταει εγώ? Καλεις τον ΟΤΕ για βλαβη και σου λεει οτι δεν εχεις τηλεφωνο. Μετα σου λενε οτι το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα. Μετα ερχεται τεχνικος και βριζει τον πρωτο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που κανει συνδεση. Πληρωνεις τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει συνδεση για Ιντερνετ και αυτος παιρνει ιδιωτη για να του πει τι να κανει. Θέλεις και άλλα να σουπω? Που ειμαστε στο 2008 με χαλκο και χωρις ενισχυτες σηματος ενδιαμεσα, γεματο απο θορυβο οι γραμμες, και οταν βρεχει δεν συγχρονιζει ουτε το κακομοιρικο το 3com. Πληρωνεις 20 ευρω για 1 μεγκαμπιτ και Σουηδια μεσα στο κρυο οι αρκουδες εχουν 100 μεγκαμπιτ με 30 ευρω. Ειναι το υπερσυγχρονο δικτυο του Οτε και της Δεη που ειπε το καλοκαιρι ο υπουργος. Καλαθια ειναι. Τραβα ρωτα να δεις ποσο συνταξη παιρνουν στον ΟΤΕ και ποσο μισθο και με τη κριτιρια. Να δεις τι αδικια υπαρχει σε αυτη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. και εμεις παλευουμε να ζησουμε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα με 600 ευρω χωρις ενσημα και ασφαλεια. Καλα κανουν και τον πουλανε και αυτον και την ΔΕΗ και ολα οτι εχει σχεση με το δημοσιο, μηπως και δουλεψουν λιγο στη ζωη τους οι αρχιτεμπεληδες. ΑΜΑΝ τοσα χρονια.

----------


## manoulamou

Ετσι μπραβο βγαλτε τα απωθημενα σας
για τις μικρες αμοιβες και την ανυπαρκτη ασφαλιση!
Οι κ@λο- Οτετζηδες μας φταινε για τα χαλια μας τα μαυρα...
Πουλειστε τον να τελειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε να ζηλευουμε!
 :Twisted Evil:  Επιτελους να μιλαμε και θα σερφαρουμε ελευθερα στους Λειψους με HOL!!! :Laughing:

----------


## diastasi

> Τι λες ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις? Τοσα χρονια που εχουμε πανακριβο ιντερνετ λογω του ΟΤΕ ποιος φταει εγώ? Καλεις τον ΟΤΕ για βλαβη και σου λεει οτι δεν εχεις τηλεφωνο. Μετα σου λενε οτι το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα. Μετα ερχεται τεχνικος και βριζει τον πρωτο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που κανει συνδεση. Πληρωνεις τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει συνδεση για Ιντερνετ και αυτος παιρνει ιδιωτη για να του πει τι να κανει. Θέλεις και άλλα να σουπω? Που ειμαστε στο 2008 με χαλκο και χωρις ενισχυτες σηματος ενδιαμεσα, γεματο απο θορυβο οι γραμμες, και οταν βρεχει δεν συγχρονιζει ουτε το κακομοιρικο το 3com. Πληρωνεις 20 ευρω για 1 μεγκαμπιτ και Σουηδια μεσα στο κρυο οι αρκουδες εχουν 100 μεγκαμπιτ με 30 ευρω. Ειναι το υπερσυγχρονο δικτυο του Οτε και της Δεη που ειπε το καλοκαιρι ο υπουργος. Καλαθια ειναι. Τραβα ρωτα να δεις ποσο συνταξη παιρνουν στον ΟΤΕ και ποσο μισθο και με τη κριτιρια. Να δεις τι αδικια υπαρχει σε αυτη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. και εμεις παλευουμε να ζησουμε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα με 600 ευρω χωρις ενσημα και ασφαλεια. Καλα κανουν και τον πουλανε και αυτον και την ΔΕΗ και ολα οτι εχει σχεση με το δημοσιο, μηπως και δουλεψουν λιγο στη ζωη τους οι αρχιτεμπεληδες. ΑΜΑΝ τοσα χρονια.


1ον δεν ειπε κατι για να του επιτιθεσαι ετσι.
2ον Μπορεις να μιλας/γραφεις λιγο καλυτερα  :No no: 
3ον Μηπως με την Hol εισαι καλυτερα? εχεις την τελεια υποστηριξη? Η μηπως δεν πληρωνεις παγια?

----------


## xmperop1

> Τι λες ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις? Τοσα χρονια που εχουμε πανακριβο ιντερνετ λογω του ΟΤΕ ποιος φταει εγώ? Καλεις τον ΟΤΕ για βλαβη και σου λεει οτι δεν εχεις τηλεφωνο. Μετα σου λενε οτι το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα. Μετα ερχεται τεχνικος και βριζει τον πρωτο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που κανει συνδεση. Πληρωνεις τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει συνδεση για Ιντερνετ και αυτος παιρνει ιδιωτη για να του πει τι να κανει. Θέλεις και άλλα να σουπω? Που ειμαστε στο 2008 με χαλκο και χωρις ενισχυτες σηματος ενδιαμεσα, γεματο απο θορυβο οι γραμμες, και οταν βρεχει δεν συγχρονιζει ουτε το κακομοιρικο το 3com. Πληρωνεις 20 ευρω για 1 μεγκαμπιτ και Σουηδια μεσα στο κρυο οι αρκουδες εχουν 100 μεγκαμπιτ με 30 ευρω. Ειναι το υπερσυγχρονο δικτυο του Οτε και της Δεη που ειπε το καλοκαιρι ο υπουργος. Καλαθια ειναι. Τραβα ρωτα να δεις ποσο συνταξη παιρνουν στον ΟΤΕ και ποσο μισθο και με τη κριτιρια. Να δεις τι αδικια υπαρχει σε αυτη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. και εμεις παλευουμε να ζησουμε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα με 600 ευρω χωρις ενσημα και ασφαλεια. Καλα κανουν και τον πουλανε και αυτον και την ΔΕΗ και ολα οτι εχει σχεση με το δημοσιο, μηπως και δουλεψουν λιγο στη ζωη τους οι αρχιτεμπεληδες. ΑΜΑΝ τοσα χρονια.


Ετσι ετσι καλά τα λες γιατί η ψυχανάλυση κοστίζει.

----------


## diastasi

> Ετσι μπραβο βγαλτε τα απωθημενα σας
> για τις μικρες αμοιβες και την ανυπαρκτη ασφαλιση!
> Οι κ@λο- Οτετζηδες μας φταινε για τα χαλια μας τα μαυρα...
> Πουλειστε τον να τελειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε να ζηλευουμε!
>  Επιτελους να μιλαμε και θα σερφαρουμε ελευθερα στους Λειψους με HOL!!!




Off Topic



Τωρα και οι Λειψοι στο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο της... TurkTelekom
	
  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ετσι ετσι καλά τα λες γιατί η ψυχανάλυση κοστίζει.


πεστα πεστα χρυσοστομε!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diastasi

A.. και κατι που ξεχασα. Στην Τουρκια υπαρχει ασυρματο ιντερνετ. Ενας λογαριασμος οπου και να βρεθεις.
μου το ανεφεραν πελατες μου Μουσουλμανοι που πηγαινοερχονται εκει. Αυτο φυυσικα μονο στην κων/πολη, γιατι αλλου.. φτωχια και πεινα.

----------


## manoulamou

Πού να δεις και τις Εθνικες Οδους
τυφλα ναχει η παρακαμψη του Μαλιακου... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## atheos71

Εδώ δίνουν ψίχουλα για να συντηρούν το ραγιαδισμό δυο αιώνες τώρα.Δίνουν ψίχουλα για να κρατούν εγκλωβισμένο και φοβισμένο τον κόσμο.Δε θα πουλήσουν για ψίχουλα τον ΟΤΕ , τη στιγμή που τόσα χρόνια 
απελάμβαναν το "παντεσπάνι" σαν τα όρνια που ασελγούν πάνω στα πτώματα για να χορτάσουν την
πείνα τους;Τί ψάχνουμε να βρούμε όταν την απάντηση την έχουμε μπροστά μας;Έχουν ξεπουλήσει τη
χώρα με τους πολίτες της ,έναν κοινωφελή οργανισμό δε θα ξεπουλούσαν;

ΥΓ.Αφού μιλάμε για συναλλαγές που γίνονται με ψίχουλα...

----------


## kanenas3

Να θυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν πουλιέται ο ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη από το 1996. Η συγκεκριμένη πράξη αφορά την πώληση του 20% που κατέχει η MIG στην DT. Το τίμημα για το 3% φαίνεται να καταλήγει στα 28,5 ευρώ με τρέχουσα τιμή στο Χ.Α. τα 20,5 ευρώ.

Επίσης να προσθέσω.

1) Όσο χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο ποτέ δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση προς τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Κρύφτηκε πίσω από την καθολική υπηρεσία και έμεινα για πάντα εκεί. Αν δεν γινόταν το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ακόμα θα θεωρούσαμε γρήγορο ίντερνετ το ISDN και αν θέλει ας το διαψεύσει κάποιος.

2) Το άνοιγμα της αγοράς βοήθησε ή καλύτερα ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να εκσυγχρονιστεί και να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί σαν εταιρία που σέβεται τον πελάτη. Συμφωνήσαμε, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, ότι ήταν καταλυτικής σημασίας η εθελουσία που απάλλαξε τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την νοοτροπία του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου.

3) Ακόμα και μετά το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ο ΟΤΕ χρονοτριβούσε και παρέτεινε το πιλοτικό για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια ελλείψει ανταγωνισμού.

4) Οι τιμές σε όλο αυτό το διάστημα ανέβαιναν, τόσο τα πάγια όσο και η τιμή μονάδος. Αυτό άλλαξε με τη σταδιακή είσοδο των εναλλακτικών στην αγορά όπου των τελευταίο χρόνο οδήγησε για πρώτη φορά τον ΟΤΕ στο να βγάλει σχεδόν ανταγωνιστικά πακέτα (υπάρχει και ο παράγοντας ΕΕΤΤ).

Συμπεράσματα
1) Το άνοιγμα της αγορά και ο ανταγωνισμός βοήθησαν καταλυτικά στη βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών και στη μείωση των τιμών. Οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ είχαν αντιδράσει...

2) Η εθελουσία βοήθησε καταλυτικά τον ΟΤΕ να ορθοποδήσει και να ανταγωνιστεί με αξιώσεις. Οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ είχαν αντιδράσει (αρχικά), μετά αντιδράσανε πολλοί άλλοι...

3) Η διοίκηση Βουρλούμη έπαιξε καταλυτικό ρόλο στην αναγέννηση του ΟΤΕ. Οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ είχαν αντιδράσει

4) Δε θα το πω...νομίζω το καταλάβατε όλοι.

Quiz
Ποιος είναι ο κοινός παρανομαστής σε όλες τις προσπάθειες του να γίνει ο ΟΤΕ ανταγωνιστικός;;;

----------


## diastasi

> Να θυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν πουλιέται ο ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη από το 1996. Η συγκεκριμένη πράξη αφορά την πώληση του 20% που κατέχει η MIG στην DT. Το τίμημα για το 3% φαίνεται να καταλήγει στα 28,5 ευρώ με τρέχουσα τιμή στο Χ.Α. τα 20,5 ευρώ.
> 
> Επίσης να προσθέσω.
> 
> 1) Όσο χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο ποτέ δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση προς τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Κρύφτηκε πίσω από την καθολική υπηρεσία και έμεινα για πάντα εκεί. Αν δεν γινόταν το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ακόμα θα θεωρούσαμε γρήγορο ίντερνετ το ISDN και αν θέλει ας το διαψεύσει κάποιος.
> 
> 2) Το άνοιγμα της αγοράς βοήθησε ή καλύτερα ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να εκσυγχρονιστεί και να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί σαν εταιρία που σέβεται τον πελάτη. Συμφωνήσαμε, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, ότι ήταν καταλυτικής σημασίας η εθελουσία που απάλλαξε τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την νοοτροπία του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου.
> 
> 3) Ακόμα και μετά το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ο ΟΤΕ χρονοτριβούσε και παρέτεινε το πιλοτικό για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια ελλείψει ανταγωνισμού.
> ...


Και γιατι δεν τα ελεγες τοσο απλα τοσο καιρο κι εφαγες 40 σελιδες για να τα πεις εντελει σε 4 βηματα?  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
Καληνυκτα σας κυριε μου.  :One thumb up:  Προτιμω να δω στη ΝΕΤ τωρα τον Μαη του 68 στη Γαλλια.
Εκει μπορει να με παρει ο υπνος  :ROFL:  με σας ποτε, τσιτωνουν τα νευρα μου  :Respekt: 

(Η μηπως παραειναι κομμουνιστικο?  :Razz: )

----------


## elakbar

> Ετσι μπραβο βγαλτε τα απωθημενα σας
> για τις μικρες αμοιβες και την ανυπαρκτη ασφαλιση!
> Οι κ@λο- Οτετζηδες μας φταινε για τα χαλια μας τα μαυρα...
> Πουλειστε τον να τελειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε να ζηλευουμε!
>  Επιτελους να μιλαμε και θα σερφαρουμε ελευθερα στους Λειψους με HOL!!!


μου αρεσε το σχολιο σου. ωραιο ειναι. Αλλα ολοι πρεπει να την πληρωσουν

........Auto merged post: elakbar added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> 1ον δεν ειπε κατι για να του επιτιθεσαι ετσι.
> 2ον Μπορεις να μιλας/γραφεις λιγο καλυτερα 
> 3ον Μηπως με την Hol εισαι καλυτερα? εχεις την τελεια υποστηριξη? Η μηπως δεν πληρωνεις παγια?


δεν επιτιθομαι στο παλικαρι. αν φανηκε ετσι συγγνωμη. με την χολ στην πολη που ειμαι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα.

........Auto merged post: elakbar added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα σχολια. δεν ειναι ειρωνικο αυτο που ειπα. γελασα πολυ. μου αρεσαν.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Ετσι μπραβο βγαλτε τα απωθημενα σας
> για τις μικρες αμοιβες και την ανυπαρκτη ασφαλιση!
> Οι κ@λο- Οτετζηδες μας φταινε για τα χαλια μας τα μαυρα...
> Πουλειστε τον να τελειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε να ζηλευουμε!
>  Επιτελους να μιλαμε και θα σερφαρουμε ελευθερα στους Λειψους με HOL!!!




Off Topic


		Και η δημιουργία εντυπώσεων καλά κρατεί. Για επιχειρήματα ούτε λόγος
	





> Ετσι ετσι καλά τα λες γιατί η ψυχανάλυση κοστίζει.


Τη μια μας λένε κουφούς, τώρα τρελούς.  :Razz: 




> Να θυμίσω σε μερικούς ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν πουλιέται ο ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη από το 1996. Η συγκεκριμένη πράξη αφορά την πώληση του 20% που κατέχει η MIG στην DT. Το τίμημα για το 3% φαίνεται να καταλήγει στα 28,5 ευρώ με τρέχουσα τιμή στο Χ.Α. τα 20,5 ευρώ.
> 
> Επίσης να προσθέσω.
> 
> 1) Όσο χρόνια ο ΟΤΕ ήταν μονοπώλιο ποτέ δεν έκανε καμία κίνηση προς τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Κρύφτηκε πίσω από την καθολική υπηρεσία και έμεινα για πάντα εκεί. Αν δεν γινόταν το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ακόμα θα θεωρούσαμε γρήγορο ίντερνετ το ISDN και αν θέλει ας το διαψεύσει κάποιος.
> 
> 2) Το άνοιγμα της αγοράς βοήθησε ή καλύτερα ανάγκασε τον ΟΤΕ να εκσυγχρονιστεί και να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί σαν εταιρία που σέβεται τον πελάτη. Συμφωνήσαμε, οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον, ότι ήταν καταλυτικής σημασίας η εθελουσία που απάλλαξε τον ΟΤΕ σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την νοοτροπία του δημοσίου υπαλλήλου.
> 
> 3) Ακόμα και μετά το άνοιγμα της αγοράς ο ΟΤΕ χρονοτριβούσε και παρέτεινε το πιλοτικό για 3 ολόκληρα χρόνια ελλείψει ανταγωνισμού.
> ...


Καλά τολμάς να λες απροκάλυπτα τα θετικά της διοίκησης και τα αρνητικά των εργαζομένων του ΟΤΕ? Στο πυρ το εξώτερον, συγγενή του Βουρλούμη  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Και γιατι δεν τα ελεγες τοσο απλα τοσο καιρο κι εφαγες 40 σελιδες για να τα πεις εντελει σε 4 βηματα?


Μήπως και δώσετε κανένα επιχείρημα πάνω στις ουσιαστικές αλλαγές αντί να λέτε ότι είναι ζωτικής σημασίας κτλ. Λες και άμα δεν είναι δημόσιος θα πάθουμε κάτι...

Καλός ο Μάης αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι σήμερα κυβερνάνε παγκοσμίως τα παιδιά εκείνου του Μάη... :Whistle:

----------


## manoulamou

> Καλός ο Μάης αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι σήμερα κυβερνάνε παγκοσμίως  τα παιδιά εκείνου του Μάη...


Οπως κι εδω τα παρα-παιδια του "Πολυτεχνειου" (οχι αυτοι που το ξεκινησαν)
 γιατι ως γνωστον όπου ακους πολλα κερασια κράτα και μικρο καλαθι ή 
οπως ειχε πει καποτε ο εκφωνητης του ραδιοσταθμου Μητσος Παπαχρηστος:
"αλλο η επαναστατημενη κι εντελως αλλο η επαναστατικη νεολαια"... :Jedi:

----------


## px_150

> Οταν το Σύνταγμα έχει ολόκληρο κλάδο της επιστήμης που το ερμηνεύει, είναι αστείο να παραθέτει κάποιος στο φόρουμ ατοφια αποσπάσματα για να υποστηρίξει την όποια άποψη. 
> 
> Οποιος λέει, δλδ, ότι η εκποίηση/πώληση/συνδιοίκηση απαγορεύεται από το Σύνταγμα είναι αστείος. Αν δεν το λέει αλλά, παρόλα αυτά, παραθέτει το Σύνταγμα είναι διπλά αστείος.



Φίλε είσαι πολύ λάθος.... 

Ο Μακρυγιάννης πόσο επιστήμονας ήταν; (Φαντάζομαι να έχεις διαβάσει κανά δυο αράδες από τα απομνημονεύματά του, εεε; )

----------


## kanenas3

> Φίλε είσαι πολύ λάθος.... 
> 
> Ο Μακρυγιάννης πόσο επιστήμονας ήταν; (Φαντάζομαι να έχεις διαβάσει κανά δυο αράδες από τα απομνημονεύματά του, εεε; )




Off Topic


		Τι σχέση έχουν οι 5 αράδες που ήταν το πρώτο Σύνταγμα με το σημερινό;;; Εσυ γιατί νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν οι συνταγματολόγοι; 10 να βάλεις 10 διαφορετικές γνώμες θα ακούσεις.

----------


## px_150

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τι σχέση έχουν οι 5 αράδες που ήταν το πρώτο Σύνταγμα με το σημερινό;;; Εσυ γιατί νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν οι συνταγματολόγοι; 10 να βάλεις 10 διαφορετικές γνώμες θα ακούσεις.


Λοιπόν, επειδή στο φόρουμ κάποιοι εκτός από εριστικοί είναι και ανιστόρητοι, διευκρινίζω:

AΚΡΟΤΕΛΕΥΤΙΑ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ (παράγραφος 4)


*4. H τήρηση του Συντάγματος επαφίεται στον πατριωτισμό των Eλλήνων, που δικαιούνται και υποχρεούνται να αντιστέκονται με κάθε μέσο εναντίον οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να το καταλύσει με τη βία.»* 

Δηλαδή κατά την γνώμη σου όλοι οι Έλληνες είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δώσουν μέχρι και την ζωή τους για να υπερασπιστούν το Σύνταγμα αλλά μόνο οι κρατικοδίαιτοι παμπόνηροι και πάνασχετοι μαζί συνταγματολόγοι της πλάκας έχουν δικαίωμα να το ερμηνεύουν;

----------


## kanenas3

Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα όμως;;;

Κινδυνεύει από κάποιον το Σύνταγμα;

----------


## dekaneas297

Οτι κινδυνεύει η κατάλυση του Συντάγματος από την DT, ήταν κάτι που δεν περίμενα να το διαβάσω. Οτι οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ αγωνίζονται με πατριωτισμό για την προστασία του Συντάγματος, ούτε αυτό περίμενα να το διαβάσω. Οι υπόλοιποι Ελληνες τι είναι? Δοσύλογοι/ταγματασφαλίτες?  :Razz:

----------


## diastasi

> Τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα όμως;;;
> 
> Κινδυνεύει από κάποιον το Σύνταγμα;


Ναι. Απο μενα. Θα το κανω Delete απο το δισκο μου.  :Razz: 

Παιδια, βγαλτε λιγακι το κεφαλι εξω απο το παραθυρο και δειτε τον ηλιο που εβγαλε!

----------


## kanenas3

> Ναι. Απο μενα. Θα το κανω Delete απο το δισκο μου. 
> 
> Παιδια, βγαλτε λιγακι το κεφαλι εξω απο το παραθυρο και δειτε τον ηλιο που εβγαλε!


Πως αλλιώς εξηγείς αυτή την παράθεση;;;




> 4. H τήρηση του Συντάγματος επαφίεται στον πατριωτισμό των Eλλήνων, που δικαιούνται και υποχρεούνται να αντιστέκονται με κάθε μέσο εναντίον οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να το καταλύσει με τη βία.»


Αχχ θέλω καφεεε στον ήλιο!  :Cool:

----------


## manoulamou

Και χθες ειχε *ουρανιο τοξο*, μηπως το προσεξε κανεις;
Λαμπρος ηλιος με βροχουλα κι εμεις ασχολιομαστε με τις @#$! 
της κυβερνησης, του ΟΤΕ και της DT...
Μας χρειαζεται ενα καλο φλιταρισμα με DDT για να συνελθουμε...
και ν αλλαξουμε προτεραιοτητες! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diastasi

> Πως αλλιώς εξηγείς αυτή την παράθεση;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Αχχ θέλω καφεεε στον ήλιο!


Πηγαινε στη παραλια, χτυπα κι εναν για μενα.  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: diastasi added 7 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........

Αντε ρε παιδια.. το κουμπακι "πολλαπλη παραθεση" χρησιμοποιειτε για απαντησεις σε πολλους? Γιατι δεν το λεει τοσο καιρο κανενας και ξεπατωθηκα να γραφω και να κανω copy/paste  :Razz: 
Μολις τωρα το καταλαβα.



Off Topic


		Οποιος θελει να τηγανησει με ηλιελαιο.. καλυτερα να τηγανισει με 20W40 αυτοκινητου. Αφου οι εταιριες μας προμηθευσαν ηλιελαια με ορυκτελαιο μεσα. Κατα τα αλλα.. ιδιωτικες εταιριες

----------


## makisvo

> Και χθες ειχε *ουρανιο τοξο*, μηπως το προσεξε κανεις;
> Λαμπρος ηλιος με βροχουλα κι εμεις ασχολιομαστε με τις @#$! 
> της κυβερνησης, του ΟΤΕ και της DT...
> Μας χρειαζεται ενα καλο φλιταρισμα με DDT για να συνελθουμε...
> και ν αλλαξουμε προτεραιοτητες!


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο δεν δίνουμε σημασία στα απλά πράγματα, όμως αυτά είναι που δίνουν ομορφιά στη ζωή.Το μήνυμα μου είναι αισιοδοξία για την ζωή και ότι ο ήλιος βγαίνει για ΟΛΟΥΣ απολαύστε τον σήμερα γιατί αύριο ποιός ξέρει? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sotzi

> Τι λες ρε φιλε μας δουλευεις? Τοσα χρονια που εχουμε πανακριβο ιντερνετ λογω του ΟΤΕ ποιος φταει εγώ? Καλεις τον ΟΤΕ για βλαβη και σου λεει οτι δεν εχεις τηλεφωνο. Μετα σου λενε οτι το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα. Μετα ερχεται τεχνικος και βριζει τον πρωτο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ που κανει συνδεση. Πληρωνεις τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει συνδεση για Ιντερνετ και αυτος παιρνει ιδιωτη για να του πει τι να κανει. Θέλεις και άλλα να σουπω? Που ειμαστε στο 2008 με χαλκο και χωρις ενισχυτες σηματος ενδιαμεσα, γεματο απο θορυβο οι γραμμες, και οταν βρεχει δεν συγχρονιζει ουτε το κακομοιρικο το 3com. Πληρωνεις 20 ευρω για 1 μεγκαμπιτ και Σουηδια μεσα στο κρυο οι αρκουδες εχουν 100 μεγκαμπιτ με 30 ευρω. Ειναι το υπερσυγχρονο δικτυο του Οτε και της Δεη που ειπε το καλοκαιρι ο υπουργος. Καλαθια ειναι. Τραβα ρωτα να δεις ποσο συνταξη παιρνουν στον ΟΤΕ και ποσο μισθο και με τη κριτιρια. Να δεις τι αδικια υπαρχει σε αυτη την ΕΛΛΑΔΑ. και εμεις παλευουμε να ζησουμε στον ιδιωτικο τομεα με 600 ευρω χωρις ενσημα και ασφαλεια. Καλα κανουν και τον πουλανε και αυτον και την ΔΕΗ και ολα οτι εχει σχεση με το δημοσιο, μηπως και δουλεψουν λιγο στη ζωη τους οι αρχιτεμπεληδες. ΑΜΑΝ τοσα χρονια.


Αυτή η ταχτική να τους βάζετε όλους σε ένα σακούλι σας έχει κάνει με 600 ευρώ . Πόσα μεροκάματα έχεις χάσει σε απεργίες ????
1800 ευρώ με 30 χρόνια υπηρεσία σου φαίνεται μεγάλος μισθός ????
Μην ακούς όσους προσπαθούν να κρύψουν την ανικανότητα τους με Παραμύθια

........Auto merged post: sotziπρόσθεσε3 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........




> Ετσι μπραβο βγαλτε τα απωθημενα σας
> για τις μικρες αμοιβες και την ανυπαρκτη ασφαλιση!
> Οι κ@λο- Οτετζηδες μας φταινε για τα χαλια μας τα μαυρα...
> Πουλειστε τον να τελειωνουμε για να μην εχουμε να ζηλευουμε!
>  Επιτελους να μιλαμε και θα σερφαρουμε ελευθερα στους Λειψους με HOL!!!


Πραγματική γάτα

----------


## thanatos

---όψιμο σχόλιο----



> Και επειδή αυτό με το κάψιμο σημαίας είναι ποινικό αδίκημα και επειδή τα πρόσωπα των δραστών φαίνονται πεντακάθαρα και μια και η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ήδη καταδίκασε την πράξη, θα επιβάλλει την παραμικρή πειθαρχική ποινή στα μέλη της που το έπραξαν? Ε? Ε? μπααααα....Νόμος είναι το δίκιο του γελοίου.
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Το κάψιμο σημαίας (οποιασδήποτε, ακόμα και της δικής σου) θεωρείται μεν προσβολή συμβόλου αλλά εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει νομολογία επί αυτού αλλά προσωπικά θεωρώ δικαίωμά τους να καίνε και καμία σημαία που και που αν τους γουστάρει. Απλώς το βρίσκω υπερβολικό και ηλίθιο.


Δεν είμαι νομικός αλλά έτυχε πριν χρόνια να διαβάσω σχτικούς νόμους,
διώκεται κάποιος για αυτή την πράξη αν θυμάμαι καλά μόνο κατόπιν αιτήματος της σχετιζόμενης πρεσβείας-προξενείου.




> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kanenas3  
> Χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε στο ότι ήταν απαραίτητα κάποια πράγματα για το καλό του ΟΤΕ.
> Σε τόσες σελίδες διαφωνούμε, στατιστικά κάπου θα συμφωνούσαμε.


lol

----------


## elakbar

παιδια ακουσατε το καλο? οτι ο ΟΤΕ σκεφτεται να καταργησει το παγιο συντομα αλλα δεν το ανακοινωσει και πολυ. Οσοι το ξερουν θθα κανουν αιτηση. Ακουτε εκει. Ο Οτε θελει τον Γερμανο του να γινουμε σαν την Siemens.

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οτι κινδυνεύει η κατάλυση του Συντάγματος από την DT, ήταν κάτι που δεν περίμενα να το διαβάσω. Οτι οι εργαζόμενοι του ΟΤΕ αγωνίζονται με πατριωτισμό για την προστασία του Συντάγματος, ούτε αυτό περίμενα να το διαβάσω. Οι υπόλοιποι Ελληνες τι είναι? Δοσύλογοι/ταγματασφαλίτες?


 εμ... δεν το ξερεις αυτο φιλε μου. Μονο αυτοι ειναι πατριωτες και οι μονοι με προνομια. Ουτε βουλευτες ναταν

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτή η ταχτική να τους βάζετε όλους σε ένα σακούλι σας έχει κάνει με 600 ευρώ . Πόσα μεροκάματα έχεις χάσει σε απεργίες ????
> 1800 ευρώ με 30 χρόνια υπηρεσία σου φαίνεται μεγάλος μισθός ????
> Μην ακούς όσους προσπαθούν να κρύψουν την ανικανότητα τους με Παραμύθια
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sotziπρόσθεσε3 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Πραγματική γάτα


φιλε μου για πηγαινε ρωτα ποσο μεροκαματο παιρνει ενας εργατης στην οικοδομη(και σε αλλες δουλειες)  μετα απο 30χρονια (αν φυσικα ζει ακομα) και εσυ μου λες για 1800 ευρω. Για πηγαινε ρωτα αν μπορουν να βγουν στη συνταξη , δεν τους κολλανε ουτε 100 ενσημα το χρονο, δεν εχουν οουτε 3000 ενσημα. Αυτος με 30 χρονια δουλεια σε 5 χρονια θα παρει συνταξη, και μηπως θα ειναι πανω απο 1000 ευρω? και παλι παραπανω λεφτα απο καποιον που δουλευει. Με δουλευεις τωρα. Και φυσικα υπαρχουν δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι οι οποιοι αξιζουν αυτα που πλωρονονται, που σε εξυπηρετουν με χαμογελο και διαθεση. Ξερει ποιοι ειναι αυτοι? Οι νεο διοριζομενοι. και ξερεις γιατι ειναι αυτοι μονο στην αρχη. Γιατι μετα τους τρωει το συστημα και γινονται αρκουδες και κοιμουνται ολο το χρονο και οχι 6 μηνες οπως κανουν ολες οι αρκουδες.

----------


## Gila1899

> παιδια ακουσατε το καλο? οτι ο ΟΤΕ σκεφτεται να καταργησει το παγιο συντομα αλλα δεν το ανακοινωσει και πολυ. Οσοι το ξερουν θθα κανουν αιτηση. Ακουτε εκει. Ο Οτε θελει τον Γερμανο του να γινουμε σαν την Siemens.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν βγαίνει νόημα.




> φιλε μου για πηγαινε ρωτα ποσο μεροκαματο παιρνει ενας εργατης στην οικοδομη(και σε αλλες δουλειες)  μετα απο 30χρονια (αν φυσικα ζει ακομα) και εσυ μου λες για 1800 ευρω. Για πηγαινε ρωτα αν μπορουν να βγουν στη συνταξη , δεν τους κολλανε ουτε 100 ενσημα το χρονο, δεν εχουν οουτε 3000 ενσημα. Αυτος με 30 χρονια δουλεια σε 5 χρονια θα παρει συνταξη, και μηπως θα ειναι πανω απο 1000 ευρω? και παλι παραπανω λεφτα απο καποιον που δουλευει. Με δουλευεις τωρα. Και φυσικα υπαρχουν δημοσιοι υπαλληλοι οι οποιοι αξιζουν αυτα που πλωρονονται, που σε εξυπηρετουν με χαμογελο και διαθεση. Ξερει ποιοι ειναι αυτοι? Οι νεο διοριζομενοι. και ξερεις γιατι ειναι αυτοι μονο στην αρχη. Γιατι μετα τους τρωει το συστημα και γινονται αρκουδες και κοιμουνται ολο το χρονο και οχι 6 μηνες οπως κανουν ολες οι αρκουδες.


Ασχετό με την όλη συζήτηση αλλά το όνειρο σου, και ορισμένων άλλων, ποιό είναι ακριβώς;Η εξίσωση των μισθών προς τα κάτω;Αυτά διαβάζω και ο Γκαργκάνας μου φαντάζει σαν...τροτσκιστής :Razz:

----------


## elakbar

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν βγαίνει νόημα.
> 
> 
> Ασχετό με την όλη συζήτηση αλλά το όνειρο σου, και ορισμένων άλλων, ποιό είναι ακριβώς;Η εξίσωση των μισθών προς τα κάτω;Αυτά διαβάζω και ο Γκαργκάνας μου φαντάζει σαν...τροτσκιστής


Φιλε μου δεν ειναι κανενα ονειρο. Απλα να μην κλαιγονται καποιοι μπροστα στην καμερα. Ναι θελω εξισωση αλλα προς τα πανω. Η Ελλαδα ειναι η μονη χωρα στον κοσμο(ανεπτυγμενο εννοω) οπου οι  απλοι γραφιαδες του δημοσιου παιρνουν 2πλασιο μισθο απο τις βαριες δουλειες. Οταν θα δουλεψεις  για ποσα χρονια και δεν θα εχεις ενσημα ,ουτε καν για ασφαλεια, τοτε θα καλαβεις γιατι φωναζουν οι μισοι Ελληνες. Και το χειροτερο απο ολα φιλε να εχεις σπουδασει και να ασχολεισαι χρονια με ενα κλαδο (20 χρονια) και να σου λενε τα αφεντικα(νεοπλουτοι οτι δεν εχεις ιδεα). Αληθεια εσυ εισαι ικανοποιημενος?

----------


## manoulamou

Οταν λενε  καποιοι πως ενδιαφερομαστε πολυ
για την κατσικα του γειτονα κατι ξερουν!
Ο σκοπος δεν ειναι να εξισωθει η μιζερια ολων μας
αλλά να παιρνουμε ολοι περισσοτερα και οπωσδηποτε αναλογα την ειδικοτητα και τις σπουδες μας! :Evil: 
Μ αυτη την λογικη να καταργηθουν εντελως τα ταμεια και τα εργασιακα δικαιωματα
και να εχουμε mantoman συμβασεις και ιδιωτικη ασφαλιση όποτε μας περισσευουν!
Το διαιρει και βασιλευε (στους εργαζομενους) εχει εδραιωθει πλεον...

----------


## Gila1899

> Ναι θελω εξισωση αλλα προς τα πανω.


Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το ζητούμενο.




> Αληθεια εσυ εισαι ικανοποιημενος?


Oxι, απλά θεωρώ την λογική "ναί, αλλά εσείς παίρνεται τόσα" αδιέξοδη.Με το να παίρνουν όλοι 600 ευρώ δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## elakbar

> Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι το ζητούμενο.
> 
> 
> Oxι, απλά θεωρώ την λογική "ναί, αλλά εσείς πέρνεται τόσα" αδιέξοδη.Με το να παίρνουν όλοι 600 ευρώ δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα προς το καλύτερο.


Συμφωνω και εχω να πω ενα πραγμα. Ειμαι 30 και εχω καταλαβει ενα πραγμα. Μας εχουν βαλει στο λουκι και τσακωνομαστε αναμεταξυ μας (επιτηδες αφηνουν τους μισθους με τοση μεγαλη διαφορα) για να μπορουν να κανουν οτι κανουν τοσα χρονια. Αλλα εχω απελπιστει να βλεπω ρε παιδια καθε 4 χρονια που ειναι εκλογες πως τρεχουμε σαν τα προβατα απο πισω τους και τους ξαναψηφιζουμε. Ειμαστε μπεεεεεεεε

Συγγνωμη αν φανηκα κακος :Whistle:

----------


## maik

*Προσοχη!!!! τα αυτια εχουν τοιχους.*

----------


## manoulamou

Και ναταν τουλαχιστον firewalls :Wink: ....

----------


## emeliss

> *Προσοχη!!!! τα αυτια εχουν τοιχους.*


 :ROFL: 


Γενικά,
μήπως να χαλαρώναμε λίγο; Εξάλλου το θέμα έχει σχεδόν κλείσει.

----------


## kyrnikos

Άντε, να τελειώνουμε πια με τον ΟΤΕ .

Έχουμε και άλλα να κάνουμε .

Πρέπει να έρθουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια και να δώσουμε το σύστημα υγείας στους ιδιώτες.
Όπως βέβαια και την παραγωγή ενέργειας . Να φέρουμε τα πράσινα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια
γιατί παράγινε το κακό με τον ρυπογόνο λιγνίτη .

Να τελειώνουμε πια με "τα ασημικά της γιαγιάς ". Τι τα θέλουμε ;

Ελα πάρρεε πάρεεε πάρεεε .....

----------


## diastasi

> Άντε, να τελειώνουμε πια με τον ΟΤΕ .
> 
> Έχουμε και άλλα να κάνουμε .
> 
> Πρέπει να έρθουν τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια και να δώσουμε το σύστημα υγείας στους ιδιώτες.
> Όπως βέβαια και την παραγωγή ενέργειας . Να φέρουμε τα πράσινα πυρηνικά εργοστάσια
> γιατί παράγινε το κακό με τον ρυπογόνο λιγνίτη .
> 
> Να τελειώνουμε πια με "τα ασημικά της γιαγιάς ". Τι τα θέλουμε ;
> ...


Δωσε και μενα μπαρμπα.

α.. και για τις τελειες ιδιωτικες εταιριες.. Ολη η Β.Ελλαδα εμεινε χωρις τηλ. και ιντερνετ το απογευμα με 4νετ

----------


## papail

*Οι εκποιήσεις δεν θα περάσουν!*
Αναμένονται θερμές ημέρες.
Τώρα σιγά -σιγά ανακαλύπτουν μερικοί ,
ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΕ , 
και μετά από αυτό έρχεται η σειρά άλλων.
Αναφέρομαι συγκεκριμένα στα λιμάνια, στον ΟΤΕ, στη ΔΕΗ, στα ΕΛΤΑ, στην ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑΚΗ, στην ΕΥΔΑΠ

ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΕΣ Η ΓΣΕΕ

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...9&lngDtrID=251

http://www.ana.gr/anaweb/user/showpr...aindoc=6414125

----------


## kyrnikos

> Δωσε και μενα μπαρμπα.


Τι μίζα θα μου δώσεις ;  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 




> α.. και για τις τελειες ιδιωτικες εταιριες.. Ολη η Β.Ελλαδα εμεινε χωρις τηλ. και ιντερνετ το απογευμα με 4νετ



Είσαι οπισθοδρομικός,εγκάθετος ,εργατοπατέρας ,κρατικοδίαιτος,κλικαδόρος και γι αυτό
διαδίδεις τέτοια ασύστολα ψεύδη για τις εταιρίες που ρίχνουν άπειρα κεφάλαια στις υποδομές
για να φέρουν την Ελλάδα στην πρωτοπορία   του πλανήτη (μην σου πω του γαλαξία
 ολόκληρου )  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## diastasi

> Τι μίζα θα μου δώσεις ; 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Είσαι οπισθοδρομικός,εγκάθετος ,εργατοπατέρας ,κρατικοδίαιτος,κλικαδόρος και γι αυτό
> διαδίδεις τέτοια ασύστολα ψεύδη για τις εταιρίες που ρίχνουν άπειρα κεφάλαια στις υποδομές
> για να φέρουν την Ελλάδα στην πρωτοπορία   του πλανήτη (μην σου πω του γαλαξία
>  ολόκληρου )


Ολα κι ολα. Εγω θα περιμενω τη φοβερη και τρομερη DT να μου δωσει την απιστευτη ταχυτητα
4 Χ ISDN για mobil Ιντερνετ. (Προς την ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ: ποτε θα μου δωσετε τα φραγκα που μου υποσχεθηκατε για να κατηγορω τους παντες?)  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ο Εγκαθετος

----------


## Tiven

> α.. και για τις τελειες ιδιωτικες εταιριες.. Ολη η Β.Ελλαδα εμεινε χωρις τηλ. και ιντερνετ το απογευμα με 4νετ




Πρέπει μερικοί να καταλάβετε πως ΟΥΤΕ ο ΟΤΕ είναι τέλειος αλλά ΟΥΤΕ οι ιδιωτικές.
Και με τον ΟΤΕ είχαμε προβλήματα , έχουμε και θα έχουμε είτε είναι δημόσιος είτε ιδιωτικός είτε ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο. Και το ίδιο και με τους άλλους.

Όλοι τα ίδια σκατά είναι , όσο πιο νωρίς το καταλάβετε , τόσο το καλύτερο για εσάς.

 :RTFM:

----------


## kanenas3

@papail

Έτσι ενημερωτικά οι μέρες του 80' και του 90' έχουν παρέλθει οριστικά! Ο κόσμος ξύπνησε, γνωρίζει τα πρόβληματα και θέλει λύσεις, όσο επώδυνες και αν αυτές είναι για τους μέχρι τώρα βολεμένους. Δες τα σκηνικά που έγιναν στις συγκεντρώσεις την 1η Μαΐου και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ.

----------


## juniorjack

Σε λίγο θα (ξε)πουλήσουμε κ την Ακρόπολη..

----------


## zeta

ότι πουλιέται το πουλάνε αυτοί......δεν θα αφήσουν τίποτα.

----------


## atheos71

Ποιές λύσεις και σε ποια προβλήματα είδαμε; :Thinking: 
Βλέπω ,ότι αυξάνονται.Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η
πώληση ή μη του ΟΤΕ ,αλλά η λειτουργία του,
όπως και στα πάντα στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Tiven

> ότι πουλιέται το πουλάνε αυτοί......δεν θα αφήσουν τίποτα.


Στην χώρα που ο καθένας κοιτάει να βολευτεί και να φάει ότι μπορεί τι περιμένεις..  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=508
Για να μην τα ξαναλέω.Μην κοιτάμε το σήμερα ,αποσυνδεμένο απ'το παρελθόν.
Χώρα ,που για μισό αιώνα κυβερνιέται από δυο σόγια,τί να προσδοκούμε γι αυτή
αλλά και για μας;Έχουμε ,εν τέλει ,ό,τι αξίζουμε σαν πολίτες ...

----------


## zeta

συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω
50 χρόνια Καραμανλήδες και Παπανδρέηδες.
Ότι μας αξίζει έχουμε....

----------


## atheos71

> συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω
> 50 χρόνια Καραμανλήδες και Παπανδρέηδες.
> Ότι μας αξίζει έχουμε....


 
Kαι κάτι ακόμα , χώρα που ξεπουλάει υγεία,παιδεία,επικοινωνίες,μεταφορές δεν είναι ... χώρα.

*Spoiler:*




			Βγάζω εξανθήματα στο άκουσμα αυτών των δυο ονομάτων. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## zeta

δίκιο έχεις, έτσι είναι δυστυχώς για μας....

----------


## atheos71

Off Topic


		To A/K AΙΓΑΛΕΩ ,αν γνωρίζεις,είναι μεταξύ Ιεράς-Θηβών;Η μια μου γραμμή(ΟΝ) έχει αυτό το Α/Κ,αν και βρίσκομαι σ'άλλο δήμο.

----------


## zeta

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		To A/K AΙΓΑΛΕΩ ,αν γνωρίζεις,είναι μεταξύ Ιεράς-Θηβών;Η μια μου γραμμή(ΟΝ) έχει αυτό το Α/Κ,αν και βρίσκομαι σ'άλλο δήμο.


είναι επί της ιεράς, μετα τη θηβών(περίπου 300-400μέτρα) προς τα πάνω, στο δεξί χέρι ανεβαίνοντας δηλαδή. Είναι μετά το φανάρι της Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου. Ελπίζω να σε διαφώτισα.

Η Αγία Βαρβάρα, και το Χαιδάρι από την Καραισκάκη και κάτω, ανήκουν στο κέντρο του Αιγάλεω.

Δεν ξέρω μήπως πιάνει και λίγο από Κορυδαλλό, που είναι λογικό, είναι πολύ κοντά απο Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου.

----------


## atheos71

Kατατοπιστικό. :One thumb up: Σ'ευχαριστώ.
Είμαι μακρυά,όπως το περίμενα και το διαπίστωσα απ'το attn.μου.
Καληνύχτα.

----------


## diastasi

@kanenas3

Οπως καταλαβαινεις ο κοσμος ξυπνα σιγα σιγα, ομως παρακατω το θετει ο φιλος μας σωστα:




> Ποιές λύσεις και σε ποια προβλήματα είδαμε;
> Βλέπω ,ότι αυξάνονται.Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η
> πώληση ή μη του ΟΤΕ ,αλλά η λειτουργία του,
> όπως και στα πάντα στη χώρα μας.


Το "βολεμα" για μερικους δε λυνεται με το να "αλλαζει ο μανολιος". Αλλα η νοοτροπια.
Δηλαδη αντε και διορθωσαμε τον ΟΤΕ. Με τις υπηρεσιες τι γινεται? κι εννοω τις Δημοσιες.
Με τις "μεγαλες" εταιριες τι γινεται? κι εννοω τα καρτελ.
Κι απο οτι καταλαβα εισαι επαγγελματιας. Ποσα εισοδηματα εχεις κρυψει? αυτο τι ειναι δηλαδη?
Και το λεω γιατι κι εγω το εχω κανει. Και οχι μονο εγω αλλα ολοι μας αλλοι λιγο αλλοι πολυ.
Ακομη και οι δηθεν "πατριωτες", ολο και κατι εχουν κανει. Ποσες φορες δεν προσπαθησες να κοιταξεις το συμφερον σου? Μηπως ολοι μας  Μηπως ολοι δεν προσπαθησαμε και προσπαθουμε να βολεψουμε καποιον γνωστο μας? Δεν πεταξες το τσιγαρο εξω απο το παραθυρο του αυτοκινητου? η μηπως κουβαλας το σκουπιδακι μεχρι να βρεις καδο ακομη κι αν ειναι μακρυα? Κι αν εχεις σκυλο, ποτε τον εβγαλες βολτα με γαντι και κουβαδακι για τα "κακα" του?
Εκει εγκειται η διαφορα μας με τη Γερμανια. Αυτοι εχουν μαθει διαφορετικα εδω και αιωνες.

Γιαυτο κι εγω προσπαθω να περασω στην κορη μου μια αλλη νοοτροπια. Ελα ομως που θα δει τον διπλανο της με μαιμουνιες να προκοβει, και τοτε τι θα της πω? "Α κορη μου να εισαι υπερανω"..?? Εκεινα ειναι τα σοβαρα θεματα και τωρα αν μπει η DT ή η Τurk Telekom λιγο με ενδιαφερει στην πραγματικοτητα.

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου για τους βολεμενους. π.χ. καθε πρωι που ερχομαι στο μαγαζι βλεπω ενα  φορτηγακι του ΟΤΕ αραγμενο σε ενα καφενειο και καμια 5-6 ατομα να χαζολογανε. Ομως το ιδιο ειδα και στους τεχνικους της 4νετ που ηρθαν σε μενα κι εκατσαν για χαβαλε. Αρα τι να πω βρε kanenas3?

----------


## kanenas3

@diastasi

Ακριβώς! Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτοί που μας κυβερνάνε αλλά εμείς που τους επιλέγουμε. Όταν φοροδιαφεύγουμε και μετά γκρινιάζουμε ότι δε δίνει η κυβέρνηση χρήματα για τη παιδεία, την υγεία κτλ ποιος φταίει; Όταν δίνουμε εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ 200ευρώ και απαιτούμε 1000 ευρώ σύνταξη ή όταν πάμε στο γιατρό και απαιτούμε να γράψει φάρμακα για όλο μας το σόι, γιατί νομίζουμε ότι τα πληρώνει άλλος ποιος φταίει. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω χίλια παραδείγματα αλλά νομίζω πιάνεις το νόημα.

Θεωρούμε το κράτος εχθρό μας και κάνουμε τα πάντα για να το κλέψουμε και να το διαλύσουμε την ίδια ώρα που λέτε ότι κανείς δε νοιάζεται για εμάς. Δεν είναι λίγο παρανοϊκό;

Ναι γίνονται όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε αλλά γίνονται γιατί κάποιοι απο εμάς δεν ελέγχουν τα καρτέλ γιατί λαδώνονται, γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι σε ταλαιπωρούνε επειδή δε τους λαδώνεις και γενικά γιατί κάποιος από εμάς δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του σωστά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο η 40-50 που είναι στην κυβέρνηση ή οι 300 στη Βουλή, εμείς όλοι είμαστε το πρόβλημα. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι έχει αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος και το βλέπω παντού γύρω. Μπορεί να διαμαρτύρονται για τα χίλια μύρια αλλά πράγμα αλλά καταλαβαίνουν ότι χρειάζονται αλλαγές που πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήταν αδιανόητες.

Όσο για τους τεχνικούς απλά επιβεβαιώνει ότι το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμείς και όχι οι κακές εταιρίες (συνήθως γιατί υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις).

----------


## atheos71

Eίναι θεσμικό ,στην ουσία , το πρόβλημα.Θεωρητικά , υπάρχουν νόμοι,κανόνες,βουλεύματα ,που στην
πράξη παρακάμπτονται (για ολίγους) και έτσι δημιουργούνται όλα τα κοινωνικά-οικονομικά προβλήματα.
Θα επιλέξω αυτό της παιδείας ,ως το κρισιμότερο των προβλημάτων της χώρας,που ως τέτοιο,δημιουργεί
αυτό το απίστευτα δεισλειτουργικό -στα πάντα- κράτος.


Off Topic


		Ούτε βολεμένος είμαι,ούτε έχω βολέψει κανέναν,ούτε έχω φοροδιαφύγει(ας το πιστέψει όποιος θέλει).Απόγονος των ραγιάδων διεπίστωσα ότι δεν είμαι!Δυστυχώς , για όλους μας ,αυτό ,γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πια ,ότι είναι η συντριπτική μειοψηφία που σιωπηλά ,μην έχοντας τίποτ'άλλο να κάνει ,υπομένει αυτήν την αισχρή κατάσταση...

----------


## diastasi

> Eίναι θεσμικό ,στην ουσία , το πρόβλημα.Θεωρητικά , υπάρχουν νόμοι,κανόνες,βουλεύματα ,που στην
> πράξη παρακάμπτονται (για ολίγους) και έτσι δημιουργούνται όλα τα κοινωνικά-οικονομικά προβλήματα.
> Θα επιλέξω αυτό της παιδείας ,ως το κρισιμότερο των προβλημάτων της χώρας,που ως τέτοιο,δημιουργεί
> αυτό το απίστευτα δεισλειτουργικό -στα πάντα- κράτος.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ούτε βολεμένος είμαι,ούτε έχω βολέψει κανέναν,ούτε έχω φοροδιαφύγει(ας το πιστέψει όποιος θέλει).Απόγονος των ραγιάδων διεπίστωσα ότι δεν είμαι!Δυστυχώς , για όλους μας ,αυτό ,γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πια ,ότι είναι η συντριπτική μειοψηφία που σιωπηλά ,μην έχοντας τίποτ'άλλο να κάνει ,υπομένει αυτήν την αισχρή κατάσταση...


Αρα καταληγουμε στο οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο την παιδεια. Κι εκει πρεπει ολοι μας να ριξουμε το βαρος μας, και για αυτο πρεπει να φωναζουμε.

----------


## atheos71

Kαι να φωνάζουμε -δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει- δε βγαίνει τίποτα.Παντελής έλλειψη συλλογικής συνείδησης...
Όλα πορεύονται απ'το ίδιον συμφέρον (πότε δεν ίσχυε , θα μου πεις) και βάσει αυτού,διαιρώντας και
βασιλεύοντας,περνάνε όλα τα μέτρα ,σ'όλους τους τομείς,για μας χωρίς ...εμάς!
Αν,φαίνεται -και είναι- απαισιόδοξο αυτό,μια ματιά στην πραγματικότητα το επιβεβαιώνει.
Δε θα γράψω άλλο στο νημάτιο αυτό,γιατί είναι μεγάλο θέμα,που εκ των πραγμάτων οδηγεί αλλού κι
όχι στο του τίτλου ζητούμενο.Κλείνοντας,θα πω αυτό:Ψίχουλα δίνουν για εξαγορά συνειδήσεων,δε θα
δώσουν για τον ΟΤΕ;

----------


## diastasi

> Kαι να φωνάζουμε -δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει- δε βγαίνει τίποτα.Παντελής έλλειψη συλλογικής συνείδησης...
> Όλα πορεύονται απ'το ίδιον συμφέρον (πότε δεν ίσχυε , θα μου πεις) και βάσει αυτού,διαιρώντας και
> βασιλεύοντας,περνάνε όλα τα μέτρα ,σ'όλους τους τομείς,για μας χωρίς ...εμάς!
> Αν,φαίνεται -και είναι- απαισιόδοξο αυτό,μια ματιά στην πραγματικότητα το επιβεβαιώνει.
> Δε θα γράψω άλλο στο νημάτιο αυτό,γιατί είναι μεγάλο θέμα,που εκ των πραγμάτων οδηγεί αλλού κι
> όχι στο του τίτλου ζητούμενο.Κλείνοντας,θα πω αυτό:Ψίχουλα δίνουν για εξαγορά συνειδήσεων,δε θα
> δώσουν για τον ΟΤΕ;


Να πω οτι εχεις αδικο? Αφου ετσι ειναι.
Θα σου πω μονο μια κουβεντα και πιστευω οτι αν σκεφτεις θα συμφωνησεις.
Πριν πεις ποσο μικρος εισαι να κανεις την διαφορα, κλεισου σε ενα σκοτεινο δωματιο με ενα κουνουπι.

----------


## emeliss

> Ψίχουλα δίνουν για εξαγορά συνειδήσεων,δε θα
> δώσουν για τον ΟΤΕ;


 :Worthy:

----------


## simeon

> @kanenas3
> 
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις ο κοσμος ξυπνα σιγα σιγα, ομως παρακατω το θετει ο φιλος μας σωστα:
> 
> 
> 
> Το "βολεμα" για μερικους δε λυνεται με το να "αλλαζει ο μανολιος". Αλλα η νοοτροπια.
> Δηλαδη αντε και διορθωσαμε τον ΟΤΕ. Με τις υπηρεσιες τι γινεται? κι εννοω τις Δημοσιες.
> Με τις "μεγαλες" εταιριες τι γινεται? κι εννοω τα καρτελ.
> ...


δυστυχως εχεις απολυτο δικιο σε ολα οσα λες!!!!

----------


## emeliss

και τα ωραία έρχονται
από την ελευθεροτυπία

Η συμφωνία προβλέπει και μεταπώληση

Σε άγνωστα χέρια ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλουν οι Γερμανοί




> *Κλείδωσε το «ντιλ» χθες στη Διυπουργική
> 
> Μουρμούρα στη Ν.Δ. που επισείει μπαμπούλα κομματικής πειθαρχίας
> 
> Βασικά σημεία συμφωνίας
> ** Δημόσιο και Deutsche Telekom *από 25%*
> * H Deutsche Telekom *μπορεί* να πουλά το ποσοστό της *και το μάνατζμεντ* σε άλλη εταιρεία
> * Επί τρία χρόνια τα δύο μέρη θα κρατήσουν *τα ίδια* ποσοστά. Αν η Deutsche Telekom μειώσει το ποσοστό της, *χάνει* το μάνατζμεντ
> * Το καθημερινό μάνατζμεντ ασκούν *αποκλειστικά* οι Γερμανοί
> ...


........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ΚΑΤΑΡΡΕΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙ ΣΥΝΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ, ΣΚΟΥΠΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ Ο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΙ 
«Θέλουμε τον πλήρη έλεγχο»




> Με μια σκούπα υπό μάλης ετοιμάζονται να μπουν στον ΟΤΕ οι Γερμανοί της Deutsche Telekom... Ταυτόχρονα, σαν πύργος από τραπουλόχαρτα καταρρέει η κυβερνητική ρητορεία περί συνδιοίκησης, καθώς η Deutsche Telekom (D.T.) κάθε άλλο παρά συμμερίζεται τις δηλώσεις της Αθήνας.

----------


## dekaneas297

> και τα ωραία έρχονται
> από την ελευθεροτυπία
> 
> Η συμφωνία προβλέπει και μεταπώληση
> 
> Σε άγνωστα χέρια ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλουν οι Γερμανοί
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σιγά μην τους βάλουμε και όρο που θα πουλήσουν, αν θέλουν, τον ΟΤΕ οι Γερμανοί. Μα καλά τι λαϊκισμός είναι αυτός? Μήπως να τους πούμε και τι παπούτσια να φοράνε οι μελλοντικοί ιδιοκτήτες? Ήμαρτον με τα λαϊκίστικα δημοσιεύματα των εφημερίδων της αντιπολίτευσης
Υ.Γ. Ξέρω ξέρω είναι στρατηγικής σημασίας και πρέπει να έχει και τέτοιους όρους  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

> ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ
> 
> Επεσαν οι μάσκες
> 
> ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΦΘΗΚΑΝ χθες οι όροι πώλησης του ΟΤΕ στην «Ντόιτσε Τέλεκομ», τους οποίους έκρυβε η κυβέρνηση. Η σύμβαση, που εγκρίθηκε χθες από τη Διυπουργική Επιτροπή Αποκρατικοποιήσεων, τα δίνει όλα στη γερμανική εταιρεία. Και δεν έχει καμία αντιστοιχία με όσα έλεγε η κυβέρνηση για συνδιοίκηση, για τον έλεγχο από το Δημόσιο κ.τ.λ.
> 
> ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ η σύμβαση στην «Ντόιτσε Τέλεκομ» δικαίωμα μεταπώλησης του ποσοστού της (25%), αλλά και του μάνατζμεντ του ΟΤΕ, δηλαδή της διοίκησης, σε τρίτους. Για τρία χρόνια τόσο η γερμανική εταιρεία όσο και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν θα μπορούν να μεταβιβάσουν τα ποσοστά (25% κάθε πλευρά) και τα δικαιώματά τους.
> 
> ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ η μεταπώληση να εγκριθεί από την Επιτροπή, όπως προβλέπει ο πρόσφατος νόμος, αλλά κυβερνητικοί παράγοντες δεν απέκλεισαν τη δυνατότητα η γερμανική εταιρεία να πουλήσει σε οποιονδήποτε τα δικαιώματά της.
> ...


από την Ελευθεροτυπία

----------


## kanenas3

> Αρα καταληγουμε στο οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο την παιδεια. Κι εκει πρεπει ολοι μας να ριξουμε το βαρος μας, και για αυτο πρεπει να φωναζουμε.


Όλο το βάρος πρέπει να το ρίξουμε στο να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία εμείς και μετά όλα θα βρούν το δρόμο τους. Αν δε σταματήσουμε εμείς να λειτουργούμε σαν λαμόγια δε θα αλλάξει τίποτα ακόμα και να δίνεις το 100% του ΑΕΠ στην παιδεία. 


@emeliss

Δηλαδή έπρεπε να υπογράψουν σύμφωνο συμβίωσης για να είστε ικανοποιημένοι; Οι άνθρωποι κάνουν μια επένδυση και αν δεν τους βγει εννοείται ότι θα φύγουν. Αν δηλαδή για παράδειγμα οι οτετζήδες κάνουν απεργία κάθε λίγο και λιγάκη και δούνε ότι χάνουν χρήματα νομίζεις ότι θα κάτσουνε να ασχοληθούνε;

----------


## diastasi

Να σας πω τη μαυρη αληθεια, οταν εθεσα αυτο το θεμα δεν περιμενα οτι σε χρονο DT  :Razz:  θα εφτανε τις 45 σελιδες.

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Όλο το βάρος πρέπει να το ρίξουμε στο να αλλάξουμε νοοτροπία εμείς και μετά όλα θα βρούν το δρόμο τους. Αν δε σταματήσουμε εμείς να λειτουργούμε σαν λαμόγια δε θα αλλάξει τίποτα ακόμα και να δίνεις το 100% του ΑΕΠ στην παιδεία.


Αυτο εννοω οταν λεω παιδεια. Εμεις να αλλαξουμε κοματι δυσκολο. Το θεμα ειναι τι θα μαθουν τα παιδια μας. Και δεν θελει 100%. Αρκει ακομη κι αυτο που εχουμε να το εκμεταλλευτουμε σωστα.
αλλα αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ καυτο θεμα

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτο εννοω οταν λεω παιδεια. Εμεις να αλλαξουμε κοματι δυσκολο. Το θεμα ειναι τι θα μαθουν τα παιδια μας. Και δεν θελει 100%. Αρκει ακομη κι αυτο που εχουμε να το εκμεταλλευτουμε σωστα.
> αλλα αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ καυτο θεμα


Μα αν δεν αλλάξουμε εμείς, που θεωρητικά καταλαβαίνουμε, πως περιμένεις να αλλάξουν τα παιδιά μας; Άντε και τους δίνουμε τους καλύτερους δασκάλους, αν οι γονείς είναι λαμόγια εσύ πιο δρόμο λες να ακολουθήσουν;  :Wink: 

Σκέψου ότι υπάρχουν σχολεία και πανεπιστήμια που είναι άψογα εξοπλισμένα και μια μέρα μαζεύονται 5 κάφροι τα σπάνε, τα καίνε, τα κλέβουν και βρίσκουν και χειροκροτητές από πάνω. Εδώ υπάρχει η (παράλογη) λογική ότι δημόσια = δικά μας και συνεπώς τα κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε υπολογίζοντας ότι θα τα πληρώσει πάλι το κράτος (δηλαδή εμείς). Βγάζεις άκρη;;;

----------


## elakbar

> Ολα κι ολα. Εγω θα περιμενω τη φοβερη και τρομερη DT να μου δωσει την απιστευτη ταχυτητα
> 4 Χ ISDN για mobil Ιντερνετ. (Προς την ΟΜΕ ΟΤΕ: ποτε θα μου δωσετε τα φραγκα που μου υποσχεθηκατε για να κατηγορω τους παντες?) 
> 
> ο Εγκαθετος


φιλε μην περιμενεις να σου δωσει απλοχερα η γερμανικη εταιρεια. Γερμανια που ημουν ήταν η χειροτερη στον ιντερνετ και η πιο ακριβη. Οι ιδιωτικες εδιναν καλο πραγμα. Σουηδια που ημουν παλι 100αρα εδινε ιδιωτικη με 30 ευρω  και με τα ιδια λεφτα επαιρνεσ 6 απο την κρατικη

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ότι πουλιέται το πουλάνε αυτοί......δεν θα αφήσουν τίποτα.


και εγω πουλιεμαι αλλα δεν με πουλανε? :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω
> 50 χρόνια Καραμανλήδες και Παπανδρέηδες.
> Ότι μας αξίζει έχουμε....


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ απο τα 600 μηνυματα σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι το καλυτερο και το πιο σωστο που ακουσα. Μην κατηγορουμε τους αλλους. Εμεις οι ιδιοι ειμαστε σαν και αυτους. Προσπαθουμε να βολευτουμε και να φαμε οτι μπορουμε στο τζαμπα. Οποτε με το ιδιο στυλ ψηφιζουμε.

Νασαι καλα φιλε.

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @diastasi
> 
> Ακριβώς! Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτοί που μας κυβερνάνε αλλά εμείς που τους επιλέγουμε. Όταν φοροδιαφεύγουμε και μετά γκρινιάζουμε ότι δε δίνει η κυβέρνηση χρήματα για τη παιδεία, την υγεία κτλ ποιος φταίει; Όταν δίνουμε εισφορές στο ΙΚΑ 200ευρώ και απαιτούμε 1000 ευρώ σύνταξη ή όταν πάμε στο γιατρό και απαιτούμε να γράψει φάρμακα για όλο μας το σόι, γιατί νομίζουμε ότι τα πληρώνει άλλος ποιος φταίει. Θα μπορούσα να σου πω χίλια παραδείγματα αλλά νομίζω πιάνεις το νόημα.
> 
> Θεωρούμε το κράτος εχθρό μας και κάνουμε τα πάντα για να το κλέψουμε και να το διαλύσουμε την ίδια ώρα που λέτε ότι κανείς δε νοιάζεται για εμάς. Δεν είναι λίγο παρανοϊκό;
> 
> Ναι γίνονται όλα αυτά που περιγράφετε αλλά γίνονται γιατί κάποιοι απο εμάς δεν ελέγχουν τα καρτέλ γιατί λαδώνονται, γιατί κάποιοι άλλοι σε ταλαιπωρούνε επειδή δε τους λαδώνεις και γενικά γιατί κάποιος από εμάς δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του σωστά. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο η 40-50 που είναι στην κυβέρνηση ή οι 300 στη Βουλή, εμείς όλοι είμαστε το πρόβλημα. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι έχει αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος και το βλέπω παντού γύρω. Μπορεί να διαμαρτύρονται για τα χίλια μύρια αλλά πράγμα αλλά καταλαβαίνουν ότι χρειάζονται αλλαγές που πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήταν αδιανόητες.
> 
> Όσο για τους τεχνικούς απλά επιβεβαιώνει ότι το πρόβλημα είμαστε εμείς και όχι οι κακές εταιρίες (συνήθως γιατί υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις).


Φιλε μου η μια γιαγια μου ειναι καταφαντασια ασθενεις. Για ενα χρονο ειχε κανει ολες τις πανακριβες εξετασεις και οι κ.,...γιατροι της ελεγαν να κανει και αλλες. Παιρνουν λεφτα οι γιατροι με καθε εξεταση?

Στο τελος τσακωθηκα με την γιαγια μου και της λεω οτι αν ξαναπας θα παρω τηλεφωνο στο ΙΚΑ και θα σε κατααγγειλω. Ο πατερας μου νευριασε και μου την ειπε, και του λεω ρε βλακα εσυ δουλευεις πανω απο 30 χρονια , εσυ την πληρωνεις αυτη και αλλες τοσες γριες με καταφαντασια ασθενεια. Εγω παλευω να βρω δουλεια με ΙΚΑ και η γιαγια μου το ξετιναξε.

Εγω ενα πραγμα λεω στον πατερα μου. Οτι οτι γινεται τωρα στη ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και σε αυτη την κατασταση που βρισκεται φταις εσυ και η γενια σου και κοντινες γενιες. Δουλευαν χωρις ΙΚΑ, τα αφεντικα κονομουσαν, το ικα αδειαζε, και μετα βγαινουν οι ορισμενοι απο αυτη την γενια , οπως η γιαγια μου, και θελει ασφαλεια και συνταξη  πανω απο 300. Καθε φορα που κλαιγεται της λεω καλα να παθεις. Ολα πληρωνονται. Οταν δεν μιλαγες ηταν καλα. Φαναινομαι πολυ κακος αλλα ρε παιδια εχω αγανακτησει γιατι εμεις πληρωνουμε τωρα τις προηγουμενες βλακειες.

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αρα καταληγουμε στο οτι ολα ξεκινουν απο την παιδεια. Κι εκει πρεπει ολοι μας να ριξουμε το βαρος μας, και για αυτο πρεπει να φωναζουμε.


Φιλε μου δεν υπαρχει σχολειο ουτε παιδεια. Οι δασκαλοι και ιδικοτερα οι καθηγητες πανε σχολειο πινουν καφε και φευγουν. Δεν τους ενδιαφερει τιποτα

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> και τα ωραία έρχονται
> από την ελευθεροτυπία
> 
> Η συμφωνία προβλέπει και μεταπώληση
> 
> Σε άγνωστα χέρια ο ΟΤΕ αν θέλουν οι Γερμανοί
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μπορει να ειναι και αληθεια αυτο που λες αλλα οι δημοσιογραφοι στη Ελλαδα εχουν ξεφυγει πολυ. Λενε αληθειες αρα μερικες φορες λενε βλακειες και τρομοκρατουν τον κοσμο. Ενημερωνομαι μονο απο τον ΣΚΑΙ.

----------


## chomsky

> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να το κάνει γιατί απλά έχει να τα βγάλει πέρα με μερικές χιλιάδες αργόσχολους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, οι οποίοι όχι μόνο δε δουλεύουν αλλά δεν αφήνουν και τους νέους που θέλουν να δουλέψουν...Αναρωτήσου γιατί αυτά δεν γίνονται πχ σε μια ιδιωτική τράπεζα και θα καταλάβεις τη διαφορά.


Σημαντική σημείωση ενός χρήστη....ότι οι νέοι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ θέλουν  να εργασθούν αλλά δεν μας αφήνουν, ακούγεται γελοίο αλλά είναι αλήθεια πως δεν μπορείς να δουλέψεις, δουλεύω εδώ και μερικούς μήνες δια μέσω OTEPLUS  στον  ΟΤΕ και το τι έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου δεν περιγράφετε........πάντως τα λεφτάκια που μας δίνουν τόσα χρόνια οι Γερμανοί δια μέσω τον κοινοτικών πλαισίων μας αρέσουν.......

----------


## manoulamou

Το εργασιακο στην OTEplus εξακολουθει
 να ειναι το ιδιο χαλια με παλιοτερα ή βελτιωθηκε;;;
 :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

*Το δημόσιο δεν αποδίδει στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ το 4% του Οργανισμού*

Της Ρούλας Σαλούρου

Ταμειακό πρόβλημα που θέτει σε κίνδυνο ακόμη και την καταβολή συντάξεων μέσα στο καλοκαίρι ενδέχεται να αντιμετωπίσει το ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ. Την ίδια στιγμή, *η κυβέρνηση και δη το υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών, αρνείται να μεταβιβάσει το 4% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου του ΟΤΕ στο ταμείο, παρ’ ότι εδώ και 3 χρόνια προβλέπεται από το νόμο* ως υποχρέωση της πολιτείας στο πλαίσιο της εθελούσιας εξόδου που πραγματοποιήθηκε στον Οργανισμό.

....


Η κυβέρνηση διαπραγματεύεται συμφωνία για την ουσιαστική εκχώρηση του ΟΤΕ στην Deutsche Telecom, θεωρώντας δεδομένο ότι κατέχει το 28% του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου του ΟΤΕ και αγνοώντας πλήρως τα συμφέροντα του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ, ως νόμιμου κατόχου του 4% του ΟΤΕ, και κατ’ επέκταση του ΙΚΑ και των ασφαλισμένων του, αφού το ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ με βάση τον πρόσφατο νόμο δρομολογείται να ενοποιηθεί με το ΙΚΑ.

Με ερώτησή του προς τον αρμόδιο υπουργό Οικονομίας Γ. Αλογοσκούφη, ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Π. Λαφαζάνης τονίζει ότι κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, οι διαπραγματεύσεις της κυβέρνησης για την εκχώρηση του ΟΤΕ στην Deutsche Telecom δεν είναι μόνο πολιτικά απαράδεκτες αλλά βρίσκονται στον "αέρα" ως νομικά διάτρητες.

Αλλά και οι βουλευτίνες του ΠΑΣΟΚ Εύη Χριστοφιλοπούλου και Λούκα Κατσέλη αναφερόμενες στο θέμα (κατέθεσαν επίσης ερώτηση προς τον υπουργό) δήλωσαν ότι στην βιασύνη της να πουλήσει τον ΟΤΕ όσο-όσο, η κυβέρνηση "ξέχασε" το νόμο που η ίδια ψήφισε. Μάλιστα, τονίζουν ότι στο παραπέντε της πώλησης στη Deutsche Telecom, η κυβέρνηση όχι μόνο δεν έχει μεταβιβάσει στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ το θεσμοθετημένο ποσοστό, αλλά είναι αμφίβολο και το κατά πόσο έχει ενημερώσει τους υποψήφιους αγοραστές για αυτή την πολύ σοβαρή παράμετρο! 

Να σημειωθεί ότι η διοίκηση του Ταμείου είχε ζητήσει από την κυβέρνηση επιχορήγηση ύψους 600 εκατ. ευρώ, εκ των οποίων, μέσω του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού θα λάβει 480 εκατ. ευρώ. 

Εύλογα μάλιστα, οι εκπρόσωποι των εργαζομένων σημειώνουν ότι θα μπορούσε το Ταμείο να διαπραγματευτεί με τους Γερμανούς την πώληση του 3% των μετοχών του ΟΤΕ, ώστε να κέρδιζε αυτό, από τη διαφορά στο τίμημα, σε σχέση με τη χρηματιστηριακή τιμή. Κι έτσι, θα έβαζε τουλάχιστον τις συντάξεις κάποιων μηνών...

----------


## wireless_surfer

είναι ένα ευαίσθητο σημειο κι αυτό, αλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω κάτι τέτοια
τώρα δηλαδή που δεσανε την πώληση, οι εργα;ζόμενοι λένε πως "θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάλιστα κάνει αυτοί την πώληση" ? Δηλαδή την δόξα εμίσησαν, το χρήμα όχι ?

----------


## papail

> είναι ένα ευαίσθητο σημειο κι αυτό, αλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω κάτι τέτοια
> τώρα δηλαδή που δεσανε την πώληση, οι εργα;ζόμενοι λένε πως "θα μπορούσαν να είχαν κάλιστα κάνει αυτοί την πώληση" ? Δηλαδή την δόξα εμίσησαν, το χρήμα όχι ?


To TAΠ- ΟΤΕ , είναι το ταμείο ασφάλισης των εργαζομένων.
Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ,έιναι η ομοσπονδία των εργαζομένων.
Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση οι εργαζόμενοι με το ΤΑΠ ΟΤΕ

----------


## diastasi

> To TAΠ- ΟΤΕ , είναι το ταμείο ασφάλισης των εργαζομένων.
> Η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ ,έιναι η ομοσπονδία των εργαζομένων.
> Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση οι εργαζόμενοι με το ΤΑΠ ΟΤΕ


Ετσι πως το λες θα σου την πεσουν  :Smile: 
το σωστο ειναι "δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη διοικηση και τις αποφασεις του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ".
οπως κι εγω π.χ. δεν εχω καμια σχεση με τις αποφασεις του ΤΕΒΕ.

----------


## wireless_surfer

μα η ΟΜΕ δεν κάνει τον χαμό για την "μη πώληση" ?

----------


## papail

> Ετσι πως το λες θα σου την πεσουν 
> το σωστο ειναι "δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη διοικηση και τις αποφασεις του ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ".
> οπως κι εγω π.χ. δεν εχω καμια σχεση με τις αποφασεις του ΤΕΒΕ.


 :Wink:  :Respekt:  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> μα η ΟΜΕ δεν κάνει τον χαμό για την "μη πώληση" ?


Σου εξηγησε οτι η ΟΜΕ και το ΤΑΠ οΤΕ ειναι αλλο πραγμα. Αλλο η ΓΣΕΕ και αλλο το ΙΚΑ. Καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα?

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Εύλογα μάλιστα, *οι εκπρόσωποι των εργαζομένων σημειώνουν ότι θα μπορούσε το Ταμείο να διαπραγματευτεί με τους Γερμανούς την πώληση του 3% των μετοχών του ΟΤΕ, ώστε να κέρδιζε αυτό, από τη διαφορά στο τίμημα, σε σχέση με τη χρηματιστηριακή τιμή*. Κι έτσι, θα έβαζε τουλάχιστον τις συντάξεις κάποιων μηνών...


Οι ίδιοι δηλαδή που φώναζαν "όξω τα φριτσόνια".
αλλα βλέπω υπάρχει μπόλικο μυαλο για να κατανοήσει τις "αξίες των συλλαλητηρίων" και τις διατιμήσεις τους, αυτές δηλαδή που αναφέρονται επανειλημμένα στο τόσο μεγάλο αυτό νύμα
 :Thumbdown0: 
για μένα το σημειώνω, για να θυμαμα που βρίσκομαι  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: wireless_surfer πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σου εξηγησε οτι η ΟΜΕ και το ΤΑΠ οΤΕ ειναι αλλο πραγμα. Αλλο η ΓΣΕΕ και αλλο το ΙΚΑ. Καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα?


να μου τα κάνει λιανά πάντως, κάποιος που απο την μία καταγγέλει το δημόσιο για ασυδοσίες και διαφυγόντα κεφάλαια και απο την άλλη υποστηρίζει την κρατική πλευρά/ταυτότητα του ΟΤΕ, δεν το κόβω και πολύ έγκυρο

----------


## lewton

> να μου τα κάνει λιανά πάντως, κάποιος που απο την μία καταγγέλει το δημόσιο για ασυδοσίες και διαφυγόντα κεφάλαια και απο την άλλη υποστηρίζει την κρατική πλευρά/ταυτότητα του ΟΤΕ, δεν το κόβω και πολύ έγκυρο


Καλά, αν είναι να περιμένεις να στα κάνει λιανά κάποιος που εμπιστεύεσαι περισσότερο (δικαίωμά σου), στο ενδιάμεσο μη γράφεις σαν να τα ξέρεις.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Καλά, αν είναι να περιμένεις να στα κάνει λιανά κάποιος που εμπιστεύεσαι περισσότερο (δικαίωμά σου), στο ενδιάμεσο μη γράφεις σαν να τα ξέρεις.


με ενδιαφέρει να ακούω, για να ξέρω τι χάνω όταν δεν είμαι εκεί
έπειτα δεν είδα να γράφει κανείς πιο ελαστικά και δεν βλέπω τι προσβάλω, τα στοιχεία που δώσατε επανέλαβα, δεν νομίζω να συμπλήρωσα κάτι.  έκανα λάθος λες ?

----------


## lewton

> με ενδιαφέρει να ακούω, για να ξέρω τι χάνω όταν δεν είμαι εκεί
> έπειτα δεν είδα να γράφει κανείς πιο ελαστικά και δεν βλέπω τι προσβάλω, τα στοιχεία που δώσατε επανέλαβα, δεν νομίζω να συμπλήρωσα κάτι. ¨η έκανα λάθος τελικά ?


Απλά μπέρδεψες εντελώς την ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ (την ομοσπονδία των εργαζομένως) με το ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ (το ταμείο ασφάλισης).
Φυσικά και η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ έχει λόγο για το τι γίνεται στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ, τα λεφτά που χάνει το ταμείο από την μη τήρηση του νόμου τα χάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Φυσικά και η ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ έχει λόγο για το τι γίνεται στο ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ, τα λεφτά που χάνει το ταμείο από την μη τήρηση του νόμου τα χάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι.


προφανώς, δεν μου πέρασε ποτέ απο το μυαλό κάτι άλλο, άλλωστε το θέμα του 4% το παρακολουθώ καιρό τώρα
άλλο αναρωτήθηκα και δεν πήρα απάντηση, το μόνο που άκουσα είναι οτι παρεξήγησα οτι οι εκπρόσωποι απο την ομοσπονδία, λένε οτι θα μπορούσαν να είχαν πουλήσει αυτοί στην DT... να μην το ξανακάνω quote ε? ...  :Thinking: 
τεσπα, είπα, υπάρχει πολύ μυαλο παντου για να κρίνει, fine with me

----------


## diastasi

Off Topic


		Πληζ.. Καποιος απο 4νετ μπορει να μου κανει tracert στο 79.103.150.204 (η ΙΡ μου) ? Κι ας πει σε ποια περιοχη ειναι? Ευχαριστω

----------


## kanenas3

Ας ακούσουν και οι "οτετζήδες" από κάποιον δικό τους πόσο παραγωγικοί είναι...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=201692

Δώστε βάση στο που καταλήγει το παλικάρι! 




> Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω αλλά δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει κάτι στο ΟΤΕ, εγώ σήμερα μαζί με έναν συνάδερφό μου έπρεπε να βάζουμε καινούργια dslam, αλλά επειδή κάποιοι συνάδερφοι δεν αποδίδουν κάνουμε άλλα πράγματα, και έτσι μένουν και μένουν και μένουν και διαμαρτύρεστε οι συνδρομήτες και με το δίκιο σας......
> 
> τελευταία ευκαιρία ο Γερμανός,


Βέβαια τον περιέλαβαν οι οτετζήδες και εκεί γιατί τους χαλάει την πιάτσα και το "καλό" όνομα!  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

εγώ δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους, αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δε δέχομαι ότι αυτό είναι καθολικό. Τότε πως δουλεύουν όλα στον οτε, πως φτιαχνονται οι βλάβες, πως γίνονται γρήγορα οι αναβαθμίσεις, και πως εξυπηρετούνται οι εναλλακτικοί?
γιατί αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι να μην έχουν απόδοση οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, και όχι ο ΟΤΕ. 
Μην κοιτάζουμε λοιπόν το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος....

----------


## kanenas3

> εγώ δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους, αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση δε δέχομαι ότι αυτό είναι καθολικό. Τότε πως δουλεύουν όλα στον οτε, πως φτιαχνονται οι βλάβες, πως γίνονται γρήγορα οι αναβαθμίσεις, και πως εξυπηρετούνται οι εναλλακτικοί?
> γιατί αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι να μην έχουν απόδοση οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, και όχι ο ΟΤΕ. 
> Μην κοιτάζουμε λοιπόν το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος....


Νομίζω ότι ήταν πολύ ξεκάθαρος σχετικά με το ποιοι δουλεύουν και ποιοι όχι! Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δε δουλεύει κανένας αλλά ότι υπάρχουν πολλά βαρίδια στον ΟΤΕ. Νομίζω ότι είδες ότι πολλοί πέσανε να τον σταματήσουν, όχι γιατί έχει άδικο αλλά γιατί δεν είναι δεοντολογικό...

Επίσης μη συγκρίνουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει εκατομμύρια πελάτες εδώ και δεκαετίες και φυσικά έχει την υποδομή και το προσωπικό για να ανταπεξέλθει. Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν πολύ λιγότερους πελάτες και επίσης τώρα στήνονται και προσαρμόζονται στα νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## diastasi

> Νομίζω ότι ήταν πολύ ξεκάθαρος σχετικά με το ποιοι δουλεύουν και ποιοι όχι! Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι δε δουλεύει κανένας αλλά ότι υπάρχουν πολλά βαρίδια στον ΟΤΕ. Νομίζω ότι είδες ότι πολλοί πέσανε να τον σταματήσουν, όχι γιατί έχει άδικο αλλά γιατί δεν είναι δεοντολογικό...
> 
> Επίσης μη συγκρίνουμε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει εκατομμύρια πελάτες εδώ και δεκαετίες και φυσικά έχει την υποδομή και το προσωπικό για να ανταπεξέλθει. Οι υπόλοιποι έχουν πολύ λιγότερους πελάτες και επίσης τώρα στήνονται και προσαρμόζονται στα νέα δεδομένα.


Δεν πεσανε να τον σταματησουν. Διαβασε καλα! Απλα οι αλλοι ξυνονται κι αυτοι εχουν να κανουν ΚΑΙ την δικη τους δουλεια

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Οσο για τους εναλλακτικους μην αναφερεσαι γιατι ειναι αδικαιολογητοι.
Πρωτα κανουν μπιζνες και μετα επενδυσεις/αναβαθμισεις.

Κανε ενα tracert στο 79.103.150.204 (ΙΡ μου) και θα καταλαβεις τι εστι 2η σε μεγεθος εταιρια τηλεπικοινωνιων στην ελλαδα.

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ειναι δυνατον πινγκ πανω απο 100 στο πρωτο χοπ?

----------


## zeta

οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι αδικαιολογητοι και απαραδεκτοι. Ας όψετε η απελευθέρωση. Ας μην είχαν τις πλάτες της ΕΕΤΤ και θα βλέπαμε τι θα έκαναν.
Φυσικά και στον ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν και τεμπέληδες, δεν ειναι η ουσία όμως αυτή. Τεμπέληδες υπάρχουν και στις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που συνεργάζομαι εγώ, ως μηχανικός, και είναι μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι, σε κατασκευαστικές και μελετητικές, και όμως λουφάρουν, εις βάρος κάποιων που δουλεύουν. Λοιπόν δεν ειναι αυτό το θέμα. 
Επίσης, πολλές φορές γράφονται και λέγονται διαφορα, με τάση υπερβολής, και όλοι το γνωριζουμε αυτο.
Και στη δουλειά μου, αρκετά συχνά συναντώ μαστόρους, οι οποιίοι και καλά τα ξέρουν όλα και οι μηχανικοί δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Και συναντώ επίσης ξερόλες εμπειροτέχνες. Το τι λένε, δε λέγεται. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως....

----------


## zeta

*προς diastasi*

----------


## diastasi

> *προς diastasi*


Ο Χριστος και η Παναγια. Ειναι δυνατον 160-200ms αποκριση? Δηλαδη που ειμαι? στο Αφγανισταν?

Σε ευχαριστω καλη μου.

----------


## kanenas3

@diastasi & zeta

Θα σας πω μια προσωπική εμπειρία από τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ στην Ερμού (Θεσσαλονίκη). Αφού ίδρωσα για να μου πούμε με ποιον πρέπει να μιλήσω για μετατροπή PCM γραμμής μου λένε πάνε από πίσω Βασ. Ηρακλείου για να δεις τους τεχνικούς. Ε βαρέθηκα να βλέπω τύπους να ρουφάνε τη φραπεδιά να καπνίζουν, να κουτσομπολεύουν κτλ μέχρι να φτάσω στο γραφείο που μου είχαν πει. Όταν τελικά έφτασα εκεί περίμενα 20 λεπτά γιατί ο αρχι...τεχνικός (για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο) μιλούσε με μια γκόμενα στο τηλέφωνο και οι υπόλοιποι στο γραφείο κάνανε ότι δε με βλέπανε. Φυσικά όταν τους ζήτησα βοήθεια μου είπαν ότι μόνο το αφεντικό ξέρει με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένω... Για να μην τα πολυλογώ έφαγα άπειρο χρόνο, άκρη δεν έβγαλα και όταν έφυγα σκότωνα και άνθρωπο.

Την ίδια στιγμή οι ενεργοποιήσεις στην Ερμού γίνονται αμέσως (1-3 μέρες για Connex και σε λιγότερο από μήνα για εναλλακτικούς). Πως νομίζετε ότι γίνονται; Από αυτούς τους ανίκανους; Τα παιδάκια που τρέχουν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ τις κάνουνε. Αν περιμέναμε από τους υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ (κυρίως προ εθελουσίας) τώρα θα παλεύαμε να περάσουμε τις 10.000 συνδέσεις και όχι το 1.000.000.

Όπως ειπώθηκε δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση οι χειρότεροι σε σχέση με τους original δημόσιους υπαλλήλους αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι εργάζονται σε ιδιωτική εταιρία.

Και ναι, άσχετοι και λουφαδόροι υπάρχουν παντού αλλά σε τέτοια συγκέντρωση δεν συναντώνται στη φύση. Γι’ αυτό και λέω ότι λίγο τρέξιμο δε θα τους κάνει κακό...

----------


## diastasi

> @diastasi & zeta
> 
> Θα σας πω μια προσωπική εμπειρία από τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ στην Ερμού (Θεσσαλονίκη). Αφού ίδρωσα για να μου πούμε με ποιον πρέπει να μιλήσω για μετατροπή PCM γραμμής μου λένε πάνε από πίσω Βασ. Ηρακλείου για να δεις τους τεχνικούς. Ε βαρέθηκα να βλέπω τύπους να ρουφάνε τη φραπεδιά να καπνίζουν, να κουτσομπολεύουν κτλ μέχρι να φτάσω στο γραφείο που μου είχαν πει. Όταν τελικά έφτασα εκεί περίμενα 20 λεπτά γιατί ο αρχι...τεχνικός (για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο) μιλούσε με μια γκόμενα στο τηλέφωνο και οι υπόλοιποι στο γραφείο κάνανε ότι δε με βλέπανε. Φυσικά όταν τους ζήτησα βοήθεια μου είπαν ότι μόνο το αφεντικό ξέρει με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένω... Για να μην τα πολυλογώ έφαγα άπειρο χρόνο, άκρη δεν έβγαλα και όταν έφυγα σκότωνα και άνθρωπο.
> 
> Την ίδια στιγμή οι ενεργοποιήσεις στην Ερμού γίνονται αμέσως (1-3 μέρες για Connex και σε λιγότερο από μήνα για εναλλακτικούς). Πως νομίζετε ότι γίνονται; Από αυτούς τους ανίκανους; Τα παιδάκια που τρέχουν από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ τις κάνουνε. Αν περιμέναμε από τους υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ (κυρίως προ εθελουσίας) τώρα θα παλεύαμε να περάσουμε τις 10.000 συνδέσεις και όχι το 1.000.000.
> 
> Όπως ειπώθηκε δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση οι χειρότεροι σε σχέση με τους original δημόσιους υπαλλήλους αλλά μην ξεχνάτε ότι εργάζονται σε ιδιωτική εταιρία.
> 
> Και ναι, άσχετοι και λουφαδόροι υπάρχουν παντού αλλά σε τέτοια συγκέντρωση δεν συναντώνται στη φύση. Γι’ αυτό και λέω ότι λίγο τρέξιμο δε θα τους κάνει κακό...


Συμφωνω!

----------


## maik

> Γι’ αυτό και λέω ότι λίγο τρέξιμο δε θα τους κάνει κακό...


Ελα λοιπον εσυ να τους τρεξεις. Πεδιον δοξης λαμπρον.

----------


## emeliss

Ναι kanenas το βρήκες. Οι 11000 κάθονται και δουλεύουν οι 500-600 της OTEplus. "Στατιστικά στοιχεία" στον αέρα χωρίς μελέτη μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βγάλεις. Μήπως να πατεντάρεις την μέθοδο και να την πουλήσεις στις εταιρείες μελετών;

----------


## kanenas3

Off Topic


		@diastasi

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχαμε Θεσσαλονίκη για μήνες, όπου χάνονταν πακέτα αλλά μετά την αναβάθμιση του Πάσχα όλα καλά. Τώρα που έκανα tracert από forthnet στην IP σου (αν είναι ακόμα ίδια βέβαια) κάνει timeouts μετά τον bbras.

----------


## diastasi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@diastasi
> 
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχαμε Θεσσαλονίκη για μήνες, όπου χάνονταν πακέτα αλλά μετά την αναβάθμιση του Πάσχα όλα καλά. Τώρα που έκανα tracert από forthnet στην IP σου (αν είναι ακόμα ίδια βέβαια) κάνει timeouts μετά τον bbras.


Οχι κανενας.. Η γυναικα μου εκλεισε το ρουτερ κι εχω παρει αλλη ΙΡ 79.103.200.82
Σου ειναι ευκολο να κανεις ενα tracert?

----------


## kanenas3

> Ελα λοιπον εσυ να τους τρεξεις. Πεδιον δοξης λαμπρον.


Αν κρίνω από το logo έχετε καλές σχέσεις με τους καφέδες εκεί στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 





> Ναι kanenas το βρήκες. Οι 11000 κάθονται και δουλεύουν οι 500-600 της OTEplus. "Στατιστικά στοιχεία" στον αέρα χωρίς μελέτη μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βγάλεις. Μήπως να πατεντάρεις την μέθοδο και να την πουλήσεις στις εταιρείες μελετών;


Σχολιάζω αυτά που βλέπω και παρουσιάζω και απόψεις ανθρώπων που εργάζονται για τον ΟΤΕ για να τα στηρίξω. Εσείς τι στοιχεία παρουσιάσατε δηλαδή; Αμφιβάλεις δηλαδή για το ότι οι παλιοί οτετζήδες, τουλάχιστον στην Ερμού ξύνονται ολημερίς; Γιατί στο τέλος θα γίνει Εισαγγελάτος και θα πάω με κάμερα εκεί μέσα και μετά να δω τι θα λέτε...

Όσο για το πόσο κακοπληρωμένοι είναι οι υπάλληλοι του ΟΤΕ (οι παλιοί) έχω να σας ρωτήσω αν τα 2000 ευρώ για λίγες ώρες δουλειάς είναι λίγα.

----------


## emeliss

Έχεις ξεφύγει..."εισαγγελάτο"

Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που τα παρουσιάζεις. 2000 ευρώ οι "παλιοί" για "λίγες ώρες δουλειάς"...

*Απλά ήμαρτον!!!*

----------


## kanenas3

Όλα οκ φαίνονται σήμερα!

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχεις ξεφύγει..."εισαγγελάτο"
> 
> Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που τα παρουσιάζεις. 2000 ευρώ οι "παλιοί" για "λίγες ώρες δουλειάς"...
> 
> *Απλά ήμαρτον!!!*


Ε όταν ξέρω υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ από τους παλιούς και βλέπω προχθές ότι δηλώνει εισοδήματα 32000 ευρώ (από τον ΟΤΕ) και σου λέει και ο ίδιος ότι απορεί γιατί γκρινιάζουν όλοι στον ΟΤΕ αφού για τη δουλειά που κάνουν μια χαρά πληρώνονται...τι να πω;

Αν σου φέρω βιντεάκι με τους Οτετζήδες να ξύνονται θα ηρεμήσεις;;;  :Whistle:

----------


## emeliss

Θα σου βρω βιντεάκι με άλλους που σκίζονται.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δεν είναι λογική αυτή στην οποία έχουμε μπει.

----------


## kanenas3

> Θα σου βρω βιντεάκι με άλλους που σκίζονται.
> 
> Δεν είναι λογική αυτή στην οποία έχουμε μπει.


Δεν αμφιβάλω για το ότι κάποιοι δουλεύουν καθώς είναι προφανές από τον αριθμό των ενεργοποιήσεων που γίνονται. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι μεγάλο μέρος των υπαλλήλων ξύνεται και απορώ γιατί τους υπερασπίζεσαι αφού πρώτα από όλα κάνουν κακό σε όσους τρέχουν. Αν δούλευε το σύνολο των υπαλλήλων όπως έπρεπε θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα για αυτούς που τώρα τρέχουν μόνοι.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι υπερασπίζομαι.

----------


## papail

> Δεν αμφιβάλω για το ότι κάποιοι δουλεύουν καθώς είναι προφανές από τον αριθμό των ενεργοποιήσεων που γίνονται. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί ότι μεγάλο μέρος των υπαλλήλων ξύνεται και απορώ γιατί τους υπερασπίζεσαι αφού πρώτα από όλα κάνουν κακό σε όσους τρέχουν. Αν δούλευε το σύνολο των υπαλλήλων όπως έπρεπε θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολα τα πράγματα για αυτούς που τώρα τρέχουν μόνοι.


Είναι όντως ένα πρόβλημα .και πια λύση προτείνεις;
Να πουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ στους Γερμανούς; (έτσι.για να ξαναμπούμε στο θέμα)

----------


## maik

> Ε όταν ξέρω υπάλληλο του ΟΤΕ από τους παλιούς και βλέπω προχθές ότι δηλώνει εισοδήματα 32000 ευρώ (από τον ΟΤΕ) :


Πως φαινεται οτι αγνοεις στοιχειωδη πραγματα. 
Οταν κανεις την πρωτη σου φορολογικη δηλωση θα τα μαθεις.

Το δηλωμενο εισοδημα περιεχει τα παντα μεσα. Ειναι δηλαδη μεσα ολες οι κρατησεις για ταμεια εφοριες κλπ.
Ουσιατικα τα λεφτα που παιρνει στο χερι ειναι περιπου 25-26 χιλ.
Αν το διαιρεσεις με το 14 δεν βγαινει πανω απο 2000 τον μηνα.
Ειναι πολλα για καποιον που δουλευει 25+ χρονια με οικογενιεα , τυχον πτυχια κλπ;

----------


## vasper

> Θα σου βρω βιντεάκι με άλλους που σκίζονται.


Σε παρακαλώ φέρε το... Θα ήθελα να το δω. Οι αδελφοί Watchofski το έχουν γυρίσει;  :Twisted Evil: 

Τι λέμε ρε παιδιά. Ο ΟΤΕ πωλήθηκε πολλά χρόνια πριν. Το δημόσιο έχει τώρα το 28%... και θα πουλήσει ένα 3%... Το υπόλοιπο το αγοράζει η DT από την MIG και άλλους θεσμικούς. Μάλιστα τίποτα δεν την εμποδίζει από το να αγοράσει από άλλους ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο αυτού που έχει το δημόσιο και να πάρει τον έλεγχο με το έτσι θέλω. Θα χρειαστεί να κάνει δικαστικό αγώνα βέβαια και να μας κάνει ρεζίλι διεθνώς αλλά αν θέλει μπορεί. Αντ' αυτού το δημόσιο φροντίζει να διατηρήσει ένα μέτρο ελέγχου.

Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με τον κ.Τσίπρα που είχε πει ότι η MIG αγόρασε "αέρα" και πούλησε "αέρα" στα 27Ευρώ την μετοχή, πουλάμε "αέρα" για 28Ευρώ την μετοχή. Μπράβο μας που πιάνουμε κορόϊδο την DT!!! Για όσους δεν ξέρουν "αέρας" στα χρηματιστηριακά σημαίνει ότι η μετοχή δεν αξίζει τόσο, κοινώς είναι φούσκα!!!

Σχετικά με τα τιμολόγια, ακόμα και κάτω από την DT, θα υπόκειται στον έλεγχο της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτή είναι η μόνη αρχή υπεύθυνη για τις τιμολογιακές πολιτικές των εταιριών τηλεπικοινωνιών και συνεχίζει να είναι άσχετα με το ποιος έχει τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλη εταιρία. 

Τέλος έχω γελάσει πολύ αυτές τις μέρες με τους λεονταρισμούς αυτών που πούλησαν το 67% (τότε δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση αλήθεια και είναι τώρα που πουλάνε το 3%; ) και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που λέει για 51%. Πάλι καλά που δεν μιλάνε για "μία χρυσή μετοχή που θα ανήκει στο δημόσιο", γιατί τότε θα έπεφτα κάτω από τα γέλια και δεν θα μπορούσα να γράψω ούτε στο forum!!!

----------


## diastasi

> Όλα οκ φαίνονται σήμερα!


Ok? Ωχ παναγια μου. Δηλαδη αν δεν ειναι οκ ποσο επρεπε ναναι το latency? 1200?  :Razz: 
Πιο πριν ηταν πανω απο 150 και μολις τωρα ειναι 100
Απο Ξανθη/Καβαλα μονο ή Γενικα Β.Ελλαδα αραγε εχει προβλημα?
Η μονο εγω?

----------


## mes

> Πως φαινεται οτι αγνοεις στοιχειωδη πραγματα. 
> Οταν κανεις την πρωτη σου φορολογικη δηλωση θα τα μαθεις.
> 
> Το δηλωμενο εισοδημα περιεχει τα παντα μεσα. Ειναι δηλαδη μεσα ολες οι κρατησεις για ταμεια εφοριες κλπ.
> Ουσιατικα τα λεφτα που παιρνει στο χερι ειναι περιπου 25-26 χιλ.
> Αν το διαιρεσεις με το 14 δεν βγαινει πανω απο 2000 τον μηνα.
> Ειναι πολλα για καποιον που δουλευει 25+ χρονια με οικογενιεα , τυχον πτυχια κλπ;



Μα το θεμα δεν ειναι να μην πληρωνονται καλα αλλα να κανουν τη δουλεια τους ας παιρνουν και 50000 καλα κανουν και τη δουλεια τους στη πλειοψηφια καλα τη κανουν

----------


## emeliss

> Τέλος έχω γελάσει πολύ αυτές τις μέρες με τους λεονταρισμούς αυτών που πούλησαν το 67% (τότε δεν ήταν κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση αλήθεια και είναι τώρα που πουλάνε το 3%; ) και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που λέει για 51%. Πάλι καλά που δεν μιλάνε για "μία χρυσή μετοχή που θα ανήκει στο δημόσιο", γιατί τότε θα έπεφτα κάτω από τα γέλια και δεν θα μπορούσα να γράψω ούτε στο forum!!!


Μακάρι να γέλαγα και εγώ με αυτές τις δηλώσεις. Απλά μου ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι με τα μικροκομματικά παιχνίδια τους.

----------


## maik

> Σύμφωνα μάλιστα με τον κ.Τσίπρα που είχε πει ότι η MIG αγόρασε "αέρα" και πούλησε "αέρα" στα 27Ευρώ την μετοχή, πουλάμε "αέρα" για 28Ευρώ την μετοχή. Μπράβο μας που πιάνουμε κορόϊδο την DT!!! Για όσους δεν ξέρουν "αέρας" στα χρηματιστηριακά σημαίνει ότι η μετοχή δεν αξίζει τόσο, κοινώς είναι φούσκα!!!
> 
> Σχετικά με τα τιμολόγια, ακόμα και κάτω από την DT, θα υπόκειται στον έλεγχο της ΕΕΤΤ. Αυτή είναι η μόνη αρχή υπεύθυνη για τις τιμολογιακές πολιτικές των εταιριών τηλεπικοινωνιών και συνεχίζει να είναι άσχετα με το ποιος έχει τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλη εταιρία. 
> !


Η MIG αγορασε με μεσο ορο 21 € και πουλαει 27 . παιρνει δηλαδη αερα 6€ ~ για το 20% των μετοχων . Το κρατος παιρνει αερα 7€ για το *3%*. Τεραστια επιτυχια της κυβερνησης :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Η ΕΕΤΤ επεμβαινει οταν παει να χτυπηθει ο ανταγωνισμος , αυτο γινεται με μειωση τιμης οχι με αυξηση.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Αν κρίνω από το logo έχετε καλές σχέσεις με τους καφέδες εκεί στον ΟΤΕ


 :Respekt: 




> Ναι kanenas το βρήκες. Οι 11000 κάθονται και δουλεύουν οι 500-600 της OTEplus. "Στατιστικά στοιχεία" στον αέρα χωρίς μελέτη μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βγάλεις. Μήπως να πατεντάρεις την μέθοδο και να την πουλήσεις στις εταιρείες μελετών;


Αντίστοιχη μελέτη έχεις εσύ? Αν όχι τότε ο καθένας μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται το οτιδήποτε




> Θα σου βρω βιντεάκι με άλλους που σκίζονται.


Avi είναι ή wmv?  :ROFL: 




> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι υπερασπίζομαι.


Φυσικά έχουμε καταλάβει  :Razz:

----------


## papail

> Αντίστοιχη μελέτη έχεις εσύ? Αν όχι τότε ο καθένας μπορεί να ισχυρίζεται το οτιδήποτε


Αυτό είναι το θέμα .
ότι λέτε το μακρύ και το κοντό σας

----------


## emeliss

dekanea, μπράβο!!!

Για ακόμα μια φορά έκανες ένα post όλο νόημα. Κακώς σου απαντάω, αλλά πραγματικά μπράβο!

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι υπερασπίζομαι.


Δε θέλεις να ξεπουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ, το ξέρουμε. Παράλληλα όμως και στην προσπάθεια σου να το αποδείξεις, δείχνεις και άλλες τάσεις.





> Είναι όντως ένα πρόβλημα .και πια λύση προτείνεις;
> Να πουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ στους Γερμανούς; (έτσι.για να ξαναμπούμε στο θέμα)


Να υποχρεωθούνε να δουλέψουνε, όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι, είτε αυτό γίνει με τους Γερμανούς, είτε με αλλαγή του κανονισμού και της σύμβασης τους.





> Πως φαινεται οτι αγνοεις στοιχειωδη πραγματα. 
> Οταν κανεις την πρωτη σου φορολογικη δηλωση θα τα μαθεις.
> 
> Το δηλωμενο εισοδημα περιεχει τα παντα μεσα. Ειναι δηλαδη μεσα ολες οι κρατησεις για ταμεια εφοριες κλπ.
> Ουσιατικα τα λεφτα που παιρνει στο χερι ειναι περιπου 25-26 χιλ.
> Αν το διαιρεσεις με το 14 δεν βγαινει πανω απο 2000 τον μηνα.
> Ειναι πολλα για καποιον που δουλευει 25+ χρονια με οικογενιεα , τυχον πτυχια κλπ;


Τα 32.000 ευρώ που έγραψα είναι οι αποδοχές του από τον ΟΤΕ και το τόνισα άλλα μάλλον σε καίει να αποδείξεις ότι είναι λίγα και δεν προσέχεις. Ναι τα 25.000 ευρώ είναι πολλά για κάποιον που δε δουλεύει ακόμα και 100+ χρόνια να δουλεύει και ας έχει 35 παιδιά και 100 πτυχία. Πληρώνεσαι για να δουλεύεις και όχι για να κάθεσαι. Τι σχέση έχουν τα χρόνια, τα παιδιά και τα πτυχία αν δεν πληρείς τη βασική προϋπόθεση; 

Σκέψου τώρα αυτούς που είναι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σκίζονται και παίρνουνε λιγότερα από 1000 ευρώ/μήνα. Αν θέλεις σχολίασε...αλλά προσωπικά δε θα έμπαινα στον κόπο...

----------


## dekaneas297

> Αυτό είναι το θέμα .
> ότι λέτε το μακρύ και το κοντό σας


Όπως κι εσεις  :Wink: 




> dekanea, μπράβο!!!
> 
> Για ακόμα μια φορά έκανες ένα post όλο νόημα. Κακώς σου απαντάω, αλλά πραγματικά μπράβο!


Thanks  :Clap: 
Ενώ τα δικά σου ήταν όλα μέσα στο νόημα  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Mπορείτε να μείνετε στο θέμα ,χωρίς να υπάρχουν αντιπαραθέσεις που μόνον ουσία δεν έχουν;
Η οκνηρία είναι φαινόμενο όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ ,αλλά παντού ,όπως και τ'αντίθετο.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να εργαστεί ,το κάνει παντού το ίδιο.Βολές κατά ΟΤΕ μόνον επικοδομητικές δεν είναι.
Χάνεται το ζητούμενο,πού 'ναι άλλο κι εν προκειμένω θέματι ,η πώληση(ουσιαστικά) του οργανισμού,
μέρος του ή ολοκλήρου.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Δε θέλεις να ξεπουληθεί ο ΟΤΕ, το ξέρουμε


Να πουληθεί εννοείς  :Razz:

----------


## maik

> Σκέψου τώρα αυτούς που είναι στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, σκίζονται και παίρνουνε λιγότερα από 1000 ευρώ/μήνα. Αν θέλεις σχολίασε...αλλά προσωπικά δε θα έμπαινα στον κόπο...


Βρες μου εναν (1) που δουλευει οπουδηποτε για 25 χρονια και παιρνει 1000€ σε οποιον τομεα θελεις.

Η σχεση σου με την αγορα εργασιας ειναι ανυπαρκτη.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Η MIG αγορασε με μεσο ορο 21 € και πουλαει 27 . παιρνει δηλαδη αερα 6€ ~ για το 20% των μετοχων . Το κρατος παιρνει αερα 7€ για το *3%*. Τεραστια επιτυχια της κυβερνησης
> 
> Η ΕΕΤΤ επεμβαινει οταν παει να χτυπηθει ο ανταγωνισμος , αυτο γινεται με μειωση τιμης οχι με αυξηση.


με 20 ευρώ εκλεισε την Παρασκευή, οπότε στα 28 οπυ πουλάει, ακουμπάει το 40%. Εχει κάτι γελοίο αυτό ? Αντίθετα, πολύ σοβαρό είναι, δεν είναι δηλαδη μια σκέτη απο  3% εννοώ. Για κανα 20% λογικό θα ήταν-είναι να δωθεί ένας σεβαστός "αέρας" όπως τον λέτε

----------


## kanenas3

> Βρες μου εναν (1) που δουλευει οπουδηποτε για 25 χρονια και παιρνει 1000€ σε οποιον τομεα θελεις.
> 
> Η σχεση σου με την αγορα εργασιας ειναι ανυπαρκτη.


Χαχαχα! Μάλλον ζεις σε άλλο κόσμο...σε κάποιο παράλληλο σύμπαν διαφορετικά δεν εξηγείται η άγνοια σου.

Πολύ καλό επίσης ότι ο μόνιμος οτετζής έχει σχέση με την αγορά εργασίας!!!  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> με 20 ευρώ εκλεισε την Παρασκευή, οπότε στα 28 οπυ πουλάει, ακουμπάει το 40%. Εχει κάτι γελοίο αυτό ? Αντίθετα, πολύ σοβαρό είναι, δεν είναι δηλαδη μια σκέτη απο  3% εννοώ. Για κανα 20% λογικό θα ήταν-είναι να δωθεί ένας σεβαστός "αέρας" όπως τον λέτε


Ήταν θέμα γοήτρου για την κυβέρνηση να αποδείξει. λόγω της πίεσης από την αντιπολίτευση, ότι μπορεί να πουλήσει ακριβότερα από τη MIG. Είναι λογικό για το 3% να μπορεί να πιέσει για μεγαλύτερη τιμή καθώς το συνολικό κόστος είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερο σε σχέση με το 20%.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Mπορείτε να μείνετε στο θέμα ,χωρίς να υπάρχουν αντιπαραθέσεις που μόνον ουσία δεν έχουν;


Εχεις δίκιο σε αυτό




> Η οκνηρία είναι φαινόμενο όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ ,αλλά παντού


Στην ιδιωτική εταιρεία που δουλέυω αν είμαι οκνηρός, παίρνω πόδι την άλλη μέρα




> Βολές κατά ΟΤΕ μόνον επικοδομητικές δεν είναι


Να λέμε μόνο επαίνους? Η κριτική απαγορεύεται?




> Βρες μου εναν (1) που δουλευει οπουδηποτε για 25 χρονια και παιρνει 1000€ σε οποιον τομεα θελεις.


1? Excel ολόκληρο σου βρίσκω, αν πάρω τους εργαζόμενους μόνο του οικοδομικού μου τετραγώνου

----------


## emeliss

> Mπορείτε να μείνετε στο θέμα ,χωρίς να υπάρχουν αντιπαραθέσεις που μόνον ουσία δεν έχουν;
> Η οκνηρία είναι φαινόμενο όχι μόνο στον ΟΤΕ ,αλλά παντού ,όπως και τ'αντίθετο.
> Αν κάποιος θέλει να εργαστεί ,το κάνει παντού το ίδιο.Βολές κατά ΟΤΕ μόνον επικοδομητικές δεν είναι.
> Χάνεται το ζητούμενο,πού 'ναι άλλο κι εν προκειμένω θέματι ,η πώληση(ουσιαστικά) του οργανισμού,
> μέρος του ή ολοκλήρου.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Βλέπεις σήμερα είναι Κυριακή, νέα πληροφόρηση θα υπάρχει από αύριο. Αυτά που παρουσίασε η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν σχολιάστηκαν από τους υπέρμαχους της πώλησης γιατί τα έγραψε "αντιπολιτευόμενη" εφημερίδα. Άρα με κάτι έπρεπε να ασχοληθούν και εμείς σαν μικρά παιδιά πέσαμε κανονικά στην παγίδα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Βλέπεις σήμερα είναι Κυριακή, νέα πληροφόρηση θα υπάρχει από αύριο. Αυτά που παρουσίασε η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν σχολιάστηκαν από τους υπέρμαχους της πώλησης γιατί τα έγραψε "αντιπολιτευόμενη" εφημερίδα. Άρα με κάτι έπρεπε να ασχοληθούν και εμείς σαν μικρά παιδιά πέσαμε κανονικά στην παγίδα.


Εμείς σχολιάζουμε αλλά δεν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο και ουσιαστικό εκτός και αν έχω χάσει κάτι. Εσύ γιατί δε σχολιάζεις για την πορεία του ΟΤΕ, την πορεία των κερδών του που άφησα πριν από μερικές σελίδες...;

----------


## diastasi

Off Topic


		Σημερα που ειναι Κυριακή δεν κανετε κι ενα διαλλειμα να ψησετε κανενα κοψιδι? Κι αυριο μερα ειναι   :Wink: 



Τα μαθατε? οπως ο προκατοχος του κουβελας με την τρυπα του, και ο Παπαγεωργο θα σκαψει να περασει οπτικες στην πολη (εργο που θα συνεχισει ο Μελλοντας Δημαρχος Ψωμια) για να κανει καμια Δημοτικη τηλεπικ. εταιρια.  :ROFL:  Εκει να δεις ενδιαφερον η DT.  :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		δεν κανω πλακα. φημες που διερευσαν απο ατομα της ΤΒ100.

----------


## emeliss

Τι να σχολιάσω; Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν πως ήταν ελλειματικός 2 χρόνια. Αυτά λέω και εγώ. Αν ψάξεις λίγο παραπάνω θα δεις ότι την μια χρονιά ήταν οι ολυμπιακοί και την άλλη η εθελουσία (βάζοντας όλο το κόστος σε μια χρονιά). Με αυτήν την ευκαιρία πήγαν το θέμα στην βουλή και στην ουσία ενεργοποίησαν τον νόμο περί προβληματικών ΔΕΚΟ. Την συνέχεια την ξέρουμε.

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν εταιρεία με οικονομικό πρόβλημα!

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σημερα που ειναι Κυριακή δεν κανετε κι ενα διαλλειμα να ψησετε κανενα κοψιδι? Κι αυριο μερα ειναι




Off Topic



Από την μία ψήνω, από την άλλη πίνω καφέ και που και που ρίχνω και μια ματιά στο net.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Ήταν θέμα γοήτρου για την κυβέρνηση να αποδείξει. λόγω της πίεσης από την αντιπολίτευση, ότι μπορεί να πουλήσει ακριβότερα από τη MIG. Είναι λογικό για το 3% να μπορεί να πιέσει για μεγαλύτερη τιμή καθώς το συνολικό κόστος είναι κατά πολύ μικρότερο σε σχέση με το 20%.


ε΄γω υποστηρίζω πως ήταν απλά πανεύκολοι χειρισμοί, που ούτε βαρέθηκαν να κάνουν, ουτε έχουν και μεγάλα έστω περιθώρια απόκρυψης, όπως "παλαιά". Πολύ πιθανόν να οφείλεται στον "ανταγωνισμό" που αναφέρεις.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Βλέπεις σήμερα είναι Κυριακή, νέα πληροφόρηση θα υπάρχει από αύριο. Αυτά που παρουσίασε η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν σχολιάστηκαν από τους υπέρμαχους της πώλησης γιατί τα έγραψε "αντιπολιτευόμενη" εφημερίδα. Άρα με κάτι έπρεπε να ασχοληθούν και εμείς σαν μικρά παιδιά πέσαμε κανονικά στην παγίδα.


Μα καλά τι περίμενες? Να γράψει διθυράμβους για την κυβέρνηση η Ελευθεροτυπία? Δεν το έκανε ποτέ και δεν θα το κάνει ούτε τώρα. Οπότε η οποιαδήποτε κριτική της για εξαγωγή αντικειμενικών συμπερασμάτων πάει περίπατο.

----------


## emeliss

Αντικειμενικά συμπεράσματα; Στα πάντα μπαίνει το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο. Η ζωή δεν είναι αριθμητική.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Αντικειμενικά συμπεράσματα; Στα πάντα μπαίνει το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο. Η ζωή δεν είναι αριθμητική.


Άλλο το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο και άλλο οι "κομματικοποιημένες" εφημερίδες που επί 4 χρόνια κράζουν μια κυβέρνηση όταν δεν είναι του ιδίου κόμματος ενώ την θεοποιούν όταν είναι αυτού. Και στην Ελλάδα μόνο τέτοιες έχουμε (δυστυχώς)



Off Topic


		Το "εφημερίδα φιλικά προσκείμενης στο τάδε κόμμα" πολύ γελάω όταν το ακούω. Παρωδία σκέτη. "Κομματικά προσκείμενης" γιατί φοβούνται να πουν? Α ξέχασα, η δημοσιογραφία είναι ελέυθερη και ανεξάρτητη

----------


## kanenas3

[QUOTE=emeliss;2029311]Τι να σχολιάσω; Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν πως ήταν ελλειματικός 2 χρόνια. Αυτά λέω και εγώ. Αν ψάξεις λίγο παραπάνω θα δεις ότι την μια χρονιά ήταν οι ολυμπιακοί και την άλλη η εθελουσία (βάζοντας όλο το κόστος σε μια χρονιά). Με αυτήν την ευκαιρία πήγαν το θέμα στην βουλή και στην ουσία ενεργοποίησαν τον νόμο περί προβληματικών ΔΕΚΟ. Την συνέχεια την ξέρουμε.

Συμφωνούμε για την αιτία των ζημιών. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ χάνει πελάτες αυξάνει πλέον τα κέρδη του. Πριν το 2004 είχε μεν περισσότερα κέρδη αλλά αν υπολογίσεις την έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού καθώς και το διαφορετικό λογιστικό σύστημα (ελληνικό έναντι διεθνούς) θα δεις ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο ανθηρά τα πράγματα. Προσωπικά δε προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι είναι προβληματικός ο ΟΤΕ αλλά να δείξω ότι θα λειτουργεί πιο αποτελεσματικά με τη νέα διοίκηση.




> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως ο ΟΤΕ δεν ήταν εταιρεία με οικονομικό πρόβλημα!


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι δε θα είχε προβλήματα αν δεν είχαν γίνει όλα αυτά;

----------


## emeliss

Δεν έχει γίνει καμία τρομακτική αλλαγή. Βέβαια, σίγουρος δεν μπορεί να είναι κανένας.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Αντικειμενικά συμπεράσματα; Στα πάντα μπαίνει το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο. Η ζωή δεν είναι αριθμητική.


δεν είναι
απλά για μερικούς τα νούμερα είναι απλά και εργαλείο
για άλλους είναι μανία όπως λές
και για άλλους κάτι που τρέχει στα γύφτικα απλά
όλοι μεροκάματο βγάζουν πάντως, μεγάλο-μικρό, το ξέρουμε κι απο πρώτο κι απο τρίτο χερι, δεν περιμένουμε και βίντεο

----------


## papail

> Συμφωνούμε για την αιτία των ζημιών. Το θέμα είναι ότι ενώ χάνει πελάτες αυξάνει πλέον τα κέρδη του. Πριν το 2004 είχε μεν περισσότερα κέρδη αλλά αν υπολογίσεις την έλλειψη ανταγωνισμού καθώς και το διαφορετικό λογιστικό σύστημα (ελληνικό έναντι διεθνούς) θα δεις ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο ανθηρά τα πράγματα.


Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.............



> Προσωπικά δε προσπαθώ να αποδείξω ότι είναι προβληματικός ο ΟΤΕ


..και πολύ καλά κάνεις , γιατί δεν ιχύει κάτι τέτοιο....



> ....αλλά να δείξω ότι θα λειτουργεί πιο αποτελεσματικά με τη νέα διοίκηση.


Εδώ είναι ο πυρήνας της διαφωνίας μας.

Το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν είναι ικανό να τον Διοικήσει;
Δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες , ικανοί να τον διοικήσουν;
Δηλαδή η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση , παραδέχεται ότι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το Διοικήσει;
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα προφανώς έχουν και οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις;( ΔΕΗ . ΕΛΤΑ .ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ κ.λ.π.)

*Μήπως έρχεται η σειρά τους;*

Και καλά αφού αυτοί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να διοικήσουν τον ΟΤΕ , 
πως λένε ότι είναι ικανοί να κυβερνούν ολόκληρη της Ελλάδα;

Μήπως να τους διώξουμε  , και να φέρουμε τους Γερμανούς να μας κυβερνήσουν;

O X I 

Aν ο ΟΤΕ και οποιαδήποτε επιχείρηση έχει πρόβλημα Διοίκησης ,
*αποκλειστικά ευθύνονται τα κόμματα* και οι εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις 
που κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια ξηλώνουν όλο το σύστημα ιεραρχίας 
και το ξαναχτίζουν από την αρχή 
και απαξιώνουν τα παλιά στελέχη . .

Τον ΟΤΕ , τον πουλάνε (όπως θα κάνουν και με τι άλλες επιχειρήσεις) , 
για να μαζέψουν κανένα ευρώ 
για να καλύψουν έτσι την ανεπάρκειά τους και την ανικανότητα τους 
στην διακυβέρνηση της Χώρας και στην διαχείρηση των Οικονομικών της.

----------


## emeliss

papail απλά  :Respekt:

----------


## atheos71

Πολιτικά ακριβής προσέγγιση. :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

Όντως το πρόβλημα είναι στη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ και γενικότερα των ΔΕΚΟ. Το αστείο είναι η εμφανέστατη διαφορά εταιριών που ιδρύθηκαν πρόσφατα (Cosmote) σε σχέση με τις παλιές παραδοσιακές ΟΤΕ, ΔΕΗ κτλ. Από τη μια έχουμε την Cosmote που έχει τη Vodafone για πρωινό και από την άλλη τον ΟΤΕ που χρειάστηκε τουλάχιστον τρεις μεγάλες αλλαγές για να γίνει ανταγωνιστικός και μάλιστα σε μια φάση που ο ανταγωνισμός δεν έχει ακόμα γίνει απειλητικός.

Φυσικά η περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ είναι και σχετικά εύκολη με την έννοια ότι είναι μια αγορά ελάχιστα ανταγωνιστική (ως προς τον ΟΤΕ πάντα). Σκέψου την Ολυμπιακή όπου έχει να ανταγωνιστεί τους πάντες και είναι μάλιστα μια μικρή εταιρία και όχι η μεγαλύτερη όπως είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

Τα προβλήματα της διοίκησης των ΔΕΚΟ είναι διαχρονικά και αφορούν τόσο τις κυβερνήσεις όσο και την αντιπολίτευση που πολλές φορές παρέσυρε κυβερνήσης σε εντελώς λάθος κατευθύνσεις. Δεν είναι θέμα ικανότητας αλλά θέμα νοοτροπίας. Για παράδειγμα ο Αθανασόπουλος που είναι ένας από τους ικανότερους Έλληνες μάνατζερ δε μπορεί να διοικήσει γιατί έπεσε πάνω στους σκληροπυρηνικούς ΔΕΗτζήδες. Ο Έλληνας δε δέχεται εύκολα εντολή από άλλον Έλληνα γιατί πάντα θεωρεί τον εαυτό του ανώτερο.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το μεγαλύτερο όφελος θα είναι η αλλαγή στη νοοτροπία. Οι Γερμανοί έχουν περάσει αυτά που περνάει τώρα ο ΟΤΕ και πιθανότατα μπορούνε να το αντιμετωπίσουν αποτελεσματικότερα. Η απεμπλοκή των κυβερνήσεων θα δώσει μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία κινήσεων στη διοίκηση και η δεδομένη τεχνογνωσία θα κάνει τη διαφορά.

Οι ευθύνη των κυβερνήσεων είναι που δεν εξασφάλισαν τις συνθήκες εκείνες που θα επέτρεπαν την αποτελεσματική διοίκηση των ΔΕΚΟ. Οι ΔΕΚΟ έχουν διοικητή (διορισμένο) ο οποίος είναι και υπεύθυνος και δεν τις διοικεί η εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. Δηλαδή από τους δεκάδες διοικητές και τόσες κυβερνήσεις κανένας δεν ήταν ικανός; Δεν είναι περίεργο ότι δεν υπήρξαν ούτε ελάχιστες διαφορές στη λειτουργία τους; Ήταν δηλαδή όλοι τους εξίσου άσχετοι; Το πρόβλημα είναι και πάλι η νοοτροπία. Αυτός που δε θέλει να δουλέψει και είναι μόνιμος δε θα δουλέψει όποιος και να είναι ο διοικητής, ότι και να κάνει.

Οι λύσεις είναι γνωστές αλλά επώδυνες για τους βολεμένους και όσο υπάρχει ανώριμη αντιπολίτευση (μιλάω για όλα τα κόμματα και όχι μόνο για τη σημερινή σύνθεση) όπου κράζει όποιον πάει να κάνει την παραμικρή διόρθωση δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## vasper

> Το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν είναι ικανό να τον Διοικήσει;


Το δημόσιο δεν πρέπει να διοικεί επιχειρήσεις. Απλό. Τόσα χρόνια διοικούσε το δημόσιο και έπρεπε να πουληθεί στον ιδιωτικό τομέα για να γίνουν σωστές επενδύσεις.




> Δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες , ικανοί να τον διοικήσουν;
> Δηλαδή η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση , παραδέχεται ότι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το Διοικήσει;
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα προφανώς έχουν και οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις;( ΔΕΗ . ΕΛΤΑ .ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ κ.λ.π.)
> 
> *Μήπως έρχεται η σειρά τους;*


Έλληνες ικανοί φυσικά και υπάρχουν. Το ότι μία επιχείρηση δεν διοικείται από Έλληνες δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν διοικούνται άλλες. Τι μανία είναι αυτή από την αριστερά ξαφνικά να γίνουν εθνικιστές; Και μάλιστα με επιχειρήσεις; 

Τέλος ας την αγόραζαν Έλληνες. Αλλά βλέπεις δεν θέλουν να επενδύσουν φαίνεται... Θέλουν μόνο τα έτοιμα από προμήθειες.




> Και καλά αφού αυτοί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να διοικήσουν τον ΟΤΕ , 
> πως λένε ότι είναι ικανοί να κυβερνούν ολόκληρη της Ελλάδα;
> 
> Μήπως να τους διώξουμε  , και να φέρουμε τους Γερμανούς να μας κυβερνήσουν;
> 
> O X I


Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές που επαναλαμβάνεις; Κρατικισμός είναι αυτό που θες δηλαδή; Ε με αυτή την κυβέρνηση δεν θα τον έχεις. Ψήφισε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ΚΚΕ να στα κρατικοποιήσουν όλα. Α μα πια...




> Aν ο ΟΤΕ και οποιαδήποτε επιχείρηση έχει πρόβλημα Διοίκησης ,
> *αποκλειστικά ευθύνονται τα κόμματα* και οι εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις 
> που κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια ξηλώνουν όλο το σύστημα ιεραρχίας 
> και το ξαναχτίζουν από την αρχή 
> και απαξιώνουν τα παλιά στελέχη . .


Τόση απαξίωση που δίνουν  40% απάνω από την αξία της μετοχής για το 3%!!!




> Τον ΟΤΕ , τον πουλάνε (όπως θα κάνουν και με τι άλλες επιχειρήσεις) , 
> για να μαζέψουν κανένα ευρώ 
> για να καλύψουν έτσι την ανεπάρκειά τους και την ανικανότητα τους 
> στην διακυβέρνηση της Χώρας και στην διαχείρηση των Οικονομικών της.


Τον ΟΤΕ όπως και άλλες επιχειρήσεις τον πουλάνε γιατί το κράτος δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας. Αν δεν σου αρέσει την λύση στην είπα λίγες γραμμές ποιο πάνω. Τα περί ανικανότητας ή ανεπάρκειας σε αυτούς που πούλησαν το 67% αν θες (που για μένα καλά έκαναν). Όχι στο 3%!!!

----------


## emeliss

> Τι ανοησίες είναι αυτές που επαναλαμβάνεις; Κρατικισμός είναι αυτό που θες δηλαδή; Ε με αυτή την κυβέρνηση δεν θα τον έχεις. Ψήφισε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή ΚΚΕ να στα κρατικοποιήσουν όλα. Α μα πια...


Ανοησίες είναι στα αυτιά σου. Μπορούσες να πεις τα υπόλοιπα χωρίς τον χαρακτηρισμό και χωρίς εμένα τώρα να στον επιστρέφω.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τόσα χρόνια διοικούσε το δημόσιο και έπρεπε να πουληθεί στον ιδιωτικό τομέα για να γίνουν σωστές επενδύσεις.


Τις σωστές επενδύσεις τις έκαναν διοικητές διορισμένοι από το ελληνικό κράτος. Άρα δεν είναι δικαιολογία ότι το κράτος δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας.

Θα τα βρούμε μπροστά μας. Έχουμε και άλλα για ξεπούλημα. Πρώτα τα δύο μεγάλα λιμάνια, μετά η ΔΕΗ και τα ΕΛΤΑ, το χειρότερο ίσως όλων δηλαδή τα νοσοκομεία, η εκπαίδευση και ότι άλλο βρουν. Τότε όμως θα είναι αργά και αφού νιώσουν τις επιπτώσεις στο πετσί τους πολλοί θα μετανιώσουν αυτό που ψήφιζαν τόσα χρόνια.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Τον ΟΤΕ όπως και άλλες επιχειρήσεις τον πουλάνε γιατί το κράτος δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας. Αν δεν σου αρέσει την λύση στην είπα λίγες γραμμές ποιο πάνω


 :One thumb up: 
Μερικοί φαίνεται αναπολούν και ονειρεύονται κομμουνιστικά καθεστώτα στην Ελλάδα




> Θα τα βρούμε μπροστά μας. Έχουμε και άλλα για ξεπούλημα. Πρώτα τα δύο μεγάλα λιμάνια, μετά η ΔΕΗ και τα ΕΛΤΑ, το χειρότερο ίσως όλων δηλαδή τα νοσοκομεία, η εκπαίδευση και ότι άλλο βρουν. Τότε όμως θα είναι αργά και αφού νιώσουν τις επιπτώσεις στο πετσί τους πολλοί θα μετανιώσουν αυτό που ψήφιζαν τόσα χρόνια.


Έλεος με τα ψέμματα σας. Σταματήστε να τρομοκρατείται τον κόσμο. Υπάρχει ΕΘΝΙΚΟ Σύστημα Υγείας και ΕΘΝΙΚΗ παιδεία βάση ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ. ΔΕΝ γίνεται να πουληθούν αυτά όπως διαλαλείται. Ήμαρτον όχι άλλα ψέματα.
Μα καλά, τόσο εντατικά μαθήματα κάνει το ΚΚΕ?

----------


## emeliss

Ξεκόλλα από το pc σου και πήγαινε μια βόλτα σε κανένα νοσοκομείο να δεις τα πανό για τις "συμπράξεις". Όσο για την παιδεία καλύτερα να μην το ανοίξω το στοματάκι μου.

Η λέξη σύμπραξη με κάνει και βγάζω σπυράκια.

----------


## zeta

> Συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.............
> ..και πολύ καλά κάνεις , γιατί δεν ιχύει κάτι τέτοιο....
> 
> 
> Εδώ είναι ο πυρήνας της διαφωνίας μας.
> 
> Το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν είναι ικανό να τον Διοικήσει;
> Δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες , ικανοί να τον διοικήσουν;
> Δηλαδή η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση , παραδέχεται ότι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το Διοικήσει;
> ...


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt: 

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μερικοί φαίνεται αναπολούν και ονειρεύονται κομμουνιστικά καθεστώτα στην Ελλάδα
> 
> 
> 
> Έλεος με τα ψέμματα σας. Σταματήστε να τρομοκρατείται τον κόσμο. Υπάρχει ΕΘΝΙΚΟ Σύστημα Υγείας και ΕΘΝΙΚΗ παιδεία βάση ΣΥΝΤΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ. ΔΕΝ γίνεται να πουληθούν αυτά όπως διαλαλείται. Ήμαρτον όχι άλλα ψέματα.
> Μα καλά, τόσο εντατικά μαθήματα κάνει το ΚΚΕ?


οποιος δε θελει να πουληθει η χωρα του, ψηφιζει ΚΚΕ? και δεχεται προπαγανδα απο το ΚΚΕ και το καθε ΚΚΕ? αυτό υποτιμά τη νοημοσυνη μας.... Η ελλάδα ειναι μικρη χωρα και θα μπορουσε μια χαρα οι οργανισμοι ενδιαφεροντος να μην ξεπουλιιουνται, και οι εργαζομενοι εκει να διατηρησουν τα δικαιωματα τους που τα κερδισαν με αγωνες, και επισης το κρατος θα μπορουσε να βαλει χερι στους ιδιωτες επιχειρηματιες που κρατανε σκλαβους τη γενια των 700 ευρω, και να πληρωσουν και τα χρωστουμενα στο ΙΚΑ!! αλλα αφου πατανε πανω στην ταξικη παλη, και βρισκουν κοσμο που τους ψηφιζουν και συμπεριφερεται (ο κοσμος) σαν κληρονομος του Ωνάση, ενω ειναι σκλαβος των 700 ευρω, ε, καλα μας κανουν λοιπον, οτι αξιζουμε εχουμε.

τώρα για την παιδία και την υγεία, θα βγουμε off topic, αλλα ειδικα στην παιδία τα γ@@@@ε όλα.

----------


## emeliss

> Μα καλά, τόσο εντατικά μαθήματα κάνει το ΚΚΕ?


Κάπου έχω το πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονιμάτων.... 

μα που το έβαλα.....

θα το βρω και θα στο στείλω.

----------


## dekaneas297

> οποιος δε θελει να πουληθει η χωρα του, ψηφιζει ΚΚΕ? και δεχεται προπαγανδα απο το ΚΚΕ και το καθε ΚΚΕ?


Δεν πουλήθηκε η χώρα μου, ο ΟΤΕ πουλήθηκε. Και όποιος ταυτίζει τη χώρα με τον ΟΤΕ ή είναι ανόητος ή ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ.




> Η ελλάδα ειναι μικρη χωρα και θα μπορουσε μια χαρα οι οργανισμοι ενδιαφεροντος να μην ξεπουλιιουνται


Έχει καμιά σχέση το μέγεθος της χώρας με την ιδιωτικοποίηση οργανισμών? Αν υπάρχει καμιά τέτοια θεωρία ευχαρίστως να την δω




> και οι εργαζομενοι εκει να διατηρησουν τα δικαιωματα τους που τα κερδισαν με αγωνες


Έχασαν κανένα δικαίωμα οι ΟΤΕτζήδες με τον ερχομό της DT ή φημολογείτε/προπαγανδίζεται (από ποιους άραγε?  :Razz: ) οτι ΘΑ χάσουν?




> και επισης το κρατος θα μπορουσε να βαλει χερι στους ιδιωτες επιχειρηματιες που κρατανε σκλαβους τη γενια των 700 ευρω


1500 ευρώ βασικό μισθό για όλους. Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει?  :Razz: 




> πατανε πανω στην ταξικη παλη


Τι μου θυμίζει, τι μου θυμίζει?  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Άρα εσύ δεκανέα είσαι ή έξυπνος ή αντι-ΚΚΕ. Για το ένα είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## kanenas3

> Τις σωστές επενδύσεις τις έκαναν διοικητές διορισμένοι από το ελληνικό κράτος. Άρα δεν είναι δικαιολογία ότι το κράτος δεν είναι επιχειρηματίας.
> 
> Θα τα βρούμε μπροστά μας. Έχουμε και άλλα για ξεπούλημα. Πρώτα τα δύο μεγάλα λιμάνια, μετά η ΔΕΗ και τα ΕΛΤΑ, το χειρότερο ίσως όλων δηλαδή τα νοσοκομεία, η εκπαίδευση και ότι άλλο βρουν. Τότε όμως θα είναι αργά και αφού νιώσουν τις επιπτώσεις στο πετσί τους πολλοί θα μετανιώσουν αυτό που ψήφιζαν τόσα χρόνια.


Τώρα αν σου απαντήσω όπως κάνεις εσύ θα φταίω;;; Έχεις αποδείξεις ότι τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα στους τομείς που περιγράφεις από το σημερινό απόλυτο χάλι;;;

Στην δημοκρατία η πλειοψηφία αποφασίζει αλλά εδώ έχουμε μια διαρκή μειοψηφία που αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως πλειοψηφία και κινδυνολογεί για τα πάντα. Πως γίνεται να κινούνται όλες οι κυβερνήσεις προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση και εσείς να ισχυρίζεστε ότι δε τις θέλει ο κόσμος; Ποιος του ψηφίζει τότε; 

Γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ ιδιωτικών & δημοσίων υπαλλήλων;

Γιατί πρέπει οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι να απολαμβάνουν προνόμια που δεν τους αξίζουν έναντι των ιδιωτικών; Το Σύνταγμα που επικαλεστήκατε προηγουμένως το ξεχάσατε τώρα;

----------


## emeliss

> Το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν είναι ικανό να τον Διοικήσει;
> Δεν υπάρχουν Έλληνες , ικανοί να τον διοικήσουν;
> Δηλαδή η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση , παραδέχεται ότι ΔΕΝ μπορεί να το Διοικήσει;
> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα προφανώς έχουν και οι άλλες επιχειρήσεις;( ΔΕΗ . ΕΛΤΑ .ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ κ.λ.π.)
> 
> *Μήπως έρχεται η σειρά τους;*
> 
> Και καλά αφού αυτοί ΔΕΝ μπορούν να διοικήσουν τον ΟΤΕ , 
> πως λένε ότι είναι ικανοί να κυβερνούν ολόκληρη της Ελλάδα;
> ...


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τώρα αν σου απαντήσω όπως κάνεις εσύ θα φταίω;;; Έχεις αποδείξεις ότι τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα στους τομείς που περιγράφεις από το σημερινό απόλυτο χάλι;;;


Υπομονή και αν δεν πέσει η κυβέρνηση δυστυχώς θα το μάθουμε.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ ιδιωτικών & δημοσίων υπαλλήλων;


Το βασικό προνόμιο των δημόσιων είναι η μονιμότητα. Μια μονιμότητα που εσφαλμένα νομίζεις πως ισχύει σε εταιρείες όπως ο ΟΤΕ.

Τώρα για τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους δες εδώ (του Παναγιώτη Ανδρεσάκη)



> Δυστυχώς, οι κοινωνικοπολιτικές συνθήκες αλλά κυρίως οι νοοτροπίες που κατέστησαν αναγκαίο κακό τη θέσπιση της μονιμότητας το 1911 δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα μεταβληθεί έκτοτε, κάτι που αποδεικνύεται εν τοις πράγμασι από τις συνεχείς προσπάθειες που οι εκάστοτε κυβερνήσεις καταβάλλουν ώστε να “παρακάμψουν” ή να εξουδετερώσουν τις δυσάρεστες συνέπειες που το μέτρο της μονιμότητας επιφέρει στη δυνατότητά τους να ελέγξουν πλήρως τον κρατικό μηχανισμό.

----------


## zeta

> Δεν πουλήθηκε η χώρα μου, ο ΟΤΕ πουλήθηκε. Και όποιος ταυτίζει τη χώρα με τον ΟΤΕ ή είναι ανόητος ή ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ.
> 
> 
> 
> Έχει καμιά σχέση το μέγεθος της χώρας με την ιδιωτικοποίηση οργανισμών? Αν υπάρχει καμιά τέτοια θεωρία ευχαρίστως να την δω
> 
> 
> 
> Έχασαν κανένα δικαίωμα οι ΟΤΕτζήδες με τον ερχομό της DT ή φημολογείτε/προπαγανδίζεται (από ποιους άραγε? ) οτι ΘΑ χάσουν?
> ...


εγώ πιστοποιητικό απο το ΚΚΕ δεν έχω, και ουτε εχω ψηφισει ποτε το ΚΚΕ, και έχω και πολύ σημαντικές διαφοροποιήσεις απο αυτά που λεει το ΚΚΕ. ¨Ομως, αν τυχαινει να συμφωνώ σε καποια πράγματα, μαλλον δεν συμφωνω εγω, δεν ασχοληθηκα ποτε με το τι λεει η καθε παραταξη για να σχηματισω αποψη, αν λοιπον καποια πραγματα τα οποια υποστηριζω, τα υποστηριζει και το ΚΚΕ, δεν με απασχολει. τωρα αν εσυ θες να παιρνεις 700 ευρω, προβλημα σου. Εμενα προσωπικα δεν με απασχολει, δεν ειμαι μισθωτη στην τελικη. Αλλα ειναι ντομινο μεσα σε μια κοινωνια, οταν θιγονται τα δικαιωματα καποιου, ερχεται και η σειρα των αλλων.

οσο για το οτι πωλειται η Ελλάδα, ειναι γεγονος αναμφισβητο, δεν ειναι μονο ο ΟΤΕ, ριξε μια ματια στα πωλητήρια.... 

τώρα πες μας εσύ ότι δεν εισαι Νέα Δημοκρατία!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Υπομονή και αν δεν πέσει η κυβέρνηση δυστυχώς θα το μάθουμε.


Πια από όλες;;; Αυτή ή επόμενη ή η μεθεπόμενη; Εκτός και αν πιστεύεις ότι θα έρθει κυβέρνηση που θα αλλάξει την πολιτική που ακολουθείται εδώ και 30 χρόνια.

----------


## emeliss

zeta, άστα αυτά. Αν θες να μπορείς να μιλάς και η άποψή σου να έχει βάρος θα πρέπει να παρουσιάσεις το πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονιμάτων σου. Που πας χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## kanenas3

> zeta, άστα αυτά. Αν θες να μπορείς να μιλάς και η άποψή σου να έχει βάρος θα πρέπει να παρουσιάσεις το πιστοποιητικό κοινωνικών φρονιμάτων σου. Που πας χωρίς αυτό.


Ξεκολλήστε! Είμαστε στο 2008 και μιλάμε για πράγματα που υπάρχουν στα βιβλία της ιστορίας πλέον...

----------


## emeliss

Πως να ξεκολλήσουμε βρε kanenas. 

Σύμφωνα με κάποιον ή ανόητοι είμαστε ή ΚΚΕ. Μόνο που δεν μας είπε πιο από τα δύο είναι χειρότερο.

----------


## zeta

ευτυχώς στην πράξη ανήκουν στα βιβλια της ιστορίας, 
αλλά δυστυχώς ανήκουν ακόμα σε αρκετές συνειδήσεις....

..........
τώρα αρχιζω αυτοκριτική, να διαπιστώσω αν ειμαι ΚΚΕ ή ανόητη....
αν υποψιαστώ... :Razz:

----------


## diastasi

> ευτυχώς στην πράξη ανήκουν στα βιβλια της ιστορίας, 
> αλλά δυστυχώς ανήκουν ακόμα σε αρκετές συνειδήσεις....
> 
> ..........
> τώρα αρχιζω αυτοκριτική, να διαπιστώσω αν ειμαι ΚΚΕ ή ανόητη....
> αν υποψιαστώ...


Ειδες τι γινεται οταν η κομματικη πειθαρχεια υπερβαινει της λογικης?

----------


## zeta

ειδα, ειδα :Wink: 
ενταξει εσυ με τη συνδεση σου σήμερα?

----------


## papail

Πηγή : in.gr


_Ο υπουργός Οικονομίας Γ.Αλογοσκούφης έχει ήδη δώσει το στίγμα των προθέσεων, λέγοντας ότι αν δεν ψηφιστεί η σύμβαση, η κυβέρνηση πέφτει.
Σε αυτό το πλαίσιο, ο γραμματέας της Κοινοβουλευτικής Ομάδας της ΝΔ Γ.Τραγάκης έχει προγραμματίσει συνεδριάσεις με τους βουλευτές, προκειμένου να εκφραστούν εκεί οι όποιες αντιρρήσεις -επιφυλάξεις έχουν διατυπώσει οι Μ.Έβερτ, Γ.Μανώλης, Γ.Σουφλιάς- και να μην υπάρξει κάποια... έκπληξη, στη διάρκεια της ψηφοφορίας_

*Με λίγα λόγια να τους βάλει στο μαντρί.................

Δηλαδή o Έβερτ  ,ο Σουφλιάς και ο Μανώλης .........

 είναι ανόητοι ή ΚΚΕ ;*

----------


## vasper

> Υπομονή και αν δεν πέσει η κυβέρνηση δυστυχώς θα το μάθουμε.


Δημοκρατική δήλωση... Οι κυβερνήσεις δεν πέφτουν γιατί κάνουν κάτι που δεν θέλουν οι δημόσιοι τεμπέληδες.... Αν ήταν έτσι θα έπεφτε με το 67% πώληση... όχι με το 3%!!!




> Το βασικό προνόμιο των δημόσιων είναι η μονιμότητα. Μια μονιμότητα που εσφαλμένα νομίζεις πως ισχύει σε εταιρείες όπως ο ΟΤΕ.


Ευτυχώς που δεν ισχύει πλέον για τους καινούριους. Οι παλιοί όμως έχουν μονιμότητα. Και η μονιμότητα δημιουργεί τεμπέληδες... Ε τέρμα το free ride.

----------


## kanenas3

> *Με λίγα λόγια να τους βάλει στο μαντρί.................
> 
> Δηλαδή o Έβερτ  ,ο Σουφλιάς και ο Μανώλης .........
> 
>  είναι ανόητοι ή ΚΚΕ ;*


Ε καλά τώρα! Εδώ είμαστε 10 άτομα και έχουμε 10 διαφορετικές απόψεις και περιμένεις να υπάρχει απόλυτη ομοφωνία σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Προσωπικά πάντως θα ήθελα να δω βουλευτές να καταψηφίζουν νομοσχέδια όταν διαφωνούνε και όχι να το παίζουν επαναστάτες εκ του ασφαλούς...

----------


## diastasi

> ειδα, ειδα
> ενταξει εσυ με τη συνδεση σου σήμερα?


ουυυυ! Μονο 150ms με το πρωτο hop εχω! Αφου να φανταστεις μολις πατω "Καταχωρηση απαντησης" και μεχρι να απαντησει το site ψηνω και καφε.
Δεν παιρνω ομως τηλ. την 4νετ ακομη γιατι θελω πρωτα να επιβεβαιωσω οτι δεν ειναι γενικοτερο της Ξανθης προβλημα. Απλα να ξερω το σοϊ βρισιμο θα κανω  :ROFL: 

Υστερα σημερα με απασχολει περισσοτερο η κορη μου που αρπαξε το δευτερο ρουτερ που εχω καβαντζα και το εκανε γιογιο. (17μηνων)  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

Πάντως εξακολουθώ να έχω μια απορία!

Αν ένας υπάλληλος είναι μόνιμος και τεμπέλης, πως θα μπορέσεις να τον κάνεις να δουλέψει;  :Thinking:

----------


## diastasi

> Οι παλιοί όμως έχουν μονιμότητα. Και η μονιμότητα δημιουργεί τεμπέληδες... Ε τέρμα το free ride.


Οι παλιοι δε νομιζω να ειναι υπεραιωνοβιοι. Καποια στιγμη θα συνταξιοδοτηθουν οποτε θα παει κι αυτη η δικαιολογια σου




> Ε καλά τώρα! Εδώ είμαστε 10 άτομα και έχουμε 10 διαφορετικές απόψεις και περιμένεις να υπάρχει απόλυτη ομοφωνία σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα....


Ετσι μπορεις να πεις αλλιως τη λεξη "μαντρι". Και μη μου πεις οτι δεν γινεται στα δυο μεγαλα κομματα. Πριν μας "τρομοκρατησουν" οι ΟΤΕτζηδες, πεφτει κομματική τρομοκρατια. Σε ολες τις δηλωσεις κυβερνητικων που ακουσα εβγαινε το νοημα " Ει... πρρρρρρ... γρηγορα στο μαντρι γιατι παραμονευει ο λυκος"  :Razz:

----------


## papail

> Ε καλά τώρα! Εδώ είμαστε 10 άτομα και έχουμε 10 διαφορετικές απόψεις και περιμένεις να υπάρχει απόλυτη ομοφωνία σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Προσωπικά πάντως θα ήθελα να δω βουλευτές να καταψηφίζουν νομοσχέδια όταν διαφωνούνε και όχι να το παίζουν επαναστάτες εκ του ασφαλούς...


Συμφωνώ.

Αλλά αυτό ισχύει και στο forum μας.

Το γεγονός ότι δεν συμφωνούμε με τις ενέργειες τις κυβέρνησης , 
δεν σημαίνει ότι είμαστε ή  ανόητοι ή  ΚΚΕ.

Όπως διαφωνούμε και εμείς , έτσι μπορεί να διαφωνούν και οι Σουφλιας κλ.π.

Αυτή η διαφωνία όμως 
 δεν χαρακτηριζει κανένα 
ως προς την νοημοσύνη του και ως προς τα πολιτικά του πιστεύω.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ετσι μπορεις να πεις αλλιως τη λεξη "μαντρι". Και μη μου πεις οτι δεν γινεται στα δυο μεγαλα κομματα. Πριν μας "τρομοκρατησουν" οι ΟΤΕτζηδες, πεφτει κομματική τρομοκρατια. Σε ολες τις δηλωσεις κυβερνητικων που ακουσα εβγαινε το νοημα " Ει... πρρρρρρ... γρηγορα στο μαντρι γιατι παραμονευει ο λυκος"


Από τη μια έχει βάση γιατί έτσι πως είναι το σύστημα στην ουσία ψηφίζεις κόμμα και όχι εκπρόσωπο οπότε πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετική πειθαρχία αλλιώς καμία κυβέρνηση δε θα μπορεί να περάσει κανένα νόμο και θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα.

Από την άλλη βέβαια σε σημαντικά θέματα θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν μπροστά και να λένε ανοιχτά ότι δε συμφωνούνε ή που διαφωνούνε και αν δε γίνεται τίποτα να το καταψηφίσουν. Τζάμπα μάγγες στο στυλ Τατούλη όπου και καλά διαφωνεί αλλά στις επόμενες εκλογές πάλι μαζί τους θα είναι δε μ' αρέσουν...ή άλλο παράδειγμα ο "συνδικαλιστής" Μανώλης που φώναζε για το ασφαλιστικό και μετά το έκανε γαργάρα.

Αλλά πες μου ποιος τους βγάζει και τους ξαναβγάζει...; Αν γεννήθηκαν ηλίθιοι δε φταίνε αυτοί αλλά εμείς που τους αφήνουμε να μας κυβερνάνε και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από όλα, τους δίνουμε και σύνταξη για την προσφορά τους!  :Thumb down:

----------


## xmperop1

Λέμε λέμε λέμε πολλά και διάφορα και ίσως κάποια αδιάφορα,παραποιημένα ,αναληθή.
Κάποια πολιτικά κάποια παραπολιτικά.
Συμφωνώ νε έλαχιστα που διαβάστηκαν και μου γενήθηκε μια απορία.
Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αυτή τη στιγμή κάποια τηλεποικινωνιακή εταιρεία που να ελέγχεται από έλληνες και να είναι ελληνικών συμφερόντων?

----------


## papail

Διαβάστε με προσοχή το παρακάτω  άρθρο 

Ο ΟΤΕ θα μιλά γερμανικά




> _Η παραχώρηση της μεγάλης ελληνικής εταιρείας σε τρίτους συνιστά κραυγαλέα αποδοχή της κυβερνητικής αποτυχίας ως προς το τι αναπτύσσεται ως προς το τι είναι στρατηγικής συμμαχίας, ως προς το τι αντιστοιχεί στη βαριά βιομηχανία που δεν έχουμε. Πουλώντας τον ΟΤΕ, τα λιμάνια, τα αεροδρόμια, τη ΔΕΗ αργότερα, το Ταχυδρομικό Ταμιευτήριο και τα ΕΛΤΑ, μάλλον θα μείνουμε με τη βεβαρημένη ΕΑΒ, την υπό σμίκρυνση Ολυμπιακή και με τα μπλε λεωφορεία._

----------


## kanenas3

> Λέμε λέμε λέμε πολλά και διάφορα και ίσως κάποια αδιάφορα,παραποιημένα ,αναληθή.
> Κάποια πολιτικά κάποια παραπολιτικά.
> Συμφωνώ νε έλαχιστα που διαβάστηκαν και μου γενήθηκε μια απορία.
> Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αυτή τη στιγμή κάποια τηλεποικινωνιακή εταιρεία που να ελέγχεται από έλληνες και να είναι ελληνικών συμφερόντων?


Vivodi! 

Βγάλε συμπέρασμα για το πως διοικούν οι Έλληνες!  :ROFL:

----------


## diastasi

> Από τη μια έχει βάση γιατί έτσι πως είναι το σύστημα στην ουσία ψηφίζεις κόμμα και όχι εκπρόσωπο οπότε πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετική πειθαρχία αλλιώς καμία κυβέρνηση δε θα μπορεί να περάσει κανένα νόμο και θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα.
> 
> Από την άλλη βέβαια σε σημαντικά θέματα θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν μπροστά και να λένε ανοιχτά ότι δε συμφωνούνε ή που διαφωνούνε και αν δε γίνεται τίποτα να το καταψηφίσουν. Τζάμπα μάγγες στο στυλ Τατούλη όπου και καλά διαφωνεί αλλά στις επόμενες εκλογές πάλι μαζί τους θα είναι δε μ' αρέσουν...ή άλλο παράδειγμα ο "συνδικαλιστής" Μανώλης που φώναζε για το ασφαλιστικό και μετά το έκανε γαργάρα.
> 
> Αλλά πες μου ποιος τους βγάζει και τους ξαναβγάζει...; Αν γεννήθηκαν ηλίθιοι δε φταίνε αυτοί αλλά εμείς που τους αφήνουμε να μας κυβερνάνε και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από όλα, τους δίνουμε και σύνταξη για την προσφορά τους!


Σ'αυτο φιλε μου συμφωνω 101%.
Ξερεις και κατι αλλο που με ενοχλει? Και το βλεπω κυριως πριν απο τις εκλογες. Επειδη λογω δουλειας ετυχε να ειμαι αρκετες φορες στο εκλογικο κεντρο σημερινου υπουργου, ειδα τα ατομα που περιφεροταν εκει μεσα ολη μερα. Οι περισσοτεροι ακαματηδες, συνταξιουχοι και κολλημενοι που το μονο που συζητσουσαν δεν ηταν το πως θα παει αυτη η χωρα μπροστα αλλα πως θα "θαψουνε" τους "αλλους" (φαντασου ουτε μια φορα δεν ακουσα το ονομα ΠΑΣΟΚ, τοσο καταραμενο ηταν), και ποιος ειναι "μαζι" μας ή κολοπαιδο (μα ολοι αυτην την εκφραση χρησιμοποιουσαν).
αντιστοιχα τα ιδια γινοταν και στα εκλογικα του ΠΑΣΟΚ. Τι ειναι τοτε αυτο. Εκλογες ή αγωνες μποξ στην Ελλαδα του '50?

----------


## papail

> Vivodi! 
> 
> Βγάλε συμπέρασμα για το πως διοικούν οι Έλληνες!



*Δες τι κατάφεραν οι Έλληνες που διοικούσαν  τον ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια.*
Δαπανώντας πάνω από 3 δισ. ευρώ ο ΟΤΕ έχει καταφέρει να δημιουργήσει ένα βαλκανικό τόξο επενδύσεων*
 που κάθε διεθνής τηλεπικοινωνιακός Οργανισμός θα επιθυμούσε να έχει στην κατοχή του*

Πηγή :ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ on line

----------


## zeta

> Από τη μια έχει βάση γιατί έτσι πως είναι το σύστημα στην ουσία ψηφίζεις κόμμα και όχι εκπρόσωπο οπότε πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετική πειθαρχία αλλιώς καμία κυβέρνηση δε θα μπορεί να περάσει κανένα νόμο και θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα.
> 
> Από την άλλη βέβαια σε σημαντικά θέματα θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν μπροστά και να λένε ανοιχτά ότι δε συμφωνούνε ή που διαφωνούνε και αν δε γίνεται τίποτα να το καταψηφίσουν. Τζάμπα μάγγες στο στυλ Τατούλη όπου και καλά διαφωνεί αλλά στις επόμενες εκλογές πάλι μαζί τους θα είναι δε μ' αρέσουν...ή άλλο παράδειγμα ο "συνδικαλιστής" Μανώλης που φώναζε για το ασφαλιστικό και μετά το έκανε γαργάρα.
> 
> Αλλά πες μου ποιος τους βγάζει και τους ξαναβγάζει...; Αν γεννήθηκαν ηλίθιοι δε φταίνε αυτοί αλλά εμείς που τους αφήνουμε να μας κυβερνάνε και αυτό που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο από όλα, τους δίνουμε και σύνταξη για την προσφορά τους!


σε αυτό συμφωνω και εγω 100% μαζί σου. :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

Ααα δε μ' αρέσει! Πολύ συμφωνούμε τώρα τελευταία!  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Kακό είναι να υπάρχει σύμπνοια; :Razz:

----------


## xmperop1

> Vivodi! 
> 
> Βγάλε συμπέρασμα για το πως διοικούν οι Έλληνες!


Κατάλαβες τώρα τι εννοώ?
Αν και η διοίκηση της Vivodi δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο νομίζουμε αν δούμε το όλο δημιούργημα της οικ. Εφρέμογλου.

----------


## kanenas3

> Κατάλαβες τώρα τι εννοώ?
> Αν και η διοίκηση της Vivodi δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο νομίζουμε αν δούμε το όλο δημιούργημα της οικ. Εφρέμογλου.


Είναι λίγο τρόμπες αλλά δεν είναι ότι χειρότερο έχω δει. Τουλάχιστον αυτοί έχουν μια εταιρία όπου μπορούνε να την κάνουν ότι θέλουν οπότε έχουν και την πλήρη ευθύνη για τα καλά και άσχημα.

----------


## emeliss

Από το ΣΚΑΪ


> "Προς όφελος όλων η συμφωνία"
> 
> Ο υπουργός Μεταφορών, Κωστής Χατζηδάκης
> 
> "Από τη συμφωνία του ΟΤΕ με την Deutsche Telekom, θα ωφεληθεί η χώρα αλλά και οι καταναλωτές γιατί ο Οργανισμός θα γίνει πιο σύγχρονος" δήλωσε ο υπουργός Μεταφορών, Κωστής Χατζηδάκης, από τη Χίο.


πως ακριβώς θα γίνει πιο "σύγχρονος" θα ήθελα να το ξέρω.

----------


## maik

Για την συντεχνια των φορτηγατζηδων τι εχει να μας πει η καλη μας κυβερνηση και τα φασιστοειδη προτωπαλικαρα αυτης που ζητανε πιστοποιητικα κοινωνικων φρονηματων;

Ελευθερη αγορα

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

> Δημοκρατική δήλωση... Οι κυβερνήσεις δεν πέφτουν γιατί κάνουν κάτι που δεν θέλουν οι δημόσιοι τεμπέληδες.... Αν ήταν έτσι θα έπεφτε με το 67% πώληση... όχι με το 3%!!!
> 
> Ευτυχώς που δεν ισχύει πλέον για τους καινούριους. Οι παλιοί όμως έχουν μονιμότητα. Και η μονιμότητα δημιουργεί τεμπέληδες... Ε τέρμα το free ride.


Πες το σε παρακαλώ στον κ. Αλογοσκούφη που απειλεί τους βουλευτές πως αν δεν ψηφίσουν όπως θέλει, θα πέσει η κυβέρνηση.

Κάνεις λάθος. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ για κανένα οτετζή.

----------


## kanenas3

> Για την συντεχνια των φορτηγατζηδων τι εχει να μας πει η καλη μας κυβερνηση και τα φασιστοειδη προτωπαλικαρα αυτης που ζητανε πιστοποιητικα κοινωνικων φρονηματων;
> 
> Ελευθερη αγορα


Συγχωρείσαι λόγω ηλικίας! Κανένας δε ζητάει πιστοποιητικά φρονημάτων εδώ και δεκαετίες οπότε συγκρατήσου.

Σκέψου πως θα χαρακτήριζε ένας ιδιώτης όλους εκείνους που του κλείνουν το δρόμο κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι χωρίς λόγο!

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κάνεις λάθος. ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ για κανένα οτετζή.


Πες μας αν έχει απολυθεί κανένας γιατί και οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι θεωρητικά μπορεί να απολυθούνε κάτω από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες αλλά δεν γίνεται ποτέ. Εφόσον είναι αδιανόητο να απολυθεί κάποιος είναι καθεστώς μονιμότητας.

----------


## emeliss

> Πες μας αν έχει απολυθεί κανένας


θα ρωτήσω αύριο τον Παναγή

----------


## maik

> Συγχωρείσαι λόγω ηλικίας! Κανένας δε ζητάει πιστοποιητικά φρονημάτων εδώ και δεκαετίες οπότε συγκρατήσου.


Παρακαλω;;



> Μερικοί φαίνεται αναπολούν και ονειρεύονται κομμουνιστικά καθεστώτα στην Ελλάδα
> 
> Μα καλά, τόσο εντατικά μαθήματα κάνει το ΚΚΕ?





> Και όποιος ταυτίζει τη χώρα με τον ΟΤΕ ή είναι ανόητος ή ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ.





> Σκέψου πως θα χαρακτήριζε ένας ιδιώτης όλους εκείνους που του κλείνουν το δρόμο κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι χωρίς λόγο!


Εσυ σαν ιδιωτης πως χαρακτηριζεις το φαινομενο με τα βυτια;

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Έχουν βάλει στα δελτία και σφάζονται οι πρατηριούχοι με τους οδηγούς για τα ψίχουλα, ενώ οι έξυπνοι βγάζουν περιουσίες στις πλάτες και των δύο και φυσικά στις δικές μας

----------


## kanenas3

> Παρακαλω;;


Κανονικά εγώ θα έπρεπε να το λέω αυτό!





> Εσυ σαν ιδιωτης πως χαρακτηριζεις το φαινομενο με τα βυτια;


Απλά, έναν ακόμα εκβιασμό! Ότι ακριβώς έκαναν και οι Δεητζήδες. Προκειμένου να προωθήσουν τα αιτήματα τους αδιαφορούνε για τις επιπτώσεις στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Φυσικά ποντάρουν στο ότι οι πολίτες θα τα ρίξουν στην κυβέρνηση και αυτή με τη σειρά της θα τους ικανοποιήσει για να μην έχει πολιτικό κόστος. Έτσι έχουμε κυβερνήσεις ομήρους ανεγκέφαλων συνδικαλιστών που κοιτάνε μόνο το συμφέρον τους.

Αντί να τους πάρουμε με τις ντομάτες τους κάνουμε και πλάτες...

----------


## dekaneas297

> Άρα εσύ δεκανέα είσαι ή έξυπνος ή αντι-ΚΚΕ. Για το ένα είμαι σίγουρος.


Εγώ και για τα δύο  :Razz: 




> οσο για το οτι πωλειται η Ελλάδα, ειναι γεγονος αναμφισβητο, δεν ειναι μονο ο ΟΤΕ, ριξε μια ματια στα πωλητήρια....


Η Ελλάδα αγαπητή μου δεν είναι ούτε ο ΟΤΕ, ούτε η ΔΕΗ, ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ. Είναι όλα αυτά αλλά όχι μόνο αυτά. Υπάρχουν ιδανικά, αξίες, ιστορία. Εκτός εάν νομίζεις οτι πουλήθηκαν κι αυτά




> τώρα πες μας εσύ ότι δεν εισαι Νέα Δημοκρατία!!!


Πίστεψε με δεν είμαι




> Για την συντεχνια των φορτηγατζηδων τι εχει να μας πει η καλη μας κυβερνηση και τα φασιστοειδη προτωπαλικαρα αυτης που ζητανε πιστοποιητικα κοινωνικων φρονηματων;


Τα φασιστοειδή πρωτοπαλίκαρα του ΟΤΕ τι έχουν να πουν?  :Whistle:

----------


## zeta

> Η Ελλάδα αγαπητή μου δεν είναι ούτε ο ΟΤΕ, ούτε η ΔΕΗ, ούτε εγώ, ούτε εσύ. Είναι όλα αυτά αλλά όχι μόνο αυτά. Υπάρχουν ιδανικά, αξίες, ιστορία. Εκτός εάν νομίζεις οτι πουλήθηκαν κι αυτά


καλα, αυτά εχουν πουληθεί προ καιρου, με την πολιτικη στην παιδεία.....
για να μη σου πω για την ΕΤΑ. Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ΕΤΑ?

εταιρία τουριστικά ακίνητα ΑΕ......
ψαξε το λίγο και θα φρικάρεις. 
έχει κάνει φίλη μου ερευνα, στα αρχεία της βουλής (δημοσιογράφος γαρ, αλλά οχι απο αυτούς που βρίζουμε), την εστειλε σε ολους, ΝΔ, Πασοκ, ΚΚΕ, και σε 500 αλλα μειλ που ειχε διαθεσιμα, δεν της απαντησε ποτε κανενας....
το γιατι ειναι απλο.
ηταν συλληψη του Μητσοτακη, δεν προλαβε ομως να την πραγματοποιησει,
την πραγματοποιησε ο Σημίτης, εισήγαγε την εταιρία στο χρηματιστήριο (σ.σ. της ανηκουν οι παραλιες, και ολα τα αρχαια οπως θεατρο επιδαύρου, Αχίλλειο στην Κερκυρα κλπ)
η ΝΔ προεκλογικα το 2004 το έκανε γαργάρα, ενώ γνώριζε, ειχε τετοιο οπλο προεκλογικο εναντιον του Σημίτη, και εκανε τον κινεζο, 
και αφου βγήκε, συνέχισε να....νομοθετεί σχετικά.
θα ρωτησω την φιλη μου αν μπορω να ανεβασω το κειμενο....
ειναι προιον ερευνας, οχι προσωπικη αποψη, με παραπομπες στους αντιστοιχους νομους και ΦΕΚ. Δεν ειναι αρθρο.
λοιπον τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Οχι μονο πουλανε ΔΕΗ ΟΤΕ, λιμανια, ΕΛΤΑ, κλπ, 
τα οποια φυσικα και ανηκουν στην Ελλάδα, γιατί δικά τους ειναι?, αλλά πουλάνε και την ελλάδα και τα αρχαία της......Αστα να πάνε.
ολα πουλιουνται λοιπον, και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δε μιλαει και κανενας. και δεν ειμαι ουτε ΝΔ, ουτε Πασοκ, ουτε ΚΚΕ. πρεπει δηλαδή να ειμαι κάτι?
Ολοι οσοι μας κυβερνουν ειναι προδοτες. Παρτε το χαμπαρι ολοι και καντε ελεγχο στην εξουσία. 
Μας εχουν παρει φαλάγγι..

----------


## diastasi

> καλα, αυτά εχουν πουληθεί προ καιρου, με την πολιτικη στην παιδεία.....
> για να μη σου πω για την ΕΤΑ. Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει ΕΤΑ?
> 
> εταιρία τουριστικά ακίνητα ΑΕ......
> ψαξε το λίγο και θα φρικάρεις. 
> έχει κάνει φίλη μου ερευνα, στα αρχεία της βουλής (δημοσιογράφος γαρ, αλλά οχι απο αυτούς που βρίζουμε), την εστειλε σε ολους, ΝΔ, Πασοκ, ΚΚΕ, και σε 500 αλλα μειλ που ειχε διαθεσιμα, δεν της απαντησε ποτε κανενας....
> το γιατι ειναι απλο.
> ηταν συλληψη του Μητσοτακη, δεν προλαβε ομως να την πραγματοποιησει,
> την πραγματοποιησε ο Σημίτης, εισήγαγε την εταιρία στο χρηματιστήριο (σ.σ. της ανηκουν οι παραλιες, και ολα τα αρχαια οπως θεατρο επιδαύρου, Αχίλλειο στην Κερκυρα κλπ)
> ...


Τωρα επιασες το μηνυμα Ζετα.
Εαν θελεις μπορω κι εγω να σου πω καποια πραγματα (που εχουν και καποια σχεση με το δικο σου επαγγελμα) και θα μισησεις το ονομα Ελληνικη Δημοκρατια. Εχεις φυσικα ακουσει την Ξακουστη Υπηρεσια Ανταλλαξιμης Μουσουλμανικης Περιουσιας (πλεον Κτημ, Υπηρεσια Δημοσιου). Μονο απο αυτο καταλαβαινεις γιατι πραγμα μιλαω.  :Wink: 
Τι συζηταμε τωρα? Ποια κυβερνηση και ποιον πολιτικο και ποια Ελληνικη Δικαιοσυνη να πιστεψω.

----------


## zeta

> Τωρα επιασες το μηνυμα Ζετα.
> Εαν θελεις μπορω κι εγω να σου πω καποια πραγματα (που εχουν και καποια σχεση με το δικο σου επαγγελμα) και θα μισησεις το ονομα Ελληνικη Δημοκρατια. Εχεις φυσικα ακουσει την Ξακουστη Υπηρεσια Ανταλλαξιμης Μουσουλμανικης Περιουσιας (πλεον Κτημ, Υπηρεσια Δημοσιου). Μονο απο αυτο καταλαβαινεις γιατι πραγμα μιλαω. 
> Τι συζηταμε τωρα? Ποια κυβερνηση και ποιον πολιτικο και ποια Ελληνικη Δικαιοσυνη να πιστεψω.


δεν πιστευω κανεναν, οπου και αν ανηκει.
και το κκε που λεγαμε, αν γινει εξουσια, θα ξεχασει και τα 1500 ευρω και πολλά άλλα.
δεν πιστευω σε κανεναν. Και αυτο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι ελεγχο της εξουσίας. με οποιο 
τρόπο μπορει ο καθένας. Και γω στη δουλειά μου (τοπογράφος) εχω δει πολλά, πάρα πολλά, τι να πρωτοπώ...
πάντως πιστεύω ότι η ιστορία με την ΕΤΑ Α.Ε είναι το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο της ελληνικής ιστορίας, δεν εχει καμμία σχέση με Κοσκωτά(σιγά το σκάνδαλο), με ομόλογα, με χρηματιστήρια, πραγματικά ειναι το μεγαλύτερο, και το έχουν θάψει όλοι μα όλοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## konkat

> Απλά, έναν ακόμα εκβιασμό! Ότι ακριβώς έκαναν και οι Δεητζήδες. *Προκειμένου να προωθήσουν τα αιτήματα τους αδιαφορούνε για τις επιπτώσεις στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Φυσικά ποντάρουν στο ότι οι πολίτες θα τα ρίξουν στην κυβέρνηση και αυτή με τη σειρά της θα τους ικανοποιήσει για να μην έχει πολιτικό κόστος. Έτσι έχουμε κυβερνήσεις ομήρους ανεγκέφαλων συνδικαλιστών που κοιτάνε μόνο το συμφέρον τους.
> 
> Αντί να τους πάρουμε με τις ντομάτες τους κάνουμε και πλάτες...*


+1 :One thumb up: 

Τετοιοι ήμαστε τέτοιοι μας αξίζουν

----------


## diastasi

> δεν πιστευω κανεναν, οπου και αν ανηκει.
> και το κκε που λεγαμε, αν γινει εξουσια, θα ξεχασει και τα 1500 ευρω και πολλά άλλα.
> δεν πιστευω σε κανεναν. Και αυτο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι ελεγχο της εξουσίας. με οποιο 
> τρόπο μπορει ο καθένας. Και γω στη δουλειά μου (τοπογράφος) εχω δει πολλά, πάρα πολλά, τι να πρωτοπώ...
> πάντως πιστεύω ότι η ιστορία με την ΕΤΑ Α.Ε είναι το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο της ελληνικής ιστορίας, δεν εχει καμμία σχέση με Κοσκωτά(σιγά το σκάνδαλο), με ομόλογα, με χρηματιστήρια, πραγματικά ειναι το μεγαλύτερο, και το έχουν θάψει όλοι μα όλοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


Μιας και εισαι τοπογραφος εξηγησε μου κατι.
Ειναι οντως η Ελληνικη Επικρατεια και ειδικοτερα η Β.Ελλαδα χωρισμενη σε ΑΚ ? Και ποια απο αυτα ειναι του "Δημοσίου" και Ω.. του θαυματος βρισκονται ιδιοκτητες ξαφνικα και τα πουλανε σε Μεγαλοεπιχειρησεις (Continent, Carefoure, Αστικα Ακινητα). Και ποσοι Δικαστικοι Λειτουργοι βρεθηκαν ξαφνικα με οικοπεδα, και ποσα οικοπεδα μισθωνονται για δεκαετιες και παρολο που ο νομος τους δινει το δικαιωμα να εξαγορασουν ξαφνικα βρισκονται "κολληματα" και τρεχουν απο εφετειο σε εφετειο χωρις αποτελεσμα, και τελος ολοι σας καντε μια βολτα στις πολεις σας και ειδικοτερα στις ΝΕΕΣ περιοχες και δειτε τα οικοπεδα "φιλετα" που χτιζονται και ποιοι "συγκεκριμενοι" εργολαβοι τα χτιζουν.
Αυτα ολα γινονται στην Β.Ελλαδα (Δηλαδη σε περιοχες της Νεας Ελλαδας που προσαρτιστηκαν με τη συνθηκη της Λωζανης.
Αυτα σε συνδυασμο με τα Τουριστικα Ακινητα εχουν φερει την κατασταση εκει που ειναι τωρα.
Μιλαμε για τεραστιο ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ για εσας, τα παιδια σας και τα παιδια τους.
Κι εμεις καθομαστε και μιλαμε για 2-3-10 δις και μονιμοτητες κλπ.

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ολοι σας εχετε ακουσει για το Πανοραμα Θεσσαλονικης και την ηθοποιο + Γερασιμιδου (την αδελφη) τη συγχωρεμενη. Ποιος ομως εχει ακουσει/συζητησει για την ιστορια της και την ιστορια 100αδων σαν κι αυτην που δυστυχως εχουν χασει τη γη τους στο Ν.751 (περιοχη του Πανοραματος). Και ποιοι την/θα την καρπωθουν?

----------


## zeta

> Μιας και εισαι τοπογραφος εξηγησε μου κατι.
> Ειναι οντως η Ελληνικη Επικρατεια και ειδικοτερα η Β.Ελλαδα χωρισμενη σε ΑΚ ? Και ποια απο αυτα ειναι του "Δημοσίου" και Ω.. του θαυματος βρισκονται ιδιοκτητες ξαφνικα και τα πουλανε σε Μεγαλοεπιχειρησεις (Continent, Carefoure, Αστικα Ακινητα). Και ποσοι Δικαστικοι Λειτουργοι βρεθηκαν ξαφνικα με οικοπεδα, και ποσα οικοπεδα μισθωνονται για δεκαετιες και παρολο που ο νομος τους δινει το δικαιωμα να εξαγορασουν ξαφνικα βρισκονται "κολληματα" και τρεχουν απο εφετειο σε εφετειο χωρις αποτελεσμα, και τελος ολοι σας καντε μια βολτα στις πολεις σας και ειδικοτερα στις ΝΕΕΣ περιοχες και δειτε τα οικοπεδα "φιλετα" που χτιζονται και ποιοι "συγκεκριμενοι" εργολαβοι τα χτιζουν.
> Αυτα ολα γινονται στην Β.Ελλαδα (Δηλαδη σε περιοχες της Νεας Ελλαδας που προσαρτιστηκαν με τη συνθηκη της Λωζανης.
> Αυτα σε συνδυασμο με τα Τουριστικα Ακινητα εχουν φερει την κατασταση εκει που ειναι τωρα.
> Μιλαμε για τεραστιο ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑ για εσας, τα παιδια σας και τα παιδια τους.
> Κι εμεις καθομαστε και μιλαμε για 2-3-10 δις και μονιμοτητες κλπ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Ολοι σας εχετε ακουσει για το Πανοραμα Θεσσαλονικης και την ηθοποιο + Γερασιμιδου (την αδελφη) τη συγχωρεμενη. Ποιος ομως εχει ακουσει/συζητησει για την ιστορια της και την ιστορια 100αδων σαν κι αυτην που δυστυχως εχουν χασει τη γη τους στο Ν.751 (περιοχη του Πανοραματος). Και ποιοι την/θα την καρπωθουν?


εχω ακούσει πολλα για τη Β.Ελλάδα. εχω αρκετους φιλους εκει, συμφοιτητές, και εχουμε μεινει φίλοι. Αλλά εγώ δεν έχω δουλεψει Βόρεια Ελλάδα. Η κολλητή μου είναι στην Κατερίνη, και ότι προκύπτει της το προωθώ. Εγώ δουλεύω απο Λαμία και κάτω, Πελλοπόνησο, και Ιόνιο πάρα πολύ, καθώς και Ήπειρο, και λίγο Αιγαιο (κυκλάδες και Ανατολικό Αιγαίο). Αλλά μπορώ να ρωτήσω λεπτομερειες και να μάθω. Άλλος φίλος είναι στη νομαρχία στη Χαλκιδική, οποτε αυτός σίγουρα κάτι θα ξέρει...Τον τελευταίο καιρό αυτός έβριζε το υπουργείο Γεωργίας και τον ΟΠΕΚΕΠΕ πάντως....
Για τη Γερασιμίδου το ειχα δει στην τηλεόραση και ειχα φρίξει...τι να πω....
Οι νομοι φτιαχνονται για να εξυπηρετουν καποιους πάντα, και αυτοι οι καποιοι δεν ειναι  ο λαος...

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 66 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα, που ενδιαφέρει όλους.....

.*...........Οι ανακοινώσεις θα είναι πανηγυρικές βέβαια, καθώς η DT έχοντας διαθέσει κάτι λιγότερο από 3 δισ. ευρώ -εκ των οποίων στο ελληνικό δημόσιο θα εισρεύσουν μόλις 420 εκατ. ευρώ-, θα αποκτήσει το 25% των μετοχών, το μάνατζμεντ, τις θυγατρικές του ΟΤΕ σε Σερβία, Βουλγαρία, Ρουμανία, Αλβανία και Σκόπια, την Cosmote και το δίκτυο λιανεμπορίου μέσω της «Γερμανός», που στον ΟΤΕ στοίχισε 1,8 δισ. ευρώ.

Το κρίσιμο όμως οικονομικό στοιχείο που έγειρε την πλάστιγγα της συμφωνίας στο να κλείσει από την πλευρά των Γερμανών -όπως αναφέρει η εφημερίδα Το Βήμα της Κυριακής- είναι ότι ο δικός τους μάνατζερ θα αποφασίζει για τις προμήθειες ύψους 2 δισ. ευρώ ετησίως που χρειάζονται για να υλοποιηθεί το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια.............................
*
από το in.gr......

----------


## Οβελίξ

> καθώς η DT έχοντας διαθέσει κάτι λιγότερο από 3 δισ. ευρώ -εκ των οποίων στο ελληνικό δημόσιο θα εισρεύσουν μόλις 420 εκατ. ευρώ-, *θα αποκτήσει το 25% των μετοχών, το μάνατζμεντ, τις θυγατρικές του ΟΤΕ σε Σερβία, Βουλγαρία, Ρουμανία, Αλβανία και Σκόπια, την Cosmote και* το δίκτυο λιανεμπορίου μέσω της «Γερμανός», που στον ΟΤΕ στοίχισε 1,8 δισ. ευρώ.


Δηλαδή με το 25% του ΟΤΕ αποκτά το 100% των θυγατρικών? Ή το 25% της κάθε μίας από αυτές? (μέσω της συμμετοχής της στον ΟΤΕ δλδ). Δεν διευκρινίζει το άρθρο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δηλαδή με το 25% του ΟΤΕ αποκτά το 100% των θυγατρικών? Ή το 25% της κάθε μίας από αυτές? (μέσω της συμμετοχής της στον ΟΤΕ δλδ). Δεν διευκρινίζει το άρθρο.


Όχι ρε παιδιά μη λέτε ότι να 'ναι! Στη DT θα ανήκει το 25% του ΟΤΕ. Η συνολική χρηματιστηριακή αξία του ΟΤΕ είναι x4. Αν τώρα έχει κανείς στοιχεία για την πραγματική του ας μας το πει να δούμε αν τελικά αγόρασαν φθηνά ή ακριβά. 

Σύμφωνοι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε ~1,5δις για την Cosmote και ~3δις για τις επενδύσεις στα Βαλκάνια. Μας μένουν λοιπόν άλλα 7,5δις για τον υπόλοιπο.

Σκοπός της DT είναι να ενοποιήσει το 25% των αποτελεσμάτων του ΟΤΕ με τα δικά της.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ε, αυτό λέμε. Άρθρα σαν το παραπάνω εμφανίζουν τη DT να αποκτά *το σύνολο* των επενδύσεων στα Βαλκάνια, την Cosmote κλπ, κάτι που δεν ισχύει. Οσμιζομαι σκόπιμη παραπληροφόρηση ή μισή αλήθεια. Αλλά, στην περίπτωση των μεγάλων εφημερίδων, αυτά συνήθως ταυτίζονται.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Δηλαδή με το 25% του ΟΤΕ αποκτά το 100% των θυγατρικών? Ή το 25% της κάθε μίας από αυτές? (μέσω της συμμετοχής της στον ΟΤΕ δλδ). Δεν διευκρινίζει το άρθρο.


για να έχει σασπένς*

*που λέει και η γιαγιά μου

----------


## Οβελίξ

Επίσης, δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τι ο σπαραγμός και ο οδυρμός. 25% θα έχει η DT, 25% το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Ο,τι κερδίζει ο ένας θα κερδίζει και ο άλλος. Αν ανεβαίνει η μετοχή ανεβαίνουν ολωνών οι μετοχές, όχι μόνο οι «γερμανικές».  

Επιπλέον, δεν καταλαβαίνω τα περί «ελληνικής διοίκησης». Διορίστηκε ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ καμία άξια ελληνική διοίκηση πλην αποτυχημένων πολιτικάντηδων και έμπιστων των βουλευτών? Αν είναι να αποκτήσει ο ΟΤΕ αποτελεσματική διοίκηση ας είναι και γερμανική. Άλλωστε, εδώ και χρόνια, οι Γερμανοί είναι φίλοι μας  :Biggrin: 

Τέλος,  μου κάνει εντύπωση ο απαξιωτικός τρόπος που αναφέρονται οι νέοι μας συνεταίροι ως «οι Γερμανοί». Οχι επειδή δεν είναι ( :Razz: ) αλλά επειδή το λένε με μια σιχασιά (ειδικά οι εκπρόσωποι των σωματείων στην TV) λες και είναι οι Φρίτσηδες στην Υπολοχαγό Νατάσα. Δεν πειράζει. Με την ίδια σιχασιά με κοιτούσαν και μένα όποτε πήγαινα στον ΟΤΕ της γειτονιάς μου για οποιοδήποτε θέμα (όταν ήμουν πελάτης).

----------


## kanenas3

Για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό, αποκτάει το 25% του ομίλου.

----------


## zeta

δεν διαφωνώ για το 25%. Δηλαδή βγαίνουν τα νούμερα, έτσι λέτε?
¨ηταν καλό το deal? θα τρελαθουμε τελείως.....

----------


## wireless_surfer

είδες? ευκαιρία να μπει και η αριστερα στο ΧΑ γιατί δεν την παλεύει πια

----------


## zeta

το οτι εχουν πουλησει μεχρι ακινητα στο κεντρο της Αθηνας που στεγαζονται δημόσιες υπηρεσιες το ξέρετε? και πληρωνουν ενοίκιο στους νεους ιδιοκτήτες?
τι ψαχνουμε να βρουμε.

----------


## maik

Μαλον σε νημα επιλυσης ψυχολογικων προβληματων τεινει να γινει το παρον.

----------


## zeta

ΕΠΕ της χώρας αύξησαν τα κέρδη τους κατά 11,2%, μέσο όρο, μεταφρασμένο σε 5,5 δισ. ευρώ.

Αυτοί, λοιπόν, που τους ψήφισαν οι συντοπίτες για να κυβερνάνε, μείωσαν τους φόρους αυτών που κερδίζουν, κατά 4,5 δισ. ευρώ, δεν κυνηγάνε αλλά χαϊδεύουν αυτούς που φοροδιαφεύγουν (και είναι οι 4 στους 10) και έδωσαν εντολή στις εφορίες να ψάξουν ποιος από τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους έχει δεύτερη δουλειά!.

γιαυτο τι σχολιαζετε?

----------


## maik

> ΕΠΕ της χώρας αύξησαν τα κέρδη τους κατά 11,2%, μέσο όρο, μεταφρασμένο σε 5,5 δισ. ευρώ.
> 
> Αυτοί, λοιπόν, που τους ψήφισαν οι συντοπίτες για να κυβερνάνε, μείωσαν τους φόρους αυτών που κερδίζουν, κατά 4,5 δισ. ευρώ, δεν κυνηγάνε αλλά χαϊδεύουν αυτούς που φοροδιαφεύγουν (και είναι οι 4 στους 10) και έδωσαν εντολή στις εφορίες να ψάξουν ποιος από τους μισθωτούς και συνταξιούχους έχει δεύτερη δουλειά!.
> 
> γιαυτο τι σχολιαζετε?


Φταιει ο ΟΤΕ. Ειδικα οι Οτετζηδες που κοιταζαν με σιχασια .

----------


## kanenas3

> δεν διαφωνώ για το 25%. Δηλαδή βγαίνουν τα νούμερα, έτσι λέτε?
> ¨ηταν καλό το deal? θα τρελαθουμε τελείως.....


Αν η πραγματική αξία είναι ας πούμε 10δις και η χρηματιστηριακή είναι 12δις κερδίζει αυτός που πουλάει. Αν η πραγματική είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη χρηματιστηριακή τότε αυτός που πουλάει χάνει.

Επομένως οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια να αξιολογηθεί το deal με το "μάτι" είναι το λιγότερο προβληματική.





> Μαλον σε νημα επιλυσης ψυχολογικων προβληματων τεινει να γινει το παρον.


Ψυχανάλυση των απανταχού πικραμένων (πλέον) οτετζήδων!  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

και για να μη βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος, το deal του ΟΤΕ ειναι απαραδεκτο
και δεν εχουν κανενα δικαιωμα ουτε να πουλανε, ουτε να ξεπουλανε, εναν κερδοφορο οργανισμο
που το δικτυο του ειναι περιουσία του λαου (κατ'εμε ειναι του ΟΤΕ, αλλα τελος παντων, γιατι οταν φτιαχτηκε, οι επενδυσεις γινοντουσαν απο τα κερδη του, και τα υπολοιπα εμπαιναν στα ταμεια του κρατους, αλλα αφου νομοθετικα εχουν ορισει δημοσιο δικτυο, και ισως και καλως, για λογους ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ, OK.)
Kαι μπαινει και θεμα εθνικης ασφαλειας πλεον.
ειναι απαραδεκτο αυτο που γινεται.

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν η πραγματική αξία είναι ας πούμε 10δις και η χρηματιστηριακή είναι 12δις κερδίζει αυτός που πουλάει. Αν η πραγματική είναι μεγαλύτερη από τη χρηματιστηριακή τότε αυτός που πουλάει χάνει.
> 
> Επομένως οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια να αξιολογηθεί το deal με το "μάτι" είναι το λιγότερο προβληματική.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ψυχανάλυση των απανταχού πικραμένων (πλέον) οτετζήδων!


εσυ δεν εισαι ελληνας? δε σε αφορα το οτι πουλιεται ο οτε? μονο τους οτετζηδες νομιζεις οτι αφορα? (να που αρχισαμε να διαφωνουμε παλι :Razz: )

η αξιολογηση δεν γινεται με το ματι, σκεψου 500 εκ ευρω, για το 25% ολων, οτε, κοσμοτε, θυγατρικες στα βαλκανια, και μανατζμεντ...... ειναι δυνατόν?
παιδια, πωλειται η ελλαδα, παρτε το χαμπαρι οσο ειναι νωρις ακομα...
σε πεντε δεκα χρονια θα κλαιμε και θα ειναι αργα.....

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Φταιει ο ΟΤΕ. Ειδικα οι Οτετζηδες που κοιταζαν με σιχασια .


ο Αρτέμης Μάτσας φταίει βασικά, αλλα βγαίνουμε πολύ οφφτοπικ, ίσως σε κάποια διαφήμηση πάροχου που θα τα διασταυρώνει όλα τα παραπάνω, να μπορέσουμε να επεκταθούμε ακόμα περισσότερο
Αλλα φοβερή ιδέα? Μάτσας με χρυσό δείκτη (δάχτυλο) να καρφώνει σε βλαχο-Ντόιτς κτήρια και οικόπεδα φιλέτα , ρίχνοντας και την γνωστή ατάκα..
All in one

----------


## dekaneas297

> δεν εχουν κανενα δικαιωμα ουτε να πουλανε, ουτε να ξεπουλανε, εναν κερδοφορο οργανισμο


Για να καταλάβω, αν ήταν ελλειματικός θα έλεγες "να τον πουλήσουμε βρε αδερφέ"? Μάλλον όχι. Άρα α) είναι κερδοφόρος, "μην τον πουλάτε" β) είναι ζημιογόνος, "μην τον πουλάτε"
Πότε "επιτρέπεται" να πουληθεί? Εξήγησε μου να καταλάβω




> Kαι μπαινει και θεμα εθνικης ασφαλειας πλεον


Όχι δεν μπαίνει. Σε περίπτωση πολέμου επιτάσσονται τα πάντα. Από επιχειρήσεις ιδιωτών μέχρι αυλές σπιτιών.




> παιδια, πωλειται η ελλαδα, παρτε το χαμπαρι οσο ειναι νωρις ακομα...


Όχι δεν πωλείται η Ελλάδα, πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Από τη στιγμή που όλες οι εταιρίες λειτουργούν σε καθεστώς ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού (καπιταλισμός λέγεται και έτσι δουλεύει το κατάστημα που λέγεται Δύση) το καλύτερο για κάθε εταιρία είναι να διοικείται από στελέχη της αγοράς και όχι από πολιτικάντηδες της εξαγοράς. 

Δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι που πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ (δλδ το 25% του) και δεν νομίζω να κλάψω ούτε εγώ ούτε η γάτα μου σε πέντε δέκα χρόνια όπως προβλέπει η Ζέτα. Συμβαίνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα σήμερα που με στενοχωρούν. Ο Οτέ είναι μάλλον το τελευταίο.

----------


## zeta

> Για να καταλάβω, αν ήταν ελλειματικός θα έλεγες "να τον πουλήσουμε βρε αδερφέ"? Μάλλον όχι. Άρα α) είναι κερδοφόρος, "μην τον πουλάτε" β) είναι ζημιογόνος, "μην τον πουλάτε"
> Πότε "επιτρέπεται" να πουληθεί? Εξήγησε μου να καταλάβω
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν μπαίνει. Σε περίπτωση πολέμου επιτάσσονται τα πάντα. Από επιχειρήσεις ιδιωτών μέχρι αυλές σπιτιών.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν πωλείται η Ελλάδα, πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ.


προφανως δεν εχεις καταλάβει. Διαβασε πιο προσεχτικα τα ποστ.
τα παντα πουλιουνται. 
στην πρωτη ερωτηση, δεν επιτρεπεται να πουλιουνται οι δημοσιου ενδιαφεροντος και συμφεροντος οργανισμοι, κερδοφοροι και μη. Αν ηταν προβληματικος, εξυγιανση.
στην Ιταλια με την Αλιταλια, ειδες τι ειπε ο Μπερλουσκονι? 
εδω τρεχουν να πουλησουν, να γεμισουν τις τσεπες τους και να κλεισουν τρυπες του προυπολογισμου για δυο χρονια, και δεν τους νοιαζει τιποτε αλλο, δεν θα ξαναβγουν ουτως ή άλλως.....

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Από τη στιγμή που όλες οι εταιρίες λειτουργούν σε καθεστώς ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού (καπιταλισμός λέγεται και έτσι δουλεύει το κατάστημα που λέγεται Δύση) το καλύτερο για κάθε εταιρία είναι να διοικείται από στελέχη της αγοράς και όχι από πολιτικάντηδες της εξαγοράς. 
> 
> Δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι που πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ (δλδ το 25% του) και δεν νομίζω να κλάψω ούτε εγώ ούτε η γάτα μου σε πέντε δέκα χρόνια όπως προβλέπει η Ζέτα. Συμβαίνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα σήμερα που με στενοχωρούν. Ο Οτέ είναι μάλλον το τελευταίο.


επειδη δε σου καιγεται καρφακι, γιαυτο τον πουλανε, γιατι δεν καιγεται καρφακι και σε αλλους ελληνες. το οτι δεν σου καιγεται καρφακι ομως, ειναι λαθος, γιατι αυριο ερχεται και η δικη σου η σειρα......
εσυ θα κλαψεις σε δεκα χρονια σιγουρα, η γατα σου δε νομιζω.....

----------


## dekaneas297

> δεν επιτρεπεται να πουλιουνται οι δημοσιου ενδιαφεροντος και συμφεροντος οργανισμοι, κερδοφοροι και μη


Από ποιον δεν επιτρέπεται? Νομικά? Ηθικά? Επιχειρηματικά? Πατριωτικά?

----------


## zeta

> Από τη στιγμή που όλες οι εταιρίες λειτουργούν σε καθεστώς ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού (καπιταλισμός λέγεται και έτσι δουλεύει το κατάστημα που λέγεται Δύση) το καλύτερο για κάθε εταιρία είναι να διοικείται από στελέχη της αγοράς και όχι από πολιτικάντηδες της εξαγοράς. 
> 
> Δεν μου καίγεται καρφάκι που πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ (δλδ το 25% του) και δεν νομίζω να κλάψω ούτε εγώ ούτε η γάτα μου σε πέντε δέκα χρόνια όπως προβλέπει η Ζέτα. Συμβαίνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στην Ελλάδα σήμερα που με στενοχωρούν. Ο Οτέ είναι μάλλον το τελευταίο.


επειδη δε σου καιγεται καρφακι, γιαυτο τον πουλανε, γιατι δεν καιγεται καρφακι και σε αλλους ελληνες. το οτι δεν σου καιγεται καρφακι ομως, ειναι λαθος, γιατι αυριο ερχεται και η δικη σου η σειρα......
εσυ θα κλαψεις σε δεκα χρονια σιγουρα, η γατα σου δε νομιζω.....

----------


## Antre

> προφανως δεν εχεις καταλάβει. Διαβασε πιο προσεχτικα τα ποστ.
> τα παντα πουλιουνται. 
> στην πρωτη ερωτηση, δεν επιτρεπεται να πουλιουνται οι δημοσιου ενδιαφεροντος και συμφεροντος οργανισμοι, κερδοφοροι και μη. Αν ηταν προβληματικος, εξυγιανση.
> στην Ιταλια με την Αλιταλια, ειδες τι ειπε ο Μπερλουσκονι? 
> εδω τρεχουν να πουλησουν, να γεμισουν τις τσεπες τους και να κλεισουν τρυπες του προυπολογισμου για δυο χρονια, και δεν τους νοιαζει τιποτε αλλο, δεν θα ξαναβγουν ουτως ή άλλως.....
> 
> ........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> ...


 :One thumb up:

----------


## zeta

> Από ποιον δεν επιτρέπεται? Νομικά? Ηθικά? Επιχειρηματικά? Πατριωτικά?


νομικά δυστυχώς επιτρέπεται, αν και η τωρινη πωληση ειναι διατρητη νομικα....
ηθικα δεν επιτρεπεται σιγουρα. 
και δεν μας συμφερει κιολας ως λαο, και ως κρατος.
αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Και για το αυθαίρετο του Σουφλιά που μου καίγεται δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι. Πρέπει κάποτε σε αυτή τη χώρα να μάθουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε το σημαντικό. Εχουμε 40 σελίδες νήμα για κάτι που είναι απολύτως συμβατό με το μοντέλο οικονομίας που έχουμε επιλέξει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Θέλουμε καπιταλισμό αλλά με κρατικές επιχειρήσεις-μονοπώλια, θέλουμε ελεύθερη οικονομία αλλά με ιερή μονιμότητα, θέλουμε στρατηγικούς επενδυτές αλλά να βάζουν μόνο λεφτά να τα τρώμε και όχι να διοικούν. Ε, δεν γίνεται.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Εχουμε 40 σελίδες νήμα για κάτι που είναι απολύτως συμβατό με το μοντέλο οικονομίας που έχουμε επιλέξει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Θέλουμε καπιταλισμό αλλά με κρατικές επιχειρήσεις-μονοπώλια, θέλουμε ελεύθερη οικονομία αλλά με ιερή μονιμότητα, θέλουμε στρατηγικούς επενδυτές αλλά να βάζουν μόνο λεφτά να τα τρώμε και όχι να διοικούν. Ε, δεν γίνεται.


 :Respekt: 
Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει ηθικό κώλυμα  :ROFL:

----------


## Antre

> ... θέλουμε ελεύθερη οικονομία αλλά με ιερή μονιμότητα....


Η μονιμότητα ήταν για την αποφυγή ρουσφετιών ... δηλαδή να μην είναι αναγκασμένος κάποιος να κάνει την βρομοδουλειά κάποιου "μεγάλου" για να μην χάσει την δουλειά του, ούτε κάθε τετραετία να ψηφίζει με γνώμονα ποιο κόμμα θα τον κρατήσει - ποιο είναι το κονέ. Γενικότερα για να αποφεύγονται τα ρουσφέτια (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και τώρα... αλλά φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχε και η μονιμότητα)

----------


## zeta

> Και για το αυθαίρετο του Σουφλιά που μου καίγεται δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι. Πρέπει κάποτε σε αυτή τη χώρα να μάθουμε να ξεχωρίζουμε το σημαντικό. Εχουμε 40 σελίδες νήμα για κάτι που είναι απολύτως συμβατό με το μοντέλο οικονομίας που έχουμε επιλέξει εδώ και δεκαετίες. Θέλουμε καπιταλισμό αλλά με κρατικές επιχειρήσεις-μονοπώλια, θέλουμε ελεύθερη οικονομία αλλά με ιερή μονιμότητα, θέλουμε στρατηγικούς επενδυτές αλλά να βάζουν μόνο λεφτά να τα τρώμε και όχι να διοικούν. Ε, δεν γίνεται.


φυσικα και το αυθαιρετο του σουφλια και του μαγγινα ειναι θεμα που καιει. ειναι όμως περισσοτερο θεμα ηθικης. Ο οτε, η ΕΤΑ, η πωληση των λιμανιών, η καταντια της Ολυμπιακης, κλπ, ειναι εκτος απο θεματα ηθικής, και οικονομικά σκάνδαλα. και τα πληρώνουμε και θα τα πληρώσουμε όλοι.
που ειναι γραμμένο ότι το μοντέλο οικονομίας που έχουμε επιλέξει είναι νεοφιλελεύθερος καπιταλισμος. Φυσικά και δεν έχουμε επιλέξει υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό. Αλλά ο καπιταλισμός δεν είναι υποχρεωτικός. ναι γίνεται να εχουμε κρατικες επιχειρησεις και μονιμοτητα και να εχουμε και ιδιωτικό τομέα. Όλα γίνονται. Οπως γινοταν και τοσα χρονια. Αλλα απαξιώνουμε κάτι για να το ξεπουλήσουμε. ντροπή (ολυμπιακή).
και στην υπόλοιπη ευρώπη πλέον έχουν βάλει φρένο, αφου ειδαν τα αποτελέσματα. Εμείς συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι. Ούτε ο Μπερλουσκόνι έτσι.
(και αλί αν αρθεί η μονιμότητα. δεν ειμαι υπερ της, αλλα στην ελλάδα ειμαι. Γιατι καθε κυβέρνηση που θα βγαινει, θα απολυει αυτους που εβαλε η προηγουμενη....αλί αν γινει κατι τετοιο στην Ελλάδα. Θα πρεπει ολες οι πλατειες να ονομαστουν Κλαυθμωνος... όλος ο κόσμος θα ειναι όμηρός τους...)
ολα γίνονται, αρκει να τα θελουμε. Οταν ομως δεν κανουμε το στοιχειωδη ελεγχο στην εξουσία,και κραταμε κομματικες ταυτότητες, τοτε αυτοι κανουν ότι θελουν.

----------


## kanenas3

> εσυ δεν εισαι ελληνας? δε σε αφορα το οτι πουλιεται ο οτε? μονο τους οτετζηδες νομιζεις οτι αφορα? (να που αρχισαμε να διαφωνουμε παλι)
> 
> η αξιολογηση δεν γινεται με το ματι, σκεψου 500 εκ ευρω, για το 25% ολων, οτε, κοσμοτε, θυγατρικες στα βαλκανια, και μανατζμεντ...... ειναι δυνατόν?
> παιδια, πωλειται η ελλαδα, παρτε το χαμπαρι οσο ειναι νωρις ακομα...
> σε πεντε δεκα χρονια θα κλαιμε και θα ειναι αργα.....


1) Τα ~500εκ αφορούν το υπερκοστολογημένο 3% που πουλάει το δημόσιο και όχι το 25%. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι εξαρτάται από το πόσο αποτιμούνται όλα αυτά. Όλα τα άλλα είναι λόγια στο αέρα.

2) Το "κερδοφόρος" παίζει κάποιο ρόλο ή το βάζεις για έτσι; Αν έλεγα δηλαδή να πουλήσουμε την Ολυμπιακή που είναι ελλειμματική θα συμφωνούσες; Το θέμα είναι ότι την Ολυμπιακή και να θέλεις δε βρίσκεις αγοραστή!

3) Μια χαρά Έλληνας είμαι με όλα τα καλά και τα κακά που αυτό συνεπάγεται. Τι να κάνω όμως που δεν πουλιέται ο ήδη πουλημένος ΟΤΕ. Επειδή εσείς το πήρατε τώρα χαμπάρι πρέπει να σας συμπαρασταθώ; Το θεωρώ θετικότατη εξέλιξη και μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο και με τα λιμάνια, ΔΕΗ, Ολυμπιακή. Τα μόνο που πρέπει να μείνουν στον έλεγχο του κράτους είναι η παιδεία αλλά με ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια και η υγεία (με πολλές βελτιώσεις). Το κράτος πρέπει να είναι κράτος και όχι επιχείρηση γιατί απλά δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι. Σε όλον τον κόσμο το έχουν μάθει εδώ και δεκαετίες και αν αμφιβάλετε βρείτε μου κράτη που το παίζουν επιχειρηματίες.

----------


## zeta

> Η μονιμότητα ήταν για την αποφυγή ρουσφετιών ... δηλαδή να μην είναι αναγκασμένος κάποιος να κάνει την βρομοδουλειά κάποιου "μεγάλου" για να μην χάσει την δουλειά του, ούτε κάθε τετραετία να ψηφίζει με γνώμονα ποιο κόμμα θα τον κρατήσει - ποιο είναι το κονέ. Γενικότερα για να αποφεύγονται τα ρουσφέτια (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και τώρα... αλλά φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχε και η μονιμότητα)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kanenas3

Επίσης από τη στιγμή που είναι εισηγμένες (ΟΤΕ,ΔΕΗ) ακόμα και αν είναι κερδοφόρες τα χρήματα δεν μπορούνε να μπούνε στα ταμεία του κράτος, μόνο τα μερίσματα που είναι ασήμαντα σε σχέση με το κεφάλαιο που δεσμεύεται. Επομένως το κράτος επωφελείται ελάχιστα από την κερδοφορία των εισηγμένων επιχειρήσεων του.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η μονιμότητα ήταν για την αποφυγή ρουσφετιών ... δηλαδή να μην είναι αναγκασμένος κάποιος να κάνει την βρομοδουλειά κάποιου "μεγάλου" για να μην χάσει την δουλειά του, ούτε κάθε τετραετία να ψηφίζει με γνώμονα ποιο κόμμα θα τον κρατήσει - ποιο είναι το κονέ. Γενικότερα για να αποφεύγονται τα ρουσφέτια (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και τώρα... αλλά φαντάσου τι θα γινόταν αν δεν υπήρχε και η μονιμότητα)


Μόνο που τελικά οδήγησε στο ακριβώς αντίθετο και έγινε οι αιτία των περισσοτέρων ρουσφετιών στην ιστορία για χάρη της μονιμότητας!  :Razz:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Με μονιμότητα ή χωρίς, το πελατειακό σύστημα υπάρχει και κυβερνά. Antre, σε ευχαριστούμε για την ανάλυση, μας άνοιξες νέους ορίζοντες. 

Υ.Γ.
To να ανταλλάσσετε thumbs up μεταξύ σας δημοσίως, αφορά κανέναν?

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει ηθικό κώλυμα


ηθικό δίδαγμα υπάρχει
να φοράμε καθαρό βρακί, μην ξυπνήσουμε καμια μέρα και μας έχουν πουλήσει και γίνουμε ρεζίλι σε ξένους ανθρώπους

----------


## zeta

> 1) Τα ~500εκ αφορούν το υπερκοστολογημένο 3% που πουλάει το δημόσιο και όχι το 25%. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι εξαρτάται από το πόσο αποτιμούνται όλα αυτά. Όλα τα άλλα είναι λόγια στο αέρα.
> 
> 2) Το "κερδοφόρος" παίζει κάποιο ρόλο ή το βάζεις για έτσι; Αν έλεγα δηλαδή να πουλήσουμε την Ολυμπιακή που είναι ελλειμματική θα συμφωνούσες; Το θέμα είναι ότι την Ολυμπιακή και να θέλεις δε βρίσκεις αγοραστή!
> 
> 3) Μια χαρά Έλληνας είμαι με όλα τα καλά και τα κακά που αυτό συνεπάγεται. Τι να κάνω όμως που δεν πουλιέται ο ήδη πουλημένος ΟΤΕ. Επειδή εσείς το πήρατε τώρα χαμπάρι πρέπει να σας συμπαρασταθώ; Το θεωρώ θετικότατη εξέλιξη και μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο και με τα λιμάνια, ΔΕΗ, Ολυμπιακή. Τα μόνο που πρέπει να μείνουν στον έλεγχο του κράτους είναι η παιδεία αλλά με ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια και η υγεία (με πολλές βελτιώσεις). Το κράτος πρέπει να είναι κράτος και όχι επιχείρηση γιατί απλά δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει έτσι. Σε όλον τον κόσμο το έχουν μάθει εδώ και δεκαετίες και αν αμφιβάλετε βρείτε μου κράτη που το παίζουν επιχειρηματίες.


κακώς και ειναι ηδη πουλημενος ο οτε, ποιος σου ειπε οτι συμφωνω και με αυτο.. αλλα τωρα πουληθηκε και το μανατζμεντ.
το κρατος μπορει να ειναι επιχειρηση, μια χαρα, και το εχει αποδειξει, αρκει να μην
 κυβερνουν αρπαχτικα. 
το θεμα δεν ειναι να πωληθει ο οτε, το θεμα ειναι να μην κυβερνουν αυτοι που δεν μπορουν να τον διοικήσουν.
οσο για την ολυμπιακη, δεν υπαρχει αγοραστης γιατι δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τοπιο, επιτηδες για να την φαληρισουν τελειως, αν πουνε οτι ισχυει κατι συγκεκριμενο, να δεις ποσοι θα βρεθουν. Η αξια της ολυμπιακης ειναι μεγαλη, βλέπε αξια σηματος, τεχνικη βαση, πινακες δρομολογιων σε ποσα αεροδρομια, αεροπλανα, κλπ. Πιστευεις οτι οποιος και να την παρει, δεν θα εχει κερδος? και αυτη τη στιγμη εχει το 38% της κινησης του ΕΛ. Βενιζέλος, δεν μπορει να ειναι κερδοφόρα? Αυτοί που μας κυβερνουν θελουν κρεμασμα στην πλατεια συντάγματος. :Evil: 
(και σου ξαναθυμίζω, τι ειπε ο Μπερλουσκονι για την αλιτάλια?) 
και τελικα να μου θυμιθεις, την ολυμπιακη θα την παρει ο ομιλος Λουφτχανσα (aegean)....
πάει για δωρακι και αυτή. 
ε συγνώμη, αλλά με όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Όλα γίνονται. Οπως γινοταν και τοσα χρονια


Όντως. Για αυτό καταντήσαμε έτσι.  :Razz: 




> Το θεωρώ θετικότατη εξέλιξη και μακάρι να γίνει το ίδιο και με τα λιμάνια, ΔΕΗ, Ολυμπιακή. Τα μόνο που πρέπει να μείνουν στον έλεγχο του κράτους είναι η παιδεία και η υγεία (με πολλές βελτιώσεις)


 :Respekt: 




> Σε όλον τον κόσμο το έχουν μάθει εδώ και δεκαετίες και αν αμφιβάλετε βρείτε μου κράτη που το παίζουν επιχειρηματίες.


Κούβα, Β. Κορέα. Θές κι άλλα?  :Razz:

----------


## zeta

> Επίσης από τη στιγμή που είναι εισηγμένες (ΟΤΕ,ΔΕΗ) ακόμα και αν είναι κερδοφόρες τα χρήματα δεν μπορούνε να μπούνε στα ταμεία του κράτος, μόνο τα μερίσματα που είναι ασήμαντα σε σχέση με το κεφάλαιο που δεσμεύεται. Επομένως το κράτος επωφελείται ελάχιστα από την κερδοφορία των εισηγμένων επιχειρήσεων του.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Μόνο που τελικά οδήγησε στο ακριβώς αντίθετο και έγινε οι αιτία των περισσοτέρων ρουσφετιών στην ιστορία για χάρη της μονιμότητας!


ναι, μεχρι που φτιαχτηκε ο ΑΣΕΠ, και τον σεβάστηκαν όλοι. Και τώρα του βάζουν χερι, αν εχεις δει. γιαυτο τι εχεις να πεις? (40% συνέντευξη)

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ζέτα, δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να έχει την ΟΑ κρατική όταν έχει απέναντί της τον Μπράνσον και τον Stelios. Για να τους ανταγωνιστεί αποτελεσματικά πρέπει να έχει ανάλογου επιπέδου διοίκηση. Και, όπως και να το κάνουμε, οι διορισμένοι από τον κάθε υπουργό αυλοκόλακες δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά. 

Ομοίως και για τον ΟΤΕ. Από τη στιγμή που είναι εισηγμένη (πράγμα στο οποίο διαφωνείς έτσι κι αλλιώς) πρέπει να διοικείται από τους καλύτερους της αγοράς, τα είπαμε. Και ελληνική εταιρία υπό κρατικό έλεγχο δεν δύναται να διοικηθεί αποτελεσματικά από «εξωτερικό» αφεντικό όσο κουμάντο κάνει η κλαδική και ο βουλευτής-δερβέναγας.

Οι επιχειρήσεις είναι πια πολυεθνικές. Αν θέλει να ζήσει ο ΟΤΕ (και η ΟΑ και η ΔΕΗ) θα πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο εταιρικό μοντέλο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή κακό, λέω ότι έτσι λειτουργεί αγορά στη Δύση σήμερα. Ή προσαρμόζεσαι ή πεθαίνεις.

Υ.Γ.
Αν ο Μπερλουσκόνι είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση τότε να εκλέξουμε πρωθυπουργό τον Κόκκαλη ή τον Τζίγγερ.

----------


## kanenas3

> κακώς και ειναι ηδη πουλημενος ο οτε, ποιος σου ειπε οτι συμφωνω και με αυτο.. αλλα τωρα πουληθηκε και το μανατζμεντ.
> το κρατος μπορει να ειναι επιχειρηση, μια χαρα, και το εχει αποδειξει, αρκει να μην
>  κυβερνουν αρπαχτικα. 
> το θεμα δεν ειναι να πωληθει ο οτε, το θεμα ειναι να μην κυβερνουν αυτοι που δεν μπορουν να τον διοικήσουν.


Αυτά ας τα λέγατε πριν εισαχθεί το 1996. Αργά η γρήγορα κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μαζέψει το 51% μέσω χρηματιστηρίου και να πάρει με το έτσι θέλω το μάνατζμεντ και μάλιστα χωρίς δικαίωμα βέτο της κυβέρνησης, έστω και στα λίγα θέματα όπου υπάρχει σήμερα.




> οσο για την ολυμπιακη, δεν υπαρχει αγοραστης γιατι δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τοπιο, επιτηδες για να την φαληρισουν τελειως, αν πουνε οτι ισχυει κατι συγκεκριμενο, να δεις ποσοι θα βρεθουν. Η αξια της ολυμπιακης ειναι μεγαλη, βλέπε αξια σηματος, τεχνικη βαση, πινακες δρομολογιων σε ποσα αεροδρομια, αεροπλανα, κλπ. Πιστευεις οτι οποιος και να την παρει, δεν θα εχει κερδος? και αυτη τη στιγμη εχει το 38% της κινησης του ΕΛ. Βενιζέλος, δεν μπορει να ειναι κερδοφόρα?


Το μόνο μεγάλο στην Ολυμπιακή είναι η ταλαιπωρία...αξία ανεκτίμητη βέβαια  :Razz: 

Άντε να δούμε όταν ξεκαθαρίσει αν θα την πάρει κανείς με τα χρέη. Γιατί χωρίς την παίρνω και εγώ. Το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι έχει πολλές χιλιάδες υπαλλήλους πλεόνασμα απομεινάρι των διαδοχικών σμικρύνσεων και αν τους φορτωθεί ο ιδιώτης σίγουρα δε θα έχει κέρδος. Αν ήταν έτσι απλά θα είχαν και τώρα κέρδος. Τώρα αυτά τα σκοτεινά σχέδια να απαξιώσουν την Ολυμπιακή για να τη δωρίσουν είναι ότι πιο αστείο έχω ακούσει σήμερα. Μπορούνε δηλαδή να την εξυγιάνουν αλλά δε θέλουν... :ROFL: 





> Αυτοί που μας κυβερνουν θελουν κρεμασμα στην πλατεια συντάγματος.


Η εποχές που κρεμούσαμε τους κυβερνήτες πέρασε. Τώρα απλά ψηφίζουμε.  :Wink: 





> (και σου ξαναθυμίζω, τι ειπε ο Μπερλουσκονι για την αλιτάλια?) 
> και τελικα να μου θυμιθεις, την ολυμπιακη θα την παρει ο ομιλος Λουφτχανσα (aegean)....
> πάει για δωρακι και αυτή. 
> ε συγνώμη, αλλά με όλα αυτά δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω.


Κάτσε να δούμε αν θα τη σώσει ο Σίλβιο πρώτα και μετά τα λέμε...

----------


## zeta

> Ζέτα, δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να έχει την ΟΑ κρατική όταν έχει απέναντί της τον Μπράνσον και τον Stelios. Για να τους ανταγωνιστεί αποτελεσματικά πρέπει να έχει ανάλογου επιπέδου διοίκηση. Και, όπως και να το κάνουμε, οι διορισμένοι από τον κάθε υπουργό αυλοκόλακες δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά. 
> 
> Ομοίως και για τον ΟΤΕ. Από τη στιγμή που είναι εισηγμένη (πράγμα στο οποίο διαφωνείς έτσι κι αλλιώς) πρέπει να διοικείται από τους καλύτερους της αγοράς, τα είπαμε. Και ελληνική εταιρία υπό κρατικό έλεγχο δεν δύναται να διοικηθεί αποτελεσματικά από «εξωτερικό» αφεντικό όσο κουμάντο κάνει η κλαδική και ο βουλευτής-δερβέναγας.
> 
> Οι επιχειρήσεις είναι πια πολυεθνικές. Αν θέλει να ζήσει ο ΟΤΕ (και η ΟΑ και η ΔΕΗ) θα πρέπει να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο εταιρικό μοντέλο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό ή κακό, λέω ότι έτσι λειτουργεί αγορά στη Δύση σήμερα. Ή προσαρμόζεσαι ή πεθαίνεις.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Αν ο Μπερλουσκόνι είναι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση τότε να εκλέξουμε πρωθυπουργό τον Κόκκαλη ή τον Τζίγγερ.


ναι αλλα την ολυμπιακή επίτηδες τη φαγανε, για να την πουλησουν.
ο οτε, μια χαρα δουλευει ολα αυτα τα χρονια. και συνεχιζει και με τον ανταγωνισμο και με τον πολεμο της ΕΕΤΤ.
τους καλυτερους της αγορας μπορει να τους προσλαβει η διοικηση του καθε οτε, και ξερω και αρκετους που δουλευουν εκει ως στελεχη και ειναι οι καλυτεροι.
και ξερω και product manager, που εφυγε απο κει, και εγινε αναρπαστος στην αγορα. 
και οι μηχανικοι του οτε ειναι απο τους καλυτερους. 
ο διοικητης της δεη δεν ηταν στην toyota πριν? δεν ειναι καλός δηλαδή? (αν και σε θεματα περιβάλοντος δεν ειναι ευαισθητοποιημένος) δηλαδη ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να βρεθουν καλοι διοικητες? και να προσαρμοστει το κρατος στον ανταγωνισμο, να βρει τους καλυτερους και να μην ανακατευεται, να εισπρατει μόνο τα κερδη? το προβλημα λοιπον και παλι, ειναι στην εξουσία, οχι στον καθε οτε. 
οποτε αφου δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε τον καλο διοικητη, πουλάμε....φοβερη λογικη...
ελεγχο στην εξουσία λοιπόν και πάλι, εκει καταληγω εγώ.

αλήθεια, οι πιλότοι της ολυμπιακής δεν ειναι οι καλύτεροι? η τεχνική βάση δεν ειναι η καλύτερη?
πως γίνεται αυτό σε μια κρατική εταιρία? να παρουν τα βρωμόχερά τους μερικοι μερικοι χρειαζεται μόνο...
(ο μπερλουσκόνι, παραδειγμα προς αποφυγή ειναι, και όμως, σαν αυτους που κυβερνανε εμας δεν ειναι....δυστυχώς για μας....)

........Auto merged post: zeta πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτά ας τα λέγατε πριν εισαχθεί το 1996. Αργά η γρήγορα κάποιος θα μπορούσε να μαζέψει το 51% μέσω χρηματιστηρίου και να πάρει με το έτσι θέλω το μάνατζμεντ και μάλιστα χωρίς δικαίωμα βέτο της κυβέρνησης, έστω και στα λίγα θέματα όπου υπάρχει σήμερα.
> 
> 
> 
> Το μόνο μεγάλο στην Ολυμπιακή είναι η ταλαιπωρία...αξία ανεκτίμητη βέβαια 
> 
> Άντε να δούμε όταν ξεκαθαρίσει αν θα την πάρει κανείς με τα χρέη. Γιατί χωρίς την παίρνω και εγώ. Το πρόβλημα της είναι ότι έχει πολλές χιλιάδες υπαλλήλους πλεόνασμα απομεινάρι των διαδοχικών σμικρύνσεων και αν τους φορτωθεί ο ιδιώτης σίγουρα δε θα έχει κέρδος. Αν ήταν έτσι απλά θα είχαν και τώρα κέρδος. Τώρα αυτά τα σκοτεινά σχέδια να απαξιώσουν την Ολυμπιακή για να τη δωρίσουν είναι ότι πιο αστείο έχω ακούσει σήμερα. Μπορούνε δηλαδή να την εξυγιάνουν αλλά δε θέλουν...
> 
> 
> ...


να τα λέγαμε..ποιοί? 
και τοτε μπηκε στο χρηματιστηριο, και τωρα θα τον παρουν οι γερμανοι, αφου ο λαος κοιμαται. εγώ κατά της ένταξης ήμουν και τότε, ειμαι κατά της ενταξης των οργανισμων γενικα...

για την ολυμπιακή μη γελας καθολου, ετσι ειναι. 
τώρα αν εχει πλεονασμα υπαλληλων, εγώ συνέχεια βλέπω ματαιώσεις πτήσεων λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού...
κερδοφόρα αν γίνει σωστή διαχείρηση είναι σίγουρα. Αν μπορουσα να την παρω, φυσικά και θα την έπαιρνα.
τώρα ψηφιζουμε και μας κρεμουν αυτοι. 
αλλά φταίμε εμεις που τους ψηφιζουμε...

----------


## Christos123

Άσχετο ..... αλλά από πότε καίμε γερμανικές σημαίες ? 
Τι υποκριτές που είμαστε ....... όταν καίνε την δική μας κλαψουρίζουμε σαν ζωντοχήρες !
Τα είδα στην TV και φρίκαρα ....... 
Ε όχι και να καίμε τα εθνικά σύμβολα των άλλων λαών επειδή είμαστε ανίκανοι να κρατήσουμε τις επιχειρήσεις μας ελληνικές !  ΑΗΔΙΑ !

----------


## zeta

δεν το είδα, αλλα ντροπή.
και επιπλεον, δεν φταινε οι γερμανοι που τους χαριζουμε τον οτε.
στην τελική, όσοι θελουν να διαμαρτηρηθουν με αυτον τον τροπο, ας καψουν
τη σημαια της βουλής, τη σημαία της ΝΔ, ή ότι αλλο αντίστοιχο τελος παντων.. :Razz:

----------


## argonaut

> Δηλαδή με το 25% του ΟΤΕ αποκτά το 100% των θυγατρικών? Ή το 25% της κάθε μίας από αυτές? (μέσω της συμμετοχής της στον ΟΤΕ δλδ). Δεν διευκρινίζει το άρθρο.


Η αλυσσίδα έχει ως εξής:

Η DT δέχεται να αγοράσει το 3% από το κράτος με premium και το 2% από την ελεύθερη αγορά αλλά ως αντάλλαγμα ζητά να έχει 5 θέσεις στο ΔΣ, να διορίζει τον Διεύθυνοντα Σύμβουλο, να αποφασίζει για επενδύσεις και προμήθειες, να έχει δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης σε περίπτωση που το κράτος αποφασίσει να πουλήσει και άλλες μετοχές.
Έχοντας το management μπορεί σύμφωνα με τα διεθνή λογιστικά πρότυπα να ενσωματώνει τα αποτελέσματα των εταιρειών αυτών (ΟΤΕ και θυγατρικών της) στα δικά της αποτελέσματα στην Γερμανία.
Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει deal και με το κράτος αλλά και με την MIG. Και αν δεν κλείσει η δουλειά με τους Γερμανούς ο εκβιασμός είναι ότι θα περάσει πολύ καιρός για να βρεθεί άλλος υποψήφιος αγοραστής.
Pretty good δηλαδή συνολικά για κάποιον που έχει το 25% μόνον.

Αν σκεφθείς ότι για το 20% η MIG ήθελε μία (1) μόνον θέση στο ΔΣ χωρίς φυσικά δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στην λήψη των αποφάσεων και ο Αλογοσκούφης είπε όχι, θα δεις ότι η Γερμανοί έχουν πετύχει πολύ καλούς όρους.
Και σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Γιατί αν έπρεπε να μαζέψουν το χαρτί σιγά-σιγά θα τους κόστιζε πολύ περισσότερο και θα έπρεπε να φτάσουν μέχρι το 33% τουλάχιστον για να μπορέσουν να κάνουν δημόσια προσφορά κα μετά να αγοράσουν μέχρι να φθάσουν στο 50% +1.

Και το ωραίο είναι ότι εμμέσως οι Γερμάνοι λένε ότι μας κάνουνε χάρη (και εδώ που τα λέμε από την σκοπιά τους θεωρούνε ότι παίρνουνε μεγάλο ρίσκο που πάνε να μπλέξουνε με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε πιέζουν για όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα ανταλλάγματα ή να την βγάλουν όσο δυνατόν πιό ανώδυνα).

Εκείνοι που είναι χαμένοι είναι οι υπόλοιποι μέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ. Πλήρης χειραγώγηση και πλήρης αδιαφορία για τα δικαιώματα τους και τις μετοχές που κατέχουν. Το 28% τα βρίσκει με το 0% και τα κανονίζουν όπως τους συμφέρει.
Ωραίος σεβασμός στους κανόνες της ελεύθερης αγοράς.

----------


## diastasi

> Όχι δεν μπαίνει. Σε περίπτωση πολέμου επιτάσσονται τα πάντα. Από επιχειρήσεις ιδιωτών μέχρι αυλές σπιτιών.


Πολυ το χοντραινεις ξερεις, δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως. Δε χρειαζεται να υπαρξει πολεμος για να ειναι κατι εθνικης σημασιας. σιγα σιγα θα μας πεις οτι και ο στρατος δε χρειαζεται τωρα αφου αν γινει πολεμος προλαβαινουμε να μαζεψουμε και να εκπαιδευσουμε κοσμο.
Απο την αλλη μη περιμενεις οτι καποτε θα γινει πολεμος οπως των ξερουμε. Οι πολεμοι γινονται οικονομικοι πλεον και κανεις δε παιρνει χαμπαρι.




> Από ποιον δεν επιτρέπεται? Νομικά? Ηθικά? Επιχειρηματικά? Πατριωτικά?


Απλα και μονο μερικες επιχειρησεις λεγονται και πρεπει να ειναι Κοινης Ωφελειας.
Ακομη κι αν υπαρχουν αντιστοιχες Ιδιωτικές (που καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν) αντιστοιχα πρεπει να υπαρχουν οι Κρατικές, κι ας ειναι πολλες φορες ζημιογονες. Για την παροχη υπηρεσιων σε μη προνομιουχους ή δυσπροσιτες περιοχες ή ακομη ακομη για το πρεστιζ/γοητρο της χωρας στο εξωτερικό. Ποσο μαλλον εαν η επιχειρηση δεν ειναι ζημιογονα (βλ. ΟΤΕ).

----------


## dekaneas297

> Πολυ το χοντραινεις ξερεις, δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως. Δε χρειαζεται να υπαρξει πολεμος για να ειναι κατι εθνικης σημασιας. σιγα σιγα θα μας πεις οτι και ο στρατος δε χρειαζεται τωρα αφου αν γινει πολεμος προλαβαινουμε να μαζεψουμε και να εκπαιδευσουμε κοσμο.
> Απο την αλλη μη περιμενεις οτι καποτε θα γινει πολεμος οπως των ξερουμε. Οι πολεμοι γινονται οικονομικοι πλεον και κανεις δε παιρνει χαμπαρι.


Για εθνική ασφάλεια γράφτηκε από τη zeta, όχι εθνική σημασία.




> Απλα και μονο μερικες επιχειρησεις λεγονται και πρεπει να ειναι Κοινης Ωφελειας.
> Ακομη κι αν υπαρχουν αντιστοιχες Ιδιωτικές (που καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν) αντιστοιχα πρεπει να υπαρχουν οι Κρατικές, κι ας ειναι πολλες φορες ζημιογονες. Για την παροχη υπηρεσιων σε μη προνομιουχους ή δυσπροσιτες περιοχες ή ακομη ακομη για το πρεστιζ/γοητρο της χωρας στο εξωτερικό. Ποσο μαλλον εαν η επιχειρηση δεν ειναι ζημιογονα (βλ. ΟΤΕ).


Πρέπει? Οικονομική θεωρία που το υποστηρίζει? Link?
Άν δεν υπάρχει οικονομική θεωρία που το υποστηρίζει, το επιχείρημα σου πάει περίπατο.

----------


## kanenas3

> να τα λέγαμε..ποιοί? 
> και τοτε μπηκε στο χρηματιστηριο, και τωρα θα τον παρουν οι γερμανοι, αφου ο λαος κοιμαται. εγώ κατά της ένταξης ήμουν και τότε, ειμαι κατά της ενταξης των οργανισμων γενικα...


Δε μας λες όμως τι θα γινόταν αν απλά κάποιος αγόραζε μετοχές και συγκέντρωνε το 51%. Γιατί το δεδομένο είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη και όχι το άμα όμως δεν ήταν. Ως κυβέρνηση αντέδρασε προστατευτικά και έκανε και μια αμφιλεγόμενη ρύθμιση ώστε να έχει τουλάχιστον λόγο στο που θα πάει η διοίκηση. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ ότι από τα 2 ενδεχόμενα, αυτό που επιλέχτηκε ίσως και να είναι το καλύτερο; Το άλλο θα υπήρχε ένας ιδιώτης που θα είχε το 51% και δε θα ρωτούσε κανέναν.





> για την ολυμπιακή μη γελας καθολου, ετσι ειναι. 
> τώρα αν εχει πλεονασμα υπαλληλων, εγώ συνέχεια βλέπω ματαιώσεις πτήσεων λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού...
> κερδοφόρα αν γίνει σωστή διαχείρηση είναι σίγουρα. Αν μπορουσα να την παρω, φυσικά και θα την έπαιρνα.
> τώρα ψηφιζουμε και μας κρεμουν αυτοι. 
> αλλά φταίμε εμεις που τους ψηφιζουμε...


Εδώ και αν θέλει βιντεάκι αλλά θα το βγάλει ακατάλληλο το ραδιοτηλεοπτικό... :Razz: 

Ελλείψεις βλέπεις γιατί οι αφροκώληδες της Ολυμπιακής δεν καταδέχονται να δουλέψουν 2η μέρα στο καπάκι αν πετάξουν πάνω από μισό μέτρο γιατί κουράζονται. Γιατί όταν βγαίνουν εξωτερικό θέλουν πχ 3 μέρες ξεκούραση γιατί στρεσάρονται και άλλα τέτοια χαριτωμένα που αν τα μάθει ο κόσμος θα τους κλείσουν σε χρόνο ρεκόρ. Πως να μην έχουν ελλείψεις μετά; Αναλογικά με την Aegean έχουν 10 φορές περισσότερους υπαλλήλους και παρόλα αυτά έχουν ελλείψεις...Να μη βάλω και τα free tickets όπου ευτυχώς περιορίστηκαν κάπως γιατί κάποτε πετούσε τζάμπα όλο τους το σόι.

Αν μετά από όλα αυτά πιστεύεις ότι τους συμφέρει να την χρεοκοπήσουν και να πάρουν στο πολιτικό κόστος από το να την σώσουν να την πουλήσουν ακριβά και να πάρουν τη μίζα μάλλον πρέπει να ξαναδείς...ειδήσεις...έτσι για να θυμηθείς με ποιους έχεις να κάνεις  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> Πρέπει? Οικονομική θεωρία που το υποστηρίζει? Link?
> Άν δεν υπάρχει οικονομική θεωρία που το υποστηρίζει, το επιχείρημα σου πάει περίπατο.


Λινκ? Οικονομικη θεωρια? Μα τι λες τωρα? Δεν συζηταμε για οικονομικες θεωριες και αλλες παρομοιες Δυτικου τυπου ιστοριες.
Στρατηγε.. μιλαμε για Κοινη ωφελεια. Μιλαμε για εικονα μιας χωρας, Δεν μιλαμε για δεικτες, κερδη , μετοχες.
Ξεκολα λιγο απο οικονομικου τυπου σκεψεις.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Λινκ? Οικονομικη θεωρια? Μα τι λες τωρα? Δεν συζηταμε για οικονομικες θεωριες και αλλες παρομοιες Δυτικου τυπου ιστοριες.
> Στρατηγε.. μιλαμε για Κοινη ωφελεια. Μιλαμε για εικονα μιας χωρας, Δεν μιλαμε για δεικτες, κερδη , μετοχες.
> Ξεκολα λιγο απο οικονομικου τυπου σκεψεις.


Τότε λυπάμαι αλλά δεν με πείθεις.
Όλες οι "Δυτικού τύπου ιστορίες" καλύπτονται από μια θεωρία.
Εσύ επιζητάς "Ελληνικού τύπου ιστορία", που καλύπτεται από άλλους είδους "θεωρίες"  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Αν σκεφθείς ότι για το 20% η MIG ήθελε μία (1) μόνον θέση στο ΔΣ χωρίς φυσικά δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στην λήψη των αποφάσεων και ο Αλογοσκούφης είπε όχι, θα δεις ότι η Γερμανοί έχουν πετύχει πολύ καλούς όρους.


Το σημαντικό για όλους ήταν να μην πάρει αυτή τη μία θέση η MIG.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vasper

> Η αλυσσίδα έχει ως εξής:
> 
> Η DT δέχεται να αγοράσει το 3% από το κράτος με premium και το 2% από την ελεύθερη αγορά αλλά ως αντάλλαγμα ζητά να έχει 5 θέσεις στο ΔΣ, να διορίζει τον Διεύθυνοντα Σύμβουλο, να αποφασίζει για επενδύσεις και προμήθειες, να έχει δικαίωμα πρώτης άρνησης σε περίπτωση που το κράτος αποφασίσει να πουλήσει και άλλες μετοχές.


Τις 5 θέσεις τις θέλει εφόσον έχει το 25-28%, αγοράζοντας και το 20% από την MIG. 




> Έχοντας το management μπορεί σύμφωνα με τα διεθνή λογιστικά πρότυπα να ενσωματώνει τα αποτελέσματα των εταιρειών αυτών (ΟΤΕ και θυγατρικών της) στα δικά της αποτελέσματα στην Γερμανία.
> Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει deal και με το κράτος αλλά και με την MIG. Και αν δεν κλείσει η δουλειά με τους Γερμανούς ο εκβιασμός είναι ότι θα περάσει πολύ καιρός για να βρεθεί άλλος υποψήφιος αγοραστής.
> Pretty good δηλαδή συνολικά για κάποιον που έχει το 25% μόνον.


Αν δεν κλείσει η δουλειά με την DT απλά θα μείνουμε χωρίς παραπάνω επενδύσεις και θα πάει πίσω το πρόγραμμα του ΟΤΕ. 




> Αν σκεφθείς ότι για το 20% η MIG ήθελε μία (1) μόνον θέση στο ΔΣ χωρίς φυσικά δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στην λήψη των αποφάσεων και ο Αλογοσκούφης είπε όχι, θα δεις ότι η Γερμανοί έχουν πετύχει πολύ καλούς όρους.
> Και σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Γιατί αν έπρεπε να μαζέψουν το χαρτί σιγά-σιγά θα τους κόστιζε πολύ περισσότερο και θα έπρεπε να φτάσουν μέχρι το 33% τουλάχιστον για να μπορέσουν να κάνουν δημόσια προσφορά κα μετά να αγοράσουν μέχρι να φθάσουν στο 50% +1.


Ο Αλογοσκούφης έκανε ειδικό νόμο μόνο για να καθυστερήσει την είσοδο επενδυτή που θα παίρνει αποφάσεις στο συμβούλιο πριν την ολοκλήρωση της εύρεσης θεσμικού επενδυτή. Αυτό γιατί μετά θα έπρεπε είτε να πουλήσει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από το δημόσιο είτε ο θεσμικός επενδυτής να ψάξει να βρει διαθέσιμες μετοχές από μικρότερους επενδυτές. Ο νόμος δε αυτός θα καταργηθεί έτσι κι αλλιώς καθώς δεν είναι αποδεκτός στα πλαίσια της Ε.Ε.




> Και το ωραίο είναι ότι εμμέσως οι Γερμάνοι λένε ότι μας κάνουνε χάρη (και εδώ που τα λέμε από την σκοπιά τους θεωρούνε ότι παίρνουνε μεγάλο ρίσκο που πάνε να μπλέξουνε με τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε πιέζουν για όσο δυνατόν περισσότερα ανταλλάγματα ή να την βγάλουν όσο δυνατόν πιό ανώδυνα).


Όλες οι επενδύσεις είναι ρίσκο, αλλά αν μα έκαναν την χάρη (που δεν λένε τέτοιο πράγμα οι Γερμανοί) τότε θα αγόραζαν απλά όσες μετοχές μπορούσαν και θα περίμεναν να κινηθούν μέσω Ε.Ε. Δεν θα χρειαζόταν να διαπραγματευτούν για το managment. Θέλουν όμως να τα έχουν καλά με την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση καθώς το δημόσιο είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ. 




> Εκείνοι που είναι χαμένοι είναι οι υπόλοιποι μέτοχοι του ΟΤΕ. Πλήρης χειραγώγηση και πλήρης αδιαφορία για τα δικαιώματα τους και τις μετοχές που κατέχουν. Το 28% τα βρίσκει με το 0% και τα κανονίζουν όπως τους συμφέρει.
> Ωραίος σεβασμός στους κανόνες της ελεύθερης αγοράς.


Χαμένοι οι μέτοχοι; Με την μετοχή του ΟΤΕ να ανεβαίνει; Το δημόσιο διατηρεί το ποσοστό του στο 24%. Ποιο είναι το 0% που λες;

----------


## lewton

> Ο Αλογοσκούφης έκανε ειδικό νόμο μόνο για να καθυστερήσει την είσοδο επενδυτή που θα παίρνει αποφάσεις στο συμβούλιο πριν την ολοκλήρωση της εύρεσης θεσμικού επενδυτή. Αυτό γιατί μετά θα έπρεπε είτε να πουλήσει μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό από το δημόσιο είτε ο θεσμικός επενδυτής να ψάξει να βρει διαθέσιμες μετοχές από μικρότερους επενδυτές. Ο νόμος δε αυτός θα καταργηθεί έτσι κι αλλιώς καθώς δεν είναι αποδεκτός στα πλαίσια της Ε.Ε.


H DT είναι... θεσμικός επενδυτής;  :What..?:   :Scared:

----------


## diastasi

http://www.ophilos.com/2006/05/crash-test-vs.html

----------


## argonaut

> Ποιο είναι το 0% που λες;


Το 0% είναι η DT. Αυτή την στιγμή έχει 0%. 
Με μόνον την συμφωνία ότι ΘΑ αγοράσει από την MIG πετυχαίνει να αποσπάσει ότι της παραχωρεί το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο. Το 20% αποτελεί τον πολιορκητικό κριό. Μόνον που ο κριός αυτός δεν είναι καν δικός της.
Δηλαδή χωρίς να πάρουν κανένα ρίσκο, να εκτεθούν στην ελεύθερη αγορά μέσω του χρηματιστηρίου, πετυχαίνουν ένα σωρό πράγματα. Για σκέψου όμως αν θα έπρεπε να αγοράζαν λίγο-λίγο το χαρτί, συγκέντρωναν ένα ποσοστό και μετά να αρχίζαν τις διαπραγματεύσεις με το δημόσιο. Αν τότε οι διαπραγματεύσεις αποτύγχαναν η αξία των μετοχών μπορεί να έπεφτε και να έχαναν λεφτά. Τώρα όμως δεν υπάρχει κανένα ρίσκο. Και αν ακόμη οι διαπραγματεύσεις αποτύχουν, τι είχανε τι χάσανε.

Και το ελληνικό δημόσιο αντιδρά σπασμωδικά λόγω λανθασμένων χειρισμών. Δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει αν ισχύουν οι νόμοι της αγοράς ή το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Αν πρόκειται για συναλλαγή μεταξύ ιδιωτών (όπως λένε πολλοί εδώ μέσα) ή για αποκρατικοποίηση.

Γιατί τώρα ανακάλυψαν ότι πρόκειται για αποκρατικοποίηση:




> Η D.T. δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη να υποβάλει δημόσια πρόταση για τις μειοψηφίες
> 
> Για το ενδεχόμενο να υποχρεωθεί η D.T. να υποβάλει δημόσια πρόταση για τις μειοψηφίες στον ΟΤΕ, αφού μαζί με το Δημόσιο θα έχουν στην κατοχή τους πάνω από το 33,4% του Οργανισμού, κορυφαίο στέλεχος του οικονομικού επιτελείου σημείωνε ότι στον σχετικό νόμο αναφέρεται σαφώς πως δεν υπάρχει τέτοια υποχρέωση εάν *πρόκειται για επιχείρηση υπό αποκρατικοποίηση*.
> 
> Οσον αφορά το θέμα που έχει ανακύψει μετά την απόφαση της Κομισιόν να κινήσει τη νομική διαδικασία για τη νομοθετική ρύθμιση, με την οποία τίθεται πλαφόν 20% στα δικαιώματα ψήφου που μπορούν να αποκτήσουν ιδιώτες σε αποκρατικοποιούμενη επιχείρηση χωρίς έγκριση της κυβέρνησης, το ίδιο στέλεχος τόνισε: «Γνωρίζαμε ότι υπήρχαν από την αρχή αιτιάσεις. Εάν οι αιτιάσεις αυτές δεν επηρεάζουν το πνεύμα του νόμου, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα δούμε πώς θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε», αφήνοντας ανοικτό το ενδεχόμενο να φτάσει το θέμα έως το Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο. «Μπορεί να μην έχει πια ιδιαίτερη σημασία για τον ΟΤΕ», πρόσθεσε, «αλλά θέλουμε να υπάρχει η ρύθμιση, γιατί θα διευκολύνει άλλες αποκρατικοποιήσεις στο μέλλον, αφού εξαλείφει τον κίνδυνο επιθετικής εξαγοράς».
> 
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...05/2008_268979


Και ενώ πρώτα λέγανε ότι η DT δεν αγοράζει τώρα το 33% γιατί θα έπρεπε να κάνει δημόσια προσφορά, τώρα λένε όχι, αυτό δεν ισχύει.
Τώρα θα μου πεις πότε το ελληνικό κράτος ήταν σοβαρό και δεν ερμήνευε τους νόμους όπως του κάπνιζε.




> Αν δεν κλείσει η δουλειά με την DT απλά θα μείνουμε χωρίς παραπάνω επενδύσεις και θα πάει πίσω το πρόγραμμα του ΟΤΕ.


Και ποιός εγγυάται ότι θα κάνουν επενδύσεις;
Υπάρχει κάτι στην συμφωνία;
Αν πας και διαβάσεις την τροπολογία Αλογοσκούφη (αυτή που τώρα μπορεί και να μην χρειάζεται) αναφέρει σαφώς ότι όποιος επιθυμεί  να επενδύσει σε επιχείρηση εθνικής σημασίας θα πρέπει να έχει και συγκεκριμένα επενδυτικά σχέδια. Τα οποία υποννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να εξετάσει και να εγκρίνει η Διϋπουργική. 
Τώρα τι έγιναν τα σχέδια αυτά;
Μαζί με τον νόμο ο οποίος ισχύει, αλλά μπορεί και να μην ισχύει (Ελλάδα είναι εδώ) ξεχάστηκαν και οι υποχρεώσεις για τα σχέδια;




> Θέλουν όμως να τα έχουν καλά με την Ελληνική κυβέρνηση καθώς το δημόσιο είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ.


Ωπ, να και άλλη στρέβλωση της ελεύθερης αγοράς και του ανταγωνισμού. Δεν είναι αυτό έμμεση επιδότηση;




> Χαμένοι οι μέτοχοι; Με την μετοχή του ΟΤΕ να ανεβαίνει;


Χαμένοι οι μέτοχοι στον βαθμό που δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν. Γιατί όταν αγόρασαν, αγόρασαν με την υπόσχεση ότι οι μετοχές τους θα μπορούν να ανταλλάσσονται σε μία ελεύθερη αγορά.
Τώρα όχι μόνον αποκλείονται από την τωρινή συναλλάγή που το 23% των μετοχών αλλάζουν χέρια (20% της Marfin και 3% του κράτους), αλλά αποκλείονται και από τις ΜΕΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΕΣ συναλλαγές όταν το κράτος πουλήσει το επιπλέον ποσοστό του. Γιατί αυτό το έχουν καπαρωμένο οι Γερμανοί (βάζοντας 0 Ευρώ κάτω).
Είπαμε όμως, όπου μας συμφέρει ελεύθερες αγορές και όπου πάλι μας συμφέρει κρατισμός.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Οποιοσδήποτε μέτοχος αγοράζει ελεύθερα από οποιονδήποτε μέτοχο σε τιμή αγοράς (αν είναι μικρό το πακέτο) ή σε τιμή προσυμφωνημένη (αν είναι μεγάλο). Οι μέτοχοι που «δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν» στη DT (BTW, δεν τους άκουσα να διαμαρτύρονται) δεν έχουν καμία δουλειά με την παρούσα συναλλαγή. Ενας μεγαλομέτοχος (MIG) πουλάεει σε έναν άλλον (DT) και το Δημόσιο πουλάει επίσης (βάσει συμφωνίας, δεν απαγορεύεται) ένα δικό του κομμάτι επίσης. Που κολλάνε οι υπόλοιποι?

Τι πάει να πει «αποκλείονται από τη συναλλαγή» λες και είναι κακό. Φυσικά και αποκλείονται εφόσον η MIG πουλάει και η DT αγοράζει. Τις δικές σου μετοχές διακινούν? Στις δικές τους κάνουν κουμάντο. 

Στο συμπέρασμα, ωστόσο, συμφωνούμε. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη αγορά. Υπάρχει κρατισμός από τη μία και καρτέλ εταιριών από την άλλη. Ισχύουν μεν οι νόμοι της ελεύθερης αγοράς αλλά σε ένα περιβάλλον τόσο κρατικιστικό και διεφθαρμένο που θυμίζει την Ιταλία του ΄70. Μόνο που εδώ δεν πρόκειται να πάει κανείς φυλακή. Βλέπεις, τους δικαστές πρόλαβαν και τους πήραν    με το μέρος τους.

----------


## kanenas3

> http://www.ophilos.com/2006/05/crash-test-vs.html


Ωραίο άρθρο αν και για μένα είναι ξεκάθαρο το μοντέλο το οποίο πρέπει να επιλέξεις. Το κακό είναι ότι ήδη έχουμε χάσει πολλές ευκαιρίες και δυστυχώς τελειώνουν...

Όταν μας δίνανε τα λεφτάκια τους εμείς τους λέγαμε "ΕΟΚ και ΝΑΤΟ το ίδιο συνδικάτο" για ευχαριστώ. Όταν λένε μειώνουμε τις επιδοτήσεις όλοι τρέχουμε έντρομοι...

Είναι πάντως εντυπωσιακές οι ομοιότητες με την Ιρλανδία και αν υποθέσουμε ότι μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε αυτούσιο ένα σύστημα (που πολύ αμφιβάλω) δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μιλάνε για το Σουηδικό...; 

Όπως και να 'χει πάντως η ανικανότητα μας να αποφασίσουμε προς τα που θα πάνε μας κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από το να διαλέγαμε ένα δρόμο και να τον ακολουθούσαμε, ακόμα και αν έβγαινε λάθος.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στο συμπέρασμα, ωστόσο, συμφωνούμε. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη αγορά. Υπάρχει κρατισμός από τη μία και καρτέλ εταιριών από την άλλη. Ισχύουν μεν οι νόμοι της ελεύθερης αγοράς αλλά σε ένα περιβάλλον τόσο κρατικιστικό και διεφθαρμένο που θυμίζει την Ιταλία του ΄70. Μόνο που εδώ δεν πρόκειται να πάει κανείς φυλακή. Βλέπεις, τους δικαστές πρόλαβαν και τους πήραν    με το μέρος τους.


Εξαιτίας του παρεμβατισμού οι επιχειρήσεις ανταγωνίζονται με άλλους τρόπους αντί σε επίπεδο τιμών - ποιότητας...Αν εκλείψει ο παρεμβατισμός θα υποχρεωθούν να ανταγωνιστούν πραγματικά γιατί διαφορετικά θα υπάρχει μια εταιρία που είναι βασιλιάς και πολλές που θα πεινάνε. Καρτέλ σε ελεύθερες αγορές δεν υπάρχουν, μόνο σε ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις όπου οι ρόλοι του καθενός δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι.

----------


## diastasi

> Είναι πάντως εντυπωσιακές οι ομοιότητες με την Ιρλανδία και αν υποθέσουμε ότι μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε αυτούσιο ένα σύστημα (που πολύ αμφιβάλω) δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μιλάνε για το Σουηδικό...;


Προσεξε ομως και τις βασικες διαφορες:
α) Ειναι η πρωτη χωρα (εκτος Βρετανιας) που συναντα κανεις ερχομενος Υπερατλαντικα.
β) Αγγλοφωνοι (Αρα ευκολοτερη επικοινωνια αλλά και για ψυχολογικους λογους)
γ) Το μεγαλυτερο Λομπυ στις ΗΠΑ ειναι το Ιρλανδικο (Να μη βαλω τους Εβραιους που συμπρατουν οικονομικα με τους Ιρλανδους).





> Όπως και να 'χει πάντως η ανικανότητα μας να αποφασίσουμε προς τα που θα πάνε μας κοστίζει πολύ περισσότερο από το να διαλέγαμε ένα δρόμο και να τον ακολουθούσαμε, ακόμα και αν έβγαινε λάθος.


συμφωνω!




> ..Καρτέλ σε ελεύθερες αγορές δεν υπάρχουν, μόνο σε ενδιάμεσες καταστάσεις όπου οι ρόλοι του καθενός δεν είναι ξεκάθαροι.


Τι δεν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρο π.χ. στο ..γαλα?  :Wink:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το να λειτουργεί ελεύθερα η αγορά είναι η μία μόνο όψη του νομίσματος. Η άλλη όψη είναι ο έλεγχος εκ μέρους του κράτους. 

Σύμφωνα με το καπιταλιστικό μοντέλο που έχει επικρατήσει στη Δύση, δουλειά του κράτους δεν είναι να διοικεί απ' ευθείας οργανισμούς και εταιρίες αλλά να δημιουργεί το κατάλληλο περιβάλλον έτσι ώστε πολίτες και εταιρίες να ευημερούν. Θέτει κανόνες, φροντίζει ώστε αυτοί να ακολουθούνται και όποτε βρίσκει κάποιον να έχει παρανομήσει του κόβει το κεφάλι. 

Ε, κάντε μια σύγκριση με αυτά που συμβαίνουν στην Ελλάδα. Αυτό, είπαμε, δεν είναι ελεύθερη οικονομία. Είναι κάτι άλλο, παγκοσμίως πρωτότυπο όπου κανείς οικονομικός νόμος δεν βρίσκει πεδίο εφαρμογής και κανείς ειδικός δεν μπορεί να αναλύσει χωρίς να σκίσει το πτυχίο του. Ειναι η χώρα του άρπα-κόλλα, της αρπαχτής και του μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη. 

Για αυτό και γίνεται τώρα το συγκεκριμένο «παιχνίδι» στο τρίγωνο MIG-OTE-DT. Εδώ, δεν ισχύουν οι φυσικοί νόμοι, είναι σαν ένα οικονομικό τρίγωνο των Βερμούδων. Και το μόνο που εξαφανίζεται εκεί είναι η αξιοπιστία της χώρας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Προσεξε ομως και τις βασικες διαφορες:
> α) Ειναι η πρωτη χωρα (εκτος Βρετανιας) που συναντα κανεις ερχομενος Υπερατλαντικα.
> β) Αγγλοφωνοι (Αρα ευκολοτερη επικοινωνια αλλά και για ψυχολογικους λογους)
> γ) Το μεγαλυτερο Λομπυ στις ΗΠΑ ειναι το Ιρλανδικο (Να μη βαλω τους Εβραιους που συμπρατουν οικονομικα με τους Ιρλανδους).


Ας φτάσουν στο 100% κοινοτικού μέσου όρου δε πειράζει.  :Razz: 

Μπορεί να μην έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια αλλά έχει παρόμοια.

1) Είμαστε από τις πρώτες χώρες στην Ε.Ε. στις ξένες γλώσσες.
2) Είμαστε γνωστός προορισμός κυρίως λόγω τουρισμού και αν βελτιώναμε την εικόνα μας θα ήμασταν σίγουρα ελκυστικοί. Πως να γίνεις ελκυστικός όμως όταν ο καθένας κλείνει το δρόμο γιατί "βαριέται να δουλέψει" αδιαφορώντας για τις επιπτώσεις...;
3) Έχουμε και εδώ Εβραίους αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το σχόλιο...;

Ας κάνουμε τα μισά από αυτά που έκαναν οι Ιρλανδοί και θα γίνουμε παράδεισος...





> Τι δεν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρο π.χ. στο ..γαλα?


Πόσο ελεύθερη είναι μια αγορά όπου 5 γαλακτοβιομηχανίες καθορίζουν το πόσο θα αγοράσουν το γάλα; Μην κοιτάς μόνο το τελικό κομμάτι αλλά όλη την αγορά. Συνεταιρισμοί υπάρχουν αλλά γιατί δε δουλεύουν, αναρωτήθηκες ποτέ; Δεν είναι προς όφελος των γεωργών και των κτηνοτρόφων να δουλεύουν σωστά οι συνεταιρισμοί; Εσύ πες μου πως καταφέρνουν να τους χρεοκοπούνε!

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Τι δεν υπαρχει ξεκαθαρο π.χ. στο ..γαλα?


Μιλάει για τις πραγματικά ελεύθερες αγορές.

----------


## argonaut

> Οποιοσδήποτε μέτοχος αγοράζει ελεύθερα από οποιονδήποτε μέτοχο σε τιμή αγοράς (αν είναι μικρό το πακέτο) ή σε τιμή προσυμφωνημένη (αν είναι μεγάλο). Οι μέτοχοι που «δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν» στη DT (BTW, δεν τους άκουσα να διαμαρτύρονται) δεν έχουν καμία δουλειά με την παρούσα συναλλαγή. Ενας μεγαλομέτοχος (MIG) πουλάεει σε έναν άλλον (DT) και το Δημόσιο πουλάει επίσης (βάσει συμφωνίας, δεν απαγορεύεται) ένα δικό του κομμάτι επίσης. Που κολλάνε οι υπόλοιποι?
> 
> Τι πάει να πει «αποκλείονται από τη συναλλαγή» λες και είναι κακό. Φυσικά και αποκλείονται εφόσον η MIG πουλάει και η DT αγοράζει. Τις δικές σου μετοχές διακινούν? Στις δικές τους κάνουν κουμάντο. 
> 
> Στο συμπέρασμα, ωστόσο, συμφωνούμε. Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερη αγορά. Υπάρχει κρατισμός από τη μία και καρτέλ εταιριών από την άλλη. Ισχύουν μεν οι νόμοι της ελεύθερης αγοράς αλλά σε ένα περιβάλλον τόσο κρατικιστικό και διεφθαρμένο που θυμίζει την Ιταλία του ΄70. Μόνο που εδώ δεν πρόκειται να πάει κανείς φυλακή. Βλέπεις, τους δικαστές πρόλαβαν και τους πήραν    με το μέρος τους.



Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι τα πράγματα. 
Ας δούμε την νομοθεσία και κυρίως ας δούμε το πνεύμα του νόμου για τις δημόσιες προσφορές:




> Νόμος 3461/2006 «Ενσωμάτωση στο Εθνικό Δίκαιο της Οδηγίας 2004/25/ΕΚ σχετικά με τις δημόσιες προτάσεις» (ΦΕΚ Α΄106/30.5.2006)
> 
> .......
> 
> Άρθρο 5
> Γενικές αρχές
> Οι κανόνες που διέπουν τη δημόσια πρόταση έχουν ως σκοπό να διασφαλίσουν ότι:
> α) Όλοι οι κάτοχοι των κινητών αξιών της υπό εξαγορά εταιρείας της ίδιας κατηγορίας *τυγχάνουν ισότιμης μεταχείρισης* και, εάν *ένα πρόσωπο αποκτήσει άμεσα ή έμμεσα τον έλεγχο της εταιρείας, οι λοιποί κάτοχοι κινητών αξιών πρέπει να προστατεύοντα*ι.
> 
> ...


Βέβαια παρακάτω λέει ότι η παράγραφος 1 του άρθρου 7 δεν ισχύει αν πρόκειται για αποκρατικοποίηση.
Πρόκειται όμως για αποκρατικοποίηση;
Και νομικά και ουσιαστικά;

Τώρα, σχετικά με το αν υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις.
Αυτή την στιγμή όχι γιατί η κατάσταση είναι ρευστή (θεωρητικά υπάρχει και η περίπτωση ακόμη να μην τα βρούν), αλλά να τι έχει γραφτεί:
Αν θέλετε συνδιοίκηση, κάντε δημόσια πρόταση!

----------


## Οβελίξ

Το άρθρο 5 μιλά για τις εξαγορές και αυτά που παραθέτεις αφορούν στη δημόσια πρόταση. Δηλαδή στη διαδικασία με την οποία κάποιος αγοράζει ΟΛΗ την εταιρία αν έχει από 33% και πάνω. Εδώ, κανείς δεν (σχεδιάζεται να) έχει πάνω από 25%. Συνεπώς, τι σχέση έχει με όσα συζητάμε?

Η συνδιοίκηση ή μη είναι άλλο θέμα και σωστά τίθενται οι επιφυλάξεις. Αλλά μην συγχέουμε την έννοια του μεγαλοεπενδυτή/μάνατζερ με τον ιδιοκτήτη.

----------


## strider

Γενικά σχόλια και από εμένα:

1. Η Κυβέρνηση ψηφίστηκε για να κάνει management στον ΟΤΕ και σε όλα τα Δημόσια αγαθά όπως και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.

2. Ξεπουλά (όπως και οι προηγούμενοι) επιχειρήσεις που ως τώρα απέφεραν πολύ περισσότερα έσοδα ανά χρονιά απ'ότι τα χρήματα της πώλησης. *Ποιός θα πουλούσε για 10 ευρώ μια επιχείρηση που του δίνει 100 ευρώ κέρδος το χρόνο?*

3. Οι εργαζόμενοι μιας επιχείρησης δεν έχουν λόγο στο τί κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Δικιά του είναι ό,τι θέλει την κάνει. Λένε οι εργαζόμενοι στις επιχειρήσεις του Βαρδινογιάννη ή του Κόκκαλη (τυχαία αναφέρω τα ονόματα) τί θα κάνουν τις μετοχές τους και την επιχείρησή τους? Ο αρχηγός κάνει κουμάντο. Και τον αρχηγό στον ΟΤΕ ποιός τον ψήφισε? *Εμείς*.....

4. Όποιος δεν συμφωνεί με την κουτή αποκρατικοποίηση τέτοιων κερδοφόρων επιχειρήσεων να μην έδινε το μάνατζμεντ σε *ανίκανους* μάνατζερς (κυβερνήσεις) με την ψήφο του.

5. Η ανοικτή αγορά προυποθέτει *ικανές κυβερνήσεις* για να ελέγχουν, κάτι που δεν το διαθέτει η χώρα μας οπότε υπάρχει αισχροκέρδεια παντού. Με τα χρήματα της αισχροκέρδειας χρηματοδοτούνται τα κόμματα, μήν το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

6. Η DT ήρθε στην Ελλάδα για να *βγάλει κέρδη*, όχι για να "βάλει" στον ΟΤΕ τον κάθε ψηφοφόρο κόμματος. Ας ελπίσουμε ο ΟΤΕ να προσλαμβάνει υπαλλήλους μέσω αληθινού βιογραφικού και όχι μέσω κομματικής ταυτότητας.

7. Με τα παραπάνω, ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να είχε γερμανικό management ο ΟΤΕ με το 99% των μετοχών και συνεπώς των κερδών στο Κράτος. Πολύ αργά για κάτι τέτοιο. *Όχι βέβαια πως το Κράτος θα τα επένδυε στην Παιδεία και στην Ανάπτυξη όπως οι Ιρλανδοί.* 

8. Το Κράτος δεν θα χάσει τίποτα από την πώληση του ΟΤΕ γιατί *τα κέρδη ποτέ δεν γύρισαν στους πολίτες*. Άντε, τα πρόσθεσαν στα πακέτα Ντελόρ και αντί να τα αξιοποιήσουν (όπως οι Ιρλανδοί, Πολωνοί, Τσέχοι, ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι) αγοράσανε κανένα αεροπλάνο, Leopard, αεροδρόμιο, εθνικό δρόμο, με τιμή 1000 φορές παραπάνω από ότι θα κόστιζε και με μίζες τεράστιες. 

9. Είμαστε τελευταίοι στην Ανάπτυξη, στην Υγεία και στην Παιδεία. Και θα είμαστε. Ένα ταξιδάκι στο εξωτερικό για σπουδές ή αναψυχή και ο καθένας βλέπει το χάος που μας χωρίζει. Έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα πριν την πώληση του ΟΤΕ και έτσι θα μείνουν. Απλά η διαφορά από τον προ-τελευταίο θα αυξάνεται....

----------


## kanenas3

> Γενικά σχόλια και από εμένα:
> 
> 1. Η Κυβέρνηση ψηφίστηκε για να κάνει management στον ΟΤΕ και σε όλα τα Δημόσια αγαθά όπως και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις.
> 
> 2. Ξεπουλά (όπως και οι προηγούμενοι) επιχειρήσεις που ως τώρα απέφεραν πολύ περισσότερα έσοδα ανά χρονιά απ' ότι τα χρήματα της πώλησης. *Ποιός θα πουλούσε για 10 ευρώ μια επιχείρηση που του δίνει 100 ευρώ κέρδος το χρόνο?*
> 
> 3. Οι εργαζόμενοι μιας επιχείρησης δεν έχουν λόγο στο τί κάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης. Δικιά του είναι ό,τι θέλει την κάνει. Λένε οι εργαζόμενοι στις επιχειρήσεις του Βαρδινογιάννη ή του Κόκκαλη (τυχαία αναφέρω τα ονόματα) τί θα κάνουν τις μετοχές τους και την επιχείρησή τους? Ο αρχηγός κάνει κουμάντο. Και τον αρχηγό στον ΟΤΕ ποιός τον ψήφισε? *Εμείς*.....


1) Το είδες πουθενά γραμμένο ή έστω το άκουσες από τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση; Προσωπικά άκουσα το ακριβώς αντίθετο, ότι θα δώσουν το μάνατζμεντ.

2) Ξαναδιάβασε τα άρθρα και θα δεις ότι τα χρήματα που θα πάρει το κράτος ~450εκατ. είναι για το 3% μόνο του ΟΤΕ και όχι για το σύνολο. Αν κάνεις μερικές πράξεις θα έχεις μια εκτίμηση για τη συνολική αξία του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό με τα 10 ευρώ που το βρήκες απορώ...;

3) Τον διοικητή στον ΟΤΕ δεν τον ψηφίζουμε εμείς αλλά οι μέτοχοι του. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος είναι το δημόσιο με 28% και ελλείψει δεύτερου αποφασίζει μόνο του. Αυτό δε αποκλείει τη συγκέντρωση του υπολοίπου 72% για να βγάλουν διοίκηση, απλά είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο.

----------


## maik

> . Ας ελπίσουμε ο ΟΤΕ να προσλαμβάνει υπαλλήλους μέσω αληθινού βιογραφικού και όχι μέσω κομματικής ταυτότητας.


Προς το παρον προσλαμβανει δουλους μεσω OTEplus.

----------


## manoulamou

> Προς το παρον προσλαμβανει δουλους μεσω OTEplus.


Ετσι ειναι σημερα οι μοντερνες δουλείες...  :Viking:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ετσι είναι πράγματι, αλλά το έχουμε συνηθίσει. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει πως όποιος είναι εργατικός και μεθοδικός βρίσκει τόσο το δρόμο του όσο και την αμοιβή που του αξίζει. Για τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχει ο τοπικός βο(υ)λευτής. 

Δουλεία ή όχι, η ΟΤΕplus (θυγατρική 100% του ΟΤΕ αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δίνει δουλειά σε κάμποσους. Ως θυγατρική του, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι χειρότερη από τον καθαρά ιδιωτικό τομέα. Είναι καλύτερα από την ελεύθερη αγορά και χειρότερα από το μονιμιλίκι του ΟΤΕ. Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.

----------


## maik

> Ετσι είναι πράγματι, αλλά το έχουμε συνηθίσει. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει πως όποιος είναι εργατικός και μεθοδικός βρίσκει τόσο το δρόμο του όσο και την αμοιβή που του αξίζει. Για τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχει ο τοπικός βο(υ)λευτής. 
> 
> Δουλεία ή όχι, η ΟΤΕplus (θυγατρική 100% του ΟΤΕ αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δίνει δουλειά σε κάμποσους. Ως θυγατρική του, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι χειρότερη από τον καθαρά ιδιωτικό τομέα. Είναι καλύτερα από την ελεύθερη αγορά και χειρότερα από το μονιμιλίκι του ΟΤΕ. Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.


Ειναι λοιπον λογικο ; Τοτε γιατι φωναζουν τα παιδια της γενιας των 600€ ;
Μηπως ολοι αυτοι ειναι ανικανοι και τεμπεληδες;  Δεν νομιζω.


ΥΓ. Δεν σε ειδα να απορεις για τα  :Respekt:  και τα  :One thumb up:  στα δικα σου μηνυματα.

----------


## argonaut

> Το άρθρο 5 μιλά για τις εξαγορές και αυτά που παραθέτεις αφορούν στη δημόσια πρόταση. Δηλαδή στη διαδικασία με την οποία κάποιος αγοράζει ΟΛΗ την εταιρία αν έχει από 33% και πάνω. Εδώ, κανείς δεν (σχεδιάζεται να) έχει πάνω από 25%. Συνεπώς, τι σχέση έχει με όσα συζητάμε?


Και όμως αναφέρεται στο 1/3 των δικαιωμάτων ψήφου που αποκτά κάποιος άμεσα ή έμμεσα και όχι στον αριθμό μετοχών.

Αλλά και επί τούτου:




> «Αναταράξεις» στη χρηματαγορά και κερδοσκοπικά παιχνίδια γύρω από τη μετοχή του ΟΤΕ φοβάται η κυβέρνηση και για αυτό και συντηρεί ως επτασφράγιστο μυστικό την τιμή με την οποία θα διαθέσει το 3% του ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Επιθυμώντας να αποφύγει τη δημιουργία κλίματος και την καλλιέργεια προσδοκιών στους μικροεπενδυτές, το Δημόσιο θέτει όρο στην Deutsche Telekom να αποκτήσει αρχικά (και με την άδεια της διυπουργικής επιτροπής αποκρατικοποιήσεων) το 22% του ΟΤΕ πριν αγοράσει από το Δημόσιο το υπόλοιπο 3% (σε τιμή λίγο πιο πάνω από τα 28 ευρώ ανά μετοχή, όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες).


Α, τώρα η Κυβέρνηση θυμήθηκε τους μικροεπενδυτές και θέλει να τους προστατεύσει. 




> Όσον αφορά το 4% του ΟΤΕ το οποίο η κυβέρνηση έχει ανακοινώσει ότι θα διαθέσει στο Ταμείο Ασφάλισης Προσωπικού ΟΤΕ (ΤΑΠ-ΟΤΕ) ο υπουργός Οικονομίας Γ. Αλογοσκούφης εμφανίσθηκε καθησυχαστικός προς τους εργαζόμενους. 
> 
> Σε πρόσφατη συνάντησή τους φέρεται να διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα βρεθεί φόρμουλα για τη χρηματοδότηση και *τόνισε ότι σε κάθε περίπτωση το Δημόσιο θα καλύπτει τα ελλείμματα*.
> 
> Πως θα αποκτήσει η D.T. το 25% του ΟΤΕ



Ωχ, κατάλαβα. Πάλι εμείς θα την πληρώσουμε την νύφη.
Κρατικός, ημικρατικός, ΑΕ, Ελληνικός,, Γερμανικός.
Από τον ΟΤΕ δεν γλυτώνουμε με τίποτε.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Θα πρέπει κάποτε οι άνθρωποι να μάθουν να ξεχωρίζουν το πότε *εξηγεί* κάποιος κάτι και πότε το *δικαιολογεί*. Η γενιά των 600 ευρώ σωστά διαμαρτύρεται. Την ίδια στιγμή όμως έχει και ευκαιρίες που μπορεί να εκμεταλλευτεί. Τόσο απλά. 

Οι περισσότεροι από όσους απευθύνονται στην OTEplus έχουν σκοπό να μπουν στον ΟΤΕ. Οχι? Ε, εκεί νομίζουν ότι είναι η ευκαιρία τους, εκεί πάνε. Αν τους αρέσει, εγώ περισσεύω.

Εχω ξαναγράψει και σε άλλο θρεντ ότι η αγορά εργασίας είναι χτισμένη γύρω από το follow the money. Κάθε εργαζόμενος οφείλει να ερευνά και να επιλέγει σύμφωνα με το ποια εταιρία του προσφέρει καλύτερες προοπτικές. Πολλές φορές ο νέος χρειάζεται να περάσει και από τη "δουλεία" εταιριών όπως η OTEplus. Οποιος όμως σχεδιάζει να μείνει εκεί πάνω από μερικούς μήνες-ένα χρόνο τότε δεν του φταίει κανείς.

----------


## lewton

> Κάθε εργαζόμενος οφείλει να ερευνά και να επιλέγει σύμφωνα με το ποια εταιρία του προσφέρει καλύτερες προοπτικές. Πολλές φορές ο νέος χρειάζεται να περάσει και από τη "δουλεία" εταιριών όπως η OTEplus.


Θα έβαζα 5-6 respect τώρα, αλλά είναι που δε σου αρέσουν.  :Razz: 
Πάντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## strider

> 1) Το είδες πουθενά γραμμένο ή έστω το άκουσες από τη σημερινή κυβέρνηση; Προσωπικά άκουσα το ακριβώς αντίθετο, ότι θα δώσουν το μάνατζμεντ.
> 
> 2) Ξαναδιάβασε τα άρθρα και θα δεις ότι τα χρήματα που θα πάρει το κράτος ~450εκατ. είναι για το 3% μόνο του ΟΤΕ και όχι για το σύνολο. Αν κάνεις μερικές πράξεις θα έχεις μια εκτίμηση για τη συνολική αξία του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό με τα 10 ευρώ που το βρήκες απορώ...;
> 
> 3) Τον διοικητή στον ΟΤΕ δεν τον ψηφίζουμε εμείς αλλά οι μέτοχοι του. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο μεγαλύτερος μέτοχος είναι το δημόσιο με 28% και ελλείψει δεύτερου αποφασίζει μόνο του. Αυτό δε αποκλείει τη συγκέντρωση του υπολοίπου 72% για να βγάλουν διοίκηση, απλά είναι εξαιρετικά απίθανο.


1. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι κάτω από ένα Υπουργείο που τον κάνει ό,τι θέλει.
2. Καθώς τα ακριβή ποσά δεν τα ξέρει κάποιος, τα 10/100 ευρώ είναι μια αναλογία. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι πωλείται κάτι που έχει τεράστια κέρδη. Ούτως ή άλλως τα κέρδη της πώλησης ή του dividend (αν δεν είχε πουληθεί) πάνε στο Κράτος και εξαφανίζονται. Δεν πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ για να φτιαχτούν σχολεία, ούτε νοσοκομεία. 
3. Ο Διοικητής του ΟΤΕ έιναι το Κράτος και όταν πουληθεί θα είναι ο νέος   αγοραστής/μεγαλομέτοχος. Δεν θα είναι ο μικρομέτοχος Ελλάδα αλλά η DT. Και καλά θα κάνει.



> Προς το παρον προσλαμβανει δουλους μεσω OTEplus.


Είναι Πανελλήνιο φαινόμενο τα τελευταία χρόνια η δουλεία. Από τους μετανάστες, τους νέους, τους φοιτητές, τους απολυμένους, όλους. 



> Ετσι είναι πράγματι, αλλά το έχουμε συνηθίσει. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία λέει πως όποιος είναι εργατικός και μεθοδικός βρίσκει τόσο το δρόμο του όσο και την αμοιβή που του αξίζει. Για τους υπόλοιπους υπάρχει ο τοπικός βο(υ)λευτής.


Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ανάπτυξη και κατά συνέπεια θέσεις εργασίας. Δεν παράγει τίποτα η χώρα.




> Δουλεία ή όχι, η ΟΤΕplus (θυγατρική 100% του ΟΤΕ αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δίνει δουλειά σε κάμποσους. Ως θυγατρική του, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι χειρότερη από τον καθαρά ιδιωτικό τομέα. Είναι καλύτερα από την ελεύθερη αγορά και χειρότερα από το μονιμιλίκι του ΟΤΕ. Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του.


Βλέπεις, κοιτάμε να δούμε αν υπάρχει θέση που να μην απολύει συχνά κόσμο. Και αυτό θεωρείται καλή δουλειά πια. Στο εξωτερικό αλλάζουν εταιρείες κάθε 2 χρόνια για καλύτερες αποδοχές και γρηγορότερη επαγγελματική άνοδο. Εδώ όταν βρούμε μια δουλειά την κρατάμε μη μας φύγει και βάζουμε όριο στις απολύσεις για να μην απολυθούν όλοι οι υπάλληλοι μαζί.

----------


## kanenas3

> 1. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι κάτω από ένα Υπουργείο που τον κάνει ό,τι θέλει.
> 2. Καθώς τα ακριβή ποσά δεν τα ξέρει κάποιος, τα 10/100 ευρώ είναι μια αναλογία. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι πωλείται κάτι που έχει τεράστια κέρδη. Ούτως ή άλλως τα κέρδη της πώλησης ή του dividend (αν δεν είχε πουληθεί) πάνε στο Κράτος και εξαφανίζονται. Δεν πωλείται ο ΟΤΕ για να φτιαχτούν σχολεία, ούτε νοσοκομεία. 
> 3. Ο Διοικητής του ΟΤΕ έιναι το Κράτος και όταν πουληθεί θα είναι ο νέος   αγοραστής/μεγαλομέτοχος. Δεν θα είναι ο μικρομέτοχος Ελλάδα αλλά η DT. Και καλά θα κάνει.


1) Αυτό που λες ίσχυε μέχρι το 1996, δεν ισχύει πλέον. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι εισηγμένη στο Χ.Α. Ή στο υπουργείο ανήκει ή στους μετόχους του!

2) Δεν σχολίασα τα ποσά αλλά το νόημα. Το νόημα όσων είπα είναι ότι δεν πούλησε κανείς σε τιμή χαμηλότερη από τα ετήσια κέρδη του ΟΤΕ όπως λες, θα ήταν τουλάχιστον ανόητο. Το δημόσιο πούλησε ένα 3% σε τιμή σχεδόν ίση με τα ετήσια κέρδη του ΟΤΕ. Άρα το σχόλιο σου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.

3) Ο διοικητής του ΟΤΕ βγαίνει από τους μετόχους του και σου ξαναλέω ότι το γεγονός ότι μόνο το δημόσιο έχει συμπαγές μερίδιο δε σημαίνει ότι κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## vasper

Έχω μια ιδέα για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που η DT παίρνει το managment. Να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί και να ζητήσουν να αμείβονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!! (είμαι κακός εεε; - Άκου να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!!)

Και λίγη αριθμητική για την ανοησία ότι "πουλάνε" κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση:

1) Οι μετοχές του ΟΤΕ είναι: 490.150.389 (πηγή)

2) Το 3% που θα πουλήσει το Δημόσιο στην DT είναι: 14.704.512 μετοχές.

3) 14704512 μετοχές Χ 28 Ευρώ τιμή πώλησης μας κάνει: 411.726.336 Ευρώ

4) Τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ για το 2007 ήταν 662,6 Εκατομμύρια Ευρώ (πηγή)

5) Το 3% αυτών των κερδών είναι: 19.878.000 Ευρώ.

6) 411.726.336 / 19.878.000=20,71 και κάτι ψιλά.

Συμπέρασμα. Το κράτος εισπράττει σήμερα ότι θα εισέπραττε ως κέρδη από αυτό το 3% σε 20 χρόνια περίπου (δεδομένου ότι τα ποσοστά κέρδους, επενδύσεων κλπ παραμείνουν τα ίδια).

----------


## maik

> Έχω μια ιδέα για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που η DT παίρνει το managment. Να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί και να ζητήσουν να αμείβονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!! (είμαι κακός εεε; - Άκου να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!!)


Αληθεια ποσο ειναι ο κατωτερος μισθος στην Γερμανια;
Για την γενια των 600€ εχει ακουσει κατι η κυβερνηση σου;

----------


## vasper

Και δική σου κυβέρνηση είναι Maik49 άλλο αν δεν σε βόλεψε αυτή (αυτό είναι καρφί για αυτούς που λένε κυβέρνησή τους μόνο όποια τους βολεύει...). Και φυσικά έχει ακούσει για την γενιά των 700 Ευρώ. Και για των 400 που παρέλαβε...!!!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Οβελίξ

Η Γερμανία δεν έχει καθορισμένο βασικό/κατώτερο μισθό και μας έχετε ζαλίσει με το  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vasper

> Η Γερμανία δεν έχει καθορισμένο βασικό/κατώτερο μισθό και μας έχετε ζαλίσει με το


!!! Δεν το ήξερα... (σόρρυ για το  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## emeliss

Ξέρεις τι θα λέει η DT για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ μετά τις υπογραφές; Ότι λέει για τους υπόλοιπους που έχει.




> Quality, efficiency and innovation
> 
> "With the right people in the right jobs", Deutsche Telekom is consistently pursuing its strategy of becoming the leading service company in the telecommunications and information technology industry.
> Skilled, well trained and motivated employees are instrumental to a companyʼs success. Deutsche Telekom employs around 240,000 staff worldwide. Respecting the various cultures and using their distinctive national practices for success is just as important to Deutsche Telekom as developing a shared identity. This is based on the Group's T-Spirit vision and values and the Code of Conduct, which sets out the principles to be observed by all employees in their corporate and personal conduct.
> 
> Excellent employees 
> As a driver of innovation in a rapidly developing market, Deutsche Telekom relies on people that are innovative, enjoy working and are good team players. This is the only way in which our strategic business areas – Broadband/Fixed Network, Mobile Communications and Business Customers – can create excellent products and services that are used by millions of people in over 50 countries worldwide.
> 
> Deutsche Telekom is the largest provider of vocational training in Germany with around 12,000 trainees, particularly in the area of IT. The company trains in 12 recognized IT and business vocational training areas.
> ...

----------


## kanenas3

Ευχαριστώ για τα στοιχεία vasper! 

Ελπίζω να σκεφτούνε λίγο παραπάνω όσοι παπαγαλίζουν ότι μπούρδα διαβάζουν από "έγκυρους δημοσιογράφους".

----------


## emeliss

Πότε θα καταλάβετε ότι ο ντόρος δεν είναι για το 3% αλλά για την διοίκηση. kanenas τόσα χρόνια την διοίκηση την όριζε το κράτος παρά την μετοχοποίηση, άρα άσε το κύρηγμα για τους μετόχους.

----------


## vasper

> Πότε θα καταλάβετε ότι ο ντόρος δεν είναι για το 3% αλλά για την διοίκηση. kanenas τόσα χρόνια την διοίκηση την όριζε το κράτος παρά την μετοχοποίηση, άρα άσε το κύρηγμα για τους μετόχους.


Τι με νοιάζει εμένα το managment; Για την καρέκλα δηλαδή είναι το θέμα; Αν είναι έτσι τότε είναι ακόμα ποιο ανόητοι όσοι αντιτίθενται στην υπόθεση από όσο νόμιζα ήδη. Το όλο θέμα είναι οι επιχειρήσεις να είναι κερδοφόρες και να φέρνουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα έσοδα στο κράτος από την φορολογία, κάνοντας όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερες επενδύσεις και προσφέροντας όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα στους πελάτες τους στις χαμηλότερες δυνατές τιμές. Σκασίλα μου αν ο manager λέγετε Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος ή Hans Schtsenaizer...!!!!

Επίσης αν είναι για το... managment  τότε προς τι οι υστερίες για το ξεπούλημα κερδοφόρας επιχείρησης; Εεεε; Για την καρέκλα του Διευθύνοντος Συμβούλου; Ε άμα είναι έτσι να τους αγοράσω μία διευθυντική από την Sato να έρθουν στα ίσια τους...!!!! (Εδώ μπαίνει το διαβολάκι)

----------


## papail

> Έχω μια ιδέα για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που η DT παίρνει το managment. Να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί και να ζητήσουν να αμείβονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!! (είμαι κακός εεε; - Άκου να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!!)
> 
> Και λίγη αριθμητική για την ανοησία ότι "πουλάνε" κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση:
> 
> 1) Οι μετοχές του ΟΤΕ είναι: 490.150.389 (πηγή)
> 
> 2) Το 3% που θα πουλήσει το Δημόσιο στην DT είναι: 14.704.512 μετοχές.
> 
> 3) 14704512 μετοχές Χ 28 Ευρώ τιμή πώλησης μας κάνει: 411.726.336 Ευρώ
> ...





> Ευχαριστώ για τα στοιχεία vasper! 
> 
> Ελπίζω να σκεφτούνε λίγο παραπάνω όσοι παπαγαλίζουν ότι μπούρδα διαβάζουν από "έγκυρους δημοσιογράφους".


μα η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται μόνο και κυρίως για το 3%.
γίνεται για το management
Κύριοι , η δυνατότητα να έχεις στον έλεγχό σου το management,
ενός τετοιου Οργανισμού, 
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗ*

----------


## emeliss

Μη λέμε πάλι τα ίδια. Υπομονή και αν περάσει από την βουλή θα δούμε κατά το 2010 τις επενδύσεις της DT.

----------


## foyltaka

> Έχω μια ιδέα για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που η DT παίρνει το managment. Να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί και να ζητήσουν να αμείβονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!! (είμαι κακός εεε; - Άκου να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!!)


Μέσααααα.....
Λιγότερη και καλύτερη δουλειά ,παραπάνω φράγκα   :Clap:

----------


## emeliss

> μα η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται μόνο και κυρίως για το 3%.
> 
> γίνεται για το management
> 
> Κύριοι , η δυνατότητα να έχεις στον έλεγχό σου το management,
> 
> ενός τετοιου Οργανισμού, 
> 
> ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗ




Που να εξηγείς τώρα ότι η κατευθυνόμενη πώληση ενός δακτυλίου κορμού ισοφαρίζει τα χρήματα που "επενδύει" η DT. Που να εξηγείς το παιχνίδι που μπορεί να παίξει με τον όμιλο cosmote. Που να εξηγείς την δύναμη της oteglobe. Αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Πότε θα καταλάβετε ότι ο ντόρος δεν είναι για το 3% αλλά για την διοίκηση. kanenas τόσα χρόνια την διοίκηση την όριζε το κράτος παρά την μετοχοποίηση, άρα άσε το κύρηγμα για τους μετόχους.


Ναι εε; Για μέτρα πόσα άτομα είπαν ανακρίβειες για το κόστος απόκτησης των μετοχών από τη DT και το ποσό που θα εισπράξει το κράτος ή ακόμα και όσοι επαναλαμβάνουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ τώρα ξεπουλιέται ενώ έχει πουληθεί εδώ και χρόνια.

Τη διοίκηση την όριζε όχι γιατί δεν μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς αλλά γιατί ήταν ο μόνος μέτοχος με συμπαγές μερίδιο. 

Ακόμα περιμένω απαντήσεις στο πως θα μπορούσε να κάνει μια κυβέρνηση τους μόνιμους υπαλλήλους που αρνούνται να δουλέψουν αποδοτικούς...;;; Για να σας ακούσω γιατί καλά τα λέτε αλλά αν φοβάμαι κάτι είναι το τι θα γίνει αν παραμείνει το υπάρχον καθεστώς.

----------


## emeliss

> Μέσααααα.....
> Λιγότερη και καλύτερη δουλειά ,παραπάνω φράγκα


Το κεφάλι κάτω κουνέλι που τόλμησες να έχεις έστω και την σκέψη για παραπάνω φράγκα.

----------


## vasper

> μα η συζήτηση δεν γίνεται μόνο και κυρίως για το 3%.
> γίνεται για το management
> Κύριοι , η δυνατότητα να έχεις στον έλεγχό σου το management,
> ενός τετοιου Οργανισμού, 
> *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΚΤΙΜΗΤΗ*


Ο τίτλος και το πρώτο post με την ανάλυση μετοχικών συνθέσεων και χρηματικών ποσών ΔΕΝ λέει κάτι τέτοιο. Το ότι εσείς δεν θέλετε να συζητήσετε το θέμα ουσίας αλλά την καρέκλα δεν το αλλάζει.

Από που βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα ότι είναι ανεκτίμητη η δυνατότητα του managment; Από πουθενά  φυσικά. Αυθαίρετα επαναλαμβάνεις κάτι που άκουσες γιατί σου αρέσει η... ιδέα. Ε σου λέω ότι αυτό που άκουσες είναι η μεγαλύτερη ανοησία μετά τα ψέμματα για τα οικονομικά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## foyltaka

> Το κεφάλι κάτω κουνέλι που τόλμησες να έχεις έστω και την σκέψη για παραπάνω φράγκα.


Καλά ξαναμπαίνω στο λάκκο. :Embarassed:

----------


## emeliss

> Ακόμα περιμένω απαντήσεις στο πως θα μπορούσε να κάνει μια κυβέρνηση τους μόνιμους υπαλλήλους που αρνούνται να δουλέψουν αποδοτικούς...;;; Για να σας ακούσω γιατί καλά τα λέτε αλλά αν φοβάμαι κάτι είναι το τι θα γίνει αν παραμείνει το υπάρχον καθεστώς.


Άκυρη ερώτηση. Δεν υπάρχουν μόνιμοι (πόσες φορές με έχεις αναγκάσει να γράψω αυτό άραγε; ).
Εσύ ο ίδιος έλεγες για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν υπάρχει "υπάρχον καθεστώς". Υπάρχει μια διαρκής ανοδική πορεία. Κάτι που οφείλεται στο παλαιότερο έμπειρο προσωπικό, στο νέο με υψηλό επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης που μπήκε πριν 2 περίπου χρόνια και στις τεράστιες επενδύσεις που έκανε η εταιρεία.

----------


## dekaneas297

Που να εξηγήσεις το ένα, που να εξηγήσεις το άλλο, αλλά όταν τα εξηγείται και σας καταρρίπτουν οι όχι και τόσο "πρόβατα" (όπως ήλπιζες) άνθρωποι, τα γυρνάτε στα "ναι μεν αλλά" και σε διάφορες αμπελοφιλοσοφίες  :Razz: 
Μήπως να μετανομαστεί το νήμα σε "Δίνοντας ποσό ισάξιο με τα κέρδη 21 ετών γίνεται αφεντικό η DT"?  :Razz: 
Άκου ψίχουλα...

----------


## emeliss

> Μήπως να μετανομαστεί το νήμα σε "Δίνοντας ποσό ισάξιο με τα κέρδη 21 ετών γίνεται αφεντικό η DT"?


Εγώ λέω να το αλλάξουμε σε "Μας βγάζει από τον μεσαίωνα η ευγενής και γενναιόδωρη DT. Το ελληνικό έθνος οφείλει ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους σωτήρες!"

----------


## kanenas3

> Άκυρη ερώτηση. Δεν υπάρχουν μόνιμοι (πόσες φορές με έχεις αναγκάσει να γράψω αυτό άραγε; ).
> Εσύ ο ίδιος έλεγες για την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δεν υπάρχει "υπάρχον καθεστώς". Υπάρχει μια διαρκής ανοδική πορεία. Κάτι που οφείλεται στο παλαιότερο έμπειρο προσωπικό, στο νέο με υψηλό επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης που μπήκε πριν 2 περίπου χρόνια και στις τεράστιες επενδύσεις που έκανε η εταιρεία.


Μιλούσα γενικότερα αλλά και για τους "μόνιμους" του ΟΤΕ ή αλλιώς τους παλιούς που δεν τους έπιασε η εθελουσία αλλά έχουν ίδια συμπεριφορά. Αυτούς που σου είπα ότι θα σου φέρω βιντεάκι να τους δεις...;  :Wink:  Αν θέλεις τώρα απάντησε.

Η ανοδική πορεία οφείλεται στο ότι έφυγε μεγάλος αριθμός τέτοιων και σίγουρα όχι στην εμπειρία του παλιού προσωπικού. Είχαν και στο χωριό τους dsl οι έμπειροι παλιοί; Ξεχνάς μάλλον ότι ο έμπειρος παλιός έρχεται με την τηλεφωνική συσκευή για να σου αποδείξει ότι το dsl σου δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ή μήπως δεν έχεις δει τέτοιους; Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι τόσο έμπειρη που πιάνουν τις συχνότητες με το αυτί  :ROFL: 

Η άνοδος του ΟΤΕ οφείλεται στο ότι έχει επιτέλους business plan και πάει βάσει αυτού και στους νέους που τρέχουν όλη μέρα.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ λέω να το αλλάξουμε σε "Μας βγάζει από τον μεσαίωνα η ευγενής και γενναιόδωρη DT. Το ελληνικό έθνος οφείλει ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους σωτήρες!"


και μετά θα κάνουμε και άγαλμα για τον αδικοχαμένο ξύστη οτετζή!  :ROFL:

----------


## Christos123

Αφήστε το αγαπητοί μου , δεν μας φταίνε ούτε οι Γερμανοί (που καίμε την σημαία τους) ούτε κανείς άλλος ! Το κλασικό ελληνικό μενταλιτέ φταίει ! Ο κλασικός νεοέλληνας πανεπιστήμονας που όλα τα ξέρει , ψηφίζει κυβερνήσεις μεταρρυθμίσεων και αποκρατικοποιήσεων μόνο και μόνο για να θυμηθεί στα μεθεόρτια (γιατί εκεί βρισκόμαστε) ότι δεν τον "συμφέρει" και γενικά η αντίληψη του "βλέποντας και κάνοντας" !
Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να παραδεχτούμε ότι είμαστε το απόλυτο παράδειγμα της ανοργανωσιάς ?

----------


## emeliss

Κλασσικό λάθος: ΟΤΕ = Χάλκινο δίκτυο και δικτυάδες με χειροτηλέφωνο.

Αυτό είναι ένα σημαντικό αλλά μικρό κομμάτι του ΟΤΕ. Τι άλλο υπάρχει;

Υπάρχει το τμήμα της διαχείρισης των ψηφιακών κέντρων, H/PAC-H/COM, το τμήμα διαχείρισης DSLAM, το τμήμα ΑΤΜ και BBRAS.
Υπάρχει το τμήμα της πολυπλεξίας, η διαχείριση του SDH, οι Ρ/Η που έχουν τα ασυρματικά.
Υπάρχει το τμήμα των ευθειών, data, δομημένης καλωδίωσης, δικτύων Η/Υ και ιδιωτικών τηλεφωνικών κέντρων.
Υπάρχουν τμήματα που ασχολούνται με τις ραδιοτηλεοπτικές μεταδόσεις, με τις θαλάσσιες επικοινωνίες, τον δορυφόρο.
Υπάρχουν τόσα τμήματα και τόσα αντικείμενα που αμφιβάλω αν υπάρχουν πολλοί που ξέρουν όλο το φάσμα των αντικειμένων του ΟΤΕ. Σίγουρα εγώ ξέρω μόνο ένα μικρό κομμάτι.

Όλα αυτά στελεχώνονται από τεχνολόγους μηχανικούς, μηχανικούς τηλεπκοινωνιών και το επίπεδο είναι τόσο υψηλό που η βοήθεια από τους οίκους είναι ελάχιστη. Όλοι αυτοί παλιοί και νέοι είναι κορυφή. Η δουλειά τους δεν φαίνεται και επειδή κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους ο πελάτης δεν ξέρει και δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρει τι συμβαίνει από πίσω.

----------


## kanenas3

@emeliss

Αποφεύγεις την ερώτηση ή μου φαίνεται...;

----------


## emeliss

Κατευθυνόμενη συζήτηση θες; Δεν θα την έχεις.

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Εγώ λέω να το αλλάξουμε σε "Μας βγάζει από τον μεσαίωνα η ευγενής και γενναιόδωρη DT. Το ελληνικό έθνος οφείλει ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους σωτήρες!"


πολύ καλό
θα απέδιδε περισσότερο πιστεύω, τις "δικές σας" απόψεις πάντα, αλλα θα ήταν και επεκτάσιμο σε γενικότερους προβληματισμους
ο τωρινός τίτλος είναι ένα μάτσο χάλια, αποσκοπει σε πόρωση και σε κατευθυνόμενα συναισθήματα (ισωπεδωτικά και κατώτερα), για πολλούς κρίνεται  απευθείας και μένει στάσιμο το νημα
εκτός αν θέλετε το νήμα αυτό κάτι σαν γκέτο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Κατευθυνόμενη συζήτηση θες; Δεν θα την έχεις.


Χαχα! Όχι απλά να μάθω την άποψη σου. Υπερασπίζεσαι ένα τρόπο οργάνωσης και σου παρουσιάζω ένα βασικό μειονέκτημα. Δε θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να πεις πως θα λειτουργήσει αυτό που υπερασπίζεσαι;

----------


## emeliss

> εκτός αν θέλετε το νήμα αυτό κάτι σαν γκέτο.


Αν θέλαμε γκέτο θα ανταλάσσαμε pm μεταξύ μας. Συζήτηση ψάχνουμε, αν και μπαίνουν εμπόδια από όλους μας κατά διαστήματα.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Υπερασπίζεσαι ένα τρόπο οργάνωσης και σου παρουσιάζω ένα βασικό μειονέκτημα. Δε θεωρείς ότι θα έπρεπε να πεις πως θα λειτουργήσει αυτό που υπερασπίζεσαι;


Βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι για εσένα. Για εμένα είναι ένα πρόβλημα που έχει αντιμετωπιστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό και χρειάζεται μια τελευταία πινελιά. Οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει και μαζί πολλά "κατεστημένα".

----------


## kanenas3

> Βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι για εσένα. Για εμένα είναι ένα πρόβλημα που έχει αντιμετωπιστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό και χρειάζεται μια τελευταία πινελιά. Οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει και μαζί πολλά "κατεστημένα".


Η παράκαμψη του με την εθελουσία του δεν είναι λύση. Ακόμα και τώρα έχετε χιλιάδες τέτοιους μέσα στον ΟΤΕ και ρωτάω τη γνώμη σου για το πως πρέπει να τους αντιμετωπίσει η διοίκηση.

Αν θέλεις κάντο πιο γενικό και πες μας και για τον δημόσιο τομέα όπου υπάρχουν μόνιμοι υπάλληλοι.

----------


## emeliss

Όχι δεν θα το κάνω πιο γενικό. Το χιλιάδες είναι για γέλια!

----------


## kanenas3

> Όχι δεν θα το κάνω πιο γενικό. Το χιλιάδες είναι για γέλια!


Όταν ο πρόεδρος του σωματείου μιλάει για 12500 υπαλλήλους του ομίλου εε υποθέτω ότι θα έχουν ξεμείνει κανα 2000-3000 παλιοί...!

Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι δε θα απαντήσεις ούτε για το ένα ούτε για το άλλο...;

----------


## maik

> Έχω μια ιδέα για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ τώρα που η DT παίρνει το managment. Να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί και να ζητήσουν να αμείβονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!! (είμαι κακός εεε; - Άκου να εργάζονται όπως οι Γερμανοί...!!!)
> 
> Και λίγη αριθμητική για την ανοησία ότι "πουλάνε" κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση:
> 
> 1) Οι μετοχές του ΟΤΕ είναι: 490.150.389 (πηγή)
> 
> 2) Το 3% που θα πουλήσει το Δημόσιο στην DT είναι: 14.704.512 μετοχές.
> 
> 3) 14704512 μετοχές Χ 28 Ευρώ τιμή πώλησης μας κάνει: 411.726.336 Ευρώ
> ...



Το 20% του 490.150.389  ειναι 98.030.078

26-20,44 (σημερινο κλεισιμο) = 5,56 

5,56 χ 98.030.078 =545.047.232 €

*Αρα 545+ εκατομυρια € δωρο στον Βγενοπουλο*

----------


## emeliss

Πες μας τώρα πως όλοι οι παλιοί ξύνονται και όλοι οι νέοι τρέχουν. Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Οι απαντήσεις μου είναι ξεκάθαρες, εσύ δεν τις βλέπεις.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το 20% του 490.150.389  ειναι 98.030.078
> 
> 26-20,44 (σημερινο κλεισιμο) = 5,56 
> 
> 5,56 χ 98.030.078 =545.047.232 €
> 
> *Αρα 545+ εκατομυρια € δωρο στον Βγενοπουλο*


Αν δεν ήταν ο Βγενόπουλος κάποιος άλλος θα τα έβγαζε ή έστω κάποιοι άλλοι. Έτσι λειτουργούν τα χρηματιστήρια εδώ και αιώνες. Αν τώρα εσείς δε το ξέρατε τι να κάνουμε...μάθετε το! Απλά σταματήστε τους αποπροσανατολισμούς με συναισθηματικά επιχειρήματα γιατί είναι απλά αστεία.





> Πες μας τώρα πως όλοι οι παλιοί ξίνονται και όλοι οι νέοι τρέχουν. Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα. Οι απαντήσεις μου είναι ξεκάθαρες, εσύ δεν τις βλέπεις.


Οι απαντήσεις σου ήταν ξεκάθαρες αλλά σε άλλες ερωτήσεις.

Πως θα κάνει μια κυβέρνηση αποδοτικούς τους υπαλλήλους που δεν δέχονται να εργαστούν;;;

----------


## emeliss

Από το ΣΚΑΪ



> Ντόμινο κινητοποιήσεων
> 
> Εικοσιτετράωρη απεργία για τους εργαζόμενους στον ΟΤΕ και στα λιμάνια Πειραιώς και Θεσσαλονίκης και 3η στάση εργασίας από τις 12:00 - 15:00 για τους εργαζόμενους στη ΔΕΗ, στα ΕΛΤΑ, στην ΟΑ και στην ΕΥΔΑΠ ανακοίνωσε η ΓΣΕΕ.
> 
> Κεντρικό αίτημα της απεργίας, όπως αναφέρεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση είναι "η ακύρωση των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων και η διασφάλιση του δημοσίου και κοινωφελούς χαρακτήρα των επιχειρήσεων δημοσίου συμφέροντος".

----------


## dekaneas297

> Από το ΣΚΑΪ


Άντε εντάξει θα πετύχουν την ακύρωση. Ευτυχώς πλησιάζει η Πέμπτη που πέφτουν οι υπογραφές να σταματήσει αυτή η παρωδία

----------


## emeliss

Δυστυχώς έχουν και άλλα για ξεπούλημα άρα ο *αγώνας* δεν σταματάει εδώ!

----------


## vasper

> Το 20% του 490.150.389  ειναι 98.030.078
> 
> 26-20,44 (σημερινο κλεισιμο) = 5,56 
> 
> 5,56 χ 98.030.078 =545.047.232 €
> 
> *Αρα 545+ εκατομυρια € δωρο στον Βγενοπουλο*


!!! Αν και διαφωνώ ότι έκανε το ΠΑΣΟΚ δώρο στον Βγενόπουλο (γιατί το 67% το είχε πουλήσει σε άλλους επενδυτές και κάποια στιγμή ο Βγενόπουλος μάζεψε 20%) θες κάτι να πεις που είναι υπέρ της άποψής σου; Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω που το πας. Δεν έδωσε λεφτά ο Βγενόπουλος για να πάρει τις μετοχές; Ε λεφτά θα πάρει από την DT για να τις δώσει. Αν βγάλει και κέρδος, μπράβο του. 

Αν έχεις αποδείξεις ότι του χαρίσανε τις μετοχές τότε έχεις αποδείξεις για το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο στον κόσμο. Αλλιώς απλά επαναλαμβάνεις τις ανοησίες που κάπου άκουσες και δεν κατάλαβες ούτε ο ίδιος...!!!

........Auto merged post: vasper πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δυστυχώς έχουν και άλλα για ξεπούλημα άρα ο *αγώνας* δεν σταματάει εδώ!


Τρέξτε όσο θέλετε. Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι ψηφίσαμε μια κυβέρνηση για να κάνει μεταρρυθμίσεις και αυτές θα κάνει. Δεν σας αρέσουν γιατί είστε κολλημένοι σε αριστερές ιδέες 200 ετών; Δεν πειράζει... Είχαμε μια σκασίλα... Θα βάλουμε την γάτα μας να κλαίει. 

Άντε να κάνουν απεργία 10 μέρες ακόμα και τα βυτιοφόρα να γλιτώσουμε λίγη μόλυνση από τα αμάξια... Ορίστε που σκέφτεται και το περιβάλλον αυτή η κυβέρνηση.

Και επιτέλους σταματήστε να διαδίδεται ψέμματα για τον ΟΤΕ. Μην ακούτε τις βλακείες που λένε οι γράφουν οι φυλλάδες της "προοδευτικής και σοσιαλιστικής αριστεράς".

Τέλος να θυμίσω δύο ακόμα μεγάλα ψέματα. Είπαν ότι η εθελούσια θα εξαφάνιζε τα κέρδη του ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ εμφάνισε κέρδη 662 εκατ. Ευρώ. Είπαν ότι ήταν σκανδαλώδης η αγορά του Γερμανού και έχει ανεβάσει τον τζίρο του ΟΤΕ κατά 7% μαζί με τις μεταπωλήσεις ADSL μέσω του δικτύου του.

----------


## emeliss

Και τα δύο γεγονότα τα παρουσιάζεις όπως θέλεις.

Η εθελουσία (που κατά την άποψή μου ήταν απαραίτητη) έκανε το ΟΤΕ ελλειματικό για ένα χρόνο και οδυρόταν ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης στην βουλή να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος για τις προβληματικές ΔΕΚΟ στον ΟΤΕ (που δεν ήταν ΔΕΚΟ!).

Σκανδαλώδες ήταν το *ποσό* που πλήρωσαν για τον Γερμανό.

ps Οι γάτες δεν θα κλαίνε, εμείς;

----------


## spag

Η ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ...

*Η κυβέρνηση και το οικονομικό της επιτελείο* έχουν αποφασίσει να εκχωρήσουν την διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ μαζί με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται στην Deutsche Telekom, αντί του ποσού των 400 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ περίπου. Τι όμως αποκτά με τον τρόπο αυτό η Deutsche Telecom; Τι ακριβώς εκχωρεί η κυβέρνηση έναντι 400 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ; Εκχωρούνται:
*1. Ο ΟΤΕ.
*2. Η ΟΤΕ ESTATE (Η εταιρία με 2.500 κτίρια του ΟΤΕ σε όλη την Ελλάδα).
3. Η COSMOTE.
4. Το δίκτυο καταστημάτων ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ, στην Ελλάδα και στα Βαλκάνια.
5. Η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.
*6. Η HELLAS SAT* (Η εταιρία δορυφορικών επικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ).
*7. Η ΟΤΕ SAT MARITEL* (Η εταιρία ναυτιλιακών επικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ).
*8. Η ΟΤΕ GLOBE* (Η εταιρία διεθνών επικοινωνιών του ΟΤΕ).
9. Η ΟΤΕ ACADEMY (Το εκπαιδευτικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ).
*10. Η ROM TELECOM* (Ο ΟΤΕ της Ρουμανίας).
11. Η COSMOROM (Η εταιρία κινητών επικοινωνιών - COSMOTE της Ρουμανίας).
12. Η GLOBUL (Η εταιρία κινητών επικοινωνιών - COSMOTE της Βουλγαρίας).
13. Η COSMOFON (Η εταιρία κινητών επικοινωνιών - COSMOTE της F.Y.R.O.M.).
14. Η AMC (Η εταιρία κινητών επικοινωνιών - COSMOTE της Αλβανίας).
15. Κάποιες ακόμα μικρότερες εταιρίες ιδιοκτησίας του ΟΤΕ.
* Από τα παραπάνω, τι κοστίζει 400 εκατομμύρια ευρώ; Με μέτριες εκτιμήσεις, τόσο περίπου κοστίζουν δύο μόνο από τα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ, αυτά στη λεωφόρο Κηφισίας στο Μαρούσι και στην οδό 3ης Σεπτεμβρίου και Πατησίων, στο Πεδίο του Άρεως.* :Thinking:  (press-gr)

Σορυ για το μεγαλο ποστ αλλα μου φανηκε καλο.

----------


## vasper

!!! Εκχώρηση managment δεν σημαίνει 100% μιας επιχείρησης. Το 3% δίνει το δημόσιο και η DT θα κάνει επενδύσεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Να θυμίσω ότι όσο ήταν κρατική ήμασταν πίσω σε όλα; Ευτυχώς έγινε η απελευθέρωση της αγορά και η ιδιωτικοποίηση του ΟΤΕ (από τα λίγα πράγματα για τα οποία παραδέχομαι τον Σημίτη και τους υπουργούς του) έδωσε την δυνατότητα για επενδύσεις. Η DT δεν αποκτά κάτι άλλο από αυτό που αγοράζει, δηλαδή το ποσοστό 3% από το δημόσιο, το 20% από την MIG και όποιο άλλο ποσοστό αγοράσει από μικρότερους μετόχους.

Αν έχετε πρόβλημα με την αποτίμηση του 100% του ΟΤΕ και δεν θεωρείτε ότι αντιστοιχεί στα 20 Ευρώ ανά μετοχή που είναι τώρα στο Χρηματιστήριο ποσώς μας ενδιαφέρει... Η κυβέρνηση έτσι κι αλλιώς πουλάει 40% ακριβότερα...!!!

........Auto merged post: vasper πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και τα δύο γεγονότα τα παρουσιάζεις όπως θέλεις.
> 
> Η εθελουσία (που κατά την άποψή μου ήταν απαραίτητη) έκανε το ΟΤΕ ελλειματικό για ένα χρόνο και οδυρόταν ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης στην βουλή να εφαρμοστεί ο νόμος για τις προβληματικές ΔΕΚΟ στον ΟΤΕ (που δεν ήταν ΔΕΚΟ!).
> 
> Σκανδαλώδες ήταν το *ποσό* που πλήρωσαν για τον Γερμανό.
> 
> ps Οι γάτες δεν θα κλαίνε, εμείς;


Την χρονιά της εθελουσίας, ο όμιλος ΟΤΕ είχε κέρδη 400 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ!!! Μιλάμε για πολύ έλλειμμα!!! Και ξεχνάτε και από πάνω να πείτε ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό για την εθελουσία βγήκε από τις τσέπες ιδιωτών μετόχων που για το καλό του ΟΤΕ την δέχτηκαν. Για να μπορεί να προσλάβει νέους καταρτισμένους...  Το ότι δεν παρουσίασε πολλά κέρδη είναι σαν να λες ότι επειδή έκανε φέτος επενδύσεις στην ROMTELECOM και δεν παρουσίασε η συγκεκριμένη θυγατρική κέρδος, δεν είχε όλος ο όμιλος κέρδη 662 εκ. Ευρώ. Ε με αυτή τη λογική σκέφτονταν οι "αριστεροί" και σοσιαλιστές που μας κυβερνούσαν και δεν είχαν "επενδύσει" τόσα χρόνια παρά μόνο σε χαλκό και σε isdn του Κόκκαλη...

Όσο για τον Γερμανό, εσύ λες ότι ήταν σκανδαλώδες και οι "αριστερίζοντες" πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι που αντιγράφεις τα ανόητα λεγόμενά τους. 7% απάνω στην αξία του ΟΤΕ... είναι μικρό πράγμα... Καλά τι νομίζετε ότι είναι ο ΟΤΕ; Κάνας κολοσσός; Η MIG για την οποία μιλάτε λες και είναι το μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς σας είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος και έχει πολλαπλάσιους εργαζόμενους. Και όμως τολμάνε κάτι γκλάμουρους τύποι σαν τον κ.Τσίπρα με τις φούντες τους και τις κοπάνες τους από το στρατό να μιλάνε υποτιμητικά για τον Βγενόπουλο... Δεν πάνε να δούνε αν έρχεται; Άντε γιατί υπάρχουν και όρια...

Δεν μπορείτε μάλιστα ούτε εδώ να συμφωνήσετε τι θεωρείτε συν και τι κατά του ΟΤΕ. Ο ένας μιλάει για σκάνδαλο με τον Γερμανό και ο άλλος τον αναφέρει ως ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα κομμάτια του (όπως και είναι φυσικά).

----------


## maik

> Αν έχεις αποδείξεις ότι του χαρίσανε τις μετοχές τότε έχεις αποδείξεις για το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο στον κόσμο. Αλλιώς απλά επαναλαμβάνεις τις ανοησίες που κάπου άκουσες και δεν κατάλαβες ούτε ο ίδιος...!!!


Ανοησιες λες εσυ και μαλιστα εσκεμμενα.
Ο Βγενοπουλος  αγορασε κανονικα της μετοχες που εχει . Η συμφωνια που υπογραφει η κυβερνηση μειοδοτων που ψηφισες του δινει το δικαωμα να τις πουλησει πολυ πανω απο την τρεχουσα τιμη της αγορας και να εισπραξει "αερα" σχεδον μισο δισ €.




> Καλά τι νομίζετε ότι είναι ο ΟΤΕ; Κάνας κολοσσός; Η MIG για την οποία μιλάτε λες και είναι το μπακάλικο της γειτονιάς σας είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος και έχει πολλαπλάσιους εργαζόμενους. Και όμως τολμάνε κάτι γκλάμουρους τύποι σαν τον κ.Τσίπρα με τις φούντες τους και τις κοπάνες τους από το στρατό να μιλάνε υποτιμητικά για τον Βγενόπουλο... Δεν πάνε να δούνε αν έρχεται; Άντε γιατί υπάρχουν και όρια...


Τσιρακι του Βγενοπουλου; επεσαν λοιπον οι μασκες.


Και ΝΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κολοσσος στα Βαλκανια σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτον τον κολοσσο τον ξεπουλαει η κυβερνηση του θεατρου σκιων.

----------


## kanenas3

@spag

Κάνε τουλάχιστον τον κόπο και διάβασε καλύτερα το άρθρο που μας μεταφέρεις. Το έχουμε πει 100 φορές, τα 400εκατ. είναι για το 3% και αν οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις πουλούσαν το 100% των μετοχών του ΟΤΕ σε αυτήν την τιμή θα εισπράττανε 13,5δις. 

Μπορεί λοιπόν να είναι σωστή η εκτίμηση ότι 400εκατ. κοστίζουν μερικά κτήρια του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν έχει σχέση με αυτό που γίνεται τώρα.

Για να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή

1) Ο ΟΤΕ έχει χρηματιστηριακή αξία ~12δις
2) Το δημόσιο μετά την υπογραφή της συμφωνίας θα έχει 25% άρα ~3δις
3) Η DT θα έχει 25% και για να το αποκτήσει θα δώσει ~3δις εκ των οποίων τα ~2,5 θα πάνε στην MIG και τα υπόλοιπα για το 3% από το ελληνικό δημόσιο.
4) Το υπόλοιπο 50% θα ανήκει σε διάφορους μετόχους.
5) Το ότι η DT θα έχει τη διοίκηση δε σημαίνει ότι της ανήκει το σύνολο του ομίλου ΟΤΕ. Αν ήταν έτσι τότε ανήκουν και στον Βουρλούμη οι εταιρίες που ανέφερες παραπάνω. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει.


@emeliss

Το ποσό για τον Γερμανό ήταν όντως μεγάλο αλλά αποδείχτηκε ήδη ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά πετυχημένη κίνηση που ήδη απέφερε μεγαλύτερα κέρδη και ταυτόχρονα έκανε κίνηση ματ σε Vodafone - Wind. Επί 1-1,5 χρόνο ήταν υποχρεωμένες να πουλάνε τα προϊόντα τους μέσω Γερμανού (λόγω συμβολαίων) χρηματοδοτώντας στην ουσία τον βασικό ανταγωνιστή τους. Σε αυτό πρόσθεσε ότι τους ανάγκασε να δαπανήσουν μεγάλα ποσά για να αναπτύξουν δικό τους δίκτυο καθώς και το ότι αποκτήσανε παρουσία στη λιανική αγορά των Βαλκανίων. 

Όπως και να έχει η κίνηση κρίθηκε ως πετυχημένη από τους χρηματιστηριακούς κύκλους οπότε η αντιπολίτευση μπορεί να αναλώνεται ως συνήθως στο λαϊκισμό της χωρίς να νιώθει καν την ανάγκη να παρουσιάσει έστω και ένα στοιχείο. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν τον αγώνα σας να σταματήσετε την πρόοδο της χώρας όπως κάνατε πάντα!

----------


## diastasi

> ο τωρινός τίτλος είναι ένα μάτσο χάλια, αποσκοπει σε πόρωση και σε κατευθυνόμενα συναισθήματα (ισωπεδωτικά και κατώτερα), για πολλούς κρίνεται  απευθείας και μένει στάσιμο το νημα
> εκτός αν θέλετε το νήμα αυτό κάτι σαν γκέτο.


Αυτα να τα πεις στα φιλαρακια σου της Καθημερινης και της Ελευθεροτυπιας (η 2η δεν σε ενδιαφερει μαλλον) απο οπου πηρα τον "ματσο χαλια" τιτλο  :Smile: 
Παρε την ημερομηνια που ξεκινησε το νημα, δες την Εφημεριδα και μετα τραγουδα  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Και ΝΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κολοσσος στα Βαλκανια σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτον τον κολοσσο τον ξεπουλαει η κυβερνηση του θεατρου σκιων.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Στα μάτια των οτετζήδων ίσως...για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο σίγουρα όχι  :Closed topic:

----------


## dekaneas297

> Η συμφωνια που υπογραφει η κυβερνηση μειοδοτων που ψηφισες του δινει το δικαωμα να τις πουλησει πολυ πανω απο την τρεχουσα τιμη της αγορας και να εισπραξει "αερα" σχεδον μισο δισ €.


Και ποια κυβέρνηση να την υπογράψει? Ευτυχώς για τον τόπο όχι αυτή που ονειρεύεσαι




> Και ΝΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κολοσσος στα Βαλκανια σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει


 :ROFL:

----------


## Sofos

Όσο και αν υπο κανονικές συνθήκες δε θα ήθελα να πέσει σε ξένα χέρια........Αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λειτουργήσει επιτέλους σωστά με σωστές επενδύσεις υποδομής στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά στην περιφέρεια τότε μεγιά τους και χαρά τους!

----------


## sdikr

> Όσο και αν υπο κανονικές συνθήκες δε θα ήθελα να πέσει σε ξένα χέρια........Αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λειτουργήσει επιτέλους σωστά με σωστές επενδύσεις υποδομής στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά στην περιφέρεια τότε μεγιά τους και χαρά τους!


Στην περιφέρεια;  εδώ γελάμε

----------


## wireless_surfer

> Αυτα να τα πεις στα φιλαρακια σου της Καθημερινης και της Ελευθεροτυπιας (η 2η δεν σε ενδιαφερει μαλλον) απο οπου πηρα τον "ματσο χαλια" τιτλο 
> Παρε την ημερομηνια που ξεκινησε το νημα, δες την Εφημεριδα και μετα τραγουδα


ουτε που μπορείς να φανταστεις τα φιλαράκια μου, κακόμοιρη λαΙκάτζα

----------


## Hunter 85

Δυστυχως είμαι μικρός στην ηλικία και πολλα απο τα γεγονότα που αναφέρουν οι μεγαλύτεροι ειτε δεν τα γνώριζα μέχρι πρότινος (ιδιατερα για δεκαετια του 80),ειτε δεν είχα δώσει την πρέπουσα σημασία. Επειδή όμως σαν νέος θέλω να εχω μια αισιοδόξια (που δεν το βλέπω αλλα...) ενα εχω να πω! Θα δούμε! Αλλα ας ελπισουμε σε μια αναβάθμιση υπηρεσιών μπας και σταματήσει κάποτε η γνωστή εκφραση που ακούω απο όλους "Πάει κ ο Ο.Τ.Ε !Αχ Ελλαδίτσα...."

----------


## diastasi

> Όσο και αν υπο κανονικές συνθήκες δε θα ήθελα να πέσει σε ξένα χέρια........Αν αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λειτουργήσει επιτέλους σωστά με σωστές επενδύσεις υποδομής στην Ελλάδα και ειδικά στην περιφέρεια τότε μεγιά τους και χαρά τους!


Να γελασω ή να κλαψω για αυτο? Η περιφερεια μαλλον θα φαει τα μουτρα της.




> ουτε που μπορείς να φανταστεις τα φιλαράκια μου, κακόμοιρη λαΙκάτζα


Κακομοιρη Λαϊκαντζα? Τι να πω! Ευχαριστω πολυ για τους "καλους" σου τροπους.  :No no:

----------


## Sofos

> Να γελασω ή να κλαψω για αυτο? Η περιφερεια μαλλον θα φαει τα μουτρα της.


Η περιφέρεια ήδη έχει πατώσει με τα αλάνια του ΟΤΕ; επειδή πιο κάτω δεν γίνεται να πάμε με τους Γερμανούς..θέλω να ελπίζω το καλύτερο! Είδες που φτάσαμε; να μας κάνουν να μισούμε κάθε τι..."Δικό μας" ..δες olympic airways, ΟΤΕ.....? Καλά το παίξανε το παιχνίδι τους...όλοι!

----------


## diastasi

> Η περιφέρεια ήδη έχει πατώσει με τα αλάνια του ΟΤΕ; επειδή πιο κάτω δεν γίνεται να πάμε με τους Γερμανούς..θέλω να ελπίζω το καλύτερο! Είδες που φτάσαμε; να μας κάνουν να μισούμε κάθε τι..."Δικό μας" ..δες olympic airways, ΟΤΕ.....? Καλά το παίξανε το παιχνίδι τους...όλοι!


Με το γενικο σκεπτικο σου συμφωνω. Να σου εξηγησω που εχω τις ενστασεις μου. Εαν δεν υπηρχε ο ΟΤΕ με τα οποια προβληματα του, πολλα σημεια στην περιφερεια δε θα ειχαν υποδομες, γιατι απλα δε συμφερει σε ιδιωτικες εταιριες να κανει υποδομη σε σημειο που το κοστος υπερβαινει τα εσοδα που θα εισπραξει.
Ελπιζω στη συμφωνια που εκανε το δημοσιο να υποχρεωνει τη DT να επενδυσει και σε απομακρυσμενες περιοχες (που πολυ αμφιβαλλω).

----------


## Sofos

Μακάρι!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Η περιφέρεια ήδη έχει πατώσει με τα αλάνια του ΟΤΕ; επειδή πιο κάτω δεν γίνεται να πάμε με τους Γερμανούς..θέλω να ελπίζω το καλύτερο! Είδες που φτάσαμε; να μας κάνουν να μισούμε κάθε τι..."Δικό μας" ..δες olympic airways, ΟΤΕ.....? Καλά το παίξανε το παιχνίδι τους...όλοι!


Πολύ συναισθηματικά δε τα βλέπετε τα πράγματα;; Σιγά μην κλάψω επειδή μπορεί κάποτε να κλείσει η Ολυμπιακή ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία. Γιατί να στεναχωρηθώ; Επειδή όσες φορές αναγκάστηκα να πετάξω μαζί τους μου τον πιάσανε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει ή για το "άψογο" και "ευγενέστατο" προσωπικό της που μάλλον πιστεύουνε ότι οι πελάτες τους είναι φιλαράκια τους. Στην τελική τους πληρώνω και απαιτώ κάποια πράγματα αν δε τα δίνουν ας κλείσουν...Η ύπαρξη τους είναι περιττή καθώς ούτε ανταγωνισμό δημιουργούνε και τα περιβόητα δρομολόγια σε άγονους προορισμού έτσι και αλλιώς επιδοτούνται οπότε μπορεί να τα πάρει άλλος χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΟΤΕ. Ενώ τον πληρώναμε αδρά (κυρίως από το 1992 και μετά) αυτός το έπαιζε βαρύ πεπόνι και ήθελε παρακάλια. Τώρα που έχει ανταγωνισμό βγήκαν οι οτετζήδες να κλαφτούνε μήπως και λυπηθούμε. Μπα δε θα πάρουμε, όπως στρώσατε θα κοιμηθείτε.

Όσο για την περιφέρεια ήδη γίνονται έργα σε από διάφορους εναλλακτικούς. Αν αυτά ολοκληρωθούν όπως πρέπει και σε συνδυασμό με την παρουσία του ΟΤΕ πιστεύω ότι η περιφέρεια θα είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση τα επόμενα χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή ασχολήθηκε πολύ με την περιφέρεια τόσα χρόνια; Μόνο τώρα που άρχισε να έχει ανταγωνισμό στις μεγάλες πόλεις άρχισε να δίνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες, πιο πριν μόνο Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## vasper

> Ανοησιες λες εσυ και μαλιστα εσκεμμενα.
> Ο Βγενοπουλος  αγορασε κανονικα της μετοχες που εχει . Η συμφωνια που υπογραφει η κυβερνηση μειοδοτων που ψηφισες του δινει το δικαωμα να τις πουλησει πολυ πανω απο την τρεχουσα τιμη της αγορας και να εισπραξει "αερα" σχεδον μισο δισ €.


Να το πάλι... Αέρας ο ΟΤΕ; Προφανώς δεν ξέρεις πως δουλεύει η αγορά... Και μετά μιλάτε για ψίχουλα!!! Διάβασε λίγο και ξαναέλα.. μετεξεταστέος θα μείνεις. Αααα και κάτι άλλο, μειοδότης σημαίνει λιγότερα όχι περισσότερα!!! Ανοίξτε και κάνα λεξικό ρε παιδιά... έλεος...!!!




> Τσιρακι του Βγενοπουλου; επεσαν λοιπον οι μασκες.


Τσιράκι του Τσίπρα...  :ROFL:  Ναι ρε... Μου αρέσει ο τύπος γιατί είναι Βάζελος όπως εγώ!!!




> Και ΝΑΙ ο ΟΤΕ ειναι κολοσσος στα Βαλκανια σου αρεσει δεν σου αρεσει. Αυτον τον κολοσσο τον ξεπουλαει η κυβερνηση του θεατρου σκιων.


Η MIG είναι κολοσσός στον κόσμο και το ίδιο και η  DT... Όσο για τις σκιές επειδή οι "αριστεροί" και "προοδευτικοί" έχετε συνηθίσει να τα κάνετε όλα στο σκοτάδι και πίσω από κλειστές πόρτες σας έχει τυφλώσει το φως...!!!

........Auto merged post: vasper πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η περιφέρεια ήδη έχει πατώσει με τα αλάνια του ΟΤΕ; επειδή πιο κάτω δεν γίνεται να πάμε με τους Γερμανούς..θέλω να ελπίζω το καλύτερο! Είδες που φτάσαμε; να μας κάνουν να μισούμε κάθε τι..."Δικό μας" ..δες olympic airways, ΟΤΕ.....? Καλά το παίξανε το παιχνίδι τους...όλοι!


Δεν μισούμε, αλλά θέλουμε το καλύτερο. Και οι Γερμανοί έχουν την τεχνογνωσία και την εμπειρία να το εφαρμόσουν. Ευκαιρία να μάθουμε και κάτι. Τώρα αν έχει κάποιος Έλληνας τα λεφτά να επενδύσει σε υποδομές στον ΟΤΕ ας το κάνει.

Όσο για την Ολυμπιακή που την έχουμε πληρώσει χρυσή ας απολύσουν τους υπερδιπλάσιους διοικητικούς και προσωπικό "καθαριότητας" που έχει και ας ανεβάσουν τους μισθούς του τεχνικού προσωπικού και του προσωπικού αέρος να δεις για πότε θα αποδώσει. Αφήνουν όμως οι συνδικαλιστές; Maik49, να η μειοψηφία...

----------


## Sofos

> Πολύ συναισθηματικά δε τα βλέπετε τα πράγματα;; Σιγά μην κλάψω επειδή μπορεί κάποτε να κλείσει η Ολυμπιακή ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία. Γιατί να στεναχωρηθώ; Επειδή όσες φορές αναγκάστηκα να πετάξω μαζί τους μου τον πιάσανε μέχρι εκεί που δεν πάει ή για το "άψογο" και "ευγενέστατο" προσωπικό της που μάλλον πιστεύουνε ότι οι πελάτες τους είναι φιλαράκια τους. Στην τελική τους πληρώνω και απαιτώ κάποια πράγματα αν δε τα δίνουν ας κλείσουν...Η ύπαρξη τους είναι περιττή καθώς ούτε ανταγωνισμό δημιουργούνε και τα περιβόητα δρομολόγια σε άγονους προορισμού έτσι και αλλιώς επιδοτούνται οπότε μπορεί να τα πάρει άλλος χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> 
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΟΤΕ. Ενώ τον πληρώναμε αδρά (κυρίως από το 1992 και μετά) αυτός το έπαιζε βαρύ πεπόνι και ήθελε παρακάλια. Τώρα που έχει ανταγωνισμό βγήκαν οι οτετζήδες να κλαφτούνε μήπως και λυπηθούμε. Μπα δε θα πάρουμε, όπως στρώσατε θα κοιμηθείτε.
> 
> Όσο για την περιφέρεια ήδη γίνονται έργα σε από διάφορους εναλλακτικούς. Αν αυτά ολοκληρωθούν όπως πρέπει και σε συνδυασμό με την παρουσία του ΟΤΕ πιστεύω ότι η περιφέρεια θα είναι σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση τα επόμενα χρόνια. Ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή ασχολήθηκε πολύ με την περιφέρεια τόσα χρόνια; Μόνο τώρα που άρχισε να έχει ανταγωνισμό στις μεγάλες πόλεις άρχισε να δίνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες, πιο πριν μόνο Αθήνα - Θεσσαλονίκη.


Αυτό λέμε και εμείς φίλε!!!! Απλά πιο συναισθηματικά! :Sorry:

----------


## kanenas3

> Αυτό λέμε και εμείς φίλε!!!! Απλά πιο συναισθηματικά!


Ε δε θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας αν κλείσει η Ολυμπιακή ή αναλάβουν τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ οι Γερμανοί! Ούτε ότι θα πάψουμε να είμαστε Έλληνες αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Εμείς δηλαδή πως στέλνουμε τις τράπεζες μας ή και τον ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια και μέχρι τη Ρωσία και αγοράζουν της εκεί επιχειρήσεις; Αν όλοι αντιδρούσαν όπως εμείς θα είχαμε μόνο εθνικές επιχειρήσεις! Από τη μια φουσκώνουμε από περηφάνια για τις θυγατρικές του ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια και από την άλλη θεωρούμε απαράδεκτο όταν οι άλλοι κάνουν αυτό που κάνουμε εμείς...Βγάλε νόημα για την ψυχοσύνθεση του Έλληνα  :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> @emeliss
> 
> Το ποσό για τον Γερμανό ήταν όντως μεγάλο αλλά αποδείχτηκε ήδη ότι ήταν εξαιρετικά πετυχημένη κίνηση που ήδη απέφερε μεγαλύτερα κέρδη και ταυτόχρονα έκανε κίνηση ματ σε Vodafone - Wind. Επί 1-1,5 χρόνο ήταν υποχρεωμένες να πουλάνε τα προϊόντα τους μέσω Γερμανού (λόγω συμβολαίων) χρηματοδοτώντας στην ουσία τον βασικό ανταγωνιστή τους. Σε αυτό πρόσθεσε ότι τους ανάγκασε να δαπανήσουν μεγάλα ποσά για να αναπτύξουν δικό τους δίκτυο καθώς και το ότι αποκτήσανε παρουσία στη λιανική αγορά των Βαλκανίων. 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει η κίνηση κρίθηκε ως πετυχημένη από τους χρηματιστηριακούς κύκλους οπότε η αντιπολίτευση μπορεί να αναλώνεται ως συνήθως στο λαϊκισμό της χωρίς να νιώθει καν την ανάγκη να παρουσιάσει έστω και ένα στοιχείο. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν τον αγώνα σας να σταματήσετε την πρόοδο της χώρας όπως κάνατε πάντα!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Η αγοράς της Γερμανός ήταν η εξυπνότερη κίνηση που έχει γίνει στο χώρο τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, θα ήθελα να υπήρχε πρόβλεψη ώστε να μην επιτραπεί σε καμία από τις 3 εταιρίες κινητής να πάρουν τον Γερμανό.

----------


## adolf

*OF TOPIC* : Οταν τελειώσουνε με αυτές τις "Πωλήσεις" σειρά εχουν : Η Ακρόπολη, Οι Δελφοί,η Ολυμπία,Η Βεργίνα.
Οταν τελειώσουνε και αυτά ας ετοιμαστούμε να πουλήσουμε ...... Οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.
*OF TOPIC Τέλος*.

----------


## Tsunami

Same shit, different day.

----------


## dekaneas297

> *OF TOPIC* : Οταν τελειώσουνε με αυτές τις "Πωλήσεις" σειρά εχουν : Η Ακρόπολη, Οι Δελφοί,η Ολυμπία,Η Βεργίνα.
> Οταν τελειώσουνε και αυτά ας ετοιμαστούμε να πουλήσουμε ...... Οποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.
> *OF TOPIC Τέλος*.


Οι γνωστές φοβικές υπερβολές. Γιατί άραγε?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kanenas3

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> Η αγοράς της Γερμανός ήταν η εξυπνότερη κίνηση που έχει γίνει στο χώρο τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, θα ήθελα να υπήρχε πρόβλεψη ώστε να μην επιτραπεί σε καμία από τις 3 εταιρίες κινητής να πάρουν τον Γερμανό.


...και όμως υπάρχουν άτομα που αμφιβάλουν...!

Πάντως να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν πήγαινε η Vodafone ή η Wind να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο δε θα το επέτρεπαν...είναι η ελεύθερη αγορά που νομίζουμε ότι έχουμε.

----------


## emeliss

> H αγοράς της Γερμανός ήταν η εξυπνότερη κίνηση που έχει γίνει στο χώρο τα τελευταία χρόνια.
> Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, θα ήθελα να υπήρχε πρόβλεψη ώστε να μην επιτραπεί σε καμία από τις 3 εταιρίες κινητής να πάρουν τον Γερμανό.


lewton, εγώ δεν είπα πως κακώς έγινε η αγορά. Το πως έγινε και το τι πλήρωσαν έχει σημασία για μένα. Για άλλους προφανώς όχι.

----------


## lewton

> lewton, εγώ δεν είπα πως κακώς έγινε η αγορά. Το πως έγινε και το τι πλήρωσαν έχει σημασία για μένα. Για άλλους προφανώς όχι.


Όταν αγοράζεις κάτι που το χρειάζεσαι, και που βρίσκεται σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, προφανώς το πληρώνεις ακριβά, λογικό δεν είναι; Αλλιώς περιμένεις μια εταιρία να κινδυνέψει να κλείσει (βλ. Stet Hellas) για να την αγοράσεις μισοτιμής.
Το θέμα είναι το αν από το Γερμανό η Cosmote θα βγάλει ή όχι όσα έδωσε, και όχι το πόσα έδωσε. Πιστεύω ότι θα τα βγάλει εύκολα.

----------


## emeliss

> Όταν αγοράζεις κάτι που το χρειάζεσαι, και που βρίσκεται σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση, προφανώς το πληρώνεις ακριβά, λογικό δεν είναι; Αλλιώς περιμένεις μια εταιρία να κινδυνέψει να κλείσει (βλ. Stet Hellas) για να την αγοράσεις μισοτιμής.
> Το θέμα είναι το αν από το Γερμανό η Cosmote θα βγάλει ή όχι όσα έδωσε, και όχι το πόσα έδωσε. Πιστεύω ότι θα τα βγάλει εύκολα.


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Αυτή την στιγμή πραγματοποιούν μια μετατόπιση από τα oteshop προς τον Γερμανό σε πολλά προϊόντα ώστε να είναι τα oteshop το πρώτο θύμα και το πρώτο βήμα στον ΟΤΕ  προς την λογική του franchise.

Γιατί είναι κακό αυτό;. Δεν τα παράπονα που υπάρχουν για τους πωλητές της tellas που στην πραγματικότητα είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες.

----------


## nikosmelt

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η κυβέρνηση ήθελε εδώ και καιρό να πουλήσει τον οτε και το έπραξε με τρόπο "πλάγιο"(το πιο ευγενικό που μπορώ να πω), βάζοντας το Βγενόπουλο να αγοράσει το ποσοστό και κατόπιν να πουλήσει στη DT, για να αποφύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος ξεπουλήματος δημόσιας περιουσίας. Τώρα το παίζουν αναγκασμένοι από τα γεγονότα. Όσο για το αν είναι ξεπούλημα ή όχι ας το κρίνει ο καθένας. Εγώ είμαι αριστερός (ναι ναι με ξεπερασμένες 200 χρονών ιδέες και άλλα φαιδρά που διαβάζω στο παρών νήμα) και θέλω οι επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφελείας να παραμείνουν κρατικές (όχι βέβαια με το συντεχνιακό τρόπο που επικρατούσε και επικρατεί), φροντίζοντας απλώς να μην έχουν ζημίες, προς εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού συμφέροντος. Αλλιώς εγώ στο χωριό μου δε θα δω ποτέ adsl, triple play και όλα τα παρόμοια αγαθά που απολαμβάνει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.

----------


## emeliss

Από το ΣΚΑΪ




> Εν αναμονή ανακοινώσεων για ΟΤΕ
> 
> To αργότερο έως την Πέμπτη αναμένεται να έχει ανακοινωθεί από το υπουργείο Οικονομίας η ανακοίνωση της συμφωνίας του ελληνικού δημοσίου με την Deutsche Telekom για τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Κύκλοι του υπουργείου αναφέρουν ότι υπολείπονται ακόμα μερικές νομικές διατυπώσεις για να καταρτιστεί το πλήρες κείμενο της συμφωνίας.
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος του ΠΑΣΟΚ Γιώργος Παπανδρέου κατέθεσε επίκαιρη ερώτηση στον πρωθυπουργό υπογραμμίζοντας ότι "η κυβέρνηση εκποιεί τον ΟΤΕ και παραδίδει τη διοίκηση του Οργανισμού έναντι πινακίου φακής σε μια ξένη, ουσιαστικά κρατική, τηλεπικοινωνιακή επιχείρηση, χωρίς να εξηγεί ούτε τους λόγους, ούτε τα πιθανά οφέλη για τον ΟΤΕ, για τους καταναλωτές, και για την ελληνική οικονομία".
> 
> Ο Γ. Παπανδρέου ερωτά τον πρωθυπουργό γιατί η κυβέρνηση ακολούθησε αφανείς διαδικασίες εκχώρησης της διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ στην Deutsche Telekom και γιατί καταργεί με την επικείμενη συμφωνία το δημόσιο έλεγχο και υπονομεύει το δημόσιο συμφέρον.
> ...

----------


## lewton

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Αυτή την στιγμή πραγματοποιούν μια μετατόπιση από τα oteshop προς τον Γερμανό σε πολλά προϊόντα ώστε να είναι τα oteshop το πρώτο θύμα και το πρώτο βήμα στον ΟΤΕ  προς την λογική του franchise.
> 
> Γιατί είναι κακό αυτό;. Δεν τα παράπονα που υπάρχουν για τους πωλητές της tellas που στην πραγματικότητα είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες.


Εμένα μου φαίνεται λογικότατο να κλείσουν τα OTEshops (ή να γίνουν μαζί με τα καταστήματα Γερμανός και τα λιγοστά καταστήματα Cosmote μια ενιαία αλυσίδα franchise).

----------


## emeliss

Θα γίνουν φθηνότερα αλλά χειρότερα εργαλεία που δεν θα έχουν την ευθύνη και το βάρος που έχουν σήμερα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Αυτή την στιγμή πραγματοποιούν μια μετατόπιση από τα oteshop προς τον Γερμανό σε πολλά προϊόντα ώστε να είναι τα oteshop το πρώτο θύμα και το πρώτο βήμα στον ΟΤΕ  προς την λογική του franchise.
> 
> Γιατί είναι κακό αυτό;. Δεν τα παράπονα που υπάρχουν για τους πωλητές της tellas που στην πραγματικότητα είναι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες.


Μη συγκρίνεις τα Oteshop που 10 χρόνια έχουν περάσει και ακόμα δεν ξέρουν τι να τα κάνουν. Τόσα χρόνια ήταν για τα μπάζα και μάλλον έτσι θα παραμείνουν. Στην τελική ας τα μετονομάσουν σε Γερμανός και τελείωσε έτσι και αλλιώς είναι ελάχιστα σε σχέση με τους "Γερμανούς". Το αντίθετο θα ήταν αυτοκτονία!

Ξαφνικά ο ΟΤΕ βρέθηκε με σοβαρό δίκτυο σε όλη την Ελλάδα και με σημαντική παρουσία στα Βαλκάνια και λες ότι ήταν προς το συμφέρον του ΟΤΕ;

Στα Oteshop δηλαδή έχεις καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση από τον Γερμανό; Η εμπειρία άλλα λέει...

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η κυβέρνηση ήθελε εδώ και καιρό να πουλήσει τον οτε και το έπραξε με τρόπο "πλάγιο"(το πιο ευγενικό που μπορώ να πω), βάζοντας το Βγενόπουλο να αγοράσει το ποσοστό και κατόπιν να πουλήσει στη DT, για να αποφύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος ξεπουλήματος δημόσιας περιουσίας. Τώρα το παίζουν αναγκασμένοι από τα γεγονότα. Όσο για το αν είναι ξεπούλημα ή όχι ας το κρίνει ο καθένας. Εγώ είμαι αριστερός (ναι ναι με ξεπερασμένες 200 χρονών ιδέες και άλλα φαιδρά που διαβάζω στο παρών νήμα) και θέλω οι επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφελείας να παραμείνουν κρατικές (όχι βέβαια με το συντεχνιακό τρόπο που επικρατούσε και επικρατεί), φροντίζοντας απλώς να μην έχουν ζημίες, προς εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού συμφέροντος. Αλλιώς εγώ στο χωριό μου δε θα δω ποτέ adsl, triple play και όλα τα παρόμοια αγαθά που απολαμβάνει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.


Πιστεύεις ότι κάποιος θα έβαζε μερικά δις ευρώ (που δεν είναι και δικά του) επειδή του είπε το κράτος. Θα εμπιστευόσουν εσύ τον Αλογοσκούφη ή τον κάθε υπουργό ότι αν το κάνεις θα κερδίσεις; Μέχρι τώρα αν ήταν να φάει από το κράτος απλά έλεγε ότι θα κάνει μια δουλειά για το κράτος και την έκανε μισή ή και καθόλου και έπαιρνε όλο ποσό.

Στο χωριό σου ούτε με τον "ελληνικό" ΟΤΕ δε θα έβλεπες Triplay Play. Με τη DT μπορεί να δεις 3G όμως  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 38 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα γίνουν φθηνότερα αλλά χειρότερα εργαλεία που δεν θα έχουν την ευθύνη και το βάρος που έχουν σήμερα.


Τι βάρος έχουν τα Oteshop δηλαδή;;; Αν σου πω θα εκνευριστείς πάλι  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Τι βάρος έχουν τα Oteshop δηλαδή;;; Αν σου πω θα εκνευριστείς πάλι


Μπα, δεν εκνευρίζομαι γράφοντας στο pc, μόνο από κοντά.

----------


## Gila1899

> Στα μάτια των οτετζήδων ίσως...για τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο σίγουρα όχι


Επειδή και τα δικά μου τα μάτια, αν και μη ΟΤΕτζής, έχουν πρόβλημα, ανέφερε μου έναν μεγαλύτερο τηλεπικοινωνιακό οργανισμό στα Βαλκάνια;

Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι και σείς έχετε χάσει το μέτρο, αν σας φαίνεται τόσο αστείο ότι ο ΟΤΕ έιναι ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός κολοσσός στα Βαλκάνια.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Τα Βαλκάνια (πλην Ελλάδας) είναι αστείο οικονομικό μέγεθος.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Επειδή και τα δικά μου τα μάτια, αν και μη ΟΤΕτζής, έχουν πρόβλημα, ανέφερε μου έναν μεγαλύτερο τηλεπικοινωνιακό οργανισμό στα Βαλκάνια;
> 
> Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι και σείς έχετε χάσει το μέτρο, αν σας φαίνεται τόσο αστείο ότι ο ΟΤΕ έιναι ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός κολοσσός στα Βαλκάνια.


Στα υπεραναπτυγμένα Βαλκάνια  :Razz: 
Πώς λέμε "είμαι από το μεγαλύτερο χωριό της περιοχής, την Άνω Καρδιτσομαγούλα"?  :ROFL: 
Ακριβώς το ίδιο.

----------


## papail

> Στα υπεραναπτυγμένα Βαλκάνια 
> Πώς λέμε "είμαι από το μεγαλύτερο χωριό της περιοχής, την Άνω Καρδιτσομαγούλα"? 
> Ακριβώς το ίδιο.


....γάτος ο Αλογοσκούφης.

Κορόιδεψε τους Γερμανούς να έρθουν να επενδύσουν 
σε μία μικρή Επιχείρηση τον ΟΤΕ, 
σε μία υπανάπτυκτη περιοχή , τα Βαλκάνια..


Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά με αυτό το μένος εναντίον σε ότι έχει σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.

Να είστε σίγουροι  ,
ότι κάτι καλό είδαν οι της DT, 
και έρχονται στον ΟΤΕ, δεν τους πιάσαμε κορόιδα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

> Να είστε σίγουροι  ,
> ότι κάτι καλό είδαν οι της DT, 
> και έρχονται στον ΟΤΕ, δεν τους πιάσαμε κορόιδα.


Κάθε μεγάλη πολυεθνική χρειάζεται υποκαταστήματα

----------


## Gila1899

> Στα υπεραναπτυγμένα Βαλκάνια 
> Πώς λέμε "είμαι από το μεγαλύτερο χωριό της περιοχής, την Άνω Καρδιτσομαγούλα"? 
> Ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Εσενα σου φαινόταν αστεία η αναφορά στον ΟΤΕ ως Κολοσσό στα Βαλκάνια.Τώρα ξαφνικά θυμήθηκες την οικονομική ανάπτυξη των Βαλκανίων;

Υπομονή λίγα χρόνια και θα δούμε τότε την ανάπτυξη που θα έχει η Ανατολική Ευρώπη.

----------


## papail

> Κάθε μεγάλη πολυεθνική χρειάζεται υποκαταστήματα


....γάτος ο Αλογοσκούφης.

Κορόιδεψε τους Γερμανούς να έρθουν να επενδύσουν
σε μία μικρή Επιχείρηση τον ΟΤΕ,
σε μία υπανάπτυκτη περιοχή , τα Βαλκάνια..


Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά με αυτό το μένος εναντίον σε ότι έχει σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.

Να είστε σίγουροι ,
ότι κάτι καλό είδαν οι της DT,
και έρχονται στον ΟΤΕ, δεν τους πιάσαμε κορόιδα.

----------


## dekaneas297

> ....γάτος ο Αλογοσκούφης.
> 
> Κορόιδεψε τους Γερμανούς να έρθουν να επενδύσουν 
> σε μία μικρή Επιχείρηση τον ΟΤΕ, 
> σε μία υπανάπτυκτη περιοχή , τα Βαλκάνια..
> 
> 
> Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά με αυτό το μένος εναντίον σε ότι έχει σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> ...


Οι επιχειρηματικοί κολοσσοί θέλουν και το παραμικρό ψίχουλο της "πίτας", όχι μόνο τα μεγάλα "κομμάτια". Έτσι λειτουργούν. Αυτό προστάζει η θεωρία της επιχειρηματικότητας. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι το "ψίχουλο" έχει μεγάλη αξία

----------


## emeliss

αν δεν έχει αξία ο οτε, γιατί ασχολείστε με το θέμα;

----------


## kanenas3

> Επειδή και τα δικά μου τα μάτια, αν και μη ΟΤΕτζής, έχουν πρόβλημα, ανέφερε μου έναν μεγαλύτερο τηλεπικοινωνιακό οργανισμό στα Βαλκάνια;
> 
> Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι και σείς έχετε χάσει το μέτρο, αν σας φαίνεται τόσο αστείο ότι ο ΟΤΕ έιναι ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός κολοσσός στα Βαλκάνια.


Άμα φτάσουμε να συγκρίνουμε τον ΟΤΕ με της αντίστοιχες εταιρίες στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ σωθήκαμε. Αυτό είναι απαξίωση γιατί όταν είμαστε μέλη της Ε.Ε. σχεδόν 30 χρόνια το μέτρο σύγκρισης είναι η δυτική Ευρώπη και όχι η ανατολική. Τι είναι δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μπροστά στην DT, Telefonica, Vodafone κτλ κτλ. Μια μικρή μικρή εταιριούλα. Ότι ακριβώς ήταν και οι εταιρίες που αγόρασε ο ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια. Να κλείσω τα μάτια και να πω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ένας παγκόσμιος κολοσσός για να νιώσετε καλύτερα...;;; Αν θα σας βοηθήσει να δείτε την πραγματικότητα να το κάνω... :Razz: 




> ....γάτος ο Αλογοσκούφης.
> 
> Κορόιδεψε τους Γερμανούς να έρθουν να επενδύσουν 
> σε μία μικρή Επιχείρηση τον ΟΤΕ, 
> σε μία υπανάπτυκτη περιοχή , τα Βαλκάνια..
> 
> Χαλαρώστε ρε παιδιά με αυτό το μένος εναντίον σε ότι έχει σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Να είστε σίγουροι  ,
> ...


Για πλακά το είπες αλλά κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Πως πάνε οι ελληνικές τράπεζες στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ και αγοράζουν κοψοχρονιά τράπεζες, ε κάπως έτσι κάνουν και οι Γερμανοί. Δεν έχει σχέση με συναισθηματισμούς και κακώς το βλέπετε έτσι. Σκεφτείτε μόνο τι γίνεται στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο όταν πραγματικοί κολοσσοί αγοράζουν εταιρίες που θεωρούνταν πανίσχυρες. Εδώ η Microsoft ήταν έτοιμη να καταπιεί το Yahoo. Για δείτε τα μεγέθη αυτά και συγκρίνετε τα με του ΟΤΕ και θα δείτε τι πραγματικά είναι ο ΟΤΕ. 

Αν τώρα θέλουμε να τον μεγαλώσουμε μπορούμε να πούμε "πια είναι η μεγαλύτερη εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών από το Λευκό Πύργο μέχρι την Αριστοτέλους", " "ο ΟΤΕ" και να πανηγυρίζουμε.

Όσο για τη DT εννοείται ότι είδαν κάτι καλό, γιατί ως γνωστόν δε μετράει μόνο το μέγεθος  :ROFL: 

Το πλήρωσαν όμως ή όχι για να το αποκτήσουν. Εφόσον η τιμή ήταν σωστή δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## dekaneas297

> αν δεν έχει αξία ο οτε, γιατί ασχολείστε με το θέμα;


Απαγορεύεται?  :Razz: 
ΔΕΝ είπα οτι δεν έχει αξία. Έγραψα δεν έχει μεγάλη αξία σε σχέση με άλλους κολοσσούς
Και το "κολπάκι" να διαστρεβλώνονται οι απόψεις καλά κρατεί...  :Whistle: 
Πέρα φυσικά από την μή αντιμετώπιση με επιχειρήματα των άλλων απόψεων  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> αν δεν έχει αξία ο οτε, γιατί ασχολείστε με το θέμα;


Αν αυτό κατάλαβες, δεν είναι παράξενο να θεωρείς τον ΟΤΕ κολοσσό!  :Respekt:

----------


## papail

> Για πλακά το είπες αλλά κάπως έτσι είναι τα πράγματα. Πως πάνε οι ελληνικές τράπεζες στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ και αγοράζουν κοψοχρονιά τράπεζες, ε κάπως έτσι κάνουν και οι Γερμανοι. Δεν έχει σχέση με συναισθηματισμούς και κακώς το βλέπετε έτσι. Σκεφτείτε μόνο τι γίνεται στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο όταν πραγματικοί κολοσσοί αγοράζουν εταιρίες που θεωρούνταν πανίσχυρες. Εδώ η Microsoft ήταν έτοιμη να καταπιεί το Yahoo. Για δείτε τα μεγέθη αυτά και συγκρίνετε τα με του ΟΤΕ και θα δείτε τι πραγματικά είναι ο ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Αν τώρα θέλουμε να τον μεγαλώσουμε μπορούμε να πούμε "πια είναι η μεγαλύτερη εταιρία τηλεπικοινωνιών από το Λευκό Πύργο μέχρι την Αριστοτέλους", " "ο ΟΤΕ" και να πανηγυρίζουμε.
> 
> Όσο για τη DT εννοείται ότι είδαν κάτι καλό, γιατί ως γνωστόν δε μετράει μόνο το μέγεθος 
> 
> Το πλήρωσαν όμως ή όχι για να το αποκτήσουν. Εφόσον η τιμή ήταν σωστή δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα.


Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις.

Σωστή τιμή .......*κοψοχρονιάς*;

----------


## Gila1899

> Άμα φτάσουμε να συγκρίνουμε τον ΟΤΕ με της αντίστοιχες εταιρίες στις χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ σωθήκαμε. Αυτό είναι απαξίωση γιατί όταν είμαστε μέλη της Ε.Ε. σχεδόν 30 χρόνια το μέτρο σύγκρισης είναι η δυτική Ευρώπη και όχι η ανατολική. Τι είναι δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ μπροστά στην DT, Telefonica, Vodafone κτλ κτλ. Μια μικρή μικρή εταιριούλα. Ότι ακριβώς ήταν και οι εταιρίες που αγόρασε ο ΟΤΕ στα Βαλκάνια. Να κλείσω τα μάτια και να πω ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ένας παγκόσμιος κολοσσός για να νιώσετε καλύτερα...;;;


Πράγματι, αυτό όμως θα έπρεπε να το σκεφτείτε πριν αρχίσετε τα γελάκια στην αναφορά και μόνο στο σχετικό μέγεθος του ΟΤΕ στην βαλκανική αγορά.Οσο για τους ανατολικοευρωπαίους ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και πες μου πού βρίσκεται η Κροατία σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα στον παγκόσμιο δείκτη ανταγωνιστικότητας.




> Αν θα σας βοηθήσει να δείτε την πραγματικότητα να το κάνω...


Σου προτείνω να χαλαρώσεις γιατί σε έχει παρασύρει ο συμπολιτευτικός ίστρος στη διαμάχη με τους ΟΤΕτζήδες και θεωρείς ότι όλοι όσοι δεν υπερθεματίζουν τις απόψεις σου, δίχως όμως και να παίρνουν θέση στη διαμάχη, ως εν δυνάμει αντιπολιτευόμενους που συντάσσονται στο πλευρό των ΟΤΕτζήδων.

Οσο δε για την προσφορά βοήθειας, ευπρόσδεκτη. :Razz: 

Στο τέλος ξυρίζουν τον γαμπρό.Τα αποτελέσματα του μεταρρυθμιστικού έργου της κυβέρνησης θα φανούν σύντομα.Μακάρι να είναι θετικά.

----------


## lewton

> Επειδή και τα δικά μου τα μάτια, αν και μη ΟΤΕτζής, έχουν πρόβλημα, ανέφερε μου έναν μεγαλύτερο τηλεπικοινωνιακό οργανισμό στα Βαλκάνια;
> 
> Γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι και σείς έχετε χάσει το μέτρο, αν σας φαίνεται τόσο αστείο ότι ο ΟΤΕ έιναι ένας τηλεπικοινωνιακός κολοσσός στα Βαλκάνια.


Το αστείο δεν είναι το ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος τηλεπικοινωνιακός οργανισμός στα Βαλκάνια, το αστείο είναι ότι το αναφέρουν μερικοί σαν να πρέπει να βγει κάποιο συμπέρασμα από αυτό.

----------


## kanenas3

> Φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις.
> 
> Σωστή τιμή .......*κοψοχρονιάς*;


Άντε να στο πω πιο απλά γιατί ή που δεν καταλαβαίνετε ή κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε ελλείψει άλλων επιχειρημάτων.

Αγοράζουν οι έλληνες στα Βαλκάνια κοψοχρονιά γιατί είναι διαφορετικά τα μεγέθη. Αν δε το γνωρίζεις  οι ελληνικές τράπεζες δε μπορούνε να ιδρύσουν τράπεζες στις περισσότερες από αυτές τις χώρες ή είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο. Επομένως ο μόνος τρόπος είναι να αγοράσουν κάποια από τις εκεί και φυσικά διαλέγουν μικρές κατά κύριο λόγο που τις αγοράζουν κοψοχρονιά. Μετά στήνουν δίκτυα καταστημάτων και γενικά γεμίζουν το κόσμο δάνεια...

Ο ΟΤΕ όπως και όλες η επιχειρήσεις έχουν μια αξία και το θέμα μας είναι αν τα χρήματα που θα δώσει η DT ανταποκρίνονται στην αξία του ΟΤΕ (μιλάμε για το 25% μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα ίδια). Αν διαφωνείς εδώ να το συζητήσουμε, αλλά να μου λες ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι κολοσσός είναι αστείο, εκτός και αν το συγκρίνεις πχ με τον βομβαρδισμένο ΟΤΕ της Σερβίας προκειμένου να στηρίξεις τα επιχειρήματα σου.


@Gila1899

1) Όταν μιλάμε για μια και μόνο εταιρία η ανταγωνιστικότητα τι ρόλο παίζει; Αν μιλούσαμε για τις οικονομίες θα είχε.

2) Αλίμονο μας αν θεωρήσουμε ως ανταγωνιστές μας τα Βαλκάνια! Την Ευρώπη τρέχουμε να φτάσουμε. Δεν είναι τυχαίο βέβαια ότι με τη νοοτροπία που έχουμε ήμασταν 12οι στους 12, 15οι στους 15 και πάμε ολοταχώς για 25οι στους 25.

3) Δε θέλω να συμφωνείς με τις απόψεις μου αλλά να συμφωνούμε ότι το άσπρο είναι άσπρο και μαύρο μαύρο.

----------


## Gila1899

> @Gila1899
> 
> 1) Όταν μιλάμε για μια και μόνο εταιρία η ανταγωνιστικότητα τι ρόλο παίζει; Αν μιλούσαμε για τις οικονομίες θα είχε.


Γενική ήταν η αναφορά, όχι αποκλειστικά σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά σχετικά με την πρόοδο που σημειώνουν ορισμένες χώρες της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης και δη της περιοχής των Βαλκανίων




> Απερρίφθη το αίτημα της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής
> 
> Απερρίφθη από το Πρωτοδικείο η προσφυγή που είχε καταθέσει ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ για την έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής προκειμένου να «παγώσουν» οι διαδικασίες για τη σύναψη συμφωνίας του Δημοσίου με την Deutsche Telekom για τον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Οι εργαζόμενοι στον ΟΤΕ  ζητούσαν να τους χορηγηθούν οι απαιτούμενες πληροφορίες αναφορικά με τη μεταβίβαση πακέτου μετοχών και την εκχώρηση της διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ στη γερμανική εταιρεία. 
> 
> Η αίτηση της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ θα συζητηθεί στις 2 Ιουνίου.
> 
> Σε ανακοίνωσή της, η Ομοσπονδία υποστηρίζει πως το δικαστήριο απέρριψε χωρίς αιτιολογία την αίτησή της και κατηγορεί την κυβέρνηση πως «παραδίδει με αδιαφανή διαδικασία των μεγαλύτερη κερδοφόρα Ελληνική Επιχείρηση, αφήνοντας τους εργαζόμενους στην τύχη τους».
> ...

----------


## vasper

> Τα πράγματα είναι απλά: η κυβέρνηση ήθελε εδώ και καιρό να πουλήσει τον οτε και το έπραξε με τρόπο "πλάγιο"(το πιο ευγενικό που μπορώ να πω), βάζοντας το Βγενόπουλο να αγοράσει το ποσοστό και κατόπιν να πουλήσει στη DT, για να αποφύγουν το πολιτικό κόστος ξεπουλήματος δημόσιας περιουσίας. Τώρα το παίζουν αναγκασμένοι από τα γεγονότα. Όσο για το αν είναι ξεπούλημα ή όχι ας το κρίνει ο καθένας. Εγώ είμαι αριστερός (ναι ναι με ξεπερασμένες 200 χρονών ιδέες και άλλα φαιδρά που διαβάζω στο παρών νήμα) και θέλω οι επιχειρήσεις κοινής ωφελείας να παραμείνουν κρατικές (όχι βέβαια με το συντεχνιακό τρόπο που επικρατούσε και επικρατεί), φροντίζοντας απλώς να μην έχουν ζημίες, προς εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού συμφέροντος. Αλλιώς εγώ στο χωριό μου δε θα δω ποτέ adsl, triple play και όλα τα παρόμοια αγαθά που απολαμβάνει ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος.


!!! Καταπληκτικό. Δηλαδή ο Βγενόπουλος είχε άδεια να αγοράσει, ενώ η DT δεν είχε; Ξεκινάς από μία λάθος υπόθεση. Οπότε το συμπέρασμά σου....
Επ' ευκαιρίας μιλάω για "αριστερούς" που μόνο αριστεροί δεν είναι. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αριστεροί προοδευτικοί πολιτικοί. Απλά δεν βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα...!!!

----------


## papail

> Άντε να στο πω πιο απλά γιατί ή που δεν καταλαβαίνετε ή κάνετε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνετε ελλείψει άλλων επιχειρημάτων.


Δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη 
να μπω στην διαδικασία 
να αποδείξω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ψίχουλο.

Απλώς μία παράθεση θα κάνω και ...τέλος.

Εκτός από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της οποίας τη Διοίκηση θα ασκεί ο «στρατηγικός επενδυτής» σύμφωνα με τις φανερές προθέσεις της Κυβέρνησης, εφόσον υλοποιηθούν τα σχέδιά της, ο «στρατηγικός επενδυτής» θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να διορίζει τις Διοικήσεις των θυγατρικών εταιρειών που ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχει πλήρως και να καθορίζει την επιχειρηματική τους δράση…
Οι Θυγατρικές εταιρείες (10 φιλέτα για κερδοσκόπους) που ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχει είναι:

1. OTE Estate Τα ακίνητα του ΟΤΕ.
2.280 ΑΚΙΝΗΤΑ
1.180.000 τ.μ.
1,3 δις ευρώ (αποτίμηση 2003)

2. COSMOTE Κινητές Επικοινωνίες.
Και μέσω αυτής : GLOBUL (Βουλγαρία) 100%
COSMOFON (Σκόπια) 100%
COSMOTE Romania 70%
AMC (Αλβανία) 85%

3. OTE net Υπηρεσίες Internet & IP

4. OTE globe Χονδρική παροχή διεθνών υπηρεσιών φωνής και δεδομένων.

5. HELLAS SAT Δορυφορικές Τηλεπικοινωνίες

6. OTEplus Τεχνικές και επιχειρηματικές λύσεις.

7. OTE SAT-MARITEL Ναυτιλιακές Τηλεπικοινωνίες.

8. OTE INVESTMENT Διεθνείς επενδύσεις. (Εταιρείες Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας
σε Ρουμανία, Σερβία, Αρμενία)

9. OTE ACADEMY Υπηρεσίες Εκπαίδευσης - Κατάρτισης

10. COSMOONE Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικού Εμπορίου.

----------


## kanenas3

@Gila1899 

Αυτό ακριβώς φοβόμαστε ότι στο τέλος θα γίνουμε πραγματικά τελευταίοι αν συνεχίσουμε να πηγαίνουμε μια δεξιά και μια αριστερά. Κάποτε πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε και να προχωρήσουμε.

Όσο για το "Απερρίφθη το αίτημα της ΟΜΕ-ΟΤΕ για έκδοση προσωρινής διαταγής" είναι το κλασσικό "κόλπο" των συνδικαλιστών. Ενώ ξέρουνε ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία νομική βάση και γενικότερα καμία λογική κάνουν κάποια ενέργεια, τρώνε πόρτα και μετά κατηγορούνε την κυβέρνηση ότι ελέγχει την δικαιοσύνη. Κλασσικά εικονογραφημένα δηλαδή...


@papail

Μα δεν είπε κανείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ψίχουλο, αυτό θέλετε να πιστεύετε εσείς για τους άλλους ώστε να δικαιολογείται ο "αγώνας" σας.

Άλλο διοικώ και άλλο μου ανήκουν. Έτσι και αλλιώς κάποιος θα τον διοικεί οπότε μπορείτε να πείτε ότι και ο Βουρλούμης ή και οι προηγούμενοι του έκαναν τα ίδια. Γιατί κολλάτε στην DT; Μήπως γιατί δε θα μπορείτε να εκβιάζετε όπως κάνατε τόσα χρόνια της κυβερνήσεις;;; Αν είναι άλλος ο διοικητής πλην της κυβέρνησης που θα βρείτε το "δίκιο" σας τώρα...; Σταματήστε να κρύβεστε και πείτε ανοιχτά τι σας ενοχλεί πραγματικά.

----------


## manoulamou

Οσο περισσοτερο διαβαζω αυτο το νημα
τοσο περισσοτερο θυμαμαι δυο αττακες απ το χαζοκουτι:
(1)"Πως του ξεφυγε του βωβου ο Παρθενωνας   να τον κανει θερμαινομενη πισινα;"
(2)"Μηπως να διναμε και την Ακροπολη με 50 χρονια leasing?"
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## papail

> @papail
> 
> Μα δεν είπε κανείς ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι ψίχουλο, αυτό θέλετε να πιστεύετε εσείς για τους άλλους ώστε να δικαιολογείται ο "αγώνας" σας.
> 
> .


Τόπε , τόπε,
 εκτός και να δεν καταλάβαινε τι έγραφε

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=939

----------


## kanenas3

> Τόπε , τόπε,
>  εκτός και να δεν καταλάβαινε τι έγραφε
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=939


1) Κάνεις παράθεση το post μου και απαντάς σε άλλον... :Worthy: 

2) Το ψίχουλο αν δε το πρόσεξες είναι σε "" γιατί απλά εννοεί συγκριτικά

3) Όσο και να προσπαθείς να παραποιήσεις τα λεγόμενα μας δε θα καταφέρεις τίποτα... :Cool:

----------


## vasper

> Δεν νιώθω την ανάγκη 
> να μπω στην διαδικασία 
> να αποδείξω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι ψίχουλο.
> 
> Απλώς μία παράθεση θα κάνω και ...τέλος.
> 
> Εκτός από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της οποίας τη Διοίκηση θα ασκεί ο «στρατηγικός επενδυτής» σύμφωνα με τις φανερές προθέσεις της Κυβέρνησης, εφόσον υλοποιηθούν τα σχέδιά της, ο «στρατηγικός επενδυτής» θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να διορίζει τις Διοικήσεις των θυγατρικών εταιρειών που ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχει πλήρως και να καθορίζει την επιχειρηματική τους δράση…
> Οι Θυγατρικές εταιρείες *(10 φιλέτα για κερδοσκόπους) π*ου ο ΟΤΕ ελέγχει είναι:


Υποθέτεις ότι η DT είναι κερδοσκόπος; χαχαχαχα  :ROFL: 

Πολύ καλά θα κάνει να καθορίζει την επιχειρηματική δράση αυτός που έχει το managment, μπας και αποκτήσουμε ευρωπαϊκού επιπέδου και ποιότητας τηλεπικοινωνίες...

----------


## papail

> 1) Κάνεις παράθεση το post μου και απαντάς σε άλλον...
> 
> 2) Το ψίχουλο αν δε το πρόσεξες είναι σε "" γιατί απλά εννοεί συγκριτικά
> 
> 3) Όσο και να προσπαθείς να παραποιήσεις τα λεγόμενα μας δε θα καταφέρεις τίποτα...


Ισχυρίστηκες ότι δεν είπε κανείς τον ΟΤΕ ψίχουλο και εγώ σε παρέπεμψα κατευθείαν σε αυτόν που το έιπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=939

........Auto merged post: papail πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Υποθέτεις ότι η DT είναι κερδοσκόπος; χαχαχαχα 
> 
> Πολύ καλά θα κάνει να καθορίζει την επιχειρηματική δράση αυτός που έχει το managment, μπας και αποκτήσουμε ευρωπαϊκού επιπέδου και ποιότητας τηλεπικοινωνίες...


Όχι βρε, ποιος το είπε αυτό;
H DT έρχεται να κάνει αγαθοέργιες στην Ελλάδα.

Δεν θα βγάλει ούτε ένα ευρώ κέρδος :Thinking: 
Θα μας αγαπήσουν ξαφνικά και θα μείνουν εδώ για πάντα.

Αν κάτι πάει στραβά και δεν τα οικονομήσουν όπως τα υπολογίζουν , 
θα μας κουνήσουν το μαντήλι  και μετά ..
..τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ισχυρίστηκες ότι δεν είπε κανείς τον ΟΤΕ ψίχουλο και εγώ σε παρέπεμψα κατευθείαν σε αυτόν που το έιπε http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=939


Μόνο που χρονικά έγινε ανάποδα αλλά προφανώς το ξέρεις...





> Όχι βρε, ποιος το είπε αυτό;
> H DT έρχεται να κάνει αγαθοέργιες στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Δεν θα βγάλει ούτε ένα ευρώ κέρδος
> Θα μας αγαπήσουν ξαφνικά και θα μείνουν εδώ για πάντα.
> 
> Αν κάτι πάει στραβά και δεν τα οικονομήσουν όπως τα υπολογίζουν , 
> θα μας κουνήσουν το μαντήλι  και μετά ..
> ..τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους;


Άλλο κερδοσκόπος και άλλο επενδυτής...

----------


## dekaneas297

@papail
Ο ομιλών επί "ψίχουλου" είμαι  :Razz: 
1) 'Εγραψα ψίχουλο με ""
2) 'Εγραψα ψίχουλο σε σχέση με τους Ευρωπαϊκούς κολοσσόυς
3) Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά (*ή δεν θέλεις να την καταλάβεις*) δεν φταίω εγώ  :Razz:

----------


## vasper

> Όχι βρε, ποιος το είπε αυτό;
> H DT έρχεται να κάνει αγαθοέργιες στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Δεν θα βγάλει ούτε ένα ευρώ κέρδος
> Θα μας αγαπήσουν ξαφνικά και θα μείνουν εδώ για πάντα.
> 
> Αν κάτι πάει στραβά και δεν τα οικονομήσουν όπως τα υπολογίζουν , 
> θα μας κουνήσουν το μαντήλι  και μετά ..
> ..τι θα γίνουμε χωρίς βαρβάρους;


αααα, δηλαδή το κέρδος είναι παράνομο ή ανήθικο. Μάλιστα. Να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι δεξιοί... Όπως ο μειοδότης δεν δίνει με περισσότερα (όπως έγραψε εν τη ρύμη του λόγου ο maik49) έτσι και ο κερδοσκόπος δεν επενδύει. Η DT έρχεται για να κάνει επενδύσεις. Φυσικά και θα τις κάνει για να βγάλει κέρδος. Αλλά όταν εσύ λοιπόν θα έχεις οπτική ίνα στο σπίτι σου σε 5, αντί για 20 χρόνια από σήμερα, έλα να μου ξαναπείς ότι είναι κερδοσκόπος...

Μπορώ να καταλάβω τις αντιρρήσεις για την ελεύθερη αγορά γενικά ή για τις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις από αριστερούς και κομμουνιστές και ας διαφωνώ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αυτή τη μανία να παρουσιάζουν τα πράγματα όπως τους βολεύει κάθε φορά αλλάζοντας ακόμα και το νόημα των λέξεων. Μάλιστα όταν το κάνουν οπαδοί κομμάτων που έχουν πουλήσει το 67% του ΟΤΕ (ναι, ναι ξέρω.. δεν υπάρχει ΠΑΣΟΚος εδώ μέσα... μόνο του ψηφίζεται το κόμμα αυτό) είναι τουλάχιστον άνω ποταμών.

----------


## EvilHawk

Περιμένεις να δεις οπτική ίνα από την DT στην Ελλάδα? Εδώ στην Γερμανία και διάλεξε άλλο δρόμο, εδώ θα φανεί γενναιόδωρη? Είπες κάτι για να έχει απλά τεχνολογική χροιά το μήνυμα σου? Εκτός από κερδοσκόπους κυκλοφορούν και καιροσκόποι ...

----------


## diastasi

Αραγε εαν.. λεω εαν.. την κινηση αυτη την εκανε αλλο κομμα, τι θα ελεγαν οι αγαπημενοι μου συν-φορουμιτες εδω μεσα? Προφανως ακριβως τα αντιθετα, και ΟΤΙ και να μου λετε δεν προκειται να με πεισετε για του λογου το ασφαλμενο κυριοι.

Και κατι αλλο. Το μενος με το οποιο υποστηριζουμε τις αποφασεις ενος κοματος και η επιχειρηματολογια μου θυμιζει ατομα της ΚΝΕ που ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ενημερωμενοι για ολα (δηλ. μαθημενοι). Κατι απο ΚΝΕ ΟΔΗΓΗΤΗΣ απλα στο αντιθετο του.

----------


## EvilHawk

Και αυτό το διαπίστωσες που ακριβώς?  :Whistle: 
Για παρόμοια άκυρα σχόλια έχουμε ολόκληρο off-topic sub-forum αφιερωμένο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Περιμένεις να δεις οπτική ίνα από την DT στην Ελλάδα? Εδώ στην Γερμανία και διάλεξε άλλο δρόμο εδώ θα φανεί γενναιόδωρη? Είπες κάτι για να έχει απλά τεχνολογική χροιά το μήνυμα σου? Εκτός απο κερδοσκόπους κυκλοφορούν και καιροσκόποι ...


Γενικά θα συμφωνήσω αν και κράταω μια επιφύλαξη γιατί πολλές φορές η αγορά σε αναγκάζει να κάνεις το κάτι παραπάνω για να παραμείνεις ανταγωνιστικός. Βέβαια έχουμε ακόμα μέλλον μέχρι οι εναλλακτικοί να αρχίσουν να περνάνε οπτικές ίνες  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

Και οι εναλλακτικοί να μην θέλουν και ο ΟΤΕ να μην θέλει υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις και προτάσεις ...  :Wink:

----------


## diastasi

> Και αυτό το διαπίστωσες που ακριβώς? 
> Για παρόμοια άκυρα σχόλια έχουμε ολόκληρο off-topic sub-forum αφιερωμένο.


α) Που το διαπιστωσα? Να σου πω. Δεν ακουσα ουτε ενα θετικο σχολιο απο αντιθετων αποψεων ατομα για την αντιθετη αποψη. Και δεν μιλαω για ενα θεμα. Εδω απλωσαμε απο την αρχη εκατονταδες θεματα και ουτε.. μα ουτε σε ενα κανεις δεν ειπε "συμφωνω εστω σε αυτο" .

β) Οι φιλοι εδω ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ενημερωμενοι για ΟΛΑ τα θεματα, ακομη με ετοιμες πηγες για τα σχολια τους που αυτο σημαινει οτι ή ειναι οι αμεσα ενδιαφερομενοι ή "πορωμενοι" κατα καποιον τροπο.

Anyway μπορει να κανω και λαθος

ΥΓ Ζητω προκαταβολικά συγγνωμη εαν θιγω καποιον, μα νομιζω οτι αυτο το φορουμ υπαρχει για να γραψει τις αποψεις και τις σκεψεις του. Γιαυτο και εαν καποιος ενοχλειται απο τα λεγομενα μου ας σκεφτει τουλαχιστον οτι απλα και μονο θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης.

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και οι εναλλακτικοί να μην θέλουν και ο ΟΤΕ να μην θέλει υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις και προτάσεις ...


οπως?  :Thinking:

----------


## EvilHawk

Εντάξει και εγώ την άποψη μου γράφω και όχι ότι άσχετο μου κατέβει στο κεφάλι ...
Τώρα αν κουβαλάτε κανένα κόμπλεξ για τους ενημερωμένους χρήστες δεν χρειάζεται να σας βγαίνει έτσι, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και να ενημερωθείτε και εσείς.  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

Φαίνεται ότι πλέον πιστοποιητικά φρονημάτων πρέπει να έχει η αντίπερα όχθη...πως αλλάζουν τα πράγματα.

Πάντως περίπτωση να έχουμε έστω και λίγο δίκιο δεν παίζει ε..; Γιατί σου φαίνεται παράξενο που δε συμφωνήσαμε καθόλου με αυτά που λέτε...το αντίθετο όμως όχι!

Έτσι για την ιστορία, ήμουν με τις κυβερνήσεις του Πασοκ που προωθούσαν τις ιδιωτικοποιήσεις...

Τα υπόλοιπα που λες είναι εντελώς αστεία και απλά αποδεικνύει το πόσο ρηχά είναι τα επιχειρήματα που χρησιμοποιείτε καθώς περιορίζονται στη δημιουργία συναισθηματικής φόρτισης και μόνο (δεν είσαι Έλληνας; εθνικό συμφέρον, ξεπούλημα και άλλα χαριτωμένα).





> οπως?


Σε ενσύρματο υπάρχει σίγουρα το Vdsl και νομίζω και κάποιες άλλες εκδοχές της οικογένειας dsl

----------


## vasper

> Περιμένεις να δεις οπτική ίνα από την DT στην Ελλάδα? Εδώ στην Γερμανία και διάλεξε άλλο δρόμο, εδώ θα φανεί γενναιόδωρη? Είπες κάτι για να έχει απλά τεχνολογική χροιά το μήνυμα σου? Εκτός από κερδοσκόπους κυκλοφορούν και καιροσκόποι ...


Είπα κάτι γιατί μιλάμε για επενδύσεις, όμως προφανώς κάποιοι δεν ξέρουν την έννοια της λέξης. Φυσικό... είναι καπιταλιστική έννοια.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Θα είναι άδικο να το γυρίσουμε σε κομματικό επίπεδο το θέμα. Οι κυβερνήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ έφεραν τον ΟΤΕ σε θέση προς παραχώρηση, η ΝΔ ολοκλήρωσε το έργο και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μαζεύει ψήφους από την δυσαρέσκεια. Το ΚΚΕ, στον κόσμο του.

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα με χρήματα της DT δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί. Αντίθετα αυτό που έχει διαρρεύσει είναι ότι η DT θα συνεχίσει βάση του σημερινού πλάνου της εταιρείας σε αυτό το επίπεδο.

----------


## dekaneas297

> α) Που το διαπιστωσα? Να σου πω. Δεν ακουσα ουτε ενα θετικο σχολιο απο αντιθετων αποψεων ατομα για την αντιθετη αποψη. Και δεν μιλαω για ενα θεμα. Εδω απλωσαμε απο την αρχη εκατονταδες θεματα και ουτε.. μα ουτε σε ενα κανεις δεν ειπε "συμφωνω εστω σε αυτο" .
> 
> β) Οι φιλοι εδω ειναι τοσο μα τοσο ενημερωμενοι για ΟΛΑ τα θεματα, ακομη με ετοιμες πηγες για τα σχολια τους που αυτο σημαινει οτι ή ειναι οι αμεσα ενδιαφερομενοι ή "πορωμενοι" κατα καποιον τροπο


α) Το ανάποδο έγινε? 
β) Είναι κακό να είμαστε ενήμεροι? Μάλλον για μερικούς ναι γιατί δεν περνάνε εύκολα τα δικά τους

----------


## kanenas3

> Επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα με χρήματα της DT δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί. Αντίθετα αυτό που έχει διαρρεύσει είναι ότι η DT θα συνεχίσει βάση του σημερινού πλάνου της εταιρείας σε αυτό το επίπεδο.


Περίμενε να ανακοινωθεί πρώτα η συμφωνία, να επιλεγούν τα μέλη του ΔΣ, να δουν τι γίνεται και μετά θα μάθουμε τα πραγματικά σχέδια τους. Μέχρι τότε απλά θα συνεχίσουν την πολιτική του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## vasper

> Θα είναι άδικο να το γυρίσουμε σε κομματικό επίπεδο το θέμα. Οι κυβερνήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ έφεραν τον ΟΤΕ σε θέση προς παραχώρηση, η ΝΔ ολοκλήρωσε το έργο και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μαζεύει ψήφους από την δυσαρέσκεια. Το ΚΚΕ, στον κόσμο του.


Κομματικό δεν είναι, γιατί το ΠΑΣΟΚ δεν είναι κόμμα... (οκ αυτό είναι κακία)




> Επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα με χρήματα της DT δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί. Αντίθετα αυτό που έχει διαρρεύσει είναι ότι η DT θα συνεχίσει βάση του σημερινού πλάνου της εταιρείας σε αυτό το επίπεδο.


χμ... ξέρεις κανέναν που να ανακοινώνει επενδύσεις που θα κάνει σε μία εταιρία στην οποία ακόμα δεν έχει συμμετοχή. Σίγουρα κάτι σχεδιάζουν, αλλά μέχρι να αγοράσουν την εταιρία δεν πρόκειται να πουν τίποτα. Εταιρικά μυστικά και τα λοιπά. Σιγά μην ενημερώσουν και τις εφημερίδες.

----------


## papail

> Περίμενε να ανακοινωθεί πρώτα η συμφωνία, να επιλεγούν τα μέλη του ΔΣ, να δουν τι γίνεται και μετά θα μάθουμε τα πραγματικά σχέδια τους. Μέχρι τότε απλά θα συνεχίσουν την πολιτική του ΟΤΕ.


Αφού ρε kanenas3, 
ΔΕΝ ξέρεις την συμφωνία ακόμη,
και ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τα πραγματικά σχέδιά τους,
γιατί τους υποστηρίζεις με τόσο μεγάλη μανία;

Δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικό , να κρατάς μία απόσταση ;

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την κάθετη στάση σου.

----------


## emeliss

Μεγάλα μυστικά στις κινήσεις τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιρειών δεν υπάρχουν. Οι οίκοι μηχανημάτων είναι συγκεκριμένοι και τρέχουν να ανακοινώσουν έστω και την υποψία συμφωνίας. Μέχρι και τις εφημερίδες ενημερώνουν όταν θέλουν να σηκώσουν την μετοχή.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αφού ρε kanenas3, 
> ΔΕΝ ξέρεις την συμφωνία ακόμη,
> και ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τα πραγματικά σχέδιά τους,
> γιατί τους υποστηρίζεις με τόσο μεγάλη μανία;
> 
> Δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικό , να κρατάς μία απόσταση ;
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την κάθετη στάση σου.


Αν εννοείς τις λεπτομέρειες ναι δεν τις ξέρω αλλά είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το να φύγει η διοίκηση από τα χέρια του κράτος για τους λόγους που έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το topic. Αν τώρα η κυβέρνηση έχει βέτο στην αλλαγή ονομασίας του ΟΤΕ ή στα χρώματα που θα έχει το logo με αφήνει αδιάφορο. Είναι αστεία θέματα και είναι κατάλληλα μόνο για να γεμίζουν τα δελτία ειδήσεων με τους μίζερους πολιτικούς μας.

Αν τώρα εσύ έχεις πληροφορίες που λένε ότι η συμφωνία δε θα προχωρήσει πες μας και εμάς γιατί το έχουμε για σίγουρο.

Είναι κακό να έχω άποψη; Εσύ δηλαδή γιατί έχεις φαγωθεί να μην δωθεί η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ και έχεις γράψει εν γνώσει σου ανακρίβειες για το τίμημα; 

Από τι να κρατήσω απόσταση; Από την άποψη μου; Στη χειρότερη δε θα γίνει...ε δε θα πεθάνω κιόλας, όλοι μας θα χάσουμε αλλά που να βάλεις μυαλό στον Έλληνα. Ακόμα και στην Ε.Ε. με το ζόρι μας βάλανε και για 20 χρόνια λέγαμε ότι δε θέλουμε κιόλας (υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί), άντε βγάλε άκρη.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μεγάλα μυστικά στις κινήσεις τηλεπικοινωνιακών εταιρειών δεν υπάρχουν. Οι οίκοι μηχανημάτων είναι συγκεκριμένοι και τρέχουν να ανακοινώσουν έστω και την υποψία συμφωνίας. Μέχρι και τις εφημερίδες ενημερώνουν όταν θέλουν να σηκώσουν την μετοχή.


Τι σχέδια έχουν οι Forthnet.Tellas και Wind; Έχεις σχετικές ανακοινώσεις; Έστω του ΟΤΕ!

Οι εταιρίες ανακοινώνουν όταν υπογράφουν μια συμφωνία ή όταν είναι σχεδόν βέβαιη. Εδώ ακόμα δεν έχουν αναλάβει τη διοίκηση και περιμένεις να βγούνε να κάνουνε ανακοινώσεις; Τι θέλεις να αποδίξεις με αυτό; Ότι η DT δε θα κάνει επενδύσεις ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα έκανε...;

----------


## dekaneas297

> Αφού ρε kanenas3, 
> ΔΕΝ ξέρεις την συμφωνία ακόμη,
> και ΔΕΝ ξέρεις τα πραγματικά σχέδιά τους,
> γιατί τους υποστηρίζεις με τόσο μεγάλη μανία;
> 
> Δεν θα ήταν πιο λογικό , να κρατάς μία απόσταση ;
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την κάθετη στάση σου.


Αντικατέστησε τη λέξη "υποστηρίζεις" με τη λέξη "πολεμάς" και απάντησε μας εσύ

----------


## papail

> Αν εννοείς τις λεπτομέρειες ναι δεν τις ξέρω αλλά είναι απλά τα πράγματα. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το να φύγει η διοίκηση από τα χέρια του κράτος για τους λόγους που έχω αναφέρει πολλές φορές σε αυτό το topic. Αν τώρα η κυβέρνηση έχει βέτο στην αλλαγή ονομασίας του ΟΤΕ ή στα χρώματα που θα έχει το logo με αφήνει αδιάφορο. Είναι αστεία θέματα και είναι κατάλληλα μόνο για να γεμίζουν τα δελτία ειδήσεων με τους μίζερους πολιτικούς μας.
> 
> Αν τώρα εσύ έχεις πληροφορίες που λένε ότι η συμφωνία δε θα προχωρήσει πες μας και εμάς γιατί το έχουμε για σίγουρο.
> 
> Είναι κακό να έχω άποψη; Εσύ δηλαδή γιατί έχεις φαγωθεί να μην δωθεί η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ και έχεις γράψει εν γνώσει σου ανακρίβειες για το τίμημα; 
> 
> Από τι να κρατήσω απόσταση; Από την άποψη μου; Στη χειρότερη δε θα γίνει...ε δε θα πεθάνω κιόλας, όλοι μας θα χάσουμε αλλά που να βάλεις μυαλό στον Έλληνα. Ακόμα και στην Ε.Ε. με το ζόρι μας βάλανε και για 20 χρόνια λέγαμε ότι δε θέλουμε κιόλας (υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί), άντε βγάλε άκρη.


Πρώτον , όταν θα απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα ,θα είσαι σοβαρός.
Πότε εγώ έχω γράψει οτιδήποτε αφορά  το τίμημα;

Όσον αφορά για τις λεπτομέρειες , συχνά ΑΥΤΕΣ  κάνουν την διαφορά.

Π.χ. θα μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ να υπάρχει μία ρήτρα , που να λέει ότι αν η DT ,θελήσει να πουλήσει το μερίδιό της , τον πρώτο λόγο θα έχει το ελληνικό Δημόσιο.

έτσι θα αποκλείοταν η πιθανότητα 
να έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα καιροσκόπο 
που  σε δύο τρία χρόνια θα μας την κάνει .....


Όχι δεν είναι κακό να έχεις άποψη .
Είναι κακό να έχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ άποψη

Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
Δεν σε χαλάει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ σε αυτή την ιστορία;

Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις ειλικρινά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης.

........Auto merged post: papail πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αντικατέστησε τη λέξη "υποστηρίζεις" με τη λέξη "πολεμάς" και απάντησε μας εσύ


Η λέξη "πολεμάς" δεν ταιριάζει με τον χαρακτήρα μου,
 όσον αφορά την συζήτηση ενός θέματος.
Εγώ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ , μία θέση.

----------


## elakbar

> Ναι kanenas το βρήκες. Οι 11000 κάθονται και δουλεύουν οι 500-600 της OTEplus. "Στατιστικά στοιχεία" στον αέρα χωρίς μελέτη μόνο εσύ μπορείς να βγάλεις. Μήπως να πατεντάρεις την μέθοδο και να την πουλήσεις στις εταιρείες μελετών;


Φιλε εχω τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ τον ξερει ο πατερας μου. Οταν εβαλα καινουρια γραμμη ταλαιπωρηθηκα 2 βδομαδες μεχρι να την φτιαξουν. Ηρθαν ολοι με τη σειρα και στο τελος ηρθε ο γνωστος. Εφτιαξε τη γραμμη και λεει - Εχουν παρει ολα τα αχρηστα πριν 10-20 χρονια. δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους. Ιδιοι οι τεχνικοι βριζουν τους συναδελφους τους.

........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έχεις ξεφύγει..."εισαγγελάτο"
> 
> Μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που τα παρουσιάζεις. 2000 ευρώ οι "παλιοί" για "λίγες ώρες δουλειάς"...
> 
> *Απλά ήμαρτον!!!*


Αστο ημαρτον αδερφε! Ο Θειος μου ηταν απλος τεχνικος του Οτε και ειναι τωρα στην συνταξη. Παιρνει 1500 ευρω συνταξη. Για υπολογισε τι μισθο επαιρνε?

----------


## kanenas3

> Πρώτον , όταν θα απευθύνεσαι σε εμένα ,θα είσαι σοβαρός.
> Πότε εγώ έχω γράψει οτιδήποτε αφορά  το τίμημα;
> 
> Όσον αφορά για τις λεπτομέρειες , συχνά ΑΥΤΕΣ  κάνουν την διαφορά.
> 
> Π.χ. θα μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ να υπάρχει μία ρήτρα , που να λέει ότι αν η DT ,θελήσει να πουλήσει το μερίδιό της , τον πρώτο λόγο θα έχει το ελληνικό Δημόσιο.
> 
> έτσι θα αποκλείοταν η πιθανότητα 
> να έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα καιροσκόπο 
> που  σε δύο τρία χρόνια θα μας την κάνει .....


Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαρρέουν θα υπάρχει τέτοια ρήτρα στη συμφωνία αλλά μέχρι να ανακοινωθεί δε μπορούμε να είμαστε σίγουροι. Στην περίπτωση που περιέχεται τέτοιος όρο θα δεχτείτε έστω και να σκεφτείτε την περίπτωση του να μην είναι όλα τόσα μαύρα και άραχνα;





> Όχι δεν είναι κακό να έχεις άποψη .
> Είναι κακό να έχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ άποψη
> 
> Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι.
> Δεν σε χαλάει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ σε αυτή την ιστορία;
> 
> Θέλω να μου απαντήσεις ειλικρινά και χωρίς διάθεση αντιπαράθεσης.


Έχω μια άποψη που μέχρι τώρα δείχνει να δουλεύει, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά παγκοσμίως, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Καλώς η κακώς η αντίπαλη ιδεολογία έχει χάσει το δρόμο της και έχει αποτύχει και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δε φαίνεται φως στο τούνελ. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δε συμμερίζομαι πολλά στοιχεία της και αν δω στην πράξη ότι η άποψη μου δεν βγάζει πουθενά θα ξαναψάξω. 

Σχετικά με τον ΟΤΕ πραγματικά δε θεωρώ ότι απειλείται κάποιο ζωτικό συμφέρον της χώρας. Ίσα ίσα βλέπω τεράστια οφέλη για τη χώρα αν δουλέψει σωστά το σχήμα αυτό. Θυμήσου ότι δε μιλάμε για εξαγορά του ΟΤΕ αλλά για παραχώρηση του μάνατζμεντ το οποίο σημαίνει ότι δε χάνονται κεφάλαια από τη χώρα αλλά αντιθέτως η περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του θα φέρει και άλλα.

Όπως είπα και πριν οι μόνοι που δικαιολογούνται να διαμαρτύρονται είναι οι εργαζόμενοι που νιώθουν ανασφάλεια και οι πολιτικοί γιατί πρέπει να διαφωνήσουν με την κυβέρνηση.

Το πρώτο πράγμα που με νοιάζει για τη χώρα είναι να βλέπω τα πράγματα να βελτιώνονται 
Για ένα πράγμα είμαι σίγουρος όμως. Όπου υπάρχει υπερβολική ασφάλεια σε συνδυασμό με ανώριμους πολίτες που δεν εκτιμάνε όσο έχουν θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αστο ημαρτον αδερφε! Ο Θειος μου ηταν απλος τεχνικος του Οτε και ειναι τωρα στην συνταξη. Παιρνει 1500 ευρω συνταξη. Για υπολογισε τι μισθο επαιρνε?


Μωρέ και τη φορολογική του δήλωση να δούνε θα σου πούνε ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια πράγματα. Για να τα ξέρουμε εμείς νομίζεις ότι δε τα ξέρουνε...; Απλά τα αρνούνται για να μην πάρει πρέφα ο κόσμος τι γίνεται. Τα ίδια δεν έγιναν πριν από λίγο καιρό με τη ΔΕΗ; Όταν παίρνουν 2500 καθαρά και σου κόβουν το ρεύμα είναι να μην εξοργίζεσαι;

----------


## dekaneas297

> Η λέξη "πολεμάς" δεν ταιριάζει με τον χαρακτήρα μου,
>  όσον αφορά την συζήτηση ενός θέματος.
> Εγώ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ , μία θέση.


1) Άνευ επιχειρημάτων
2) Με την εξαρχής απόρριψη της παράθεσης των αντίθετων απόψεων.
Αν αυτό είναι το "υποστηρίζω" μάλλον έχεις μπερδέψει τις έννοιες της Ελληνικής γλώσσας

----------


## emeliss

> Φιλε εχω τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ τον ξερει ο πατερας μου. Οταν εβαλα καινουρια γραμμη ταλαιπωρηθηκα 2 βδομαδες μεχρι να την φτιαξουν...
> Αστο ημαρτον αδερφε! Ο Θειος μου ηταν απλος τεχνικος του Οτε και ειναι τωρα στην συνταξη. Παιρνει 1500 ευρω συνταξη. Για υπολογισε τι μισθο επαιρνε?




Off Topic



Offtopic αφού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα.

Ο μπατζανάκης και ο θείος δεν είναι η εικόνα μιας επιχείρησης. Για πήγαινε στον θείο σου και ρώτα τι κρατήσεις είχε κάθε μήνα. Στους παλιούς οι κρατήσεις έφθαναν 1000 ευρώ. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει. Αυτός είναι πλούσιος.

----------


## kanenas3

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Offtopic αφού δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα.
> 
> Ο μπατζανάκης και ο θείος δεν είναι η εικόνα μιας επιχείρησης. Για πήγαινε στον θείο σου και ρώτα τι κρατήσεις είχε κάθε μήνα. Στους παλιούς οι κρατήσεις έφθαναν 1000 ευρώ. Αλλά τι σημασία έχει. Αυτός είναι πλούσιος.


Αυτό δεν αναιρεί ότι παίρνουν τα υπερδιπλάσια από τους νέους! Οι δε συντάξεις τους είναι απλά ονειρικές για το μέσο Έλληνα!

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Αν έπαιρναν τα ίδια μετά από 20 χρόνια δεν θα ήταν υπάλληλοι, κάτι άλλο θα ήταν. Οι δε κρατήσεις τους ήταν εξωφρενικές για τον μέσο Έλληνα
	


Με το 4% που οφείλει το κράτος στο ΤΑΠ τι θα γίνει;;;

----------


## kanenas3

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν έπαιρναν τα ίδια μετά από 20 χρόνια δεν θα ήταν υπάλληλοι, κάτι άλλο θα ήταν. Οι δε κρατήσεις τους ήταν εξωφρενικές για τον μέσο Έλληνα
> 	
> 
> 
> Με το 4% που οφείλει το κράτος στο ΤΑΠ τι θα γίνει;;;


Εσύ τι λες να γίνει; Αφού έχει υπογράψει η κυβέρνηση είναι αναγκασμένη να τα δώσει. Έτσι και αλλιώς το κράτος εγγυαται για τα ταμεία οπότε γιατί σας έχει πιάσει το άγχος; Έχει και αποθεματικά το ταμείο, δε στηρίζεται μόνο στο 4%. Πάντως ότι και να γίνει δε τα χάνει απλά δε θα τα πάρει τώρα γιατί θα χαλάσει το 25% + 25%  :Wink: 

Μόλις η DT φτάσει το 28-30% τότε θα τα δωθούν και αυτά.

Το τι κίνητρο πρέπει να δώσουμε στους μόνιμους υπαλλήλους για να δουλέψουν δε μας είπες ακόμα...όχι ότι περιμένω να απαντήσεις αλλά μην αλλάζουμε θέμα όταν ζοριζόμαστε.

----------


## emeliss

Ωραία τα λες, αλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αποδείξει πως κάνει ότι θέλει όποτε θέλει.

Μόνιμοι δεν υπάρχουν.

Αν ψάξεις σε άλλο topic που πάλι κατέκρινες τις κινητοποιήσεις των οτετζίδων θα δεις τα κίνητρα που προτείνουν από την ΟΜΕ γ. Το παρακολουθούσες αλλά προφανώς με κλειστά μάτια και αυτιά σε αυτά που έλεγαν οι υπόλοιποι.

Ποιός ζορίζεται; Καληνυχτα και καλά μυαλά!

----------


## vasper

Δεν πέρασε η ανοησία ότι πουλάει τον ΟΤΕ η κυβέρνηση γιατί ο κόσμος καταλαβαίνει από βασική αριθμητική οπότε πέρασαν στην παραπληροφόρηση με άλλο τρόπο. Τώρα τις μετοχές τις μετέτρεψαν στα αντίστοιχα ακίνητα και εταιρικά σήματα και μιλάνε ότι πουλάει αυτά!!! 

Λοιπόν ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ 3% πουλάει το κράτος και παραχωρεί το managment. Το 3% αυτό είναι οι μετοχές που βγαίνουν από την ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ όλων αυτών που αναφέρουν συν το διαθέσιμο κεφάλαιο και ότι άλλο υλικό βρίσκεται στην κατοχή του. Τώρα αν θέλουν να μας πουν ότι τα ακίνητα ή τα εταιρικά σήματα είναι αυτά που βγάζουν κέρδος κάθε χρόνο τότε ή είναι ακόμα μα ακόμα ποιο ηλίθιοι από ότι νόμιζα ή απλά νομίζουν ότι έτσι κοροϊδεύουν.

@emeliss, φυσικά και υπάρχουν μόνιμοι. Απλά πριν από μερικά χρόνια (επί Σημίτη, και μπράβο του) άλλαξε ο τρόπος πρόσληψης στον ΟΤΕ και πλέον είναι μόνο με συμβάσεις αορίστου χρόνου. Οι μόνιμοι όμως δεν έχασαν την μονιμότητά τους.

----------


## kanenas3

> Ωραία τα λες, αλλά η κυβέρνηση έχει αποδείξει πως κάνει ότι θέλει όποτε θέλει.
> 
> Αν ψάξεις σε άλλο topic που πάλι κατέκρινες τις κινητοποιήσεις των οτετζίδων θα δεις τα κίνητρα που προτείνουν από την ΟΜΕ. Το παρακολουθούσες αλλά προφανώς με κλειστά μάτια και αυτιά σε αυτά που έλεγαν οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Ποιός ζορίζεται; Καληνυχτα και καλά μυαλά!


Διαφορετικά τι κυβέρνηση θα ήταν!  :Razz:  (στο θέμα αυτό η κυβέρνηση είναι άθλια by the way)

Ναι και μετά βάλαν τα χεράκια τους και βγάλαν τα ματάκια τους. Σιγά μη πούνε οι βολεμένοι πως θα ξεβολευτούν! Πόσο παίζει;

Αν δε ζοριζόσουν θα απαντούσε έστω μια φορά στις 15 που σε ρώτησα αντί να το απογεύγεις... :Whistle:

----------


## adolf

> Οι γνωστές φοβικές υπερβολές. Γιατί άραγε?


Ελα ντε!!!! Αν εσύ απο αυτό που εγραψα εβγαλες "ΑΥΤΟ" το συμπέρασμα τότε τι να πώ;;;;
Mα καλά ποτέ σε γραπτό ή προφορικό λόγο δεν δίνεις "υπερβολή" σε μερικά γεγονότα για να κουνήσεις λιγάκι ή πολύ τα νερά;;;;;;;;;; :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

Μπράβο για το επίπεδο σου vasper. Μην αγχώνεσαι, θα ξαναβγει ο Καραμανλής. Δεν θα τον ρίξει το adslgr

----------


## vasper

> Μπράβο για το επίπεδο σου vasper. Μην αγχώνεσαι, θα ξαναβγει ο Καραμανλής. Δεν θα τον ρίξει το adslgr


Επίπεδο; Σε τι πράγμα. Εμένα η μαμά μου με έμαθε να λέω την αλήθεια. Όταν ακούω ανοησίες το λέω ότι είναι ανοησίες.  Εκτός αν εννοείς την διόρθωση για τους μόνιμους. 

Όσο για το ποιος θα βγει μου αρκεί να μην είναι από αυτούς που σήμερα πετάνε αυτές τις κοτσάνες... (Σόρρυ για το επίπεδο)

........Auto merged post: vasper πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οι γνωστές φοβικές υπερβολές. Γιατί άραγε?


[troll mode on]Γιατί το κάνει με την άνεση που παρέχει σε έναν αριστερό το Desktop μηχάνημα των 3000 ευρώ που έφτιαξε γνωρίζοντας από κοντά το δράμα της γενιάς των 700 ευρώ.[troll mode off]

----------


## lewton

Πάντως για να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη, η Deutsche Telekom δεν είναι και καμία πρωτοποριακή εταιρία.

----------


## vasper

> Πάντως για να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη, η Deutsche Telekom δεν είναι και καμία πρωτοποριακή εταιρία.


Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά είναι ποιο πρωτοποριακή από τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## kanenas3

> Πάντως για να λέμε τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη, η Deutsche Telekom δεν είναι και καμία πρωτοποριακή εταιρία.


Ας μάθουμε να κάνουμε τα αυτονόητα πρώτα και μετά πρωτοπορούμε!  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά είναι ποιο πρωτοποριακή από τον ΟΤΕ.


Δύσκολο!  :Razz:

----------


## dekaneas297

Καλά έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως αν τολμάμε και συγκρίνουμε τον ΟΤΕ με την DT

----------


## vasper

Είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις την πώληση του 3% του ΟΤΕ για 411 εκ. ευρώ με ψίχουλα...

----------


## lewton

> Καλά έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως αν τολμάμε και συγκρίνουμε τον ΟΤΕ με την DT


Σιγά την τρομερή διαφορά που έχουν ποιοτικά.
Είπαμε, η DT είναι καλύτερη από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ που να πρέπει να ετοιμάζουμε φιέστες στο Σύνταγμα για την έλευσή της στο Ραδιομέγαρο.
Υπάρχουν εταιρίες που είναι πολύ μπροστά από τους Γερμανούς.  :Wink: 

Και σιγά μη σου ζητήσω άδεια για να συγκρίνω οποιεσδήποτε εταιρίες. Παρακολουθώ αρκετά χρόνια το χώρο, και γνωρίζω σε έναν ικανοποιητικό βαθμό την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, αρκετά ικανοποιητικό ώστε να μπορώ να εκφράζω γνώμη (η γνώμη μου μπορεί να είναι λάθος φυσικά, και εσύ δεν έχεις παρά να το δείξεις με επιχειρήματα).
Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά από τα posts σου δείχνεις να γνωρίζεις από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες ό,τι έχεις διαβάσει σε μια μεση οικονομική εφημερίδα.

----------


## zeta

> ........Auto merged post: elakbar πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Αστο ημαρτον αδερφε! Ο Θειος μου ηταν απλος τεχνικος του Οτε και ειναι τωρα στην συνταξη. Παιρνει 1500 ευρω συνταξη. Για υπολογισε τι μισθο επαιρνε?


τι κρατήσεις ειχε το ξέρεις?
ο μισθος του ηταν 20% παραπάνω (το 80% ειναι η συνταξη)
επισης δεν μας αφορά, γιατι δεν βγαινουν απο το λογιστηριο του κρατους, κλπ κλπ.
καλα να ειναι ο ανθρωπος και να τα παιρνει.
επειδη εχουν καταφερει και στους αλλους δινουν απο 300 εως 800 και στην καλύτερη 1000, δεν παει να πει οτι αυτη που εχουν αλλες συμβασεις, με Ν.Π.Ι.Δ, πρεπει να απολογουνται για τα λεφτα που παιρνουν. 
αλλα οταν κανενας παει να φωναξει για αυξηση αποδοχων, του...την πεφτουν οι ..σκλαβοι...
αυτό μας εφαγε στην ελλάδα...
τα λεφτά ειναι αυτά που έπρεπε να παίρνει, απλά έπρεπε να τα παιρνουν και αλλοι.
τωρα αν στο ικα σου κρατανε 200 ευρω το μηνα, και οι εργοδοτες δεν πληρωνουν, ε δε φταιει ο οτετζης που βγαινει η συνταξη 800 ευρω.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Σιγά την τρομερή διαφορά που έχουν ποιοτικά.
> Είπαμε, η DT είναι καλύτερη από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλά όχι και τόσο πολύ που να πρέπει να ετοιμάζουμε φιέστες στο Σύνταγμα για την έλευσή της στο Ραδιομέγαρο.
> Υπάρχουν εταιρίες που είναι πολύ μπροστά από τους Γερμανούς. 
> 
> Και σιγά μη σου ζητήσω άδεια για να συγκρίνω οποιεσδήποτε εταιρίες. Παρακολουθώ αρκετά χρόνια το χώρο, και γνωρίζω σε έναν ικανοποιητικό βαθμό την ευρωπαϊκή αγορά, αρκετά ικανοποιητικό ώστε να μπορώ να εκφράζω γνώμη (η γνώμη μου μπορεί να είναι λάθος φυσικά, και εσύ δεν έχεις παρά να το δείξεις με επιχειρήματα).
> Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά από τα posts σου δείχνεις να γνωρίζεις από τις τηλεπικοινωνίες ό,τι έχεις διαβάσει σε μια μεση οικονομική εφημερίδα.


Κι εγώ τις παρακολουθώ κυρίως από οικονομικής πλευράς, λόγω σπουδών, αλλά και τεχνολογικής λόγω ενδιαφέροντος. Και μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη (αν μου επιτρέπεις φυσικά).
Στην Αγγλία που σπούδαζα διάβαζα Financial Times και Guardian. Αν έχεις κάποια καλύτερη...  :Whistle:

----------


## kanenas3

> τι κρατήσεις ειχε το ξέρεις?
> ο μισθος του ηταν 20% παραπάνω (το 80% ειναι η συνταξη)
> επισης δεν μας αφορά, γιατι δεν βγαινουν απο το λογιστηριο του κρατους, κλπ κλπ.
> καλα να ειναι ο ανθρωπος και να τα παιρνει.
> επειδη εχουν καταφερει και στους αλλους δινουν απο 300 εως 800 και στην καλύτερη 1000, δεν παει να πει οτι αυτη που εχουν αλλες συμβασεις, με Ν.Π.Ι.Δ, πρεπει να απολογουνται για τα λεφτα που παιρνουν. 
> αλλα οταν κανενας παει να φωναξει για αυξηση αποδοχων, του...την πεφτουν οι ..σκλαβοι...
> αυτό μας εφαγε στην ελλάδα...
> τα λεφτά ειναι αυτά που έπρεπε να παίρνει, απλά έπρεπε να τα παιρνουν και αλλοι.
> τωρα αν στο ικα σου κρατανε 200 ευρω το μηνα, και οι εργοδοτες δεν πληρωνουν, ε δε φταιει ο οτετζης που βγαινει η συνταξη 800 ευρω.


Κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να είναι έτσι αλλά όταν γνωρίζεις ότι έχεις ένα κράτος με τεράστια ελλείμματα, τα οποία εν τέλει τα καλύπτει ο ιδιώτης αρχίζεις να τα βλέπεις αλλιώς. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τα χρήματα αυτά τα παίρνουν άτομα που κάποτε ήταν το σύμβολο του Έλληνα ξύστη δημοσίου υπαλλήλου (όταν ήθελαν χρόνια για μια νέα γραμμή δε νομίζω να ήταν και πολύ εργατικοί). Ο παλιός Οτετζής βγαίνει στη σύνταξη με τα ίδια χρήματα (άλλοτε λίγο πάνω και άλλοτε λίγο κάτω) και όσοι βγήκαν με την εθελουσία πήραν στην ουσία διπλή σύνταξη οπότε μη το πιστέψει κανείς ότι είναι να τους λυπάσαι. Άλλο ο χαμηλοσυνταξιούχος και άλλο ο προνομιούχος του ΟΤΕ, της ΔΕΗ κτλ.

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι όποτε συζητάνε για το ασφαλιστικό είναι οι πρώτοι που ανοίγουν το χέρι αντί να είναι αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να το κρατήσουν κλειστό για να πάρουν αυτοί που έχουν ανάγκη. Φυσικά τα "δίκαια" αιτήματα τους συνοδεύονται πάντα από τον ανάλογο εκβιασμό, σου κόβω ρεύμα, τηλέφωνο, νερό κτλ.

----------


## manoulamou

Πεστε τα χυμα: οι τεμπεληδες ΟτεΤζηδες φταινε για την μαυρη εργασια
τους ανασφαλιστους και την γενια των 600-700Ε
Πως να φτασουν τα λεφτα για τους φουκαραδες, οταν τα δινουν αβερτα
σε ... προνομιουχους με 35χρονια δουλεία και συνταξεις ανω των 1000- ευρω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Επιτελους τωρα θα μπορουν να προσλαμβανουν ελευθερα 4ωρητες
ή/και με δελτια παροχης υπηρεσιων κι ετσι θα βελτιωθουν οι τηλεπικοινωνιες
θ αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες και θα μειωθουν οι τιμες 
*Spoiler:*




			στ αυγα και τις ντοματες :Laughing:

----------


## kanenas3

> Πεστε τα χυμα: οι τεμπεληδες ΟτεΤζηδες φταινε για την μαυρη εργασια
> τους ανασφαλιστους και την γενια των 600-700Ε
> Πως να φτασουν τα λεφτα για τους φουκαραδες, οταν τα δινουν αβερτα
> σε ... προνομιουχους με 35χρονια δουλεία και συνταξεις ανω των 1000- ευρω
> Επιτελους τωρα θα μπορουν να προσλαμβανουν ελευθερα 4ωρητες
> ή/και με δελτια παροχης υπηρεσιων κι ετσι θα βελτιωθουν οι τηλεπικοινωνιες
> θ αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες και θα μειωθουν οι τιμες 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Καλή η προπαγάνδα αλλά όλοι ξέρουν ότι για να δώσεις πρέπει να έχεις και η Ελλάδα δεν παράγει. Αν λοιπόν οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (πρώην & νυν) δούλευαν όπως και οι ιδιωτικοί τα πράγματα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. 

Μην ξεχνάς ότι η γενιά των 700 ευρώ δημιουργήθηκε από την αποτυχία της πολιτικής που ευαγγελίζεστε και τις συνέπειες της βιώνουμε όλοι σήμερα.

Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει υπάρχει και ο ιδιωτικός τομέας να μας δείξει πόσο καλός είναι. Γιατί πρέπει να απολαμβάνουν "μονιμότητα" και όλα τα ειδικά προνόμια; Οι ιδιωτικοί δεν έχουν ψυχή δηλαδή; Έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω πόσο άριστα εκπαιδευμένοι είναι η Οτετζήδες και πόσο άσχετοι είναι οι υπόλοιποι. Ας πάνε στον ανταγωνισμό να δει και αυτός άσπρη μέρα!

----------


## geovision

:Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## dekaneas297

> Πεστε τα χυμα: οι τεμπεληδες ΟτεΤζηδες φταινε για την μαυρη εργασια
> τους ανασφαλιστους και την γενια των 600-700Ε
> Πως να φτασουν τα λεφτα για τους φουκαραδες, οταν τα δινουν αβερτα
> σε ... προνομιουχους με 35χρονια δουλεία και συνταξεις ανω των 1000- ευρω
> Επιτελους τωρα θα μπορουν να προσλαμβανουν ελευθερα 4ωρητες
> ή/και με δελτια παροχης υπηρεσιων κι ετσι θα βελτιωθουν οι τηλεπικοινωνιες
> θ αυξηθουν οι ταχυτητες και θα μειωθουν οι τιμες 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Ακόμη ένα προπαγανδιστικό μύνημα, προσφορά απο την manoulamou  :Thumb down:

----------


## vasper

> Ακόμη ένα προπαγανδιστικό μύνημα, προσφορά απο την manoulamou


Βασικά έχει δίκιο. Αν πιάσεις μεμονωμένα τα πάντα, βγάζεις τέτοια συμπεράσματα. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι τίποτα δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Τα πάντα είναι σχετικά. Μπορεί να μην φταίνε οι μόνιμοι του ΟΤΕ για την γενιά των 700 ευρώ, αλλά έχουν ποσοστό σίγουρα. Όπως και όλοι οι υπεράριθμοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και όλοι οι τεμπέληδες ιδιωτικοί...

----------


## lewton

> Κι εγώ τις παρακολουθώ κυρίως από οικονομικής πλευράς, λόγω σπουδών, αλλά και τεχνολογικής λόγω ενδιαφέροντος. Και μπορώ να εκφράσω γνώμη (αν μου επιτρέπεις φυσικά).
> Στην Αγγλία που σπούδαζα διάβαζα Financial Times και Guardian. Αν έχεις κάποια καλύτερη...


Σου είπα να μην εκφράσεις γνώμη;
Ρε κακό μπελά που βρήκαμε. 
Αλλά το «έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως» μόνο γνώμη δεν είναι.


Όσο για τους Financial Times και τον Guardian, καλές είναι για οικονομικές εφημερίδες, και ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες γιατί μόλις ανακάλυψα την πηγή του κακού.  :Wink: 
Αυτές δεν έχουν ακόμα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει next-generation network, και έχουν πετάξει κατά καιρούς τρομερά μαργαριτάρια.
By the way, τις διαβάζω κι εγώ σχεδόν καθημερινά, γιατί δεν ξέρω αν το έχεις πάρει πρέφα, αλλά δε χρειάζεται να μένω Αγγλία για να διαβάσω αγγλική εφημερίδα.  :Wink:

----------


## dekaneas297

> Αλλά το «έχουμε ξεφύγει τελείως» μόνο γνώμη δεν είναι


Σαφώς και είναι, εάν μου συγκρίνεις τη Μόνικα Μπελούτσι με την 70άρα κυρα Μαρία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Όσο για τους Financial Times και τον Guardian, καλές είναι για οικονομικές εφημερίδες, και ευχαριστώ που το ανέφερες γιατί μόλις ανακάλυψα την πηγή του κακού. 
> Αυτές δεν έχουν ακόμα καταλάβει τι σημαίνει next-generation network, και έχουν πετάξει κατά καιρούς τρομερά μαργαριτάρια


Πηγή του κακού οι Financial Times? Δηλαδή οι δικές μας οικονομικές εφημερίδες τι είναι? Ο άξονας του κακού?  :Razz: 
Λάθη έχουν κάνει όλες οι εφημερίδες, η πορεία τους στο χρόνο είναι αυτή που τις καταξιώνει

----------


## lewton

> Σαφώς και είναι, εάν μου συγκρίνεις τη Μόνικα Μπελούτσι με την 70άρα κυρα Μαρία


Αυτά παθαίνεις για να διαβάζεις μόνο οικονομικές εφημερίδες. Νομίζεις ότι η DT είναι κάτι σαν την Μπελούτσι, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά άλλη μια Sarah Jessica Parker.
Αλλά για τις βρετανικές εφημερίδες, που έχουν την BT (το αντίστοιχο της Cynthia Nixon), λογικό είναι να φαίνεται Μόνικα η DT.






> Πηγή του κακού οι Financial Times? Δηλαδή οι δικές μας οικονομικές εφημερίδες τι είναι? Ο άξονας του κακού? 
> Λάθη έχουν κάνει όλες οι εφημερίδες, η πορεία τους στο χρόνο είναι αυτή που τις καταξιώνει


Σοβαρά τώρα, είδες πουθενά να έγραψα ότι οι δικές μας είναι καλύτερες;
Εγώ σου είπα να ανοίξεις λίγο τους ορίζοντές σου και να ξεκολλήσεις από τις οικονομικές εφημερίδες, δε σου είπα να αλλάξεις οικονομικές εφημερίδες.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά είναι ποιο πρωτοποριακή από τον ΟΤΕ.


Μπορείς να μας δώσεις παραπάνω στοιχεία για αυτό που λες? Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω περισσότερα.

----------


## Οβελίξ

Ε, κλασικά ρε Lewton. Σε όποιον λες οτιδήποτε για οτιδήποτε η αυτόματη απάντηση είναι "γιατι, το άλλο ειναι καλύτερο?" ή "γιατί, το δικό σου είναι καλύτερο;". Ειπαμε, τα πάντα είναι σχετικά αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι όλα συγκρίνονται. Κάτι μπορεί να είναι κακό από μόνο του ή καλό από μόνο του.

----------


## diastasi

> Μπορείς να μας δώσεις παραπάνω στοιχεία για αυτό που λες? Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω περισσότερα.


Διαβασα οτι εχει χασει περι τους 600.000 πελατες σταθερης τηλεφωνιας στη Γερμανια και στα ευρυζωνικα κανει καποιες κινησεις για να παρει κοσμο. Αληθευει?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Διαβασα οτι εχει χασει περι τους 600.000 πελατες σταθερης τηλεφωνιας στη Γερμανια και στα ευρυζωνικα κανει καποιες κινησεις για να παρει κοσμο. Αληθευει?


Κάτσε να μας πει ο Vasper που ξέρει τους τομείς καινοτομίας της DT ...

----------


## vasper

> Μπορείς να μας δώσεις παραπάνω στοιχεία για αυτό που λες? Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω περισσότερα.


Πότε είχαν ADSL στην Γερμανία και πότε εμείς εδώ; Εκτός αν θεωρούμε πρωτοπορία τα Ελληνικά ISDN modem του Κόκκαλη.

........Auto merged post: vasper πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Διαβασα οτι εχει χασει περι τους 600.000 πελατες σταθερης τηλεφωνιας στη Γερμανια και στα ευρυζωνικα κανει καποιες κινησεις για να παρει κοσμο. Αληθευει?


Μιλάμε για μια χώρα 82 εκατομμυρίων κατοίκων όπου η αγορά δουλεύει... και συγκρίνουμε με την Ελλάδα και τον ΟΤΕ!!!  :ROFL: 

Internet έχετε. Μου πήρε 2 λεπτά για να βρω τα νούμερα της DT για τους συνδρομητές σταθερής, broadband και κινητής...
http://www.interimreport.telekom.de/...lick/index.php

Πάντως μου αρέσει που βρίσκουν όλοι το δικό τους... silver linning. Αν έχει περισσότερους συνδρομητές θα είναι μονοπώλιο και επικίνδυνη, αν έχει λιγότερους τότε σιγά την εταιρία.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Πότε είχαν ADSL στην Γερμανία και πότε εμείς εδώ;


Περασμένα ξινά σταφύλια! Αν είναι να μας πεις αυτά που λένε οι ανημέρωτοι υπουργοί που βγαίνουν στα κανάλια (και λένε μπούρδες) άσε δεν χρειάζεται. Έλα μην μας κρατάς μυστικό την πρωτοπορία της DT πες μας να μάθουμε ...

----------


## kanenas3

> Περασμένα ξινά σταφύλια! Αν είναι να μας πεις αυτά που λένε οι ανημέρωτοι υπουργοί που βγαίνουν στα κανάλια (και λένε μπούρδες) άσε δεν χρειάζεται. Έλα μην μας κρατάς μυστικό την πρωτοπορία της DT πες μας να μάθουμε ...


Πρωτοπορία δεν είναι αλλά ήδη ξεκίνησαν τις οπτικές με Vdsl2. Πραγματική πρωτοπορία είναι το αδιάφορο για εμάς στην Ευρώπη, 3G στις ΗΠΑ!!! Σίγουρα πάντως δε μένει στάσιμη και δείχνει να έχει σταθεροποιηθεί στη Γερμανία.

http://www.deutschetelekom.com/dtag/...t/dt/en/508174




> Ren&#233; Obermann sees the Group making good progress in implementing the “Focus, fix and grow” strategy. The developments in the German broadband market are especially upbeat: “We aimed to increase our share of net additions in the German DSL market considerably to between 40 and 45 percent. Our 44 percent market share comes in at the high end of this range.” Service was also improved in ways that can be objectively measured. By the end of the year, call center availability within 20 seconds was at approximately 70 percent, above the target of 65 percent. “Of course, this success is only a stepping stone; we have to carry on improving this figure,” emphasized Obermann.

----------


## vasper

> Περασμένα ξινά σταφύλια! Αν είναι να μας πεις αυτά που λένε οι ανημέρωτοι υπουργοί που βγαίνουν στα κανάλια (και λένε μπούρδες) άσε δεν χρειάζεται. Έλα μην μας κρατάς μυστικό την πρωτοπορία της DT πες μας να μάθουμε ...


Έχεις κάτι προσωπικό ενάντια στην DT και δεν μας το λες; Εντάξει δεν σου κάνει το ADSL, μήπως σου κάνει το VDSL2; Αν όχι αυτό τότε τι θες; Συνεργασία μέσω CERN για τηλεμεταφορά; Λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει. Απλά η DT είναι μεγαλύτερη και σαφώς ποιο οργανωμένη εταιρία από τον ΟΤΕ. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.

----------


## lewton

H DT είναι τόσο πρωτοπόρα που ξεκίνησε να κάνει την τρομερή επένδυση στο VDSL αρκετούς μήνες αφού η France Telecom είχε ξεκινήσει να επενδύσει σε *Fiber to the Home*, και μάλιστα στην πορεία πάγωσε το τεράστιο και μακρόπνοο ( :Razz: ) αυτό έργο επειδή το πρόβλημά της ήταν να μη δίνει χονδρική πρόσβαση.
Αν ήταν πρωτοπόρα θα έβαζε FTTH για να μην την υποχρεώνει κανένας να δίνει χονδρική.

Και φυσικά, σε *καμία* χώρα εκτός της Γερμανίας δεν έχει κάνει *κανένα απολύτως* βήμα για να ξεπεράσει το ADSL. Για αυτούς μόνο η Γερμανία είναι αγορά άξια επενδύσεων. 
Την ίδια στιγμή η FT έχει ξεκινήσει να βάζει Fiber to the Home στη Σλοβακία (και όχι πιλοτικά, εδώ και πάνω από ένα εξάμηνο είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμο) και στην Πολωνία όπου κατέχει περίπου το 50% του incumbent, και τώρα ξεκινάει και στην Ισπανία. Στη Σλοβακία και στην Ισπανία είναι χρονικά μπροστά από τον τοπικό incumbent.

Για να περάσουμε και στην κινητή, θυγατρική της DT (η T-Mobile UK) ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία που έκοψε επίσημα τo VoIP από το 3G δίκτυό της, ισχυριζόμενη ότι έτσι προστατεύει το δίκτυό της από... υπερβολικό traffic και τους πελάτες της από μια... κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσία.  :Wall:   :Sneer: 
Τι να έγραψαν άραγε για αυτό οι Financial Times;

Είναι κρίμα η Ελλάδα να βάζει στον ΟΤΕ την DT σε μια εποχή που το ΥΜΕ προσπαθεί να βάλει μπροστά ένα πραγματικά πρωτοποριακό (από θεσμική άποψη) πρόγραμμα για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου FTTH σε περισσότερο από το μισό πληθυσμό της χώρας. Κακά τα ψέμματα, το ΥΜΕ ήλπιζε ότι θα μπει και ο ΟΤΕ στο παιχνίδι, λαμβάνοντας την ιδιαίτερα γενναιόδωρη επιδότηση για να αναπτύξει το δίκτυο με αντάλλαγμα να διαθέτει χονδρική.

Η DT έχει αποδείξει ότι στόχος της είναι να πνίγει τον ανταγωνισμό όχι με τα πρωτοποριακά της προϊόντα, αλλά με έξωθεν παρεμβάσεις. Φοβάμαι ότι δε θα δεχτεί να συμμετάσχει στο έργο του ΥΜΕ, αλλά αντίθετα θα προσπαθήσει να το μπλοκάρει βάζοντας τον ΟΤΕ να προωθήσει δίκτυο VDSL, και προσφέυγοντας στα δικαστήρια για να μην είναι υποχρεωμένος να δίνει χονδρική. Μακάρι να διαψευστώ.

----------


## diastasi

> Internet έχετε. Μου πήρε 2 λεπτά για να βρω τα νούμερα της DT για τους συνδρομητές σταθερής, broadband και κινητής...


Που ειναι τα νουμερα της σταθερης?
80.000.000 ειναι ο συνολικος πλυθυσμος. Εκτος αν εννοεις οτι Ολοι (νεογεννητα, γεροι κλπ) εχουν απο 1 σταθερη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη.  :ROFL:  Τοτε πρεπει στο σπιτι να εχουμε 3 γραμμες και αλλες 50 οι συγγενεις πρωτου βαθμου  :ROFL: 
Και 600.000 συνδρομητες ειναι σεβαστο νουμερο. Γιατι ομως τους εχασε?

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Με λιγα λογια μπορειτε να μου εξηγησετε τι ειναι το FTTH?
ευχαριστω

Και κατι που δεν μου αρεσε: Στην ιστοσελιδα τους αναφερουν τη Σκοπιανη εταιρια σαν Μακεδονικη εταιρια. Αραγε οταν αναφερονται στα υποκαταστηματα του ΟΤΕ στη Μακεδονια πως θα τα αναφερουν για να μη μπλεκουν τα μπουτια τους?

----------


## vasper

Ξέρεις υπάρχουν και οι εταιρίες, άνθρωποι με 2 γραμμές κλπ. Η Ελλάδα έχει πχ 10 εκ. πληθυσμό και 20 εκ. αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων.

Όσο για το 80 εκ. το ανέφερα μόνο για το μέγεθος της χώρας που έχει να καλύψει. Τα νούμερα για τις εγκατεστημένες γραμμές και τον αριθμό των πελατών ανά υπηρεσία είναι στο link. Επίσης η DT δεν είναι μονοπώλιο, όπως και στην Ελλάδα ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι πλέον μονοπώλιο. Μόνο που στην Γερμανία ξεκίνησαν νωρίτερα (ο δικός τους Σημίτης έγινε καγκελάριος πιο νωρίς). Διαβάζουμε...

----------


## lewton

> Και κατι που δεν μου αρεσε: Στην ιστοσελιδα τους αναφερουν τη Σκοπιανη εταιρια σαν Μακεδονικη εταιρια. Αραγε οταν αναφερονται στα υποκαταστηματα του ΟΤΕ στη Μακεδονια πως θα τα αναφερουν για να μη μπλεκουν τα μπουτια τους?


H Cosmofon προφανώς θα πρέπει να πουληθεί από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλιώς δε θα πάρουν άδεια από τις σκοπιανές αρχές για την ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας.  :Wink: 
Ο όμιλος DT θα κρατήσει παρουσία στα Σκόπια με μια εταιρία, την Македонски Телеком (Makedonski Telekom) και τη θυγατρική της, T-Mobile Macedonia.
Η Cosmofon θα πουληθεί σε άλλον (υποθέτω ή στην Telenor, ή στην Telekom Austria, ή στη Vodafone).

----------


## diastasi

> Ξέρεις υπάρχουν και οι εταιρίες, άνθρωποι με 2 γραμμές κλπ. Η Ελλάδα έχει πχ 10 εκ. πληθυσμό και 20 εκ. αριθμούς κινητών τηλεφώνων.
> 
> Όσο για το 80 εκ. το ανέφερα μόνο για το μέγεθος της χώρας που έχει να καλύψει. Τα νούμερα για τις εγκατεστημένες γραμμές και τον αριθμό των πελατών ανά υπηρεσία είναι στο link. Επίσης η DT δεν είναι μονοπώλιο, όπως και στην Ελλάδα ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι πλέον μονοπώλιο. Μόνο που στην Γερμανία ξεκίνησαν νωρίτερα (ο δικός τους Σημίτης έγινε καγκελάριος πιο νωρίς). Διαβάζουμε...


Καλα το λες. 20 εκατ. κινητα. Τα σταθερα ομως? Ειναι περιπου 5 εκατ.
Αρα συγκριτικα στη Γερμανια ειναι 5 εκατ Χ 8 =40 εκατ. Αρα οι 600.000 παλι ειναι σεβαστο ποσοστο.

Το λινκ το διαβασα. Δε λεει σταθερα

κι επανερχομαι:
Στην ιστοσελιδα τους αναφερουν τα Σκοπια σαν Μακεδονια. Αραγε οταν αναφερονται στα υποκαταστηματα του ΟΤΕ στη Μακεδονια πως θα τα αναφερουν για να μη μπλεκουν τα μπουτια τους?  :Razz: 

ΥΓ Αφου διαβαζεις εσυ περισσοτερο, λογω του οτι δουλευω κιολας τωρα, σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες.

----------


## kanenas3

@lewton

Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει πολύ θυμάμαι ότι η T-Mobile ήταν η πρώτη που είχε προωθήσει το Voip στα κινητά με πάγιο ~40-50 ευρώ και απεριόριστη κίνηση πριν από χρόνια. Άλλαξε αυτό ή ήταν κάποια άλλη εταιρία;

Πάντως ας βάλουν και VDSL2 δε μας χαλάει για αρχή καθώς και αυτό με οπτικές γίνεται απλά με το FTTH θα τερματίζει η ίνα στο σπίτι. Σίγουρα είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με το που είμαστε 1-2 χρόνια πριν. Η κατεύθυνση που θα πάρει νομίζω ότι θα εξαρτηθεί από τι θα κάνουν και οι ανταγωνιστές.

----------


## diastasi

> H Cosmofon προφανώς θα πρέπει να πουληθεί από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλιώς δε θα πάρουν άδεια από τις σκοπιανές αρχές για την ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας. 
> Ο όμιλος DT θα κρατήσει παρουσία στα Σκόπια με μια εταιρία, την Македонски Телеком (Makedonski Telekom) και τη θυγατρική της, T-Mobile Macedonia.
> Η Cosmofon θα πουληθεί σε άλλον (υποθέτω ή στην Telenor, ή στην Telekom Austria, ή στη Vodafone).


Αρα τι ιστοριες λεμε? δηθεν η DT δεν ειναι ιδιοκτητης αλλα manager?
Αφου θε αχει το δικαιωμα να πουλαει να αγοραζει και να μη δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν?

----------


## EvilHawk

> Λίγη σοβαρότητα δεν βλάπτει.


Ακριβώς ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> @lewton
> 
> Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει πολύ θυμάμαι ότι η T-Mobile ήταν η πρώτη που είχε προωθήσει το Voip στα κινητά με πάγιο ~40-50 ευρώ και απεριόριστη κίνηση πριν από χρόνια. Άλλαξε αυτό ή ήταν κάποια άλλη εταιρία;


Δε θυμάμαι τίποτα τέτοιο.
Κάνε κάποιο search στο google, και αν βρεις τι θυμάσαι μας το δείχνεις.






> Πάντως ας βάλουν και VDSL2 δε μας χαλάει για αρχή καθώς και αυτό με οπτικές γίνεται απλά με το FTTH θα τερματίζει η ίνα στο σπίτι. Σίγουρα είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με το που είμαστε 1-2 χρόνια πριν. Η κατεύθυνση που θα πάρει νομίζω ότι θα εξαρτηθεί από τι θα κάνουν και οι ανταγωνιστές.


Καλά, αν αγοράσει VDSL DSLAMs περιμένεις να περάσει μετά στο FTTH χωρίς πρώτα να περιμένει να τα αποσβέσει;
Σωθήκαμε.

----------


## kanenas3

> Αρα τι ιστοριες λεμε? δηθεν η DT δεν ειναι ιδιοκτητης αλλα manager?
> Αφου θε αχει το δικαιωμα να πουλαει να αγοραζει και να μη δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν?


Θα δίνει λογαριασμό στους μετόχους. Κοινώς αν η κυβέρνηση δε θέλει να συνεχίσει απλά αποσύρει τη στήριξη του 25% και η DT θα πρέπει να αγοράσει 25% ή να κάνει πίσω. Η αγορά 25% μέσω χρηματιστηρίου θα τους κοστίσει πάρα πολύ και είναι δεδομένο ότι θα είναι η χαρά του μικρομετόχου. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η DT δεν θα κάνει ότι θέλει χωρίς να δίνει λογαριασμό...

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί σας φαίνεται παράξενο που ο διοικητής του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να επιλέξει τις ενέργεις που θα κάνει! Ποιος θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να αποφασίζει; Ο Βουρλούμης το ίδιο δεν κάνει...;

----------


## emeliss

Από το ΣΚΑΪ




> Ο κύβος ερρίφθη
> 
> Η Διυπουργική Επιτροπή Αποκρατικοποιήσεων που συνεδρίασε υπό τον υπουργό Οικονομίας Γιώργο Αλογοσκούφη οριστικοποίησε και τυπικά τη συμφωνία της Ντόιτσε Τέλεκομ με το Δημόσιο για τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## diastasi

> Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί σας φαίνεται παράξενο που ο διοικητής του ΟΤΕ μπορεί να επιλέξει τις ενέργεις που θα κάνει! Ποιος θα έπρεπε δηλαδή να αποφασίζει; Ο Βουρλούμης το ίδιο δεν κάνει...;


Νομιζω οτι αλλο οι ενεργειες και αλλο αγοραπωλησιες. Μπορει ο Βουρλουμης να αρχισει να αγορο..πουλαει?

----------


## kanenas3

> Δε θυμάμαι τίποτα τέτοιο.
> Κάνε κάποιο search στο google, και αν βρεις τι θυμάσαι μας το δείχνεις.


http://news.zdnet.co.uk/communicatio...9267682,00.htm

Περιέχει και τα δυο.

Καλά, αν αγοράσει VDSL DSLAMs περιμένεις να περάσει μετά στο FTTH χωρίς πρώτα να περιμένει να τα αποσβέσει;
Σωθήκαμε.[/QUOTE]

Θα δούμε τι θα επιλέξουν και μετά συζητάμε όταν θα έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Νομιζω οτι αλλο οι ενεργειες και αλλο αγοραπωλησιες. Μπορει ο Βουρλουμης να αρχισει να αγορο..πουλαει?


Ο Βουρλούμης δεν αγόρασε όλη την Cosmote;

----------


## emeliss

Με εντολές από πάνω για την σημερινή πώληση

----------


## dekaneas297

> Για να περάσουμε και στην κινητή, θυγατρική της DT (η T-Mobile UK) ήταν η πρώτη εταιρία που έκοψε επίσημα τo VoIP από το 3G δίκτυό της, ισχυριζόμενη ότι έτσι προστατεύει το δίκτυό της από... υπερβολικό traffic και τους πελάτες της από μια... κακής ποιότητας υπηρεσία.


Όντως το έκανε πρώτη. Με διαφορά ένα μήνα από τους υπόλοιπους  :ROFL: 
http://www.telecommagazine.com/Magaz...?HH_ID=AR_3275




> Τι να έγραψαν άραγε για αυτό οι Financial Times;


Κάτι έγραψαν κι αυτοί οι φουκαράδες  :Razz: 
Ένα από αυτά http://search.ft.com/ftArticle?query...nclick_check=1




> Από το ΣΚΑΪ


Επιτέλους. Περαστικά σας.  :Razz:

----------


## kanenas3

> Με εντολές από πάνω για την σημερινή πώληση


Ε και ο Φον Μπάμπης που θα έχεις από αύριο με εντολές από πάνω θα αγοράζει και θα πουλάει! Εσύ δηλαδή δουλεύεις χωρίς εντολές από πάνω;

----------


## lewton

> Όντως το έκανε πρώτη. Με διαφορά ένα μήνα από τους υπόλοιπους 
> http://www.telecommagazine.com/Magaz...?HH_ID=AR_3275


Τέλεια, επομένως θα το κάνει η T-Mobile Ελλάδας πρώτη και θα ακολουθήσουν η Vodafone GR και η Wind GR. 
Άντε, και είχα μια αγωνία πότε θα κάνουν κάτι για αυτό το διαβολικό πράγμα (το VoIP).

----------


## diastasi

> Κατά της ιδιωτικοποίησης του ΟΤΕ τάχθηκε και ο πρόεδρος της ΔΑΚΕ Κώστας Πουπάκης. Εξέφρασε την αντίθεσή του με την παράδοση του Οργανισμού σε ξένα χέρια, προσθέτοντας ότι μόνο οι γερμανοί μπορούν να αισθάνονται περήφανοι μετά την συμφωνία.


 Κι αυτο απο τον Σκαι

----------


## xmperop1

> H Cosmofon προφανώς θα πρέπει να πουληθεί από τον ΟΤΕ, αλλιώς δε θα πάρουν άδεια από τις σκοπιανές αρχές για την ολοκλήρωση της συμφωνίας. 
> Ο όμιλος DT θα κρατήσει παρουσία στα Σκόπια με μια εταιρία, την Македонски Телеком (Makedonski Telekom) και τη θυγατρική της, T-Mobile Macedonia.
> Η Cosmofon θα πουληθεί σε άλλον (υποθέτω ή στην Telenor, ή στην Telekom Austria, ή στη Vodafone).


Ψιλοάρχισε η επκοιηση έστω και σαν σενάριο????
Μπράβο.

----------


## diastasi

> Ψιλοάρχισε η επκοιηση έστω και σαν σενάριο????
> Μπράβο.


Οι επομενες κινησεις της κυβερνησης ειναι να βγαλει και παγκο στα παζαρια της κυριακής.
Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουν ειναι ποιος απο την κυβερνηση θα κανει τον "κραχτη" (Εδω το καλο πραμα, εδω τα καλα ακινητα) γιατι οι αιτησεις ειναι πολλες  :Smile:

----------


## kanenas3

> Οι επομενες κινησεις της κυβερνησης ειναι να βγαλει και παγκο στα παζαρια της κυριακής.
> Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζουν ειναι ποιος απο την κυβερνηση θα κανει τον "κραχτη" (Εδω το καλο πραμα, εδω τα καλα ακινητα) γιατι οι αιτησεις ειναι πολλες


Αν είναι να πουλάει με τέτοιο premium καλά θα κάνει!

----------


## xmperop1

Λίγο of topic.
Διάβασα για "παχυλές συντάξεις" "προνομιακές συντάξεις" ανθρώπων που αποδίδανε εισφορές 35 χρόνια λες και κάνανε εγκλημα.
Κύριοι όποιος έχει 10500 ένσημα στο ΙΚΑ πόση σύνταξη δικαιούται?
Εγώ ξέρω ανθρώπους στο ΙΚΑ με σύνταξη 1500 και 1700 ευρώ.
Ο πατέρας μου (οικοδόμος)που τις εισφορές τις "έκανε σπίτια" παίρνει 609 ευρώ.
Διάβασα για γενιά των 700 ευρώ - ο γιος μου θα υπαχθεί σε αυτή σε 2 χρόνια- νομίζετε ότι είναι κάτι καινούριο?
Το καινούριο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι δεν θα μπορούν τα παιδιά να ξεκολήσουν από αυτά τα 700.
Και μη περιμένετε τουλάχιστον στον κλάδο των τηλεπικοινωνιών με τις τιμές ουσιαστικά τσακισμένες, 20000 θέσεις εργασίας χαμένες ανεπιστρεπτί, κάτι καλύτερο.

........Auto merged post: xmperop1 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν είναι να πουλάει με τέτοιο premium καλά θα κάνει!


Να δώ από που θα ξαναγεμίσει ο πάγκος.

----------


## diastasi

> Αν είναι να πουλάει με τέτοιο premium καλά θα κάνει!


Ποιος αραγε θα κανει τον πραματευτη?

Χτες ακουσα στον Λαζο μια καλη ερωτηση.
Αφου λοιπον "ετυχε" να αγορασει ο Βγενοπουλος και να πουλήσει στη DT, πως "ετυχε" η Κυβερνηση να "ανακαλυψει" τη DT σαν στρατηγικο επενδυτη? συμπτωση ε?
 Η εγινε το αντιθετο? η μηπως πιεσε το βγενοπουλο να πουλησει (και να κερδισει 300εκατ).
Και αληθεια, γιατι δεν εκανε εναν διαγωνισμο για να πουλήσει το 3% σε καμια αλλη εταιρια? Π.χ. France Telecom? Bell atlantic?
Ο χρονος περνα και πρεπει να ξεφορτωθουμε τον ΟΤΕ και να βγαλουμε και κανενα φραγκο.
Ασε που μετα απο 50 χρονια, θα "θυμηθούμε" οτι καποιοι ισως τα αρπαξανε για να γίνει αυτη η δουλεια, ή βαλανε τη DT μεσα ωστε να τα αρπαζουνε απο τους Γερμανους χωρίς να υπαρχει ο φοβος να ανακαλυφθούνε τωρα που ο κοσμακης αρχισε να ψαχνει πως καποιοι βγαζουνε μεροκαματο απο τις αγοραπωλησιες/προμηθειες του Δημοσιου.

Λεω τωρα εγω ..ε?

........Auto merged post: diastasi πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να δώ από που θα ξαναγεμίσει ο πάγκος.


Ελα που αυτος ο παγκος ειναι γεματος εδω και χρονια και δυστυχως φτανει στα τελευταια του.

Συγχωρεμενος ο πατερας μου εργατης στο επαγγελμα, επαιρνε 1000 ευρω απο το ΙΚΑ και αλλα 200 απο το ΤΕΑΥΕΚ (επικουρικο). Ειχε ομως το σθενος να ζηταει ενσημα κι οταν δεν του κολλουσαν εφευγε. Καποιοι κυριοι στο ΤΕΒΕ γκρινιαζουν που δεν παιρνουν μεγαλη συνταξη, δεν εχουν πληρωσει ομως οταν επρεπε.
Συμπαθω τους δικαιουχους του ΟΓΑ με την πενιχρη συνταξη, ελα μου ομως που ποτε δεν εχουν δωσει φραγκο.
Ατομο του στενου οικογενειακου μου κυκλου παιρνει συνταξη απο ΟΓΑ χωρις να δωσει φραγκο τοσα χρονια, εκτος απο καποια χρηματα που δωθηκαν στο τελος με στοχο να "συνταξιοδοτηθει", και μαλιστα χωρις να πιασουν ποτε ουτε φτυαρι. Η πλακα ειναι οτι ακομη και τωρα βριζει το "βρωμερο" ΠΑΣΟΚ που καταληστεψε το Δημοσιο. Αυτο κι αν ειναι ανεκδοτο.

----------


## emeliss



----------


## vasper

Δεν πάτε να κάψετε καμία βελγική σημαία λέω εγώ στους ΓΕΣΕΕΔΙΤΕΣ....!!!

Η συμφωνία ολοκληρώθηκε. Σε λίγες ώρες οι λεπτομέρειες της συμφωνίας.

----------


## emeliss



----------


## manoulamou

*Ευτυχως υπαρχουν και οι ιδιωτες του ΕΒΕΑ
(οπου απεργια και μηνυση ο κυρ  Μιχαλος πρωτος)
να στηριζουν την Ελληνικη Οικονομια και την πατριδα μας
βεβαιως-βεβαιως!*: :2Guns:

----------


## atheos71

> *Ευτυχως υπαρχουν και οι ιδιωτες του ΕΒΕΑ*
> _να στηριζουν την Ελληνικη Οικονομια και την πατριδα μας_
> _βεβαιως-βεβαιως!_:


Πατριώτες οι άνθρωποι! :Razz: 
Ας μην τους βλέπουμε με κακό μάτι. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## emeliss



----------


## dekaneas297

Off Topic


		Σύμβαση με το imageshack έχει γίνει?  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

Βρε μηπως να πουλαγαμε και την ΓΣΕΕ/ΑΔΕΔΥ στους Γερμανους; :Twisted Evil: 
Τουλαχιστον δεν θα εκανε τοσες μηνυσεις ο Μιχαλος...

----------


## emeliss

Άστους manoulamou. Ο καθένας δείχνει αυτό που είναι.

----------


## dekaneas297

> Βρε μηπως να πουλαγαμε και την ΓΣΕΕ/ΑΔΕΔΥ στους Γερμανους;


Ή μήπως στους Βέλγους? Υπάρχει και δυσκολία κατανόησης των διαφορών  :ROFL:

----------


## manoulamou

> Ή μήπως στους Βέλγους? Υπάρχει και δυσκολία κατανόησης των διαφορών


Μπααα οι Βελγοι ειναι διχασμενοι, ενω οι Γερμανοι ξανα-ενωθηκαν! :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Δεν ξεπουλάνε και το κράτος επίσημα , να τελειώνουμε;(αν και,ξεπουλημένο είναι). :Evil: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μπααα οι Βελγοι ειναι διχασμενοι, ενω οι Γερμανοι ξανα-ενωθηκαν!




Off Topic


		Γιατί , επειδή μιλάνε δυο γλώσσες οι άνθρωποι;Εδώ εμείς έχουμε τόσες διαλέκτους και πάλι ενωμένοι είμαστε! :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν ξεπουλάνε και το κράτος επίσημα , να τελειώνουμε;(αν και,ξεπουλημένο είναι).


Προηγούνται τα πανεπιστήμια, τα λιμάνια, τα νοσοκομεία και ότι άλλο έχουμε. Στο τέλος θα αναθέσουν και την νομοθέτηση σε μεγάλο δικηγορικό γραφείο του εξωτερικού.

----------


## manoulamou

> ...
> Στο τέλος θα αναθέσουν και την νομοθέτηση σε μεγάλο δικηγορικό γραφείο του εξωτερικού.


Οχι οτι τωρα δεν αντιγραφουν ξενα (και απηρχαιωμενα) μοντελακια
ομως μπορει ειδικα στο νομοθετικο να μας συνεφερε κιολας
πιο οικονομικα θα μας ερχονταν!!! :Drunk:

----------


## atheos71

Σωστά!Ας τηρηθεί η προτεραιότητα....

----------


## vasper

[big troll mode on]
Ε ρε κάτι κρατικιστές....!!! Ρε παιδιά.. πολύ κομμουνισμός μας προέκυψε. Επιχείρηση είναι, όχι έδαφος (αλλά ξέχασα έδαφος δεν έχετε πρόβλημα)... [big troll mode off]

----------


## dekaneas297

> [big troll mode on]
> Ε ρε κάτι κρατικιστές....!!! Ρε παιδιά.. πολύ κομμουνισμός μας προέκυψε. Επιχείρηση είναι, όχι έδαφος (αλλά ξέχασα έδαφος δεν έχετε πρόβλημα)... [big troll mode off]




Off Topic


		Δεν έχουμε καμιά πατρίδα, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι η Ελλάδα ΜΑΣ  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Εκείνο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι ,γιατί είναι τόσο αβίαστη η εξαγωγή συμπερασμάτων... :Thinking:

----------


## manoulamou

"Προσεχετε τι ευχεστε
γιατι μπορει και να πραγματοποιηθει"...

----------


## emeliss

Τα παιδιά δεν βγάζουν συμπεράσματα. Απλά στολίζουν με χαρακτηρισμούς τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## atheos71

Eύκολος δεν είναι ο χαρακτηρισμός των άλλων , χωρίς κατά τη γνώμη μου να έχει, τίποτε το ουσιαστικό στο διάλογο;

----------


## maik

Η ελλειψη επιχειρηματων καταληγει σε 
"πας μη Νεοδημοκρατης κομμουνιστης"

Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο βεβαια. Μερικα χρονια πισω οταν τα μειρακια ηταν αγεννητα ακομα αλλα οι φυλακες γεματες.

----------


## kanenas3

> Η ελλειψη επιχειρηματων καταληγει σε 
> "πας μη Νεοδημοκρατης κομμουνιστης"
> 
> Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο βεβαια. Μερικα χρονια πισω οταν τα μειρακια ηταν αγεννητα ακομα αλλα οι φυλακες γεματες.


Έτσιιιι!!! Ζήτω η τρομοκρατία... :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

λάθος λέξη η τρομοκρατία

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

H ανακοίνωση της DT




> Deutsche Telekom and the Greek government agree on investment in telecommunications group OTE 
> 
> Mai 14, 2008
> 
> Deutsche Telekom has brought its negotiations with the Greek government concerning an investment in the Greek telecommunications company OTE to a successful conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> The Chairman of Deutsche Telekom's Board of Management Ren&#233; Obermann said, "We look forward to working together as partners, with OTE and its em¬ployees benefiting as much as Deutsche Telekom. With its highly motivated employees, OTE has built up a strong position in its Greek home market, as well as in Southern and Southeastern Europe in recent years and will therefore be an important partner in the Deutsche Telekom Group."
> ...

----------


## nnn

Πλέον έχουμε την οριστική απόφαση και για να μην τρέχουν 2 παράλληλα θέματα συνεχίζουμε στην Είδηση εδώ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=202746

----------

